#ubuntu-ops 2007-04-30
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v pleia2]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> crdlb called the ops in #ubuntu-effects
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> let me guess, everyone's afk :(
<gouki> Hi :)
<tonyyarusso> are stats returning gouki?
<gouki> Ohhh yeah! :)
<gouki> I had some problems with the whole thing a couple of days ago. I expect to have it up and running on May 10th.
<elkbuntu> thanks tony
<tonyyarusso> yw
* SportChick tackles elkbuntu 
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<jdong> hey, stupid question time.....
<jdong> any ops here use irssi?
<nalioth> jdong: uh, yes.
<nalioth> lots of us do
<jdong> cool
<jdong> I want to convert... because I was just sexually harassed for using xchat-gnome :D
<jdong> do you guys use this auto_bleh script?
<nalioth> some form of it, yes.
<jdong> lol, would you be willing to explain to me how it works :D
<jdong> like a quick rundown of the commands
<jdong> I feel like a total moron :D
<nalioth> jdong: /ar $nick = remove
<nalioth>  /abr $nick = ban and remove
<nalioth>   /aq   quiet
<nalioth>   /ab  ban
<nalioth>    /at quiet for 10 minutes
<nalioth>    /ak kick
<nalioth> have no idea what the others do, cuz i don't use 'em
<jdong> lol, ok
<jdong> what's the difference between kick and remove?
<nalioth> ones a kick
<nalioth> jdong: you don't take advantage of the freenode-centric /remove command?
<jdong> nalioth: I was not familiar with it
<nalioth> jdong: oh, it's much more humane than kicking someone
<nalioth> it doesn't trigger auto-rejoin-on-kick scripts, for one thing
<jdong> oh
<tonyyarusso> .......
<tonyyarusso> Seveas, nalioth, Hobbsee, LjL: ping, may I direct your attention to the following: https://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/bans.cgi?query=ohio&bans=on&mutes=on
<nalioth> what about it?
<tonyyarusso> Look at which people are being banned - seems a tad suspect, no?
<nalioth> yep
<tonyyarusso> Especially since many of those people have never been _in_ #ubuntu-ohio.
<nalioth> yes
<nalioth> so what point are you getting to?
<tonyyarusso> #1) Is Ohio an official approved LoCo ?
<tonyyarusso> #2) Is Ohio at all under our jurisdiction to care what they do with their channel?
<tonyyarusso> #3) Do we allow unreasoned banning in #ubuntu-* namespace?
<tonyyarusso> In short, can/should they do that?
<nalioth> i'm on it
<tonyyarusso> Ok
<ubotu> bruenig called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v SportChick]  by ChanServ
<gouki> Do you guys know who I should talk to to add UbuntuWeblogs.org to the Ubuntu Solar System section on Planet Ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> jdub probably?
<gouki> Yeah, probably. I'll give it a shot.
<tonyyarusso> gouki: geez man, anti-spam riddles _and_ manual moderatioN?
<gouki> Heheh.
<gouki> Only for the first comment :)
<tonyyarusso> per e-mail?
<gouki> Yes. Next time you make a comment it will not be held for moderation.
<tonyyarusso> gotcha
<gouki> Your comment was the first *ever* on my weblog :P
<gouki> Wooww! I'm getting allot of feedback on that post :|
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, mobutu said: ubotu sure is chatty!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, ping
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: PONG!!!
<Hobbsee> heya!  *hugs*
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, have you rung the airline to ensure you're booked in yet? additionally, you have travel insurance, right?
* elkbuntu just got the insurance and is just about to ring qantas
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: ringing the airline?  I ahvent got it so far, but i'm looking at it now - what'd you go with?
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, i went to flight center and they go through covermore, cost will be between 110 and 130
<elkbuntu> mileage may vary
<elkbuntu> and btw, you ring the airline to confirm times, time you need to arrive at the terminal and any restrictions per luggage etc
<Hobbsee> ahhh, right
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: when do you get into sydney, btw?
<elkbuntu> 11:25
<elkbuntu> am
<Hobbsee> right
<elkbuntu> well, i'm confirmed :)
<elkbuntu> all i need to do is cash up a cash passport tomorrow
<Hobbsee> cash up a cash passport?
<elkbuntu> a travel visacard
<elkbuntu> since i dont have a cc and my parents are not likely to part with theirs
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Hobbsee> visa debit?
<Hobbsee> (type idea)
<elkbuntu> yeah, in the foreign currency
<elkbuntu> i still have my US ones with a small amount of US$ on them, i need to get euro ones
<Hobbsee> ahhhh
* Hobbsee wonders if that's a travellers cheque, or something else entirely.
* Hobbsee hasnt heard of them before
<elkbuntu> something else entirely. i had not heard of them either until 6 months ago
<elkbuntu> but if you have a cc or visa debit, dont worry about it
<Madpilot> if you've got a bank card at all, I wouldn't worry - so easy to find a bank machine everywhere.
<Madpilot> next long trip I'm on, I'll take $200 US cash (emergency fund), and my plastic. Traveller's cheques are a waste of paper & time.
<Myrtti> forex sells visa electrons here
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: yay, credit cards :P
* Hobbsee has both cc and bankcard
<elkbuntu> Madpilot, i dont have anything valid outside .au
<Madpilot> No? .au is on the standard bank machine networks, isn't it?
<elkbuntu> Madpilot, dunno. mine is a 'cash card' not a bank card or cc
<Madpilot> how does that work? If it's debiting your bank account, that's still a bank card, no?
<elkbuntu> Madpilot, nope, dont think so
<elkbuntu> the card isnt linked to visa, mastercard or amex in any way
<Madpilot> neither is my bank card - it's a debit card, linked straight to my bank accounts
<elkbuntu> its a local building society too, not a bank
<Madpilot> Burgundavia has a credit union card (similar to a building society, I think) and I know it works internationally, in most bank machines.
<elkbuntu> they told me when i was heading to the states last year that it either wouldnt work, or would cost a crapload for each withdrawl
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: which bank?
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, Hume Building Society
<Hobbsee> mine's $5 for any withdrawal from my bankcard, or $2.50 for a credit card in positive balance, all + conversion frees
<Hobbsee> -r
<Madpilot> ouch. You're both getting screwed by your bank/building society...
<elkbuntu> Madpilot, welcome to australia
<Madpilot> heh.
<elkbuntu> we have one of the stupidest banking systems in the developed world
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: yeah, welcome to australia :P
<Madpilot> given the number of (drunk) Australians I've met overseas, you'd think the .au banking system would be a bit better to work w/ from outside .au
<Hobbsee> heh
<Madpilot> the hostels of the world would stop functioning w/o their standard-issue Aussie desk clerk/manager. ;)
<elkbuntu> heh
<Madpilot> likewise, every ski hill in North America
<elkbuntu> Madpilot, did you ever think there might be reasons why said aussies leave aussieland ;)
<Madpilot> I always assumed it was because there was no beer left at home, actually. ;)
<elkbuntu> haha
<Myrtti> ok, we're having a person asking help for gnome and debian at #xubuntu... he logged in as root on gdm...
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Mez> Myrtti, still therE?
* elkbuntu hums happily as she cuts out the temporary tattoos
<Hobbsee> right.  virgin money called, so they wont freeze my cc while i'm away...
<Hobbsee> travel insurance done
<Mez> elkbuntu, pink fairys?
<Hobbsee> will call mobile people to get more credit later, when i get back from work.  and the airport tomorrow
<Hobbsee> anything i missed, elkbuntu?
<Mez> Hobbsee, aw, but frozen plastic tastes nice *specially when heated up!)
<elkbuntu> Mez, nope. http://meldra.no-ip.info/RIMG0113.JPG and http://meldra.no-ip.info/RIMG0116.JPG
<Hobbsee> Mez: hahah
<Mez> Hobbsee, ever been to McDonalds
<Mez> oh, no, that's cardboard
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, i dont know, if you'll have money, and insurance, you should be ok
<Hobbsee> yes
<Mez> elkbuntu, how did I know you were going to be that geeky
<elkbuntu> Mez, not a clue
<elkbuntu> there's also xubuntu, fluxbuntu and (backwards) gNewSense ones
<Mez> elkbuntu, :P
* elkbuntu forgot to mirror the gnewsense image :(
<elkbuntu> rich and oli are going to be mad at me though... i forgot edubuntu
<Madpilot> Things to wear to the airport: http://www.casualdisobedience.com/
<elkbuntu> i mean, seriously forgot. i remembered as i was printing on the last sheet
<elkbuntu> Madpilot, lol
<Mez> elkbuntu, whats the nasty black mark by the kubuntu one?
<elkbuntu> Mez, my printer being stupid
<elkbuntu> Mez, that's why i tested with that one, since it's a 'second'
<Madpilot> elkbuntu, the "I am not a terrorist" shirts even come in gramatically-correct female versions
<Madpilot> ;)
<elkbuntu> Madpilot, im not wasting my money on customs bait tyvm
<Madpilot> You flying to Spain via Asia, or via the Excited States of Paranoia?
<elkbuntu> Madpilot, http://www.geekosophical.net/?p=87
<Hobbsee> hah
<Madpilot> wow - I always forget how far .au is from, well, pretty much everything...
<elkbuntu> yeah
<elkbuntu> it doesnt help that all the international airports are in the southern half of the rock
* Madpilot was going to say 's/pretty much everything/Reality', but decided to exercise his discretion. Somewhat.
* Hobbsee beats Madpilot with a big stick for even thinking that
<Madpilot> ;)
<elkbuntu> thanks for proving him right, Hobbsee :
* Hobbsee --> work
<Hobbsee> :P
<elkbuntu> Madpilot, i'll be sitting next to *that* on a plane for 29 hours :
<Madpilot> take drugs. Or give them to her. Or both, possibly.
<elkbuntu> highly tempting
<Madpilot> don't forget that her Pointy Stick of Doom will have to be in checked baggage, at least ;)
<elkbuntu> that is my only salvation
<Mez> elkbuntu, cant you fly the other way?
<Mez> rather than through USA?
<Mez> nvm
<elkbuntu> Mez, i am
<Mez> why did I think I saw somewhere in the US in the link above
<elkbuntu> Mez, our version of 'the other way' is going past europe to the uk then flying back into europe
<Mez> frankfurt ist in den USA
<Mez> :P
<Mez> goto the UK :D
<elkbuntu> lol
<Mez> come see me :P
<elkbuntu> Mez, you want me to spend an extra 6 hours with miss hyper just to visit you?! :
<Mez> yes, #
<Mez> I'll bring sedatives
<elkbuntu> lol
<Madpilot> I'm going to be in Frankfurt in Aug - layover enroute to South Africa. going to have to find some *nix geeks to get drunk with.
<elkbuntu> we're already booked for through germany anyway
<Mez> whereabouts in the UK would it be tho?
<Mez> would it have been *
<Mez> heathrow i presume/
<Mez> Madpilot, Mark?
<Mez> oh, in frankfurt
<Madpilot> yeah, in Frankfurt. We'll find some in Cape Town too, probably.
<Mez> \sh ? ogra ? sivang? siretart (not frankfurt, but right country!)
<elkbuntu> Madpilot, i dont know who would be in frankfurt, i know dholbach is in berlin though
<Mez> actually maybe not sivang
<elkbuntu> Mez, i think he is
<elkbuntu> afk
<Mez> elkbuntu, *shrugs* no idea.
<Mez> I cant find any reference of him
<Mez> I just remember him from UBZ
<elkbuntu> Mez, he's sivan green in LP
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<jenda> Waheeee
<jenda> A on teh examzorz :)
* mc44 gives jenda a cold beer
<jenda> Ah, another one, thanks :) You don't say no to that.
<mc44> :)
<jenda> The teacher posted a note on the fac's news site: "Students born 26.8.1986, 31.12.1985, 9.3.1986 and 29.9.1986 have Bs, everyone else has A"
* jenda </ot>s
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu
<nalioth> renato_ doesn't need to come back for a bit. . .
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> %admin ignore list
<ubotu> 'robinlinth!n=robin@h8441230009.dsl.speedlinq.nl', 'ubot3!n=ubot3@unaffiliated/nalioth/bot/ubot3', 'totalwormage!*@*', and '*!*@ubuntu/bot/*'
<LjL> hi r3ddy, i'd change your ident and then try joining #ubuntu again
<r3ddy> #ubuntu #ubuntu-ops Forwarding to another channel
<Myrtti> you ident sucks
<Myrtti> basically
<LjL> yes, it means you can't join with that ident
<r3ddy> yea. i was wondering why i couldnt join #ubuntu
<r3ddy> why?
<LjL> !language | because of this
<elkbuntu> read your ident and take a guess
<ubotu> because of this: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<r3ddy> ooow
<r3ddy> sorry, i never use this computer..
<r3ddy> didnt realize what was in there
<ikonia> its rude
<r3ddy> i know.
<LjL> well it's ok, just change it and you'll join fine
<r3ddy> as soon as im done
<elkbuntu> you'll need to disconnect and reconnect to the server
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> aww the funnies stopped
<patrick__> can I be tested please
<ubotu> siccness called the ops in #ubuntu-au
<mc44> LjL: see -offtopic scrollback for KJF trolling :)
<mc44> LjL: hes doing it in ubuntu now
<nalioth> if KJF evades the +q, you know what to do . . .
<elkbuntu> if only they were all like kjf
<Pici> Be careful what you wish for
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Myrtti> I have to wonder what aoithrlalala is seeking at u-w
<mc44> oh dear
<Myrtti> he's been joining there since the great elkbuntu war
<mc44> Myrtti: lucky you :)
<elkbuntu> oh yay, my very own stalker
<Tm_T> ?
<gnomefreak> elkbuntu: is this the same guy from the other day in -offtopic? with the child stuff?
<elkbuntu> yep
<gnomefreak> thought i remembered him from somewhere
<mc44> gnomefreak: your ban in -offtopic failed due to dynamic ips :)
<gnomefreak> mc44: it can be fixed but only so much
<gnomefreak> cant ban every ip out there
<gnomefreak> cant ban every name out there
<LjL> no?!
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> no
<mc44> gnomefreak: he wasnt ban evading, if you banned his nick he would be back :p
<gnomefreak> mc44: banning his hostmask him coming back == ban evading
<LjL> or believing the ban was lifted
<gnomefreak> banning name same as above
<mc44> hardly
<mc44> he might not have realised
<gnomefreak> mc44: did he come back the same day?
<mc44> next day
<LjL> ban the ident or the name when you really want a ban to stay. those don't get changed *unless* one *means* to evade.
<mc44> :)
<gnomefreak> oh and i wasnt last person to ban him either iirc
<LjL> well anyway, doesn't mean someone can't be just banned again if they were never intended to be unbanned in the first place.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<apokryphos> you might consider k-lining caitlinf
<jenda> yo
<apokryphos> see #ubuntu
<jenda> I can't.
<jenda> 
<jenda> Well, I can consider alright :)
<apokryphos> 11:42:18 < caitlinf> wonderl00t: there's a list at http://redirx.com/?72qs
<jenda> apokryphos: usually, when it happens in just a few channels, it wouldn't be considered a network issue.
<apokryphos> did you see what the link comes up with?
<jenda> yes
<apokryphos> it's those same old guys
<jenda> hmm
<jenda> I'll report it, then.
<apokryphos> GNAA
<jenda> apokryphos: taken care of.
<jenda> they say... :)
<apokryphos> cool
<effie_jayx> jenda your posters FLEW
<jenda> effie_jayx: :)
<effie_jayx> jenda,  people were in love... I used them for the FLISOL here in maracaibo.. and for the release party
<effie_jayx> Raffles
<effie_jayx>  :D
<jenda> whee ):
<jenda> *:)
<Myrtti> there he is
<nalioth> Myrtti: there who is?
<Myrtti> aoirthlalal
<Myrtti> at u-women
<Myrtti> I've not yet managed to understand what's his problem
<Myrtti> *yawn*
<Myrtti> mayday eve, I'm sober and ready to go to bed at 11pm
<mneptok> Myrtti: there may be paint thinner in the utility closet ...
<Myrtti> there's some estonian cream liquor and some brandy, but I don't feel like it
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> Myrtti: water is always good :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> mc44 called the ops in #ubuntu
<purpleposeidon> I changed the port and updated my firmware, can I be loved again?
<Amaranth> purpleposeidon: join #amaranth
<Amaranth> purpleposeidon: where were you banned from?
<purpleposeidon> #kubuntu, at least
<Amaranth> purpleposeidon: free to enter
#ubuntu-ops 2007-05-01
<purpleposeidon> yayo
<ubotu> savvito called the ops in #ubuntu-gr
<LjL> savvito can 
<foxiness> hi
<foxiness> one of user on the channel " qaz10 has quit (Excess Flood)" after paste ,and i want ot know if he can rejoin us or not "need more action than join normal"?
<LjL> an excess flood is just a disconnection from the server
<LjL> he can reconnect fine unless there was also human intervention involved
<foxiness> LjL: thanks a lot
<mneptok> !time london
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about time london - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mneptok> @time london
<ubotu> Current time in Europe/London: May 01 2007, 00:58:52 - Next meeting: Kernel Team in 15 hours 1 minute
<foxiness> can i add ubotu to our local room ?
<foxiness> ubotu:
<foxiness> ubotu: join us
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about join us - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<foxiness> ubotu: add
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<stdin> foxiness: try asking in #ubuntu-bots
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> poningru called the ops in #ubuntu
<poningru> halp
<nalioth> poningru: ?
<poningru> nalioth: Amaranth got it
<nalioth> poningru: :)
<poningru> thanks though :)
* nalioth is waiting for him to spam another channel
<nalioth> he's /quitting, waiting 1 minute and rejoining with a different nick
<ubotu> poningru called the ops in #ubuntu
<beuno> gouki: you around?
* elkbuntu classifies aoirthioir's rantings in -offtopic currently to be trolling if anyone wants to act
<mneptok> elkbuntu: i tend to agree
<nalioth> trolling or idiocy?
<elkbuntu> mneptok, i cannot really act against him without it causing uproar
<elkbuntu> nalioth, since trolling involves idiocy.. both
<mneptok> elkbuntu: you know i live for moments when i can wear my Bastard By Proxy hat
<ubotu> In ubotu, adrigen said: what is gsfonts?
<elkbuntu> mneptok, if you want to be part of the big conspiracy against the fellow, be my guest
<elkbuntu> <ToHellWithGA> aoirthoir: don't call folks nazis
<elkbuntu> <aoirthoir> ToHellWithGA, I'd never do that.
<elkbuntu> Ha!
<elkbuntu> shall we find reference >:)
<nalioth> too late
<mneptok> elkbuntu: fish in a barrel
<nalioth> he can go to ##trangle and cry cry cry
* nalioth joins ##trangle
<ubotu> In ubotu, Nrrd said: !respect is There are some topics that other members of the community may be uncomfortable with, please respect other members of the community by refraining from these topics if requested
<jrib> Hi, I'm going to remove the mention of "proprietary" from the automatix factoid.  It no longer seems to be the case and arnieboy has told me that automatix is fully GPL
<jrib> !automatix =~ /proprietary //
<ubotu> I'll remember that jrib
<jrib> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<nalioth> jrib: he's lying.
<jrib> nalioth: I've looked through the source and cannot find any file without source code and no one has been able to tell me which file does not have source code
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> does your computer hiss and spit as the source approaches?
<sivaji> LjL when u will allow me join in kubuntu chennel
<sivaji> gnomefreak : when u will allow me join in kubuntu chennel
<gnomefreak> sivaji: give me a few minutes im in the middle of something atm
<sivaji> ok
<mneptok> gnomefreak: slices of bread?
<mneptok> mmmm. sammich.
<Myrtti> good morning everyone
<mneptok> Myrtti: terve
<gnomefreak> sivaji: you cant join it right now?
<gnomefreak> @btlogin
<sivaji> yes
<gnomefreak> sivaji: you can?
<sivaji> no i cant
<sivaji> gnomefreak : [10:29]  [474]  #kubuntu You're banned from that channel
<gnomefreak> sivaji: your clear
<sivaji> no LjL banned me again
<gnomefreak> thats up to ljl than
<sivaji> LjL
<sivaji> gnomefreak i dont find LjL
<sivaji> mneptok : ple help me
<mneptok> sivaji: i have no "ase" to spare.
<mneptok> sivaji: sorry, i'm not an op in #kubuntu
<sivaji> you know where is LjL
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth_]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> sivaji: nope. but he's not in my apartment. i checked.
<gnomefreak> sivaji: the op that bans you needs to unban you. and more in this case because im gonna guess and say he banned you after i did because you were evading the ban
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
<sivaji> LjL:
<sivaji> !ban
<ubotu> If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable behaviour is please see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Madpilot> sivaji, LjL isn't even here right now
<sivaji> are u op
<Madpilot> not in the Kubuntu channels
<sivaji> !remove_ban
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remove_ban - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sivaji> !removeban
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about removeban - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> sivaji: i have already explained you need to wait for LjL to unban you
<sivaji> ok
<gnomefreak> sivaji: sit back relax hell be here sooner or later, hes most likely sleeping.
<sivaji> it is mid-noon still LjL is sleeping?
<Myrtti> it might be midnoon in India...
<gnomefreak> sivaji: its early morning wher ehe is located
<gnomefreak> hell its almost 2am here
<sivaji> ok i will disturb u otherwise u will ban me from this chennel also
<sivaji> not
<sivaji> ok i will not disturb u otherwise u will ban me from this chennel also
<Myrtti> good correction
<elkbuntu> nalioth, is aoirthoir ban evading in -offtopic again, or did you unban him?
<gnomefreak> that name keeps coming up :(
<Myrtti> he's been niceish at -women
<Myrtti> though I suspect he's waiting for something
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, he's followed me in there, i'll guarantee it
<Myrtti> yeah
<gnomefreak> and to think you didnt even ban him ;)
<elkbuntu>  /cs kb *!*@ip68-10*.cl.ri.cox.net should take him out
<elkbuntu> heck i'd even go as low as /cs kb *!*@ip68-1*.cl.ri.cox.net should take him out
<Myrtti> I doubt he'd be changing his nick
<Myrtti> so I'd take the wildcard of nick away and put aoitrh... there
<elkbuntu> i'd rather keep anyone near him out, tbh
<Myrtti> mmm true
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, that kb catches only him atm
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> ok im gone for a while i need to try and sleep again.
<sivaji> LjL
<Myrtti> he's not here, see?
<sivaji> !gusty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gusty - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sivaji> !Gutsy Gibbons
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gutsy gibbons - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tonyyarusso> !gutsy | sivaji
<ubotu> sivaji: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule Support in #ubuntu+1
<sivaji> !LjL
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ljl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Madpilot> sivaji, please stop that. When LjL joins this channel, you'll see the join message.
<gnomefreak> sivaji: please use /msg ubotu
<sivaji> ok
<ubotu> macd called the ops in #ubuntu
<Madpilot> dealt with
<gnomefreak> saw
<sivaji> ple tell me jre package for feisty
<Myrtti> you can easily find it from the official repositories by searching
<Myrtti> and please don't cross post
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> Cool, someone has broken Launchpad in Opera...
<mc44> Thats what you get for hating freedom
<Madpilot>  <rude noise> LP has always worked fine on Opera, until tonight.
<Madpilot> I guess I'll have to fire up an inferior browser to file the bug...
<Madpilot> it wasn't doing this two days ago: http://dev.wirelizard.ca/LP_on_Opera.png
<apokryphos> heh
<Madpilot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/111429
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111429 in launchpad "Launchpad broken & unusable in Opera 9.20" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
* Mez slaps apokryphos nalioth and tonyyarusso 
<Madpilot> ??
* mc44 slaps Madpilot in case he felt left out
<Madpilot> @lart mc44
* ubotu --purges mc44
* Mez slaps mc44 for taking his role
<Madpilot> @lart Mez
* ubotu sends FesterAnvil hurtling through the sky to land on Mez
<Mez> Madpilot, it's just my regular listeners I was slapping
<Madpilot> Mez, you doing the |OnAir thing again?
<Mez> yep
<Mez> 15 mins
<Madpilot> and of course, abusing your existing listeners in public is a surefire way to inspire new listeners ;)
<Mez> Madpilot, who said i was trying to inspire
<elkbuntu> Madpilot, of course it does. it works well for LugRadio
<Madpilot> elkbuntu, true enough ;)
* Madpilot needs to get back into the habit of actually listening to LugRadio...
<Mez> elkbuntu, lol
<Mez> elkbuntu, LRL this year?
<elkbuntu> :(
<elkbuntu> only if you get me there, house me and feed me
<mc44> elkbuntu: just pop to the uk for a few months on your way back from spain
<Mez> I can do half of those
<elkbuntu> mc44, uh... im going to be broke by the time i get on the plane back
<elkbuntu> from spain
<elkbuntu> and start the hoarding money phase all over again for november
<mc44> elkbuntu: everything in the UK is free!
<mc44> (honest!)
<elkbuntu> suuuure
<mc44> well, at least medical treatment for your malnutrition will be
<elkbuntu> rofl
<Myrtti> I'm having difficulties over lugradio
<Myrtti> I'm not sure should I listen to it or not
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, it's not recommended for people who dont like swearing
<elkbuntu> and they occasionally go to the gutter ;)
<mc44> ... occasionally? :p
<nalioth> elkbuntu: evading.
<elkbuntu> nalioth, aoirthoir is, yes
<elkbuntu> he's also followed me into -women, but we need more 'evidence' before we can act on that one.
<elkbuntu> *!*@ip68-10*.cl.ri.cox.net should cover him, but you could go as low as *!*@ip68-1*.cl.ri.cox.net and be fairly safe
<nalioth> now let's see.
* Mez|OnAir urges people to tune in
<crdlb> hello there in op-land
<crdlb> I've noticed that |orange| is apparently disconnecting and reconnecting every couple of minutes
<crdlb> (presumably automatically)
<crdlb> it's really spamming #ubuntu-effects in particular
<mc44> elkbuntu: oh sweet finally! :)
<elkbuntu> mc44, hmm?
<mc44> elkbuntu: oh the eviction of our irish feces obsessed friend
<elkbuntu> ah
* crdlb is really bothered by the join/part spam -_-
<nalioth> crdlb: so /ignore it
<crdlb> nalioth: I'm an idiot, but I can't figure out how
<nalioth> crdlb: /ignore $NICK
<crdlb> I tried that
<nalioth> crdlb: what client are you using?
<crdlb> xchat-gnome
<nalioth> that command should work
<crdlb> if I run that it tells me to add a type
<crdlb> such as ALL
<crdlb> which I tried
<mc44> crdlb: just turn of joins and parts?
<Myrtti> /ignore * joins parts quits
<Myrtti> ?
<crdlb> xchat-gnome doesn't support any of that :|
<nalioth> yes, xchat-gnome is a trainwreck
<crdlb> but I like it :|
<nalioth> i'm still appalled it is shipping as the default irc client
<PriceChild> nalioth, it isn't installed by default?
<PriceChild> gaim is the default irc client...
<crdlb> but it's in main
<PriceChild> true
<crdlb> whereas xchat is in universe
<sam_kaay> I just fixed the DCC Exploit, how can I re-join #ubuntu?
<nalioth> crdlb: since you know where it is, why not go grab it?
<crdlb> nalioth: because I like xchat-gnome :|
<crdlb> I used to use xchat
<PriceChild> sam_kaay, join me in #sam_kaay  please :)
<crdlb> but I got sick of it
<crdlb> PriceChild: you're an op in #beryl right?
<PriceChild> sam_kaay, thanks, you may now rejoin #ubuntu
<PriceChild> crdlb, yes
* PriceChild looks
<crdlb> PriceChild: could you at least ban him there
<crdlb> it would make adamk really happy :)
<sam_kaay> PriceChild: Thank you
* PriceChild thinks
<PriceChild> crdlb, there's not really anyone talking in either of hte channels though
<crdlb> well he's in #ubuntu too
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, a /remove will stop it
<PriceChild> crdlb, is he?
<crdlb> yep
<crdlb> it's just not as noticeable
<PriceChild> haha yeah
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<Myrtti> LjL: you've been missed a lot
<LjL> that usually means doom. what?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Myrtti> sivaji came whining about his bans at #kubuntu
<Myrtti> erm, came complaining ;-)
<LjL> oh, sivaji, that was my ban i think
<LjL> no no, *whining* is the word i'm sure
<Myrtti> he was a bit ... repetitious yes
<Hobbsee> hah
<Hobbsee> that guy, again...
<LjL> didn't "ubuntu" come as well?
<Myrtti> not that I saw
<LjL> OUCH
<LjL> he didn't come, because he *is* in #kubuntu.
<LjL> he changed realname, he's now a "Live session user"
<LjL> except that i know the hostname is his
* LjL ponders
<jrib> guess that's what happens when he ponders?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* LjL would ponder better if 1) his X didn't gratuitously crash 2) a certain tracker stopped spitting SQL errors at him 3) the user involved didn't leave just after i mentioned this
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> then you can slip the ban in at the end...
<nalioth> LjL: irssi + screen    :P
<Hobbsee> so he cant rejoin
<LjL> Hobbsee: no, i can't. the hostname is very dynamic, and now that he's waived his old realname for "Live session user", all that's left is the ident, which is "ubuntu".
<nalioth> LjL: how many folks are using the same hostname?
<LjL> nalioth: ah wait, i assumed it was very dynamic because i thought you had banned him just the day before yesterday. but it was a mute, so maybe it's not that dynamic
<Hobbsee> ahh
<LjL> bah, i'll let him join one last time anyway. the last ban was only justified because of previous behavior - especially towards me, so i'm not even that unbiased.
<LjL> and at any rate, it's still dynamic though maybe less so than i thought, today it's ti400720a342-0519.bb.online.no, yesterday it was ti541210a340-2171.bb.online.no
<nalioth> oh, that fellow
<LjL> yeah, the one crying to the world that i had destroyed his computer.
<LjL> he got me so mad that i was even (rightly) told off by - i think - three different people (one gave me !offtopic, the other just said to shut up, and the third i don't remember)
<elkbuntu> * #Perl n=thomas ti400720a342-0519.bb.online.no irc.freenode.net heinkel_112 H :0 thomas
<elkbuntu> * *ti400720a342-0519.bb.online.no :End of /WHO list.
<LjL> elkbuntu: heinkel_112... uhm, interesting. very.
<LjL> especially since he's also in #kubuntu again now. but on the other hand, if he was on a "Live session" before, he might be beck to his system now. yet, the ident is different from last time
<LjL> of course, it could just be another different user from bb.online.no, since "ubuntu" is the default username anyway
<elkbuntu> yeah
<LjL> !staff | #ubuntu
<ubotu> #ubuntu: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<nalioth> LjL: ?
<Hobbsee> bots
<LjL> nalioth: bot attack. again. everyone from wanadoo.fr.
<LjL> they even got redirected to -unregged when i set +r, some of them at least
<Tm_T> nuts!
* Tm_T hides
<LjL> (for once, i managed to *almost* set it before they started flooding... :)
<nalioth> gone
<nalioth> lovely
<ubotu> jussi01 called the ops in #ubuntu
<jussi01> well that was fun...
<Tm_T> hm?
<Pici> #ubuntu got spammed again
<Tm_T> jussi01: you can do ops | reason
<LjL> well it was quite clear this time :)
<Tm_T> heh
<elkbuntu> it's a good habit to get into though
<jussi01> Tm_T: yeah, i wanted you guys quickly
<jussi01> Tm_T: usually I would...
<LjL> jussi01: it's fine, though we already knew this time (unfortunately)... we got attacked again just as soon as we had set -r
<LjL> i'm starting to find it annoying, in all honestly
<jussi01> LjL: I can imagine that
<jussi01> along with people accusing you of killing computers...
<jussi01> :P
<LjL> :P
<Tm_T> well, he does kill them
<Myrtti> Perry Bible <3
<Tm_T> I wonder how I can sleep so much
<Tm_T> 12-15 hours just like that
<LjL> going to smoke a cig, watch #ubuntu for attacks, i've tentatively set -r again (leave -unregged open though)
<Hobbsee> LjL: dont
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> nalioth: there are some odd looking hostnames on /who *abo.wanadoo.fr
<LjL> Hobbsee: smoke, or -r? =)
<Hobbsee> LjL: both
<LjL> Hobbsee: i -r'd on staffers' suggestion, but there are eyes watching
<jussi01> aavictor2 is spamming some irc channel on #kubuntu, someone want to take a look?
<jussi01> oh, and #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> fun
* Hobbsee contemplates spamming that channel, as they just spammed us
<stefg> Hmmm, i wonder if setting #ubuntu +M would be helpful. The extra effort for registering with freenod would also motivate certain people to read the faq, search the web/forums and keep the homework-question noise down
<nalioth> stefg: +M ?
<stefg> M - Only Registered Nicks can speak
<nalioth> stefg: that is +R
<stefg> As i understand +R won't let people join, +M lets them join, but mutes them
* nalioth says Hi stefg! For tips and information on channel and user modes and management, see http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<nalioth> stefg: +r routes unregistered users to #ubuntu-unregged
<nalioth> stefg: +R stops all unregistered users from talking
<nalioth> stefg: +m stops ALL chatting except for opped users and voiced users
<stefg> nalioth: ok, so my docu needs an update obviously
<LjL> basically
<LjL> +r = +i but only for unregistered users
<LjL> +R = +m but only for unregistered users
<LjL> also, mixing +R with +m and +z results in funny things.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v seanw]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v alindeman]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> mc44 called the ops in #ubuntu
<LjL> i. am. fed. up.
<Hobbsee> thougth they'd come back
<Hobbsee> nalioth: see #ubuntu
<LjL> Hobbsee: yeah you never know when tho
<Hobbsee> true
<LjL> we need +J. we need it desperately.
<Tm_T> LjL: all you need is love!
* Tm_T hides
<LjL>  /mode #ubuntu +love
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<jrib> what excellent timing...
<LjL> well yeah, i was already opped at least
<elkbuntu> that was suspiciously close to the kick
<LjL> i won't even start wondering
* Tm_T wonders
<Hobbsee> that was very close, yes...
<LjL> i'll bite someone
* Hobbsee puts a muzzle on LjL 
<LjL> may i add to the -unregged topic: "If you aren't able to follow the instructions, don't join #ubuntu"?
<jussi01> hehe, looks like you guys are having fun atm
<PriceChild> bah more attacks? :()
<LjL> PriceChild: oh, just four.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChi1d]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChi1d]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pricey]  by ChanServ
<ubuntu> Hello
<ubuntu> I've unfortunaly gotten banned from the kuntu channel, but I still need suport. WOuld it be possibole to unban me if I say "I'm sorry", and promise to behave?
<ubuntu> Anyone?
<ubuntu> Is it anyone here??
<Tm_T> ubuntu: who banned you?
<Tm_T> or, why
<Tm_T> or, when
<ubuntu> I do not know ho, I think it was a copule of days ago.
<mc44> LjL
<mc44> (banned him)
<ubuntu> Is it possibole to get unbaned?
<Tm_T> interesting
<elkbuntu> you'll have to wait for LjL and plead your case to him
<ubuntu> LjL hates me.
<ubuntu> So I have to wait?
<mc44> Yes
<Tm_T> err, nice reason for a ban
<ubuntu> Can I know the reason I got baned?
<Tm_T> ubuntu: looks like you ask "do my internet works??" in the net, among the other things
<ubuntu> Well I had a lot of problems with it.
<ubuntu> LjL tried to break my computer.
<Tm_T> sure, we all do that
<LjL> ancora
<Tm_T> LjL: what?
<LjL> nothing
<ubuntu> Can you unbvan me LjL??
<LjL> ubuntu, i banned you because you were being a troll.
<LjL> sure, the fact that you treated me like that didn't help.
<LjL> but you were making fun of people by repeatedly asking them whether "you had your internet connection working"
<LjL> when they, clearly, would say that since you were connected to IRC, you did
<Tm_T> LjL: what about you breaking his computer?
<LjL> Tm_T: he'd asked how to remove WINE, and i told him to "sudo apt-get autoremove wine". i guess that he didn't have kubuntu-desktop installed -- the result was that half his system was removed
<nalioth> LjL: use +J as needed
<LjL> Tm_T: of course, autoremove DOES list the packages it's going to remove BEFORE you hit "yes"
<LjL> so, "i broke his computer" is a lie.
<Tm_T> LjL: ooh you're evil! <3
<ubuntu> You said it would remove wine, so I belived you.
<LjL> i suppose, next time, i'll keep in mind to avoid telling people about "autoremove" without a huge warning first
<Tm_T> ubuntu: did it remove wine?
<LjL> although - autoremove isn't exactly rm -rf
<ubuntu> No, it didn't remove wine.
<Tm_T> sure?
<LjL> oh yes it quite did, the only problem is that it also removed some 100 other package ubuntu
<ubuntu> It was the respos I wanted to remove, I think, because they were broke and stopped me from installing Feisty.
<Tm_T> hmm, so it did what was promised + extra
<ubuntu> It was 120.
<Tm_T> hmm, and still you said "yes go ahead" ?
<ubuntu> I'm new to Linux
<Tm_T> hmm, ok, but that doesn't mean you can't read
<ubuntu> I thought if the proffesonals tells me that will remove wine, I guessed it would work.
<ubuntu> And not remove everything else.
<Tm_T> LjL: wow you're pr0 !
<Tm_T> ubuntu: well, it was telling you something else, which one you believe, your eyes or "I thought"
<LjL> precisely.
<LjL> ubuntu, who told you i'm a professional at anything?
<LjL> ubuntu, do you know why i can't scan and show you a degree or even a Microsoft certificate?
<LjL> because i don't have them.
<LjL> i've got a high school degree, i can scan that if you want, but CS was never a subject.
<ubuntu> You don't need a Microsoft sertificate to use Linux.
<LjL> insightful.
<Tm_T> LjL: I have MS DOS 5.0 User Guide & Reference, does that help?
<ubuntu> Not in Linux.
<mc44> Tm_T: helpful for beating, yes :)
<LjL> Tm_T: i have 3.0 and 6.22, might complete the collection
<Tm_T> mc44: exactly! <3
<ubuntu> Now I've installed beryl, since I saw a movie on youtube, and it makes everything look strange.
<ubuntu> What should I do?
<Tm_T> this is not a support channel
<LjL> beryl is *intended* to make everything look strange.
<LjL> anyway, beryl support is in #ubuntu-effects
<Tm_T> ubuntu: I wish all good for your journey in "linuxland", I assume you learned your first lesson, always read before say "yes"
<ubuntu> Is it a channel for Ubuntu here?
<mc44> No
<LjL> ubuntu: type /topic
<LjL> actually
<LjL> don't type /topic
<LjL> it might remove half your files and burn your CPU
<ubuntu> topic?
<LjL> topic, yes. channel topic. it's probably printed at the top of your window.
<LjL> anyway i'll help you, it's
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<LjL> Welcome to the home of the operators of all Ubuntu (and derivatives) channels | This channel is for operator/abuse questions only | Support in #ubuntu, #kubuntu etc...
<ubuntu> Can you ban me from the ubuntu channel instead of the Kubuntu?
<LjL> sure, do you have some change?
<ubuntu> Like money?
<ubuntu> Coins?
<ubuntu> Or have I changed?
<LjL> i was just kidding you. really - no, you can't exchange one ban for another ban.
<mc44> though you can get a ban in #ubuntu extra free if you want
<ubuntu> What if I change one ban with several bans?
<LjL> and since i really cannot think, by looking at the logs, that you were not trolling but simply "naive" when you talked about your internet connection, i think the ban might stay
<LjL> ubuntu: you can do that, if the several bans include the original ban
<ubuntu> Do you ban my ip or mac or both?
<LjL> i ban a hash of your computer's hardware
<PriceChild> ubuntu: The ban is not going to be removed any time soon. Ban evasion is *not* going to be taken well.
<LjL> it's done by computing a recursive sha1sum and xoring it with the riemann convolution of your motherboard
<ubuntu> No, I know I tried to use my windows computer, that didn't either work.
<LjL> sure, that's what the sha1sum is for - catching multiple computers
<jenda> "you can do that, if the several bans include the original ban"
<jenda> LjL: Where did you go to Law school?
<ubuntu> So if I say, you can ban me on all other channels the kubuntu?
<ubuntu> Would I then be able to use #kubuntu?
<PriceChild> ubuntu: You have already been told that the #kubuntu ban is _not_ going to be lifted.
<ubuntu> I want it removed, not lifted
<jenda> ubuntu: Please stop that. The channels are managed by the team, so if you troll in one, we'll be aware of you in the others as well.
<PriceChild> My mistake, apologies.
<ubuntu> Troll is a Norwegian word, and I'm from Norway. Bye
<LjL> ta det lungt
<ubuntu> Er du svensk?
<LjL> nej
<ubuntu> Norsk?
<ubuntu> Dansk?
<jenda> Please keep this channel english-speaking.
<jenda> As it is the only language all the operators speak.
<LjL> nej, nej, but for the CS degree i didn't get, i got a language certificate instead
<ubuntu> But he is discriminating me because I'm from Norway.
<jenda> LjL: I got one of those too ;)
<LjL> jenda: well, i'm lying though
<jenda> LjL: gah, don't you always ;)
<LjL> sometimes
<jenda> There you are, lying again.
<LjL> jenda: my law school taught me how to do that.
<jenda> I wouldda thought so ;)
<ubuntu> Du er svensk, lungt er et svensk ord.
<jenda> ubuntu: Please stop now.
<LjL> ja men jag r ndo inte svensk, now speak engish
<jenda> ubuntu: We're honestly not interested.
<jenda> yay
<jenda> no ban needed in the end.
<jenda> LjL: sorry for spoiling the fun ;)
<LjL> nah, it's ok, i win, i overtrolled the troll
<LjL> that's better than a ban
<jenda> :D
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<ikonia> anyone around
<ikonia> bad language from megz in #ubuntu
<ikonia> abusive PM's
<ikonia> <Megz> ikonia: go choke on a cock, kthx
<ikonia> etc etc
<ikonia> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal or mneptok
<ubotu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu-ops
<gnomefreak> ?
<jenda> ya what now
<jenda> :)
<ubotu> Pelo called the ops in #ubuntu
<ikonia> abuse and bad language in #ubuntu
<ikonia> <Megz> ikonia: go choke on a cock, kthx
<ikonia> thank you
<jenda> my goddamn script b0rk'd
<LjL> jenda, *cough*, you want one too? :P
<jenda> LjL: choke on a coke
* jenda runs for his life
<ubotu> Pici called the ops in #ubuntu
<LjL> i almost choked on wine, for that matter
<LjL> again?
<jenda> hehe
<nalioth> guys what's with all the banning? why don't you talk to 1st offenders?
<gnomefreak> nalioth: i removed him didnt ban him
<Myrtti> that norwegian guy was funny
<gnomefreak> he was told to join #u-es
<LjL> nalioth, read the whole Megz thing, he can't be called a "first offender"
<nalioth> talk first > temp-quiet/remove > ban if necessary
<nalioth> LjL: i'm not talking about megz
<LjL> nalioth: about "ubuntu" then?
<nalioth> LjL: the op in question knows who i'm talking to
<LjL> alrighty
<gnomefreak> now i am lost i thought it was me but i didnt ban him
<gnomefreak> ok can we please kill @bash in the channels?
<gnomefreak> some of them are bad
<LjL> not sure about @bash, i know i've seen some kinda questionable bot commands in k-offtopic =)
<gnomefreak> boten-tommi > |bash 24304| <ce|Chanto> umm thats not pen island  thats penis land
<gnomefreak> if our bots do it how do we expect people to not do it
<gnomefreak> i cna go back in logs but i think you get the hint of what some of them say
<gnomefreak> and is that someone elses bot and not ours? if so does xubuntu-offtopic follow the same rules as all other channels?
<LjL> gotta check out what ubotu currently has enabled in k-o
<Pici> FYI, not that anyone here probably cares, but I changed the bot wiki page this morning.
<Pici> I removed all references to Ubugtu, and moved all of those functions into the ubotu section
<LjL> Pici: you're right, i don't care - but it certainly needed doing :P
<LjL> gnomefreak: the interesting k-o ubugtu plugin seems to be disabled now (fortunately). i for one don't think we should have swearing bots around
<gnomefreak> LjL: it was someone elses bot
<LjL> level3.net - yes, i have no doubt it was :)
<gnomefreak> BFTD his bot
<gnomefreak> it is now banned
<LjL> besides, people really shouldn't start naming bots after boten anna. really.
<Myrtti> tikitiki hon r anna, anna heter hon
<Myrtti> och hon kan banna, banna dig s hrt
<Pici> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Myrtti> krhm, sorry
* Pici scurries away
<Myrtti> BOTEN ANNA \o/
* Tm_T slaps Myrtti 
<Myrtti> sorry, it was Assembly in me
<LjL> Pici: you don't want it to be translated to english
<LjL> seriously
<Tm_T> Myrtti: I hate anything related to that song
<Myrtti> I had it as a ringtone for my net friends :-)
<jenda> haha... now I've got it in my head
<LjL> Myrtti: it's "hon heter anna" anyway
<jenda> and it doesn't sound very good with the jazz coming out of my speakers.
<Myrtti> chances are that had you given me your phone number, you would've fallen into that catecory
<Tm_T> Myrtti: Kaytanhousuja - Irkkaava mummo ;)
<LjL> ok, *this* looks like assembly to me :P
<LjL> wait, i meant binary.
<Myrtti> olen oomeena olen oomena olen ... /me slaps herself
<Tm_T> Myrtti: http://www.kaytanhousuja.com/biisit/irkkaava_mummo.mp3
<Myrtti> seriously though, how does one spell "excercise"?
<LjL> exercise according to wamerican
<Tm_T> yes
<Myrtti> thank you
<Tm_T> Myrtti: short 's' so no extra c
<Myrtti> I knew I had it wrong but my builtin brain spellchecker didn't give any correct spelling suggestions
<Tm_T> aww, now I had to listen that song =)
<Tm_T> s/had/have/
<gnomefreak> nalioth: is it buntu or ubuntu that is the official namespace?
<gnomefreak> *buntu or *ubuntu
<maxamillion> gnomefreak: both, canonical has trademarks on both to my knowledge
<nalioth> gnomefreak: freenode shows #ubuntu*
<gnomefreak> maxamillion: than your buntu-* would be not the best idea
<maxamillion> gnomefreak: yeah, i decided to just go with #unofficial
<gnomefreak> maxamillion: ah ok
<gnomefreak> nalioth: im gonna assume that still means #kubuntu and #ed and X
<maxamillion> gnomefreak: the chan name was open so i just used it, that way i can give an option to users who seem to have a problem keeping their conversations CoC compliant
<LjL> wait, you mean i can register
<LjL> no i won't say it
<gnomefreak> maxamillion: ther eis an offtopic offtopic channel just cant remeber the name
<nalioth>  #off-topic
<maxamillion> gnomefreak: no worries
<maxamillion> ah
<Myrtti> ##offtopic?
<maxamillion> gnomefreak: i really an sorry about that bot ... i was completely unaware
<gnomefreak> maxamillion: i know dont worry about it. it had nothing to do with you i saw it for 3 days and let it go
<maxamillion> gnomefreak: ah ok, but the user really did ask permission and i told him only in -offtopic and only as long as it doesn't cause complaints but i will just let him know that unofficial bots aren't allowed next time i see him
<gnomefreak> make known it was violating COC outside of being unofficial
<gnomefreak> i am assuming that is why we only allow official bots in channels
<gnomefreak> one of the reasons atleast
<maxamillion> gnomefreak: yeah, i could imagine a long list of reasons why not to allow other bots in chans
* gnomefreak could have done without the auto rejoin on the bot too
* maxamillion didn't notice it auto-rejoined
<LjL> not even *our* bots autorejoin
<maxamillion> ah ... sure enough
<gnomefreak> maxamillion: not unles you or someone else made it join after i unbanned it
<gnomefreak> seeing as the owner wasnt in the channel autorejoin was best guess
<maxamillion> gnomefreak: well i will keep an eye on it until i see the user sign on, he is normally online around 4pm my time (1 hour from now)
<maxamillion> gnomefreak: no ... not that i know of, and if they rejoined it after it had been banned and i requested it not then i would be having unfortunate confrontation with a user or two
<maxamillion> gnomefreak: i will make sure it gets out of the channel by the end of the day one way or another
<gnomefreak> its out
<gnomefreak> banned
<gnomefreak> it rejoined after i unbanned it
<maxamillion> right
<maxamillion> i assume it was an auto-rejoin
<maxamillion> beause the owner of the bot isn't online right now
<gnomefreak> that was mine too
<maxamillion> gnomefreak: as soon as he is online i will ask him to relocate the bot
<gnomefreak> k
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgwork]  by ChanServ
<LjL> [23:19:26]  --> rvdp has joined this channel (n=rvdp@spock.rvdp.org).   uhm, anybody know why i have this guy on highlight? =)
<Tm_T> no, ask him?
<LjL> heh, rather not :P
<LjL> fun, he never even joined at least after december
<LjL> oh nevermind, i know what it is. i have dp@ on highlight for another reason
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChi1d]  by ChanServ
<Fujitsu> in 12
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-05-02
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ni, xblackfire said: !ubuntu-ni is LocoTeam from Nicaragua, we invite you to particapte too! -> check www.ubuntu-ni.org
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Pelo called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> bruenig called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<sivaji> LjL:
<sivaji> LjL : are u there ?
<sivaji_2009> !jre
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jre - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nalioth> sivaji_2009: /msg ubotu java
<sivaji_2009> gnomefreak :
<cables> ubotu is dead?
<Pici> long live ubotu.
<cables> :(
<cables> Where's ubotwo? LjL unreachable?
<nalioth> !ping
<nalioth> ruh roh
<cables> nalioth, it's sorta working
<Pici> nalioth: 6 minutes from !botsnack in -offtopic to it just answering now
<cables> nalioth, I called something in #u-offtopic and it just answered
<cables> yeah
<cables> like 6 minutes later
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is dead? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> sivaji_2009: what?
* gnomefreak is not ljl i cant do anything about your ban
<sivaji_2009> !pastebin
<ubotu> HymnToLife called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v seanw]  by ChanServ
<super> i got amd 64bit  processor but when i install any package for amd64bit it say does not match with system architecture
<nalioth> super: #ubuntu is the place to ask
<super>  #ubuntu You're banned from that channel
<nalioth> ah, what for?
<elkbuntu> nalioth, he is sivaji
<nalioth> ah
<nalioth> super: this is not the support channel
<tonyyarusso> Mez slapped me for something?  Anyone know why?
<nalioth> if you've gotten your permissions removed for #ubuntu . . .
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v seanw]  by ChanServ
<super> nalioth LjL banned me
<super> elkbuntu how do u know i am sivaji
<stdin> elkbuntu knows all
<super> stdin are u op?
<stdin> nope
<nalioth> super: please don't be bothersome.  you were banned from #ubuntu for a reason.
<super> stdin can u help me
<stdin> doubt it
<super> stdin i got amd 64bit  processor but when i install any package for amd64bit it say does not match with system architecture
<super> stdin is there any command to get information about processor
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b %*!*@122.164.146.67]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<stdin> sounds like you installed the 32bit version of ubuntu, but this isn't a support channel
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v seanw]  by ChanServ
<Jucato> !ping
<Jucato> ah ubotu's on break again :)
<stdin> too many !botsnacks
<Jucato> heh :)
<mneptok> @time bucharest
<mneptok> !time bucharest
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b %*!*@122.164.146.67]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> pong
<mjbrooks> ubotu doesn't seem to be responding to !commands in #ubuntu
<elkbuntu> mjbrooks, it does, it just has a 15min lag at the moment
<mjbrooks> oh?
<ubotu> Current time in Europe/Bucharest: May 02 2007, 06:18:55 - Next meeting: Edubuntu in 8 hours 41 minutes
<Jucato> lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about time bucharest - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> mjbrooks: yeah, he went on coffee break :)
<elkbuntu> it just proves what we all know. sev eas sits behind the bot and makes him respond
<mjbrooks> lol
<mjbrooks> that's some serious lag
<cables> What's going on with ubotu?
<cables> mjbrooks, ubotu just disconnected.
<stdin> it's back in kubuntu tho
<cables> weird
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<cables> slow, but working :)
<nalioth> aaaah
<cables> What happened with ubotu? What caused the failure?
<nalioth> cables: if you had to keep up with 2400 folks, you'd tire out, also.
<cables> nalioth, ok... but was it a hardware failure, or the ISP connection was slow, or what?
<nalioth> cables: i don't think a supybot was designed for the workload ubotu pulls
<cables> nalioth, why wouldn't it be able to handle what I estimate as one query every 3 seconds? I dunno, it doesn't seem like as big a job as people say it is.
<nalioth> cables: it keeps track of EVERY nick it is sharing a room with
<nalioth> every line of text is parsed
<cables> nalioth, ok... now i see why it might crash :)
<nalioth> and when you get a bunch of folks abusing it . . .
<stdin> bot's having a nap again
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, cables said: !warez is <alias> coc
<Vorian> <`davo> 09 F9 11 02 9D 74 E3 5B D8 41 56 C5 63 56 88 C0 in -offtopic
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, starkruzr said: ubotu, wares is <alias> coc
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, starkruzr said: ubotu, forget wares
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, starkruzr said: ubotu, warez is <alias> coc
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, crdlb said: nvdeco is <reply> To fix your beryl/compiz window decorations (titlebars) with an NVIDIA graphics card, run  sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24  in a terminal.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> !kopete
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kopete - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tm_T> hmm, I'm sure there was some factoid related to kopete
<Tm_T> !im
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<Tm_T> haa, there it is, though, no website related to Kopete
<sivaji> LjL:are u there ?
<mc44> LjL is not online at the moment
<elkbuntu> sivaji, learn to check the userlist
<sivaji> mc44: may i know when he will come
<elkbuntu> sivaji, we are not his secretaries
<Myrtti> we're not clearvoyants
<Myrtti> I left my sorceressrobe at home
<Tm_T> Myrtti: oh no! whyy?!!
<Myrtti> it felt a bit nippy outside so I figured I need a good jacket
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<sivaji> i got totally 5 partitions kubuntu on one partition ,xp on other partition ,i cant browse file on other partition when i use kubuntu is there any way to browse that file from kubuntu
<mc44> this is not a support channel
<Hobbsee> oh hi sivaji
<sivaji> hi hobbess
<sivaji> ess
<sivaji> hobbess are u op
<sivaji> hobbsee are u op
<Hobbsee> why would i be here otherwise?
<Myrtti> sivaji: I think last time you were asking that, the answer was: LjL banned you, he's the one who will unban you, if he sees it fit
<sivaji> myrtti i came too many times but he is not available better u appoint me as a op
<Myrtti> say WHAT?
<Hobbsee> you as an op?  i think not
<Hobbsee> you cant even follow the rules
<Hobbsee> sivaji: what's the !ops call for?
<Tm_T> =)
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, he's trying to get other people to interfere with LjL's bans
<sivaji> i will call operator to report spammer
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: true.  however, i'm kind of involved with this - we both issued a kickban at about the same time, iirc.
<Hobbsee> i think he beat me
<sivaji> it will call operator to report spmmer
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> so what's it *not* for?
<sivaji> i dont know u tell me
<sivaji> Hobbsee i cant see u this morning what happen
<Hobbsee> Seveas: did you write an op council spec already?
<Hobbsee> or something?
<Hobbsee> or are they plannign to discuss ad-hoc?
<sivaji> !gimp
<ubotu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LongPointyStick]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> !find white screen
<ubotu> Found: libclass-whitehole-perl, whitelister, whitespace, crash-whitepaper
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmmm
<Pici> Anyone notice flyby5 in #ubuntu a few minutes ago?
<Pici> Popped in, pasted a few odd lines about freenode and popped out.
<mc44> and just did it agani
<Pici> And now hes pming ikonia :/
<ikonia> guys could somsone take a look at flyby5 out, he's flooding the channel and pm'ingme
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato_]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> ikonia: in that case, you're after a staffer
<ikonia> nah - just a ban from #ubuntu was enough
<mc44> Hobbsee: in -devel too
<Hobbsee> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<Hobbsee> mc44: got him
<mc44> :)
* Hobbsee puts him on highlight
<Hobbsee> and no staff members.  hooray
<mc44> doing the rounds I see
<Hobbsee> yep
<ikonia> ughhhhh he's still pm'ing me
<ikonia> I'll stick him on ignore
<ikonia> is SportChick or any of the others around
<Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> see /stats p and the lack of response
<ikonia> I can't there is a bug in BitchX that stops that from working
<ikonia> ahhh 0 staff members
<ikonia> not to worry
<ikonia> good job /quote stats p works
<Hobbsee> and klined.  good
<mc44> \o/
<ubotu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu
<ikonia> johnmatrix - off topic bad/offensive language
<jrib> he's in -offtopic gnomefreak
<ikonia> jrib - thanks
<gnomefreak> ty :)
<ikonia> jrib - thanks
<ikonia> oops
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Pici called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> Hey welcome back DBO!
<DBO> hey PriceChild
<DBO> it's good to be back
<DBO> I think I've finally got myself back to a place where I need to be, a new town, a new job, and a new set of friends
<PriceChild> Sounds good!
<Amaranth> DBO!
* Amaranth tackles
<DBO> howdy Amaranth
<Amaranth> Dude, long time
<DBO> yeah I know
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> hi DBO!
<Hobbsee> right, DBO can deal with all the madness now!
<LjL> what madness?
<DBO> can I?
<LjL> you saying i'm mad?
<LjL> YOU SAYING I'M MAD?!?!
<DBO> something going wrong dearest Hobbsee?
<DBO> LjL, shhhh, just wait for the men in the vans to come get you
<Pici> LjL: your friend was here looking for you earlier again
<Hobbsee> LjL: yes.
<DBO> Pici, would that be the one with the straight jacket?
<Hobbsee> LjL: the men with white coats and needles are coming for you soon
<Hobbsee> DBO: yes, you can
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<DBO> so I can...
<LjL> Pici: doing what, asking for the ban to be lifted, or explaining how evil i was ruining his computer, or both?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<DBO> what do you want me to look after Hobbsee?
<Hobbsee> DBO: #ubuntu
<DBO> alright
<DBO> no problem, I;ll watch the kids for a couple hours
<Hobbsee> DBO: and everywhere else, of course
<DBO> of course, why are you wearing the big crown in #ubuntu btw?
<Hobbsee> DBO: was using it earlier
<DBO> ;-)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
<ikonia> what can be done about the user kenthomas, he constantly comes in channel, makes rude remakes and gets banned
<ikonia> then he gets let back in and it happens all over and over again
<LjL> ikonia: he can be asked whether the solution i gave him worked when he comes back
<LjL> and just after that, he can be banned
<ikonia> LjL sorry - swapping channels in BitchX and making a mess
<LjL> np
<LjL> i just want to know if it worked before i ban him
<LjL> but i'll ban him, he deserves it
<ikonia> he just keeps doing it - all the time bad lanaguage, rude and offensive comments - gets banned then comes backin and does it again
<LjL> see, it worked
<ikonia> thanks
<ikonia> just gets tedious
<LjL> well, n bans eventually turn into a permban, possibly
<ikonia> it may seem harsh but he's be banned around 10 times while I've been here at least
<ikonia> just a tedious circle
<mc44> LjL: no it was your *other* friend
<LjL> mc44: wait, who? cchance?
<mc44> LjL: wow you have s many friends
<mc44> *so
<LjL> well which one was that one :P cchance shouldn't even be banned right now, so shouldn't come here
<mc44> c<sivaji> LjL:are u there ?
<LjL> ah sivaji, forgot about him
<gnomefreak> do you have his hostmask handy?
<mc44> * sivaji (n=sivaji@122.164.145.208) has joined #ubuntu-ops
<gnomefreak> ty mc44
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> savvas called the ops in #ubuntu-gr
<apokryphos> <sigh>
<ikonia> that bad apokryphos  ?
<Tm_T> grrrr
<apokryphos> ikonia: eh?
<ikonia> <sigh>
<apokryphos> just a sigh
<ikonia> I took that as "sigh......what now"
<Tm_T> <sigh font=monospace > Oh boy </ sigh>
<apokryphos> wasn't a real call
<ikonia> false alarm
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v pricechild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v pricechild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v seanw]  by ChanServ
<WaZ`> :D
<WaZ`> does ubuntu-troll redirect here?
<LjL> i suppose it would
<WaZ`> sorry then
<nalioth> self-incrimination?
<Tm_T> )(
<nalioth> lots of channels redirect here
<Tm_T> heh
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
<jdong> why am I getting a bad vibe from root____1?
<jdong> (#ubuntu-devel)
<mc44> jdong: because you're not a trusting person? :p
<jdong> haha
<jdong> that's... pretty true
<mc44> also because they are logged in as root :)
<jdong> thank you captain obvious :)
<mc44> unless they are only pretending to be logged in as root!
<jdong> lol
<jdong> I've done it before....
<jdong> on like special purpose systems that I'm not supposed to be installing irssi on
<jdong> like, say, robot controllers....
<lakcaj> Hello.  Can somebody test my irc settings?
<nalioth> lakcaj: like what?
<lakcaj> I should be on port 8001, and I want to join #ubuntu
<nalioth> lakcaj: ah, join #moderation please
<lakcaj> k
<nalioth> lakcaj: thanks for your patience
<nalioth> you can join #ubuntu now
<lakcaj> ok, thanks a lot.  Sorry it's such a pain just to let people join the channel.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<gouki> Has anyone used TZO.com for DDNS? I'm thinking about buying a second-level domain with them.
<DBO> this isn't the right place to ask
<DBO> you might want to check in #ubuntu-offtopic
<gouki> I'm aware this isn't support channel for TZO, it was just a quick question.
#ubuntu-ops 2007-05-03
<DBO> actually i was just saying you wont get quick answers here, probably wont get any =)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChi1d]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> magnetron called the ops in #ubuntu
<nixternal> haha, there are people in #ubuntu with like their Yahoo perverted chatting names
<gnomefreak> nalioth: you about?
<nalioth> gnomefreak: usually
<gnomefreak> can you please kline a bot for me
<gnomefreak> its BFTD's bot im tired of banning it
<gnomefreak> he keeps changing hostmasks
<gnomefreak> now i banned him/her
<PriceChild> nixternal: sexy_dave?
* BFTD quakes
<gnomefreak> BFTD: you and your bot are not banned from #xubuntu-offtopic'
<nixternal> PriceChild: ya
<nixternal> hahaha
<gnomefreak> im tired of banning it
<BFTD> well
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v TheSheep]  by ChanServ
<BFTD> I got permission
<PriceChild> nixternal: he's been around a few days :)
<nixternal> to funny
<gnomefreak> maxamillion: was supposed to relay it to you. but he failed to do so. the bot was removed/banned with note no bots in here
<gnomefreak> BFTD: no bots in any official channels.
<BFTD> oh ok
<BFTD> well then I'll remove it
<gnomefreak> ok ty
<nalioth> which bot?
<gnomefreak> boten...
<gnomefreak> boten-tommi
<nalioth> is it being taken care of now?
<maxamillion> BFTD: i appologize, i didn't catch you online yesterday
<gnomefreak> no need to ban it
<gnomefreak> nalioth: yes.
<maxamillion> i take full responsibility
<BFTD> haha
<BFTD> that's ok
<gnomefreak> BFTD: the bot responces are agianst COC
<nalioth> so i should kline maxamillion, instead?
<maxamillion> i was unaware of no bots and i gave permission as long as it didn't cause complaints
<BFTD> gnomefreak yeah I'm working on that part still
<gnomefreak> BFTD: but we dont allow non official bots in official channels for many reasons. i know you werent around so im not blaming you and me and maxamillion already talked about this
<maxamillion> nalioth: if you feel the need to, then so be it but it really was an honest mistake and i am just trying to make it clear that it wasn't BFTD's fault and that he didn't break any rules ... it was my false judgment because i was just unaware of the no-bots (-offtopic or otherwise) rule
<PriceChild> Its been nice knowing you maxamillion...
<maxamillion> PriceChild: laters
<BFTD> wait...does this mean i have to remove it from #ubuntu-california?
<gnomefreak> maxamillion: are you an op?
<maxamillion> BFTD: yes
<maxamillion> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> who mad eyou op?
<maxamillion> gnomefreak: in #xubuntu -devel and -offtopic
<maxamillion> gnomefreak: seveas did
<maxamillion> gnomefreak: looong time ago ... like almost a year ago
<BFTD> then can we get ubotu in there?
<PriceChild> gnomefreak: Hehe you could have phrased that better... ;)
<gnomefreak> BFTD: as far as i know all #ubuntu-* are official but nalioth or Seveas would know that channel more than me
* maxamillion has been in charge of #xubuntu for quite some time
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: :)
<nalioth> how was the bot getting a different hostmask?
<maxamillion> nalioth: on a server?
<gnomefreak> if i had to guess dynmic
<BFTD> gnomefreak how many times did you ban the bot? :P
<gnomefreak> 3 or 4
<TheSheep> the phrase "who died and made you an op" somehow ironically fits to us
<gnomefreak> it auto rejoins
<BFTD> the log here says it was kick several times
<BFTD> haha
<maxamillion> TheSheep: yeah, well ... we do op #xubuntu ... the reject *buntu of the world
<gnomefreak> auto-rejoin is bad
<BFTD> actually the IP changes so it's only banned for a short time
<nalioth> BFTD: you on dialup or something?
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, recon said: !openarena is a clone of Quake III arena, using the ID software released source code and textures, maps, and metaservers provided by the openarena team. It is available in the Universe repository.
<BFTD> nalioth yeah
<jdong> heh root's back in -devel :D
<BFTD> so I should talk to Seveas to get a bot in #ubuntu-califonira?
<nalioth> BFTD: Seveas will see the scrollback
<BFTD> ah ok
<gnomefreak> BFTD: thank you for removing it
<BFTD> no problem
<BFTD> it was just so much fun
<BFTD> :'(
<gnomefreak> ok dinner than packing later guys/gals
* maxamillion once again appologizes for his bad judgement on the permission of the bot
<maxamillion> i really didn't know that it wasn't ok in -offtopic and just said as long as it didn't cause complaints it could stay .... but now i know and it won't happen again
<BFTD> maxamillion don't feel bad
<maxamillion> :)
<jdong> heh I'm just a bystander to all of this, but it sounds pretty blown out of proportion....
<BFTD> eh
<BFTD> now i Need to find another channel to put it in, those were the only 2 that were worth keeping it on for
<BFTD> jdong how so?
<TheSheep> jdong: as usual
<TheSheep> well, let's get back to business
<TheSheep> no reason blowing it even more
<jdong> it sounds like something that could've been resolved in 2 or 3 lines... not 2 pages and threats of klines, etc....
<jdong> but anyway
<jdong> not my business to be editorializing
<PriceChild> BFTD: you don't try to find channels needing your bot, you make a bot if its needed in a channel
<BFTD> PriceChild I know, I had it for #ubuntu-california
<maxamillion> BFTD: put it in #unofficial
<BFTD> maxamillion haha "bot attack?"
<maxamillion> ;)
<BFTD> danit, now i have to go ALL the way back down stairs, and turn the bot back on
<maxamillion> BFTD: lol
<Pumpernickel> Just curious, is there an official reaction re: people posting the cracked HD DVD key in ubuntu channels?
<maxamillion> Pumpernickel: kline imho
<mc44> ...?!
<maxamillion> i don't think that's really CoC compliant
<mc44> well, its in the topic of offtopic atm :s
<jdong> Pumpernickel: so far I've not been caring about it in #ubuntuforums
<PriceChild> Pumpernickel: We're removing all instances on the forums because we don't want to be sued... But with it in blog posts on planet its a grey area... everywhere else.
<jdong> Pumpernickel: unless your channel logs are hosted in the USA, etc
<mc44> maxamillion: unless you are in the US it is unlikely to be anywhere near illegal
<PriceChild> Pumpernickel: I'd guess whoever's "in charge" makes the call. So anyone from the irc council wanting to make a policy lol?
<jdong> the forums has sections of its servers in the USA
<Pumpernickel> They'll be hosted in the ubotu tracker, at least.
<maxamillion> mc44: really?
<Pumpernickel> I'm not sure where that is.
<maxamillion> mc44: i was unaware
<Tm_T> just kick, IMO that stuff doesn't belong to ubuntu channels
<jdong> maxamillion: most likely, true
<mc44> maxamillion: the DMCA is not an international law...
<jdong> Tm_T: I don't see the problem of it in the offtopic type channels, when not much but idle chatter is going on...
<Tm_T> (and it's already too old joke)
<PriceChild> mc44: but a lot of freenode is in america?
<Tm_T> jdong: hmm, maybe yes
<PriceChild> mc44: and what about where !logs are stored?
<Tm_T> anyway sleep for me! ->
<mc44> PriceChild: it is a legal grey area to be sure :)
<PriceChild> mc44: hehe yeah as i said earlier, council decision imo :P
<mc44> PriceChild: until freenode receives a takedown notice, they have safe harbour protection :p
<mc44> same goes for the logs
<jdong> logs are people.u.c, right?
<PriceChild> yeah
<jdong> which is probably safe harbor
<mc44> yep
<mc44> also, not in the US
<jdong> right
<mc44> (IANAL!!!!!)
<jdong> lol, that's a given
<jdong> people should say IAAL instead :D
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth_]  by ChanServ
<poningru> bwhahahahahahhahahahahahha
<poningru> I almost squirted milk through my nose there
<jrib> oh no it's in my logs now
<poningru> I'm in your logz violating the DMCA
<poningru> jrib: you dont happen to live or visit the US do you?
<jrib> poningru: sometimes
<poningru> oh pwnt
<poningru> the men in suits are coming for you
* jrib turns on the giant magnet
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
<poningru> jrib: hehe
<poningru> no worries I think half the people here are in the US
<poningru> and would probably get pwnd before you
<ubotu> In ubotu, stdin said: baddevice is If you are receiving an error similar to this: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168 it can be safely ignored. If you want to get rid of the error messages then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<stdin> anyone feel like keeping an eye on #kubuntu, it's getting a bit out of hand
<mneptok> anyone have gparted installed?
<mneptok> if so, invoke it from a terminal without sudo
<mneptok> stdin: sorry, i have no +o in #kubuntu
<stdin> it's ok now, calmed down in there
<stdin> mneptok: no output on terminal afterr invoking gpartrd
<gouki> Guys, just to let you know that I'll be testing the UbuntuStats bot, so expect quite a few joins and parts from ubuntu and derivative channels.
<mneptok> stdin: you should get an interesting GUI dialog about needing root
<stdin> mneptok: yeah http://img481.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot1ig7.png
<mneptok> stdin: that's the one :)
* mneptok is beginning te really hate OpenNTPd
<mneptok> [mneptok@set]  mneptok :: sudo ntpdate banba 2 May 22:42:28 ntpdate[18572] : adjust time server 192.168.1.244 offset 0.005975 sec
<mneptok> 'bout damned time
<poningru> can someone play this?
<poningru> rtsp://rmv8.bbc.net.uk/news/media/avdb/news/science_nature/video/92000/nb/92383_16x9_nb.rm
<poningru> http://rmv8.bbc.net.uk/news/media/avdb/news/science_nature/video/92000/nb/92383_16x9_nb.rm
<poningru> err
<poningru> http://news.bbc.co.uk/media/avdb/news/science_nature/video/92000/nb/92383_16x9_nb.ram
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<stdin> poningru: plays here, in ff+mplayer-plugin
<poningru> grr
<poningru> mplayer outside didnt play it
<stdin> opens with "mplayer rtsp://rmv8.bbc.net.uk/news/media/avdb/news/science_nature/video/92000/nb/92383_16x9_nb.rm" too
<ubotu> Admiral_Chicago called the ops in #kubuntu
<ubotu> blaker2 called the ops in #kubuntu
<ubotu> kitche called the ops in #ubuntu
<Madpilot> dealt with.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> kenthomson called the ops in #ubuntu-effects
<kenthomson> HELP
<Burgundavia> ?
<kenthomson> I have been banned from ubuntu for calling someone a IDIOT (in capitals), since yesterday night. May i know when the ban gets over?
<kenthomson> But he deserved to be called idiot, that obstinate obnoxious IDIOT.
<Burgundavia> have you ever read the Code of Conduct?
<Burgundavia> nobody ever deserves to be insulted
<Burgundavia> based on what you just said, I am not inclined to lift any ban
<Burgundavia> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Madpilot> first bans are generally 24hrs. I think yours just got extended.
<kenthomson> But i was really stressed out and all (was troubleshooting since 48 hours with very little sleep)
<kenthomson> , and he was preventing me from getting help from other sources
<Burgundavia> there is no excuse
<kenthomson> ok, thanks!
<Burgundavia> we love people helping, but please remember the CoC
<kenthomson> *we love helping people*
<kenthomson> And what if he goes on putting comments in my talk intended to distract anyone who helps me? And irritate me?
<Burgundavia> if you having an issue with somebody else, raise it here
<kenthomson> Thank you for the moral policing, bunch of jokers :-(
<Burgundavia> wow, that was fun
<Madpilot> I've seen that nick around #ubuntu & -offtopic a fair bit, he/she should have the rules figured out by now...
<Burgundavia> so have I
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Myrtti> Seveas: should locoteamchannels be involved in IRC council?
<Myrtti> or should a loco IRC team be spawned out of both loco teams and irc team?
<sivaji> LjL:
<Myrtti> learn how to use /names
<Myrtti> and learn how to use /whois
<Myrtti> please
<Myrtti> both would tell you that he's not here
<Myrtti> and no, we don't know when he'll be here
<Myrtti> and no, nobody else is going to take your ban off than him.
<Myrtti> to put it out bluntly
<sivaji> they cant unban are they are not suppose to unban
<Myrtti> please rephrase
<Myrtti> I can't fully understand what you're trying to say
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<sivaji> other op cant unban me ? or other op not suppose to unban me ?
<Myrtti> other ops could technically unban you, but since most of them aren't familiar with your case, they probably wont.
<sivaji> ok Myrtti  i got five partition when i use xp i can browse all partition but when i use kubuntu i can browse only one partition why ?
<Myrtti> this is not the support channel
<sivaji> i am banned from three channel at a time that is why i am asking u ...
<sivaji> Myrtti say something
<Myrtti> BOO!
<jussi01> lol
<Myrtti> /me shrugs
* sivaji shrugs
<sivaji> Myrtti what happen
<sivaji> !shrugs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shrugs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Madpilot> sivaji, last warning: this is not a support channel. You're welcome to wait for LjL, but please stop irritating the rest of us.
<Myrtti> besides, you can use /notify
<sivaji> ok
<Myrtti> wth
<mneptok> that's 3 nights running, as i remember
* mneptok msgs LjL frantically
<Madpilot> what's ljl's real-world location/timezone, anyway? Anyone know?
<sivaji> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mneptok> he lives inside all of us.
<mneptok> but he's trying to get out.
<mneptok> i can feel him clawing at me. from the inside.
<mneptok> CAN YOU SIVAJI?!
<jussi01> lol
<mneptok> oh, sorry. <capslock>
<mneptok> an clicketi en pagena vara topocolo Internetsi
<mneptok> sivaji: quonque canalitsi IRC modo bannudits?
<mneptok> from the inside.
<mneptok> bawk bawk
<sivaji> mneptok i cant get u
<mneptok> me neither
<mneptok> let's go ride bikes!
<Madpilot> mneptok, what exactly do they put in the air where you work, anyway?
<Madpilot> or do you just spike your coffee with something interesting?
<mneptok> Madpilot: aerotsi formulare te kamikulare aromatsi ut tranquilut
* Madpilot decides he'll just pretend that made sense, and let the matter drop...
<Burgundavia> hey mneptok
<mneptok> Burgundavia: salut!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Myrtti> I might be hollering ops soon at xubuntu
* gnomefreak goes to look
<gnomefreak> xubuntu?
<Myrtti> don't bother
<nalioth> Myrtti has it under control
<gnomefreak> there was no activity from what i can tell
<Myrtti> he's being nice
<Myrtti> hmmm?
<gnomefreak> 01:46 -!- BFTD [n=thomas@unaffiliated/bftd]  has quit ["Leaving"
<gnomefreak> thats last i see :(
<Myrtti> have I been dropped to unregistered...
<nalioth> Myrtti: ?
<gnomefreak> i just cycled #xubuntu
<Myrtti>  [26:#xubuntu<+cfnt #xubuntu-unregged>] 
<gnomefreak> never seen them
<nalioth> Myrtti: when #xubuntu is +r the unwashed go to #ubuntu-unregged
<Myrtti> ddos botnet...?
<Myrtti> should I start worrying?
<gnomefreak> sadly it has no modes set
<gnomefreak> oops i cycled #xubuntu-offtopic :(
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> OOPS!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tritium_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> !wlan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wlan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tm_T> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Tm_T> interesting
<sivaji> LjL:
* jussi01 runs....
<jussi01> nnnnnnnnnnnnnooooooooooooooooooo
<Tm_T> ?
<jussi01> LjL is not here....
<Tm_T> and?
<Tm_T> sivaji: hi honey
<sivaji> Tm_T :op in this channel dont like me to talk here
<Tm_T> and?
<Pici> and?
<Pumpernickel> xor?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> .win 5
<mc44> sivaji: Look!
<jussi01> hehe
* Pici has been waiting for this moment
<sivaji> LjL: unban
* jussi01 rubs his hands together in anticipation...
<LjL> sounds like a command
<Jucato> was that a demand? :D
<sivaji> no
<sivaji> request
<Jucato> LjL: he has been waiting for you for days... I give him an A for persistence :)
<LjL> quite tactful, too
* Jucato would say patience too, but that's debatable :)
<gnomefreak> last thing i wanna see when i log on is "unban"
<LjL> sivaji, give me one good reason why i should unban you. you've ignored, ignored, and then ignored the rules again
<sivaji> no not like that i happend somehow
<gnomefreak> he broke rules again?
<sivaji> to be frank i dont know rules
* gnomefreak gave him the links to read when i first banned him
<gnomefreak> 3 times iirc
<LjL> sivaji, you don't know the rules because you've repeatedly refused to read them.
<LjL> *very* repeatedly.
<LjL> it's not like you weren't given a chance to read them. you still haven't? bye.
<sivaji> no not like that i cant read fully TV is going on here all time so i cant concentrate
<LjL> what a problem of modern society.
<LjL> but honestly, no matter how much empathy i might feel (none), i don't care about your TV
<sivaji> last time request i am waiting for u for past too days ask u friends
<LjL> last time you asked, i said "no" (especially because i could determine that you hadn't read the guidelines *yet*)
<LjL> now, you *still* admit you don't know them
<sivaji> i am just human being with limited tolerance
<LjL> the answer is still "no"
<LjL> yes, so am i
<LjL> hm, it sounds like he's just punished me by not letting me unban him
<Tm_T> oh noes
<Tm_T> LjL: you're so cruel
<Jucato> hm... he barely has time to read the guidelines, yet had enough time to ask again and again and again about LjL :)
<LjL> parently
<gnomefreak> good luck with him. personally i would look for a way to auto +q him on joining this channel
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: and how we get our fun then?
<gnomefreak> he is past the fun stage and moved to annoying
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: who?
* Tm_T hides
<Jucato> <Tm_T> sivaji: hi honey
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: Tm_T
<Jucato> :D
<Tm_T> Jucato: yes?
<gnomefreak> :)
<Jucato> didn't know sivaji was your honey :)
<Tm_T> son, you don't need to know
<Jucato> ok, gramps :)
<sivaji> ple someone tell me unban
<sivaji> ple someone tell me to unban
<LjL> sivaji: "unban"
<Tm_T> sivaji: "unban"
<Jucato> lol
<Tm_T> LjL: gah, you were faster
<gnomefreak> sivaji: he isnt gonna unban you. you have alot of reading to do first
<gnomefreak> !coc > sivaji
<gnomefreak> !rules > sivaji
<gnomefreak> sivaji: read your pm from ubotu :)
<LjL> gnomefreak: aren't we pushing the bot? he might decide to go on a strike if we keep up
<gnomefreak> true :)
* gnomefreak has to get to airport sooner or later and this has been the best soap opera ive seen in 30 years :)
<mc44> gnomefreak: you going to spain? :)
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> i have to pick up a friend
<mc44> ah well, almost as fun :p
* gnomefreak should be in boston for next one
* gnomefreak wonders if hes reading them
* Jucato wonders if he will be able to go to boston...
* jrib is in boston!
* Tm_T eats boston!
* Pici conciders going to boston too
<Amaranth> screw boston, spain ftw
<Amaranth> i get the leave the country for the first time ever :)
<mc44> Amaranth: you know you need this thing called a passport, right? :p
<Amaranth> got it
<Amaranth> cost me $200 UDS :/
<LjL> eeek
<mc44> :O
<Pici> mc44: are you going to spain?
<Amaranth> rush processing is expensive
<mc44> Pici: nope :(
<LjL> pfff
<Pici> boston?
<Amaranth> hopefully i'll be able to use it again before it expires in 10 years :P
<LjL> if i keep hearing "spain" "spain" i might walk down to the station and get a train
<LjL> so stop
<sivaji> gnomefreak i gone through those pages
<mc44> Pici: thats a long time away :p
<mc44> LjL: DO IT!
<LjL> sure, it's like a 20 hours travel...
<mc44> plenty of time if you set off now :)
<Tm_T> LjL: spain spain spain spain spain spain spain spain spain spain spain spain spain spain spain spain spain spain spain spain
* Tm_T hides
<PriceChild> LjL: spain spain spani
<Amaranth> i can't find my passport
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* Tm_T was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by LjL (you can't hide)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o LjL]  by LjL
* Amaranth freaks
<mc44> eggs sausage beans and spain
<LjL> PriceChild: neither can you :P
<PriceChild> LjL: hmm? :P
<LjL> hide.
<sivaji> flooding the channel with same messaage is abuse
* PriceChild hides
<LjL> sivaji: and he was kicked indeed
<Amaranth> I found my passport!
<LjL> sivaji: i'm happy you've got to learning some of the rules, though
<Amaranth> guys i have to leave in 4 hours for UDS and i haven't packed or slept
<sivaji> so u can unban me how
<Amaranth> well, i'm spending the night in omaha and flying tomorrow
<LjL> sivaji: "some" doesn't mean "all".
<PriceChild> Amaranth: its exciting isn't it :)
<Amaranth> but still, haven't packed or slept
<mc44> PriceChild: not you too? gah :P
<PriceChild> mc44: hehe oh yes :D
<Amaranth> PriceChild: when do you get there?
<LjL> look sivaji, what about i unban you, and later if you break one SINGLE rule even SLIGHTLY, you're banned with no appeal and never once come here again complaining... do we have a deal?
<Amaranth> Trying to find someone to share a cab with :)
<Myrtti> HAHAH hahaha
<Myrtti> hoho
<Myrtti> sorry
<PriceChild> Amaranth: i arrive about 9pm in malaga and train it to sevilla.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Amaranth> PriceChild: eww
* gnomefreak was about to leave but cant now
<sivaji> i agree
<PriceChild> Amaranth: tell me about it..
<mc44> LjL: best. deal. ever
<Amaranth> I land in Seville at 1355
* Pici hands gnomefreak some popcorn
<Amaranth> no, 1255
<gnomefreak> ty :)
* Amaranth is going to that ubucon thing
<LjL> eeeek netsplit wiped bans' authors
<PriceChild> bantracker ftw
<LjL> i hate when that happens
<gnomefreak> hes 122...
<Myrtti> oh wow, entertainment
<gnomefreak> @122.164.139.242
<LjL> gnomefreak: i'd banned the rn, the ident and a few other things :)
<gnomefreak> ah damn
<gnomefreak> LjL: you know its not gonna last
<LjL> gnomefreak: of course i do
<sivaji> ubuntu+1 is not yet unbanned
<LjL> sorry sir, i'll fix that in no time
<gnomefreak> damn soap is over for now. later everyone
<gnomefreak> oops wrong channel
<gnomefreak> ok im gone for a few days
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> I wonder how I could use two cloaks effectively
<nalioth> to sleep better?
<Pici> that was horrible
<Tm_T> nalioth: come again?
<nalioth> Tm_T: if you cover yourself with two cloaks, there is less light and more warmth.  good for sleeping
<Tm_T> aah, true
<Tm_T> no, FALSE!
<Pici> 0
<Tm_T> try sleep 27'C with one cloak, it's too hot
<nalioth> silk cloaks
<Tm_T> uuh
<nalioth> don't be cheap
<Tm_T> nalioth: for you I won't
<mc44> aww
<livingdaylight> hi
<livingdaylight> can someone test me?
<livingdaylight> can someone test my port?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato_]  by ChanServ
<livingdaylight> anyone here?
<livingdaylight> i can't log into #ubuntu
<livingdaylight> can someone test my port?
<jrib> livingdaylight: sure, join me in #jrib
<livingdaylight> join #jrib
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato_]  by ChanServ
<jrib> livingdaylight: ok, you're all set.  Thank you for your patience
<livingdaylight> jrib, thank you
<Myrtti> I wish sivaji isn't coming back tomorrow
<LjL> Myrtti: he's coming back to #ubuntu, i unbanned him...
<Myrtti> well good thing I'm not there :-D
<LjL> Myrtti: anyway the deal's that the first even so slight misbehavior, he's banned from everywhere with no appeal.
<LjL> so let's see if i can win a bet.
<Myrtti> /me cracs open the popcorn package
<jrib> LjL: are you busy?
<Myrtti> ok, someone tried the dcc exploit at #ubuntu
<jrib> he was k-lined, but LjL is a master of kicking people into -read-topic
<nalioth> jrib: why the ops?
<Myrtti> I had ignored the bull
<jrib> nalioth: because I was going to start kicking people into -read-topic and then I remembered that I would have to type out myself
<nalioth> jrib: do like i did
<LjL> eeek, master
<LjL> i just used the wrong alias. twice.
<ubotu> In ubotu, stdin said: !baddevice is If you are receiving an error similar to this: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168 it can be safely ignored. If you want to get rid of the error messages then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<LjL> hm, didn't we have some factoid like that already?
<Tm_T> no idea
<LjL> yeah
<LjL> !baddevice
<ubotu> If you are receiving an error similar to this: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168 then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<LjL> but i guess the "safely ignore" addition won't hurt
<PriceChild> argh i see livingdaylight had to come in to get tested... least he didn't kick up a fuss this time.
<LjL> !no baddevice is <reply> If you are receiving an error similar to "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168", it can be safely ignored. If you want to get rid of the error messages then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<LjL> PriceChild: yes i was scared too
<stdin> wooh :p
<GazzaK> I wasn't
<Myrtti> I wish I could have a blinking notification of clueless people joining into channels in my status window so I'd know there's some chances of free entertainment
<Myrtti> yes, I'm bored and I hate evolution2.10 with a passion
<TheSheep> Myrtti: just join ##windows ;)
<Myrtti> I don't like trolls that much
<GazzaK> thats a great channel :p
<nalioth> no trolls in ##windows, Myrtti (no more than in #ubuntu)
<LjL> so "no trolls"? hm.
<GazzaK> eeek, /me hides from nalioth
<nalioth> GazzaK: ?
<GazzaK> just noticed you in zee windaz channel
<nalioth> GazzaK: and?
<mc44> and he decided not to troll :)
<nalioth> i'm on the ##windows access list, too (have been for a long long time)
* nalioth can actually answer windows questions
* nalioth then must wash mouth with soap...
<Myrtti> mmmm garlic
<GazzaK> nalioth, I was in there waiting for a troll
<GazzaK> and nothing, honest
<gouki> Guys, what's the syntax to ignore all privates on IRSSI?
<Myrtti> /ignore * PRIVMSGS
<Myrtti> or smth
<Myrtti> /help levels
<gouki> Thanks Myrtti
<PriceChild> gouki: whoa ubuntustats is back :)
<GazzaK> who is UbuntuStats then?
<gouki> PriceChild, hehe. Yeah ... Just for some tests, though. I'm waiting for answers from the LoCo Team Leaders (to create statistics for their channels).
<gouki> This way I get to start capturing logs for all channels at the same time.
<gouki> GazzaK, it's a bot to collect logs. Then those logs are parsed to HTML statistics pages.
<GazzaK> wooo magic
<GazzaK> we will end up having more bots than users :p
<gouki> Hehe. I had to use my own, because IRSSISTATS is pretty strict on how it works.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth_]  by ChanServ
<beuno> gouki: I want it in #ubuntu-ar  :D
<Myrtti> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Tm_T> 
<Tm_T> 
<Myrtti> had to throw that at #ubuntu
<Myrtti> I must be insane to have joined the channel again
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> I have been there once, can't remember who I was assisting to get there back then
<erikja> Can somebody test my irc port ?
<nalioth> erikja: join #moderation please
<erikja> thanks!
<nalioth> tsk tsk
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL-Temp]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<Myrtti> I hope I'm not misleading the poor fella with my answers
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<danlock2> okay....do i really need to be tested to be in the ubuntu chan? this is dumb.
<nalioth> danlock2: please join #moderation
<nalioth> um, yes.
<danlock2> nanolith
<danlock2> nalioth*
<danlock2> k i'll update my firmware
<ompaul> you can change your port
<ompaul> and that works also
<danlock2> yeah, client = chatzilla
<ubotu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu
<ompaul> danlock2, I don't know how to tell it to change ports - I can look it up if you want - but you need when talking with people on irc to say their names - I am in so many channels it is the only way I can keep up with the conversations I am involved in
<danlock2> ompaul, i know, i was just typing quick, i typically do.
<PriceChild> danlock2: you can definitely change it in the preferences.
<danlock2> PriceChild, oh rly?
<danlock2> where?
<PriceChild> I guess I'll install it and look then...
<danlock2> PriceChild: I can't find it anywhere, i thought it was odd.
<danlock2> i'm gonna try to update my firmware quick.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> *groan*
<danlock2> what?
<danlock2> lol
<PriceChild> "/server irc.freenode.net 8001" works fine
<PriceChild> i just got diconnected for foolishness :)
<danlock2> pricechild okay, i'm gonna update my firmware since i should keep it up to date anyways
<ubotu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu
<b_9> the channel said I had to upgrade my router.  I've done that now.  Can you tell if I'm still vulnerable?
<PriceChild> b_9: please join #b_9
<b_9> ok
<PriceChild> :(
<PriceChild> b_9: please connect to freenode on port 8001
<PriceChild> The router upgrade didn't fix it
<b_9> thanks, PriceChild
<b_9> ok I will figure out how to do that!
<b_9> PriceChild: will you test me now?
<PriceChild> ok
<b_9> should I connect to every one on port 8001?
<PriceChild> please rejoin #b_9
<PriceChild> Nope you're all fixed b_9 :)
<b_9> thanks
<PriceChild> one minute while i remove the ban...
* PriceChild is having troubles for some reason...
<b_9> thanks PriceChild
<nalioth> did danlock get sorted?
<PriceChild> No
<ompaul> right people I am off night
<b_9> night ompaul
<mc44> night
<PriceChild> nalioth: i'm having troubles removing this ban in irssi... "Channel not fully synchronized yet, try again after a while" Could you help?
<nalioth> PriceChild: which ban?
<PriceChild> b_9's
<b_9> had vulnerable router
<jrib> PriceChild: that's a known bug (no fix that I know of).  But you should be able to use /mode -b blah
<PriceChild> ok
<PriceChild> Think that did it. b_9 you should be able to rejoin :)
<b_9> am I good PriceChild
<b_9> thanks PriceChild and nalioth
<PriceChild> b_9: are you in there? i didn't see you join...
<b_9> no it won't let me in
<b_9> typing "/join #ubuntu"
<PriceChild> b_9: try again now
<PriceChild> Sorry about this b_9, i'm just getting used to irssi :)
<b_9> that seemed to work
<b_9> thanks
<PriceChild> wahey worked :)
<b_9> no problem
<PriceChild> Thanks for your patience
<b_9> thanks for pointing out the vulnerability
<b_9> am I still vulnerable to other things?
<b_9> the firmware fixed some ssh stuff, too!
<PriceChild> Not that we know of.
<PriceChild> Thanks jrib
<b_9> ok thanks bye
<jrib> PriceChild: that bug is really annoying
#ubuntu-ops 2007-05-04
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
<danlock2> can i get tested?
<nalioth> danlock2: join #moderation please
<nalioth> poor guy
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-chicago, sharms said: !sharms is has a fast car
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> see jungle! see jungle! go join your gang, yeah! city all over, go ape crazy.
<ubotu> rr72 called the ops in #ubuntu-chicago
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<cables> Someone is spamming me in a PM, how can I get a hold of someone from Freenode to tell them about this?
<cables> This is probably the wrong place to ask, but I couldn't think of anywhere better
<mneptok> cables: PM spam is not Freenode's issue
<mneptok> use /ignore
<cables> mneptok, ok, I thought PMs are relayed through the Freenode server, so they can ban spammers.
<Amaranth> if they're doing it to a bunch of people maybe
<Amaranth> but if they're just doing it to you...
<cables> Amaranth, I can't really tell who they're doing it to.
<mneptok> cables: and neither can Freenode without violating privacy
<cables> mneptok, ok
<mneptok>  /ignore ;)
<cables> Alright :)
<danlock2_> nalioth, wanna test me now?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<danlock2> i need to be tested...
<danlock2> mneptok can you test me?
<nalioth> danlock2: stand fast
<danlock2> oh, okay
<nalioth> excellent
<danlock2> want me to join moderation?
<nalioth> nope
<nalioth> you can join #ubuntu now
<nalioth> thanks for your patience
<Madpilot> Wonder if Jeff Waugh has seen this? http://lolgeeks.com/?p=65
<Myrtti> Madpilot: awwwwww :-)
<Madpilot> heh. Apparently Jeff has seen it, actually - read further into that site. :)
<Myrtti> I wonder what that blaker fella is up to at #xubuntu
<Madpilot> smells like troll spirit?
<Myrtti> I'm always having a queesy feeling when people come with two clients, ask help for changing their cctp version replies and real names in irssi
<Myrtti> 08:14 < BlakerX> how do i attack something?
<Myrtti> 08:14 < TheSheep> I think it does that because your nick starts with cpaital B and ends with capital X, and irssi doesn't like it ;)
<Myrtti> 08:14 < BlakerX> somebody said you can do ddos on ubuntu
<Myrtti> 08:14 < tonyyarusso> Um, attacking anything is offtopic for Freenode.  Stop now.
<Myrtti> 08:14 < BlakerX> you know anything about that?
<Myrtti> 08:14 < BlakerX> oh
<Myrtti> 08:14 < TheSheep> and it's not a joke
<Myrtti> 08:14 < BlakerX> what?
<Myrtti> 08:14 < BlakerX> i just wanna know how is all
<Madpilot> smells like a troll from here.
<Myrtti> could be
<Tm_T> ugh
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso, if all they do is say "Hai" once, leave them.
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: 'k
<tonyyarusso> prevented more though
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: I did a pre-empt ban for now on the IP b/c it was suspicious, but no removes.  Most have left now, so there's only one (ce^imout).  I'm going to bed, do as you see fit.
<Madpilot> pull the ban - not sure what the heck that was, but it wasn't the start of a bot attack
<tonyyarusso> sure
<tonyyarusso> (shared connection for some reason?  I dunno)
* tonyyarusso goes nighty night
<Madpilot> night
<ubotu> Toma- called the ops in #ubuntu
<Madpilot> ah, the bot's awake
<Myrtti> ubotus a bit on the slow side
<ubotu> insta called the ops in #ubuntu
<Myrtti> I wonder...
<Myrtti> Seveas: ping
<Madpilot> @now Amsterdam
<ubotu> Current time in Europe/Amsterdam: May 04 2007, 07:53:13 - Next meeting: Technical Board in 4 days
<Myrtti> It's not really that early ;-)
<Myrtti> I was awake at six local time
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tritium]  by ChanServ
<Myrtti> /me takes her bowl of popcorn closer
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<stefg> they kids are misbehaving in #ubuntu
<Tm_T> mooh
<ubotu> In ubotu, mat1980 said: !s.m.a.r.t. is <reply> Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology System, to control and monitor it on ubuntu install the package smartmontools, homepage of the project is http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/
<ubotu> In ubotu, mat1980 said: !smartmontools is s.m.a.r.t.
<Seveas> -ESILLY :)
<Seveas> !smart
<ubotu> smart is another meta-package manager available for Ubuntu. It's quite stable, uses APT's repositories, can handle mirrors/multiple-connections, and is supposed to make Ubuntu BiArch-compatible. See http://labix.org/smart and https://wiki.kubuntu.org/SmartPackageManager
<Seveas> hmm
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> heh, so much for that spec
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<Mez> anyone around?
<Pici> no
<LjL> !rockbox
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for MP3 players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio.  See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<LjL> !no rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<Mez> LjL, can you do me a quick favour ?
<LjL> like?
<Mez> browse to http://synergy.sourceguru.net/ and tell me what you see
<LjL> Go away f00
<Mez> yay :D
<Mez> finally got my router accepting localhost connections to apache
<LjL> <html>  <head>    <title>Go away!</title>    <meta content="">    <style></style>  </head>  <body>Go away f00</body></html>
<LjL> sigh, if only i could even try doing that
<Mez> now i can just drop stuff into my local dir
<Mez> LjL, why - ?
<LjL> 'cause my ISP NATs
<Mez> haha
<Mez> my ISP gave me reverse DNS for my static IP
<LjL> i can't get any kind of inbound connections, except from the metropolitan area network of my ISP
<Mez> LjL, where you based?
<pleia2> we had to pay for a business line to get rDNS (and static IPs)
<Mez> pleia2, my isp set mine up for free
<pleia2> Mez: lucky :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Mez> pleia2, nope, just a nice ISP
<Mez> they were gonna set me up a routed block
<Mez> but I thought best not atm
<pleia2> actually our old ISP set it up for free too, but when fiber came to the neighborhood we couldn't resist going that route - even if the company was not our favorite
<Mez> pleia2,  *shrugs* ADSL
* pleia2 nods
<LjL> Mez, i'm in italy. i trade this nice restriction for a 10Mbps fiber line (which is, however, not that fast anymore compared to modern ADSLs... though certainly a tad more reliable)
* Mez likes what he has
<Mez> my company actually know what they're doing
<pleia2> Mez: where are you?
<Mez> pleia2, UK
* Hobbsee glomps Mez 
* Mez glomps Hobbsee back
<Hobbsee> hi LjL
<LjL> hola hobbsee
<LjL> ya eres en sevilla? :P
<Mez> pleia2, it was this easy - http://synergy.sourceguru.net/email.txt
<pleia2> Mez: for us the difficult part is always figuring out the To: address ;)
<Mez> pleia2, hehe :D
<pleia2> nice that they make it so easy
<highvoltage> hey Hobbsee
<mc44> Hobbsee: Worked out what Long Pointy Stick of Doom is in spanish yet? :)
<Hobbsee> mc44: hah.  no
<pleia2> even after we paid for our business line we must have been bounced around from person to person for 2 weeks before we found the right one to contact for our rDNS
<Hobbsee> hi highvoltage
<Hobbsee> LjL: yes.  and english, please!
<Mez> pleia2, to be fair, I didnt expect it, I asked as an off the cuff comment when they asked if there was "anything else" they could help with when they set up my static IP
<pleia2> Mez: nice :D
<LjL> un largo punctuato bastn de desgracia :P but no, that's spanish-looking italian really
<Mez> pleia2, lmao
<Mez> reading through emails asweell
<Mez> This has been done as requested :)
<Mez> [root@dnsprimary ~] # dig @localhost -x 217.151.109.82
* Mez grins
<Mez> well at least I know thye know what they;re doing
<LjL> Hobbsee: why, you should be trying to learn some spanish anyway. you *will* at a point or another run into a spaniard who'll try to tell you the story of his life, and you'll at least have to known when to nod.
<Hobbsee> LjL: hahahahahhahahahhahahaha
<mc44> LjL: that is what the stick is for
* Hobbsee thinks that LjL should go on the voip
<mc44> Hobbsee: they will have voip again this time?
<Hobbsee> mc44: we'll see
<Hobbsee> wifi in the rooms is good
* Hobbsee forgot her headset though
<mc44> Hobbsee: I hope so, otherwise how will I listen to all the sessions like a crazy stalker again :p
<Hobbsee> haha
* LjL thinks not :P
<mc44> LjL: but if they have a session on phonetics you can join in :p
<LjL> i might lurk though i suppose. *perhaps* if i decide i understand some 10% of what's being said, i *might* intervene
<LjL> mc44: if it's spanish phonetics in spanish, sure :P
<LjL> actually, i'm sure mc44 is volunteering to listen for me and transcribe and vice versa.
<mc44> sure thing :)
<Hobbsee> LjL: it should be in english
<Hobbsee> LjL: any session that wants me to contribute to it needs to be in english
<Pici> I think there are some spanish sessions though
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu!!!!
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee!!! i found it :)
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: woo!  where are you?
<elkbuntu> i cant describe
* mc44 giggles at the thought of people finding each other in a hotel via irc
<elkbuntu> my brain isnt that awake
<Hobbsee> right
* Pici smiles too
<Seeker`> Mez: Whereabouts in the UK are you?
<Mez> Seeker`, birmingham
<erikja_> Can anyone help me getting access to ubuntu channel again ?
<Seeker`> cool
<erikja_> Noone to help to rejoin the ubuntu channel again ?
<erikja_> Maybe to the right channel or ?
<erikja_> to=not :-)
<Hobbsee> erikja_: heya
<erikja_> Hobbsee, heya
<Hobbsee> seems OK
<erikja_> Hobbsee, tnx, Ill try it out
<erikja_> Hobbsee, work, great and thanks agan.
<Hobbsee> erikja_: no problme
<erikja_> :-)
<Mez> Seeker`, why you ask
<Seeker`> Mez: Just wondering. I'm in the Newbury / Basingstoke area
<Mez> ah :D lol
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LongPointyStick]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> Seveas, when do you get here?
<Seveas> see -devel
<Seveas> elkbuntu, did you bring your swimsuit at all?
<Pici> <.<
<Hobbsee> bling bling
<Hobbsee> our lag time here must be shocking...
<mc44> spain. Bah humbug
<Pici> 1 sec
<elkbuntu> Seveas, i didnt think anyone would appreciate that vision
<elkbuntu> our lag is more like 1min
<mc44> the tubes are clogged in spain
<LjL> they switched to homing pigeons recently though, so things should be faster
<Myrtti> say hello to sladen
<LjL> hello sladen
<Seveas> sladen eq homing pigeon?
<Seveas> !test
<ubotu> Failed
<Seveas> botlag
<Hobbsee> yay, homing pidgeons!
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, sladen arrives sometime this evening
<Myrtti> jolly good
<elkbuntu> spainlag hits again
<Hobbsee> nice term
<Hobbsee> i wont say what i read that as...
<elkbuntu> "Reception? Yeah, um, there's a crazy woman in my room..."
<Myrtti> I dislike that sipior fella
<Hobbsee> hhahaha
<Hobbsee> yeah,. that one over there.  *points to elkbuntu*
<mc44> elkbuntu, Hobbsee: Chat to each other on irc whilst sitting next to each other wins you big geek points :)
<Hobbsee> mc44: heh.  yep
<Hobbsee> mc44: we were doing that cross-hotel too.
<LjL> mc44: as many as using a DECT phone's internal calling facility for dinnertime?
<mc44> :)
<ubotu> In ubotu, Pici said: no pidgin is the new name for Gaim as forced by AOL
<Pici> mistype
<SheaTara> I was redirected to #ubuntu-read-topic  -- can I be tested?
<SheaTara> Hum -- I'll be back in a second
<Tm_T> hi Shannon
<SheaTara> Can I be DCC exploit tested?
<SheaTara> I upgraded my router -- Can I join #ubuntu again?
* Pici pokes the ops
<LjL> SheaTara: testing you
<LjL> SheaTara: join ##ljl please
<torshido> do I get a DCC probe here?
<LjL> torshido: join ##ljl please
<LjL> failed
<LjL> torshido: test failed ;-) make sure you're connected to port 8001
<torshido> hummm... do you have more information about the exploit? i was trying to test my router
<torshido> it looks like I'll have to use 8001
<torshido> but I dont see how changing the port could help
<LjL> torshido: i don't know much, but i've yet to see someone clearly claiming that a router upgrade fixed it
<LjL> torshido: it helps because those routers only look for DCC messages on TCP connections at port 6667
<nalioth> torshido: your router is programmed that certain ports are "dcc" ports and certain ports are "www" ports and so on
<LjL> so freenode has opened 8001 to circumvent that
<torshido> I see, thanks a lot
<nalioth> the routers with problems don't expect a weird syntax being fed to their 'irc ports' and so they reset
<torshido> I will come back again to test it
<nalioth> the routers don't consider 8001 to be 'an irc port' so they don't care what is sent through it
* nalioth talks to himself
<LjL> heh
<LjL> wonder if 6666 is vulnerable as well
<LjL> guess so, otherwise they'd just have used that
<nalioth> LjL: i doubt any of the 666X and 7000 ports are safe
<SheaTara> LjL: sorry -- I'll be there in a second
<LjL> SheaTara: you're good, hold on a second
<SheaTara> LjL: thanks
<SheaTara> :)
<LjL> torshido: you can join too
<torshido> me good?
<LjL> torshido: yep
<torshido> thanks
<torshido> I can't get into #ubuntu yet
<nalioth> torshido: try now
<torshido> it works, thanks
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<LjL> argh, double ban
<LjL> was wondering why he wouldn't join, he could have said though :P
<Tm_T> why bother ;)
<CheshireViking> Hi to any Op's around, should I be concerned about this message that came through xchat a couple of minutes ago "Received a CTCP PING 335650122 from skipper (to #ubuntu)", I noticed Seveas set a ban straighyt after, but wasn't sure if it was anything to be concerned about
<ompaul> CheshireViking, nothing to worry about
<ompaul> it is bad manners which is why it got banned
<nalioth> CheshireViking: it's nothing but bad manners
<CheshireViking> ompaul, ok, thanks, just wanted to check & make sure
<ubotu> eck called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> soundray called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> @pity PriceChild
* ubotu reads PriceChild some vogon poetry
<PriceChild> What'd I do? :(
<LjL> vogon poetry? is that new?
<nalioth> LjL: c'mon dude, where's your literacy
<LjL> no i just meant is the lart new :P
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> LjL, no :)
<Seveas> been in there for a while
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> hmm, weird
<Tm_T> 00:11 -!- Mode change [+6] 
<Tm_T> what's this?
<PriceChild> i have it too
* PriceChild checks
<Tm_T> UNFILTERED Allow messages from unregistered users
<Tm_T> this?
<nalioth> Tm_T: that is +6 yes
<Tm_T> thanks sir
<Tm_T> just wondered
<Tm_T> hi kids
<PriceChild> joins in
<PriceChild> #ubuntu...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-05-05
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> cruisin' and boozin' and rockin' on the horse sized pills.
<GazzaK> sounds fun
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tritium]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> vox754 called the ops in #ubuntu
<nixternal> he is a troll if you haven't figured it out yet
<LjL> maybe but peteki is actually doing a mess.
<LjL> and i see other interesting messages as well
<nixternal> offtopic != ops call
<nixternal> heh, just noticed that peteki garbage
<LjL> he was warned. twice.
<ubotu> Toma- called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez_]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Wriest said: !BMPx is that for me
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> predaeus called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pumpernickel]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> vox754 called the ops in #ubuntu
<jrib> LjL: how come you remove instead of mute?
<LjL> jrib: because 1) usually, clients don't keep pasting when kicked and rejoining 2) i don't have any sane means to remove mutes by timer on my client, and i forget 3) you never know when it's safe to remove the mute (i.e. when they've finished pasting)
<LjL> my "paste kick" alias gives them the !pastebin factoid in a PM, though
<jrib> ok 3 is a good point
<LjL> jrib: 1) too, i think. they can start again chatting sooner if their paste queue is just dropped, instead of having to wait until they're finished
<LjL> a very long paste (such as pasting xorg.conf) can take minutes to finish
<jrib> true, but I would leave it to them to part and come back if they wanted to
<LjL> and usually, they don't even *know* it's taking that long, and wonder why "nobody replies to them" (the messages simply aren't getting through)
<LjL> jrib: also if #ubuntu is +z, which it often is, they don't even see the "cannot send to channel" message when they're muted, and just wonder, i guess
<LjL> i suppose i could add an /invite to my alias
<nalioth> jrib: i recommand /remove on paste
<nalioth> it stops it instantly
<nalioth> and the user can come back to a barrage of !paste
<LjL> uhm look i suppose there's nothing too bad in inviting people to a temporary channel for giving more detailed help
<LjL> but am i the only one with the feeling that vox is overdoing that a little?
<nixternal> nalioth: is it possible to have an ubuntu member cloak and an fsf member cloak at the same time?
<jrib> LjL, nalioth: thanks for your input, I think you've convinced me
<ubotu> fdoving called the ops in #ubuntu
<fdoving> ignore that, ljl handled it.
<Tm_T> ok, if someone is multiplying, can I kick him?
<Tm_T> I just decided: I can
<nalioth> multiplying?
<nalioth> you mean cloning?
<Tm_T> 21:12 -!- Xikzasil________
<Tm_T> yes, something like that
<Tm_T> looks like he only have bad net connection (and client is stupid)
<Myrtti> pleia2: you do know why she isn't there?
<Myrtti> because of that aoirth lalala fella prolly
<pleia2> Myrtti: heh, I had a long talk with him this morning
<pleia2> but I think she's actually not there because she's in Sevilla :)
<pleia2> he promised to stop his constant talking and off-topicness (and cut out most of the slang)
<pleia2> we'll see how it goes
<Myrtti> I honestly doubt
<Myrtti> but we'll see
<mc44> oh dear, you have aoirth lala :(
<Myrtti> his nick is unpronouncible so I never remember it
<mc44> I know, I just feel very sorry for you, he is insanely annoying
<GazzaK> That's what she said!
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, bagoun said: !need help pls, is there some FLASH PLAYER for x86-64 arch?
<Tm_T> err
<GazzaK> Mez, whats your radio station link?
<nalioth> boring
* nalioth runs
<nalioth> and they don't allow call ins
<GazzaK> they allow me winding him up so he giggles on air though
<nalioth> yes, but you are local
<GazzaK> yeah, and that scares me
<GazzaK> he wants to visit me in my hotel in Birmingham, that worried me more
<nalioth> o_0
<GazzaK> erm, I hope for a beer...
<stdin> or vodka
#ubuntu-ops 2007-05-06
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
<__mikem> Hey
<nalioth> __mikem: this is what happens when a controller is watching
<nalioth> they saw the +m going into effect and killed all the toys
<nalioth> but all IPs were klined, anyway
<__mikem> Oh, I see
<__mikem> While we are here, I started a project to help facilitate people who are making the switch from windows to linux and consequently registered an irc chanel called #FOSSRevolution
<__mikem> Anyway, as far as I am aware, users are not supposed to hang out in here, so chaw.
<nalioth> thoreauputic: you gonna be around?
<thoreauputic> nalioth: for a short while - why do you ask?
* nalioth gestures to #ubuntu and the light show
<thoreauputic> ah
<nalioth> thoreauputic: i leave it in your hands
<nalioth> unless you can wake up somebody else
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<thoreauputic> gotta go - if anyone is around, watch #ubuntu for bot attacks ( big one an hour or two back)
<Mez> Amaranth, around?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Myrtti> good morning
<Hobbsee> hiya
<Madpilot> evening all
<tonyyarusso> 'lo
<Madpilot> Hobbsee, you in Spain or still in .au?
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: spain.  have been for a couple of days :)
<Madpilot> met Burgundavia yet?
<Madpilot> Hobbsee, when you do meet Corey, call him "weaselboy". It'll make him feel at home, and among friends. <evil grin>
<Hobbsee> dont think so
<Hobbsee> but i've got people who say "hi hobbsee" but never say who they are
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: clearly you haven't memorized enough hackergotchis
<Madpilot> Burg still looks pretty much exactly like his hackergotchi, as a matter of fact.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: true that.  there's lots of people, too
<Myrtti> *yawn*
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> Myrtti, gone.
<Myrtti> noticed
<Madpilot> Anyone heard of #ubuntuhelp?
<Madpilot> We just had a driveby spammish mention of it in #ubuntu...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> lovely
<nalioth> Madpilot: can you join it?
<Madpilot> just going to try
<nalioth> it's been closed for a couple of weeks
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> looks like it's still closed, nalioth
<nalioth> so there are idiot spammers in #ubuntu . .
<Madpilot> that's hardly news :P
<Seveas> elkbuntu, !
<Madpilot> nalioth, the spammer was "jhongy" - they're still in #ubuntu
<elkbuntu> Seveas!
<nalioth> Madpilot: yes, #ubuntuhelp does sort of drop one into #ubuntu   :P
<Madpilot> ah - given that I was already in #ubuntu, I didn't notice the forward at work :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Ix0s called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Snakez> hello....how I get back grub ?? I have instaled windows yesterday and I have lost dual boot windows with my ubuntu
<Myrtti> this is not the support channel
<Myrtti> do you have problems joinin #ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> yes - the ident
<Myrtti> indeed
<Snakez> lol
<Snakez> I try to join ubuntu and forced me there
<Myrtti> I wonder if that a problem of some client
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: look at the ident
<Myrtti> I know
<Myrtti> I wonder if that is a problem of some client
<Myrtti> or a script of sorts
<Hobbsee> ah
<Snakez> stupid idiots :(((
<mc44> quite
<Hobbsee> hi mc44
<mc44> Hobbsee: hey :) How is espana?
<Hobbsee> fun :)
<mc44> anybody done anything embarassing yet? :p
<Hobbsee> yeah
* mc44 expects pictures :
<mc44> :)
<Hobbsee> hah
<Hobbsee> there are some
<tsmithe> oo
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia_]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> LjL: ping
<LjL> Hobbsee: pong
<Hobbsee> LjL: it's the irc ops session - were you planning to listen in?
<PriceChild> I wanna hear LjL talk :)
<mc44> :D
<LjL> Hobbsee: listen - maybe. is the voip even working now? i was under the impression it wasn't
<LjL> @pony PriceChild
<ubotu> No PriceChild can't have a pony, LjL!
<PriceChild> He's bigged it up and its gotta be done! :)
<mc44> LjL: it is working
<mc44> I can hear them :)
<Hobbsee> LjL: might now
<PriceChild> speak to us mc44
<mc44> PriceChild: my mike isnt wont work :(
<Hobbsee> mc44: but you're listening?
<PriceChild> bah rubbish excuse
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<mc44> Hobbsee: I think so, I might be on the wrong number :)
<Hobbsee> mc44: right
<mc44> Hobbsee: you know which number yours is?
<Hobbsee> mc44: nope.  only that it's room B
<Hobbsee> okay, F
<Hobbsee> B is the *other* one i'm supposed to be in.
<mc44> hah
<mc44> ooh I can hear Seveas :)
<tonyyarusso> Try larting someone ;)
<Hobbsee> @lart tonyyarusso
* ubotu forces tonyyarusso to talk in reverse polish notation for the rest of the year
<LjL> i'm lurking on VoIP, but as i conjectured, i can hardly understand anything you guys say - sorry
<jrib> LjL: which number are you in?
<mc44> 5007
<LjL> yep
<mc44> LjL: I can barely understand it either :P
<jrib> ugh the people announcement kills my ears
<jrib> yeah this one is tough to hear
<LjL> the sound quality hurts. i could understand spads, though for sure, he had a headset and was speaking intentionally very slowly
<mc44> just jono is a rubbish speaker :p
<PriceChild> haha
* mc44 hides
<Seveas> /cs kb mc44
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> nalioth: uh - what does easyubuntu have to do with kopete/kdelibs4c2?
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: what?
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: what, w.r.t what?
<Hobbsee> https://launchpad.net/bugs/112821
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 112821 in kdenetwork "kopete unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Rejected] 
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> yup, totally false
* LjL wonders what :)
<mc44> PriceChild: youve finished now? :)
<PriceChild> yeah we got kicked out
<mc44> heh
<mc44> PriceChild: I could work out who most of the people were except the english people other than jono :)
<ompaul> ehh helped free space for next meeting might be better :)
<mc44> ompaul: were you talking during that?
<ompaul> mc44, you will never have anything more than a voice print unless you turn up dude :)
<mc44> :)
<ompaul> mc44, I was but not a lot
<ompaul> mentioning trolls
<ompaul> PriceChild, has lost wireless
<mc44> ompaul: who was the english person right near the phone
<ompaul> jono
<mc44> no, someone else
<LjL> i'm sure almost all of you know what catting /dev/urandom to /dev/dsp sounds like
<ompaul> popey?
<mc44> ah probably
<mc44> he was the clearest audio :)
<mc44> ompaul: I dont need you to do the secret mission anymore :)
<Seveas> <LjL> i'm sure almost all of you know what catting /dev/urandom to /dev/dsp sounds like
<Seveas> <ompaul> popey?
<Seveas> :)
<mc44> haha
<mc44> I could hear Seveas
<mc44> what a sexy voice he has too
<LjL> Seveas: i merely meant the audio quality + my perception of what to you sounded like words of a human language :P
<Seveas> no you couldn't :)
<mc44> Seveas: musta been some other crazy dutch bloke then :)
<Seveas> there are 3 of those over here, and a few more who speak dutch
<ompaul> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Seveas> !ie
<ubotu> For Irish whiskey and ubuntu support, visit #ubuntu-ie, Ta an uisce beatha agus cuidi Ubuntu ar #ubuntu-ie, Bag filte ort
<mc44> haha
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChi1d]  by ChanServ
* LjL listens to some finnish music to compensate for the lack of understanding of the voip feed (as in, at least i can make up where's the vowels and where's the consonants there :P)
<Tm_T> LjL: =)
<Tm_T> LjL: what where?
<Myrtti> /me crosses her fingers
<LjL> Tm_T: oh, the only one i have is that scary mp3 you posted the other day :P
<mc44> LjL: dont worry, Im sure they will have another session to finish things up :)
<Tm_T> LjL: aaaah =)
<Tm_T> LjL: you mean the one talking about irc
<Tm_T> LjL: "ircing granny"
<LjL> Tm_T: i have no idea what the heck it's talking about :P
<LjL> .... oh.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> I think that's the one ;)
<Myrtti> Tm_T: how about the finnish folk music hilipatipippan
<LjL> yes, yes it is, now that you say it :P
<Myrtti> you know, the one on those funny videos with anime characters
<LjL> ok well i'll just listen to boten anna, that one i do understand (just because i have the lyrics, but still)
<Tm_T> it's not funny, it's culture <3
<Tm_T> Myrtti: Loituma that is?
<Myrtti> yeah
<Myrtti> thanks
<LjL> Tm_T: why do you need two K's and two A's to say something is irc'ing? :P
<LjL> someone even
<Tm_T> LjL: "to irc" is "irkata"
<Tm_T> etc
<LjL> "etc" :P
<Myrtti> irkkaan irkkaat irkkaa irkkaamme irkkaatte irkkaavat
<Myrtti> irkkasin irkkasit irkkasi irkkasimme irkkasitte irkkasivat
<LjL> i haven't the slightest clue how you can even make a long/short distinction when there is an R, followed by a consonant followed by a vowel, and both consonant and vowel are long
<Tm_T> heh
<Myrtti> en irkannut et irkannut ei irkannut emme irkanneet ette irkanneet eivt irkanneet
<LjL> Myrtti: what'd the second row be?
<Myrtti> past tense
<LjL> ok, i don't need up to past perfect subjunctive oblique :P
<Myrtti> third is negative past
<LjL> actually, the present tense already hurts :P
<Tm_T> LjL: too much tension that is?
* Tm_T hides
<LjL> two many K's
<LjL> too even, bleah
<LjL> but about the voltage, no, i need some now
<Myrtti> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ffqy8U4ceFA
<Myrtti> hahaa
<Tm_T> LjL: btw, "Saippuakauppias, Finnish for "soap vendor", is claimed to be the world's longest palindromic word in everyday use."
<Tm_T> LjL: actually IIRC that is in lobby of Guinness World Record Office
<LjL> Tm_T: http://users.tkk.fi/~jpakkane/sana.html
<Tm_T> yes
<LjL> how may cases did your nouns have again?
<Myrtti> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcrcx1abm2M <3
<Hobbsee> LjL: what'd you think of that bof?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<LjL> Hobbsee: of that what?
<mc44> Hobbsee: he didnt follow along well, the poor boy
<LjL> i didn't follow along at all
<LjL> it was totally greek to me :)
<LjL> actually, if it had been greek perhaps i'd have picked up something
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Hobbsee> heh
<mc44> and I dont think my translation efforts worked well either :)
<LjL> sarcastic comments aren't "translation" :P
<mc44> hehe
<Hobbsee> haha
<mc44> who read out what I said anyway
<mc44> evil person
<LjL> mc44: fair person
<LjL> there aren't recordings are there?
<PriceChi1d> mc44: you get one guess
<mc44> PriceChi1d: you! :p
<PriceChi1d> I can't actually remember... but i'm sure it was that hobbsee...
<mc44> haha
<LjL> Tm_T: can find me lyrics for that... song? i can't catch them
<LjL> and apparently i was wrong about telling apart vowels from consonants, as i can't pick up one single word well enough to allow me to feed it to google :P
<Tm_T> LjL: wait
<Tm_T> LjL: looks like in band website there's no lyrics yet for that song
<Myrtti> I couldn't find any
<LjL> noticed
<Tm_T> LjL: but you can get more of "Kaytanhousuja" http://www.kaytanhousuja.com/?s=biisit
<Tm_T> LjL: btw band name meand "I use pants" without umlauts ;)
<LjL> yeah, i'll try some other song
* Tm_T cant type
<LjL> like, it would mean that if it were kytnhousuja?
<LjL> though, wait, you don't say "i use pants" with one word, right?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<Myrtti> no, it would be kytn housuja
<Tm_T> LjL: exactly :)
<tsmithe>  /t 4
<tsmithe> oops
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v seanw]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> anyone who has the old #kubuntu topic handy please change it
<apokryphos> been signed on for way too long 8)
<nalioth> apokryphos: change it to what?
<apokryphos> the old topic
<apokryphos> as you might have guessed, "kbear" isn't meant to be the topic ;)
<Tm_T> aww
<Tm_T> crap
<jussi01> lol
<Tm_T> nalioth: apokryphos: +t ?
<apokryphos> Tm_T: no need; mistakes like that rarely happen
<nalioth> Tm_T: no, we talk to amachu about responsibility
<Tm_T> ok
<Tm_T> I have 2 or 3 that kind of tricks in backlog
<Tm_T> 2
<lejocelyn> bizarre
<lejocelyn> commen,t a se fait que ubuntu-troll n'existe pas ?
<pingou> ^^
<lejocelyn> pingou,  ?
<Tm_T> err?
<Tm_T> mind to use english?
<lejocelyn> c'est de la faute  Ubuntu si Sarko est pass
<lejocelyn> why #ubuntu-troll doesn't exist anymore ?
<nalioth> lejocelyn: it is off topic for Ubuntu
<lejocelyn>  #ubuntu-troll #ubuntu-ops :Forwarding to another channel
<lejocelyn> off topic ?
<lejocelyn> so you removed the channe ?
<lejocelyn> channel ?
<nalioth> lejocelyn: yes.
<LjL> there's *still* these guys coming?
<LjL> the channel's been closed like six months ago
<Tm_T> heh
<LjL> bobstro, stop now, or you'll have to be removed from other channels as well. read your PM.
<ubotu> Ix0s called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> Lynoure called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> LjL: what's wrong?
<LjL> politics arguments, borderline insultive.
<Tm_T> hmm
<LjL> i.e. #ubuntu-offtopic is normal.
<Tm_T> hmm, ok
<Tm_T> and if politics leads to personal insults?
<Tm_T> (no, I don't know what is happening in -ot)
<LjL> Tm_T: that's why politics is listed in !o4o to begin with. if the personal insults are very apparent, i ban. if whose fault it is isn't very apparent because there's just a generalized mess, which usually is the case, *shrug*.
<LjL> "welcome to #ubuntu-offtopic"
<Tm_T> I see
#ubuntu-ops 2008-04-28
<ubotu> Pelo called the ops in #ubuntu (howapt)
<RyanPrior> The floodbots appear to be flooding #ubuntu.
<RyanPrior> Eh, it's over now. They randomly spewed 7 lines with no apparent purpose though. Wierd.
<ubotu> greenmanwitch called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<xtfusion> whos the ubuntu-offtopic ops?
<ubotu> In #ubuntuforums, Moniker42 said: !porc is :porc::inca::dito::love:
<vorian> +1 on that request
<tonyyarusso> lol, "the" moderator for #ubuntu...I'd rather be boiled in pudding :)
<elky_work> hmm?
<tonyyarusso> elky_work: "didnt realize tonyyarusso was the moderator...."
<elky_work> haha
 * elky_work annoints tonyyarusso 'the' op.
<elky_work> so where's this tonyyarusso pudding?
<tonyyarusso> hmm, I suppose I could make some - I do have like six boxes
<elky_work> yum
<elky_work> dcc the finished product kthx
<tonyyarusso> kk
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, xtfusion said: !food is <reply> Hungry
<tonyyarusso> know what would be fun?  "anonymous" access for editors :)
<jdong> tonyyarusso: ubotupedia?
<nalioth> "What was old, is new again."
<elky_work> tonyyarusso, depends on your definition of 'fun'
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: we could make you ubereditor, so you could keep out all the wonderful useless cruft
<nalioth> of course, we'd never see you gain
<nalioth> see you again
<tonyyarusso> jdong, elky_work, nalioth: I believe I've been misunderstood.
<tonyyarusso> I mean permissions for the "Anonymous" supybot plugin.
<tonyyarusso> for those with 'editor' capability
<elky_work> i still dont understand
<tonyyarusso> elky_work: lets you make ubotu speak
<elky_work> oh. hell no.
<tonyyarusso> but then we could mess with people's minds!  :P
 * tonyyarusso isn't really serious, but it would be greatly amusing at times
<elky_work> which times? the ones where we make people snap into a rage of conspiracy?
<elky_work> i'm not sure i can take another 3mth saga
<jdong> lol
<jdong> that's really gonna question everyone's sanity
 * tonyyarusso sigh
<tonyyarusso> y'all don't remember what fun or joking is anymore, but the sadder thing is I know why
<tonyyarusso> jerks.
<tonyyarusso> (the reasons, not you)
<jdong> tonyyarusso: these days it's really hard to tell what's a joke and what's serious
<elky_work> what can we say... being villanised for doing our jobs is totally hilarious. i laugh myself to sleep about it each night.
<tonyyarusso> I know.
<Cpudan80> Hello all
<Cpudan80> Can someone check why the floodbot banned me?
<Cpudan80> or well muted me
<Cpudan80> I didnt paste or anything.....
<Cpudan80> Maybe it's not a bug --- it's a feature! :-) Just thought youd like the heads up
<elky_work> Cpudan80, you'll need to give us a time and date, since our bantracker is currently in a coma
<Cpudan80> elky_work: just now
<Cpudan80> like within a minute or two ago
<tonyyarusso> Cpudan80: well, it seems like it was removed, although I'm still not sure why
<Cpudan80> Yeah - I dont think I was ever banned ?
<Cpudan80> I dont see a +q line...
<tonyyarusso> Cpudan80: nor do I, plus you were talking right before the "removal"
<Cpudan80> yeah...
<tonyyarusso> LjL: minor floodbot bug?  ^^
<Cpudan80> I've had some impersonators on a nick -- Cpudan8O in the past
<elky_work> tonyyarusso, i saw it picking people up on two lines yesterday, which is a bit extreme since lag can cause a mini-flood
<Cpudan80> But I think that has subsided 
<tonyyarusso> Cpudan80: thanks for the report - he'll check it out eventually
<Cpudan80> No problem 
<tonyyarusso> elky_work: that could be it - maybe the limits were lowered for release day or something
<Cpudan80> Lag: 0.2seconds
<elky_work> tonyyarusso, possibly
<Cpudan80> Anyone - just thought you'd like to know
<Cpudan80> night all
<Myrtti> I thought I taw a puttycat
<Myrtti> I thought I saw tobmalf in -ot backlog but I guess I didn't
<elky_work> i thought i saw him back in #ubuntu the other day
<elky_work> Myrtti, did he not used to be called 'tobmaif'?
<Madpilot> hey gnomefreak 
<Myrtti> I did! I did taw a puttycat!
 * Madpilot wonders if he should purr
<Myrtti> thanks tonyyarusso 
 * Madpilot also wonders what release day insanity he missed...
<elky_work> Madpilot, you dont wonder. really you dont.
<gnomefreak> hi Madpilot 
<Madpilot> was planning on helping out, but family obligations kept me in the real world Friday and Saturday.
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: there's still plenty of support help to give in #ubuntu though
<Myrtti> you're welcome to toss in your .02
<Myrtti> ;-)
<Myrtti> btw, how usual is it that during the install the installator doesn't make a directory for dbus and the installation aborts there?
<Myrtti> has anybody been complaining?
<nalioth> Myrtti: i've got lots of complaints after an upgrade to hardy
<Myrtti> yeah, I thought there might be some complaints
<Myrtti> I noticed that doing an install with server 64 and installing *-desktop aborts to unresolved dependencies since dbus fails to install
<nalioth> i've got lots of _personal_ complaints
<Myrtti> sudo mkdir /whatever/dbus and the journey continues with dpkg --release -a
<Myrtti> and aptitude install *-desktop
<Madpilot> upgrading to hardly borked my xorg. again.
<gnomefreak> Madpilot: nvidia?
<Madpilot> ATI. 9600XT
<Madpilot> I just renamed xorg.conf and it was fine. Should have remembered to do that before I restarted the first time.
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: what sort?  was considering one myself.
<gnomefreak> i kept seeing it with nvidia but installing and running nvidia-config after starting with clean X11/xorg.conf fixed it for me
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: one what?
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: kernels not being updated Xorg breakage a whole bunch of others
<gnomefreak> most i got hit with but if you use dist-upgrade instead of update-manager the upgrade is pretty much problem free
<gnomefreak> night all its past bed time by a few hours
<Madpilot> so much for dist-upgrade being depreceated...
<nalioth> gnomefreak: my dist-upgrade didn't work well
<nalioth> i have no sudo at all
<gnomefreak> oh thats bad
<gnomefreak> :(
<nalioth> yes, very.  i had to chroot myself a root account
<gnomefreak> im gonna ping mvo in morning and let me know what ive seen since there are too many to file bugs on atleast at this time of morning
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: upgrade.
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: upgrade to what?
<tonyyarusso> 8.04 of course
<tonyyarusso> what you're talking about.
<Madpilot> Anyone else getting gstreamer video playback issues?
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: i'm post upgrade with these problems
<Madpilot> totem is playing everything back at half speed...
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: did you not see us initiate this convo about hardy?
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: Oh, nvm.  Saw, didn't comprehend.  You mean just your own issues.
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: major major issues
<ubotu> In ubotu, stdin said: no khardy is <reply> Kubuntu Hardy Heron ships with both KDE 3 and KDE 4 as 2 separate disks; KDE 3 is offered by shipit. The KDE 3 CD is commercially supported for 18 months and KDE 4 is community supported
<stdin> ^ updates, like s/will be/is/ etc
 * Hobbsee O.O
<Hobbsee> emma's gone to development channels too now?
<Hobbsee> i thought banning her from all of userland should be enough for her to get the point.
<Madpilot> trolls ain't known for brains
<Hobbsee> oh well, if she turns up again, ban on sight.
<Hobbsee> looks like she ended up in the wrong place beore
<Madpilot> what's the username?
<Hobbsee> emma
<Madpilot> but already banned from most of the userspace channels?
<Hobbsee> Not to be hating her or anything, but she's lost any right to participate in #*ubuntu* channels by her behaviour, which really hasn't changed, so banning on sight seems in keeping with that
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> she's in -bugs, too
 * Hobbsee nukes
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, she cant honestly expect to get any support from those channels since most people there thing -offtopic is too undisciplined...
<elkbuntu> s/thing/think/
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: oh, i doubt she will.
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: i really doubt she's actually trying to get support from there, either
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, if she's trying to get support there then tough
<elkbuntu> as in, technical support
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: perhasp i should have used a forward or something.
<elkbuntu> to?
<Hobbsee> oh, i don't know.
<Hobbsee> somewhere interesting.
 * stdin wonders what Hobbsee would define as "interesting" in this case
<elkbuntu> stdin, #gentoo of course, they'd eat her alive there.
<Hobbsee> stdin: i'm sure i couldn't post the names of such channels into a logged one.
<Hobbsee> now, i *wasn't* quite thinking of that, but you're getting the gist.
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, indeed, my mistake :)
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: any plans to remove her ban from here (re: the usual policy), or is there still no confidence that she'll bring anything new and credible into this channel?
<Myrtti> is there a way of allowing her to the channel but muting her automatically
<Myrtti> so those who are intrested in her rambling can do so and others can just zone out
<Myrtti> or of course, use ignore
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: +z, with those who are actually interested going +o?
<Myrtti> *shrug*
<Hobbsee> then again, if people arent going to listen to her anyway, then there's little point her putting her opinions in here
<Myrtti> and I for one don't want to ignore her
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<Hobbsee> other option is another channel where she gets forwarded to, where those who do want ot participate in discussions with her can join
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, her own channel
<Hobbsee> either way, it's suboptimal leaving her banned with no way of recourse, ever.
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: #sparkle-ponies or so?  Yeah, that's not a bad idea.
<Myrtti> /CSKICKBAN DumpsterBaby we want you to leave, that's the thing that matters
<ubotu> Bodsda called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Myrtti> kick him
<Myrtti> I'm not synchronized
<Myrtti> DumpsterBaby [n=chatzill@001310a8a3e6.click-network.com]
<Myrtti> might want to set up a ban too
<elkbuntu> he came back and flooded again immediately, kb'd now
<Myrtti> thanks
<elkbuntu> floodbot just unbanned him wtf
<elkbuntu> oh, the nick ban, is all ok
<nalioth> klined
<jussio1> !compiz-#kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<jussio1> we need to update that. any suggestions?
<ikonia> jussio1: what is the reason kubuntu shipped without kompiz  ?
<jussio1> ikonia: that was gutsy. it now ships with it. 
<ikonia> oh
<ikonia> I thought it was installed and I'd not read anything to suggest other wise, hence my curiosity
<ikonia> thought I'd missed something interesting
<jussio1> ikonia: I can change it, but Im too tired/busy to think what ti should be...
<ikonia> surly something like "as of hardy kubuntu now includes compiz-fusion as part of the default install. Gutsy users will still have to install this manually
<bashca> please i have warning when login  tell me xrdb command not found
<ikonia>  ikonia> Bodsda: why are you suggesting someone goes into #ubuntu-ops for support ?
<ikonia> bashca: I said in ubuntu this channel was not for support
<ikonia> bodsa was leading you down the wrong path
<ikonia> bashca: I suggest you rejoin #ubuntu and wait longer than 30 seconds for an answer
<bashca> ikonia, ok 
 * jussio1 raises an  eyebrow
<ikonia> heads up 10:42 < Novek> http://ircx.forum0.info/ <-- Free downloads , Fun . Tutorials etc.......... plz register
<ikonia> lurking in #ubuntu
<ubotu> jussi01 called the ops in #ubuntuforums ()
<jussi01> argh, sorry, shift is too close to enter, slinblade tater or something like that. 
<jussi01> sigh..
<vorian> < ~slingblade_tater> 
<Myrtti> FFS
<PriceChild> Myrtti: what's up?
<Myrtti> Fujisan came to -ot, first thing he did was !vista
<Myrtti> no, that came after hilighting my nick
<PriceChild> hmm
<ikonia> why is it tollerated
<ikonia> he's made his intentions cleaer ?
<ikonia> clear even
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, he pinged me in #defocus just before
<elkbuntu> ikonia, because he hasnt done anything bad enough, apparantly. unfortunately serial annoyers are quite welcome :(
<ikonia> there are a select few who have the blatent intention of being an issue on a persistant basis
<elkbuntu> ikonia, and they get to succeed :(
<ikonia> there appear to have recently
<ikonia> it's not common, it just seems say the last 2 months
<elkbuntu> yep. there's been alot of leniency the past few months imho
<elkbuntu> ikonia, hold on a sec
<ikonia> ok
<PriceChild> So what's he done?
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, pinged Myrtti and i in the past few minutes for the sake of pinging us.
<ikonia> he trolls the #ubuntu channel trying to get people to press ctrl+alt+del
<PriceChild> and that should be punished how?
<ikonia> he claims he's never been in ubuntu, trolls it, get banned then moves to off-topic
<ikonia> laughing about it
<ikonia> then threatens slashdot against users for banning him
<Myrtti> Friday he was pain in the hiney complaining about the !vista factoid which is now revised (it should've been even without him complaining)
<Myrtti> and spamming ANDlinux
<elkbuntu> add to all that his general release day behaviour
<elkbuntu> somewhere on freenode might want these obnoxious people, but im  pretty sure the people of #*buntu* do not given the consensus and whinging he gets in #ubuntu
<PriceChild> Is he banned from #ubuntu?
<elkbuntu> last i checked yes. whether he still is, not a clue
<ikonia> I thought it got lifted shortly after
<ikonia> he has been banned 3 times and it has been lifted 2 times that I'm aware of
<elkbuntu> probably. with the bantracker down, it's hard to follow this stuff.
<elkbuntu> damn sqlite :(
<ikonia> Myrtti: as a side issue I've almost finished going through the factoid DB
<Myrtti> excellent
<elkbuntu> ok NOW he creeps me
<elkbuntu> now i'm laughing
<ikonia> a better response
<Hobbsee> elkg
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: gotta love this guy. 
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: so much for catalysing, or something.
<Hobbsee> some people can't be catalysed.
<elkbuntu> ikonia, pm me your email please
<PriceChild> has emma been banned from #ubuntu-bugs?
<Hobbsee> yes.
<Hobbsee> last i checked, that was included in the ubuntu namespace.
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: would you mind consulting people *before* you remove their bans?
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: which ban where?
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: oh, my bad.  channel wasn't synced :)
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: sorry
 * Hobbsee saw a blank banlist, and went "hey, now, that's not right"
<PriceChild> :)
<PriceChild> what did she do in -bugs?
<Hobbsee> does it matter?
<PriceChild> sure
<Hobbsee> again, #*ubuntu* wide channel bans are just that.  last i checked, #ubuntu-bugs fit that category
 * Hobbsee found her in -devel, so thought to do a /whois.
<PriceChild> but she didn't do anything wrong in either channel?
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, she has shown no hope of being catalysed. we cannot afford her any more time.
 * Hobbsee thinks PriceChild fails to understand the concept of a #*ubuntu* wide channel ban, which the irc council agreed to.  It actually means all channels that fall into #*ubuntu*, not just the ones she's trolled in before.
<Hobbsee> (excluding ##)
<PriceChild> understood
<Hobbsee> So, why the questions?
<PriceChild> I'm interested as to what has been going on. I haven't accused you of doing the wrong thing, I would just like to catch up atm.
<elkbuntu> huh? you've been around the whole time...
<PriceChild> well I hadn't heard of any of the bugs or devel issues she's found herself in until now... so i was asking about them?
 * Hobbsee points, again, to the idea about a namespace-wide channel ban.
<Hobbsee> i didn't expect her to go into devland, so didn't ban her from them when the original bans came in.
<elkbuntu> the issue was she was in those channels and is untrustworthy to remain on topic in any ubuntu channel, hence she was preemptively removed to avoid any disruptions to those channels.
<PriceChild> but you didn't instate bans in those two channels at that time right?
 * spb looks, again, and laughs, again
 * PriceChild larts spb 
<spb> now that's not very nice
<PriceChild> What is wrong with me asking what has happenned? :(
<spb> asking requires that people explain things
<spb> can't have that now
<ikonia> tb in #ubuntu please, - take a look
<ikonia> this is getting a persistant theme
<jussio1> <interruption>argh... does anyone remember the sudo bug that was around a few days back? it was suggested to be added to the factoid, but I cant find it. someone mind grepping logs for me? </interuption>
<Hobbsee> what sudo bug?
<ikonia> jussio1: can't use the getbyhostname() function ?
<jussio1> ikonia: yeah that one
<wgrant> ANybody else just been colourfully and randomly PMed by some guy from #ubuntu?
<ikonia> jussio1: what info you want
<ikonia> wgrant: asking about a scanner?
<jussio1> ikonia: just the bug number is fine
<ikonia> wgrant: ghabit ?
<ikonia> jussio1: rats, not got the bug number,
<ikonia> jussio1: thats the one bit I do'nt have
<ikonia> and I'm not subscribed to it
<wgrant> ikonia: No, it was unintelligible, at least not any language that looks vaguely real.
<ikonia> ah
<elkbuntu> wgrant, by what nick?
<jussio1> ikonia: ok, thanks anyway. 
<wgrant> elkbuntu: Perikizi^33
<ikonia> jussio1: sorry
<Hobbsee> right.
<jussio1> wgrant: that sounds like those turkish ones weve been getting
 * Hobbsee waits for the flames
 * Mez strikes a match
<ikonia> I'm being trolled bad by td` attempting to post information about me in #ubuntu
 * elkbuntu is watching
<ikonia> tb` has moved to #ubuntu-offtopic to troll me
 * Hobbsee is also watching
<ikonia> this is a blatant attempt to provoke/troll
<ikonia> thank you, I'm not bothered about him posting my name, but saying I gave advice/said things about things I didn't is not fair on people
<elkbuntu> of course not, and he's stalking... which we seem to have a spate of the past few months
<ikonia> almost like a training camp
<elkbuntu> yeah, something is catalysing these trolls from somewhere
<ikonia> thats the 3rd person I've had with that sort of behaviour
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: it's not the suspected place, unless they're going and changing nicks.
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, well, depends what you think the suspected place is
<Hobbsee> @btlogin
<elkbuntu> is bantracker back?
<Hobbsee> doesn't look like it
<Hobbsee> darn
<elkbuntu> :(
 * Hobbsee could use it, right about now
<elkbuntu> yeah
<elkbuntu> im totally lost tonight
<Hobbsee> [23:09] [Whois] Mad_Gouki is n=alex@adsl-074-183-138-133.sip.gsp.bellsouth.net (purple)
<Hobbsee> what was `tb's ident?
<elkbuntu> not that
<Hobbsee> [23:10] [Whois] TB` is n=nnscript@host86-165-186-113.range86-165.btcentralplus.com (TB)
<Hobbsee> hmmm.  definetly not that.
<elkbuntu> see the n=... that explains everything
<ikonia> ???? what the devil is going on 
<elkbuntu> it's the same guy
<ikonia> is it, ones a UK isp, the other is a USAS isp 
<ikonia> ahhh nnscript
 * Hobbsee doesn't recognise nnscript
<elkbuntu> ikonia, i have access to two US servers..
<Hobbsee> oh, right
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, it's a reasonable mirc script
<Hobbsee> ahhhh
<elkbuntu> where reasonable means less obnoxious than excursion
 * Hobbsee will remain silent on the number of machines she has access to.
<Hobbsee> don't have root over most of 'em, though.  pity
<elkbuntu> heh
<elkbuntu> i could get access to at least one other US, a Canadian and probably a NZ if i needed to
<elkbuntu> by access i mean permission legally granted
<ikonia> does seem like the same guy
<ikonia> seems random to come in and ask about the other guy minutes after he's gone
<Hobbsee> yeah
<elkbuntu> it wouldn't be if they actually had a non-ubuntu channel in common... the second guy just has #u and #u-offtopic
<ikonia> ah well, it's done and dustred and the alter ego isn't causing any issue
<ikonia> dusted even
<elkbuntu> most wont until the ops go to sleep
<ikonia> of course
 * elkbuntu hums a tune
 * jussio1 wonders if the second is set +i 
<ikonia> jussio1: thats an interesting possability as it looks like it's a scripted session
<elkbuntu> gone now
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: check -offtopic before you go
<elkbuntu> just saw
<ikonia> interesting, online but left the channel
<elkbuntu> yes because he didnt get the reaction he wanted, which is probably tb unbanned, probably clueless to the fact tb isnt banned
<elkbuntu> anyway, bed for real
<Hobbsee> heh, nig
<Hobbsee> t
<ikonia> good night
<elkbuntu> ikonia, you take care, and go wash that stalker attractant off yourself ;)
<ikonia> thank you
<Hobbsee> <sigh>
<flipstar> Hobbsee: ..?
<Hobbsee> flipstar: if you knew about that channel, you know it's not welcome in here.
<Hobbsee> or in there.
<flipstar> actually i don't i just found it in the channel list
<ikonia> you know the topic of it ?
<Hobbsee> ikonia: it got changed recently.
<Hobbsee> flipstar: how convenient.
 * PriceChild sighs
 * Hobbsee unbans, and will ban for longer next time when teh trolls come out and do that again.
 * Hobbsee sighs at PriceChild
<PriceChild> :)
 * jussio1 sighs at the trolls
<Hobbsee> jussio1: would be nice if freenode did something.  gotta love it
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: About who?
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: any of the trolls would be nice.
<jussio1> Hobbsee: dont you dare mention that name...
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: what are piero's alternate nicks, for eg.
<Hobbsee> and is one of them fujisan, or is it another known troll?
<PriceChild> I don't think you've asked freenode to do that..? And I don't think they would unless it was a network problem, in which case they'd deal with it themselves?
<PriceChild> ("think" "think")
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: so, i'm asking now, and fujisan has trolled in multiple channels, not all in the ubuntu namespace, so it should class as a network problem by now.
<Hobbsee> at least, for the old meanings of network problem.
<PriceChild> multiple channels?
<PriceChild> which ones?
 * Hobbsee thought the list got mentioend days ago
<PriceChild> I haven't seen one.
<jussio1> I could name 2 off the top of my head... #u, and #u-ot
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: some of them were private, and now hidden.  I can't give the names of them out.
<Hobbsee> (and are not to do with ubuntu)
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: didn't he stop that though?
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: he did to me.  he hasn't to elkbuntu, Myrtti, and making generally sexist comments in channel.
<PriceChild> I don't think what he did in -offtopic is a freenode problem? :/ I can pass it on though if you still want me to?
<Hobbsee> no, freenode wans't hte main one
<Hobbsee> er, -offtopic wasn't hte main one
<PriceChild> ..
<PriceChild> since i had a natter with him a day or so ago, where?
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: ^
<ubotu> Nafallo called the ops in #ubuntu-irc ()
<Amaranth> open week is starting
<Amaranth> I won't be able to help run it all day
<stdin> well, not 15 mins in to open week and already +m :p
<Amaranth> Can someone put ubotu in -chat?
<Mez> @capabilites admin
<Mez> @capabilities admin
<ubotu> (capabilities [<name>]) -- Returns the capabilities of the user specified by <name>; if <name> isn't specified, returns the hostmasks of the user calling the command.
<Mez> @capability list admin
<ubotu> (capability list [<channel>]) -- Returns the capabilities present on the <channel>. <channel> is only necessary if the message isn't sent in the channel itself.
<Mez> @capability admin
<Mez> @capability
<PriceChild> does it need to be +m? :/
<stdin> there were a lot of /ignore messages flooding at the time
<PriceChild> funky
<ubotu> bazhang called the ops in #ubuntu (Ward1983)
<Amaranth_> Can someone take over in classroom?
<Amaranth_> My connection is super flaky
<ubotu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu (CARLSBUTTCAVERNS offensive nick)
<Amaranth_> Someone please take over in classroom
<ompaul> what needs to be done?
<ompaul> Amaranth_, I got it unless someone else wants it
<ompaul> please watch for the -classroom people
<ompaul> I have to be afk for 10
<gnomefreak> its that time again for dev week?
<ompaul> ack
<ompaul> back
<ompaul> Brunellus, how can we help you?
<r1ddl3r> hello people
<r1ddl3r> can i ask a bit of help??
<Jack_Sparrow> What is the issue
<r1ddl3r> i need to tell me if there is some1/somechan/or some site that can shed some light on ubuntu serial communication
<r1ddl3r> i'm developing a tool for Embedded programming
<Jack_Sparrow> no in here..   please see the main channel #Ubuntu
<r1ddl3r> :S
<r1ddl3r> it's a havoc there :(
<Jack_Sparrow> There are other channels for dev etc...
<r1ddl3r> so #ubuntu-dev would have some1 knowleadgable?
<r1ddl3r> knowlegeable**
<gnomefreak> r1might try #ubuntu-motu rather than #ubuntu-dev
<gnomefreak> hes gone ;)
<ompaul> Amaranth, are you back to mind -classroom?
<Amaranth> I suppose I can
<Amaranth> next session
<Amaranth> Just got my cable switched over to the new apartment
<ompaul> Amaranth, yeah I need to do some shopping shops may be 24 hours but I only do 16 ;-) 
<Amaranth> I need 30 minutes to go through this backlog of email :/
<Amaranth> Damn I checked it 6 hours ago
<highvoltage> ompaul: how did your display issues work out with hardy?
<ompaul> highvoltage, I working monitors
<ompaul> but the resolution is rubbish
<ompaul> however as it is a desktop server the clients are what matters now :)
<ompaul> highvoltage,  it is using an ATI EL1000
<ompaul> so I have just now been installing stuff like slapd on it - it works so I am not too worried
<ikonia> ompaul: that must be frustrating with an ati 
<ikonia> ompaul: I'm still waiting to see this "open leap forward" from ati/amd
<ompaul> ikonia, I don't care the X served by the local boxen that run it
<ikonia> pardon ?
<ompaul> so - the session server does not have to be clever
<ikonia> that went totally above my head
<ompaul> ikonia, I live in the world of xdmcp
<ikonia> is the ati card the local xserver or remote ?
<ikonia> xdmcp is fine, that bit is easy
<ompaul> ati is the desktop server
<ikonia> I miss-understood your setup
<ikonia> ompaul: ahh so the ati is your "local" x server
<ompaul> the local desktops are all fine
<ikonia> ooh
<ikonia> the remote server is ati then
<ompaul> ikonia, well it will be remote
<ompaul> yes
<ikonia> so surly the actual display on that server doesn't matter
<ompaul> btw LFS worked on it for X but gutsy did not :)
<ikonia> LFS ?
<highvoltage> ompaul: ah
<ikonia> as in from scratch
<ompaul> the display on the server does not matter to me
<ikonia> ompaul: but exporting the server to your local X server is borking ?
<ompaul> ikonia, well I would hardly mention anything else to you 
<highvoltage> ompaul: you still use xdmcp? why?
<ompaul> ikonia, the box that is in question is an IBM x3590 or some such iirc
<ikonia> ompaul: I didn't know you used it, and well done you've just been promoted to a beta tester for a LFS 7 build
<ompaul> ikonia, I was like "will this boot" ?
<ikonia> thats always the magic
<highvoltage> ompaul: are you using the LTSP that ships with Ubuntu?
<ikonia> I must take that off topic from you to get feedback on the process
<ompaul> highvoltage, no I am not doing ltsp at all
<ompaul> xdmcp only 
<ompaul> ltsp is in use but its boxes are dying
<highvoltage> ah I see
<ompaul> I found it too much when 30 people walk into a building and turn on their little boxes at the same time
<ompaul> much easier to just import X from some remote box given that the start up time is a couple of seconds even over a congested interbuilding connection
<ompaul> highvoltage, but to be honest I am starting a new build out of a new office so who knows what I will end up with - this is going to be turned into a template for the rest of the business
<ompaul> i.e. the great retro fit :)
<highvoltage> cool.
<ompaul> highvoltage, I would love to say yes to ltsp but the load on the network on start up is cruel 
<ompaul> and then you want other apps not to be impacted
<ikonia> ompaul: I have much to ask in you in that case
<ikonia> you could provide valuable feedback
<ikonia> if you have a production implimentations
<Amaranth> So any of you know what swik is?
<Amaranth> They seem to be making money off of my blog posts
<ompaul> Amaranth, and the licence on your posts is?
<Amaranth> Copyright © 2007 Travis Watkins.
<Amaranth> that's it
<Amaranth> no sharing license
<ompaul> so they have no right
<ompaul> your first line is to request a take down
<ompaul> and a bill (not unreasonable)
<ompaul> then you go for the jugular (btw IANAL and TINLA ;-)) 
<ompaul> but it how I would go for them
<Amaranth> a bill?
<highvoltage> ompaul: you could have one small server for bootup, and one large one for the actual applications.
<highvoltage> ompaul: disable ssh compression on ltsp also greatly performs server performance
<ompaul> highvoltage, network traffic the box I have could do it all in its sleep
<fearl> Can you guys pay better attention to Vlet in #ubuntu ... some of his answers to users are astonishing...
<fearl> His answer to an issue with X? "reinstall"... as one example...
<Amaranth> pfft, nixternal can run his own session :P
<ompaul> fearl, thanks
<ompaul> noted
<fearl> ompaul: Appreciated  :)
<Seveas> W T F
<Seveas> <-- fearl (n=francis@unaffiliated/lunitik) has left #ubuntu-ops ("Leaving")
<Seveas> who the f unbanned that fucker?
<ompaul> which one
<Seveas> lunitik!
<ompaul> ohh fuck
<ompaul> kill -
<Seveas> I said that if he was unbanned I'd leave
<ompaul> kill -9
<Seveas> so goodbye
<ompaul> just kill -9
<ompaul> fuck
<ompaul> fuckidiy fuck fuck cuk
<ompaul> gaaaaaaa
<ompaul> back later
<ompaul> I am not going to sit at the keyboard while what is in my mind might get to keyboard
<fearl> Another recommendation... any way to get a #ubuntu-upgrades channel going officially to direct people having issues on the upgrade to hardy? Lots of people are having that issue...
<fearl> If the traffic is at least more focused in that area, even those of us that experienced no issues will learn and be able to help if no one having encountered the issue is around...
<Amaranth> No thank you
<fearl> About 1 out of every 10 questions relate to the update procedure... and none are being assisted currently... but ok
<Amaranth> So...where is Seveas?
<Seeker`> erm, has anyone seen the mail on the -irc list?
<Amaranth> Yeah, because that's really following the CoC's "Step down considerately" section
<Amaranth> If we had the ban tracker we could look at when/why/how fearl was banned, I certainly don't remember it
<Daviey> That is really quite awful.  Leaving is one thing, taking his toys with his pram is another :/
<Seeker`> I think lunatik was pre-bantracker or something
<Amaranth> Actually now that I think about it I do remember that
<Daviey> thankfully we have ubot3 etc
<Amaranth> How the heck did he get unbanned from #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic?
<Amaranth> I can see accidentally getting cleared from one
<nalioth> Daviey: ubot3 depends on ubotus db
<nalioth> Daviey: as do all the ubut*s
<Amaranth> But I remember Seveas readding it the couple times it got removed accidentally
<Daviey> nalioth: and we don't have that in bzr?
<Amaranth> I'm tempted to send a reply "Grow up."
<Seeker`> Mootbot has gone too :/
<mc44> Amaranth: I'm sure that will help.
<nalioth> Daviey: seveas never put it there
 * Daviey wrote a reply, and saved it to drafts rather than replying
<Daviey> nalioth: :(
<Amaranth> ok, anyone have comprehensive logs?
<Amaranth> i just have xchat-gnome save important things, i don't log everything
<Amaranth> Find out who cleared that ban
<Daviey> one mo
<Daviey> 13:31 -!- mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb lunitik!*@* %*!*@84.34.147.110 %*!*@bas1-toronto35-1279336535.dsl.bell.ca %labcom_!*@*] by Seveas
<Amaranth> uh
<fdoving> so, can we have a little less moody bot-host pelase? 
<Amaranth> That's...surprising
<Seeker`> I;m sorry, but I can't hlep but laugh at that
 * Amaranth sends that as a reply instead
<Daviey> Amaranth: i think it's old, just checking the date
<Myrtti> erh
<Daviey> Amaranth: WAIT
<Amaranth> ok
<Myrtti> ffs
<Seeker`> n=francis@unaffiliated/lunitik isn't covered by that bad
<Seeker`> s/bad/ban
<Daviey> wow, i need to rotate logs
<Myrtti> we - so - badly - need - mass - latency - on - the - logs
<mneptok> [mneptok@snowwhite] mneptok :: grep lunitik irclogs/2008/Freenode/\#ubuntu.*
<mneptok> irclogs/2008/Freenode/#ubuntu.01-16.log:08:27 -!- mode/#ubuntu [-bbb lunitik!*@* broken_ladder!*@* *!*dnchs@*] by Mez
<mneptok> irclogs/2008/Freenode/#ubuntu.01-24.log:07:19 -!- lunitik [n=fearl@ip68-230-79-95.ph.ph.cox.net] has joined #ubuntu
<mneptok> irclogs/2008/Freenode/#ubuntu.01-24.log:07:19 -!- mode/#ubuntu [+b lunitik!*@*] by ChanServ
<mneptok> irclogs/2008/Freenode/#ubuntu.01-24.log:07:19 -!- lunitik [n=fearl@ip68-230-79-95.ph.ph.cox.net] has left #ubuntu [requested by ChanServ]
<mneptok> irclogs/2008/Freenode/#ubuntu.03-08.log:07:08 -!- mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@CPE00012e15cab1-CM00194757ed42.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com *!*@adsl-234-94-165.lft.bellsouth.net lunitik!*@* *!*n=ubuntu@*.prvdri.east.verizon.net] by Seveas
<mneptok> irclogs/2008/Freenode/#ubuntu.04-19.log:06:10 -!- lunitik [n=fearl@unaffiliated/lunitik] has joined #ubuntu
<mneptok> irclogs/2008/Freenode/#ubuntu.04-19.log:06:10 -!- mode/#ubuntu [+b lunitik!*@*] by ChanServ
<mneptok> irclogs/2008/Freenode/#ubuntu.04-19.log:06:10 -!- lunitik [n=fearl@unaffiliated/lunitik] has left #ubuntu [requested by ChanServ]
<mneptok> irclogs/2008/Freenode/#ubuntu.04-19.log:06:11 -!- fearl [n=fearl@unaffiliated/lunitik] has joined #ubuntu
<mneptok> irclogs/2008/Freenode/#ubuntu.04-19.log:06:26 -!- fearl [n=fearl@unaffiliated/lunitik] has left #ubuntu ["Leaving"]
<mneptok> irclogs/2008/Freenode/#ubuntu.04-24.log:08:30 -!- mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb lunitik!*@* %*!*@84.34.147.110 %*!*@bas1-toronto35-1279336535.dsl.bell.ca %labcom_!*@*] by Seveas
<mneptok> irclogs/2008/Freenode/#ubuntu.04-28.log:11:51 -!- fearl [n=francis@unaffiliated/lunitik] has joined #ubuntu
<mneptok> irclogs/2008/Freenode/#ubuntu.04-28.log:15:21 -!- fearl [n=francis@unaffiliated/lunitik] has quit [Remote closed the connection]
<mneptok> irclogs/2008/Freenode/#ubuntu.04-28.log:15:23 -!- fearl [n=francis@unaffiliated/lunitik] has joined #ubuntu
<mneptok> AFAIC, there was never a ban against his cloak
<Daviey> http://pastebin.com/m549ea198
<mneptok> *AFAICT
<mneptok> at least not this year in #ubuntu.
<Amaranth> So it's an autoban in chanserv based on nick
<mneptok> seems to be
<Amaranth> afaik only seveas can set those up
<Amaranth> so this is his own fault
<Daviey> I don't have enough ram on the server it's on to open my #ubuntu log :(
<Pici> iirc, only the IRC council has access to autobans now
<mneptok> caveat: my logs are not 100% complete. i disconnect now and again.
<Seeker`> Daviey: scp to somewhere else?
<Daviey> yeah
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Amaranth> /cs autorem #ubuntu list
<Amaranth> someone with access to do
<Amaranth> err, someone with access do that
 * mneptok pats Myrtti 
<Pici> bleh
<Daviey> Seeker`: it's 241M :/
<Pici> That was not the email I wanted to be reading
<Myrtti> it's better that I just shut up
<Daviey> i'll tar
<Myrtti> I've got nothing positive to say
<jussio1> what the heck is going on????
 * Amaranth turns up RATM and pretends this never happened
<Amaranth> Have fun.
<Pici> :(
<mneptok> Myrtti: let's go outside an engage in mutual groin kicking. same result, less waiting.
<Myrtti> jussio1: the exact thing I was afraid was going to happen
<Seeker`> jussio1: At the moment it seems like there wasn't a comprehensive set of bans set of lunitik, which meant that he can can get into some #ubuntu channels. Seveas has stated before that if anyone ever lifts a ban on lunitik, he will leave
<nalioth> on the autorem:  *!*lunitik@*  lunitik!*@*  
<jussio1> ok. so he left? 
<Amaranth> Figures
<Seeker`> jussio1: Yes. Along with any bots on his connection.
<Amaranth> Well, he just got banned from #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic
<jussio1> Ok. do we need ubot5 then?
<Pici> nalioth: Do you happen to have anything in your logs about what was on the autorem? 
<Amaranth> He is still in #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<fearl> Why am I being banned from the Ubuntu channels?
<Amaranth> fearl: Ban evasion.
<fearl> I have been well behaved and helpful, and it's a 3 year old ban that wasn't justified then...
<Amaranth> fearl: You are lunitik, lunitik has a ban set
<fearl> I told Seveas he was wrong, so he banned me... that's it, no warning, no nothing.
<nalioth> Pici: i don't understand
<fearl> I wasn't rude, I did NOTHING wrong... 3 years later, I'm still banned.
<Amaranth> fearl: It is up to Seveas to decide when you get unbanned
<Amaranth> Or the IRC Council
<Amaranth> Evading a ban doesn't make it all better
<fearl> Seveas ignores every attempt to even discuss it with him.
<fearl> 3 years of the same ban because an op has an ego is better?
<Pici> nalioth: I mean, is there a chance that you listed the autorems in the past and have that logged? 
<Pici> I'm just wondering if either something was removed or this is legimate evasion
<Pici> 'legitimate'
<Amaranth> Pici: No, the autorem has always banned based on nick in mneptok's logs
<fearl> How do I discuss this with the IRC Council?
<fearl> I thought this was the IRC Council channel?
<Amaranth> I could tell you if we had our bot...
<mneptok> fearl: not all ops are council members. like me.
<Seeker`> This is the IRC operator channel, there is a difference
<nalioth> Pici: i don't do autorems, i'm afraid
<Pici> nalioth: okay
<fearl> Amaranth: care to give me an over view? 
<Amaranth> Actually I have no idea how to add something to the IRC Council agenda
<Daviey> email their ML would be a good start IMO
<tonyyarusso> The mailing list is the place to start.
<tonyyarusso> bah, I lose.
<Amaranth> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/IrcCouncil/MeetingAgenda is way out of date
<fearl> Can I stay here until Seveas comes back, I believe he saw me being helpful earlier, and polite... maybe he will be willing... just someone say my name when he comes?
<Daviey> irc-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<Amaranth> fearl: He isn't coming back
<Amaranth> fearl: And we have a real against idling in here
<fearl> Daviey: How would I join that list?
<Seeker`> fearl: I doubt he will come back if you are in any #*ubuntu* channel
<gnomefreak> rule
<Daviey> fearl: just email to it
<Amaranth> rule, yeah
<tonyyarusso> (does fearl go by another nick sometimes?)
<Amaranth> was starting to sing the song i'm listening to :P
<Amaranth> tonyyarusso: /whois
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: yes luniotic
<fearl> Seeker`: Currently I'm only in the classroom channels... surely that is not disallowed?
<Myrtti> I'm getting a headache
<tonyyarusso> ah, 'k.
<gnomefreak> or something of the sort
<fearl> tonyyarusso: One hostmask.
 * tonyyarusso is starting to get in the loop, kinda
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: me too
 * gnomefreak read email loked for ubotu looked in here got caught up
<Daviey> Chaps.. more pressing issue- factoid db
<Amaranth> There has to be a legitimate reason for this to be the only autorem we have set in the history of the channel.
<fearl> Am I allowed to stay in the classroom channels? Or is that still ban evasion?
<Amaranth> I don't think you were ever banned from those
<tonyyarusso> Daviey: True
<jussio1> Daviey: I have the latest one - the site with it is still up - grabbed it 2 mins ago
<Daviey> fearl: If you aren't evading a ban that was set there, you are fine
<Daviey> jussio1: you rock!
<jussio1> :)
<gnomefreak> jussio1: good job now we need host and bot
 * jussio1 also has those...
<mneptok> slow down.
<Amaranth> So our bot is read-only until we figure out what to do about this
<fearl> Daviey: I wasn't aware I was evading a ban currently, I have the same hostmask, and it let me join 3 years after the ban... I figured it was lifted  :/
 * gnomefreak failed out of boyscouts :(
<fearl> Anyway, I'll e-mail the list and see what happens I guess.
<mneptok> please don't run around trying to recreate functionality we're not certain is gone, and if it is, will need some discussion.
<tonyyarusso> I have some experience running supybots, but not with coding them, nor do I have hosting of my own.  So, if you can find hosting, I can help administer at least.
<Pici> mneptok: +1
<Amaranth> mneptok: This got dropped on us pretty quick
<Amaranth> Priority #1: Get a working bot running
<Daviey> mneptok: well at the very least. seveas needs to be kept away from the new one.
<gnomefreak> mneptok: i just got email maybe 3 -5 minutes ago
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: not certain?  It's not in #ubuntu - pretty certain.
<gnomefreak> he was already gone 
<jussio1> Im going to drop ubot5 into #ubuntu if no one has any issues? (temporary)
<Amaranth> I like the guy but I think this proves he should not be in charge of such things
<Amaranth> jussi01: Please do.
<gnomefreak> jussio1: does it do bugs?
<mneptok> Priority #1 = ensure Seveas is really gone, get consensus from IRC Council on next steps.
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: some bugs are better than zero features.
<jussio1> bug 1
<mneptok> (IMNSHO) :)
<Seeker`> mneptok: is "ensure" really the right word?
<Daviey> !ops
<Daviey> haha, fail
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: We don't have time.
<Amaranth> mneptok: We can put the bot away if Seveas comes back
<Amaranth> Although I'm not sure we should...
<gnomefreak> mozilla bug 304048
<Amaranth> This is really fucked up
<jussio1> Daviey: its silenced here i think
<Amaranth> If ubot5 muted?
<Amaranth> Can someone unmute it?
<Pici> Probably
<tonyyarusso> yes
<gnomefreak> mozilla bug 304048
<gnomefreak> bug 1
<Amaranth> !chat
<ubot5> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !kopete
<Amaranth> no bugs but we have factoids
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: snarfer is a different plugin, which jussio1 likely doesnt' have
<gnomefreak> its basic factoid
<Amaranth> !chat-#ubuntu-classroom
<ubot5> Amaranth: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: catching on to that :)
<Amaranth> Not a recent DB but oh well, at least it works
 * mneptok is getting jono's attention
<Daviey> Is it worth jussio1 checking his db into bzr?
<jussio1> arggh, forgot you cant update the db while its running
<Myrtti> jussio1: we love you
<nalioth> who does ubot5 belong to?
<jussio1> me
<nalioth> jussio1: can you see what is wrong with it?
<Amaranth> What's wrong with it?
<tonyyarusso> If we can cough up $19.95 we could get a Linode dedicated for ubotu.  I don't have one yet though.
<jussio1> nalioth: what do you mean?
<nalioth> it's not identified to services
<tonyyarusso> (/mo)
 * Daviey mirrors mootbot logs before they go
<nalioth> no PMs to unid/unregistered users
<Amaranth> What is mootbot?
<jussio1> yeah
<Daviey> Amaranth: the meeting bot
<Pici> Plus it spews errors in the channel, rather then sending them via pm
<jussio1> I havent registered it yet. 
<Amaranth> oh great
<Amaranth> wait, isn't seveas the CC Secretary?
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: yes
<tonyyarusso> was at least, not sure if that's still the case
<tonyyarusso> probably
<jussio1> well this is kinda sudden, havent fixed those bits yet. Has someone got something better?
<gnomefreak> mneptok: update jono on that too?
<Amaranth> *groan*
<gnomefreak> what happend to ljl or nalioth's bots?
<gnomefreak> or were they seveas?
<tonyyarusso> ubot3 is here still.
<ubot3> Factoid is here still. not found
<Amaranth> ubot3: chat
<ubot3> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<gnomefreak> we have the updated DB so all it has to be done is merge it with the db they have right?
<gnomefreak> wait a minute didnt seveas push ubotu code to LP?
<Pici> Yes.
<Daviey> yeah, but not the factoids
<gnomefreak> just basic code?
<jussio1> https://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/ is still up...
<Myrtti> I got connection failed
<Myrtti> no wait
<Myrtti> that's epiphany
<tonyyarusso> I downloaded the .db as well.
<gnomefreak> ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org:443 uses an invalid security certificate.
<gnomefreak> The certificate is not trusted because the issuer certificate is unknown.
<gnomefreak> (Error code: sec_error_unknown_issuer)
<gnomefreak> Myrtti: i doubt it is
<jdong> gnomefreak: probably a self-signed certificate 
<Pici> gnomefreak: add an exception
<Myrtti> yeah
<Myrtti> that's it
<gnomefreak> ah
<jussio1> just do: wget --no-check-certificate https://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu.db
<Myrtti> I've used epiphany only for one day so I'm not used to this yet :-P
<gnomefreak> ah thanks
<gnomefreak> everything is there including plugins
<gnomefreak> http://blackbird.kaarsemaker.net/code/ubotu is the plugins
<Pici> No, they're on LP
<mneptok> Myrtti: another 48 hours and you'll be in full-blown extensions withdrawal
<gnomefreak> ok the page is wrong than?
<mneptok> Myrtti: (like you were when Fx3 showed up) ;)
<nalioth> Myrtti: that's a strange coincidence.  i used to use epiphany daily, until i upgraded and both it and galeon are no longer available  :(
<Myrtti> mneptok: I've not touched fx3 at all
<Amaranth> I swear if I find out this code isn't working because konq is paranoid and doesn't send referrer headers I'm going to be pissed
<Pici> This is ridiculous 
<Myrtti> Pici: yes, we know
<ompaul> mneptok, chanserv banned him
<Amaranth> jcastro IM'ed me about it :/
<Amaranth> Anyone have a phone number for Seveas?
<Amaranth> nevermind
<Daviey> has someone got hold of jono?
<Amaranth> Yep
<Myrtti> unbelievable
<jcastro> ok ... anyone have a # for seveas?
<Pici> Myrtti: Whats up?
<Amaranth> err, you just told me you had it :P
<jdong> "Hey Dennis, is your refrigerator running?"
<jdong> lol
 * Pici doesnt think this is funny
<ompaul> jdong, no funny
<Amaranth> I laughed :/
<jdong> what happened?
<jdong> is this just getting the bot up?
<Myrtti> pardon my french
<jussio1> jcastro: his website: http://www.kaarsemaker.net/contact/
<Amaranth> jdong: Seveas quit and took the bots with him
<jdong> Amaranth: oh. quit quit?
<jcastro> jussio1: thanks
<Myrtti> quit quit
<Daviey> yus, see the list
<mc44> er, do you really want to go calling him before you're clear on what happened?
<jdong> yikes
<Amaranth> mc44: We're clear on what happened...
<ompaul> I am clear on what happened
<Amaranth> jcastro has the details
<mc44> ok good :)
<Myrtti> /me feels like saying things like "I knew this" zested with plenty of cursing
<ompaul> mneptok, he was banned by chanserv for showing up
<tonyyarusso> Meanwhile, I just had a think about how to make better redudancies with multiple supybots, but I'll need to look into whether it would work without some kind of infinite loop.  Will send a note if it sounds plausible.
<mneptok> ompaul: i know. the key point is "who unbanned him?" and that seems to be, "nobody, as his current mask was never banned."
<ompaul> there should have been two versions of chanserv locking him out
<ompaul> someone removed one of them
<ompaul> as in 
<Seeker`> someones ban-fu wasn't good enough to keep him out 100%
<ompaul> Seeker`, no ]
<ompaul> Seeker`, there ____WERE_____ two chanserv bans on him 
<ompaul> there is only one
<ompaul> atm
<Pici> ompaul: There are two maks on the autorem: *!*lunitik@*  lunitik!*@*
<Seeker`> but I thought that neither of them would have caught his current mask
<ompaul> dam
<Pici> Seeker`: correct
<ompaul> n
 * ompaul is so put out by this that ompaul can't read right this evening
<Amaranth> Meanwhile #ubuntu-classroom is dead....
<Seeker`> ompaul is so put out by this ompaul is talking about ompaul in the third person
<jdong> Seeker`: I think that's the 9th person.
 * ompaul wraps up Seeker` in a tcp wrapper and sends him to the 31st hop
<ompaul> what a cruel way to do someone in
<ompaul> ttl is enough and then there is the even horizon
<ompaul> wheee I got ttl ttl ttl x lots and suddenly there is no more
<ompaul> the source gets quenched
<ompaul> mneptok, now tell me that is not perverse
<Amaranth> Wow I thought mneptok took over your computer
<jussi01> Im going to replace the db. bot will be back in a moment.
<ompaul> Amaranth, how?
<ompaul> Amaranth, more so "why" did you think that? /me can't see the link
<ompaul> Amaranth, maybe I am blind
<Amaranth> ompaul: that looks like something mneptok would say
<Daviey> The fact that the ban was been removed is irrelevant.. Seveas has really let the side down here.
<ompaul> Daviey, I don't concur, and nor will I discuss it.
<Amaranth> I guess I'll just send my email
<Myrtti> Please, remember, this channel is publicly logged. It's both good and bad.
<ompaul> Myrtti, well I can say I did let the the side down eariler
<ompaul> Moniker42, and how can you be helped this evening?
<Moniker42> hello ompaul, i'm here for the firework show
<ompaul> there is none have a nice day 
<Moniker42> thanks, you too :)
<Amaranth> Moniker42: Bye now.
<ompaul> !idle 
<ubot5> Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<PriceChild> Moniker42: where did you come from?
<nalioth> jussi01: identify your bot, please
<Amaranth> Moniker42: Thanks for stopping by, come again.
<Amaranth> Probably that ponies channel. :P
<Moniker42> hmm, k >.>
<PriceChild> Amaranth: calm down
<ompaul> PriceChild, he was right
<PriceChild> have you been dealing with him elsewhere?
<ompaul> na I just whoised
<Amaranth> I was wondering when those guys would find out
<ompaul> Amaranth, I guess they did when they saw the mailing list
<PriceChild> I think if you haven't been dealing with him earlier, and he has just come randomly, that you should be a tad more polite.
<PriceChild> especially when you've just done exactly the same in their channel.
 * mneptok waves the "it's just IRC" banner
<mneptok> breathe, folks.
<Amaranth> You're not even in their channel. :P
<PriceChild> Amaranth: aren't I?
 * ompaul waves the mneptok banner
<Amaranth> Unless staff can hide themselves...
 * ompaul retracts the mneptok banner 
<mneptok> ompaul: i thought we agreed we'd only use that when the syrup of ipecac ran out.
<ompaul> hehehe
<PriceChild> lol no I'm not in there, and if staff could... you really think I'd have that already ?! :)
<Myrtti> /me goes to get some lemon soda produced with wind power, pours mneptok, ompaul and jussi01 a glass
<jdong> PriceChild: yes?
<jdong> is that the right answer?
<Myrtti> 42?
 * mneptok sips a long, cool Myrtti 
 * jussi01 huggles Myrtti 
 * ompaul makes mint tea for those who don't/can't do soda
<ompaul> its all about the chill factor
<ompaul> wind chill factor minus zero wind chill factor minus ten below
 * PriceChild wonders what seveas' mail to the list is about and decides to catch up on today's scrollback
<jdong> aww I want mint tea...
<jdong> PriceChild: tell me if you locate said message.
<Myrtti> its in the logs
<Myrtti> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/04/28/%23ubuntu-ops.html
<LjL> it seems i really shouldn't connect to this place
<Myrtti> 2058
<LjL> either i always come at the wrong moment
<LjL> or there isn't a right moment
<jussi01> LjL: the latter :/
<Myrtti> there isn't a right moment
<Myrtti> there never is a right moment for irc
<Pici> I dont know what the heck is going on lately, but it has to stop.
<jdong> LjL: (1) that's what she said
<jdong> LjL: (2) there's never a right moment in this part of the multiverse.
<LjL> jdong: multiverse always breaks dependencies anyway
<ompaul> multiverse is where jdong lives in his none free world :P
<jdong> ompaul: HEY!
<jdong> ;-)
<jdong> ompaul: I've got SOME rights as long as I don't watch Sony BMG DVDs!
<nixternal> can we get a bot in #kubuntu-devel that does bugs and is fully loaded?
<ompaul> jdong, na - EMI got your rights 
<Amaranth> probably not
<elkbuntu> nixternal, we're still trying to figure stuff out
 * nixternal was wondering when this day would come
<Myrtti> I wasn't
<nixternal> I have expected it for 2 years
 * Amaranth smokes a pack of cigarettes
<Amaranth> I'm calm :P
<nixternal> hahahaha
<Daviey> Chaps, can we keep this off the planet and following up on the mailing list, at least at the moment .. no point making the drama bigger :/
<Pici> I'm going to have to agree on that
<nixternal> I am smokin' a nice Romeo y Julietta, with a 52 ring gauge....mmm mmm good, only thing I am missing is a Cognac
 * Seeker` wonders why the girls are allowed to blog about it :(
<Myrtti> Amaranth: sitting in the bed, staring at the wall and smoking, wondering what happened and where are your clothes?
<Amaranth> hahaha
<Amaranth> I had a morning like that once...
<Daviey> Seeker`: Chaps as in mankind, i think you knew that.
<Myrtti> "damn it was disappointing"
<ompaul> ONCE?
<jussio1> argh, Ineed to run. see you all later. :/
 * Seeker` patches Daviey so that he can detect jokes
<ompaul> jussi01, don't trip, or if you do send a postcard ;-)
<Amaranth> ompaul: You've seen me, it takes a lot of alcohol to do that to me. :P
<Amaranth> a _lot_ :D
<ompaul> Amaranth, no that is called
<ompaul> an awful lot
<LjL> [23:32:04] <FloodBot1> WARNING: PM from tonyyarusso - VERSION
<LjL> they won't reply
<tonyyarusso> Are the Floodbots Supybot or something else?
<ompaul> something else
<Pici> something else
<tonyyarusso> 'k
<LjL> jussio1: on the other hand, *your* quassel replies to my *privmsg*
<LjL> tonyyarusso: what do you need to know?
<Myrtti> LjL: he's gone
<tonyyarusso> LjL: thinking bot thoughts and wondering whether they shared any commonality with ubotu.
<LjL> tonyyarusso: not a bit
<tonyyarusso> LjL: what language are they in?
<LjL> PHP
<Myrtti> really?
<tonyyarusso> ah
<Myrtti> :-o
<Myrtti> I didn't know php could do *that*
<Pici> Powered by voodoo
<mneptok> all you need is register_globals and telnet ...
<tonyyarusso> Uh, guys - was the ban this is all revolving around a cloak, username, or an IP?
<Amaranth> tonyyarusso: a nick and a username
<mneptok> nick/ident, IIRC
<LjL> nickname
<tonyyarusso> whew
<LjL> someone else say PHP isn't a language for writing stuff, i kick them in an infinite loop
<tonyyarusso> (means it's not one of the ones I removed last month)
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, na the ban was not wide enough
<mneptok> LjL: working for Apple is, indeed, a stern measure.
<ompaul> mneptok, the jordon hubbard option 
<nixternal> I know you guys are falling for Seveas totally leaving with the bots right?
<nixternal> s/are/aren't?
<ompaul> are
<LjL> i think merely he needs to be hit with a hammer
<nixternal> you realize he is more than likely upgrading his servers to Hardy and when they are complete the bots will be back
<LjL> couple of times
<LjL> he's upgraded time ago
<LjL> (and it failed, too)
<nixternal> lol
<Daviey> nixternal: no, he's emailed the ubuntu-irc list with his current intentions.. which don't look so good.
<ompaul> richie he be gone I guess 99.999% accurate on my part
<nixternal> Daviey: I have seen that before from Dennis
<nixternal> he doesn't scare me anymore, he will be back
<Myrtti> *shrug*
<ompaul> nixternal, bet you 1 euro cent
<LjL> right now there is no need to worry excessively
<LjL> we have bots
<LjL> the channel has its 1600 people
<LjL> who need ops, incidentally
<nixternal> ya
<ompaul> there are lot of things to be gotten on with 
<nixternal> anything I can do, just hollah
<LjL> i've been away for a few days
<LjL> the #ubuntu topic is still like i left it on release day
<ompaul> nixternal, where would you have gotten to if we hadn't called you back
<nixternal> I am always around, just idle as to not get involved with the politics and remain community focused
<LjL> i think you all are too concentrated on unpleasant business that have really not much to do with actually opping #ubuntu
<nixternal> ompaul: I never left :)
<ompaul> nixternal, point
<ompaul> nixternal, retract that last point
<ompaul> nixternal, game set and match to you
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> if I only understood tennis now :p
<ompaul> nixternal, will understanding in the future do?
<nixternal> possibly
 * ompaul hands nixternal a url for wikipedia
<Jucato> deuce....
<ompaul> Jucato, what the deuce as some would say
<Jucato> hehe :)
<Amaranth> arg i hate deuce
<Amaranth> that crap can go on forever
<Amaranth> advantage left team! deuce! advantage right team! deuce! etc
<Amaranth> We are talking about Wii Tennis, right?
 * PriceChild whispers it happens in real tennis too
<PriceChild> :P
<ompaul> Amaranth, no we are talking an abstract game of comedy and puns
<Amaranth> I find it amusing that Wii Sports is still the game that makes best use of the wiimote
<Amaranth> And it was meant to be a little demo to help you get used to using the wiimote
<PriceChild> I still haven't played on a wii, or a ps3
<unic0rn> is ubuntu irc council responsible in any way for #ubuntu-pl, and if not, would you mind to consider cleaning up that mess?
<PriceChild> gah, what's going on now unic0rn?
<unic0rn> PriceChild: i guess nothing in particular currently, but one of chanops is being well... pretty much troll-alike.
<PriceChild> pablo?
<unic0rn> czester
<unic0rn> jokes like 'why women do have period? because they deserve it' and such crap
<jdong> O_o
<unic0rn> i can translate some logs, but tomorrow, i'm going to bed soon
<LjL> jdong, i think you'd be better off silent :)
<unic0rn> but it's another complaint about him i've got from my friend, and logs are only confirming that.
<unic0rn> overall, that place is often heavily offtopic, and while that can be ok sometimes, it's also often rude. the bad thing is, chanops are causing it, not preventing it.
<PriceChild> hmm 5 weeks sylwester is gone :/
<unic0rn> indeed.
<PriceChild> pressenter has been fine afaik? Remember talking with him a little ago.
<unic0rn> lemme check logs
<unic0rn> hmm
<unic0rn> from what i know, he's silent since month
<unic0rn> more or less
<PriceChild> hey Steck, how can I help?
<PriceChild> Neither of hte leaders on the LoCo list are users of irc it appears.
<Steck> I'm sorry, not looking for any help at the moment. Had this channel on auto-join.
<PriceChild> though they appear active
<unic0rn> yeah
<mneptok> Steck: this channel discourages idling. please remove it from auto-join.
<Steck> Can do.
<mneptok> thankee sah.
 * Steck nods
#ubuntu-ops 2008-04-29
 * PriceChild wonders why the -tr's keep hilighting him.
<elky_work> -tr is turkey?
<PriceChild> mmhm
<elky_work> you've been in their channel long?
<PriceChild> some time
<LjL> *which* of their channels?
<elky_work> and spoken recently in something other than their language?
<PriceChild> LjL: i wasn't aware there were more than #ubuntu-tr
<elky_work> PriceChild, s/-/./
<LjL> PriceChild: you should check the -irc logs then
<PriceChild> that forwards?
<elky_work> does it now?
 * robotgeek goes back to #kubuntu to help
<ubot5> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu
<nalioth> jussio1: please make your bot identify
<gnomefreak> Jucato: can i get bot in #ubuntu-mozillateam please
<Jucato> ubot5: join #ubuntu-mozillateam
<ubot5> Jucato: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jucato> the funny thing is, he joined :)
<Jucato> s/he/it/
<gnomefreak> wrong person
<gnomefreak> did he?
<gnomefreak> no not ther ehe didnt
<Jucato> [Whois] ubot5 is a user on channels: #kubuntu #ubuntu #ubuntu-bleedingedge #ubuntu-mozillateam #ubuntu-ops
<elky_work> which bot gets #ubuntu-au :)
<Jucato> elky_work: is it there now?
<elky_work> according to whois it is
<elky_work> im not in that channel from work, or i'd not get work done
<Jucato> heh ok :)
<gnomefreak> Jucato: hes not there afaik
<gnomefreak> he is
<gnomefreak> hmmm
<Jucato> gnomefreak: so which is which? :)
<gnomefreak> hes there :(
<gnomefreak> sorry been working my ass off all day
<gnomefreak> now its bed time :)
<Jucato> sweet dreams! :)
<gnomefreak> night 
<mneptok> gnomefreak: please retrieve your ass before leaving.
<gnomefreak> :)
<mneptok> it's tough keeping the coyotes away all night.
<mneptok> callin' out, in transit ...
<tritium> my gosh
<jrib> !dialup > jrib
<jrib> lies...
<jrib> oh, not lies
<jrib> jussio1: you own ubot5 right?
<jrib> ubot5 is not identified so he won't be able to send private messages afaict
<ubot5> jrib: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> I noticed.
<nalioth> jrib: yes, i've been telling jussio1 this
<Hobbsee> good morning
<Hobbsee> seems things blew up over night.
<elky_work> not unexpected
<elky_work> considering the current state of things
<Hobbsee> indeed.  nor hte first, i suspect.
<Hobbsee> at least it's post-release
<elky_work> indeed
<Hobbsee> i can't really blame people for not running infrastructure either, after they've quit the team.  i'ts presumably a massive lot of bandwidth.
<Hobbsee> and there are backup bots, and this has been coming for a long time.
 * Hobbsee would also remind anyone reading, now or in future, that this was not an isolated incident, and freenode has become very lax about trolls.
 * gnomefreak not even sure if my script still works or what the new rules are about bans ect...
<gnomefreak> is there anyone that can look up when i need to apply for membership renewal?
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: you can.
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: look it up on launcphad.net/~teamname/+members
<Hobbsee> it has an expiry date
<gnomefreak> ah and i have to add self to agenda?
<Hobbsee> i thought you could auto-renew it
<gnomefreak> oh sweet
<gnomefreak> maybe i still have email will look before freaking
<gnomefreak> thanks
<Hobbsee> they email you a week in advance.
<gnomefreak> i hope it was longer than that :(
<gnomefreak> i got it 3 weeks ago if its the one im thinking of
<Hobbsee> well, so did i, since it would have expired the day after i got back from my holiday.
<gnomefreak> well i dont see it so ill check memeber page
<gnomefreak> thursday :(
<gnomefreak> i dont see anything about renewing other than if it laspse you have have it reactivated
<elky_work> gnomefreak, im sure 'emergency life saving surgery' counts as a valid excuse for not catching it on time
<gnomefreak> im sure but im home and fairly ok now and im not big on excuses true or not
<elky_work> s/excuse/reason/
<gnomefreak> now if i cant get intouch with one of the CC board members than i would say its a good idea
<gnomefreak> fine line like love and hate good and evil 
<gnomefreak> :)
<elky_work> well, since the CC no longer deal with memberships, more likely poke one of the membership board for the americas
<elky_work> dont ask me who that is though
<gnomefreak> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StreamlineMembershipApproval doesnt tell me yet
<nickrud> gnomefreak the last cc has a link to a pastebin with membership board members
<gnomefreak> i guess ill ping jono or mako abou tit
<nickrud> *meeting
<gnomefreak> nickrud: where?
<gnomefreak> oh metting
<gnomefreak> looks like logs are broken
<gnomefreak> oops thats tomorrow
<gnomefreak> when was last meeting?
<elky_work> last week iirc
<gnomefreak> on the 15th
<gnomefreak> i found it i think
<gnomefreak> omg i know most of them :)
<gnomefreak> nixternal: you happen to be awake?
<gnomefreak> oh crap
 * gnomefreak smacks self hard
<gnomefreak> elky_work: your one as well
<elky_work> gnomefreak, apparantly yeah
<gnomefreak> lol
<elky_work> i still not had time or brainspace to get back to dholback to say either way
 * gnomefreak dissagrees with one person on this list but im not getting to start on that
<elky_work> s/holback/holbach/
<gnomefreak> ah
<elky_work> gnomefreak, i dare say the one i disagree with also
<elky_work> and likely for the same reasons
<Hobbsee> i'm surprised the list has gone silent, now
<elky_work> why, how much do i have to wade through when i get home?
<gnomefreak> eki only saw 2 but had another one from someone i didnt read yet
<gnomefreak> seveas someguyidontknow and Amarant'h
<Hobbsee> elky_work: only 5 mails total
<gnomefreak> good idea smoke and read emails 
<gnomefreak> now that tb3 works finally :)
<gnomefreak> found the email
<gnomefreak> i renewed it alread just on the membership page i thought it was it still expires on thursday
<gnomefreak> thats odd on renewal you only get 1 year
<nixternal> gnomefreak: what's up?
<Hobbsee> guys, can we make sure whichever ubotu is in action now also lands in the development channels?
<Hobbsee> who owns ubot5
<jdong> jussio1: 
<Hobbsee> jussi01: can you stick it in devland please?
<gnomefreak> and has bug tracker plugin
<gnomefreak> you wouldnt believe how much i need that
<mneptok> gnomefreak: i have a bot that i think still has a functional bugtracker plugin. but that thing is completely flarked. i asked Seveas for help with it a while ago, and after a while he threw up his hands. if it's working, i dunno how.
 * gnomefreak never got my bot running so your better than i
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: got the bot running on my server.
<nalioth> jussio1: needs to fix ubot5 first
<elky_work> nalioth, if ubot5 is not working, it's not worth keeping
<nalioth> elky_work: it's working, just not identifying
<elky_work> then it's not really working
<Jucato> Hobbsee: what channels do you need ubot5 to be in?
<stdin> Jucato: the -dev/-motu chans
<Jucato> hm ok.. but should I wait until nalioth finds ubot5 acceptable? (like having it identify first)
<stdin> it's already in #ubuntu, so why not in -dev
<Jucato> ubuntu-devel, kubuntu-devel, ubuntu-motu.. where else (/me is not familiar with all of 'em)
<stdin> that should do I think, can always add to more later
<Jucato> jussio1/jussi01: you will have to ping me later.. I have a big grin on my face right now :)
<wgrant> #launchpad also usually has it.
<stdin> yeah, but it won't report bugs though
<stdin> it will when you give a bug number (I think), but not as they are reported
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> Damn.
<Jucato> yeah
<mneptok> munh
<mneptok> i need to get Beige to install PySQLite
<elky_work> sqlite sucks :P
<mneptok> yes it does
<tonyyarusso> who the heck is Jo-Erlend?
<stdin> tonyyarusso: https://edge.launchpad.net/~joerlend.schinstad
<tonyyarusso> I've never even heard of that nick...
<stdin> me either
<tonyyarusso> seems he's said half a dozen lines now and then, but not much
<tonyyarusso> certainly doesn't know what's going on
<tonyyarusso> heya Madpilot 
<Madpilot> hi tonyyarusso 
<Madpilot> I appear to be missing a lot of soap opera goings-on...
<tonyyarusso> btw, we've had an offer for another option for ubuntu-ca web hosting if you've given up on Canonical yet.
<Madpilot> haven't thought about that particular mess in months, actually
<Madpilot> except to note in passing that the 'does rt@ work' thread is still in my inbox...
<tonyyarusso> It idles in the back of my brain, kind of like places like #bash and ##php do in irssi.
<Madpilot> heh
<Madpilot> likewise. at random intervals, "I should do something about ubuntu.ca" surfaces. Real life usually depth-charges it back into hiding, though.
<tonyyarusso> Anyway, I figured that would be your decision to make, so just be aware that a certain Ubuntu member is offering an Ubuntu-running VPS setup that already has Drupal installed, and could get us ssh access (no passwords - SSH keyed) plus speedy responses to any issues we did have.
<Madpilot> nice
<Madpilot> something to keep in mind. one of these days I'm going to revive the "does rt@ work" thread on -loco and stir more stuff up
 * tonyyarusso might be interviewed on NPR about Ubuntu one of these days
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: e-mail Mark directly.  I've had about 75% success getting a personal reply reasonably promptly when I've done that, compared to RT's zero.  ;)
<Madpilot> it might come to that, but as a larger issue, I'd like to prod rt@ into actually being functional
<Madpilot> or move it back to Launchpad where it belongs
<Madpilot> I'm still half-convinced that rt@ was set up to hide the fact that Canonical's tech support for loco teams sucks dog bollocks... </cynic>
<tonyyarusso> agreed, sadly.
<Daviey> Madpilot: I spoke to elmo last week, they are well aware of the issues - just overworked.  I've been waiting for nearly 3 months for a hole to be punched in the firewall on a canonical server.  An issue with the ubuntu-website, on launchpad is probably near 6 months old... So i don't think LP helps make it more efficient :(
<Madpilot> Daviey, Ubuntu Canada's been waiting about 16 months now.
<Daviey> !
<Madpilot> yes
<Madpilot> original hosting request made sometime at the end of 2006.
<Daviey> Madpilot: i'd give jono a chase on that, personally 
<Madpilot> Daviey, we have - tonyyarusso has, anyway
<Daviey> sad.
<tonyyarusso> yeah, I believe I talked to him in October and November.
<Madpilot> which year?
<tonyyarusso> 2007
<ikonia> can someone mute/kick aq - just being a pest, basiclly keeping the channel off topic
<ikonia> "hi can I join with you"
<ikonia> every few lines in #ubuntu
<ikonia> he's been asked multiple times
<ikonia> Madpilot: thank you 
<tonyyarusso> Someone help me remember that I'm supposed to accept an award at a luncheon tomorrow...
 * tonyyarusso totally expects to forget and be mortified
<Madpilot> is money and/or free booze involved?
<ikonia> tonyyarusso: at what point would you like prodding
<tonyyarusso> No.
<tonyyarusso> ikonia: Approximately 8.5 hours from now.
<tonyyarusso> gah, I should sleep
<ikonia> tonyyarusso: you've just been cronned
<tonyyarusso> ikonia: thanks :)
<emorris> hi, is ubotu not always logged in?
<tonyyarusso> emorris: currently, that is correct, but hopefully will be remedied soonish.
<stdin> ubotu is offline
<emorris> thanks
<Myrtti> so, where are we now?
<Myrtti> or do I need to check backlog?
<Madpilot> apparently the soap opera continues
<ikonia> which one ?
<ikonia> there are many
<wgrant> It has been a rather unpleasantly exciting past few days.
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: say, did your brother end up doing another edition of the Ubuntu Book for Hardy or not?
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso, yes, 3rd ed is coming out sometime
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: summerish?
<Madpilot> not sure. let me ask
<tonyyarusso> 'k
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso, the illustrious co-author says, "I have no idea, but in the next month or so, I expect"
<Madpilot> there you have it
<tonyyarusso> ah, okay
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: you may want to take note of the YVONNE?? quits in #ubuntu just a moment ago - four at a time.
<tonyyarusso> sorry, five
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: might have been having problems
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, there were more that quit before that
<elkbuntu> nalioth, no, they come from multiple hostmasks
<elkbuntu> nalioth, with nicks of YVONNE with two random letters attached to the end of that
<nalioth> elkbuntu: they are slowly but surely being removed
<nalioth> so i'm seeing
<elkbuntu> yes. we both know they wont be gone forever
<nalioth> somebody likes Yvonne
<elkbuntu> hmm? k-line already lifted?
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: this is not freenode's problem. Afaik their policy hasn't changed recently. Lets please stop blaming them.
<nalioth> elkbuntu: Yvonne is a cloaked contributor here on freenode
<elkbuntu> ah
<nalioth> bots were a smear
<Madpilot> lovely]
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, freenode's inability to deal with cross-namespace trolls, spammers and stalkers is freenode's problem and is wearing really really really really really thin. it is taking an unhealthy toll on all of us. seveas reached his last straw. i advise you to prepare for more people to reach theirs in the near future.
<Amaranth> who is Jo-Erlend Schinstad?
<nalioth> Amaranth: /lastlog
<Amaranth> and I get my own question, what about it?
<nalioth> Amaranth: you can scroll back up and see where this was answered before
<nalioth> or not
<nalioth> or use /lastlog
<nalioth> or w/e
<Amaranth> Or you could just say the answer?
<nalioth> i don't remember the answer, but i know it was answered
<Amaranth> Because "/lastlog Jo-Erlend Schinstad" gives me nothing
<wgrant> Amaranth: Drop the Schinstad.
<popey> https://edge.launchpad.net/~joerlend.schinstad
<Amaranth> wgrant: that didn't work either :P
<wgrant> Worked for me :(
<Amaranth> Never heard of this guy's IRC nick either
<Amaranth> So I don't see why he thinks he is capable of being in this discussion
<nalioth> mailing lists are for discussion
<nalioth> he is discussing what has been put there
<nalioth> if you want to discuss on irc, keep it on irc
<Myrtti> in general view I think this whole thing just sucks big time, and I also think pointing fingers in the current situation doesn't help
<Myrtti> yes, we need to know who we need to address with the problems, but pointing fingers (almost blindly) isn't the way of doing things.
<Myrtti> and I agree with the wish of getting the irc council meetings back on the track soon.
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, we need to find a fifth councillor before that happens, but if this situation continues much longer, you'll be looking for the fourth and third too
<Myrtti> I do realize that
<Myrtti> I just hope the fourth and third don't rush into action like the fifth did
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, depends. my health is priority over everything else, and i've been sick thrice in the past three weeks after not being sick for over a year... so go figure
<Myrtti> elkbuntu: I've got trust in you not to act as rash and un-CoCish
<Myrtti> note: -ish
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, i have no infrastructure to take with me
<Myrtti> and I'm not sure is that a blessing or a curse :-)
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, i dont think any fewer ops is really seeable as a blessing
<Myrtti> I ment your lack of infrastructure to take with you
<elkbuntu> depends if you consider infrastructure the only thing of value
<Myrtti> no, just a means of making sure we don't stand on one peg leg
<elkbuntu> indeed... and that's about the only thing holding me here
<elkbuntu> the extra strain on everyoen else
<Myrtti> /me hugs everyone in the IRC council
<Myrtti> we luvz you
<Myrtti> not everyone is capable of saying it aloud, so I'm saying it for them
<Myrtti> if my meager powers can be leashed to help you, just poke me
<stdin> do we still need +r in #u ?
<ikonia> nalioth: have you got 30 seconds for a quick question ?
 * Tm_T hugs everyone in IRC
<Tm_T> just to make sure noone feels left out
<elkbuntu> Tm_T, some people are worth leaving out.
<stdin> damn floodbots, they aren't sending the "Please register..." messages in -unregged any more
<elkbuntu> LjL, ping^^
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: true, but, I don't know if I have right to say who ;)
<elkbuntu> Tm_T, i believe that's unspoken but known
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: but indeed, some are worth leaving out, me for sure ;(
<elkbuntu> noooo
 * elkbuntu hugs Tm_T
<Tm_T> hu-man flesh, mmmmmmm ;)
<Tm_T> if you still don't believe I'm evil, ask Myrtti, she knows ];=
<wgrant> Tm_T: He-Man flesh? We have a lot of that in #-motu.
<Tm_T> wgrant: no, hu-mans, they smell funny, though you'll have to get used to it if you stay on planet Earth
<wgrant> Tm_T: I see I have much to learn about this strange planet.
<Myrtti> yeah, awful person. Selling me laptop with ati, atheros and whatnot for ridiculous price, offering to package me a beta sylpheed...
 * Tm_T hides
<Myrtti> does anyone have a link to ubotu db?
<stdin> it was taken down along with the website
<Tm_T> stdin: anyone have copy of it then?
<Myrtti> yes, I know
<Myrtti> jussio1 does
<Tm_T> ;)
<Myrtti> but anyone else?
<Tm_T> yay
<Myrtti> jussi01: ping
<jpatrick> I think stdin did - at least he had a script for it
<jussi01> Myrtti: pong :D
<Myrtti> ^
<stdin> my last on is from 2008-03-15
<jussi01> hang on a sec
<Tm_T> anyway, I'm off for now, remember to behave kids ->
<Myrtti> we're planning to translate it to Finnish
<Myrtti> getting the db is the first step
<Myrtti> I'm also making a proposition for the Finnish community to mirror the future ubotu replacement
<Myrtti> I think it would be a nice gesture from the community of the country of native origin of Linus to officially mirror it
<Myrtti> not sure how it could be done, but that's something that will be figured out
<stdin> it's a good month out of date, but http://stdin.me.uk/tmp/ubuntu.db is what I have
<stdin> ~2MB
<ubot3> Factoid 2mb not found
<stdin> heh, shutup ubot3 
<Daviey> i wgetted one last night = 2.2M
<stdin> that one would be more up-to-date then
<Myrtti> synchronize, peeps :-)
<Myrtti> synchronize!
<jpatrick> if not, google cache should have one?
<Daviey> http://daviey.mooo.com/~dave/ubuntu.db
<stdin> I'm not sure google cache data files (except PDF)
<Myrtti> http://myrtti.fi/temp/ubuntu.db there
<jussio1> http://jussi.users.ubuntustudio.org/
<jussio1> there also
<Myrtti> there we go
<Myrtti> more copies we have, the better
<jussio1> I got that one straight after the email...
<elkbuntu> yay jussi01 is alive
 * jussio1 hugs elkbuntu
<elkbuntu> is your bot fixed yet?
<Myrtti> ok, were copying it ourselves
<jussio1> elkbuntu: I havent had time to do anything. I have exams, and a sick wife, as well as my mother is in hospital. sorry. :(
<Myrtti> so let's figure out how we can help jussio1 
<Myrtti> what is exactly wrong with the bot?
<elkbuntu> Jucato, no prob, just it was like a tease having it here without some of the vitals
<Jucato> ahem
<Jucato> jussio1: nalioth requests that you identify ubot5 :)
<jussio1> ok. I havent actually registered ubot5 nick yet, so need to do that. 
<Jucato> :P
<Myrtti> jussio1: would it help if there were more people capable of working with ubot5 so you could tend to issues more important?
<jussio1> Myrtti: yeah, I agree. I can give anyone ownership rights, but no access to the server at this time. 
<Jucato> jussio1: I'm quite surprised that I can actually make ubot5 join/part channels :)
<Jucato> the perks of being misidentified as you
<jussio1> Jucato: you are on the owners list iirc
<Myrtti> so are there any eligble, responsible ubuntu ops present who would feel confident handling the bot and don't have any urgent issues currently?
<Jucato> jussio1: wanna see something funny?
<jussio1> Jucato: ?
<Jucato> [18:39] <Jucato> whoami
<Jucato> [18:39] <ubot5> jussi01
<jussio1> yeah
<Jucato> :D
<jussio1> I know
<Jucato> so apparently, I'm you :P
<jussio1> I just added your hostmask on the owner list. 
<jussio1> so yes, it thinks you are me
<jussio1> same with nalioth. 
<Jucato> lovely :)
<Jucato> now I must love you as I love myself
<jussio1> heh
<Myrtti> !ping
<ubot5> ping: unknown host
<Myrtti> !hardy
<ubot5> hardy is Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Myrtti> *phew*
<Myrtti> I thought I broke it
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: ah, thanks for defending.
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: what elkbuntu said.
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: their policy has'nt appeared to change.  the staff just don't appear to follow their policy any more.  Why should they not be blamed?
<Hobbsee> jussi01: #ubuntu-motu would also be good
<Myrtti> did it join?
<Hobbsee> no
<Myrtti> ubot5: join #ubuntu-motu
<ubot5> Myrtti: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Myrtti> I see it is there now
<Myrtti> Hobbsee: ?
<Myrtti> yeah.
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: ah, yeah, thanks.
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: #launchpad-meeting too
<Hobbsee> you can @nick ubotu too, i expect
<Myrtti> I'm not really that fluent with the bot yet
<Myrtti> I'm trying hard as I can with all my paid job on the side
<Myrtti> ubot5: @join #launchpad-meeting
<ubot5> Myrtti: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Myrtti> as can be seen
<Myrtti> Hobbsee: I think it's best to leave the nick as it is yet
<Myrtti> that way people know it's not the original bot and don't expect too much of it
<Hobbsee> fair enough
<dawar> re
<dawar> mon disque marche \o/
<dawar> a partir d'une autre distrib /o\
<dawar> c'est donc un bug sur cette magnifique hardy...
<dawar> oups
<dawar> désolé mauvaise fenetre :)
<Hobbsee> english?
<dawar> wrong windows, sorry
<dawar> :)
<dawar> bye
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: was my mail on -irc list full nonsense?
<Tm_T> oh..
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: no, it was fine
<Tm_T> roger, I'm bit "off" so couldnt tell
<Kamping_Kaiser> voice party again *grin*
<Kamping_Kaiser> i was wondering if we could have a bot in -server ? i only see ubuntulog
<Myrtti> I'm not sure how much traffic ubot5 will take
<Tm_T> Myrtti: I wonder if I could provide a ubot clone too, if needed
<Tm_T> in heavy hardware that is
<Myrtti> Tm_T: I'm planning to host one myself
<Kamping_Kaiser> Tm_T, hello
<Myrtti> but that would be better
<Tm_T> Kamping_Kaiser: hi son
<Myrtti> oh well.
<Tm_T> Myrtti: in kapsi server(s) :)
<Myrtti> Kamping_Kaiser: did it join?
<Myrtti> Tm_T: yeah, that was what I was thinking of
<Tm_T> Myrtti: if you can do it, I can talk to our staff
<popey> I'd happily run an ubotu if needed.
<Tm_T> Myrtti: I know zero about bots myself
<Myrtti> popey: I think it would be best if we could have as many clones as possible
<popey> ok, well, just shout if you need me to set one up
<popey> Daviey: we could run it on the ubuntu-uk box?
<Tm_T> Myrtti: but in kapsi theres plenty of hw power so to speak
<Myrtti> so we could a) spread the strain on them more evenly, b) have one ready immediately if we need
<jussio1> hay all
<Tm_T> jussio1: hi son
<jussio1> hey daddy
<Myrtti> Tm_T: I know about zilch about them myself, but I think jussio1 will be happy to help a bit :-)
<ikonia> Myrtti: I can give you access to one of my more "grunty" boxes in a DC which your welcome to run a bot from 
<Kamping_Kaiser> thanks for the bot :) it talks gutsy, but thats probably ok. thanks for getting stuff online so fast.
<jussio1> Myrtti: jussi01.com is back up :)
 * Kamping_Kaiser waves and disapears again
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> Kamping_Kaiser: nooo
 * Tm_T hides
 * Hobbsee did!
 * Hobbsee throws more worms
<Tm_T> iu
<popey> Myrtti: who is co-ordinating this effort?
<Myrtti> it's just me thinking and saying my thoughts aloud
<Myrtti> :-D
<Myrtti> common sence
<popey> :)
<Myrtti> sense speaking
<Hobbsee> !register > razel
<Hobbsee> !register
<ubot5> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<ubot5> In ubot5, ikonia said: !no wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users you should use the wubi version of the ubuntu hardy cd as external sites may not link to current ubuntu versions
<Myrtti> !wubi
<ubot5> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<Myrtti> I can't make any sense of the new suggestion, ikonia 
<ikonia> Myrtti: the external wubi sites still download beta versions of hardy 
<ikonia> where as using wubi on the official ubuntu cd's pulls down the correct version
<ikonia> somecases it's still the beta, other times it's hardy but with beta wording
<Myrtti> ikonia: add punctuation and capitalization where needed
<ikonia> Myrtti: fair enough it was just a content change really, 
<ikonia> Myrtti: I'll update now, I may re-wrod a bit to make it more obvious
<jussio1> NOTICE: Im going to shut down ubot5 for a few mins. brb
<jussi01> !ping
<ubot5> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<jussi01> :D
<jussi01> !wubi
<ubot5> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<jussi01> updated db :D
<Myrtti> <3
<LjL> jussi01: to when?
<jussio1> yesterday
<Jucato> !autostart-#kubuntu
<ubot5> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory. For a complete guide, see http://jucato.org/kde/kde-autostart.html
<Jucato> right :)
<LjL> ah so i'm not the only one with daily cron backup of it
<Jucato> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubot5> kubuntu-desktop: Kubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.32ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 15 kB, installed size 44 kB
<Jucato> jussio1: still gutsy
<jussio1> Jucato: yeah, I know. 
<Jucato> hm.. ok.. sorry :)
<LjL> jussi01, they need the "lp" tracker as default bugtracker in #ubuntu-server
<jussio1> LjL: Ill add you with owner capabilities. I need to run. 
<LjL> ok
<Myrtti> jolly good
<jussio1> LjL: ask ubot5 whoami
<LjL> [15:00:02] <LjL> whoami
<LjL> [15:00:05] <ubot5> ljl
<LjL> [15:00:08] <LjL> capabilities ljl
<LjL> [15:00:09] <ubot5> []
<jussio1> :)
<Hobbsee> oh, bah, this doesn't support the auth stuff?
<LjL> it's not all that easy to support
<Hobbsee> i know, PriceChild was having fun with it
<Hobbsee> he has a working version, on my server.
<Hobbsee> but that may well not be there forever, for irc stuff
<elkbuntu> if i could get my hands on seveas right now.... *makes throttling gestures*
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: yeah, a time period before they got turned off would have been really nice...
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, indeed
<LjL> he's overreacted, that's pretty clear
<LjL> now let's work with what we have
<Mez> hmm?
<Mez> what happened with Seveas?
<elkbuntu> Mez, dont ask
<Myrtti> he's gone
<Myrtti> let it lie at that
<Mez> what channel - I'll read logs
<LjL> Mez, check logs and mail, i think it really does no good to keep talking about stuff
<elkbuntu> this one.
<LjL> this channel
<Myrtti> Mez: if your looking from irclogs.u, start from yesterday 2058
<Myrtti> oh, food would be nice.
<LjL> jussio1, if you're still there, just pull a quick "config plugins.Bugtracker.snarfTarget lp" please
<jussio1> done
<Mez> ah, Myrtti my local logs dont cover that - seems someone pulled the plug on me too last night
<Myrtti> :-/
<Myrtti> good thing you weren't here
<Myrtti> I personally was afraid I'd burst an artery in my jugular
<elkbuntu> Mez, woudl you accept 'he cracked' as enough and move on?
<Mez> Myrtti, nah - I wouldnt have been here either way. It's just my client that stays connected and logs things seemed to quit
<LjL> i'd like to make bazhang an op. he's one of the most active people in #ubuntu currently (yes, #ubuntu, the real channel), has been for a few months. PriceChild, elkbuntu, nalioth?
<Mez> elkbuntu, I believe I have moved on. I read the logs - I'm not discussing it - I'm bitching that my client got disconnected
<elkbuntu> LjL, ack
 * jussio1 -> gon
<LjL> hey
<LjL> why are we +r?
<LjL> seriously, is there a reason, or has someone just forgot it set?
<stdin> LjL: has been for ~5 hours apparently
<LjL> ok i'll remove it
<Amaranth> bug 1
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<Amaranth> gnome bug 45784
<Seeker`> Is it possible to request an ubot* in -uk?
<Amaranth> Alright, time to close #ubuntu-release-party
<PriceChild> LjL: no objections, talked to him much?
<LjL> no, mostly seen him helping in #ubuntu, although i did ask him if he'd have a problem signing the coc, which he doesn't
<PriceChild> btw open week continues in an hour (not now... *thwacks BST*) so please keep an eye on classroom later if you have the time :)(
<Seeker`> anyone?
<LjL> Seeker`, i think you need to wait for jussi
<Seeker`> ok, thanks
<Seeker`> !logs
<ubot5> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Myrtti> !paste
<ubot5> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<LjL> use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Myrtti> !no paste is <reply> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ubot5> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Myrtti> !paste
<ubot5> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Myrtti> ahihi
<ikonia> Myrtti: as I was going through the ubotu factoid DB would it be helpful if I went through the new one looked for unacceptable content and also now out of date / in need of update content ?
<ikonia> Myrtti: I've still got notes so I imagine a % would still be valid
<Myrtti> yeah, that would be lovely
<Myrtti> if you've got them nicely at hand you could send them to me with email
<ikonia> ok, I'll do that today/tonight. Where is the current factoid db
<ikonia> Myrtti: not got at hand, but can certainly type up an email
<LjL> where is it? that's a good question :)
<Myrtti> LjL: there's plenty of copies
<Myrtti> though after that one edit I made none of them are up to date ;-)
<ikonia> Myrtti: may I suggest 1 copy is selected for update then it can be sidstibuted
<ikonia> distributed that shold be
<LjL> i have nowhere to host mine
<ikonia> LjL: would you like somewhere ?
<Myrtti> I guess jussio1's is the current main one
<Myrtti> since jussi runs ubot5
<ikonia> Myrtti: ok, I'll give jussio1 a nudge for an export 
<Myrtti> LjL: give us the url and we'll download it around
<LjL> eh...
<Myrtti> ikonia: the latest copy is at http://myrtti.fi/temp/
<LjL> i said i have nowhere to host it
<Myrtti> LjL: then toss it into my email
<ikonia> Myrtti: and thats jussio1's current copy
<Myrtti> ikonia: - edits done after it was restarted today
<LjL> Myrtti: well but yours on that site looks recent?
<ikonia> Myrtti: ok, I'll get to work on that now
<Myrtti> LjL: it is
<LjL> then it would be fine
<LjL> i don't have jussi's one
<Myrtti> ok
<Myrtti> I thought you meant *your* bots
<Myrtti> they are backed up someplace, right?
<Myrtti> the code is nice and handy somewhere
<LjL> Myrtti: my bots?
<LjL> the floodbots you mean, or ubotwo?
<Myrtti> all that you've made changes to
<Myrtti> floodbots including
<Mez> Floodbots are backed up ;)
<Myrtti> good.
<Myrtti> just making sure
<Mez> well, FloodBot2 is
<Mez> :P
<LjL> i have made no changes to ubotu, except ones that are really just little hacks
<LjL> metabot is available
<LjL> bestbot isn't (big loss)
<LjL> the decision about the floodbots is currently to keep them private
<Mez> LjL, which is a good idea to be fair, we dont want people exploiting them
<LjL> i'm not so sure, but anyway, that's the way it is
<Hobbsee> bestbot?
<Mez> !best
<ubot5> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<LjL> Hobbsee: #ubuntu-bots
<Myrtti> LjL: can you think of any way of giving the floodbot sources to the irc council in such a way their source code isn't available to anyone else?
<LjL> Myrtti: the irc council has the source code
<Myrtti> encrypted tgz or like
<Myrtti> are they backed up ;-)
<Mez> Myrtti, I'm also a code-holder for the bots
<Mez> (Floodbots)
<LjL> if the irc council felt they'd keep backups of them, then they're backed up :)
<Mez> LjL, they're auto-backed up on my server ;)
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Myrtti> I know I might sound annoying, but I really feel we need to really build a system that keeps all the relevant data backed up multiple times over
<Myrtti> so please smack me if I start to sound too paranoid and/or annoying
<Hobbsee> that must be launcphad to the rescue :P
<Mez> Put simply, we need canonical to take the IRC efforts seriously and provide stable hosting for the IRC tools and utilities we use
<Myrtti> yeah
<Myrtti> while waiting for it we need to work it out without them
<Mez> ok, on 3, everybody slap Jono :P
<Myrtti> If Canonical doesn't feel to pitch in, I've got a few guesses on some Finnish communities that might want to help
<Mez> * jono :No such nick/channel <-- darn
<Myrtti> s/feel/feel like/
<Myrtti> or whatever
<Myrtti> my former employer might be one, FLUG one, Kapsi ( Tm_T ;-D ) one
<LjL> Myrtti, the floodbots get changed constantly, and also, they're on *three* different machines, located in three quite different parts of the world
<LjL> i'd say they're backed up
<Myrtti> LjL: ok, that relieves my paranoia a bit
<Myrtti> I feel like there's pressure building up in my head
<Myrtti> did I remember to take my meds this morning?
<Myrtti> no
<Myrtti> -->
<LjL> someone should take over in -classroom if holbach keeps going in ten minutes from now (although i'd say he manages fine anyway)
<ikonia> Myrtti: should that database by sqlite 2 or 3
<ikonia> it's showing up as 2, but for some reason I was confident it was 3
 * Mez is half busy - but helping out. If anyone wants to take over in -classroom, feel free
 * Seeker` wonders which half of Mez is busy
<Mez> The right
<mneptok> i cannot speak for my employer, but i am personally investigating hosting for an ubotu replacement.
<mneptok> i'm waiting on the machine admin installing pysqlite to allow factoid use.
<mneptok> personally, what we need are Python folks fixing things like the Bugtracker module.
<Mez> someones gonna need to talke over from me soonish, I'm gonna be heading out into the rain
<ikonia> Mez: it's like a tropical storm at the moment
<Mez> ikonia, I think it's stopping here to be fair ...
<ikonia> Mez: hopefully it will drift up to me
<ikonia> as in the stopping
 * Mez cant remember where you are ikonia 
<ikonia> Bath 
<ikonia> but I'm in reading at this exact moment
<Mez> but yeah, bout half an hour ago, it was a tropical rainstorm
<Mez> ikonia, my UK geography is crap - I know where reading, London and Birmingham are ;)
<ikonia> Mez: I gave you the reading hint l)
<ikonia> ;)
<Mez> I know it's north
<Mez> thats about all I know
<Mez>  :P
<Seeker`> Bath in just south of the M4
<Seeker`> near bristol
<Mez> Seeker`, read above
<Mez> <Mez> ikonia, my UK geography is crap
<ikonia> Mez: between reading and birmingham ;)
 * Mez has no idea where the M4 or bristol is
<Seeker`> Mez: You are in Reading?
<Mez> Seeker`, yes
<Seeker`> the M4 runs through reading
<mneptok> Mez: where are you from originally?
<Seeker`> it carries on heading in that direction until it is well into Wales
<Mez> Seeker`, I don't drive.
<Mez> mneptok, Birmingham
 * mneptok blinks
<Seeker`> Mez: The M4 starts in london, and heads straight through reading
<Mez> (Birmingham, UK)
<Mez> Seeker`, thanks - I'll try and remember that
<mneptok> and your UK geography is crap? hell, your whole country is like one of our states! :P
 * mneptok beeps Mez's nose
<Mez> o_O
<Myrtti> mneptok: it's the density
<Mez> mneptok, yeah I know - my geography in general sucks
<mneptok> Myrtti: yeah, i here complaints of that a lot regarding Midlands folks >:)
<Myrtti> >:-D
<Mez> mneptok, lol
<mneptok> Mez: i know UK geography better than you. as a trade-off, i often forget to wear pants, and lose my car keys daily. your call on what path you want. ;)
<Myrtti> I know where Liverpool, Blackpool and London are
<Mez> mneptok, doint forget to wear clothes, but... lose everything all the time, can walk up the stairs or into another room and forget what I went there fro
<Myrtti> and I know which is Wales and which is Scotland :-P
<mneptok> Blackpool moves depending on who you talk to.
<stdin> I'd rather be wearing pants not knowing where I am than not wear pants but knowing where I am
<mneptok> if you ask a Lancastrian, they'll say, "Can't we move that to Wales?"
<Mez> stdin, lol
<ikonia> Myrtti: !forget liverpool
<Myrtti> My workwear today has been: longsleeved SuSE t-shirt and pink H&M boxers.
<Myrtti> oh and socks.
<ikonia> Myrtti: I hope your working from home
<Myrtti> how'd you guess ;-)
<mneptok> you're Finnish?
<Myrtti> yeah
<mneptok> being out in public dressed like that is like the Finnish national nightmare.
 * Mez was thinking that too
<Myrtti> mneptok: it is
<mneptok> it's almost as bad as smiling where someone might see you.
<Myrtti> I wish my webcam would work
<Myrtti> I don't know how to make it work
 * Mez needs to read more than one line at a time
<Myrtti> then youd see me smiling
<mneptok> Myrtti: are you a Swedish-Finn?
<Myrtti> nope, though I do speak swedish and actually enjoy it
<ikonia> query can ubotu read sqlite3 ?
<ikonia> or ubot5 I should say
<mneptok> maybe that's enough to lower the "smiling on webcam" resistance
<Myrtti> not that I've had that many chances
<Myrtti> it's either that or that I'm a Leo :-P
<mneptok> because if you're willing to let the world see you smile, and you're in Finland, you're: a). a swedish-finn | b). sami | c). a tourist | d.) drunk
<mneptok> and it's too early to be drunk, even for Finns
<Myrtti> tomorrow is may day eve
<Myrtti> everybody should be piss drunk by this time tomorrow
<Myrtti> I know few of my colleagues started on Saturday
<mneptok> those IV drips take a while to kick in ...
 * Mez is no longer active in -classroom
<Myrtti> I'm the invisible pink unicorn anyway
<Myrtti> so I might break some rules while at it
<Myrtti> Female feminist Finn using Xubuntu, a greenvalued INFJ at the heart, loves bash, sed, latex and emacs, used to know too much about overclocking hardware and knits.
<Myrtti> besides, smiling for a webcam is so much safer than smiling outdoors
<Myrtti> nobody's intrested in webcams anyway
<Mez> Myrtti, I dunno - I've seen a few interesting things on webcams before
<ikonia> ok, an opinion, I'd like to remove the bug1 information from the !windows response.
<ikonia> am I being too picky ?
<Myrtti> yes
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> !disks
<ubot5> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Myrtti> that's about the only pricky thing I'd allow the factoids have about windows
<Myrtti> its a bug submitted by sabdfl so it's more or less an official statement
<ikonia> no no, I appriciate that, I'm just thinking of a.) provocotive, b.) not really called for when someone has mistakenly asked for something "windows" related
<ikonia> I'm not arguing the content, more a case of needed info in a factoid and the potential for provocation
<Myrtti> !windows
<ubot5> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<Myrtti> I'd suffle and reword it a bit
<Myrtti> not sure what the better version would be
<ikonia> ok, I'll ponder and show you the updates
<ikonia> I think it can be a version of !vista
<ikonia> !vista
<ubot5> Vista is a recent version of Microsoft Windows. Discussion on Windows related topics is available in ##windows. General issues on moving from Windows to Ubuntu is convered in the the wiki guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<Myrtti> it just might be a good idea to have some sort of review on the mailing list
<ikonia> eg: windows help is here, if you want to move - check out this url
<ikonia> well, my suggestion would be to put publish the updates for review comment/critisism 
<Myrtti> yeah
<ikonia> I've got rid of a few of the obvious outdated stuff
 * pricechi1d finds out painfully that for some reason one of his special characters doesn't travel across from a different machine's ssh tunnel well, making ssk key useless.
<Myrtti> those I think I can hack into ubot5 without any review
<Myrtti> I just had about five hours long visit at our loco teams own core channel
<ikonia> I'm about %40 through the db file, so I'll finish up ASAP and send it back
<Myrtti> they were more intrested in playing teeworlds than in localisation of ubotu
<Myrtti> and more intrested in localisation of teeworlds.
<Myrtti> I felt like my head was exploding
<Myrtti> I'm becoming too old and grumpy
<ikonia> !synical
<ubot5> Factoid synical not found
<ikonia> perhaps it should ;)
<Mez> ikonia, it's started again here... and I gotta go home in a sec :(
<ikonia> Mez: it's here also
<ikonia> xmms is gone from hardy yes/no
<ikonia> I can't see it in the repos
<jussio1> ikonia: gone afaik
<ikonia> what was the name of the app that was built on the same base, but not xmms
<ikonia> there is a factoid recommending xmms, but if it's now gone, should perhaps put in an alternative
<Myrtti> !audio
<ubot5> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Myrtti> ikonia: audacious, beep-media-player
<ikonia> audacious it is, already got beep
<Mez> Someone to -classroom pleasE?
 * Mez is outta here
<Myrtti> oooo webcam works
<Mez> lol @  Myrtti 
<mneptok> LjL: meep
<ikonia> what is fujistu's new nick
<ikonia> want ?
<ikonia> went ?
<mneptok> wgrant
<ikonia> ta
 * mneptok completes the summoning with a chicken
<jussio1> ikonia: there is xmms 2...
<Mez> ikonia, sudo apt-get install xmms2
 * gnomefreak wonders how people go from on topic to something totally off the wall not even close to topic 
<jussio1> gnomefreak: people are random...
<gnomefreak> i see
<gnomefreak> brb
<ikonia> jussio1: Mez I did think about xmms2 but it's not really like xmms so it seems a bit miss-leading
<Myrtti> it is
<Mez> o_O
<ikonia> query, peoples opinions on having the bot remember "facts" about people
<ikonia> eg:
<ikonia> !hobbsee
<ubot5> I phear the stick so shhhhh
<ikonia> is that sort of thing wanted, or should it be cleared out ?
<jussio1> !hobbsee | ikonia
<ubot5> ikonia: I phear the stick so shhhhh
<ikonia> ....is that a hint ?
<ompaul> well the question is what is the stick ;-) it is at this stage a very old joke
<ikonia> I was only using that one as an example
<ompaul> jokes really don't need to be there to be honest
<ikonia> I'm querying as ubotu is being re-implimented should it be cleared out of the "gag" stuff and just "factoid stuff"
<ompaul> but they add some life to -ot
<ompaul> then again should the bots be used for that
<ikonia> as house keepings going on, seemed a good time to ask the question
<ikonia> ompaul: hence why I'm stuck/querying others
<ompaul> not given the amount of traffic they incur it all adds up
<jussio1> it should be !hobbsee-#ubuntu-offtopic
<nalioth> <ahem> !registerthebot
<jussio1> or we should have a dedicated -offtopic bot
<ompaul> who owns the bot?
<jussio1> nalioth: currently we have some technical difficulties with that. its registered, but doesnt want to identify :/
<jussio1> me..
<ikonia> jussio1: do you want your name mentioned in the "owner" factoid, as I've put owned and managed by the ubuntu name space irc operators
<ikonia> (paraphrasing_
<ompaul> blame the ops - reasoning is this: if it fails to work one of the others who share the backend will be called into service
<jussio1> ikonia: thats fine. I dont care about it,but you can put whatever seems right. possiibly its a good idea for contact purposes
<ompaul> jussi01, the ops will know who 
<mneptok> jussio1: did you check out the existing ubotu code from Launchpad?
<ikonia> jussio1: I can include you, I thought putting in the -ops channel meant there would be $someone available to deal with a bot query
<jussio1> fyi, hobbsee has shell access to the machine also
<ompaul> ack
<jussio1> ikonia: perfect. 
<ikonia> so if I can return to your thoughts on the !people or !fun factoids ?
<mneptok> ikonia: please don't put a lot of effort into things now?
<ikonia> mneptok: I'm just having an update/clear out of the DB, 
<ikonia> it seemed like a good time as I was %50 through before ubotu went
<jussio1> ikonia: dont think they really matter atm, until I have enough time to get to the bot. like tomorrow. 
<mneptok> ikonia: oh, the existing db?
<ikonia> mneptok: yes, 
<mneptok> ikonia: add nothing about owner info.
<ikonia> jussio1: I'll leave them in, can always be removed later, although it's always easier to "mass" clean as minor things get forgot about
<mneptok> ikonia: as clearly that is not settled. keep things like who to contact, who to ask about, yadda ... to a minimum
<ikonia> mneptok: I'll paste the exact line
<ikonia> I didn't think seaves would want to get pinged about it
<mneptok> ikonia: no need. if you are cleaning, clean out contact info about anyone.
<jussio1> I would just say contact #ubuntu-ops
<mneptok> jussio1: i think that is even pushing it.
<jussio1> there are enough people who know about it in here.
<ikonia> This bot is owned & operated by IRC operators for the ubuntu namespace. For any questions regarding it please join #ubuntu-ops and ask
<jussio1> mneptok: why?
<mneptok> IRC Council? CC?
<mneptok> ops? individuals?
<ikonia> perhaps the word "owned" should be removed
<mneptok> none of that has settled in the dust. and it will have to.
<jussio1> yeah
<ikonia> and just "operated"
<ikonia> I would hate to cause offence to seaves
<ikonia> updated
<mneptok> just remove it. factoids can be added again later.
<ikonia> fair enough 
<mneptok> it's far easier to what what happens and add factoids than edit the entire db again.
<mneptok> what what?
<mneptok> i need more coffee. or less.
<jussi01> whois ubot5 
<jussi01> oops
<ompaul> mneptok, as someone said - no more coffee for me I am getting palpitations, I told them they obviously had not got the heart for it ....
<ompaul> dum dee dum
<mneptok> well, nothing's buting through my chest wall yet, so ...
<mneptok> *busting
<ompaul> it may be abutted to your chest wall though .....
 * ompaul hands mneptok some number 5 coffee
<gnomefreak> yay bug plugin go ubot5 :)
<ikonia> !pastebin
<ubot5> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<gnomefreak> !botsnack
<ubot5> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<gnomefreak> yay
 * gnomefreak goes off for a happy smoke
<ikonia> ok, the pastebin is gone too
<jdong> paste.ubuntu.com's always aroung...
<ikonia> that was my next question
<ikonia> well pre-empted
<ikonia> may want to check the topic in #ubuntu and others for that too
<ikonia> Myrtti: http://alesi.projecthugo.co.uk/ubuntu-factoid-db.bz2
<gnomefreak> oh that sright
<gnomefreak> thats*
<Myrtti> ikonia: I'll look it over when I've got the time
<ikonia> Myrtti: no problem. 
<Myrtti> !paste
<ubot5> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<gnomefreak> that link works fine
<Myrtti> goah, I can't remember how an alias was done
<Myrtti> !forget pastebin
<ubot5> I'll forget that, Myrtti
<gnomefreak> looks like whats wrong with  http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Myrtti> !pastebin is <alias> !paste
<ubot5> Myrtti: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Myrtti> hjääääällp
<ikonia> Myrtti: paste is an alias of pastebin
<ikonia> not the other way around
<gnomefreak> that should do it
<ikonia> !paste
<ubot5> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ikonia> see it's updated
<gnomefreak> who fixed it?
<Myrtti> I did?
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> not in here
<Myrtti> !pastebin
<ubot5> Factoid pastebin not found
<ikonia> ooooh
<gnomefreak> oh thats not good
<Myrtti> !unforget pastebin
<ubot5> I suddenly remember pastebin again, Myrtti
<gnomefreak> sweet
<Myrtti> *shrug*
<Myrtti> !pastebin
<ubot5> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ikonia> ???
<gnomefreak> unforget works
<ikonia> the db you sent me has paste and flood as an alias to pastebin
<Myrtti> I didn't know which way it was
<Myrtti> :-P
<Myrtti> so I fixed the first factoid that was complained about
<Myrtti> X-D
<gnomefreak> the new one is first the one you want it to use is last
<gnomefreak> !paste
<ubot5> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<gnomefreak> yep its linked right this time
<Myrtti> no it's not
<ikonia> paste now appears to be it's own factoid
<Myrtti> yeah well the factoid's link is correct
<gnomefreak> yes it is !paste is reading from !pastebin
<Myrtti> no it's not
<Myrtti> !pastebin
<ubot5> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Myrtti> different, see
<gnomefreak> oh
<Myrtti> different factoids
<gnomefreak> i see 
<gnomefreak> link pastebin to paste than
<Myrtti> I would if remembered the syntax
<gnomefreak> !pastebin is <alias> paste
<ubot5> gnomefreak: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Myrtti> !forget pastebin
<ubot5> I'll forget that, Myrtti
 * tonyyarusso high-fives gnomefreak over health-induced opping breaks
<gnomefreak> there you go
<Myrtti> !pastebin is <alias> paste
<ubot5> Myrtti: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * gnomefreak high-fives tonyyarusso back
<Myrtti> /me smacks forehead
<Myrtti> !pastebin
<ubot5> Factoid pastebin not found
<gnomefreak> we dont have editors anymore?
<tonyyarusso> There should be a rule - no op is allowed to be healthy for more than 24 consecutive months.
<gnomefreak> or was that bot not DB
<gnomefreak> lol i can go for that
<Myrtti> I've got no idea what you're talking about
<gnomefreak> Myrtti: one thing at a time ;)
<Myrtti> !no pastebin is <alias> paste
<ubot5> I know nothing about pastebin yet, Myrtti
<Myrtti> stjuuuupid bot
<gnomefreak> in thorey it should work with alias now
<Myrtti> !unforget pastebin
<ubot5> I suddenly remember pastebin again, Myrtti
<gnomefreak> ubot5: make up your mind would ya
<ubot5> gnomefreak: Error: "make" is not a valid command.
<ubot5> gnomefreak: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * gnomefreak was far from thinking that :)
<Daviey> !botabuse | gnomefreak 
<ubot5> gnomefreak: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Daviey> :)
<gnomefreak> Daviey: he abused himself first
<Myrtti> I'm getting a headache
<gnomefreak> :)
<Daviey> gnomefreak: without photo's, no abuse took place.
<jdong> why does the bot encourage avoiding adding KDE factoids
<Myrtti> /me goes back to build Myrtti cam
<jdong> *puts on big flamesuit and runs*
<gnomefreak> jdong: hes avoiding pastebin too
 * gnomefreak needs to wrap head around schroot since dchroot doesnt like me anymore
<ompaul> fakerbakeroot
<nalioth> lordriddleyspie
<tonyyarusso> treeroot?
<ikonia> rootbeer
<Myrtti> for crying out loud
<ubot5> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu
<ompaul> jcastro, mind if I pm?
<jcastro> ompaul: sure
<ompaul> !logs
<ubot5> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Amaranth> Should canonical hostmasks have access in classroom?
<Amaranth> I think yes
<Amaranth> It's not like we're being stingy with access there, all ubuntu members get access already
<Myrtti> AHHAHHAH
<Myrtti> the cam works
<ikonia> Myrtti: can we change the !help factoid - on a temporary basiss
<ikonia> something along the lines of "I'm being updated/transitioned at the moment, my database will be back to working order shorlty" and remove teh ubuntu-nl link
<ikonia> the !help and !bot factoids please
<ikonia> (they are linked It hink )
<ikonia> linked
<Myrtti> which is which?
<ikonia> looking
<ikonia> Myrtti: the factoid is ubotu
<ikonia> Myrtti: both are linked to that
<Myrtti> !ubotu
<ubot5> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ikonia> lots wondering why it's out of sync and where ubotu is - so just a maintaince style message would help a lot
<Myrtti> I think there was a good answer in the old ubot5 database
<Myrtti> I can't remember it though
<Myrtti> no ubotu is <reply> I am ubot5, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, updated and transitioned to his new looks in the near future
<ompaul> hahahaha
<ompaul> does humour belong in bots - you bet it does
<ubot5> In #kubuntu, DASkreech said: !KDE is KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.9 in Hardy, 3.5.8 for Gutsy and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<ompaul> perhaps saying something like
<ompaul> I have no brain to browse at the moment
<ompaul>  can anyone fix this? <ubot5> ompaul: Error: "is" is not a valid command.
<ompaul> <ubot5> ompaul: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> ompaul: doesn't that only work with !no
<ikonia> (I'm reading the code at the moment)
<ompaul> ikonia, the call I made on the bot was: ompaul> ubot5 is getting an education - not all factoids are in there yet
<ompaul> then it got stroppy ;-)
<ikonia> ompaul: where you trying to teach the bot that factoid or just messing around ;)
<ompaul> I was passing a comment i
<ompaul> it should only throw one error message was what I was thinking
<ikonia> ah
<ompaul> i.e. if not valid 
<ikonia> I thought you where trying to train it
<ompaul> tell me to browse brain
<ompaul> na
<ompaul> I wouldn't have the skillz
<ompaul> :P
<ikonia> you are l33t
<ompaul> someone in -devel was looking for it so I did !ubotu and then was explaining what went on and it barfed that at me ;-)
<ikonia> ah
<Myrtti> !no ubotu is <reply> I am ubot5, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new, gorgeous looks in the near future
<ubot5> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Myrtti> !no ubotu is <reply> I am ubot5, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new, gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<Myrtti> !ubotu
<ubot5> I am ubot5, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new, gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<Myrtti> !ubotu > nanonyme
<Myrtti> !bot
<ubot5> I am ubot5, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new, gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<ompaul> whats the kde gksu thing?
<mneptok> kdesu
<ompaul> thanks
<Myrtti> [22:42] < rodserling> I heard seveas' hair created so much static, he  electrocuted himself and now is vacationing in australia
<ompaul> argh
 * ompaul gives up
<Myrtti> they start to sound like @bauerisms
<Myrtti> or...
<Myrtti> now what was that...
<Myrtti> oh well.
<ompaul>  @myrtti - it is said that if you utter her name withing an irc channel with a spelling difference of no more than four characters she knows ;-)   
<Myrtti> hehe
<Myrtti> !o4o
<ubot5> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-ops. Controversial topics, which always turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<Myrtti> !offtopc
<ubot5> Factoid offtopc not found
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubot5> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Myrtti> should we put him in -ot?
<Myrtti> ompaul: ^
<Myrtti> I think we should
<Myrtti> jussio1: 
<ompaul> I think we should
<ompaul> !o4o
<ubot5> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-ops. Controversial topics, which always turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<nalioth> before we get much further, we need to figure out where to put the db so it's publically available
<nalioth> so that ubotwo and ubot3 can by in sync
 * jussio1 walks in for a moment
<jussio1> nalioth: I can put the db on jussi01.com
<jussio1> tomorrow, when I have a little time to look at all this
<jussio1> nalioth, its there now.  http://jussi01.com/ubuntu.db
<Myrtti> now also at http://myrtti.fi/temp/ubuntu.db
<jussio1> Myrtti: the jussi01.com one will always be up to date, as its the actual one in use. 
<Myrtti> jussio1: always?
<Myrtti> ie. hotlink?
<jussio1> Myrtti: yep
<Myrtti> eeeexcelllent
<Myrtti> /me rubs her hands together
<Myrtti> so now people can set up cronjobs to download snapshots
<jussio1> :D
<Myrtti> whut :-P
<nalioth> yes, i've been running a cronjob that synced with seveas' db
<tonyyarusso> Say, anyone know approx. when repos open for Intrepid?
<LjL> nalioth, ubotwo won't be in sync with anything unless i find out why it starts thrashing my box
<LjL> i just started it because some channels needed coverage and other bots weren't around
<tonyyarusso> LjL: If you do, let me know.  My supybot occasionally jumps to 100% CPU as well, but not right away.
<LjL> tonyyarusso, also fills messages.log with exceptions?
<Myrtti> do I get that kind of wrinkles to my forehead? funny
<tonyyarusso> LjL: haven't looked.
 * jussio1 walks in
<jussi01> ok, ubottu is identified and sorted :D
<jussi01> nalioth: ^
<Jucato> jussi01: how do I add a factoid (in PM and in public)?
<Myrtti> Jucato: hugs and kisses for me
<jussio1> Jucato: the same as normally... !factoid is bleh
<Myrtti> Jucato: then I might do it ;-)
<Myrtti> jussio1: you ruined it
<Myrtti> curse you
<jussio1> sorri :/
<Jucato> jussio1: and in private?
<Jucato> Myrtti: better luck next time :P
<Jucato> !gestures-#kubuntu is <reply> KDE has a built-in support for mouse gestures. See http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3086781.0 for a quick howto
<ubottu> Jucato: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jussio1> Myrtti: I had to load a plugin to dothe identify.. fyi
<jussio1> Jucato: drop the reply, you need to add that after
<Jucato> ah ok :)
<jussi01> stupid supybot bug
<Jucato> heh :)
<Myrtti> jussio1: so I could've done it only if I had found the correct plugin to load?
<jussio1> yes
<Myrtti> jussio1: or did you have to download it
<jussio1> Myrtti: no, it was there all the time
<jussio1> its called, suprisingly, Services :D
<Myrtti> I did load it.
<jussio1> no you didnt... or you unloaded it..
<Myrtti> [15:19] <Myrtti> @load Services
<Myrtti> [15:19] <ubot5> The operation succeeded.
<jussio1> meh, I dont know then
<jussio1> I had to load it again. and then do some funky stuff
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<jussio1> and now it loves me
<Myrtti> if I paste the URL to the Myrtti cam, the whole world will /. my site.
<ompaul> Myrtti, no just this channel initially 
<ompaul> Myrtti, then -ot
<Myrtti> then the whole world
<ompaul> ok
<Myrtti> I knowz it
<ompaul> and then we gzip the path and it gets there
<Myrtti> the url is very difficult to guess anyway
<Myrtti> since it appends cam
<cheeseboy> anyone in here forum staff?
<LjL> maybe
<Myrtti> perhaps
<LjL> although #ubuntuforums might give you better luck, too
<cheeseboy> :/
<jussio1> cheeseboy: seriously, #ubuntuforums is the place
<ompaul> !envy
<ubottu> envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<ompaul> is it replying to msg yet
<jussio1> ompaul: should be
<jussio1> its now identified
<Myrtti> !envyng
<ubottu> Factoid envyng not found
<ompaul> jussi01, I see messages from none identified people
<Myrtti> ompaul: but still, it is identified
<Myrtti> !envy > ompaul
<jussio1> ompaul: just worked for me...
<ompaul> >ubotu< envy     <<   no reply
<jussio1> its 2 t's
<ompaul> ahhhhhhhhhh
<jussio1> :)
<Myrtti> again one factoid that needs to be changed
<ompaul> the bots name has changed
 * ompaul scratches his head
<Myrtti> well the thing is
<Myrtti> !bot
<ubottu> I am ubot5, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new, gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<Myrtti> jussio1: you're ruining it all now, arent ya
<Myrtti> ;-)
<jussio1> oh... you poor thing... :P
<jussio1> !info supybot hardy
<ubottu> supybot: robust and user friendly Python IRC bot. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.83.2-2 (gutsy), package size 488 kB, installed size 2948 kB
<jussio1> :D
<LjL> robust
<jussio1> I need to change it to point at hardy repo...
<LjL> user friendly
<LjL> sorry if i don't laugh
<LjL> but i'm too busy laughing
<jussio1> LjL: lol
<Myrtti> you make my face wrinkly
<LjL> Myrtti: it's the second time you say that... what can i do if i can result in no change to your face - i try
<LjL> ok look
<LjL> i need to restart the floodbots
<LjL> pastebin doesn't exist anymore, for a start
<jussio1> oh... ouch
<LjL> but the floodbots have had some relatively heavy upgrades since they were last started
<Myrtti> /me remembers a proverb about those slick italians wooing every blond nordic girl around
<LjL> so please help me keeping an eye
<LjL> Myrtti, i'll try to find some for you
<LjL> no guarantees
<Myrtti> awwww
<Myrtti> make sure they use emacs instead of vim
<LjL> ew, you're restricting the field
<LjL> you're talking about italians
 * jussio1 huggles Myrtti... no shes mine! :P :P
<LjL> i mean, they came to terms with typewriters
<PriceChild> cheeseboy: still looking for someone?
<LjL> but that was recently
<cheeseboy> PriceChild, ya forum staff
<PriceChild> cheeseboy: uu you are in #ubuntuforums, lets talk there
<Myrtti> /me pats cheeseboy gently on the tush. Off you go now
<ompaul> !idle 
<ubottu> Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<ompaul> wow
<ompaul> that is there
<ompaul> ;-)
<LjL> no, that wasn't intended
<PriceChild> Myrtti: you use 'tush'?
<PriceChild> I think I need to be modifying my theme to add a separate statusbar..
<PriceChild> I'm giving jussio1 access in here so he can mute/unmute bots if need be.
<tonyyarusso> makes sense
<Myrtti> anyways
<Myrtti> tis /cam/
<Myrtti> though now it only shows a picture of my bed and desk
<Myrtti> perhaps tomorrow mez and mneptok can see a smiling Finn too
<jussio1> ok, Im off to bed. good night all!
<Myrtti> nightey
<jussio1> PriceChild: thanks. thats great.
<ompaul> night jussi01 
<ompaul> good work people - nice to see a bit of focus on a really productive thing
<nalioth> PriceChild: the bots can be configured to not talk in here unless they are relaying a factoid request
<nalioth> !ubotu
<ubottu> I am ubot5, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new, gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<nalioth> ubot3 ubutu
<ubot3> Factoid ubutu not found
<nalioth> like that ^^^
<ompaul> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<PriceChild> ah, sorry. I wasn't aware of that, thought they would respond to !s here as we used to have to mute them
<nalioth> - ubot3 has never been muted in here
<ompaul> maybe they should all be encouraged to talk here - so we can see if there are issues anywhere
<ompaul> %btlogin
<nalioth> we can put them in a bot channel 
<ompaul> or does that lock me out?
<nalioth> is there a ban tracker now?
<ompaul> ahh 
<ompaul> doh
 * ompaul falls over
<PriceChild> I had a bantracker working on the bot I set up on hobbsee's machine.
<PriceChild> Could help someone get that going if wanted.
<ompaul> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/openweekhardy/UpstreamKernels that would make a brilliant doing a custom kernel better to make it into a single wiki page - one thing is it a bit sparse on is the supporting stuff for git 
 * elky_work hums as she fills out the timesheet... yay for money day
<ompaul> night all
#ubuntu-ops 2008-04-30
<tonyyarusso> elky_work: Do you actually get paid on the same day as you fill out the timesheet?  Mine come a week later.
<elky_work> tonyyarusso, i work in a really small company and get paid by check
<tonyyarusso> elky_work: how small?
<elky_work> about 10 people nationwide
<tonyyarusso> Ah, nice.
<elky_work> 6 on site, about 4 work remote
<tonyyarusso> Employer #1 is about 200, with direct deposit.  Employer #2 is about 10, and pays by check "when we feel like it" - I still need to submit hours for the last three months or so.  Employer #3 is tens of thousands (state gov't), again with direct deposit.
<elky_work> this is offtopic for here anyway
<LjL> did we ever care?
<elky_work> i think it's worth keeping this channel clean of fluff for a while until things settle
<LjL> full of fluff
<LjL> oh, clean of fluff
<LjL> what'm i thinking
<elky_work> oh come on, it should be ubotoo
<tonyyarusso> That's fair.
 * tonyyarusso moves over a window
<elky_work> NICKSPAM! :P
<jussio1> heh
<alpharesearch> hello 
<alpharesearch> I had to reinstall ubuntu from scratch and now I want to copy my old home folder
<alpharesearch> but the user can not access the files
<alpharesearch> how to chmod  in the gui?
<Seeker`> alpharesearch: This is not a support channel - have you tried #ubuntu?
<mneptok> down there they're 'rounding a posse to ride.
<Seeker`> mneptok: ?
<jdong> oh.
<LjL> i would ignore him
<jdong> I grossly misread that sentence.
<jdong> I won't say what I thought it said...
<mneptok> in a corner garden. wilder, lower. house in order.
<LjL> jdong: or you didn't
<Seeker`> erm, can we get a +b on mneptok over here? thanks.
<Seeker`> :P
<mneptok> "Chronic Town" kids. a classic.
<Seeker`> hmm, have my email servers broken, or am I just unpopular
<Seeker`> even spammers dont like me this evening :(
<zoredache> :(
<LjL> ... right
<elky_work> who are dav7 and unic0rn?
<Seeker`> elky_work: where?
<elky_work> in this channel
<Seeker`> wasn't dav7 the guy that wanted to run a bot in #ubuntu to collect some data or something
<nalioth> elky_work: they are idling, aren't they?
<nalioth> dav7: can we help you?
<nalioth> unic0rn: can we help you?
<Seeker`> who is w grant?
<mneptok> Fukitsu
<mneptok> Fujitsu, even
<elky_work> Seeker`, fujitsu. he had to change his nick after people confused him with fujisan
<Seeker`> ah, ok
<Seeker`> seancron: hi, how can we help you?
<unic0rn> nalioth: well, i've discussed a topic of #ubuntu-pl with PriceChild here yesterday, i still need to translate some logs and so on, so well... yeah, i am quite idle here.
<mneptok> one is a mountain. the other is a heavy manufacturing conglomerate.
<elky_work> Seeker`, you cant.
<Seeker`> well, that was easy - if only all people were that easy to deal with
<elky_work> unic0rn, i believe #ubuntu-irc is the place for non-main channel discussion?
<nalioth> unic0rn: i'm sure PriceChild can PM you or invite you back here if necessary
<jrib> !ubotu
<ubottu> I am ubottu, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new, gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<jrib> ugh, he keeps changing nicks :)
<jrib> heads up, paste.ubuntu-nl.org is down
<Seeker`> wasn't it down earlier
<jrib> well, not down, but not a pastebin
<jrib> ubottu is spewing bug info in #ubuntu
<ubottu> jrib: Error: "is" is not a valid command.
<jdong> haha
<mneptok> jussio1: please disable all but LP bugtracking
<elky_work> he just needs to disable the plugin for those channels, but i dont know how
<tonyyarusso> LjL: was the delta on that ubot5?
<LjL> no, pastebin
<tonyyarusso> ah
<jrib> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jrib> !pastebin =~ s/ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu.com/
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, jrib said: !pastebin =~ s/ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu.com/
<LjL> so he did
<jrib> hmm
<LjL> !pastebin =~ s/ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu.com/
<ubottu> I'll remember that LjL
<LjL> night
<jrib> night
<Seeker`> night
<Myrtti> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ubot3> In #ubuntu-us-ky, amirman84 said: !game is <alias> fun
<ubot3> In #ubuntu-us-ky, amirman84 said: !graphics is <alias> xorg
<ubot3> In #ubuntu-us-ky, amirman84 said: !office is <alias> openoffice
<Myrtti> ah-ha?
<jdong> ugh. terrible band.
<jdong> stupid norwegian pop music
<Jucato> (wait till you see Ken Lee in You Tube...)
 * Pici takes me on
 * Pici takes on me
 * mneptok is a cartoon!
 * mneptok is not a cartoon!
 * mneptok is a cartoon!
 * mneptok is not a cartoon!
 * Pici actually knows what mneptok is talking about
<Myrtti> I do to
<Myrtti> it's a great song and a great video and you should just shut up if you don't agree
<Myrtti> period.
<Pici> Whomever ubottu belongs to, please set Hardy as the default release
<Pici> I dont even know any other A-ha songs
<Jucato> it belongs to jussio1/jussi01
<Jucato> ubot5 --> ubottu
<Myrtti> Pici: it's on his list
<Pici> Myrtti: Okay 
<Myrtti> I could do it too if I knew how
<Myrtti> then again, jussio1 asked me to ask you would you like to have access to it
<Myrtti> Pici: ^
<mneptok> please don't.
<mneptok> i'm now going to say this as directly and succinctly as i can.
<mneptok> STOP SETTING THIS STUFF UP AS IF IT'S PERMANENT, PLEASE
<mneptok> jussio1: i'm glad you're willing to help. but who runs and has access to what is a decision for the IRC and Community Councils.
<Pici> I'm a bit out of the loop because I've been on vacation for the past few days, but I agree.
 * jdong gives Pici grammatical cookie of the day for correctly using whomever
<Myrtti> *doing*
<mneptok> anything being done now may well be gone in 48 hours. we just don't know.
<Myrtti> /me runs away
<Myrtti> in the general direction of the shower
<stdin> although that's true, it helps if more than one person knows how to administer/configure the bot, that's more clear now than ever
<mneptok> i know IRC drama is addictive. pull the needle, please, before Jono has a f-ing coronary.
<Pici> jussio1 / jussi01: In case you can't find the config key, its @config channel #ubuntu plugins.encyclopedia.searchorder hardy
<mneptok> stdin: please bear in mind that things got to where they did with Dennis because "eh, it mostly works. why pay any attention to it?"
<stdin> Pici: I doubt his apt database is up-to-date right now
<mneptok> we are setting ourselves up for the same thing all over again
<Pici> stdin: /me shrugs
<stdin> mneptok: I know, I take this as a learning opportunity from past mistakes
 * Pici does not like internet drama
<mneptok> right, so don;t set up stuff that allows the official teams to ignore this.
<mneptok> "oh, there's a functioning bot now. things seem better. let's talk about this issue after Ibex drops."
<mneptok> yadda yadda yadda
<mneptok> the flame got turened up under the CC and Jono. everything we do to replicate ubotu turns that flame lower.
<mneptok> think about that. ;)
<Myrtti> !info console-tools
<ubottu> console-tools: Linux console and font utilities. In component main, is important. Version 1:0.2.3dbs-65ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 293 kB, installed size 908 kB
<mneptok> and, as always, one man's opinion.
<stdin> IMO the idea thing would be one "master" ubotu which several backups can sync from it, with the IRC council having access (preferably server access) to them all
<stdin> *ideal
<mneptok> IMO, IRC bots are as much a piece of Ubuntu infrastructure as a wiki.
<mneptok> and should be treated as such
<mneptok> i.e. hosted in the datacenter
<stdin> yep, and usually more used
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: that would be nice, but has been turned down.
<Myrtti> [23:08] <+jussio1> nalioth, its there now.  http://jussi01.com/ubuntu.db
<Myrtti> [23:11] <+jussio1> Myrtti: the jussi01.com one will always be up to date, as  its the actual one in use. 
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: and it will continue to be as long as *someone else is hosting it*
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: huh?
<tonyyarusso> You mean we need to drop it altogether until they ask for it back?
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: why should elmo allow it if someone else is already doing the heavy lifting?
<mneptok> what leverage does Jono, the CC, or the IRC Council have?
<tonyyarusso> So yes, make them see a few days without.
<tonyyarusso> Interesting idea.
<mneptok> there ya go, Pete. ;)
<mneptok> it's puerile, but desperate times call for desperate measures.
<Myrtti> I've seen people doing that myself
<Myrtti> I've been coaxing people to do that twice myself succeeding in it
<mneptok> and if we get what we want, a single person running the bot and providing access to their personal host will be a thing of the past
<Myrtti> and I don't like the idea at all
<Myrtti> there *HAS* to be some other way of doing it
<Pici> It doesnt really sound like 'the ubuntu way'
<tonyyarusso> Thing is, I've had a very negative experience dealing with services hosted in the Canonical DC, so I'm not even sure that would be a good thing.
<tonyyarusso> Granted, given that ubotu doesn't really exist now, just a "temporary" replacement, it could be a decent time to ask again.
<Myrtti> if we blackmail them with shutting down the bots, it's not them who are getting hurt, but us and the even more innocent irc users
<mneptok> Pici: /me will be having some convos with Jono, never fear
<mneptok> that's "The UBuntu Way" ;)
<Myrtti> and I'm more afraid of the humble workers, the doers of the hard work, those like bazhang and ikonia, who are on #ubuntu all the time helping people
<Myrtti> they're the ones whos head would explode
<Myrtti> I don't think we can afford that
<tonyyarusso> Well, we have little choice really.  A grand total of zero of our other options are really reliable.
<tonyyarusso> At best, they are as good as what we had, and at worst, not.
<mneptok> personally, i think it's time for some far longer discussions about IRC with the CC
<Myrtti> yes, it is
<mneptok> if i was sabdfl, there would be some changes made, and quick
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: care to elaborate?
<mneptok> e.g. all #ubuntu* namespace channels are +m. when you join, ChanServ sends you links to the CoC and IRC guidelines. after 60 seconds you get your +v.
<mneptok> the !coc and !language factoids become irrelevant. you should already know.
<mneptok> add a badwords list with an insta-ban
<mneptok> *that* would make doers-of0hard-work heads explode. with delight.
<tonyyarusso> hmm
<tonyyarusso> You _do_ know that most users aren't bright enough to notice a link sent by chanserv, and would just sit there wondering why nobody was replying, right?  (since they wouldn't notice the "can't send to channel" either)
<mneptok> s/know/care/.  and no, i don't.
<tonyyarusso> 'k
<mneptok> if you can;t see a big tab open in your IRC client with a red "CHanServ" nickname, you're an idiot.
<mneptok> :P
<mneptok> most users aren;t bright enough to read the !coc factoid when it's sent to them. so we waste time sending URLs that are not read, then eventually banning.
<mneptok> if someone doesn't notice, and gets banned, they'll prolly pay more attention when their ban expires.
<mneptok> if they don't, they do not learn from mistakes, and prolly don't belong on the Internet, never mind Linux. >:)
<mneptok> ok, </rant>. me go home.
<Myrtti> icanhas: what would you have on your mind today?
<icanhas> Myrtti: it seems i strolled into the wrong place :) so sorry.
<elky_work> mneptok, and as i said to you yesterday, unfortunately we are 'Linux for Human Beings', not 'Linux for Civilised, Intelligent and Polite Human Beings
<gnomefreak> anyone remember the command to add info to changelog automaticly info= package name line and personal named line
<ubottu> Jordan_U called the ops in #ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: debchange
<mneptok> elky_work: there's nothing that says a human being can;t wait 60 seconds
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: its not dch anymore?
<gnomefreak> i will test it once i fix permission issues tomorrow thank you tonyyarusso :)
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: dch is a symlink to it
<gnomefreak> ah ok do i need any args for debchange?
<tonyyarusso> no idea
<gnomefreak> brb smoke hopefully ill be too tired to be up much longer or this would be night #4 that i havent slept and i rarely take namps during the day
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: ill man it tomorrow thank you much
<stdin> dch with no args should just add a entry (like dch -a), dch -i increments the release number and dch -e lets you edit the changelog
 * stdin has used dch a few times
<gnomefreak> stdin: thanks i used it but since i was gone so long i have to re-remeber some things
<stdin> I use it whenever I backport the KDE4 packages, so I'm quite used to it
<Myrtti> a very, very, very very VERY tired myrtti http://myrtti.fi/cam/
<tonyyarusso> Myrtti: looks light out - stay up until morning?
<Myrtti> yeah, had one hour of sleep
<Myrtti> I feel like stoned
<Myrtti> better than before the nap though
<tonyyarusso> heh, I'll bet
<Myrtti> oh good, the suse logo doesn't show
<tonyyarusso> Be thankful I didn't screencap you nearly picking your nose too.
<Myrtti> I was probably rubbing my face
<tonyyarusso> something like that
<tonyyarusso> What camera do you have, and were there any Linux compatibility issues?
<Myrtti> and oh yeah, it's pollen time so I probably do have an itchy nose
<tonyyarusso> I wouldn't mind having such a thing at some point.
<Myrtti> oh, it's builtin laptop one
<Myrtti> no compatibility issues whatsoever
<tonyyarusso> I take it the updating image thing is b/c you don't have the bandwidth to stream?
<tonyyarusso> what laptop?
<Myrtti> Acer Aspire 3100
<Myrtti> the updating thing is because it's a dirty hack
<Myrtti> the pictures are uploaded to the server with sshfs
<Myrtti> and they probably aren't in sync at all
<tonyyarusso> lol
<Myrtti> and the page itself is written with nano by me
<Myrtti> so
<Myrtti> mjpg_streamer is the software
<Myrtti> camera is uvc something
<Myrtti> tonyyarusso: if you're looking for a camera, I heard some of the camera/headphone packages skype sells are linux compatible
<Myrtti> I've got one waiting for me to build a Guinea Pig Cam
<tonyyarusso> Well, it's not at the top of the purchase list, but I'll keep that in mind.
<Myrtti> god I look exactly what I am. A bloated, sweatty, smelly, dirty, tired nerd.
<tonyyarusso> Right now I'm looking to expand my portable audio player collection, along with some better earbuds.
<Myrtti> earbuds are great on the theoretical side
<Myrtti> the practice is different
<tonyyarusso> I'm only really the last one right now - just showered, and while I put on some weight over the winter, that really only brings me towards the realm of normal sized.
<tonyyarusso> Myrtti: explain?
<Myrtti> yours truly has managed to break three pairs skullcandy earbudz (whatever) and a pair of koss the plugs
<Myrtti> at it's best I broke skullcandies forthnightly
<Myrtti> took month and a half to break kosses
<Myrtti> when the one's I've got now break, I'm switching to some other design paradigm
<tonyyarusso> what sort of breakage?
<tonyyarusso> (actually, I guess technically what I'm looking for are called "canal" whatevers rather than earbuds)
<Myrtti> its always that other one goes mute
<Myrtti> I imagine the reason might be that I've got really tight ear canals and I really have to jam them in
<Myrtti> they're great as long as they work
<tonyyarusso> I'm looking at various kinds with silicone tip thingies that are supposed to work without jamming things in so tight.
<Hobbsee> jussi01: it's broken, though
<tonyyarusso> Turns out these things are friggin' expensive though.
<tonyyarusso> Bose sells a pair for $99, and Ultimate Ears has ones over a thousand if you're insane.
<Myrtti> !msgthebot =~ s/ubotu/ubottu/
<ubottu> Nothing changed there
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Myrtti> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Myrtti> ok, time to turn the camera off for a while ;-)
 * Hobbsee agrees with mneptok, though
<Hobbsee> what if jussi01 gets hit by a bus?
<Hobbsee> hey look, the infrastructure went bang again.
<Myrtti> Hobbsee: as it might look like we're building a permanent infrastructure here, I for one acknowledge that this isn't meant to be such
<Myrtti> Hobbsee: the way I see it, it has to be robust and permanent-looking enough to make us survive until a better solution is found
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: it'll get found faster the less people spend effort on it now :P
<Hobbsee> good part of the cycle, though
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: at least this way, something should actually get done.
<Hobbsee> it's a pity things have to get to crisis point before people will react, though
<Myrtti> Hobbsee: I disagree with both you and mneptok about the "less" thing though, as I said yesterday
<Hobbsee> wouldn't like to see jono actually having a heart attack or something from it, though.
<Myrtti> I've done my share of blackmailing the apes climbing higher on the tree and I don't want to do it again
<Hobbsee> blackmail?  don't know if i'd call it that
<Myrtti> "blackmail"
<Myrtti> my arms hurt
<Myrtti> and the thing is no matter how much effort we put into making the system as robust and permanent-looking as we can, we can never get it to be more robust than it was three days ago as long as the main bots are run by a single person
<Myrtti> I think that has already been proven, there's no reason to slack on the effort of making the system as fool proof as we can with these resources, which do not actually diffrentiate from the one we had few days ago
<Hobbsee> that wasn't robust.  that didn't have a working bantracker, and we were screwed if seveas wasn't around.
<Myrtti> the basics haven't changed
<Myrtti> Hobbsee: s/three days/anytime it was in "perfect" working condition of its best/
<Myrtti> and as you said, wasn't robust
<Myrtti> qed, point proven, we need A Great Big Instance to support the infrastructure
<Myrtti> "as robust and permanent-looking _as we can_"
<Hobbsee> just don't make it permanent enough that canonical IS can ignore it indefinetly.
<Myrtti> !bot
<ubottu> I am ubottu, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new, gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<Myrtti> that's exactly the reason I'm against renaming our stand-in bots as ubotus
<Myrtti> and exactly the reason why all the features should't be enables
<Myrtti> enabled
<Hobbsee> ahhh, right, so you're not aiming for that.  good
<Myrtti> the transition phase should be as invisible as it can for the normal users
<Myrtti> that's why I'm aiming for robustness and fool-proof and so on
<Hobbsee> yup
<Myrtti> so in case jussio1 kicks the bucket while we're waiting for the deus ex machinae, we won't be screwed and ***-***ked all over again
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> i almost have root access on that machine, too
<Hobbsee> but yeah
<Myrtti> if jono et al want proof on how vulnerable the system is, all we need to do is to mute the bots totally on all the channels when they want proof
<Myrtti> but our heads would explode with the amount of complaints if we systematically refused the bots all the time
<Hobbsee> the bots not being there at all is more effective.
<Myrtti> the method of exampling the effect is free of choice
<Hobbsee> true
<tonyyarusso> Better yet, have jono /nick ubotu and put it on hilight :)
 * Hobbsee snorts
<Hobbsee> maybe put jono on a highlight for every few commands
<Myrtti> just as long we don't make the users the guinea pigs for $time
<Myrtti> I don't know if I made any sense there, but I hope it explained what I think of the situation
<Myrtti> ok, now I'm REALLY off to the shower where I was going to when I shut down the webcam
<Myrtti> and for that matter, we should track down *all* the bots we're using "officially" and show that the problem isn't only one bot. but that I guess was already kindof said.
<Myrtti> If I get really bored, I might write an email to the list about my opinions
<jussio1> Good morning all
<ikonia> morning
<jussio1> Hobbsee: whats broken?
<Hobbsee> jussio1: permissions
<Mez> Hobbsee, has anyone actually tried talking to canonical of late regarding this
<Mez> also - apparently the ubuntu-eu guys dont mind hosting ubotu
<Mez> <Nafallo> Mez: the ubuntu-eu guys already offered to host it in #ubuntu-locoteams the other day.
<Hobbsee> Mez: unsure.
<Hobbsee> Mez: i don't have connections into IS
<jussio1> Is there going to be some sort of meeting with the relevant people about this?
<Hobbsee> i presume so, but i know no details.
<Mez> Hobbsee/anyone, you have any objections to me poking sabdfl regarding this?
<Hobbsee> Mez: none at all.
<jussio1> I think thats the _first_ thing we need to do!
<Mez> he doesn't seem to mind talking to me for some reason
<Mez> I've just pinged him
<Hobbsee> get him in here?
<Mez> just pinged him to ask him to lemme know when he has a little time to talk
<jussio1> yeah, get him to join here. 
<Mez> wait until he responds first
<Mez> Nafallo, you said something about ubuntu-eu and ubotu ?
<Nafallo> Mez: yes. there was a conversation between Seveas and yann2 (I think it was him) some days ago where they offered hosting the bot and also asked for the logbots to be integrated into it.
<Mez> ah, *sighs*
<jussio1> stdin: that was interesting?
<stdin> jussio1: yeah, strange
 * jussio1 sighs...
<Myrtti> Yay for headaches
<elkbuntu> Mez, he doesnt mind talking to anybody, to be quite frank.
<Mez> elkbuntu, yes, indeed :D
<Mez> (which is a great thing imo)
<elkbuntu> it is. he holds no particular people in any special regard. it's nice.
<jussio1> ok, Im kinda frustrated at other stuff here, bit worried Ill take it out wrong. someone might want to have a look into #ubuntu and keep an eye... bit ot and stuff. 
<Mez> elkbuntu, I'm sure he does hold some people in special regard (mjg, elmo, all his staff, etc etc)
<Mez> I dont know why I picked mjg and elmo though, those were just the first names that came to mind :P
<persia> Hi.  If there are any bot wranglers about, it would be handy to have a bot responding to bug numbers with URLs in #ubuntu-bugs.  Of course, if there's a reason this doesn't work today, thanks for your efforts, and no rush.
<elkbuntu> Mez, they're the most entertaining
<Mez> elkbuntu, probably true :D
<elkbuntu> jussi01, if you're still within arm's reach of your computer... ^^
<Myrtti> I just love you all. Feel loved. Huge hug.
 * Mez takes the bong away from Myrtti  :P
<stdin> I don't think the bug reporting is something you can do easily, looking at the config it needs an IMAP account to get bug emails
<stdin> certainly nothing else obvious in the config that has to do with printing new bugs
<jussio1> If there are any staff about, some sort of cloak and a relaxation of the channel limit for ubottu would be nice. 
<Mez> jussi01, can't it use the old ubotu password?
<jussio1> Mez: possibly, if we knew it...
<nalioth> it's fine
<Myrtti> Theres been so much positive energy going on from my point of view. Peeps helping each other, etc
 * Mez hugs Myrtti back
<jussio1> nalioth: ? what is fine?
<nalioth> jussio1: ubottu and his thousand channels
<jussio1> nalioth: ahh. thank you :)
<Myrtti> I know positive feedback keeps me going, so in case some is running low on their hug-o-meter, dont, You are all doing excellent job.
<Myrtti> s/some/someone/
 * jussio1 huggles Myrtti
<Amaranth> Who is running the bot again?
<Hobbsee> jussio1: 
<Amaranth> I need a bot to camp in #ubuntu-release-party
<Hobbsee> somehow, my account on that server is borkened.
<Amaranth> Also, I need someone to give me back access to #ubuntu+1
<Hobbsee> oh dear.  rtorrent finally crashed.
<Amaranth> Seveas apparently took my access when he closed the channel and 'forgot' to give it back
<PriceChild> Amaranth: wait... why was it removed when it was closed?
<Amaranth> Because I was being funny and rejoining the channel
<Amaranth> Not that it mattered, no one else was there
<PriceChild> ah so he was just being funny too
<Amaranth> Right
<Hobbsee> died 21 hours ago :(
<Amaranth> But I think he planned on leaving it off until he reopened the channel :P
<nalioth> why do you need a bot in #u-r-p ?
<elkbuntu> he's joking... i *think*
<nalioth> which is why i'm asking
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee:# Incoming: 7.70 GB
<elkbuntu> # Outgoing: 153 GB
<elkbuntu> # Total: 161 GB
<elkbuntu> You have used
<elkbuntu> 81%
<elkbuntu> of your monthly transfer. 
<wgrant> elkbuntu: Not a bad effort.
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: i'm sitting at 167mb - 84%
<Hobbsee> still a reasonable # on the trackers, though
<wgrant> Hobbsee: That sounds like an Optus plan.
<elkbuntu> wgrant, indeed. Hobbsee and i combined have managed to churn out 161+167gb
<Hobbsee> wgrant: oh?
<elkbuntu> wgrant, linodes
<wgrant> elkbuntu: I'm aware.
<elkbuntu> then what sounds like an optus plan?
<wgrant> Hobbsee: You said MB rather than GB. Only Optus and Telstra could ever have such low limits.
 * elkbuntu reads up
<elkbuntu> haha!
<Hobbsee> oh, gah.
 * Hobbsee meant GB :P
 * elkbuntu checks the rtorrent screen session
<elkbuntu> it's still churning it out
<Hobbsee> hehe
 * wgrant only seeded a bit over 2GiB this release.
<wgrant> But 256kbps upstream doesn't go far :(
<Hobbsee> ouch
<elkbuntu> wgrant, yeah, that's about all i've ever seeded, i have a decent income now and can afford a yummy linode
<elkbuntu> it's been great fun for both hobbsee and i
<Hobbsee> hehe, yeah ;)
<Amaranth> nalioth: I want a bot in #ubuntu-release-party so the modes will stick
<elkbuntu> which reminds me, i need to renew
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: set the modes?
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: isn't it direct debit?
<Amaranth> They go away when everyone leaves
<Amaranth> Then the first person to join gets in
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, i only did a month, i wanna pay the year out now while the american dollar is worthless
<nalioth> Amaranth: look.
<Pici> Amaranth: set gaurd on so chanserv sits in there
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: that's what i did too
<Amaranth> Pici: Can't, I don't have access :P
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: even so, i thought it was a montly direct debit.
 * Amaranth is not the council
<Amaranth> Also, when are we going to reopen #ubuntu+1? When UDS starts?
<elkbuntu> nalioth, can you do the usual between-release locking of #u-r-p please
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: sometime after it's usable.
<Hobbsee> like, vaguely usable.
<nalioth> elkbuntu: it's all been done
<elkbuntu> then what is Amaranth harping on about?
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: We can't wait for alpha 1
<nalioth> elkbuntu: he's not looked in the past few minutes
<elkbuntu> aha
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: yes we can
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: You realize that's the middle of June, right?
<Pici> Its been less than a week since the last release
<Hobbsee> no, but your point?
<Amaranth> Right, but Hobbsee wants to leave it closed for 2 months
<Hobbsee> i said vaguely usable.  i didn't specify a time, iirc.
<elkbuntu> Amaranth, i hope you're being facetious atm
<Daviey> Is it really a problem if it just /stays/ open?
<nalioth> Daviey: yes
<Amaranth> elkbuntu: No, not really
<elkbuntu> Daviey, you can sit in there and deal with all the dopies if you really want
<Amaranth> We should open it sometime during UDS
<Hobbsee> Daviey: yes, it is.
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: why?
<elkbuntu> Amaranth, traditionally it opens when the toolchain is out and usable, or so i thought
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: Because that's probably when people will start jumping on
<Amaranth> elkbuntu: That'll be before UDS even then
<nalioth> elkbuntu: yes
<elkbuntu> Amaranth, see, you're making a fuss over nothing.
<Amaranth> But I want a place where I can discuss the finer points of a broken libstdc++ with informed users. :)
<Amaranth> Although #ubuntu+1 has lacked informed users for the last two releases :/
<ikonia> Amaranth: if you find that channel....let me know please
 * Pici shrugs
<elkbuntu> informed users... internet... are you two on crack?
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: they used to exist in there
<ikonia> they did
<ikonia> now its "hi, I just installed the alpha and compiz won't work...I NEED this to work for my business now HELP!"
<elkbuntu> yeah, that channel does need an iq test at times. pity about the whole CoC thing.
<elkbuntu> although, it would fit under being respectful and courteous to those who belong in +1
<ikonia> to be honest, it needs some guys to sit in it and enforce the topic (in my view)
<Amaranth> It's because we don't have daniels to break X once a week anymore
<ikonia> the topic is quite clear
<Pici> I find +1 to be informed enough to not need hand-holding for troubleshooting up until about the last alpha
<ikonia> it's beta, it's for development/support not for someone who is a new user wanting to show off compiz with a hardy graphic
<ikonia> Pici: I think thats the key that changed
<ikonia> Pici: it used to be full of people running +1 for worthwhile reasons
<ikonia> now it's almost a kudos card to be l33t or an ill advised move for someone who wants the latest package version
<Pici> ikonia: I think it just part of the process of becoming a more popular distro
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: i like mneptok's ideas.
<Amaranth> We would discuss how daniels made our life miserable this week and swap fixes
<ikonia> Pici: I concur with that
<Pici> jack?
<elkbuntu> ikonia, or someone who's been banned from the rest of the ubuntu channels...
<ikonia> Pici: I would like to see it enforced a bit more in terms of the topic/spirit of progressing +1 in a worthwhile manner
<ikonia> elkbuntu: or that too.....
<elkbuntu> how about we in this convo here and now resolve to do just that.
<elkbuntu> we keep -motu and -devel relatively clean, +1 should be as clean as those
<ikonia> I find -motu very valuable and devel when needed, I'd love to see it like that
<ikonia> (but thats only a personal preference)
<Amaranth> I just ignore questions from people who obviously have no idea what they're doing
<ikonia> Amaranth: it runis the flow of a worthwhile discussion and the nitty grittyness of the channel
<ikonia> (again my view only)
<Amaranth> They'll give up and reinstall the stable version or they'll learn and be someone we want in there
<ikonia> Amaranth: I disagree on that
<elkbuntu> Amaranth, the problem is that ignoring those people does little as they dont lack the patience to tolerate being ignored
<elkbuntu> s/lack/have/
<ikonia> the last two releases have been pester tha channel until they get what they want
<elkbuntu> yeah, what ikonia said
<Amaranth> i don't even talk in there much anymore
<ikonia> Amaranth: I don't any more, which is a shame
<ikonia> it was a real value added channel
<Amaranth> unless i'm talking to RAOF or crdlb
<ikonia> it's a tough line to walk, 
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, can you work on finding someone to throw in a few extra X breakages? :)
<Hobbsee> hmmm
 * Hobbsee could upload X?
<elkbuntu> hahahaha
<Amaranth> I think I could get bryce to break every other upload :)
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, just let kmos upload X :)
 * Pici is reminded of the 'how do you check bugfixes' comment
<Pici> I'm not sure how we can dissuade people from using +1 as a general support channel besides the warnings we already put in the channel topic
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, you may now stop laughing.
 * Hobbsee stab elkbuntu
<Hobbsee> Pici: now, i *had* managed to forget that one.
<elkbuntu> Pici, dont underestimate the value of their GUI going byebye
<Hobbsee> Pici: although i thought the question today about "so, how do i modify debian/control" was also good.
 * elkbuntu blinks
<Hobbsee> (from coolbhavi)
<ikonia> I think your going to have an issue with kcaj in #ubuntu shortly
<Hobbsee> fun
 * Pici watches
 * Hobbsee blinks
<Hobbsee> [23:36] <Kcaj> Is there an easy way to edit cron?
<Hobbsee> [23:36] <-- mikeok has left this server (Read error: 110 (Connection timed out)).
<Hobbsee> [23:36] <Kcaj> I only need it for cron jobs
<Hobbsee> what, exactly, does he expect it to be used for, *other* than cron jobs?
<ikonia> as I suggested, I think you may have pain coming
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, norc jobs of course
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: oh.  of course.
<ikonia> Pici: sorry, I thought he was going to try the tell the guy struggling with lilo to use the windows disk
<Pici> ikonia: I have no idea who he was talking to, just looked like randomness to me
<ikonia> the guy I was with was struggling with lilo on the mbr....I smelt a trap again
<popey> uhm, I've just read back and I can't see the _actual_ reason +1 is closed, I know it's done every release, just can't see why
<popey> and why there's such opposition to opening it back up again
<nalioth> popey: it is done so that it doesn't become #ubuntu_
<popey> eh?
<nalioth> it is done so that there is a definite state of "this is for developers of the next release"
<nalioth> popey: are you not familiar with backup nicks such as nalioth_ or popey_   ?
<popey> how is there ambiguity on that score?
<Jack_Sparrow> popey +1 signifies the NEXT release, Hardy is no longer the next release it is the current release
<popey> yes
<popey> sorry, i just saw #ubuntu_ and wondered if you'd mistyped
<filo1234> we
<nalioth> if it stayed open with no code, newbs and others would just use it for current support
<Pici> Is Intrepid in such a state where #ubuntu+1 would even be necessary? 
<Hobbsee> popey: mainly, because people can't read the topic, and so keep asking for hardy support in there.  happened for gutsy too.
<Pici> filo1234: How can we help you?
<popey> Pici: yes, it's under development!
<popey> there are specs that would be good to discuss in there
<popey> gauge interest, collaborate etc
<nalioth> popey: there are better channels to discuss specs and such
<popey> before UDS of course when they get discussed at length
<popey> such as?
<Pici> I like hearing good reasons, like those, instead of just 'because.'
<nalioth> -motu ?
<nalioth> -dev ?
<Hobbsee> now, members of the irc council....
<Hobbsee> would it be wrong to ask why the mails that have hit the list do not match with the archives versions?
<popey> Hobbsee: yeah, I couldn't understand that
<Hobbsee> I've had 2 mails of mien pass through that address, but they're not on the web interface.
<popey> nalioth: I disagree, some specs aren't in a state where developers can comment
<popey> need input from users
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: what's the story?  You appear to be the list admin.
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, i was personally unaware there was an issue
<elkbuntu> although i'd begger a guess at the mod queue
<popey> the first mail in the thread never made it to the archive for example
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-irc/2008-April/
<Pici> odd
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: i've written two mails, neither of which show up, sent directly to seveas and the irc council.
<Hobbsee> er, ubuntu-irc
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: I thought that was odd also.. when I saw it earlier I figured it perhaps needed time to get itself sorted. I wonder if CCs aren't lsited for some reason?
<Hobbsee> they're showing as being to the right address.
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, as i said... -ENOCLUE and -EPOKETHEMODMORE
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: it wasn't a CC.  And no other list appears to have this problem.
<elkbuntu> that said, i havent had any irc or council mail today
<Hobbsee> was only rich's mail there today.
<Hobbsee> 7.36am local time
<PriceChild> elkbuntu: just approved Hobbsee's latest mail
<elkbuntu> aha
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, there you go
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: so, why was it being held up in the mod queue, if it had already been sent to those people on the listA?
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, need you anything more than the word "Mailman"?
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: i admin a few lists of that.  i've not seen such an option?
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: what has been held up in mod queue?
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, mailman does weird and wonderful things all the time
 * Hobbsee wonders exactly what mail PriceChild just approved, seeing as her two had already been received back
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: they're still not appearing on https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-irc/2008-April/
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: i just approved your mail to irc-council
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: oh, thanks.
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: dunno why they haven't kept you guys on the CC.
<PriceChild> I think perhaps I should add people to the auto-approve queue on there when they send one sane message..
<PriceChild> does catch a reasonable amount of spam though.
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: dennis' original mail isn't on the archives page of ubuntu-irc either.  what gives?
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, for non-busy lists it's usually advisable
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, i'd chance it being mailman being dicky, and will probably require someone harrassing a sysadmin to figure wtf
<Mez> -> mailman@lists.ubuntu.com ;)
 * Hobbsee also thought it used to be there before.
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: I have no idea. I can't delete archives... once a mail is sent and accepted then sent through, afaik it should be there.
<Mez> yeah, mailing list owners dont have power over the archives. only the sysadmins unfortunately 
<Daviey> The original mail wasn't on the archive 
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: would you mind contacting IS about it please?  Having a full log is generally a good idea.
<PriceChild> IS?
<Hobbsee> canonical sysadmins.
<Daviey> canonIcal sySadmin
<Hobbsee> i assume they might want it for the meetings.
<PriceChild> Daviey: :)
<PriceChild> The rt address?
<Daviey> http://rt.ubuntu.com
<Daviey> ubuntu:ubuntu
<Mez> PriceChild, for issues regarding mailing lists, the quickest way to get the issue to the right place is to email mailman@lists.ubuntu.com
<PriceChild> uuu shiny
<Mez> (which shoves it into the right RT queue automatically)
<PriceChild> ok will do that then?
<elkbuntu> Mez, ask the nearest canadian how trustworthy RT is
<elkbuntu> meanwhile, im off to bed
<Mez> elkbuntu, I just asked Mike... and he says he likes it
<PriceChild> https://rt.ubuntu.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=1978
<PriceChild> just found my request for joins/parts/removes/kicks/modes to be readded into it also, assigned 'General' and left :/
<PriceChild> *into irclogs.
<jpatrick> PriceChild: I talked to a sysadmin about that, he said he'd pass it on to the guy in charge of the bot...
<Myrtti> whuzzup
<LjL> hello bazhang
<bazhang> hello LjL
<LjL> bazhang will have a crack at being an op in #ubuntu, any doubts on irc commands, ask
<bazhang> thanks very much LjL
<Pici> woo
 * jussio1 wonders if bazhang is cold... Id imagine without a cloak he is ;)
<Pici> bazhang: What irc client do you use?
<jussio1> NOTICE: ubottu will be restarted in a few moments. with any luck it should be back in a matter of seconds/minutes
<jpatrick> bazhang: welcome! (at last)
<Mez> jussi01, I believe he needs to be a member first ?
<gnomefreak> jussio1: cae back fast to mozilla channel
<Mez> and bazhang uses konversation
<jussio1> Mez: still he can have a unaffiliated one
<nalioth> Mez: nope
<bazhang> wow ;)
<Mez> nalioth, I assumed that jussi01 meant an ubuntu cloak
<nalioth> ah
<nalioth> anyone can be an op, so long as they can demonstrate prior insanity  :P
<Hobbsee> nalioth: i object.
<Hobbsee> nalioth: clueful insanity, please.
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: I thought you went to bed?
<Hobbsee> nalioth: or only some forms of insanity.
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: i appear to have failed so far.
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: the light is off.  doe sthat count?
<jpatrick> hmm, /me needs rest too
<jussio1> Ok, sorry for the interuptions people, the bot will be down again for a moment. 
<Pici> jussio1: What are you doing that requires actually shutting down the bot?
<Myrtti> hey look, even I'm an op.
<Myrtti> Proves that everyone is clearly out of their minds
<bazhang> sorry all--just getting the rundown
<bazhang> thanks LjL
<nalioth> bazhang: if you stand still too long, you'll get it
<bazhang> thanks nalioth
<nalioth> bazhang: --- rundown
<bazhang> nalioth: oh haha
<nalioth> you guys, do you have 'morick' doing weird stuff in any channels?  ( i'm in #kubuntu-offtopic poking it )
<Pici> nalioth: someone in #freenode was just complaining about it actaully.
<LjL> nalioth: he's not in any channels i'm it except it, but p
<LjL> yes, that
<nalioth> Pici: yes, that is why i'm looking into it
<Pici> nalioth: o
<LjL> i think you've stopped looking into it
<nalioth> and now it's taken care of
<Amaranth> jussi01: Can we get ubottu in #ubuntu-desktop?
<LjL> wait, is that still tobmaif?
<LjL> hm, java user... nah
<jussio1> ubottu: join #ubuntu-desktop
<jussio1> Amaranth: ^ got it now?
<Amaranth> Thanks!
<jussio1> YW :)
<jpatrick> ubottu: make me a cup of tea
<ubottu> jpatrick: Error: "make" is not a valid command.
<LjL> you need to run ./configure first, silly
 * jpatrick thinks he should of said "please"
<ompaul> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
 * ompaul looks at the topic and gets a funny feeling of dejavous
<ompaul> all over again
<Nafallo> ooh
<bazhang> ;)
<Nafallo> ah bot! :-)
<Pici> no, u bot
<bazhang> so no 'op' ing in here?
<stdin> just like in #ubuntu, you only op when you need to
<bazhang> thanks stdin
<stdin> though we all get a nice shiny +v :)
<bazhang> time to read up on all this :)
<stdin> besides, you can't op, you only have level 5, like me 
 * ompaul growls at wiki uploading time
<bazhang> stdin: so level one is just a meagre few?
<stdin> take a look at "/msg chanserv access #ubuntu-ops list" and "/msg chanserv level #ubuntu-ops list" for what the levels can do
<stdin> basically level 5 here means you get auto-voiced
<bazhang> thanks stdin
<ompaul> propose opening +1 
<PriceChild> Hmmm need a job.
<Mez> PriceChild, no comment
<Myrtti> PriceChild: welcome to Finland
<Myrtti> http://www.kampanjasivu.fi/workinfinland/
<Myrtti> number of polarbears: 0
<Myrtti> LIES
<Myrtti> we have 3 (three) polar bears.
<Myrtti> they're in a zoo, but who counts.
<Mez> Myrtti, lol *hugs*
<Mez> random as hell - nice to see some light-heartedness in here
<Nafallo> :-)
<Myrtti> /me contemplates on kicking the webcam on
 * Mez nominates Myrtti as the official Ubuntu IRC team Cheerleader
<Myrtti> woo \o/
<Mez> bzr init --dirstate-tagas
<Mez> argh
<Mez> typed wrong command in wrong window
<Nafallo> :-)
<ompaul> Mez, and not for the last time most likely .... ;-)
 * ompaul runs around in circles
<Mez> ompaul, I always do it...
<Mez> It's cause of too many monitors
 * Mez needs focus follows brain
<ompaul> Mez, please upgrade to brain 1.01
<Mez> sudo apt-get install brain=1.01
<ompaul> you can't even patch the one you have atm :)
<ompaul> pin up your brain ;-)
<Mez> Error: no package "brain" was found
<PriceChild> Mez: hmm? :)
<Mez> I walked in to: <PriceChild> Hmmm need a job.
<jdong> Mez: he's considering a career in adult entertainment.
 * Mez was thinking he was on about another kind of job
 * Mez sighs
<PriceChild> Yeah... I've been running a few ideas past jdong.
<Mez> PriceChild, well, you've got the right man there *hands jdong back his pimp hat*
<Daviey> i'd pay £10 to watch a pole dance by PriceChild 
<PriceChild> Mez: what kind of job?
<jdong> lol
<Mez> Daviey, hehe... see /msg
<PriceChild> Daviey: is it the hair that does it for you?
<jdong> PriceChild: what hair where?
 * jdong winces
<PriceChild> Oi! stop talking about your fantasies about me in private Mez!!!
<Mez> PriceChild, *chuckles*
 * Mez composes an email
<Daviey> :)
<Daviey> Mez: That is rude, and how did you take those photos?
<PriceChild> I did wonder why the webcam light went on those times..
<jdong> PriceChild: s/(in) (private)/\2 \1/
<jdong> fixed it for you.
<PriceChild> jdong: how rude!!! :O
 * Mez pastes Daviey a copy of the email he just sent
<LjL> jdong: and you win the Laziest Regex Award, too
<jdong> :D
<Mez> LjL, nah, I won it when half asleep the other day
<Mez> s/(.)/\1/
<Mez> oh, no
<Mez> s/(.)/\1/i
<LjL> well, that's... half asleep, not lazy
<Mez> LjL, true ;)
<Mez> but the i made all the difference
<Myrtti> oh dear
<Myrtti> I was talking to Nafallo and LjL in Swedish in -irc and thought I might say something about the webcam to Mez here
<Myrtti> took me a while to realise trying to tell it to Mez in Swedish is probably useless
<Nafallo> hehe
<Myrtti> and I even started to tell that ^ in Swedish
<Mez> Myrtti, specially as my swedish friend is currently afk
<Mez> Myrtti, it's very red - and no smiles :(
<Mez> well, orange
<Myrtti> Miia Ranta, mental adjustment: FAIL
<Mez> you're going for the ubuntu theme arent you
<Nafallo> Mez: I'm not AFK ;-)
<Mez> Nafallo, ok, my Swedish colleahe
<Mez> and Nafallo I thought you lived in London/
<Nafallo> Mez: well yea... that doesn't really change where I came from :-)
<Mez> Nafallo, hmmles
<Myrtti> oh hell. I'm now thinking in swedish
<Myrtti> /me slaps forehead
<Nafallo> victory is mine! :-)
<Myrtti> /me contemplates on turning the laptop camera around on it's hinges and show MOM
<Myrtti> probably too lowsy lighting
<Mez> get a torch
<Myrtti> I hate allergies
<Myrtti> mweep.
 * Mez throws somethign at Myrtti 
<mohi> hi :)
<mohi> where is ubotu? :D
<Myrtti> !bot
<ubottu> I am ubottu, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new, gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<mohi> :D
<Myrtti> anything else?
<mohi> Myrtti: doesnt ubottu comes to other channels?
<Myrtti> it will probably never be on all the same channels ubotu was in
<mohi> s/comes/come
<Myrtti> but it's on a few, we try not to load it too much yet, and besides, he's only a stand-in
<Myrtti> what channel in particular did you have on your mind?
<mohi> aha.. ok! ty Myrtti
<mohi> Myrtti: ubuntu-ir
<Myrtti> I'm not sure it's on uk either ;-)
<mohi> oH! :D
<Myrtti> it's on au
<Myrtti> oh well.
<mohi> ok. :)
<Nafallo> "nose powdered" *ASG*
<mohi> GoodLuck friends :)
<Myrtti> asg?
<Myrtti> did it appea...
<Myrtti> ok
<Nafallo> Myrtti: asgarv == lol in Swedish ;-)
<Myrtti> ah
<RyanPrior> What happened to ubotu?
<Nafallo> !bot
<ubottu> I am ubottu, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new, gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
#ubuntu-ops 2008-05-01
<PriceChild> Mr. Castro thanked you guys in his blog on planet :)
<Amaranth> Mr. Castro?
<Amaranth> That's pretty formal for a guy you've met in person :P
<PriceChild> Yes, I have.. :)
<mneptok> nalioth: how's you Spanish?
<mneptok> *your
<MagicFab> hey all - a bunch of people are really trashing #ubuntu-ar-cafe which is supposedly friendly OT. Can anyone help ?
 * mneptok gestures at nalioth again
<mneptok> :)
<ubottu> Pelo called the ops in #ubuntu
<bazhang> just had to mute someone in #ubuntu ; they are not responding--have asked them to go to their local ubuntu channel
<nalioth> bazhang: we appreciate your input, but the play-by-play isn't necessary
<bazhang> sorry nalioth; just wanted to make sure my actions were correct--it being the first time
<nalioth> we'll let you know if we see any oddities in them
<bazhang> thanks very much
<nalioth> you will soon learn the MO of common trolls
<nalioth> this was one.  you see he left as soon as his voice was taken.
<bazhang> thanks for the help--sorry to ask so many questions
<nalioth> no worries on the questions
<nalioth> ask away
<bazhang> much appreciated :)
<mneptok> O:)
<mneptok> nice to see you with a head-danish, bazhang :)
<bazhang> did not notice I got kicked :)
<bazhang> hi mneptok :)
<mneptok> welcome to our nightmare.
<bazhang> haha
<mneptok> remember, "non ex transverso, sed deorsum."
<bazhang> willl have to google that :)
<poolie> hi
<poolie> could someone please ask ubotu or its replacement to join #bzr?
<poolie> we miss him
<mneptok> poolie: i'll make sure that happens when jussi01 unidles
<elky_work> mneptok, iirc Jucato and LjL may also have admin, not sure
<poolie> thankyou
<ubottu> BluesKaj called the ops in #kubuntu
<Myrtti> Whose is that
<BunnyRevolution> it's me
<Myrtti> H
<Myrtti> Hrm
<mneptok> 00:33 CTCP VERSION reply from BunnyRevolution: ChatZilla 0.9.81 [Firefox 3.0b5/2008041514]
<mneptok> cute ident
<Myrtti> Indeed
<Amaranth> BunnyRevolution is in that other channel
<elky_work> yes, i know
<Myrtti> I've got admins too to it
<ubottu> Riddell called the ops in #ubuntu
<gnomefreak> you cant use wildcards :(
<gnomefreak> anyone car e to help me remove users?
<ubottu> J-_ called the ops in #ubuntu
<gnomefreak> !staff
<ubottu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel or Gary,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<Myrtti> whoa
<gnomefreak> thank you for the k-lines
<gnomefreak> i couldnt keep up
<Myrtti> ok, time to leash a regexp ignore
<ubottu> icqnumber called the ops in #ubuntu
<gnomefreak> Myrtti: ther has to be another way
<Myrtti> /ignore -regexp -pattern "K-lined" #ubuntu QUITS
<Myrtti> sure, tell me when you figure one out
<ubottu> DJones called the ops in #ubuntu
<elkbuntu> nalioth, the yvonnebots just got #debian
<ikonia> whoaaa can someone look at YvonneDa* names in #ubuntu
<Myrtti> !staff
<ubottu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel or Gary,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<ikonia> 9 users suddenly became the same nick
<gnomefreak> they came back?
<Myrtti> seems that they have this funky way to join
<ubottu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu
<ikonia> gents linux_user%%% in #ubuntu swearing wants fedora support, won't go
<Myrtti> dealing
<ikonia> appriciated
<ubottu> In ubottu, ikonia said: !envy is  envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotttu  binarydriver »
<Myrtti> !envyng
<ubottu> Factoid envyng not found
<Myrtti> !info envyng
<ubottu> Package envyng does not exist in gutsy
<Myrtti> there should be different factoids
<Myrtti> !envy
<ubottu> envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<ikonia> ubotu never got updated with envyng
<ikonia> just cautious of the links in ubottu thats referencing ubotu
<elkbuntu> they should all have been a self reference to begin with, similar to how <reply> is done
<ikonia> yes, there are a few (looking through the database) that hard code the name of ubotu
<ikonia> help in #ubuntu again
<ikonia> the yyoonne guys are back
<ikonia> about 15 nick changes at once
<ikonia> !staff 
<ubottu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel or Gary,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<ikonia> elkbuntu: thank you
<Gary> asked for senior staffer assistance
<ikonia> poor elkbuntu banning about 20 nicks
<ikonia> elkbuntu: nice effort
<elkbuntu> Gary, the yvonnebots have been hanging around for days, im not sure it's something they can cope with
<elkbuntu> Gary, is there a way to put a ban in that matches and removes when they change nick?
<elkbuntu> there was already a new batch waiting in #debian by the looks
<Gary> you could ban yvonne*
<elkbuntu> Gary, and that would *remove* them when they change the nick to that?
<Gary> if it were a mute, it'd mute em
<Gary> but no, it'd not remove them
<elkbuntu> so your answer to 'is there a way' is 'no'?
<ikonia> elkbuntu: rather than freenode banning / kicking I wonder if it would be possible to have something like flood bot kick %yvonne% nicks
<ikonia> elkbuntu: eg: as it see's a list of known nicks kick them
<elkbuntu> what about one of those chanserv bans... the type sev cracked over
<ikonia> that shouldn't be too big an augment
<ikonia> then it's useful beyond this current problem
<elkbuntu> ikonia, a floodbot hitlist could be useful yes
<ikonia> you could have a "known nick" list for things like this
<elkbuntu> LjL, ^^
<gnomefreak> today is a german holiday?
<Myrtti> today is a Finnish holiday for sure
<bazhang> not a Taiwanese holiday
<Pici> May Day
<Myrtti> almost every Finn is suffering from a mild headache today
<Pici> Solar flares?
<Myrtti> hangover
<Hobbsee> ikonia: envy is in ubuntu now
<Pici> envyng, and only for hardy.
<Hobbsee> yeah, that.
<Hobbsee> seeing as that's released now...
<gnomefreak> is the bot missing the @ plugins?
<gnomefreak> or is it borked
<elkbuntu> @ping
<ubottu> pong
<gnomefreak> @now berlin
<ubottu> gnomefreak: Error: "now" is not a valid command.
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, it just hates you
<gnomefreak> it does
<gnomefreak> maybe its the now info that is missing
<gnomefreak> and its breaking on !info iceape-browser gutsy
<gnomefreak> but !info firefox works
<jussio1> !info iceape-browser
<ubottu> Package iceape-browser does not exist in gutsy
<jussio1> !info iceape-browser hardy
<jussio1> hrm
<gnomefreak> jussio1: its seamonkey in hardy
<gnomefreak> iceape is transitional in hardy
<jussio1> gnomefreak: yeah, but it still should have returned it doesnt exist
<jussio1> I need to look at that. 
<gnomefreak> thanks :)
<gnomefreak> if you used seveas plugins and code it should all be there and working unless he changed it while i was gone
<jussio1> gnomefreak: Ill have a look at it. this bot has been running for a while, but seveas stuff was used as a base. 
<gnomefreak> ah
<jussio1> gnomefreak: do you know the plugin name that was used for the now command?
<gnomefreak> jussio1: no i dont
<gnomefreak> i was never a bot guy i had one it worked like crap and that was the end
<jussio1> gnomefreak: ahh, got you. Ill go look at it anyway :)
<gnomefreak> incoming
 * Pici ducks
<gnomefreak> Yvonne is complaining about being banned
<gnomefreak> said it wasnt him
<gnomefreak> i started banning than they were being k-lines
<gnomefreak> k-lined
<gnomefreak> whats the command to bring up ban list?
<Pici> /bans or /mode +b #channel
<gnomefreak> thanks
<gnomefreak> it doesnt even show that i banned anyone
<Yvonne> hello
<gnomefreak> Yvonne: i know i banned a few of them just cant seem to locate it in the channel
<Yvonne> that's ok hun I understand you had to do this
<gnomefreak> i did ban you as im seeing it but hard to tell between you and the other nicks
<Yvonne> I understand
<Myrtti> collateral damage :-<
<Yvonne> I just sit idle here I'm innocent :P
<Pici> Which channel?
<gnomefreak> ill unban you to try it if it hapens again than we will see what happens than
<gnomefreak> Pici: i got it
<Yvonne> I could get in already it's fine now
<Pici> Okay
<Myrtti> it's really scary to see 10+ nicks change to Yvonne[^\w]{2}
<Yvonne> yeah I get it
<Myrtti> oh, I suck at regexpes
<Yvonne> I just didn't want anyone to think it was me doing this.
<gnomefreak> 08:28 -!- Irssi: Channel not fully synchronized yet, try again after a while
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: use a +e?
<gnomefreak> Yvonne: try to join
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: i had script command wrong
<Yvonne> I'm already in hun
<gnomefreak> than why did i unban you?
<Yvonne> I don't know =)
<Yvonne> that's weird indeed
<gnomefreak> ok i see what happened too many of you started banning all of them
<elkbuntu> Yvonne, we're seasoned ops, we know how it goes :)
<Yvonne> :)
<Yvonne> thanks for fixing things :)
<Amaranth> crap i fell asleep with my laptop on my lap
<gnomefreak> 100+ of someones nick its bound to happen
<jussio1> Amaranth: :P
<Amaranth> worse, i fell asleep pushing the f1 key
<gnomefreak> good f1 doesnt do anything outside of compiz
<Pici> I was going to suggest seeking help if you fell asleep like that, but I guess you're one step ahead of me
<gnomefreak> good thing *
<Amaranth> err, f1 is help
<gnomefreak> oh crap f1 does do something
<Amaranth> for, say, xchat-gnome
<Pici> ba-dum
<gnomefreak> yeah i got gnome-term help
<Amaranth> i have like 100 yelps open
<gnomefreak> ok im gone for a bit
<elkbuntu> Yvonne, have you any clue what they're wanting from you, or are they just sick puppies?
<Yvonne> they got what they want I guess, me banned.
<Yvonne> I don't know
<Yvonne> I have a weird feeling they come from my network.
<elkbuntu> Yvonne, havent considered changing your nick?
<Yvonne> maybe I should if it continues
<Yvonne> I rather not.
<elkbuntu> i think there's more coming guys
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor
<Pici> lag methinks
<Yvonne> I'll leave the #ubuntu for now 
<Yvonne> maybe they part
<elkbuntu> i doubt it
<Yvonne> if they are out to get me only they wont have fun if I can't see it.
<elkbuntu> Yvonne, if you changed your nick to Yvonne| it would probably make sure you're the last yvonne on the tabcomplete list
<Hobbsee> Yvonne: that's admitting defeat.
<Yvonne> Hobbsee: I know, but what can I do.
<elkbuntu> and hence, we'd not accidentally hit you
<Hobbsee> Yvonne: keep participating anyway, and rely on freenode staff to kline the trolls.
<Hobbsee> if, in their infinite wisdom, they choose not to do anything, then you may want to quit
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, they *are* klining them, but they're coming back with more ips really quickly
<Yvonne> they join slowly, sit for a while then "attack"
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: ah, damn.  i was under the impressoin they'd stopped for a bit.
<elkbuntu> they might be catching breath, yeah
<Yvonne> If they really come from my network, they know I can't *line them here
<elkbuntu> you should be gathering a really nice collection of ips for there though ;)
<Yvonne> ahh, my coffee is cold now
<jussio1> morning Jucato
<Jucato> hey jussio1 good evening
<Hobbsee> morning Jucato!
<Jucato> hiya Hobbsee!!!! :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Yvonne> maybe staffers can see they have different usermodes set, I know most floodbots on my network mostly have deaf mode set so they are easy to find
<Yvonne> not that we have a network full of floodbots though, that didn't sound good :)
<elkbuntu> you could always pop into #freenode and ask
<Yvonne> thanks, I hope it wont happen again
<Myrtti> !ubotu
<ubottu> I am ubottu, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new, gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<Yvonne> have a nice day/evening all
<elkbuntu> poor thing
<jussio1> Myrtti: is there a problem?
<Myrtti> !no ubotu is I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose pwodered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeus looks in the near future ;)
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<elkbuntu> incoming
<Myrtti> !bot
<ubottu> I am ubottu, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new, gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<jussio1> Myrtti: someone screwed the alias's 
<Myrtti> !ubotu
<ubottu> ubotu is I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose pwodered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeus looks in the near future ;)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor
<Myrtti> dangh
<jussio1> !-bot
<ubottu> bot aliases: list, everything - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 00:41:01
<jussio1> !-ubotu
<ubottu> ubotu aliases: yourself, usage, factoid, brain, help, add, help me, syntax, factoids, me - added by Seveas on 2006-06-19 12:15:56
<Myrtti> I give up
<jussio1> !no, bot is <alias>ubotu
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussio1
<jussio1> !-ubotu
<ubottu> ubotu aliases: yourself, bot, usage, factoid, brain, help, add, help me, syntax, factoids, me - added by Seveas on 2006-06-19 12:15:56
<jussio1> !no, list is <alias>ubotu
<ubottu> You are editing an alias. Please repeat the edit command within the next 10 seconds to confirm
<jussio1> !no, list is <alias>ubotu
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussio1
<jussio1> !no, everything is <alias>ubotu
<ubottu> You are editing an alias. Please repeat the edit command within the next 10 seconds to confirm
<jussio1> !no, everything is <alias>ubotu
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussio1
<jussio1> Myrtti: there we are :)
<hischild> not to be annoying, but what's up with the huge k-line spam in #ubuntu?
<Myrtti> it's not spam
<Myrtti> if you're using irssi, feel free to use ignore
<hischild> i use xchat, how would i use ignore? 
<Pici> klines are done by freenode staff, not Ubuntu ops.
<Myrtti> /ignore -regexp -pattern "K-lined" #ubuntu QUITS
<Myrtti> that's for irssi
<Dave2> you can't ignore by pattern in XChat by default
<Dave2> (annoyingly.)
<hischild> Pici, alright thank you. 
<Myrtti> well doh, everybody knows irssi is the superiour irc client... ;-)
<hischild> Myrtti, i'm still getting used to all the command line features and programs 
<hischild> but thank you all for the info. I'll see what i can manage with irssi. 
 * Dave2 is an xchat user, but has a tendency to get annoyed by its limitations... (Thankfully I use irssi-proxy also.)
<Hobbsee> yay, proxies@
<Myrtti> !bot
<ubottu> ubotu is I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose pwodered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeus looks in the near future ;)
<Myrtti> !no ubotu is <reply> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose pwodered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeus looks in the near future ;)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, Myrtti said: !no ubotu is <reply> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose pwodered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeus looks in the near future ;)
<Myrtti> /me ignores Ubotwo 
<Dave2> \allserv back
<ikonia> Hobbsee: sorry. missed your comment earlier, envyng is in ubuntu as I understand it, but envy isn't
<ikonia> I appriciate one is really a front end from what I've read, but is there any distincation that is not clear
<Hobbsee> ikonia: yeah, that.
<Hobbsee> ikonia: it should have it's crackfulness removed
<ikonia> Hobbsee: so is "envy" still the hunk of junk, or is it a new re-write thats been incoperated (envy - not envyng"
<Amaranth> envy still sucks, envyng is not bad
<ikonia> Amaranth: thats as I understood it also
<ikonia> just want to make sure I don't rubbish a product thats trying to be brought forward
<Hobbsee> heh
 * Hobbsee doesn't know
<bazhang> envyng is fine
<ikonia> bazhang: as in fine it works, or as in fine it's "supported"
<ikonia> bazhang: and are you differentiating between results from envy over envyng
<ikonia> (sorry, just being clear)
<Amaranth> sort of supported
<Amaranth> it's in universe and the guy had help from ubuntu people to make it not suck
<bazhang> ikonia: sorry did not see your message--works fine in results as using it now and no problems whatsoever; envy is a bit of a problem to say the least
<ikonia> bazhang, got you, and Amaranth response also paints a clearer picture of why
<ikonia> maybe an update on the facotid of that, makes it easier to differentiate for people
<bazhang> ikonia as to the why--well only gurus could say
<bazhang> as I suspect you are
<ikonia> no no, that makes sense, if ng is a re-write / update with ubuntu input, I suspect the quality control will be better than the tosh that envy as a tool knocked out
<ikonia> my reading suggested it was just a re-submital to ubuntu with a front end, but a re-write/update makes sense
<ikonia> input appriciated, 
<ikonia> !envyng
<ubottu> Factoid envyng not found
<ikonia> ok, 
<ikonia> !envy > ikonia
<ubottu> In ubottu, ikonia said: envy is "envy is an  unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". For an updated solution, see !envyng - a package provided in the ubuntu universe repository
<ubottu> In ubottu, ikonia said: !envyng is "envyng is an updated version of the unsupported !envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository and has community support. As an early app, it's results may very but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<jussio1> !envyng | ikonia
<ubottu> ikonia: envyng is an updated version of the unsupported !envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository and has community support. As an early version, it's results may very but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<ikonia> better
<ikonia> thanks
<jussio1> :)
<ikonia> nice to give peopler a better solution rather than saying unsupported ! tough luck !
<ikonia> jussio1: may "vary" not "very
<ikonia> fat fingers on my part
<Pici> !envyng =~ s/very/vary/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<ikonia> ta
<Pici> oh hey, the bot listened to me too
 * Pici gives jussio1 a cookie
<wgrant> Also, s/'//
<ikonia> wgrant: ahhh wrong its
 * jussio1 passes the cookie onto stdins
<Pici> !envyng =~ s/'//
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<ikonia> well spoted
<ikonia> spotted
<wgrant> Pici: Thanks.
<Pici> surely
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor
<ubottu> eth01 called the ops in #ubuntu
<Amaranth> Wow, these guys are getting good
<Amaranth> Join slowly then part flood, never seen that before
<Dave2> i think i've see nthat sort of behaviour from bots a few times in the past. relatively rarethough.
<Dave2> ugh, nobody can possibly tell from my typing that I'm utterly knackered \o/
<Pici> MetaMorfoziS: Hello, how can we help you today?
<MetaMorfoziS> hi, no thanks
<Pici> MetaMorfoziS: Please see the topic then.
<chmac_away> G'day
<chmac_away> ubottu says: See also «/msg ubotu Guidelines»
<ubottu> chmac_away: Error: "says:" is not a valid command.
<Pici> chmac_away: How can we help you?
<Pici> chmac_away: ah, thankyou
<Pici> chmac_away: which factoid?
<chmac_away> It needs 2 Ts, and it doesn't recognise Guidelines as a command :)
<ikonia> thats me
<ikonia> it's !away
<chmac_away> Ahh, yes, that would be the factoid
<chmac_away> :)
<Pici> *sigh*
<ikonia> Pici: it's in the udpate I sent Myrtti 
<Pici> !guidelines
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ikonia> !away 
<ubottu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubotu Guidelines»
<Pici> !away =~ s/ubotu/ubottu/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<chmac_away> But !command doesn't produce the same result as /msg ubottu command, or at least not with Guidelines
<chmac_away> Try /msg ubottu guidelines, you get "Error: "Guidelines" is not a valid command." then the factoid
<Pici> chmac_away: Yeah, its currently a known issue.  ubottu was just put in place because we have had some issues with the original bot's host :(
<chmac_away> Cool
<chmac_away> And apologies for the nick changes, I'm on a load of channels, I know it's one of those controversial things :)
<Myrtti> checkout myrtticam before my battery dies!
<Seeker`> Myrtti: link?
<Myrtti> my host + cam
<Pici> Is that a trashcan?
<Myrtti> yeah, I'm at my moms
<Pici> booo
<Myrtti> you want to see my playhouse?
<Pici> BÖÖÖÖÖ rather
<Pici> Playhouse?
<Hobbsee> will mootbot come back, at some point?
<Seeker`> Hobbsee: I would hope so - been too busy to try and sort anything esle
<Seeker`> I dont currently have a host to run it on
<ikonia> Seeker`: you do now
<Seeker`> ikonia: ?
<ikonia> I have host available :)
<Seeker`> hmm
<Seeker`> I'll have to get the code etc. together to be transferred  -depends on whether I still have access to Seveas' server
<ikonia> ah
<ikonia> you where working well with that bot
<ikonia> I remember you starting it I think
<Seeker`> I dont seem to have access any more
<Seeker`> I iwll have to send him an email about it
<Seeker`> lecture over, bye
<Yvonne> sorry to bug you, but could someone unban me from #debian please
<Yvonne> I've msgd several staffers but they are all gone it seems.
<Myrtti> Damn neighbours
<Myrtti> Pulled the plug from wlan routers
<ikonia> poor yvonne, must have been banned with the nick flood guys earlier
<Hobbsee> [02:16] <sabdfl> elmo says he will run ubotu with pleasure
<Hobbsee> [02:16] <sabdfl> can you coordinate with him?
<Hobbsee> goody.
<Seeker`> yay!
<Seeker`> sadly the mootbot plugin for the new ubotu was never finished
<Seeker`> so it still needs to run on eggdrop, which noone with a "decent" network will touch
<Hobbsee> so, PriceChild has offered to handle it, as i'm afk for the next while (work, uni, etc)
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: ewww.
<Hobbsee> someone had better finish teh plugin.
<Seeker`> yeah
<Seeker`> I dont know python
<Seeker`> :(
<Seeker`> Was the new ubotu ever finished?
<ikonia> not according to the repo
<Pici> eww eggdrop
<Seeker`> hmm, laptop battery is almost dead-  I may go a bit quiet soon :)
<Seeker`> Pici: It is very easy to code in - but wrt security it has been compared to swiss chees
<Seeker`> e
<Pici> I do not like tcl
<Seeker`> It took about an hour to learn
<Pici> I tried using it a while ago to make a trivia bot and failed miserably
<tonyyarusso> I wish there was a way to put a comment on the same line as "chanserv gives|removes op to|from foo"
<Pici> tonyyarusso: What do you mean?
<tonyyarusso> Pici: Like, I just opped myself in -classroom to handle questions, but then popey came back so I didn't need to, so I could do something like '/quote chanserv op #ubuntu-classroom -tonyyarusso "Lets popey handle it instead"'
<tonyyarusso> Pici: Or, sometimes I op in another channel just to do /invites, and it looks weird to op up, do nothing visible, and deop.
<Pici> tonyyarusso: ah
<Pici> I'm gonna pull down a branch of the new ubot code and take a look at it since Seveas probably wont be touching that anymore
<nalioth> DONUTS!
<Pici> WHERE?!
<nalioth> thought you were bringing them, Pici 
<Pici> nalioth: Pastries and donuts I have none
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor
<Hasone> I'm trying to fix this dcc thing, but I can't find th  options in chatzilla
<hischild> i've given it some thought and was wondering whether the pastebin factoid can contain some info for pastebinit (the app)?
<stdin> what it would you want it to say?
<gnomefreak> we have pastebinit in the archives?
<gnomefreak> i was using webboard
<gnomefreak> we do
<gnomefreak> hm
<hischild> stdin, i have no idea. I only gave it some thought as it's one of the main utilities i make others use for pastebinning information and then i started wondering. 
<hischild> gnomefreak, we do :-)
<hischild> stdin, perhaps a new factoid explaining the purpose of pastebinit with a link in !pastebin?
<stdin> go ahead and suggest one
<gnomefreak> it doesnt show up anywhere though
<hischild> gnomefreak, pastebinit is a command line app. You can feed it information and it'll produce a pastebin link. cat /etc/X11/xorg | pastebinit gives you a pastebin with your xorg.conf for example. 
<hischild> stdin, where/how? (sorry new to this)
<gnomefreak> oh
<hischild> gnomefreak, fix that typo there to xorg.conf and not just xorg
<gnomefreak> sweet
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~$ pastebinit -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.com/f624cd9bc
<stdin> hischild: you can "/msg ubottu pastebinit is ....." or do "!pastebin it is ...", or just type it here
<gnomefreak> omg i love it
<gnomefreak> its easy
<hischild>  /xorg ==> sudo aptitude install pastebinit && cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit
<gnomefreak> -i worked with less work :)
<hischild> stdin, i'm afraid i'm not that good at wording and stuff. 
<hischild> gnomefreak, true, but piping works with ls as well, as with most other commands 
<gnomefreak> oh
<hischild> gnomefreak, your way works better for files, i'll admit that :)
<gnomefreak> but wont work for everything unless you pipe output to file
<hischild> gnomefreak, stuttering output is true. Temp files work for that. 
<gnomefreak> yep but proble is cant use it when building failures occur as it would be way too much text 
<gnomefreak> problem but its fixable
<hischild> perhaps pipe to a file and then tail it?
<gnomefreak> yeah that would work
<hischild> gnomefreak, it's very useful when helping someone who can't use a pastebin service good, or has some command line problems. It's hard for a newcomer to copy out of a terminal sometimes. 
<gnomefreak> xorg issues it works great for 
<gnomefreak> install that mouse app and you can paste with mouse
<hischild> that mouse app?
<gnomefreak> cant recall name of it off hand
<gnomefreak> its like 3 letters
<hischild> what does it do? 
<gnomefreak> allows you to paste without X
<gnomefreak> gpm i think it is
<hischild> sounds nice
<gnomefreak> that is the app
<hischild> !show gpm
<ubottu> Factoid show gpm not found
<hischild> !info gpm
<ubottu> gpm: General Purpose Mouse Interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.19.6-23build1 (gutsy), package size 340 kB, installed size 660 kB
<hischild> i see. *checks*
<gnomefreak> im 99% sure on it
<hischild> oh man my pc is slow ... converting a dvd to avi 
 * mneptok whispers "avi is not a format" :P
<hischild> gnomefreak, yes you're right. Says so in aptitude show :)
 * gnomefreak cant sign in :(
 * hischild whispers back that it's a rough description, but would you call dvd a file format then?
<gnomefreak> its possible dvd is a type of format
<mneptok> AVI is a container. it can wrap many codecs, including DivX and XviD, which are probably the most poular.
<mneptok> *popular
<gnomefreak> why dont they just spell it backwards
<mneptok> DVD video uses a raw encrypted video stream, and a timing hint track, IIRC
<gnomefreak> someone stopped thinking of names i guess
<ompaul> gnomefreak,  backawards has more letters than it  ;-)
<gnomefreak> :)
<ompaul> gnomefreak,  and upon more reflection it is also noted that backawards has more letters than ti  ;-)
<hischild> gnomefreak, from my point of view, dvd is also a container, as is avi. Though i'm currently converting to an XviD format :)
<mneptok> lol
<mneptok> that's the spirit!
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> DivX and Xvid are different. how?
<gnomefreak> why
<ompaul> don't ask why politics of being a monopoly are boring
<gnomefreak> he worte it on paper and went to a mirror
<mneptok> DivX is a proprietary codec based off work done on MPEG4
<mneptok> XviD is an open reverse-engineering of the DivX codec.
<ompaul> and what is on a DVD to start with?
 * ompaul knows nothing of DVDs
<mneptok> DVD video uses a raw encrypted video stream, and a timing hint track, IIRC
<mneptok> (x2) :)
<gnomefreak> scratches
<hischild> ompaul, a music dvd from immortal souls. 
<ompaul> mneptok, so it is just a data dump 
<ompaul> done on a sector by sector basis or whatever way they do it 
<gnomefreak> all i know is i learned how to do bad things with dvd files
<hischild> mneptok, i have no idea which codec came to be from which one or how they came to be at all, but from my experience so far XviD gives me better results then DivX
<mneptok> ompaul: it is compressed and encrypted in some way. guy named Jon knows about that stuff. ;)
<ompaul> mneptok, ack
<gnomefreak> so do i :( but shhh
<ompaul> mneptok, that would be a surname then ;-)
<mneptok> ompaul: yeah, his given name is "DVD"
<ompaul> hehe
<ompaul> ok
 * ompaul wanders back to doing silly stuff to postfix queues 
 * gnomefreak trying to rememb3er java :( ill trade jobs
<ompaul> how come last night before I went to bed there were something like 47 spams waiting to die in the q and tonight there are only 7 don't spammers work Thursdays?
 * ompaul grins
<ompaul> the long expiring queue
<ompaul> la la lala laaaaaa
 * ompaul looks for the plot
<gnomefreak> they did alot today
<gnomefreak> except not email just IRC
<hischild> the jesus dude is kind of freaking out it appears in #ubuntu. 
<Nafallo> nail him to a cross!
 * Nafallo hides
 * hischild grabs nails n hammer
<elky_work> ompaul, did your restriction on the nick 'jesus' get lifted?
<ompaul> elky_work, people thought it was far too broad and now we get this 
<elky_work> indeed
<hischild> curtis is asking for torrent links to cod4 and spamming me. I'll put him on ignore, but i'm fairly sure he'll bother others with it as well. 
<elky_work> hischild, iirc curtis was in last night spamming with '?'
<hischild> elky_work, after refusing to help him obtain a link for a cod4 torrent he started to do that, yes. 
<elky_work> ompaul, can you please waste some time on curtis before removing him
<hischild> i'm sure you'll enjoy yourself with it
<elky_work> im at work. i shouldnt even be in *this* channel
<ompaul> ack
<gnomefreak> i have no history with him :)
#ubuntu-ops 2008-05-02
<hischild> thank you ompaul 
<gnomefreak> he didnt want to come back i guess
<hischild> just put his priv msg's on ignore. He started to annoy me as well. 
<hischild> i wish you all the best of luck, don't get drunk to much and i'll see you all around later. Thanks so far. 
<ffm> Hey, think we should also have ubuntu logged by http://irseek.com/ ?
<ffm> It's searchable, as opposed to the current log system, and is external and thus, independant (this would be in addition to the current logging scheme)
<PriceChild> ffm: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-irc/2007-December/000383.html
<ffm> PriceChild, Thanks.
<ffm> By the way, is there any way for me to see the earliest thing said by a person in a certan channel? (back a few years, google gives only current results)
<elky_work> irclogs.ubuntu.com
<mneptok> ffm: got a flux capacitor?
<ffm> mneptok, I wish.
<ffm> elky_work, Does that let me search?
<ffm> (other than "site:irclogs.ubuntu.com" on google)
<elky_work> ffm, they're ordered by date. logic should help
<mneptok> vulcan chicks are hawt.
<elky_work> ffm, logic takes one to: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2004/07/05/
<ubottu> fde called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubottu> BluesKaj called the ops in #kubuntu
<ubottu> Pelo called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubottu> patifa called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubottu> c called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubottu> Bodsda called the ops in #ubuntu
<Bodsda> anyone here with power in #ubuntu
<stdin> I don't think anyone with powers is awake, or they'd have acted by now
<Bodsda> damn -- oh well will recall in 5 then
<ubottu> c called the ops in #ubuntu
<bodhi_zazen> 'lo 
<bodhi_zazen> troll in #ubuntu and I can no op
<ubottu> RoAk called the ops in #ubuntu-irc
<ubottu> RyanPrior called the ops in #ubuntu
<Bodsda>  bodhi_zazencan u poke peoplelike nuckrud and trtium
<Bodsda> nickrud
<Bodsda> PriceChild: 
<jdong> ??
<jdong> the ops get notified on bot triggers anyway
<RyanPrior> Yo dudes. Serious troll spammer in #ubuntu.
<jdong> doesn't seem to be anyone alive with access in #ubuntu
<Bodsda> is there no sorta emrgency access for another op or anything? not really an emergency just a thought
<bodhi_zazen> nope, too bad ...
<jdong> staffers might be awake
<ubottu> Jordan_U called the ops in #ubuntu
<bodhi_zazen> jdong, you can't op #ubuntu :(
<RyanPrior> Somebody call Canonical. =D
<jdong> bodhi_zazen: no I don't have any op powers in irc kingdom.
<jdong> which is a good thing for my sanity :)
<bodhi_zazen> too bad
<bodhi_zazen> I can op some channels and I thought #ubuntu, alas
<jdong> !staff | ^^ trolls in #ubuntu, no ops alive
<ubottu> ^^ trolls in #ubuntu, no ops alive: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel or Gary,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<ubottu> Bodsda called the ops in #ubuntu
<elky_work> who are we talkign about?
<jdong> oh.
<jdong> right after I hit the big red button.
<elky_work> im at work and could get fired for this, who are we talking about?
<Bodsda> AHMADADJINE guy
<stdin> ok, it's been dealt with now
<Bodsda> thanks
<Bodsda> thanks alot
<adam7> thanks :)
<stdin> we'd request that, if you have no further business here, you /part, we like to keep this channel free of idlers
<stdin> besides idle ops, obviously :p
<ubottu> Bodsda called the ops in #ubuntu
<Bodsda> same guy
<stdin> *sigh*
 * elky_work headdesks
<tonyyarusso> elky_work: um, if you could get fired for being on irc, why are you?
<elky_work> tonyyarusso, not for being on irc, for wasting time
<elky_work> #ubuntu is a time sink
<tonyyarusso> ah
<elky_work> as it is, i got glares for spending the time to op stdin up, as we're in the middle of debugging our network
<stdin> you known #ubuntu's in bad shape when you have to op me :p
<elky_work> as it is, i flee in half an hour to get to my LUG meet
<AndrewB> elky_work: i would advise a   /mode +d wsdwd*wd   in #ubuntu   as that troll is going to return
<elky_work> stdin, can you do that, i've /part'd
<stdin> done
<AndrewB> Also, the reason for this remorse is because you guys don't contact when you ban your users
<elky_work> AndrewB, i am at work. i have no time to contact them. i stop the channel disruption. the person spouting is not worth more than my job.
<AndrewB> elky_work: I understand that not all instances you can contact the user, but you guys are a team right?
<elky_work> AndrewB, team is plural, if im the only one here, that is singular.
<elky_work> *you* are now wasting my time
<AndrewB> elky_work: would it have been too much to type "Hey guys banning $ can somebody contact him on his behaviour"
<elky_work> AndrewB, this channel had not enough an indication?@!
<elky_work> seriously, please read the scrollback
<elky_work> the past fourty minutes of scrollback
<AndrewB> Ok, well I see nothing of that.
<elky_work> then dont judge
<AndrewB> Sorry?
<AndrewB> and I did not mean this instance of the ban anyway, it was a few days ago.
<elky_work> then do not snark comments at me.
<AndrewB> it's quite possible it wasn't even you that banned the user
<AndrewB> I didn't aim the comment at anybody.
<elky_work> like hell you didnt
<AndrewB> Honestly guys, after I saw the trolling i contacted the user. The reason I identified he was doing this is because he was banned and not contacted reguarding what he done wrong. It would be fantastic if you could even one liner people and tell them, try to resolve the situation if you have time. If not why not work as a team on the operation and get one of your fellow helpers to contact. I understand not every situation you can 
<jdong> AndrewB: perhaps this discussion should be continued on the mailing list as few ops are active at the moment
<Myrtti> !idle
<ubottu> Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<tonyyarusso> AndrewB: perhaps people should read their remove messages.
<ubottu> Bodsda called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubottu> n2diy called the ops in #ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> aw crud, ubottu doesn't have the name pasting feature
<stdin> that was never committed to bzr, so only ubotu had it
<tonyyarusso> why wasn't it committed?
 * stdin has no clue
<stdin> only one person can answer that, and they aren't here any more
<Bodsda> oops, sorry for idling will leave in a sec -- wheres ubotu? is he sick again?
<Bodsda> ok, not a chatty time of day ;~) bye
<ubottu> KAMPIZJ called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubottu> KAMPIZJ called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubottu> DistroJockey called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubottu> KAMPIZJ called the ops in #ubuntu
<Gary> bazhang: lol, thats just what I went to do
<bazhang> Gary: I muted him but he is not responding--is that the right way to go?
<Gary> it's up to the normal ops, I always mute, as it is not my channel to go banning/kicking etc
<bazhang> ah okay thanks Gary
<ikonia> can we ban that address
<ikonia> he's just turned up under another nick
<ubottu> COMBIZ called the ops in #ubuntu
<ikonia> ahh stdin has it
<ikonia> thank you
<stdin> I was watching for it that time :)
<Gary> if any bans/mutes I have set no longer apply, you are more than welcome to remove them
<stdin> I'm glad we have the bantracker back now :D
<ubottu> zibcom called the ops in #ubuntu
<ikonia> same ip again
<bazhang> unmute him?
<ikonia> he's come in on the same ip under 3 nicks and done the same thing 3 times
<ikonia> he'll be back in a minute under a different IP 
<ikonia> sorry,. different nick, same IP
<stdin> ikonia: nearly the smme IP 213.217.35.247 213.217.39.57
<Gary> just ban 213.217.* :p
<ikonia> stdin: they show up the same for me
<ikonia>  KAMPIZJ [n=woidj@213.217.39.57
<ikonia>  COMBIZ [n=woiddj@213.217.39.57]
<ikonia>  zibcom [n=w2oiddj@213.217.39.57]
<stdin> he changes IP when I ban one
<ikonia> ahh, I didn't see the change
<stdin> banned it, but I don't think it'll make much difference
<stdin> dynamic IP so he just reconnects
<stdin> we'll end up banning an entire ISP at this rate
<ikonia> I remember having a conversation with either Pici or LjL about contacting ISP's about breach of TOC
<ikonia> and that this practice wasn't really worth the effort
<stdin> most ISP just wouldn't care
<kloeri> contacting abuse@ sometimes works but it's a lot of effort and you have to be really convincing that the user is bad news in my experience
<ikonia> I've had excellent responses from UK isp's
<ikonia> but I guess it's contry specific
<kloeri> I once spend the better part of a month sending 100kb+ logs to an isp of a troll spewing all kinds of really bad racisme, making personal threats against me and others, ban/kline evasion and so on before the isp reacted
<kloeri> it did the job in the end though but rather a lot of work to get there
<ikonia> yes, I imagine it varies from isp to isp
<kloeri> definitely
<christel> ikonia: yeah, and i guess it's also a bit dependant on a) getting through to someone who cares and b) what the user actually did
<christel> we generally find it yields results though, and helps develop a healthy relationship with various ISPs -- can take a bit of time mind :)
<jpatrick> who... had the !.0ps freenze? :-/
<jpatrick> oh, well
<Mez> elkbuntu, nalioth PriceChild LjL PING!!!
<Mez> or anyone related to the bot PING
<jpatrick> Mez: jussio1 
<Mez> jpatrick, hes the one who hosts it, there may be others
<Mez> but - *has news*
<jpatrick> but he is related :-)
<Mez> Canonical are happy to host ubotu
<jussio1> Mez: pomg
<Mez> jussi01, who in the council are you coordinating with regarding the bot ?
<jussio1> Mez: There has been no "council" as such, just everyone taking care of it. but If you ask me it will be the IRC council dealing with it. 
<jussio1> I have been dealing with nalioth and PriceChild mostly
<jussio1> Mez: IMHO we need to have a meeting of interested/concerned parites
<Mez> jussi01, Indeed. Well, I've just had word back from sabdfl that Canonical can host it, and we need to find someone to be the contact between the IRC team and Canonical for setting it up and the day-to-day running of it
<jussio1> ok. When is the next IRC council meeting?
<Mez> I dont know if one is scheduled. Though I think this kind of thing warrants an emergency meeting maybe?
<stdin> oh, am I still +o?
<jussio1> Mez: we need to ask the Members of the IRC council to convene one then.
 * stdin deops
<Mez> jussi01, indeed. Hence the pings above (though to be fair, it doesnt even need to be a formal meeting does it?)
<jussio1> Mez: I think it does. this needs to be done right, so a formal eeting with formal decisions needs to be taken
<Seeker`> Will any meeting be open to the "public"?
<stdin> Seeker`: all meetings are
<Tm_T> hi kids
<Myrtti> meaaahhhggh
 * Tm_T hugs Myrtti 
<gnomefreak> anyone in here have nvidia-glx-new + Hardy + firefox-3.0 and is interested in crashing X/gdm/compiz or firefox?
<gnomefreak> no chancing me around the net either :(
<gnomefreak> chasing even
<AndrewB> tonyyarusso: removing them only add's heat to an already heated channel. I think the discussion of ML may be correct.
<Seeker`> gnomefreak: I have that problem
<gnomefreak> can we get a airconditioned channel since we have heated ones
<gnomefreak> Seeker`: you are able to reproduce?
<gnomefreak> what am i missing than
<Pici> Yuck, lots of hilights in my away log.
<jrib> !help
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose pwodered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeus looks in the near future ;)
<jrib> !-help
<ubottu> help is <alias> ubotu - added by Seveas on 2006-06-21 00:28:59
<jrib> !ubotu =~ s/pwodered/powdered/
<ubottu> I'll remember that jrib
<jrib> !ubotu =~ s/gorgeus/gorgeous/
<jrib> !help
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<PriceChild> Mez: I heard about that some time ago, left a message with elmo and afaik have yet to hear back.
<Seeker`> gnomefreak: If i visit a certain site, yes
<Seeker`> gnomefreak: lost the link to the site though
<gnomefreak> do you have  asite handy that i can try this on the one they give i cant reproduce
<gnomefreak> ah
<Myrtti> jrib: thanks.
<Seeker`> gnomefreak: http://developer.pidgin.im/ticket/4986 I believe
<Seeker`> gnomefreak: But I am not at home so I cannot test atm
<gnomefreak> thats the one they give
<gnomefreak> i cant crash it on that
<Seeker`> :/
<Seeker`> That is the only one I've foundd with it on
<gnomefreak> ok thanks i might know the cause now :)
<Seeker`> oh?
<gnomefreak> yeah i think it might be xulrunner but im gonna find out in a few on my other system
<gnomefreak> be back soon
<Hobbsee> damn.
<Hobbsee> no scrollback
<Hobbsee> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<ubottu> In ubottu, Mez said: !meetings is =~ s/ubotu/ubottu/
<Mez> <ubottu> You've given me 5 invalid commands within the last minute; I'm now ignoring you for 10 minutes.
<Mez> grr
<Mez> (I've been giving it factoids)(
<Myrtti> !meetings is =~ s/ubotu/ubottu/
<ubottu> I know nothing about meetings is yet, Myrtti
<Mez> !meetings =~ s/ubotu/ubottu/
<Mez> maybe?
 * Mez is confused
<Mez> stupid bot doesnt like me
<Myrtti> !meetings =~ s/ubotu/ubottu/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Myrtti> !meetings
<ubottu> Team meetings are held in #ubuntu-meeting - See « /msg ubottu logs » for transcripts.
<Mez> !yourself
<Mez> !brain
<Mez> !factoid
<Myrtti> !-youself
<ubottu> Factoid youself not found
<Mez> !botabuse
<Myrtti> !-yourself
<ubottu> yourself is <alias> ubotu - added by Seveas on 2006-06-17 14:39:27
<Mez> !changethemes
<Hobbsee> Mez: i've already spoken with the council ( i poked mark too), and PriceChild's going to do it.
<Hobbsee> (this was also said here, in this channel, last night)
<Mez> Hobbsee, cool - I was just relaying a message that was in my highlight log
<Mez> I wasnt here last nigh
<Mez> t
<Hobbsee> right
<Myrtti> !yourself
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<Pici> i'm in ur ubotu stealin ur factoids?
<gnomefreak> Seeker`: i was wrong :(
 * jrib readies trigger finger
<Tm_T> Pici: help me
<Myrtti> whaddaya need, hon
<Pici> Tm_T: what am I helping you with?
<Tm_T> Pici: /ban *!*gordboy@* in #ubuntu
<Tm_T> I cannot
<Pici> Tm_T: ah, jrib got it
<Tm_T> aah great
<Tm_T> I can't use /ban in #ubuntu atm
<Hobbsee> why?
<Tm_T> bug in client or server, or both, noone knows for sure
<Tm_T> 1526 -!- Irssi: Channel not fully synchronized yet, try again after a while
<Pici> ahh
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: same that Riddell had/have
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Myrtti> we need a factoid for envyng
<Tm_T> hmm, can't remember if /mode +b did work or not
<Pici> Tm_T: /set channel_max_who_sync to something like 2000
<Pici> Tm_T: Thats what I had to do to get it #ubuntu to work reliably in irssi
<Myrtti> thanks pici
<Myrtti> there was a suggestion on !envyng few days ago
<Pici> !envyng
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the unsupported !envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<Myrtti> !msg
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Myrtti> !msg > Solusian
<Myrtti> oh great, it's added
<Seeker`> gnomefreak: :(
<Myrtti> !envy =~ s/$/ See also !envyng/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Myrtti> !envy
<ubottu> envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver » See also !envyng
<ikonia> Myrtti: I change the ubotu reference in envy 
<jdong> !envyng
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the unsupported !envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<ikonia> Myrtti: when did it get put back
<Myrtti> I don't think it was ever removed
<Myrtti> !no envy is <alias> envyng
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Myrtti> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the unsupported !envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<Pici> Myrtti: recursive factoids?
<Myrtti> Pici: one step at a time
<Pici> Steps are complicated
<ikonia> Myrtti: I think envy and envyng should be kept seperate, there is a distiction
<Myrtti> !envyng =~ s/!envy/envy/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<ikonia> !envy, bringing up envyng info is confusing
<ubottu> ikonia: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gnomefreak> Seeker`: what video card and drivers are you running when it was crashing?
<Myrtti> !envyng =~ s/unsupported/*UNSUPPORTED*/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Myrtti> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<gnomefreak> oh crap
<gnomefreak> support more yuck
<Myrtti> better?
<ikonia> better
<ikonia> a solid middle ground
<gnomefreak> factoid is fine its the we now support this im not liking :( i guess it removes built modules now?
<ikonia> gnomefreak: I'm not convinced by envyng either, but thats a personal gripe, from what I gather it's a big step forward from where it was
<ikonia> it will only get better if people use it and it gets more support
<gnomefreak> ikonia: i hope so
<Hobbsee> at the end of hte day, it's always crack, as it's non-free code
<gnomefreak> maybe ill play with it later during devel cycle
<Hobbsee> that aside, the rest of the code apparently looks fine
<gnomefreak> rest of code being the free parts?
<ikonia> Hobbsee: if it's included you've got to give it chance to grow or get better
<ikonia> some of the best apps I've used started out crap, others stayed that way
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: yeah
<gnomefreak> ikonia: most of them for me still are
<ikonia> yes, some of them still are, no question
<gnomefreak> im still not conviced with fuse or ntfs-* or whatever the name
<ikonia> very few things start of as mega though
<Myrtti> flickrfs and sshfs are nice though ;-)
<gnomefreak> brb reboot
<ikonia> sshfs has come on in leaps, kvm for example also 
<gnomefreak> sorry about that. wouldnt it make more sense to add it to multi instead of uni since the drivers cant be supported or are we supporting the drivers as well?
<ikonia> where are the nvidia drivers, are they multi or uni
<Hobbsee> multi
<gnomefreak> multi
<gnomefreak> see my point
<ikonia> yes
<Pici> blinkiz: How can we help you?
<gnomefreak> what is the package name?
<gnomefreak> envy doesnt show anything
<ikonia> envyng
<gnomefreak> W: Unable to locate package envyng
<bazhang> envyng-gtk
<bazhang> or -qt for kde
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<Myrtti> blinkiz: this channel has a no-idle policy. If you cannot produce a reason for your being here other than for idling purposes in the next 5 minutes, I'll remove you.
<ubottu> hwilde called the ops in #ubuntu
<gnomefreak> we saw thanks ubottu 
<tonyyarusso> wgrant: gah, you're confusing me with the new nick!
<gnomefreak> whens UDS?
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-Intrepid
<gnomefreak> thanks
<bazhang> question: when muting and there is no response--best to leave them muted?
<gnomefreak> did we always have UDS on wikis?
<Pici> !uds
<Pici> bah
<Myrtti> !uds
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Developer Summit is being held May 19th to May 23rd in Prague, Czech Republic. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-Intrepid for more info
<gnomefreak> thats a bad link tonyyarusso 
<Pici> wfm
<gnomefreak> thats odd
<gnomefreak> why does tonyyarusso's link not open page and Myrtti did>
<Pici> gnomefreak: I copied tonyyarusso's url into the factoid when I edited it
<gnomefreak> edit the link? its the exact ssame
 * tonyyarusso reboots, Hardy's interesting
<gnomefreak> look at them in borwser it doesnt change the link any
<Pici> edit the factoid, it had uds-boston before I changed it
<gnomefreak> ah
<Seeker`> gnomefreak: Nvidia 8800GTS (Manufacturer: XFX), using the new version of the nviida driver from the repos
<gnomefreak> thats got to be it than
<gnomefreak> Seeker`: thank you
<gnomefreak> everyone seeing this is 8800
<gnomefreak> i will talk with timo or bryce in the next day or so and see what they can want to do but this may be a nvidia issue upstream since we dont change the package
<gnomefreak> although 6200 and up have always had issues with our drivers
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor
<ikonia> anyone else getting pm floods
<Mez> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<ubottu> Mez called the ops in #ubuntu-ops
<gnomefreak> not pm no
<ikonia> I'll take that as a yes
<gnomefreak> just #ubuntu
<ikonia> I got a channel full and pm full from the same users
<elkbuntu> from what nick
<ikonia> -k3623:#ubuntu-
<ikonia> oops
 * Mez meant to !staff there
<ikonia> k3623
<elkbuntu> appears staff found them
<ikonia> and t7761
<Mez> elkbuntu, indeed ;) 
 * Mez pets floodbot for muting them away 
<elkbuntu> they all came from the same ip address
<elkbuntu> so, i'm pretty certain there'll be more
<Mez> probablu
<Mez> probably *
<elkbuntu> it was a wanadoo address...so well
<ikonia> where is wanadoo based these days
<ikonia> at one point it was massive in the uk
<Pici> I dont know, but its a fun word to say
<elkbuntu> ikonia, .fr is usually what i see
<ikonia> slack frenchies
<elkbuntu> btw, our good friend curtis is back again tonight
<bazhang> need a factoid like !rtl for asking folks to read the links
 * Hobbsee prefers something stronger than a factoid for that.
<bazhang> haha
<gnomefreak> i figure out crash and all the people i would talk to leave :(
 * gnomefreak will show them 
<Myrtti> !rtl
<ubottu> Factoid rtl not found
<Myrtti> :->
<Myrtti> /me feels like an inspiration coming up
<Pici> !stopbotheringmepleaseusecommonsense
<ubottu> Pici: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Myrtti> !ucs
<ubottu> Factoid ucs not found
<Myrtti> so we need rtl AND ucs ;-)
<ikonia> is #clububuntu allowed to be # and not ## ?
<ikonia> I thought it had to be ## as it wasn't official ?
<jussio1> Ok, we now have hardy packages in !info :D
<jussio1> !info kdebase-kde4
<ubottu> kdebase-kde4: base components from the official KDE 4 release. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.0.3-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 12 kB, installed size 132 kB
<jussio1> :)
<stdin> ikonia: not sure, as it's *-ubuntu rather than #ubuntu-*
<ikonia> stdin: surly it's still being representing an "official" channel
<stdin> ikonia: I would assume so, but I'm not 100% sure
<ikonia> eg: could I register #hacking-ubuntu
<ikonia> (genuninly curious)
<ikonia> jussio1: did you get chance to check the db updates I made ?
<jussio1> ikonia: ummm... which ones?
<ikonia> jussio1: I updated the whole db and set it thorugh to Myrtti 
<Tm_T> Pici: thanks, atleast now it works with that trick :)
<ikonia> jussio1: cleaned out some old ones, re-worded some, changed some non-relevant text any more
<ikonia> Pici: I feel your pain, I really do
<Pici> Also, in true Seveas fashion, ubot has configuration values hard coded
<ikonia> dfgas appears to be away from his keyboard, but his irc sesion appears to be running sysinfo scripts
<ikonia> in #ubuntu
<bazhang> mute him?
<ikonia> your call, just thought it worth mentioning as it was a good 3 lines, listing everything on his system
<stdin> btw, for those that are running an ubot*, I made something which may make your lives a little easier ( nalioth and LjL ) http://pastebin.com/f32960e33
<bazhang> there is a user scrounch who does an away method every day but does not respond to !away ever what about him
<stdin> it'll sync the factoid database with ubottu's with @sync
<ikonia> bazhang: I've seen him do it tons also 
<ikonia> I wanted to speak to ljl about a floodbot blacklist setup but I missed him
<ikonia> LjL: can you ping me when your free please. 
<ikonia> I'm not sure if the floodbot code is freely avilable 
<ikonia> available even
<bazhang> okay thanks ikonia
<stdin> ikonia: it's not, the council have access to the code though
<ikonia> danke
<ikonia> so reaonly only a council member can update it
<ikonia> I assume I could submit a patch or concept to it though (it would have to be rought without seeing the existing code)
<Myrtti> jussio1: ping
<jussio1> Myrtti: hello
<Myrtti> *sigh* gprs
<ikonia> why are random people offering my logs with my name in it
<ikonia> there is a VERY familer pattern to this
<ikonia> this is not the first time this has happened
<Pici> ikonia: I have no idea what david is on about
<ikonia> Pici: random people keep pushing logs wiht my name at me with "just be aware" type comments
<ikonia> either in channels or pm
<Pici> ikonia: With no clear intentions?
<ikonia> none
<Pici> Very weird
<ikonia> there is only one person who has ever used the the logs towards me with clear intention
<ikonia> and it follows this same pattern
<ikonia> 2 people have quoted things at me today from another persons "pm" to me
<ikonia> something very odd there
<Pici> yes
<ikonia> this is a very typical pattern that contains topic that one person has a real issue with me 
<bazhang> this is david?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> david_-_-
<bazhang> want me to pm him?
<ikonia> not really
<bazhang> okay let me know if you do
<ikonia> I suspect I know the deal, and don't wish to provoke it futher
<ikonia> it's just another "out of the blue" quote of something I said that I should be "aware" of 
<ikonia> which funny enough, is from this channel
<ikonia> as normal
<Pici> Its very odd.
<ikonia> Pici: it's an odd thing to do, it's not an "odd" situation though
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor
<ompaul> !bootoptions
<ubottu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<ubottu> Fishscene called the ops in #ubuntu
<Gary> curtis sounds like a nice chap
<Pici> Someone mentioned earlier that he might be a repeat offender
<bazhang> he seemed not to know much
<ompaul> he is a troll in my books
<ompaul> :-(
<bazhang> the channel can be frustrating for new users wanting quick answers
<Pici> No, his questions look a bit trollish.
<bazhang> my mistake then
<Pici> And his outburst was uncalled for regardless
<bazhang> indeed
<ompaul> open +1 please
<bazhang> sparr seems difficult 
<Pici> ompaul: People areadly looking to talk about Ibex?
<ompaul> yeah - and I say let them ;-) 
<Pici> arg.
<Pici> !usage 
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<Pici> not what I want
<Myrtti> then what do you want, there's no link anymore to guide in the usage anyway
<stdin> there isn't a useage factoid, as the !bot factoid had a link to the guide
<bazhang> enough muting for me for one day
<Myrtti> or is there
<Pici> !bot
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<Pici> baleh
<stdin> ^ had, past tense ;)
<bazhang> night all
<Pici> Later bazhang 
<nalioth> stdin: what does that code snippet do?
<stdin> nalioth: grabs the ubuntu.db from the site (configured with 'configure supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.remotedb') and uses it (after renaming the old one to ubuntu.db.backup)
<stdin> saves you having to make a script that downloads the db, you just give the bot the 'sync' command
<Pici> I wrote a little hack somewhere so that it'll use a mysqldb instead of sqlite
<Pici> at least for the bantracker, but it would be easy to apply it to the other plugins
<stdin> nalioth: It's my first bit of python, but I tested it with my test bot and it works
<stdin> I only started reading the python docs yesterday :)
<nalioth> stdin: i appreciate it ( but i have a perfectly functional cronjob that does pretty much the same thing )  :)
<stdin> nalioth: it's just something I made to "stretch my python muscles", I'm just shocked it actually works :p
<nalioth> stdin: keep stretching  :)
<nalioth> i'll file it away for the future
<stdin> that's not good
<Pici> hm
<Pici> BunnyRevolution is a familiar name for some reason
<ompaul> spinning rabbits .....
<Gary> rabbits in a blender?
<Gary> will it blend (tm)
<stdin> the bot will probably die again in a minute
<stdin> I don't think ubottu's coming back for a while, 101 packets transmitted, 7 received, 93% packet loss, time 100008ms
<stdin> oh, it's on it's way
<Myrtti> animal testing
<Amaranth> no?
<PriceChild> !test
<ubottu> Failed.
<Amaranth> Ok, so we did animal testing anyway. :P
<Seeker`> Pici: Bunnyrevolution has been in here before to "complain" about me and mc44
<Gary> Seeker`: with regards to what channel?
<Seeker`> #sparkle-ponies
<Gary> seriously?
<Seeker`> and ##c-u
<Seeker`> Gary: PM?
<Gary> sure
<Amaranth> !info compiz
<ubottu> compiz: OpenGL window and compositing manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.7.4-0ubuntu6 (hardy), package size 33 kB, installed size 68 kB
<Amaranth> gnome 65435
<ubottu> Gnome bug 65435 in panel "some thing wrong" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=65435
<Amaranth> yay, gnome bugs
<Myrtti> kids seem to be playing nice
<Seeker`> gnomefreak: any luck wit hthe drivers?
<gnomefreak> i handed it off to kernel/X guys
<Seeker`> ah, cool
<Myrtti> what the hell
<Pici> ?
#ubuntu-ops 2008-05-03
<Seeker`> why does he keep on doing that?
<Seeker`> Is ubottu currently supybot, or Seveas' replacement one
<PriceChild> Seeker`: ubotu clone run by jussi
<Seeker`> PriceChild: But is it a clone of the old or new ubotu?
<PriceChild> old
<wgrant> tonyyarusso: I do that to people.
<ffm> Hey, I'd like to ask that emma be unbanned. I've talked with her (she didn't ask me to say this), and think she'll try not to violate the CoC again.
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: around?
<ffm> Anyone home...
<elkbuntu> ffm, sorry, but emma has has more chances than anyone else. it would be setting dangerous precedence if she were unbanned now. until she actually understands that what she was doing was against our rules, then she has to live with the consequences of her repeated misbehaviour.
<ffm> elkbuntu, She promises not to discuss irseek etc, and won't try to reopen old wounds.
<elkbuntu> ffm, discussing irseek is not the main issue. her randomly PMing people is. we are currently aware she PMs anyone who she sees come through this channel.
<ffm> ah.
<elkbuntu> i'm somewhat guessing she PM'd you out of the blue?
<ffm> elkbuntu, Well, yes.
<elkbuntu> then i rest my case.
<elkbuntu> sorry emma. nice try.
<ffm> elkbuntu, But it wasn't an ubuntu channel.
<elkbuntu> eh?
<elkbuntu> what wasnt
<ffm> elkbuntu, the PM wasn't prompted by my entering an ubuntu channel. CoC doesn't apply elsewhere, does it?
<elkbuntu> ffm, what channel was it prompted by joining?
<ffm> elkbuntu, well, #ubuntu on oftc.
<elkbuntu> i'll let the trademark people know. thanks.
<elkbuntu> ffm, if you have no further business, i'd ask you to help us by not idling in this channel.
<ffm> elkbuntu, sure. 
<elkbuntu> um...
<ffm> Yeah.
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: yes
<tonyyarusso> bazhang: We usually remove on an !away so they notice.
<bazhang> tonyyarusso: thanks very much
<Hobbsee> ah, an emma crony.
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: General practice is to open +1 at the same time the repos open, which as I understand it should be in just a few days.
<Hobbsee> glad to see that no one caved.
<tonyyarusso> indeed
<Hobbsee> is interesting, too, as ffm's quite sane, in -motu at least.
<wgrant> tonyyarusso: Intrepid officially opened a few hours ago.
<tonyyarusso> wgrant: oh yeah?
 * tonyyarusso goes to look
<tonyyarusso> just got home
<tonyyarusso> you appear to be correct
<tonyyarusso> Uh, what level is required for mode lock modification?   30?
 * tonyyarusso wonders if Hobbsee, jenda, or elkbuntu can confirm that, waves big flag to make them look here
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, i dare say so
<Hobbsee> erm....i'm not sure
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: what mlock needs changing?
<Hobbsee> there's a way to find out, but i don't remember what it is
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: #ubuntu+1 - repos are now open.
<elkbuntu> i cant even join +1
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: please, no.
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: you should be able to chanserv invite.
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: What?
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: don't reopen it yet
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: but that's what we've always done...
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: it's unusable still, but OK...
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: If we didn't open the channel until it was "usable" some releases wouldn't have IRC support until Alpha 4 :)
<Hobbsee> well, OK, but please at least wait until the sync run is over.
<Hobbsee> unless you're going to copy colin's words in the topic
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: If you can supply them I'd be happy to.
<tonyyarusso> provided they're CoC-safe and such ;)
<Hobbsee> We do not recommend that users upgrade to Intrepid at this time; it is
<Hobbsee> likely to be in very considerable flux until the initial round of merges
<Hobbsee> is complete. As ever, any developers wishing to take the plunge at this
<Hobbsee> early stage should ensure that they are comfortable with recovering from
<Hobbsee> anything up to complete system failure.
<tonyyarusso> I'm not sure if that will fit, but something to that effect (or worse) could be arranged.
<Hobbsee> yeah
<tonyyarusso> I'll work on crafting something.
<Amaranth> Whoever reopens +1, don't forget to give me my access back :)
<tonyyarusso> The above is with the proposal that arguments be limited to two per week, limited to five minutes or until told "no" three times, whichever comes first.
<Hobbsee> Excellent.
<tonyyarusso> In short, don't waste your time, and certainly I don't plan to do so for mine.
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: and any ban removal has to go through you regardless, presumably, after they've gone through others, as you set the bans.
<Hobbsee> as in, if the others say yes, she can be unbanned.
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: That would be the general idea, yes.  (Presumably that would come from the council likely, unless circumstances change significantly.)
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: ah yes, it would be a council decision too.
 * Hobbsee merges dput in the background
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: +1 now open btw
<nalioth> lovely
<bazhang> 6 months of 'isitout?'
<tonyyarusso> hehe
<Hobbsee> if they're that stupid, tell them yes.
<bazhang> haha
<bazhang> update Now ;]
<nalioth> i think it's a bit early ( far earlier than usual ), but oh well
<tonyyarusso> Last time around I upgraded about four days after this point.  That's insane though, and now my Hardy is broken all over and needs a fresh install.
<Hobbsee> heya Madpilot!
<Madpilot> hi Hobbsee 
<XceII> I was banned for running my big mouth. is there a way to reinstate me?.
<XceII> be nice, I stfle.
<XceII> tx
<XceII> Folks, im serious , im repentant, please recourse me, tx
<nickrud> XceII you'll have to find the op that banned you, he's (or the council) are the only people that can unban you
<Hobbsee> oh dear.
<Hobbsee> no more bot
<XceII> thats a lie, ive ben baned 1 time beforehand, and it took ljl to be my hero
<Hobbsee> nickrud: if you saw the offense, you can do it.
<Hobbsee> nickrud: particularly seeing as no one is around
<nickrud> Hobbsee I didn't
<Hobbsee> nickrud: (in normal cases, it's a case of finding the op who did hte ban, yes)
<nalioth> XceII: being argumentative w/o any reason isn't very nice
<XceII> My apologize , it was not my intent
<XceII> nalioth:  I completely understand the guideness of it all, please let me back, i sincerely apologize, without question.
<Hobbsee> nalioth: can you stick your bot, or some other bot in please?
<nalioth> mmkay
<XceII> thank you
<Hobbsee> ah, there we are
<XceII> god bless you nalioth.
<XceII> I will behave
<XceII> with proise
<XceII> promise, c? im pissong my pants
<XceII> just let me in, ill behave. 
<XceII> thx
<XceII> I stifle.
<nalioth> XceII: i've reviewed the logs, and judging from your current hehaviour, i'm not inclined to unban you now
<XceII> nalioth:  im not a bad guy, trust me. if, you reviewed those logs. i helped those with simplicity,
 * ompaul looks on in the harsh light of dawn
<XceII> nalioth:  i am not a brager but i do donate to conical monthly through another ip, 
<XceII> amnd no, im not some bdy
<XceII> I apreciate your build. that being said, before you digress me. let me the fk back in. P L E A S E?
<XceII> k?
<XceII> nuff said
<Hobbsee> by your behaviour in here, i'd say no too.
<ompaul> Apr 27 09:54:25 <XceII> Melvinado: this is biggest ahole chan lol
<ompaul> xceii tell you what - no
<ompaul> !guidelines | XceII 
<ubottu> XceII: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ompaul> XceII, read that 
<XceII> ompaul:  hats a lie. man, i GIVE tio you folks monthly
<XceII> thats
<Hobbsee> XceII: we're not canonical, btw.
<XceII> U knopw whaT
<ompaul> XceII, get a grip btw 
<ompaul> XceII, you had a great time your company may have a support contract with Canonical, however this is the Ubuntu community and you have behaved in not nice fashion
<XceII> iT WAS A SIMPLE BAN. WHATS UP WITH U FOLKS, iM A RETIRED ENGINEER STOP IT
<XceII> sry caps
<ompaul> XceII, for now my ban stands
<XceII> ompaul:  stop being childish, wake up.
<nalioth> have a nice evening, XceII 
<ompaul> XceII, I am well awake, note my intro the harsh light of dawn
<Hobbsee> XceII: i'm not sure that ompaul's being the childish one here....
<ompaul> let that last for a few minutes
<ompaul> if he comes back suggest the following
<ompaul> we have a word for behaviour such as yours, we call it trollish
 * ompaul grins
<ompaul> ok - there are a huge amount of bans caught by ballard - I am going to remove the ones that are IP based - as we don't have a ban tracker 
<ompaul> can you all check your logs for the nick bans
<elkbuntu> ompaul, no prob
<ompaul> if you own them think about if they are still valid
<elkbuntu> what's the command to get the ban list in a dialog rather than a seperate window?
<ompaul> client dependant - being lazy I use xchat ;-)
<Gary> ompaul: that looked fun
<ompaul> Gary, click click click and it all goes ;-)
<Gary> I'm sure I set a mute, but cannot see it in the banlist
<Gary> mind you, the banlist did scroll a lot :p
<ompaul> Gary, check the bans that are left
<elkbuntu> ompaul, i do too, but it's 'all ur focus belongs to me' attitude annoys me
<elkbuntu> (the ban list window)
<ompaul> elkbuntu, that is how I cope with it - I just move it to one side and read it slowly
<ompaul> '=)
<elkbuntu> ompaul, on the other hand, i give up bothering and move onto something less annoying
<Gary> nope, it's gone, yay
<ompaul> given that I used to clear out the ban list for anything older than 6 weeks I am wondering if in this new brave world we should just clear that which is over 2 weeks 
<ompaul> we have the numbers to cope with this level of banning and supposing we get a new bantracker we can use it to some effect
<nalioth> if each op parses their bans on a daily basis, we wouldn't ned a bantracker so much
<Gary> I like ompaul's 2 week suggestion
<ompaul> nalioth, then we get a netsplit and people are not around on a daily basis so I don't think that works 
<ompaul> it would make it easier
<nalioth> are any of you folks familiar with dircbot?
<Hobbsee> no
<ompaul> I kind of remember something - it was phils iirc
<ompaul> useful but very annoying ;-)
<nalioth> it is a bot used in ##windows, #freenode, #defocus and other places to keep track of bans
<ompaul> you must comment your ban :)
<nalioth> the 'annoying' can be programmed out of it
<ompaul> there is that
<ompaul> nalioth, I would pretty much say point jussi01 LjL yourself and whoever else thinks about bot usage in a serious way at it
<nalioth> we need to get an "ubuntu bot owners association" meeting going to plot out where we want/need to go
<ompaul> so schedule it
<ompaul> whatyawaiting for hit that mailing list with all the force of a prearranged idea
<nalioth> the nice thing about dircbot, is that if it's got an ACL entry, it can op and deban on schedule
<nalioth> it also remembers ban history
<ompaul> well the likes of the ones you would not want removed are floodbots ones and ... forwards to -ops
<ompaul> but it is a good idea
<nalioth> so you set those to 999 days ( and have it ignore floodbot bans )
<ompaul> aye
<ompaul> XceII, did you read the guidelines?
<XceII> thx
<XceII> yes
<ompaul> now about you saying what I said was a lie
<XceII> im sorrry
<ompaul> ehh they are my logs
<ompaul> ok come back in 24 hours - and we will have a chat about it
<XceII> please please please let me back in, i respect you folks.
<ompaul> !idle | XceII 
<ubottu> XceII: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<ompaul> XceII, I made my mind up come back in 24 hours
<XceII> ompaul:  please dont
<ompaul> XceII, that is the way it is
<XceII> Im ok now
<ompaul> XceII, please come back in 24 hours
<XceII> ok
<ompaul> XceII,  now please leave of your own accord 
<ompaul> that can be remove in 18 - 24 hours if I am not here 
<Gary> with regards dircbot, the commenting is a great idea, as then when it expires, others know what it was about
<XceII> 1 last word..thank you for your os. and thank you for putting up with my doofas ass, thx
<XceII> your os completely r0x, thx
<XceII> sry for being a big moth
<XceII> Im angry, it has to be better
<XceII> I luvu all
<XceII> Biog time, i leave
<XceII> 1 last word..want more moey? ask johnnytech1@gmail.com
<XceII> im  ready,
<XceII> money?
<XceII> im out, ME AD MY WIFE ARE NOT TO RICH,
<elkbuntu> XceII, please stop saying things for attention. you've been told to calm down for 24 hrs then come back and ask civilly and patiently.
<XceII> sry caps
<XceII> ok
<XceII> folks. dont make me go other. 
<XceII> I love u folks, why the ilk?
<elkbuntu> XceII, you need to calm down.
<XceII> talk to me, help me out. im pretty dumb here.
<elkbuntu> which of 'calm down', 'ask civilly and patiently' do you need explained?
<Gary> XceII: it might be best if you took a 24 period offline?  to calm down etc, go do real world things for a bit?
<XceII> let me xplain. im a engineer form way back, I repair all facets of electronics 
<elkbuntu> XceII, nothing you do in terms of occupation rights you in behaving badly.
<XceII> well said
<ompaul> XceII, you seem to be beyond the scope of reasonable interaction if you don't want 7days to be requested you will depart now
 * Hobbsee suggests XceII gets a support contract, o rsomething.
<XceII> ompaul: please dont
<elkbuntu> XceII, then please dont continue this today. come back tomorrow.
<ompaul> XceII, ehh you have shown nothing but annoying semi aggression towards the people who give of their time freely to others - no you can't have a monopoly and you are heading for a further 7days away if you don't depart and stay departed now
<XceII> ompaul:  agreed
<elkbuntu> you seem to be an adult, so please display the patience of one. please /part this channel, and return on the morrow.
<XceII> I astill love u ompaul
<XceII> big time
<XceII> no
<XceII> in
<XceII> not drunk
<elkbuntu> XceII, proclamations of affection will not help you in any way, shape or form.
<nalioth> or that
 * jpatrick thinks that guy rings a bell...
<elkbuntu> we met him on release day.
<elkbuntu> and im sure he's been around before then
<jpatrick> I think I remember him in #kubuntu once
<elkbuntu> keep an eye on him, he'll probably find somewhere else to appear tonight
<ubottu> In ubottu, _2 said: vga is For information about kernel "vga=" settings see, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VESA_BIOS_Extensions
<ubottu> _2 called the ops in #kubuntu
<jpatrick> right, elkbuntu, he did come back
<elkbuntu> where?
<jpatrick> ^
<elkbuntu> aha
<elkbuntu> jussi01, ^^
<jpatrick> It's coming back
<Myrtti> @login
<ubottu> Myrtti: The operation succeeded.
<jussio1> good morning all!
<Myrtti> moin jussio1 
<ubottu> Slart called the ops in #ubuntu
<jpatrick> jussio1: oops
<ubuntulover> what is a floodbot???
<bazhang> ubuntulover: this is not a support channel
<Myrtti> a bot that minimizes the effects of floods
<Myrtti> be they intentional or not
<Myrtti> ubuntulover: do you have any other questions regarding our IRC channels?
<ubuntulover> this person called bazhang is banning me all the time
<bazhang> ubuntulover: you were very disruptive in #ubuntu
<ubuntulover> how
<ompaul> !guidelines | ubuntulover have a look at this before you ask for "how"
<ubottu> ubuntulover have a look at this before you ask for "how": The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ubuntulover> i am sooo sorry
<ubuntulover> cry crying
<bazhang> ubuntulover: please dont idle here
<ompaul> wow you might be a little cynical there
<Myrtti> ubuntulover: if you've got nothing else, please leave
<ompaul> !idle | ubuntulover 
<ubottu> ubuntulover: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<ompaul> ubuntulover, is there anything else?
<ubuntulover> the baz guy asked me to come here to stop my ban or somthing
<bazhang> ubuntulover: you need to read the link given you and how to behave on ubuntu channels
<ompaul> this is where you appeal bans but your attitude does not encourage people to assist you perhaps you should read the guidelines and come back in 24 horus
<ompaul> hours even
<ubuntulover> ok you are verry kind
<ubuntulover> thank you 
<bazhang> ubuntulover: please go and come back in 24 hours if you wish to be reinstated
<ompaul> bazhang, they said keeps banning me - how many times
<bazhang> ompaul: just the once
<ompaul> bazhang, ty
<bazhang> unless he was switching names
 * ompaul likes to think a little now and again
<ompaul> there is that
<ompaul> well we can't remove bellsouth or gnomefre1k gets banned ;-) 
<bazhang> haha
<gnomefreak> i didnt bring him on
<gnomefreak> and im still under this nick
<ompaul> gnomefreak, ohh yeah ;-)
<gnomefreak> and i keep hearing beeping
<elkbuntu> ompaul, the guy has a bellsouth sip, which afaik means static ip ;)
<ompaul> nice
<ompaul> there are times and there are reasons
<gnomefreak> see that was easy
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> ompaul: can you kill it from freenode side?
<gnomefreak> or am i rebooting
<gnomefreak> restarting
<ompaul> gnomefreak, I am not freenode staff and have not been for a long time ;-)
<elkbuntu> paul has no nodefoo anymore
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> sorry
<ompaul> np
<gnomefreak> brb gonna try to kill other name
<gnomefreak> it worked
<Nafallo> gnomefreak: how hard did you hit him, and with what?
<gnomefreak> Nafallo: reboot
<Nafallo> ah
<gnomefreak> Nafallo: that reminded me of an old IRC hack
<gnomefreak> it is/was called ICMP bomb
<gnomefreak> not sure if its still possible and what servers its still possible on
<elkbuntu> it's not something i advise discussing here
<gnomefreak> elkbuntu: i know ;) but i thought that is what was going on with my client 
<mooperd> Hi, I cant join #kubuntu or #ubuntu cos Im on a web proxy, can this be fixed?
<elkbuntu> !mibbit
<ubottu> Factoid mibbit not found
<elkbuntu> grrr
<elkbuntu> did you get any instructions in the channel you got forwarded to?
<elkbuntu> mooperd, i've asked you a question in #ubuntu-proxy-users. i cannot help you until you respond.
<stdin> so you just join with mibbit and you get a nice message telling you to join #ubuntu, nice
<elkbuntu> yep
<elkbuntu> BunnyRevolution, are you here for any particular purpose?
<stdin> I'm guessing by the ident/real-name it's a bot
<elkbuntu> it's not. 
<stdin> just trying to masquerade as on then?
<stdin> *one
<elkbuntu> to stir trouble by doing so i suspect
<elkbuntu> we have a word for that.
<elkbuntu> BunnyRevolution, this channel is not for idling in, could you please either state your cause or make a dignified exit.
<jpatrick> was that a bot?
<jussio1> no
<elkbuntu> no, a troublemaker afaik
<jussio1> from a certain uncensored channel iirc
<elkbuntu> yep
<elkbuntu> feel free to treat it as an unwelcome bot though. if it wants to be a bot, it can be treated as one.
<jussio1> hehe
<Seeker`> he seems to have a habit of joining  and then parting again
<nalioth> common for information gathering
<jussio1> nalioth: Were you planning to send a mail to the list regarding a meeting about the bots? 
<nalioth> who all runs a bot, jussio1 ?
<jussio1> nalioth: I meant the future of the bots etc. 
<nalioth> right.
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: anything with fujisan lately?
 * PriceChild isn't really here
<jussio1> nalioth: earlier today, LjL mentioned dirc bot, and there are other proposals. Also, IIRC canonical was mentioned for hosting. I was wondering if you were planning to organise a meeting about such things?
<PriceChild> elmo is going to talk with seveas jussio1 
<jussio1> PriceChild: ahh. ok then.  :)
<bazhang> where is seveas?
<nalioth> bazhang: seveas has chosen to leave the project
<bazhang> nalioth thanks; sorry to hear that.
<Myrtti> I'd really wish someone would also inform the the leaders of locoteams (that have an #*ubuntu* irc channel that it would be nice to have a small representation of the channels ops at -irc
<bazhang> neo and Neo_The_User repeat trolling
<bazhang> neo@c-24-12-190-159.hsd1.il.comcast.net
<nalioth> bazhang: neo has been idle over 2 days
<bazhang> thanks nalioth had to mute him 4 times in last day or so
<nalioth> bazhang: are you sure it was 'neo' ?
<bazhang> and thomas anderson and one other name I forget at the moment
<bazhang> think the 4th name may have been neo_c nalioth
<Dont_Ban_Me> bazhang i hate that guy
<Dont_Ban_Me> he banned me 50 t imes for no reason
<bazhang> Dont_Ban_Me: you have been very disruptive in #ubuntu
<BunnyRevolution> bot needed in xubuntu please
<bazhang> well he is creative with his nicknames
<bazhang> nalioth: any guidance on this situation?
<nalioth> bazhang: is he banned from whatever #ubuntu channels he's disrupted?
<bazhang> nalioth I thought the policy was to mute not ban
<bazhang> Bazhang_sucks - n=neo@c-24-12-190-159.hsd1.il.comcast.net same ip every time
<jrib> ban/mute his ip instead of nick
<bazhang> very new to this not sure how to do that
<nalioth> bazhang: in this case, use a full ban
<jrib>  /mode #ubuntu +b *!*@ip_here
<nalioth> bazhang: you obviously have not seen what  determined troll can do with join/part
<bazhang> jrib was afraid to ban all of #ubuntu
<jrib> ha :)
<jrib> bazhang: what client/script are you using?
<bazhang> nalioth: yes, learning as I go; sorry for any missteps just two days in
<bazhang> jrib konversation
<jrib> LjL uses that, ask him for some pointers when he is around
<bazhang> okay, thanks jrib
<nalioth> bazhang: just because you've recently become an op doesn't mean you've been ignorant prior ( at least i hope not )
<bazhang> nalioth: ignorant of the specific protocols; I see that my client has a dropdown now of ban certain person gui; been focusing on helping folks in the past and not looked into the specifics of operator side of things
<bazhang> nalioth: and as I was instructed the policy of mute first seems to reach ban at around three/four mutes? or would that be just two
<Seeker`> I think it depends on what exactly they are doing
<bazhang> so the correct protocol here is ban at hostname correct?
 * jussio1 eyes doom in #kubuntu and #ubuntu
<nalioth> bazhang: how you ban is up to you
<bazhang> thanks nalioth; did not want to do something outside of protocol
<nalioth> being an op is learning about human nature
<nalioth> not just 'how to work Ubuntu'
<bazhang> I appreciate the insight
<Myrtti> bazhang: if I tell you some times that your slip is showing, it's my light hearted way of telling you're still an op somewhere
<bazhang> thanks Myrtti
<Myrtti> I like the idea of telling people I see a tiny part of a lacy undergarment from below the hemline of a frock :-P
<bazhang> ;]
<nalioth> Myrtti: it is unfortunate that your comment would go over the head of quite a few young ladies in the USA
<Myrtti> I just watched a document about Nigella Lawson today
<Myrtti> I think it was sort of semi funny that feminists got angry when she wrote a book they presumed to be a homage to housemakership
<Myrtti> I bet some of the most militant once would make similar complaints about my remark too
<Myrtti> wah, my english spelling lapses sometimes
<Myrtti> s/once/ones/
<ompaul> Myrtti, who cares about spelling lapses, the expression left little to be misunderstood, miss ;-)       (woops so afterthought) the point, not at all it was communicated well enough and there was enough context so what a load of rubbish I have spoken on this subject
<Myrtti> ompaul: I do care about the lapses since it's a battle I fight with my English every day :-P
<Myrtti> and I particularly hate the spelling lapses that are based on the pronounciation of the words as a native Finnish speaker
<ompaul> Myrtti, must be a cultural thing, we don't care one jot - ask topyli or mneptok about our abuse of the language
<nalioth> ompaul: mneptok abuses humanity
<ompaul> I want to eject the CD from irc ...
<ompaul>  /exec -o eject :)
<Myrtti> I'm actually quite anal about spelling mistakes on any language
<Myrtti> though my Swedish has detiorated to such a degree I don't care about the typos I do with using it
<Nafallo> hmm
<Myrtti> sorry Nafallo :->
<ubottu> Daisuke_Ido called the ops in #kubuntu
<PriceChild> I hope we're not following emma on other servers.
<gnomefreak> i havent seen her
<gnomefreak> since -party was open
<ompaul> PriceChild, there are other servers? ;-)
<Gary> so they say, but I don't believe them
<test3r> Hello! I am banned from ##Ubuntu still for a tiny incident that happened over a week ago, & was told I would be unbanned the next day.
<test3r> it was late and I was tyring to help someone and was doing it wrong I gues
<Myrtti> would you perhance remember the nick of the op?
<test3r> Sorry - I do not
<Myrtti> :-Z
<Myrtti> our bantracker is offline
<Myrtti> /me checks the bans
<test3r> I'm only here to ask one thing Anyway
<Myrtti> urghhh
<test3r> did they fix the burner thruput?
<test3r> can we burn on anything above 6.1 ??? Yet?
<test3r> or is it still PowerInitFAIL
<Myrtti> I don't know, sorry
<test3r> ????  Burning a disk is a pretty common task, & I actually have special ones to test.
<test3r> Disks with a 600K footer
<Myrtti> ie. your googling is as good as mine
<test3r> OK so you haven't heard anything about that though, OK.
<Myrtti> I don't own a burner yet
<test3r> That's poopy. Support a distro for 3+ years and I get banned in main help channel.
<test3r> I have one you can have.
<test3r> It doesn't even burn on disks you buy at the store. I had to get a New Burner to do that.
<Myrtti> I don't know what the background for your ban was since the bantracker is offline
<test3r> Nuthin like Spare Burners
<Myrtti> so I cannot comment on it
<Myrtti> if the ban was unjust, I'm sorry for that
<test3r> it might have been a little 3-AM-ish on the admins part, but hey, I guess he's just doing his job? Nuthin I can do about that.
<test3r> Catch ya round
<Myrtti> hello niche 
<niche> hello
<Myrtti> how can you be helped tonight?
<niche> i've never, ever been in #ubuntu and my address is mysteriously banned
<niche> not sure if this applies to kubuntu as well (let me check)
<Myrtti> I suspect the reason is you ident
<niche> so it's a problem on _my_ side
<niche> ok, i'll try to fix this
<Myrtti>  niche [n=wtfidont@ool-4572ae4f.dyn.optonline.net]
<niche> so change it to a real name, like MarkSmith@[optonline]?
<Myrtti> what ever that doesn't have language that can be interpreted offensive
<niche> alright, i will try doing that and hope the channel automatically unbans me
<niche> thanks
<Myrtti> np
<stdin> Myrtti: it was actually the real name
<Myrtti> damn
<stdin> he's still online, in #kubuntu too
<Myrtti> /me loads yet another irssi script
<stdin> why do they keep doing that?
<stdin> it's not an auto-join because they didn't disconnect/reconnect, I would have seen that in #k
<Myrtti> /exec wget http://irssi.org/scripts/scripts/autorealname.pl;mv autorealname.pl .irssi/scripts/autorun
<Myrtti> <3
<Myrtti> nice to see the realname bans don't apply to foreign language real names ;-)
<Gary> nice script Myrtti 
<Myrtti> I've had it before, but I've forgotten to download to this server
<Gary> I like the way of downloading it too :p
<PriceChild> Hey nickellery
<nickellery> hi there
<ompaul> PriceChild, ^^
<PriceChild> nickellery: I think i remember you for some reason..
<nickellery> PriceChild: you were speaking to me yesterday =P
<jussi01> sorry bout the nick spam :/
<Tm_T> aww
<PriceChild> nickellery: aha you applied to the ubuntu-irc team on launchpad
<nickellery> PriceChild: Yea, that's me :D
#ubuntu-ops 2008-05-04
<ompaul> nickellery, never saw your nick before - how long have you been on IRC?
<ompaul> or at least never noticed it
<nickellery> ompaul: I'm not overly active, but I have been quite recently
<ompaul> ack
<PriceChild> jussi01: could you +i ubottu and join #ubuntuforums? 8-)
<Jucato> ubottu: join #ubuntuforums
<ubottu> Jucato: Error: You don't have the admin capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<Jucato> hm..
<Jucato> ubottu: join #ubuntuforums
<ubottu> Jucato: Error: You don't have the admin capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<Jucato> bah!
<Jucato> sorry PriceChild, seems like I've been removed from the admin list for ubottu (btw, it's +i already)
<PriceChild> Jucato: I don't think it is..
<PriceChild> Jucato: I'm no god on this network yet see it in a few channels I'm not in afaict..
<PriceChild> Jucato: maybe you should try identifying to the bot? ;) its been restarted since you last did most probably
<Jucato> I'm identified, but not admin anymore... anyway. gtg
<Jucato> [Whois] ubottu is an identified user
<PriceChild> Jucato: i meant identified to ubottu, not nickserv
<PriceChild> have fun
<PriceChild> nickellery: people are invited to the ubuntu-irc team on launchpad "after observing the sustained positive contribution of an operator in one or more Ubuntu channels." ie you become an op somewhere, *then* join that team.
<PriceChild> that quote didn't fit in as I meant it to... should be "after the irc council has observed"
<stdin> ubottu: join #ubuntuforums
<stdin> Jucato: you should be able to make it join/part now too
<PriceChild> !test
<ubottu> Failed.
<jdong> !jdong
<ubottu> <Hobbsee> jdong: yes, but you're FULL OF CRACK!
<jdong> heh :)
<jdong> always keep the most important factoids :)
 * jdong gives up after 5 tries of making the bot say an innuendo
<jdong> today's just not my day
<ubottu> In ubottu, jdong said: is is really dark in here... help! I'm trapped!! can anyone hear me?
<jdong> there we go.
<jdong> and I'm amused for the day
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, MTecknology said: !google-fu is http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=google-fu
<Jucato> stdin: um.. ok... thanks...
<Jucato> PriceChild: oh I confused +i w/ identify... sorry
<stdin> Jucato: we cleared out the "everyone is jussi" thing because it was interfering with some plugins
<Jucato> waaah? I'm no longer jussi01? that sucks ;(
<stdin> @whoami
<ubottu> stdin: stdin
<stdin> neither am I :)
<Jucato> @whoami
<ubottu> Jucato: jucato
<Jucato> pfft
<jdong> that's doubleplusjucato to you ubottu 
<Amaranth> @whoami
<ubottu> Amaranth: I don't recognize you.
<Amaranth> uh oh
<Amaranth> jussi01: Either I don't have an account or I forgot my password :/
<tritium> Hello, Amaranth.
<Amaranth> Also, can someone give me back access in +1 now? :)
<Amaranth> hey tritium
 * tritium needs access to +1 as well
<nalioth> tritium: um, you _have_ access
<tritium> Yeah, sorry, my bad.
<tritium> I had been kicked out, and assumed I had lost it.
<tritium> So does Amaranth, for that matter.
<nalioth> no, amaranth kept rejoining and seveas pulled his acl entry
<Seeker`> can I have access in some channels? I dont have enough to abuse my power in atm :P
<tritium> nalioth: *shrug*, that's not what chanserv told me
<stdin> Amaranth: try @login ?
<bazhang> @whoami
<ubottu> bazhang: bazhang
<bazhang> ;]
<Amaranth> @whoami
<ubottu> Amaranth: amaranth
<Amaranth> ah, i was trying @identify
<stdin> that only works when you know the pass ;)
<stdin> the passwords are random (if I read the script right)
<Amaranth> thanks nalioth
<Amaranth> and stdin :)
<ubottu> macd called the ops in #ubuntu
<eboyjr> Someone should remove the !anything factoid.
<eboyjr> Because when you type !blah, It says Factiod blah not found, not I dont know about blah.
<eboyjr> Or at least change it
<stdin> maybe the default "I don't know" reply will be changed to what it was with ubotu, I'd rather not delete !anything just yet
<wgrant> !anything
<ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<eboyjr> !notafactoid
<ubottu> Factoid notafactoid not found
<eboyjr> What is the command for ubottu when people aren't saying who they are talking to?
<eboyjr> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<eboyjr> Okay, thanks, bye
<bazhang> the ubotu factoids page seems to be missing
<nalioth> bazhang: yeah, everything hosted in the netherlands can be expected to be that way
<bazhang> thanks nalioth
<eboyjr> Error: There are no larts in my database for #ubuntu-offtopic.
<eboyjr> There needs to be some.
<tonyyarusso> eboyjr: Our bots do not have the capacity for games right now.  Frankly, that plugin shouldn't even be awake and responding.
<tonyyarusso> I wish we could, but just don't have the resources at the moment.
<eboyjr> I understand.
<eboyjr> Is that why ubotu is replaced with ubottu?
<tonyyarusso> Well, it's a long story of insufficient botness and administrative problems.  The name change is just one of the chapters, and will likely happen more.
<eboyjr> lol: botness
<eboyjr> Okay
<ubottu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubottu> fde called the ops in #ubuntu
<nalioth> <sigh>
<Myrtti> remember that factoid that Lynoure suggested to have about the gethostname() thing with sudo?
<Myrtti> I think that although that bug number cant be inserted to the rootsudo factoid, we need some factoid for the issue
<AfroRowan> SWAT... Ben je er ?
<SWAT> AfroRowan: what's up? 
<bazhang> AfroRowan: do you have an issue?
<bazhang> !idle | AfroRowan
<ubottu> AfroRowan: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<SWAT> bazhang: I'm wondering about that myself.
<bazhang> AfroRowan: if you have no pressing issues, please depart the channel
<bazhang> SWAT: he is away
<SWAT> bazhang: I don't know him and atm don't know what he needs me for. He basically asked in dutch "Are you there?
<SWAT> AfroRowan: if you have any pressing issues (operator related), please contact me (you may PM me).
<SWAT> that should suffice
<bazhang> SWAT: should remove him? he has been idling for nearly an hour here
<SWAT> bazhang: if I can be honest, I don't care atm. If there was anything pressing, he should've included that in his opening statement. He doesn't bother anyone, so I let him idle a bit (give him time to get back and read the messages. He can always be removed at any given time)
<bazhang> SWAT: he is online and speaks english perfectly well
<PriceChild> bazhang: heard of him before he entered this channel?
<bazhang> PriceChild: seen him in #ubuntu before yes
<SWAT> go right ahead then
<stdin> for those that care, factoid web database is up now http://jussi01.com/web/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> PriceChild: should he be removed?
<PriceChild> bazhang: I don't think there's any pressing reason atm.
 * PriceChild has a dig around.
<bazhang> okay thanks PriceChild
<PriceChild> Seems like he's banned in #ubuntu-nl
<PriceChild> So when he returns, point him to wfh
<SWAT> will do
<AfroRowan> Hey SWAT, bazhang... i was downstairs we had visitors... So... But anyway, what pricechild said 'bout i am banned at #ubuntu-nl is true
<AfroRowan> i thought it was just an temporarily ban but im banned now for like 2 dayz...
<AfroRowan> and i have an issue with my ubuntu and i can't even ask it there :(
<bazhang> AfroRowan: aha; well in 2 days time you should talk to wfh
<AfroRowan> yeah but wdh isnt in any channel of ubuntu that i visited now
<AfroRowan> not even in this one
<SWAT> AfroRowan: I will unban you, but if you fall back to your old habits...
<stdin> for loco channels (the -xx ones) you usually ask in #ubuntu-irc
<AfroRowan> well, i wont i learned my lessons now
<PriceChild> Cool, anything else we can help you with AfroRowan?
<PriceChild> Thanks SWAT.
<AfroRowan> No thanks, im fine now :)
<SWAT> PriceChild: np
<ompaul> bazhang, ping
<ompaul> see pm
<ompaul> LjL, best bug of the week: <FloodBot1> ubottu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hobbsee> hah
<bazhang> ompaul: got the cloak thanks
<ompaul> bazhang, you sure I don't see it
<bazhang> ompaul maybe not in the chat window but in all the channel windows it shows up as unaffiliated
<ompaul> bazhang, just a sec
<stdin> [bazhang] (n=bazhang@unaffiliated/bazhang): B. A. Zhang
<ompaul> good
<bazhang> thanks again
<jpatrick> hi BunnyRevolution, how can we help?
<Daviey> jpatrick:  -!- BunnyRevolution [n=supybot@2 <------
<jpatrick> Daviey: ctcp version it and you get chatzilla
<Daviey> !
<Seeker`> BunnyRevolution keeps on joining here and then just parting without saying anything
<Seeker`> but talks in ##club-ubuntu
<Seeker`> BunnyRevolution: hello?
<stdin> it's a "real" person, was active in #k yesterday, but I have no clue why they keep joining/parting
<stdin> and ignoring question about why
<jdong> Seeker`: the n=supybot@... tells me that it probably won't talk to you :D
<stdin> jdong: it's not a bot
<jpatrick> jdong: and it talks in other channels?
<jdong> odd
<Seeker`> jdong: it talks in other channels, I have seen it talk in ##c-u
<jpatrick> "An access level of [10]" :-/
<Nafallo> why did I read attack level :-P
<bazhang> I have a theory.
<stdin> stop building the suspense ;)
<bazhang> have to wait until the rbt departs :)
 * bazhang points to the bunny -->
<Seeker`> bazhang: anything you say in here appears in the logs anyway
<bazhang> Seeker`: oh right. d'oh!
<Myrtti> hejssan allihopa
 * jpatrick wonders how one prounces that
<ompaul> !idle | BunnyRevolution 
<ubottu> BunnyRevolution: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
 * ompaul looks tough the list - I know the rest
<ompaul> spinning bunnies on a stick 
<ompaul> woops said that wrong
<ompaul> spinning rabbits on a stick 
<ompaul> anyone know what #ubuntu-ph is?
<gnomefreak> nope maybe locale channel?
<Myrtti> philippines? /me shrugs
<JonathanD> wc
<bazhang> aye phillipines
<ompaul> ahh
<gnomefreak> ahh i wasnt sure what ph was :(
<gnomefreak> other than acid/base scale
<ompaul> cos the only ip sharing with that bunny is an ip for an Ahmuck 
<ompaul> always with the supybot
 * gnomefreak the only moron that answered the email on the ML ;)
<ompaul> bazhang, Seeker`  a person can log into a bot and "talk though it"
<ompaul> nalioth, that appears to be a bot that is not registered in accordance with freenode guidelines about having bots on the network (if you want a complaint) 
<bazhang> ompaul: that answers a lot of question then
 * ompaul pokes nalioth in the cloak 
<ompaul> hehehe
<gnomefreak> who + where is bot?
<ompaul> I booted it
<Seeker`> ompaul: if it is a bot, whoever controls it seems to spend a lot of time talking through it
<Seeker`> gnomefreak: BunnyRevolution
<gnomefreak> that bunny
<bazhang> bunnyrevolution gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> oh damn
 * gnomefreak hates bots :)
<ompaul> Seeker`, perhaps but it is a way to have a single connection 24/7 to irc and then be able to log in and out and do stuff based on materials found there - as in whatever you can think of doing with data in IRC
<Seeker`> ompaul: Just in the same way that irssi + screen can
<Seeker`> 3
<Seeker`> woops
<ompaul> Seeker`, yes 
<ompaul> Seeker`, but then again the bot can be made do things most likely easier than irssi can 
<ompaul> but then they both are just calling scripts
<Myrtti> lies
<Myrtti> I've had an irssi running as an auto-opper for years
<Myrtti> also handling situations that require silencing the channel with +m
<ompaul> Myrtti, not the kind if nutty stuff I am thinking of 
<ompaul> Myrtti, but lets leave that for another day - it was nice today in park walking around and looking at the trees
<ompaul> the clouds were thick but moving fast so there was a lot of light changing effects and thus many fantastic shades as leaves went from some kind of medium green in the shade to translucent objects almost glowing as the sun whipped its photons though the filter that was these leaves and left one with quite a pretty picture
<ompaul> it was nice
 * ompaul reminds self that this is not -ot
<jussi01> Hello all!
<ompaul> hello 1
<Myrtti> hello luv
<bazhang> Hi jussi01!
<jussi01> heya :D
<bazhang> nice factoids thanks jussi01
<jussi01> bazhang: ?
<bazhang> the link you gave--the new home jussi01
<jussi01> oh, yeah. the bot runs from my server, so makes sense
<bazhang> great to see the bot back
<Myrtti> should we revise the bot factoid?
<Myrtti> with the link to the factoid database
<ompaul> !bot
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<ompaul> not just yet
<ompaul> I think wait until LjL and PriceChild are here to suggest a form of words and them Pici can factoid smith it ;-)
<ompaul> !pici
<ubottu> pici is stuck in a factoid factory! Send help!
<Myrtti> just as long we all remember the !-bot
<Myrtti> !-bot
<ubottu> bot is <alias> ubotu - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 00:41:01
<ompaul> ack
<ompaul> I think the nick is going to migrate to the new bot at some stage
<Myrtti> I hope not
<Myrtti> actually perhaps it would be better if we do NOT include the url
<ompaul> Myrtti, the original bot had its name robbed
<Myrtti> since ubottu's supposed to be only a temporary solution
<ompaul> iirc ;-) well hijacked or some such
<ompaul> well lets see what happens
<Myrtti> well I certainly hope ubottu's not going to be a longstanding solution
<Myrtti> but we'll see
<jussi01> oh, be kind to it... 
<Myrtti> I love it dearly
<Myrtti> but I wish canonical or some other official instance would take care of the core bots
<PriceChild> Myrtti: talks have begun about that
<Myrtti> PriceChild: I know
<jrib> bazhang: why so wide a ban?
<bazhang> jrib: did you see the picture
<jrib> bazhang: no, but I'm just asking why the "+b *!*@*.cg.shawcable.net" instead of a specific address
<bazhang> jrib: did I do wrong?
<jrib>  *!*@S0106000fea33f1bb.cg.shawcable.net would catch just ubuntuG.  *.cg.shawcable.net matches more people 
<ompaul>  *.cg.shawcable.net" should be *!*@S0106000fea33f1bb.cg.shawcable.ne
<ompaul>  *!*@S0106000fea33f1bb.cg.shawcable.net
<bazhang> so lift it and then change to the new one?
<ompaul> bazhang, I fixed it look a the change ;-)
<jrib> ompaul's got your back :)
<bazhang> thanks so much guys ;)
<ompaul> bazhang, you'll get there (sooner than you imagine)
<jussi01> <sif
<jussi01> gah
 * jussi01 sigh's
<jussi01> PriceChild: see ~10 mins ago in #kubuntu for a radom fujisan sample.
<nalioth> jussi01: are you on the ubuntu irc mailing list?
<nalioth> who else runs a bot for Ubuntu ?
<jussi01> nalioth: yes I am. I just saw it ~? hor ago, havent had time to reply yet
<Myrtti> nalioth: except you and LjL?
<Seeker`> I'm responsible for mootbot, if thats worth anything
<jussi01> stdin: has one, but its more for testing purposes iirc.
 * gnomefreak tried that but failed badly so no more bots for me
<stdin> I think it'd explode if it went into #ubuntu, my server's getting old
<Amaranth> great way to start intrepid, some X breakage :)
<Amaranth> that'll scare off the newbie
<Amaranth> +s
<Seeker`> Amaranth: ?
<Amaranth> libxfont1 in intrepid breaks X
<Seeker`> I thought the repos weren't open until after UDS
<Amaranth> no, they've been open a couple days now
<Amaranth> libxfont1 1:1.3.2-1 == bad
<Amaranth> !info libxfont1 intrepid
<ubottu> libxfont1: X11 font rasterisation library. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.3.1-2 (hardy), package size 208 kB, installed size 456 kB
 * Amaranth is sad
<Amaranth> no intrepid support here either :P
<Mez> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Mez> hmmles
<ompaul> !-ping
<ubottu> ping has no aliases - added by Hobbsee on 2006-07-11 15:58:48
<Amaranth> ompaul: that just shows who set it originally
<Amaranth> it used to say "pong!"
<ompaul> Amaranth, yea
<Amaranth> then i made it say "ping: unknown host"
<Amaranth> then someone made it say what it does now
<Amaranth> !test
<ubottu> Failed.
<PriceChild> jussi01: thanks for the ping earlier btw.
<Myrtti> no test is "OH NO THE IT TURNED BLUE!"
<Myrtti> s/THE//
<Amaranth> !test
<ubottu> Failed.
<Myrtti> iz rilly too tired, riiiilly riiilly goz to bed, shuts eyz and siiz pictahs of kyyyuuuut linux geeks.
<Amaranth> !no test is <reply> OH NO IT TURNED BLUE!
<ubottu> I'll remember that Amaranth
<ompaul> chehers
<Amaranth> !test
<ubottu> OH NO IT TURNED BLUE!
<jdong> thats what she said!
 * Amaranth likes that one
<ompaul> na we want something more like 
<ompaul> sorry we have no results yet call back in a week
<Myrtti> congratulations, you'll be a parent of the cutest little FLOSS project... written all in Haskell.
<ompaul> hahaha
<Myrtti> lisp?
<ompaul> Myrtti, SLEEP
<Myrtti> or ada
<Myrtti> yes daddy
<ompaul> hehehe
<Myrtti> /me shuts the computer without checking any bright yellow pm's :-P
<jdong> ALL good programs are written in Java!
<ubottu> In ubottu, ompaul said: no test is <reply> I am not testing, I am production!
<ompaul> so the bot does not know me
<ompaul> jdong, you are wrong
<ompaul> jdong, but you already know that
<ompaul> jdong, what are we to do with you :)
#ubuntu-ops 2009-04-27
<ubottu> ANTRat called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<LjL> lompfong Sharn bruenig SquareHimself are trolling #ubuntu by w r i t i n g l i k e t h i s, and they are all archlinux offtopic users.
<LjL> i think that was what the ops call was about.
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<LjL> shrimants also.
<popey> :(
<popey> no ops about it seems
<LjL> well, when they *are* around, i think it's a good time to ban all these stupid archlinux trolls in one go.
<Jordan_U> I think bruenig in #ubuntu might be a troll
<LjL> Jordan_U: aware
<LjL> but, little we can do at the moment
<Jordan_U> Why?
<LjL> because no one with #ubuntu access seems to be around
<Seeker`> no ops areound
<popey> :(
<popey> doesn't !ops usually show a list of nicks in the brackets?
<LjL> popey: if a nickname is mentioned by the fellow calling !ops, yes
<popey> of course, doh
<LjL> can someone with actual access to the BT, which i currently lack, @mark this and the nicknames involves for posterity? it's a pity to have this whole mess off the record just because no ops were around
<Seeker`> @mark
<Seeker`> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Seeker`> @mark
<ubottu> (mark [<channel>] <nick|hostmask> [<comment>]) -- Creates an entry in the Bantracker as if <nick|hostmask> was kicked from <channel> with the comment <comment>, if <comment> is given it will be uses as the comment on the Bantracker, <channel> is only needed when send in /msg
<Seeker`> LjL: what channel do you want in the log?
<LjL> this one, it's where the issue was described - #ubuntu wouldn't work, it happened too long ago
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu-ops bruenig He and other people from #archlinux-offtopic (specifically lompfong, Sharn, SquareHimself, shrimants) were trolling/spamming #ubuntu quite badly in an organized fashion
<LjL> sometthing like this
<mneptok> oh gawd
<Seeker`> @mark #ubuntu-ops bruenig He and other people from #archlinux-offtopic (specifically lompfong, Sharn, SquareHimself, shrimants) were trolling/spamming #ubuntu quite badly in an organized fashion (l i k e   t h i s). No ops around to deal with situation which lasted for quite a while
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Seeker`> LjL: happy?
<LjL> happier the day a nuke wipes out #archlinux-offtopic, but, yes.
<Seeker`> sorry, the @mark was the best I could do
<LjL> don't tell me you have no nukes :(
<Seeker`> sowwie
<LjL> by the way, about !appeals
<LjL> is the irc council actually *sure* they want their mailing list address to show up every time it's called, in channels that end up logged on google?
<NOD62> ey.
<NOD62> I have a question.
<NOD62> Is anyone available?
<LjL> i am, although i am not an op. i'm a former op though so perhaps i might help
<NOD62> LjL: Ah, okay. xD
<NOD62> LjL: I'm in the ubuntu-offtopic with you, and I just had a thought.
<NOD62> LjL: Is there any Ubuntu chatrooms that are meant for an older audience?
<tritium> NOD62: certainly not -offtopic.  That's one of the more adolescent channels.
<NOD62> LjL: I realize that now. xD
 * LjL stays out of this
<NOD62> lol.
<NOD62> tritium: Yes, I know this now.
<tritium> NOD62: Just my observation ;)
<pleia2> NOD62: where are you located? You may consider joining the channel for your LoCo team, they tend to revolve around real life meetings and events and as a result I've found them to be a bit more mature in genral
<NOD62> pleia2: Canada, Ontario.
<pleia2> many offer support and welcome off-topic discussion too (worth checking their rules though, of course)
<pleia2> there is an #ubuntu-ca :)
<popey> NOD62: #ubuntu-uk is friendly and speaks English if thats helpful
<NOD62> popey: Well, i'm just looking for people to talk to that won't flag me for talking about politics, sexuality or other mature conversations.
<popey> ah
<popey> we _try_ to keep it on topic but it often strays
<popey> politics is a big no-no though
<NOD62> popey: I just think there should be a ubuntu-offtopic-mature or equivalent. xD
 * popey shrugs
<Seeker`> NOD62: maybe. Would be hard to keep the immatue people out though.
<Seeker`> NOD62: politics, sexuality or other mature conversations generally aren't good topics of conversation for #ubuntu-* channels
<NOD62> Seeker`: Ah well, I suppose you're right.
<NavadeHo> hi, I'm unbanned on #ubuntu, but still bannedon #kubuntu
<Seeker`> NOD62: please don't idle in here if there isn't anything else we can help you with
<NOD62> Seeker`: Okay. xD
<NOD62> Thanks anyway, later.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, plato-bu said: ubottu: So the system is hosed until a fresh reinstall or the drivers are updated?
<LjL> [02:06] *** MsFrizzle!n=MsFrizzl@64.235.199.16 has joined #ubuntu
<LjL> [02:50] <Looce> Apologies for the joins and quits from MsFrizzle. And I've been looking a bit at the conversation here from it ;) I thought SpiritOfUbuntu.ogv was the Nelson Mandela video
<LjL> seems like it's their bot, so someone might want to have a chat with looce if you haven't already
<tritium> LjL: thanks
<ubottu> In ubottu, sgodsell said: where is source code
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, AtomicSpark said: !flash64 is <reply> To download the Adobe Flash Player 10 64-bit alpha, follow the directions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash#Flash%20for%20AMD64%20and%20PPC
<ikonia> @bansearch bruenig
<ubottu> Match: *!*@12.159.29.3 by tritium in #ubuntu on Apr 27 2009 00:06:12 (ID: 12849)
<ubottu> Match: bruenig!n=root@12.159.29.3 by Seeker` in #ubuntu-ops on Apr 27 2009 00:27:45 (ID: 12856)
<Flannel> Wow... that was obnoxious.
<Flannel> and, looks unintentional
<jussi01> huh?
<ikonia> Flannel: very intentional
<ikonia> Flannel: got the logs from archlinux-offtopic where they are bragging about doing it
<popey> indeed
<popey> scripting it to make it easier
<ikonia> yes, sed script
<ikonia> someone needs to get a grip on that channel
<ikonia> if the op finds that behaviour acceptable then I am sure that much be in breach of freenodes policy
<ikonia> time to go to the office
<ikonia> does anyone know about errantego in #ubuntu ?
<ikonia> or "Antispamme"
<ikonia> it / he posted this log in #freenode, which looks like some sort of bot
<ikonia> 05:12 < ErrantEgo> 11:56 PM: AntiSpamMe: 2Info risk threat [#ubuntu]: naught102 - host 121-79-30-48-dsl.ispone.net.au is in rbl.efnetrbl.org ( Drones / Flooding ); ping pctony and SeJo !att-#ubuntu-info
<Rook> Hey
<Rook> I was banned in #ubuntu
<Rook> Do any ops know why?
<Myrtti> @bansearch Rook 
<ubottu> Match: *!*@c122-106*belrs3.nsw.optusnet.com.au by bazhang in #ubuntu on Apr 19 2009 06:19:12 (ID: 12621)
<Rook> Thats a bit odd
<Rook> Can't even remember being there then
<Rook> Can you find o what i did Myrtti?
<Myrtti> no, but that could be my mistake for not being awake enough
<Rook> Thing is, i'm certain i wasn't in that chan
<Rook> Let alone this server then
<Tm_P> Myrtti: I guess that ban is not related to this fellow, as it seems to be dynamic ip
<Rook> Yeah i do have a dynamic ip
<Rook> Does that mean anyone who has the same host as me
<Rook> We will all get banned?
<Myrtti> yup
<Myrtti> currently yes
<Myrtti> Tm_P: the part that perplexes me is that I can't seem to find anything in BT
<Rook> But there will be thousands of people on this exchange?
<Myrtti> a-ha
<Myrtti> now I see the reason
<Rook> ?
<topyli> the ban seems to have been earned by someone with another username but the same IP. unlucky
<Myrtti> Rook: is your ip range in public use or is it something that your isp gives dynamically=
<Rook> Isp gives us a dynamic ip
<Myrtti> I know it's an isp one, but just checking that it isn't of a library or some other common denominator
<Myrtti> like a school
<Rook> Nah i'm at home
 * Myrtti checks up the calendar
<Rook> ALso i tried searching through the logs, but i only got 3 lines?
<Myrtti> 17th and 19th were over a week ago...
<Myrtti> Rook: there seems to have been a trolling influx in #ubuntu on the 17th, which has led the ops putting a blanket ban on the afforementioned ip range
<Myrtti> Rook: which unfortunately covers you as well
<Rook> Oh, is there any chance i can get unbanned?
<Myrtti> I'm going to remove the ban, but please be aware that the ban may be reinstated if we get similar behaviour from that ip range again. You can join this channel if it's a problem at that time
<Myrtti> Rook: is that ok?
<Rook> Can't you just ban everytthing except for Rook?
<Myrtti> Rook: it's a week old ban anyway and should be removed
<Rook> Okay
<Rook> Thanks a lot mate
<Myrtti> np
<Myrtti> you can join #ubuntu now
<Rook> Cheers, later
<elky> ikonia, people occasionally cry the CC and/or the ircc that this channel is hostile and ops are unapproachable. it's usually recidivist offenders who want more chances to be morons.
<Myrtti> topyli: added you and Mirv on the access list
 * topyli rolls sleeves
<elky> hehe
<elky> Myrtti, trying to get yourself fired? "what have you gotten me into?!"
<Myrtti> hehe
<Tm_P> Myrtti: which access list?
<Myrtti> -fi-offtopic
<Tm_P> ah, roger roger
 * Tm_P is waiting karmic repositories to open
<bazhang> cleanup in #ubuntu-cesspool
<bazhang> aka -ot
<Myrtti> bazhang: huh?
<bazhang> <aprilhare> oh just seen her in her "two and a half men" episode and was wondering if she'd done a movie... intimate scene :)
<bazhang> * [Dday] (n=X@c122-106-204-110.belrs3.nsw.optusnet.com.au): X   <-- is that thefeds?
<Myrtti> why, is he behaving badly=
<bazhang> windowsxp_pro!n=a@c122-106-184-177.belrs3.nsw.optusnet.com.au  <-- thefeds
<Myrtti> !dapper
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. See !lts for more details.
<ikonia> @bansearch x_ 
<ubottu> No matches found for x_!n=x@221.205.158.231 in any channel
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> @btlogin
<bazhang> chances are pretty high imo that dday is thefeds
<bazhang> he's been re-asking that same info for a long while now
<Myrtti> bazhang: I checked the bantracker before unbanning and didn't see the pattern
<bazhang> Myrtti, did rook /nick to dday?
<Myrtti> no, but the ident is the same as you can see
<bazhang> oh yup he did
<bazhang> weird
<elky> he'll mess up again soon enough
<ikonia> I'm not happy about ubuntugeek URL's being given out as fixes, the solutions are very dubious
<bazhang> for intel problems in jaunty?
<ikonia> yes
<bazhang> aha
<elky> ikonia, nastygram due for planet within the hour.
<ikonia> oooh on what ?
<elky> ^^
<elky> http://www.geekosophical.net/?p=263
<ikonia> the ubuntugeeks url ?
<ikonia> ahhh
<ikonia> reading
<elky> without a personal attack or a link
<ikonia> yup
<ikonia> I look forward to the planet post
<elky> because seriously, he knows better
<Pici> Mel?
<Myrtti> http://www.hs.fi/fingerpori/1135244246916
<Pici> :D
<ikonia> Myrtti: nice
<elky> Pici, well i blog under my real name, not my nick.
<Pici> elky: oh, buh..  I just didn't connect Mel with Melissa.
<elky> silli pici
<popey> elky: heh, i like the "latest post" thing on the side, it's cute
<elky> popey, hehe. cant remember if that was part of the original theme or not
<elky> i know i had to take some splotchy stuff off the side because it looked out of place
<popey> I dont connect Mel with Melissa either, probably because my sister is a Mel too, but Melanie
<elky> there are very few people who actually call me Mel
<elky> One is my best friend, so it's fine. The other is the boss's PA, whose name is Elizabeth, or Bess. I return the favour and call her Bessie.
<elky> she haaaaaaaaates 'bessie'
<elky> i mean, i dont hate "Mel". i just prefer it be from people who i dont want to strangle.
<Pici> Was shadeslayer unbanned from #u?
<ikonia> yup
<Pici> Okay.
<elky> christ i hate evolution keybindings
<Myrtti> I hate evolution
 * Pici evolves
<elky> i just sent an email prematurely
 * elky headdesks
 * ikonia suffers prematurley also
<elky> heh
 * Tm_P doesn't say it
<topyli> elky: "Mozilla Thunderbird. It’s just like Evolution, except it’s intelligently designed." -- Mark Pilgrim
<elky> topyli, does it handle mailing lists the same as evo does yet?
<elky> topyli, i switched to evo *specifically* for that
<topyli> no idea, i don't use thunderbird
<elky> i dread to ask.
<topyli> i just like pilgrim's punny insults
<topyli> hmm looks like the university wants to give me more money so i don't get a job
<Pici> More money, yay.
<ubottu> In ubottu, Pici said: support-#ubuntu-offtopic =~ s/jdong//
<Pici> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<elky> topyli, if you have too much...
<topyli> elky: traditionally i don't, but let's see how much they love me this time!
<elky> you cant quit! they wont give you my money if you do!
<Tm_P> brrrh
 * genii hands bazhang a coffee
<bazhang> genii, wow thanks :) rough speeeling from karamella
<genii> bazhang: I thought maybe they meant charade (masquerading or proxy or so) at first
<bazhang> genii, I could see that interpretation :)
<Pici> Heres a stupid question, whats the difference between !dk and !nl ?
<bazhang> one is danish
<bazhang> dansk
<Pici> oh
<Pici> Nevermind then.
<bazhang> different countries iirc
<Pici> Danes, Dutch, both begin with D
<bazhang> hehe
<LjL> !douche
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about douche
<bazhang> :/
<popey> anyone going to be hanging around in -classroom and -classroom-chat?
<ikonia> popey: can do if you want me to ?
<popey> would be handy, I'm going to be in and out
<popey> thank you
<ikonia> no problem
<ikonia> all in 
<LjL> Pici: he's already in -tr
<Pici> LjL: oh well
 * Myrtti will launch him to the orbit soon
<ikonia> easy there girly
<Myrtti> there we go
<Pici> UF opened their Karmic forum, I think it makes sense for us to re-open +1 too. Any objections?
<ikonia> not really
<ikonia> be nice to keep a little grip on the early "when can we get it"
<Pici> jussi01, elky ^ ?
<jussi01> Pici: go for it
<reid> hey, can someone kick this guy out of -offtopic...
<bazhang> please remove userus from -ot
<bazhang> heh
<reid> thank you
<reid> lol
<Myrtti> I'm trying to figure out a nice way to do it as we speak
<reid> well, he has been told to stop, by pretty much every active person in the channel atm lol
<Myrtti> I've not seen anything worthy of kicking yet though
<Myrtti> the foul language got the first warning, we'll have to go from there
<Pici> Myrtti: The problem is that hes annoying everyone.  Its hard to find a place in the guidelines to stick that in.
<ikonia> can we not use common sense in that he's disrupting the channel with random waffle ??, I know it's offtopic but it's a disruption
<Pici> I'd like some random waffles.  With maple syrup please.
<ikonia> Pici: banana with chocolate sauce is all I'm serving, sorry
<reid> anyways, it seems like he's done, I won't idle in here lol
<reid> I'll be back if he starts up again, thanks guys lol
<Pici> reid: Thanks "__
<Pici> er, "_"
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, LjL said: !closing irc is <reply> Closing your IRC session is rumored to be possible, but it's definitely not recommended and our IRC channels won't support anyone who has left IRC.
<genii> Heh
<Pici> hah
<genii> I think useruseruser = userus_
<ikonia> shock horror
<genii> Hehe
<stew> they are definately the same
<LjL> are they? "useruseruser" is a nickname i think i've seen before
<LjL> several times too
<LjL> oooh, nevermind.
<LjL> so they *are* the same person.
<LjL> stew: make your silly servers reverse resolve their names correctly :(
<stew> LjL: what do you mean?
<LjL> stew: i mean that useruseruser has the same IP as userus_, only /whowas userus_ shows a hostname, while /whois useruseruser shows the numeric IP
<Pici> There is something in the BT for useruseruser
<Pici> LjL: Don't blame stew 
<Pici> Blame Gary
<LjL> Gary is blamed by default, i need additional blame
<stew> i have no idea
<LjL> stew: it's just reverse DNS timing out most likely
<Pici> LjL just needs something to complain about
<CaguenDios> ] *** CaguenDios +topyli +DBO +tsimpson LjL +elky +robotgeek +bazhang +christel +mneptok +jpds ryanakca +njan +UdontKnow +Pricey +jussi01 +genii ubottu ubot4 ubot2 wgrant +jdong__ +jdong +SWAT +tonyyarusso +Myrtti +jrib ubot3 JanC +Seeker` +nixternal Ubotwo +Pici Nafallo +DLange +Daviey +tritium +stew +Mez +SportChick +Dave2 ubuntulog boredandblogging +pleia2 +Tm_T +elky_work +popey +nalioth +jussi01_ +Flannel +fdoving +tomaw +ikonia
<CaguenDios> FUCK YOU
<LjL> fun
<CaguenDios> ARGHHHH!!!
<CaguenDios> CAGUENDIOS
<ikonia> delightful
<genii> ?
<ikonia> Prodego: what's up ?
<ikonia> CaguenDios: do you need anything from us ?
<genii> Hm, cgi:irc 
<Nafallo> o_O
<popey> xcdfgkjhgcv back again 
<popey> aka samuel-notafk
<ikonia> he's in the trollpit
<LjL> he's Sn0wball
<LjL> i mean, caguendios is
<LjL> sn0wb4ll, even
<ikonia> that's l33t
<jdong> that was fun.
<ikonia> jdong: what was ?
 * LjL is not sure what sn0wb4ll has against us, though
<jdong> the FU drive-by.
<ikonia> ahhh
<ikonia> nice phrase
<ikonia> Pici: as you wanted to re-open +1 - could I request it's cleared down before re-openeing so the jaunty lurkers are removed
<jussi01> wow, that was nice...
<jussi01> :/
<ikonia> the drive by (love that phrase) 
<jussi01> grr, Im still huungry...
<popey> what exactly do we have to do to get xcdfgkjhgcv/samuel-notafk klined?
<ikonia> did you not eat ?
<ikonia> popey: I can't get staff to acknowledge to check him out
<ikonia> I can only assume they are
 * popey sighs
<Pricey> #ubuntu ?
<ikonia> nah, he's been in #eeepc-ot
<ikonia> seems to have clamed down now
<ikonia> Pricey: not prickey today ?
<popey> o_
<Pricey> nope
<popey> ARGH! My EYE!
<popey> o_O
<popey> ah, there it is
 * popey goes for a calm drive down the M3 (hah)
<ikonia> popey: I think I'll go down the M4
 * Nafallo goes to buy food
<ikonia> popey: the classroom sessions where very interesting, thank you for nudging me on them, I'd forgot they where going on 
<popey> cool
<ikonia> popey: the current session is especially good
<ikonia> quite enjoyed following
<jussi01> ikonia: I ate, but Im hungry again...
<ikonia> have some watter, filly your belly up 
<ikonia> fool it
<ikonia> time to drive
<ikonia> popey: got to leave classroom - I assume you're back ?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, pepperjack said: ubottu: solaris is one of those 'other' operating systems
<ikonia> or could someone else just keep an eye on u-classroom-chat
<Pici> ikonia: Its already open, sorry.
<Pici> Nobody seems to have noticed though.
<jussi01> Pici: probably worth a clear anyway
<Pricey> any reason why?
<jussi01> Pricey: because then people get a wake up call that this is the karmic release and avoid potential issues. but meh, not overly important.
<Pici> People have been joining for a few hours now, I don't really think its needed.
<ikonia> Pici: no problem, 
<ikonia> ooh a lot of time has passed
<Seeker`> hai
<ikonia> hai hai
<Seeker`> howbe?
<ikonia> fine fine, just got home
<ikonia> didn't realise how much time had passed
<ikonia> you ?
<LjL> shouldn't fujisan be banned on -offtopic?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> I mentioned to popey I thought he was "ban on site"
<ikonia> sight
<Seeker`> ikonia: not bad; tired
<ikonia> Seeker`: yes me too
<LjL> also
<ikonia> @bansearch fujisan
<LjL> fujisan "asked" whther there was a #swineflu channel
<ubottu> Match: fujisan!*@*.ftth.xms.internl.net by tsimpson in #kubuntu on Apr 08 2009 01:09:15 (ID: 12205)
<ubottu> Match: *!*?=fujisan@*.ftth.xms.internl.net by tsimpson in #kubuntu on Apr 08 2009 01:09:15 (ID: 12204)
<ubottu> Match: Fujisan!*@* by ikonia in #ubuntu on Apr 08 2009 07:27:52 (ID: 12208)
<LjL> but not only there is one - it's registered by him
<ubottu> Match: *!*?=fujisan@*.ftth.xms.internl.net by tsimpson in #kubuntu-offtopic on Apr 12 2009 19:55:15 (ID: 12359)
<ubottu> Match: fujisan!*@*.ftth.xms.internl.net by tsimpson in #kubuntu-offtopic on Apr 12 2009 19:55:15 (ID: 12360)
<LjL> so that's called spamming his channel
<ikonia> LjL: from my point of view - I don't care what he said, he's proved himself perm ban worthy from the ubuntu name space
<tsimpson> which is why I have those bans on him ^
<tsimpson> and more
<ikonia> tsimpson: yup, I'd remove him from offtopic personally
<tsimpson> there is still a ban on his old cloak in -ot, just no one has bother to enforce the ban
<LjL> (#swineflu is also not quite a free software project methinks)
<ikonia> LjL: you could mention it in freenode and get ignored if you want
<LjL> getting ignored is the best that could happen
<ikonia> LjL: totally ignored after direct contact with staff - as suspected
<LjL> the problem is not the channel in and of itself, it's hardly the only # channel that's not really ontopic
<LjL> it's more like that fujisan has advertized it not only in #Ubuntu-offtopic but in other places as well, and in sneaky ways
<LjL> but at this point it's clear that freenode and i have different ideas on unsolicited advertisement of channels
<ikonia> problem is it's a troll pit talking about masturbation and the like
<LjL> they talk about swine flu a little, too
<LjL> but then again... it's hardly the only channel that's used for purposes far from its topic, either
<ikonia> can't be bothered now
<ikonia> it shouldn't be this hard to report issues
<LjL> ikonia: see, perhaps staff do listen after all :)
<ikonia> no idea, I didn't complain about him
<LjL> but they probably did eventually notice he had spammed his channel in other channels. i can only guess.
<ikonia> who knows
<LjL> ikonia: did he do it in #debian? i wasn't joined
<ikonia> yes he did, well guessed
<LjL> he's +i so i can't know exactly which channels (apart from the ones i've witnessed) he's done it in
<LjL> [00:01:06] <Guest10821> PCDREAMER: PRIVATE MESSAGE <---- /me doesn't like
<LjL> and me likes /whois guest10821 even less, isn't that a known ident for, uhm... someone
<ikonia> I know nothing
#ubuntu-ops 2009-04-28
<Flannel> Hi Cream, how can we help you today?
<Cream> sorry :)
<LjL> wätch phix
<LjL> [03:28:12] <LjL> phix: you said that several minutes ago... tell us when you're actually going to stop trolling, ok? [03:28:37] <phix> LjL: sure, as soon as Jaunty works I will :)     <-- i don't think he gets it
<Pici> LjL: fyi, jaunty is now the default release, so there *should* be no need to specify it for !info
<LjL> Pici: i know that *should* be the case, but since the person was asking about that specific version (which i remember is in jaunty), and that happened to *not* be the case, i'd probably have DDoSed the bot. so, better safe than sorry.
<Pici> LjL: Just trying to be helpful :)
<Pici> !amarok
<ubottu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.8 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<Pici> Nice to see we're keeping up to date on these factoids.
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<LjL> Pici: well, have to say specifying what the latest version of a given package is in a factoid doesn't seem very much like a good idea to begin with
<Pici> ubottu: forget amarok
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Pici
<Pici> LjL: agreed
<LjL> Pici: but, it was there because back then amarok would often have newer releases packaged on kubuntu.org instead of backports
<Pici> It was the equivalent of !foo is <reply> foo is a package for Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://www.ubuntu.com/foo
<bazhang> xrex for real? or just annoying
<bazhang> <llop> NEWS - HOT GIRLS - http://www.moneyorbeauty.blogspot.com/  <--am guessing this is him
<jdong> ok that is sparking my curiousity
 * jdong activates a private browsing session
<bazhang> oof
<jdong> ok they're PG to PG-13 rated pictures of prominent models.
<bazhang> 85.138.234.46 was llop's IP
<bazhang> (n=jesper@85.138.152.60): purple <--xrex spamming how do you change res!! after repeated answers
<bazhang> ikonia, removed the bans on ahmed as he seems to have behaved; think there was a language barrier so he did not know to return here. will keep in eye open just in case I am mistaken
<bazhang> he is still smarting from being booted on release day
<bazhang> on the 'no links' /topic channel
<ubottu> In ubottu, Tosted said: !update is upgrade
<Tosted> l
<ikonia> bazhang: no problem, thank you. I thought it had already been removed so can't see that as a problem
<ikonia> Tosted: how can we help ?
<Tosted> i didnt wait for an answer!! :]
<Tosted> i m just interested in join in a op team!!!
<Tosted> but i m not litle good!!!
<ikonia> Tosted: well, if a member is needed and you are considered what the council are looking for, I'm sure they would contact you
<Tosted> ok...i ll be waiting for it!! 
<Tosted> tnks
<ikonia> no problem, catch you later
<ikonia> Tosted: if there is nothing else you need from us, we request you leave the channel so that people with a problem can be identified
<Tosted> one litle more..its about my id...
<ikonia> ok
<Tosted> i would like receive a unafiliated nick reg!!
<ikonia> Tosted: ok, go into #freenode and ask a staff member
<Tosted> ikonia: thanku
<ikonia> !cloak > Tosted 
<ubottu> Tosted, please see my private message
<ikonia> Tosted: also check the pm from ubottu
<Tosted> turning off
<ubottu> Slart called the ops in #ubuntu (zhxk)
<jpds> wut?
<Myrtti> morning
<Tm_T> day
<ikonia> elky: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 same sort of thing as planet
<ikonia> custom .30 kernels for jaunty, RC's even
<ikonia> I wish we had some form of moderation on this stuff 
<Tm_T> that just looks sillyness to me
<ikonia> I agree
<ikonia> some poor lost use in #u has basiclly killed her machine with it
<bazhang> @bansearch panarchy
<ubottu> Match: *!*@220-244-120-169.static.tpgi.com.au by ikonia in #kubuntu on Feb 12 2009 09:41:09 (ID: 9946)
<ubottu> Match: *!*@220-244-120-169.static.tpgi.com.au!#ubuntu-ops by ikonia in #ubuntu on Apr 26 2009 12:15:41 (ID: 12829)
<ikonia> ughhh I'd forgot about offtopic
 * ikonia face palms
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> no fortran questions...yet
<ikonia> he's changing his real name and ident, I wonder what ban's he's trying to get around
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<bazhang> dpm, how may we help
<dpm> bazhang: Hi, I'm work in the community team as the Ubuntu Translations Coordinator. I would like to change the topic of the #ubuntu-translators channel, and also ask how I could request to be made operator of that channel
<dpm> s/work/working/
<bazhang> dpm, that is a very good question :) someone smarter than  me should answer you either here or in -irc
<dpm> ok, np, it's not urgent, I can wait
<Myrtti> chanserv is being un cooperative
<jpds> ChanServ not responding....
<jpds> YAY!
<Myrtti> *grunt*
<Myrtti> arch trolls
<bazhang> wow lost chanserv
<bazhang> iHal was arch troll?
<Myrtti> wouldn't be surprised
<Myrtti> if all he has to say is offtopic chat and then mention he's off to install Arch
<bazhang> oh right, 'going off to install arch'
<bazhang>  useruseruser has quit ("전 이만 갑니다."  whoa he was still in -ot
<jpds> Pricey, elky, nalioth: Please grant op access to dpm in -translators ^^, noone listed in access list is around anymore (IIRC)
<bazhang> aka userus_ of 'mental issues'
<bazhang> heh spaceninja was an arch troll as well.
<bazhang> err is
<elky> who is dpm?
<Myrtti> don't kids have anything better to do these days
<dpm> elky ^^
<Myrtti> dpm: launchpad page might help a bit ;-)
<elky> i'm in the middle of a membership meeting right now
<dpm> sorry, here it is ->
<dpm> https://edge.launchpad.net/~dpm
<Myrtti> elky: anyone I know in appliers?
<elky> nope
<elky> thankfully
<Myrtti> great
<jpds> elky: http://www.jonobacon.org/2009/03/30/the-fourth-horseman-steps-forward/
<jpds> elky: You better do as he says... or it's the end for us all!
<elky> for crying out loud, IN A MEETING
 * Myrtti fetches cookies for elky
<dpm> :) no worries, as I said, it's nothing urgent, I was just trying to change the topic on #ubuntu-translators
<dpm> gràcies jpds :)
<jpds> dpm: De res. :)
<Myrtti> I really shouldn't be looking at flights yet...
<ikonia> Myrtti: where are you currently
<Myrtti> uk until thursday
<elky> christel, around?
<elky> oh actually, zyga was on only 2 days ago
<elky> dpm, if the topic change isnt stupendously urgent, could you try instead to get hold of zyga? memoserv might be the best way
<elky> what was the topic change you were after, anyway?
<dpm> elky: Welcome to the Ubuntu Translators channel! |  List of Ubuntu Translation teams: https://translations.launchpad.net/+groups/ubuntu-translators | How to translate Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TranslatingUbuntu |  We use Launchpad Translations (codenamed Rosetta) to translate, you can read more about it here: https://help.launchpad.net/Translations | FAQ on Rosetta: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/rosetta | Contact: https://wiki.ubun
<dpm> tu.com/TranslatingUbuntu/Contact
 * Myrtti points finger at tinyurl or g0.fi or similar
<Myrtti> my personal opinion is that if a topic is over 80 chars long, it's too long... ;-)
<elky> dpm, yeah, that needs some streamlining. if you cant say it all in one line, it's too long.
<dpm> ok, I can change it. What maximum length would you suggest?
<elky> the other option is to create a landing page on the wiki
<elky> if there is not one already
<elky> so it'd be "Welcome to the Ubuntu Translators channel! | A list of Ubuntu Translation teams can be found at <link> | We use Launchpad Translations (Rosetta) <link>|  Howtos, FAQ and Contact info is at <landing page link>
<elky> much shorter and easier to follow, especially for those who are slow readers of english
<Myrtti> "nobody reads the topic anyway"
<elky> and there is that
<dpm> elky: ok, changed it as suggested -> Welcome to the Ubuntu Translators channel! | A list of Ubuntu Translation teams can be found at https://translations.launchpad.net/+groups/ubuntu-translators | We use Launchpad Translations (Rosetta) https://translations.launchpad.net |  Howtos, FAQ and Contact info is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TranslatingUbuntu
<dpm> Yes, but even if no one reads the topic, you can always point people to it when they are asking something already answered there, and you can click on the links on the topic instead of having to actually find them
<Myrtti> factoids
<elky> !staff | can we have ^^ put as topic of #ubuntu-translators please. dpm will chase up zyga himself
<ubottu> can we have ^^ put as topic of #ubuntu-translators please. dpm will chase up zyga himself: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian, PriceChild or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<elky> Myrtti, -ENOBOT
<Myrtti> they don't have a bot?
<Myrtti> how original
<elky> jpds, could you push a bot into #ubuntu-translators please :)
<elky> Myrtti, i think the channel has been under-utilised and somewhat neglected
<elky> Myrtti, their topic is "Official Ubuntu Translators channel
<elky> and no, i did not accidentally miss the second "
<Myrtti> lulz
 * Pici shakes fist
<elky> dpm, if zyga refuses to give you channel fu, come back to us and we can mediate or wave our Group Contact cards around.
<dpm> about chasing zyga for granting me op access on -translators: is he the one I should contact? -> https://edge.launchpad.net/~zkrynicki
<dpm> elky: ok
<Myrtti> looks like he's the one
<elky> dpm, it appears that is him, yes
<elky> dpm, '/msg memoserv help' too
<dpm> ok, thanks
<elky> jpds, where was it you were needing op fu the other week?
<elky> i dont recall hearing anything back about that
<jpds> elky: -devel-summit to change topic, but not important.
<jpds> Bot added to #u-t.
<elky> thankies
<elky> jpds, maybe add dpm as editor too? we can make dholbach him if he puts silly stuff in it
<elky> s/him/annoy him/
<jpds> elky: He'd have to be added to ubottu's stuff, since the DB is overwritten every hour.
<elky> ah, nevermind then
<elky> dpm, if there's anything you find yourself repeating over and over that the topic cant fit in it, "/msg bot <thing> is <description>" and it'll forward it here for review by an editor.
<elky> where bot is....ubot2
<Myrtti> elky: ubottu
<elky> Myrtti, we'll add it to ubottu, the message is passed by all, yes?
<Myrtti> yes
<elky> he can at least tab complete 2 :P
<Pici> elky: the other bots may be muted
<elky> ah, so they are
<elky> bah
<elky> s/bot/ubottu/ then
<tsimpson> no bots have +o
<jpds> Noone said they did?
<tsimpson> at least one floodbot needs +o
<Myrtti> that's weird
<tsimpson> seem they all deoped each other after the split
<Myrtti> should I op one of them?
<Myrtti> LjL: ping?
<jpds> tsimpson: Oh right, I didn't look at #u.
<tsimpson> we could try restarting one of them
<Myrtti> there we go
<tsimpson> strange the way they did that
<topyli> could we tell ubottu to forget !no \u please?
<Myrtti> !forget no\ u
<ubottu> I know nothing about no\ u yet, Myrtti
<Myrtti> !forget no u
<ubottu> I know nothing about no u yet, Myrtti
<Myrtti> !forget "no u"
<ubottu> I know nothing about "no u" yet, Myrtti
<Myrtti> !forget "no\ u"
<ubottu> I know nothing about "no\ u" yet, Myrtti
<Myrtti> !no\ u
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about no\ u
<Myrtti> !no\ u-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> and your mom too
<jussi01> !-no\ u-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> no\ u-#ubuntu-offtopic has no aliases - added by LjL on 2009-03-14 16:31:57
<Myrtti> !forget no\ u-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Myrtti
<Myrtti> there we go
<jussi01> great
<Myrtti> I've hated that myself a lot
<Myrtti> sorry :-<
<jussi01> Myrtti: I hate it when people add factoids like that.
 * genii wrings out his clothes and goes to makes a fresh pot of coffee
<topyli> thanks
<LjL> tsimpson: no, you don't need to restart one of the floodbots when none has +o. just reop one.
<ubottu> In ubottu, LjL said: !no dontzap is <reply> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination AltGr+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<Pici> LjL: US Keyboards don't have an AltGr key, do we need to even include that? Don't you need to press alt(gr) to invoke all sysrq commands?
<LjL> Pici: yes, but someone who doesn't know about sysrq commands won't know that to begin with, will they...? and if on the other hand they know about magic sysrq, they'll already know about K.
<LjL> !sysrq
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Pici> !no dontzap is <reply> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt[Gr]+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<LjL> Pici: will left alt work on US keyboards?
<Pici> LjL: yes
<ikonia> works on UK ones
<LjL> Pici: then drop the gr, i never knew left alt would work at all
<ikonia> !sysrq is SPELL CASTING 
<Pici> dontzap =~ s/\[gr\]//
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, ikonia said: !sysrq is SPELL CASTING
<ikonia> I'm only kidding
<LjL> is sysrq always on printscreen?
<Pici> Usually
<Pici> If its not, then too bad.
<ikonia> LjL: should be yes
<LjL> factoid test failed
<popey> anyone about to help in #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat ?
<genii> popey: Whats the topic of the moment there?
<LjL> isn't it still an hour to ago?
<popey> yeah
<popey> just making sure someone is around
<LjL> somerville is opped, that hurts my eyes. it's like kryptonite.
 * genii hands LjL the welding goggles
<ikonia> popey: yup
<popey> thanks
<ikonia> LjL: naughty
<Pricey> Was the translators thing sorted out?
<jussi01> Pricey: what?
<Pricey> nm
<dpm> Pricey: the topic has still not been changed
<dpm> I mean, as far as I can tell, the -translators thing has not been sorted out
<dpm> I will contact zyga to request operator status, but I'll have to do this later on today or tomorrow
<Pricey> My attempt just failed, gimme a sec and I'll change it properly.
<dpm> As I said, this is nothing urgent, just let me know if I can help in any way
<ikonia> nagraaj: hi, what's up ? how can we help ?
<nagraaj> i want help with wifi connection
<nagraaj> i created an ad-hoc wifi connection
<ikonia> nagraaj: if you join #ubuntu - you should be able to get support
<ikonia> @bansearch nagraaj 
<ubottu> No matches found for nagraaj!n=chatzill@123.50.177.135 in any channel
<ikonia> nagraaj: if you type "/topic" you can see what this channel is all about
<ikonia> nagraaj: is it working ?
<ikonia> nagraaj: can you join the #ubuntu channel ?
<LjL> pricey if you are around, there is a tommy9281 who'd like to speak to a staffer privately and can't see voiced people in #fn from his client, and you seem to be one of the less idle staffers
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (zhxk)
<Pici> ooh, treasure
<ikonia> sorry script lag
<LjL> Pici: my treasure hunts have better prizes than his
<grawity> So... if LjL is not an op anymore, how about fixing the factoid?
 * grawity hides
<LjL> i tried, but i'm not a bot editor either :)
<Myrtti> treasure!
<Myrtti> !ops ~= /LjL//
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<LjL> dangling comma
<jpds> Could we try making changes to !oE%&*%&$£*!($&£"&$*ps in private? :)
 * Myrtti gives up and goes to play with her DS
<ikonia> ha ha
<Myrtti> fine, you edit it then
<LjL> jpds: that factoid is supposed to highlight names of ops... then you might have the factoid name itself on highlight - hey, i do too - but complaining about that is stupid imho
<ikonia> no, just laughing at the gives up and plays DS, nice alternative
<LjL> i remember before being an op, years ago, i once said "ops" in #ubuntu (which is typically italian for "whoops")
<LjL> and some op reprimanded me for that
<LjL> i thought that was so silly
<LjL> !idle | nagraaj
<ubottu> nagraaj: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<genii> nixternal: Hehe nice Q in -classroom
<jussi01> genii: :D
<nixternal> :)
 * nixternal thinks he took it a bit to serious
<jussi01> genii: is it wrong for me to ask: QUESTION: I still want to go to UDS, cant you please sponsor me? :D
<genii> jussi01: Hah, maybe. He'll want to know where that $2m went
<Pici> Hmm.. Can someone look at ewet's /lastlog in #ubuntu and tell me if you think its on-topic for #ubuntu or not?
<nixternal> I would like to know where that $2m went myself
<jussi01> hahaah, loving sabdfl right now...
<jussi01> [19:24:57] <jcastro> <snap-l> QUESTION: A lot of Ubuntu developers are on identi.ca. Do you have an account, and if not, would you create one and start using it?
<jussi01> [19:25:08] <sabdfl> i have one but i forgot the password
<Pici> heh
<nixternal> I don't even have a Kubuntu t-shirt, you think $2m would at least get me a t-shirt
<genii> nixternal: Or a mug
<nixternal> right
<nixternal> stingie bastard :p
 * jussi01 sniffs... just want to go to UDS
<genii> nixternal: Maybe riddell got all the t-shirts and mugs
<jussi01> Ive got stickers ner ner ner...
<jussi01> :P
<nixternal> dude, he so did, but had to return them after the photo shoot at UDS, that is the honest to god truth, I was there
<Pici> Just show up
<Pici> Thats pretty much what I did.
<nixternal> can you believe that? couldn't even keep his own freakin' swag
<jussi01> sigh... I hate geographically restricted content :/
<Pici> jussi01: can you poke ubottu into #ubuntu+1
<jussi01> ubottu: join #ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about join #ubuntu+1
<jussi01> Pici: ;)
<Pici> jussi01: thanks
<LjL> mind giving a ten min mute or somesuch to goshawk, who spammed #ubuntu a little with "test"s? i know why he did that and he should know he shouldn't do that.
<Pici> LjL: mind enlightening us? I only see 2 tests.
<Pici> Well, 3 tests, but only 2 from goshawk
<LjL> Pici: there's a discussion on the italian offtopic channel about bots they have, including my floodbots. this person claimed that #ubuntu won't get you muted if you paste a couple of lines, while #ubuntu-it will (obivously not true, it's the same floodbot code)
<LjL> Pici: so when i told him that's not true, he went on to test it in #ubuntu. i told him he shouldn't spam the channel like that, and he said "he was only scientifically testing something" and "nobody complained".
<Pici> LjL: I gave him a nudge
<LjL> danke. he hardly bothered the channel a lot, but it's the attitude of not caring about spamming a channel.
<LjL> ert3 spamming, probably several channels
<LjL> uhm, looking at recent changes on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat , i wonder if we should be listing IRC clients for every existing OS platform.
<LjL> jdong spams :(
<jdong> I hate trying to get my IRC config back together after the construction crew knocks out the power to all my VM's :)
 * LjL pats the construction crew
<Myrtti> LjL: I should bug D to fix the exploit explanations on colloquy
<tsimpson> LjL: the bots seem broken again, FloodBot2 is only removing exempts, not adding them (FloodBot1 is responding in -proxy-users)
<genii> You guys have so many bad bot issues. Hopefully someone will do a rewrite on them at some point
<tsimpson> only the IRCC has access to the FloodBot source
<tsimpson> ...and the author
<genii> Damn, that sucks.
<Pici> Well the author was discussing open sourcing them at one point, only he knows when that might happen though.
<tsimpson> can someone try opping FloodBot1
<tsimpson> and deoping 2
<tsimpson> 1 seems to want to do it
<Pricey> dpm: elky: topic changed
<ienorand> I can't access #ubuntu because the floodbot(s) in #proxy isn't setting an exempt. Mibbit user.
<Pricey> ienorand: could you try again please?
<Picipod> oops, forgot that I have this setup to autoidentify
<ienorand> Rejoined #proxy, still no worky
<Pricey> ban list is full guys
<Pricey> I'll sort out +e's
<Pici> ah
<jussi01> ikonia: ping
<blizzkid> lo all. just wanted to know if any of you knew a dl'able pastebin that can post to irc
<jussi01> blizzkid: no, you cant have ubottu, sorry.
<blizzkid> np jussi01 
<jussi01> blizzkid: err, I know pastebinit, but Im not sure exactly what you are after...
<jussi01> blizzkid: best to ask in #ubuntu
<blizzkid> k, thx
<Pici> FYI, I am going to remove the floodbot's old bans, most of these were probably klined shortly after they were banned.  Speak now or forever hold your peace.
<genii> Whoah! Mibbit 
<jussi01> Pici: I dont have an issue with that - its not like we cannot reban if need be
<jussi01> genii: ?
<genii> jussi01: In #u the bot is going crazy with a bunch of mibbit hostmasks
<Pici> genii: That was Pricey 
<jussi01> oh, is that Pricey doing it?
<jussi01> hehe
<Flannel> genii: You mean PriceChild's a bot?
<Pici> And those were exception removes
<jussi01> [22:00:09] <Pricey> ban list is full guys
<jussi01> [22:00:47] <Pricey> I'll sort out +e's
 * jussi01 wonders how many times he can ping Pricey
<genii> Ah, jsu so may in one shot it fooled me into thinking the bot was responsible
<jussi01> :D
<Flannel> Hi Saiki, how can we help you today?
<Saiki> +++ PriceChild set the channel to mode -e saiki!i=4ccef1f9@gateway/web/ajax/mibbit.com/x-d677979500452f62
<Saiki> be nice if I coultalk lol
<Flannel> Ah, Well, the easiest way is to probably reconnect (you'll go through the other channel,etc)
<Pricey> Saiki: pleas eleave and rejoin #ubuntu-proxy-users
<Flannel> Pricey: Figured you'd just remove them all, eh?
<Pricey> Flannel: mmhm
<Saiki> lol
<Pici> Pricey:fyi, I have a bash script that will take a list of hostmaks and generate the mode commands grouped into groups of 4
<Saiki> happens to the best of us
<Pricey> Pici: that required effort to write.
<Pici> Pricey: http://pastebin.com/f31bb4f6a
<Pricey> Pici: won't strip rubbish off either end after copying and pasting it from somewhere thouggh?
<Pici> Pricey: Only sometimes does it insert newlines were they don't belong. And seeming never when I use this and copy from the terminal.
<Flannel> one of these newlines is not like the others... one of these newlines just doesn't belong...
<Pici> :D
<tsimpson> Pici: fwiw, "for line in (cat $1)" won't read lines, but "words"
<tsimpson> a word being anything separated by white space
<Pici> tsimpson: er.  Well banmasks shouldn't have any spaces anyway.  But thanks for the fyi 
<tsimpson> sure, when the line is a "word" it doesn't matter anyway
<tsimpson> "while read line; do ... ; done < $1" or "cat $1 | while read line; do ...; done" would read lines </lesson> :)
<dpm> Pricey: thanks a lot
 * jussi01 pings ikonia again
 * genii makes another pot of coffee
 * jussi01 prods ikonia
<jussi01> nini all
<ikonia> night
<Pricey> lol
<genii> See you all ~45 minutes
<Seeker`> o/
<elky> um, what are they naming after me?
 * elky is only up to send the 'im sick' email then is back to nie warm bed
<Seeker`> wb elky 
<Seeker`> hope you feel better soon
<ubottu> In ubottu, ripps said: /^me is listening to: How I Go - Yellowcard (Lights And Sounds)
<ubottu> In ubottu, ripps said: /me is listening to: How I Go - Yellowcard (Lights And Sounds)
<ubottu> In ubottu, ripps said: /me is listening to: Paint It Black - The Rolling Stones (Forty Licks)
#ubuntu-ops 2009-04-29
<tsimpson> !forget seenserv
<ubottu> I'll forget that, tsimpson
<blizzkid> what's the right channel to ask about ubuntu membership?
<Pici> blizzkid: There really isn't any, but if you join #ubuntu-offtopic I'd be glad to answer some questions if I can.
<blizzkid> ok
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !support-#ubuntu-offtopic ~= s/  discussion/ other discussion/
<Pici> !support-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu (see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org as well). Please be aware that this channel is mainly for  discussion.
<Pici> !support-#ubuntu-offtopic =~ s/ discussion/other discussion/
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, Pici said: !support-#ubuntu-offtopic =~ s/ discussion/other discussion/
<Pici> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> !support-#ubuntu-offtopic =~ s/ discussion/other discussion/
<ubottu> In ubottu, LjL said: !support-#ubuntu-offtopic ~= s/other discussion/jdong discussion/
<Pici> s/other/LjL/
<Pici> what a maroon
<LjL> no u
<Pici> That fellow that just left that oh so pleaseant away message in #u just said 'sorry' in pm
<Flannel> Sigh.
<Flannel> Ok op people.  I need your help!
<Myrtti> Flannel: yes?
<Flannel> Myrtti: I've got a LoCo member guy, plenty enthusiastic, etc.  But a bit misguided sometimes.  Tends to just run off and do stuff on his own, instead of utilizing the LoCo (asking for input, help, etc).  Some of this was in direct conflict with what we decided the LoCo would do.  (thats the end of the background).  Now he's... trolling (well, time-sink, split hairs, being difficult and stubborn).
<elky> Flannel, anyone we might know?
<Flannel> elky: Likely not.  Certainly not a troublemaker from #u or anything like that.
<Flannel> I'm just... torn on what to do.  I'm sort of thinking hes being difficult because... well, I don't know why.
<Flannel> He's somewhat new in the LoCo, but been here long enough (approx 1 year?) that he should have assimilated these things by now.  And I know he's got aspirations to create a LUG (and may have difficulties keeping the two separate).
<elky> Flannel, what kind of things are we talking about anyway
<Myrtti> Flannel: ask him if he knows how the other locos work and suggest he joins one you know functions well
<Myrtti> s/joins/joins the irc channel of/
<Flannel> Myrtti: Hah
<Flannel> I was going to say, I'm suggesting he leave the state?
 * Myrtti got up from bed one hour earlier than normal to clean up the place
<Myrtti> -->
<Flannel> elky: This particular discussion has to do with the usage of the team wiki page.  What is appropriate, what isn't, etc.
<Flannel> elky: But, the last time I spoke with him (aboutmaking sure to keep the LoCo in the loop when planning LoCo activities, etc), was the same sort of thing.  By the end he was asking questions that really had nothing to do with what we spoke about, etc.
<Flannel> AS if he was a) hearing only what he wanted ot hear, or b) completely had no understanding of english c) thought it was opposite day.
<elky> it sounds like d) All of the above, but it's probably a)
<Flannel> yeah, but that doesn't help me decide on a course of action.
<elky> how many people are actually trying to mediate him?
<Flannel> mediate being defined as?
<elky> if it's just you, he's going to take it as 'only one person thinks i'm doing wrong, therefore he mus tbe the wrong one'
<elky> Flannel, speaking with him about boundaries, etc
<Flannel> Ah, well, right now in the channel there's three of us.  But, so far it's mainly just been me.
<elky> so there's your problem.
<Flannel> We were worried about assaulting him with lots ofpeople
<elky> he thinks he's the sole doer of the group, hence disregards what you're saying
<topyli> sounds like one of those "important" people
<Flannel> topyli: that's exactly correct.
<topyli> always reminds me of this "nice to be important and important to be nice" dub
<topyli> it also always bothers me because i forget the artist
<topyli> hah! yellowman
<Seeker`> nalioth: please can you prod the mootbot logs
<topyli> heh, reading a support forum for my router. it has samba support and many people naturally have usb disks hooked up. in this theread this person wonders whether to format his disk as ext3. "ext3 should be better with small files while xfs might be better with big files" and so on
<topyli> and this is the wrong channel *goes*
<elky> can someone else stop the thread of getting laid and 'gentlemens clubs' please
<elky> in -ot
<Flannel> "thread" != one message
<topyli> on a not-so different note, sometimes i wonder whether or not it's good to have drderek around
<Myrtti> sometimes i wonder whether or not it's good to have me around
<Flannel> sometimes I wander around
<Flannel> Hi Chr|s, how can we help you today?
<Chr|s> elky: was I wrong to do an o4o trigger?
<elky> Chr|s, nope. you felt uncomfortable, and that's the reason we have it there.
 * Flannel notes that !guidelines would've sufficed.
<Chr|s> it wasn't that, it was because someone mentioned a website which is not suitable to freenodes guidlines
<Chr|s> Flannel: I will keep that in consideration
<elky> Flannel, guidelines is also alot more to read than a factoid, and most wont. most will read the factoid.
<Flannel> Chr|s: It's not terribly important.  As long as the message is gotten across in an appropriate manner.  You can always type stuff out too, if you don't know what factoid to use.
<topyli> i missed it. otherwise i'd have removed him on the spot
<Flannel> topyli: I should've pinged you then
<Chr|s> Flannel: alright
<Flannel> Chr|s: Typing it out means you don't have to worry about if the factoid is 100% applicable, etc.
<Flannel> Chr|s: Mind you, you can do whatever you'd like and prefer.
<Chr|s> Flannel: to an extent :)
<Chr|s> Can I idle here? I wanna feel important.
<topyli> heehe
<topyli> no
<Chr|s> bummer :( heh thanks
<topyli> create #ubuntu-VIP :)
 * popey joins
<Chr|s> heh
<Chr|s> I feel special now
<Chr|s> <3
<popey> "special"
<topyli> hahaha
<elky> topyli, you just suggested what?
<Myrtti> "my mum says I drive the little bus becuz I'm speshul"
<topyli> elky: i hope he doesn't actually do it
<elky> he did.
<topyli> oh great
<Myrtti> http://www.davidandgoliathtees.com/index.php?mode=DETAIL&parent=HWT&pid=7769&page=4&perpage=16
<Myrtti> oh look, it's GWENDA! http://www.davidandgoliathtees.com/index.php?mode=DETAIL&parent=HWT&pid=7694&page=10&perpage=16
<ikonia> @bansearch histo
<ikonia> hope I didn't leave a forward on 
<ubottu> Match: histo!n=histo@unaffiliated/histo by ikonia in #ubuntu on Apr 15 2009 09:01:27 (ID: 12471)
<ubottu> Match: histo!n=histo@unaffiliated/histo by ikonia in #ubuntu-ops on Apr 15 2009 10:51:22 (ID: 12475)
<ubottu> Match: histo!n=histo@unaffiliated/histo by ikonia in #ubuntu-ops on Apr 15 2009 11:21:10 (ID: 12477)
<ikonia> I hope they are MARKS
<ikonia> @bansearch
<ubottu> (bansearch <nick|hostmask> [<channel>]) -- Search bans database for a ban on <nick|hostmask>, if <channel> is not given search all channel bans.
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> @btlogin
<ikonia> phew, no bans for histo 
<Myrtti> I just looooove our intraweb
<ikonia> ?
<Myrtti> "+ bonus banana: webdav share (behind authentication)"
<Myrtti> monkey see, monkey do
<Myrtti> juk juk
<Myrtti> :-DDDD
<ikonia> are you taking drugs ? or just hitting the ramdom comment generator
<ikonia> I'm not following %1
 * topyli backs away from Myrtti slowly
<Myrtti> ikonia: that's from a task assignment given to me
<Myrtti> list of several things to set up to a server
<ikonia> oh
<Myrtti> and as the last item
<Myrtti> a bonus banana
<topyli> the best kind!
 * Myrtti scratches her head in an orangutang style
<Myrtti> JUKJUK!
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu ActionParsnip starting to get into really bad advice habbits
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> In ubottu, emanuel said: my webcam is no work!
<Myrtti> ok, this is only getting better
<ikonia> need to update the page from the !upgrade factoid
<Myrtti> today seems to be one of the crackpot days again
<Myrtti> without dwelling into details
<ikonia> very
<bazhang> ah now I know who useruseruser is
<Myrtti> oh?
<ikonia> who ?
<bazhang> he of the guunnnniiit (aka userus_)
<bazhang> let me do a quick btsearch to confirm though, kicked for that before
<bazhang> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<elky> crap, didnt mean to post that yet
<elky> crapcrapcrap.
<ikonia> ha ha ha ha ha
<ikonia> may as well get the responses then
<bazhang> gah cant find it, used to do that guuuunnitt quite a bit in main channel (userus_, useruseruser)
<elky> bazhang, not worth hunting over
<bazhang> elky, okay
<ubottu> joaopinto called the ops in #ubuntu (stone just repeating himself)
<popey> Myrtti: that guy in #u is on 7.10 so he _has_ to edit sources.list
<popey> 7.10 is on old-releases now
<Myrtti> oh right, I keep forgetting that since I'm on 8.10 myself still
<ikonia> ok upgrade instructions now updated
<ikonia> the !install link is now valid again
<popey> xcdfgkjhgcv returns
<ikonia> only to the troll pit
<ikonia> I liked that he set him self up yesterday
<ikonia> called the swine flu people dicks for being ill, then came in complaining that he felt ill, so does that make him a dick for being ill ;)
<popey> he came into -uk just now
<popey> kick on sight
<ikonia> ah
<ikonia> forgot to rejoin -uk after my client restart
<popey> i suggested DJones sit in here as he is now an op of that channel
<popey> that okay?
<ikonia> op of uk ?
<popey> yes
<ikonia> I don't have a problem with it, but then I'm out of the loop on policy 
<bazhang> hehe
<ikonia> seeing as no-one has authroized me to the irc-team yet in launchpad
<bazhang> !seeker
<ubottu> Something stupid this way comes
<popey> well, _I_ am in here, and I'm not an op of #ubuntu
<ikonia> popey: as I said, I'm sure it's fine
<ikonia> popey: I like having you here, saved me having to join #-uk to poke fun at you
<popey> hah
<bazhang> !seeker
<ubottu> Something clever this way comes
<bazhang> much better ^^
<popey> i prefered the old one
<jussi01> !-seeker
<ubottu> seeker has no aliases - added by Seeker` on 2009-04-01 19:56:25 - last edited by bazhang on 2009-04-29 10:34:27
<jussi01> uh uh
<ikonia> jussi01: fix my edit permissions on the bot will you please
<ikonia> jussi01: when the database went funny I lost my editor permissions
<popey> \o/
<bazhang> DJones, welcome!
<ikonia> bazhang: shush, I was going to fake him out
<DJones> thanks
<bazhang> oof
<ikonia> too quick
<ikonia> you ruined
<bazhang> aww
<DJones> never mind, no doubt you'll catch me out out some other tinme
<ikonia> moments gone now
 * jussi01 wonders who DJones is... ??
 * DJones is somebody who must have done something wrong and found himself added to the access list in -uk as punishment and rather thank make a mess, would rather watch & learn before doing something stupid
<bazhang> * [xcdfgkjhgcv] (n=xcdfgjkh@host86-171-251-119.range86-171.btcentralplus.com): xcdfgjkhgcv
<Gary> DJones: aww, I was waiting to watch the time you set /mode +b *!*@*
<gnomefreak> it must be way too early, DJones someone did something bad and you gave him ops in a channel? please tell me i miss read that
<elky> why is -uk more special than the other locos?
<popey> who said it was?
 * elky re-reads the topic.
<popey> I clearly made a mistake recommending DJones come in here
<elky> i really dont want a situation where we have a representative of every single loco channel here. it's bad enough dealing with -offtopic with the excess of cooks here now.
<popey> It seems apparent I'm not welcome either.
<elky> popey, you're part of the wallpaper
 * popey was being serious
<elky> you even have a pretty yellow dot saying so
<gnomefreak> can i have a pretty blue dot?
 * jussi01 gives gnomefreak a purple dot :D
<gnomefreak> jussi01: perfect :)
<elky> gnomefreak, let me figure how to hack my xchat config
<gnomefreak> ah that explains why i dont see little dots
<Myrtti> I can haz purple pluses \o/
<elky> popey, all i'm saying is it's getting out of hand. this is a mediation channel, not a training academy.
<popey> ok
<bazhang> whoa look who just joined -ot
<DJones> elky: I'm quite happy to leave, I did say to popey that I was aware of the no idling policy here, so I didn't expect that I'd be allowed to stay anyway, but i appreciated popey's suggestion as a place to learn, I'll stick with -irc in future
<elky> bazhang, he's been in there since this time yesterday
<elky> bazhang, please do not draw attention to it.
<bazhang> elky, I just said look who, did not mention a nick
<elky> bazhang, some others yesterday decided to wave.
<elky> dorks.
 * Myrtti rolls her eyes
<bazhang> elky, I am just a spectator in there at any rate.
<bazhang> elky, assuming the 'too many cooks' reference
<elky> bazhang, i'm talking about in here, when we get the -ot trolls in here, and we end up with 5 people trying to mediate
<bazhang> elky, then there should be clear layout of how that gets done.
<elky> we used to be able to rely on 'one person at a time' as being commonsense.
<bazhang> indeed.
<bazhang> IRCC members first, then senior ops, then ?
<gnomefreak> thats a word you dont hear often in regaurd to trolls
<elky> bazhang, whoever takes ownership of the issue first, then others if assistance is requested
<bazhang> elky, thanks for clarification
<elky> there's a reason i PM you when you're dealing with someone, rather than just jumping in
<gnomefreak> shouldnt IRCC be last in the order
<ikonia> bazhang: who joined offtopic ?
<bazhang> ikonia, PM
<elky> gnomefreak, depends, not always possible.
<ikonia> err ok
<ikonia> sorry not been paying attention
<gnomefreak> elky: ah true
<Pici> bazhang: He pm'ed and told me he'll stop.  So... no more warnings if he does it again.
<bazhang> Pici, okay; did not think the !ot would send him to post in -ot, sorry about that
<bazhang> <Sergiusz> stew is administrator or bot ? becouse i dont know with who i was talking
<bazhang> :/
<stew> bot
<bazhang> hehe
<elky> stew, does not compute.
<stew> Why do you say does not compute?
<elky> stew, isn't that what all bots say?
<bazhang> nice poll in -ot
<stew> Is it because what all bots say that you came to me?
<elky> he sure sounds like a bot
<bazhang> wow freenode has been taken over by skynet
<bazhang> !gary
<ubottu> be afraid, be *very* afraid
<bazhang> :0
<elky> bazhang, eh?
<bazhang> stew is freenode stafff is he not?
<bazhang> -f
<elky> he is. what does that have to do with the price of fish in china?
 * jussi01 got chinese tea today :D real chinese tea :D
<jussi01> not that I can read much of what it says on the pack...
<bazhang> haha
<Myrtti> jussi01: I trust you've replenished your marmite/vegemite supplies?
<jussi01> bazhang: you are from that part of the world, no?
<jussi01> Myrtti: yes
<popey> \o/ marmite
<bazhang> jussi01, yep, TW
 * popey is chomping marmite flavour rice cakes
<popey> nom nom nom
<jussi01> Myrtti: got a package for my birthday
<Myrtti> jussi01: excellent, then I don't have to bring more than two jars of the stuff back to Finland
<jussi01> :D
<Myrtti> vappu picnic requests...
<jussi01> Myrtti: no, you dont - Im in the UK saturday/sunday anyway
<Myrtti> jussi01: boo.
<Myrtti> jussi01: are you flying via Helsinki?
<jussi01> yes
<Myrtti> meh
<jussi01> ??
<jussi01> Oulu - Helsinki - Manchester
<Myrtti> me and D could've had a cuppa with you if you'd been traveling via TRE
<jussi01> Myrtti: yeah, unfortunately... well nothing except rynscare flies out of tmp...
<Myrtti> I know... *sigh*
<ikonia> ThomasHC: hi 
<Myrtti> ThomasHC: how may we help you?
<ikonia> I guess he doesn't need help
<Pici> !bansearch ThomasHC 
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> @bansearch ThomasHC 
<ubottu> Match: *!*@adsl-070-145-036-129.sip.aby.bellsouth.net!#ubuntu-ops by Pici in #ubuntu on Apr 29 2009 01:47:07 (ID: 12898)
<ubottu> Match: thomashc!n=thomashc@adsl-070-145-036-129.sip.aby.bellsouth.net by Pici in #ubuntu-offtopic on Apr 29 2009 01:54:26 (ID: 12899)
<popey> heh
<Myrtti> :->
<bazhang> whoops that was for david3 not thomashc
<christian_> how do i get back to windows?
<christian_> i partiontioned my hard drive and now i am gettiing blue screen error
<bazhang> christian_, support in #ubuntu
<christian_> what the fuck fagggits tell me 
<bazhang> christian_, wait, windows?
<elky> that will not get you help
<LjL> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat?action=diff&rev1=333&rev2=334
<LjL> do you like this?
<tsimpson> if you have a "blue screen error", you're probably already on windows
<Pici> LjL: I'd rather see mibbit there than a listing of clients for every other OS
<ikonia> what the fuck faggots ????
<Pici> What?
<elky> guys, forget him.
<Pici> ikonia: ?
<elky> LjL, i dont see what changed...
<ikonia> 14:20 < christian_> what the fuck fagggits tell me 
<ikonia> ????
<Pici> ikonia: We saw him. Hes gone.
<LjL> Pici: yes, i complained about having mac os added yesterday - but this time i meant about moving the clients list to the bottom, and adding an *ALL BOLD* prominent uppercase notice about not reporting bugs to the trackers
<ikonia> where did that come from ?
<LjL> Pici: i mean, i don't think every other help.ubuntu.com page we have that mention programs warns you about reporting unrelated bug to the upstream tracker... do they?
<LjL> elky: you don't see what changed because that's not really the diff to the version as of yesterday, but only to the previous version from the same author, sorry
<Pici> ikonia: it was a banforward
<LjL> elky: this is probably more like it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat?action=diff&rev1=331&rev2=334
<Myrtti> LjL: it needs more love in any case
<LjL> it might need more love, but it certainly doesn't need random bold statements added
<elky> who put that there?
<LjL> elky: some "chemistrydioxide"
<elky> seems like a pidgin dev...
<Pici> The user info link for him seems to be broken
<elky> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aunofficial&hs=E89&q=chemistrydioxide+ubuntu&btnG=Search
<elky> or just someone who annoys them too
<LjL> elky: yes, pretty sure to be a pidgin dev, since he rants about ubuntu users logging ubuntu support questions on the pidgin bugtracker
<Pici> I highly doubt that our IRC page is the source 
<Pici> I say revert the change.
<LjL> i say if someone's such an idiot they don't understand that "Pidgin" is an IRC client with which to connect to #ubuntu, and instead they 1) google "Pidgin" 2) find its bugtracker 3) log an Ubuntu question on it...
<LjL> that's hardly the fault of our page
<tsimpson> people often report ubuntu issues on <upstream bugtracker> anyway
<Pici> Drop a note on the pidgin wiki page and be done with it.
 * genii pries his eyes open, wanders to the coffeepot and puts a fresh batch on
<tsimpson> it's already in the pidgin wiki page
<LjL> of course, because he edited that too
<LjL> the Pidgin page is very ill-designed anyway
<LjL> why would it have a section for reporting bugs to upstream?
<LjL> now *that* might much more easily be the source of user confusion
<elky> LjL, revert the irc page thingie
<LjL> yes elky i will. i think i will also remove the reference to Colloquy and add Mibbit instead like pici said.
<LjL> and drop a note about it all in #ubuntu-doc
<elky> good idea
<Pici> I've subscribed myself to the IRC page too
<LjL> what do you think of the term "chatroom" he used to explain "channel"?
<LjL> aside from the fact that i usually kill anyone on sight who uses that term to refer to irc channels...
<LjL> i think it can easily give people the wrong idea too
<ikonia> a/s/l please
<elky> what ikonia said
<LjL> yes, that's what i meant with "the wrong idea"
<ikonia> 67/m/arm chair
<LjL> but perhaps he might be right thinking there's a need to clarify what a "channel" is? (i'm not sure myself, just wondering)
<elky> ikonia, not 75/m/outside your window, watching you ?
<LjL> i'll make it "There are many real-time discussion channels for the Ubuntu community"
<LjL> if you don't understand what a real-time discussion it, don't join ;P
<ikonia> elky: not yet........
<elky> anyway, bedtime for me
<Pici> goodnight
<ikonia> night elky 
<LjL> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat?action=diff&rev2=335&rev1=334
 * genii hands Pici a coffee
<genii> jussi01: Some server crashed upstairs here so I'm /away working on it for a bit
<ikonia> @bansearch xcdfgkjhgcv 
<ubottu> No matches found for xcdfgkjhgcv!n=xcdfgjkh@host86-171-251-119.range86-171.btcentralplus.com in any channel
<Pici> fcol @ fscking a mounted filesystem
<ikonia> he was lucky to not do that
<jussi01> sigh...
<ikonia> what's up
<jussi01> ikonia: meh... life... and a few stupid people...
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<genii> jussi01: Ooops i didn't catch the profanity there in #k offtopc
<LjL> why, you care about profanity in #k-ot nowadays?
<LjL> that's news
<ikonia> profanity in any of the channels isn't cool
<ikonia> not seeing the language in the ubuntu channels has genuinly made me appreciate how over used other channels are with bad language
<LjL> well, in the past when i complained about such things about #k-ot, i was mostly ignored or told they were acceptable
<genii> I usually don't sweat over swearing much in offtopic if it's in context, a warning once in a while or so. It doesn't bother me there as much as in the regular support channels
<ikonia> genii: the regular support channels are monitored quite good on bad language in my opinion
<genii> ikonia: I agree
<genii> ikonia: Maybe someone msg'd him the    rm -rf        command or so
<ikonia> hence why I'm asking
<Pici> Whats the question?
<ikonia> "why did you just say that"
<ikonia> 17:14 <jhodgins> Caus eI saw it and was like whats that mean?
<ikonia> 17:14 <ikonia> then why did you not ask "what does this mean"
<ikonia> 17:14 <jhodgins> because I like drama.
<ikonia> he knew what he was doing
<ikonia> or she did
<Pici> ah
<ikonia> I've explained to her the problem, lets see how she behaves
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #kubuntu (agag)
<jussi01> genii: you speak spanish?
<genii> jussi01: Hehe, no. babelfish does
<LjL> that sounded more like google translate to me
<jussi01> hehe
<genii> When i do a whois on him I think he uppercased the u like: #Ubuntu-es   
<jussi01> nom nom, half price meat from the supermarket cooked section :D
<LjL> genii: who? i don't see that
<LjL> besides, case of channels in /whois should be dictated by who *created* the channel i believe, not by the joiner
<Pici> LjL: supremo
<LjL> [20:13:07] [Whois] supremo is a user on channels: #kubuntu #ubuntu-es
<Pici> from irssi: channels : #Ubuntu-es #kubuntu
<LjL> weird
 * LjL tries from telnet
<Pici> Its silly that channels are even case sensitive anywhere
<LjL> they are not
<LjL> they are sometimes case preserving, but not case sensitive
<Pici> LjL: er, right, wrong word.
<LjL> Pici: irssi is right
<LjL> Pici: it's weird though that my konversation sometimes *does* show channels not all lowercase, too. just not for supremo
<LjL> for instance my own WHOIS in konversation shows #Kubuntu-es, with an uppercase K
<LjL> but that's because the channel was created like that
<Pici> Weird.
<genii> Gah work again. AFK
<LjL> Pici: anyway i think there have been bugs in the floodbots in the past due to irc's case preservingness
<LjL> at some point i filled the code with strtolower()s because i couldn't understand why something was happening... =)
<Pici> LjL: string comparison bugs?
<LjL> Pici: but see a channel on irc is very much like a nickname. it practically *is* a nickname on old ircds (/whois will return "no such nick/channel")... and it's pretty clear that nicknames preserve case
<LjL> Pici: yeah
<LjL> Pici: they'd ignore people who joined #Ubuntu instead of #ubuntu, for instance
<Pici> LjL: Interesting
<LjL> Pici: because when you PRIVMSG a channel, people will actually see, as the channel name, the name you used when JOINing
<LjL> with its own case
<Pici> I know
<LjL> Pici: no wait i'm wrong on that - privmsg will show the actual case
<LjL> Pici: but the JOIN itself will reflect what the joiner used
<Pici> LjL: Right, that makes more sense.
<LjL> Pici: so the floodbots would log "UNEXPECTED: foobar joined #UbuntU", and then forget completely about foobar's existence
<LjL> of course, i would have easily noticed that by checking the logs.
<LjL> but there is no fun in that.
<genii> Strange behaviour, that
<Pici> LjL: I'm at work, so I won't try visiting that site, is it banworthy?
<LjL> which site pici?
<Pici> LjL: The site that NeoGeo64 linked to
<LjL> Pici: ah i hadn't even noticed that link. it looks like porn.
<LjL> as in, it is porn.
<Pici> [brubin@SPAPP60:collect/rubin]$ rm test                                        (04-29 11:06)
<Pici> er, 
<Pici> http://ircwall.snuxoll.com/quotes/120 is pretty funny.
<genii> jussi01: <Riddell> **  Kubuntu Q & A session in 15 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom (questions to #ubuntu-classroom-chat)
<genii> And others who may be interested^^
<ubottu> Slart called the ops in #ubuntu (Phil2)
<LjL> Pici: quite a work of art, innit
<LjL> !truecrypt
<ubottu> Truecypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<LjL> !no truecrypt is <reply> Truecypt is a freeware on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, LjL said: !no truecrypt is <reply> Truecypt is a freeware on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<LjL> ask jdong :)
<jdong> hehe :)
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (NeoGeo64)
<Pricey> jussi01: looks like he's just going to repeat everything i say in pm..
<LjL> please lastlog neogeo64, he was being a troll earlier too
<LjL> also, i banned him... years ago
<jussi01> Pricey: Im off to bed, so if he comes in...
<Pricey> Yep I noticed him back earlier, had been watching him but a little late this time.
<LjL> [22:42] *** NeoGeo64!i=nine11@adsl-144-227-10.aby.bellsouth.net has joined #ubuntu-offtopic
<LjL> [22:42] <NeoGeo64> Help, where can I find the keygen for Ubuntu 7.10
<LjL> [22:42] <mc44> NeoGeo64: don't troll please
<LjL> same troll in 2007 as 2009
<LjL> [22:55] <NeoGeo64> When I was younger, I was into hentai hardcore.
<LjL> [22:55] <NeoGeo64> I got out of that phase eventually
<LjL> [22:56] *** NeoGeo64 has left #ubuntu-offtopic (requested by LjL: "You should have known better, bye")
<LjL> this is Session Start: Wed Oct 17 22:20:14 2007
<Pricey> He did moe than that didn't he?
<LjL> Pricey: well, not stuff he got banned for, but yes
<LjL> [22:49] <NeoGeo64> 12 year old girls?
<LjL> [22:49] <NeoGeo64> jk
<LjL> [22:50] <NeoGeo64> oh in that case plz upload to tinypic or smth
<LjL> [22:50] <NeoGeo64> i need new material.
<LjL> [22:50] <NeoGeo64> ok dude
<LjL> [22:50] <NeoGeo64> you cant show 12 year old girls posing in their underwear
<LjL> he was also around in 2008, never banned according to my log (don't know according to the bantracker)
<LjL> but kinda trollish still
<jdong> what on earth?
<jdong> we allow that in -ot?
<LjL> jdong: this is not now, it's 2007 and 2008
<LjL> jdong: but, yes. sometimes.
<jdong> mmm I see
<LjL> jdong: i did ban him at least once as you can see anyway
<Pricey> jdong: he was banned a few minutes ago
<Pricey> he seemed to join to troll #ubuntu about 4 hours ago, but nothing since
<jdong> interesting
<LjL> jdong: anyway you have a point in that my logs do show he's been let talk freely in #ubuntu for way too long in 2008
<LjL> #ubuntu-offtopic even
<jdong> well I had no context to go on, but yeah from the snippet posted it was a bit *WHOA*
<LjL> jdong: well the snippet itself is, well, a snippet - could just be that no ops were around to see that.
<jdong> exactly
<LjL> it's such a shame we don't have the old bantracker database, too.
<LjL> even before dumping it, seveas was planning to only keep the last year of it
<LjL> crazy idea
<LjL> trolls *do* come back. always.
<Seeker`> you know what they say; once an evilGary, always an evilGary 
<popey> !seeker
<ubottu> Something stupid this way comes
<bazhang> @bansearch chronic
<ubottu> Match: chronic!*@* by ikonia in #ubuntu+1 on Apr 14 2009 21:29:36 (ID: 12435)
<Seeker`> popey: :(
<Seeker`> who changed it back from "something clever"?
<bazhang> not me
<bazhang> !-seeker
<ubottu> seeker has no aliases - added by Seeker` on 2009-04-01 19:56:25 - last edited by jussi01 on 2009-04-29 10:39:00
<Seeker`> !jussi01
<LjL> Seeker`: someone clever did
<ubottu> Careful!
<LjL> Seeker`: someone stupid asked
<bazhang> chronic is banned only in +1?
<Seeker`> i'm not particularly bothered, I'm the one that added it iwht "something stupid"
<LjL> bazhang: i don't think there was anything particularly bannable in other channels, no
<ikonia> bazhang: yes
<ikonia> bazhang: no and ubuntu too
<ikonia> LjL: there was
<ikonia> LjL: he got removed from ubuntu ubuntu+1 and kubuntu 
<ikonia> @btlogin
<ikonia> he's changed his client to get around 
<ikonia> http://ubottu.com/bans.cgi?sess=b8fdd2c46b3de6b218dc501145630020
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> idiot
<ikonia> *!*@c-76-99-4-25.hsd1.pa.comcast.net 
<ikonia> that was kubuntu ban
<Seeker`> thats bad to post that link
<Seeker`> how long are sessions valid for?
<ikonia> @btlogin
<ikonia> it's not any more
<Pricey> no, it still is
<ikonia> oh, I thought it was gone once you started a new one
<ikonia> how do you clear it down ?
<LjL> ikonia: you have 20 minutes to find out before it gets logged on irclogs.u.c. :)
<ikonia> ha ha, tsimpson jussi01 ping
<Seeker`> does accessing it prolong the session?
<ikonia> closed my windows while I'm investingating
<ikonia> can't hurt
 * Seeker` keeps on opening that URL :P
<ikonia> thanks for that
<Seeker`> ikonia: oh yeah, 16 mins left btw :P
<ikonia> it will be fine
<ikonia> just need to find where the session file is kept on ubottu's server I believe
<Seeker`> ikonia: in the db?
<ikonia> don't know, don't know if it's in the db or flat file
<ikonia> I've got some notes some where on this PC 
<bazhang> ikonia, okay, just saw him in #kubuntu and wanted to be sure he wasn't ban dodging (again)
<ikonia> bazhang: and he was, so I removed him
<bazhang> ah okay
<genii> Return of "chronic" ?
<genii> @btlogin
<ikonia> can't find my darn notes on how to delete that session, where is tsimpson or jussi01 when you want one
#ubuntu-ops 2009-04-30
<Seeker`> :(
<ikonia> kris: hi, how can we help ?
<kris> Hi ikonia. I was going to ask about updating a factoid on ubottu, but I just discovered the syntax. Thanks.
<ikonia> ok
 * tsimpson removes ikonia's "private" session
<ikonia> tsimpson: a drink of your choice is available to you
<LjL> no "ikonia is dumb" comments were added meanwhile?
<LjL> (i didn't add any only because of laziness, mind)
<Seeker`> tsimpson: how do you remove it?
<tsimpson> Seeker`: manually
<Seeker`> was it stored in the db?
<LjL> !hammertime
<ubottu> ━━▊ ━━▊ ━━▊
<Seeker`> or flat file?
<LjL> like this
<tsimpson> in the database
<tsimpson> sessions expire after 90 days, apparently
<tsimpson> so you only really have to @btlogin every 90 days
<LjL> except everyone is using @btlogin in place of a browser bookmark to begin with :)
<Seeker`> tsimpson: perhaps a shorter expire period is more sensible?
<LjL> 90 days or 9 hours are both bad enough if someone sees it from the logs
<tsimpson> well, I didn't choose that period and I don't force people to use @btlogin every 10 minutes either :)
<tsimpson> there are currently 375 sessions registered
<Seeker`> I say set it to 15 mins or so
<LjL> tsimpson, if people actually did have a bookmark, and were only required to @btlogin every 90 days, then they'd never remember how "the whole login business" is done, and they'd ask you every time.
<LjL> Seeker`: you kidding?
<tsimpson> LjL: interesting statistic, you have the most sessions ;)
<LjL> tsimpson: of course i do, i use it the most too.
<tsimpson> 80 to be exact
<LjL> tsimpson: make another statistics - what percentage of entries were due to me :)
<Seeker`> LjL: no, not at all
<Seeker`> you may use the BT a lot, but I would guess that most people just do @btlogin when they want to access it
<LjL> Seeker`: i really don't think that's a good idea...
<tsimpson> erm, lots
<LjL> Seeker`: @btlogin originally wasn't even there. you had a bookmark in the browser, and i think some people will still expect that to work most of the time, and i couldn't blame them
<tsimpson> the "best" way would be for the bot to check if a session is still active and return that on @btlogin
<Seeker`> and have an expire function too
<tsimpson> maybe I'll think about it when I redesign the bantracker
<tsimpson> unless someone else wants to do it for me? (he says knowing the answer is "no")
 * genii toys with the idea of doing it then runs away
<Pici> I halfway rewrote the bantracker once..
<tsimpson> LjL: 16.42%
<tsimpson> Pici: I'm probably going to rewrite it from scratch sometime
<LjL> tsimpson: only? :o
<Pici> Hrm, we lost the irc guidelines in #u's topic, I just added them back in.
<LjL> tsimpson: oh, and, "no"
<Pici> Not that anyone reads them anyway.
<LjL> Pici: perhaps you could remove the torrent link by now?
<Pici> LjL: good idea
 * tsimpson sleeps
<ubottu> jtaji called the ops in #ubuntu (CocoaCoder)
 * genii sips
<Pici> So much for giving someone a chance.
<Madpilot> he's in -ot now, more or less playing nice
<Pici> Madpilot: thanks for the heads up
<LjL> more less than more imo
<Madpilot> still a Mac-troll
<Madpilot> mikem calling someone out as "kind of trolling" - the irony, it burnz
<Pici> LjL: Even underscores thinks hes trolling.
<Pici> Madpilot: aha
<LjL> Pici: oh? then i take it back, he's probably not a troll
<Chr|s> Question: Freenode's IRC Guidelines for all #ubuntu- Channels or All channels period?
<LjL> freenode guidelines are for freenode as a whole
<Madpilot> there's freenode's guidelines, and the Ubuntu CoC
<LjL> ubuntu channnels have their specific guidelines, usually
<Madpilot> the coc is more restrictive, mostly
<Pici> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Chr|s> I see
<Madpilot> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Pici> The CoC is part of our IRC Guidelines.  
<Chr|s> alright, so what about someone dropping the f-bomb constantly?
<Madpilot> not cool
<Madpilot> which channel?
<Chr|s> not an ubuntu related channel though
<LjL> Chr|s: they can do it if the channel rules allow it
<Chr|s> LjL: ahh, ok
<Chr|s> Thats all I needed to know
<Pici> Chr|s: This may be confusing you, I don't know, but I'll just point it out anyway: you may have connected to irc.ubuntu.com, but thats just a pointer to irc.freenode.net.  Ubuntu does not run the entire IRC network.
<Chr|s> Pici: Yeah, I figured as much.
<Chr|s> Thanks
<LjL> ok "freetard" is too much now imo
<Madpilot> it was almost easier before Ubuntu had it's own IRC gateway - everyone knew that only #ubuntu-* namespace channels were ours...
<LjL> Madpilot: we have a gateway?
<Chr|s> I'm actually surprised its not like that now? I mean...it makes sense
<Madpilot> LjL, irc.ubuntu.com?
<LjL> Madpilot: ah, well that's just a DNS entry to freenode.net... "gateway" is usually meant as something like mibbit
<Madpilot> true, I guess.
<Chr|s> CoCo guy has issues
<Chr|s> ubuntu should have there own irc server :)
<LjL> why?
<Madpilot> "freetards" three times was at least two too many
<LjL> i'm pretty happy to share this space with users of other nice distributions and programs
<Madpilot> Freenode is useful - lots and lots of other projects here, easy to get support
<LjL> Madpilot: and dmsuperman has a point, too.
<Chr|s> Yeah, I didn't quite think of that. Thats true.
<Madpilot> LjL, that too. Like I said in my remove msg, "more than enough rope"
<Chr|s> Thanks for the information :D
<Chr|s> Bye! \o
<genii> Pici: Apologies, didn't see your reply on the mis-informative backports thing til after i hit Enter already
<Pici> genii: It was only a few seconds anyway, np
<Pici> Madpilot: theres also #swineflu-erotica aparrently, and I'm definitely not going to check that either
<Pici> And not mentioning it in -ot either
<LjL> oh lord
<Madpilot> dear sweet FSM
<Madpilot> thank you for not mentioning that on -ot...
<Madpilot> it's as bad as paging thru old Usenet group names, and wondering who'd be brave enough to issue a RFC for some of them...
<LjL> Madpilot: as opposed to the NEW usenet, which is fine and functional?
<LjL> and completely not overwhelmed by its usage as a sort of illegal filesharing space?
<Madpilot> there's a new Usenet? One not drowned in trollshit & warez?
<LjL> Madpilot: no - i meant THAT usenet.
<Madpilot> thought so. I miss the functional Usenet - some of the best discussion groups I've ever come across. Before the trolls drowned it all.
<Madpilot> now all that signal is spread out over dozens of crappy little forums & Yahoo groups, and Usenet is all noise. Bleh.
<LjL> Madpilot: i share that feeling so much. forums and stuff are all so... ephemeral
<LjL> (aside from being hypertext being used for something else)
<Madpilot> for sure
<LjL> Madpilot: it's funny that a lot of the acronyms and words and stuff we tend to use on IRC now are really usenet derived
<Madpilot> back in 2002 or so, there was one rec.aviation.piloting - now there's dozens of little forums, and rap is a textbook case of 'drowned in trollshit'
<LjL> Madpilot: on the other hand, to be fair to forums, i can presently go to a place where to discuss not just public transport in general, but public transport in my city specifically, with subforums for the trams and the subways
<LjL> that was not particularly feasible on Usenet (or at any rate, it wasn't done)
<Madpilot> specialization is easier w/ forums, vice attempting to start a new Usenet sub-group, true
<Madpilot> but that's both a strength and a weakness. How many forums get abandoned, never really attract a community, or never even get discovered?
<LjL> Madpilot: yes, trying to create a new usenet group in the big 8 (but in it.* too, for that matter) was akin to trying to create a new channel in the #ubuntu hierarchy in bureaucratic complexity, for sure ;P
<LjL> Madpilot: true, but specialized forums were bound to be created, people wanted them
<LjL> perhaps it would have been a better idea to make it easy to create them *on* Usenet
<Madpilot> unmoderated Usenet groups were probably doomed anyway once the spammers & trolls discovered them... some of the moderated ones are still functional even today
<LjL> Madpilot: nevertheless, "some of the moderated ones are still functional even today" isn't a slogan an advertizer would use
<Madpilot> heh
<LjL> Madpilot: methinks the problem with most of the moderated ones is that they're pre-moderated anyway. post-moderation like on 999.9% of current forums is feasible, pre-moderation not so much
<Madpilot> true - pre-mod requires far more activity of the mod
<LjL> Madpilot: also makes it less attractive to users. usenet is not real-time but sometimes part of its attractiveness can be the quick exchanges of posts
<Madpilot> also true; the problem is unmoderated channels inevitably seem to drown in spam & trolling. See also, YouTube comments...
<LjL> Madpilot: ok, so post-moderation like forums is the way - but it was never very popular in usenet culture, probably also due to difficulty of implementation
<LjL> i need a reboot
 * genii wanders back in to some lengthy scroll to review, and heads to the coffeepot
<genii> Hehehe they are missing the !no /u  in -offtopic just a littl while ago
<ubottu> genii called the ops in #ubuntu (x0rbit)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, dingleberry said: ubottu, lmao, if that is it, google really sucks
 * genii sips his decaf and plans sleep at some point
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, AtomicSpark said: !woot is <reply> Woot-Off! http://www.woot.com/
<genii> Bah
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Chr|s said: ubottu bot is VERY customizable
<zhxk> hello, may you remove me from the band list to #ubuntu?
<zhxk> I'm a good ubuntu user
<Madpilot> @btlogin
<bazhang> serial ban evader iirc
<Madpilot> fun
<Madpilot> remind me what the URL for our banlist database is again? Brainfart...
<bazhang> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bazhang> should be there ^^
<Madpilot> it's there somewhere, but no publicly-visible links
<bazhang> maybe an @login first?
<bazhang> the @btlogin should open a ubottu PM
<Madpilot> @btlogin
<Madpilot> @btlogin
<Madpilot> odd.
<Madpilot> no PM
<bazhang> ie first @login
<Madpilot> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
 * genii slides bazhang a coffee
<bazhang> now :)
<Madpilot> there we go
<Madpilot> @btlogin
<bazhang> genii, thanks :)
<genii> np :)
<Madpilot> after that convincing demonstration that I know what I'm doing, I need a drink. There's good rum upstairs...
<bazhang> works here Madpilot 
<Madpilot> likewise here. forgot about login then btlogin
<bazhang> could be the authorization was removed when they lost ubottu a couple fo days ago
<bazhang> ah okay :)
<bazhang> zhxk, how may we help you
<bazhang> zhxk, if you have no business here then please, part the channel as per the /topic
<zhxk> excuse me, what should i do, to join #ubuntu?
<bazhang> zhxk, you are banned? for what reason?
<zhxk> bazhang:because a joke
<zhxk> bazhang:when i was have breaktime with the folks in #ubntu, i was band
<zhxk> bazhang:when i was having breaktime with the folks in #ubntu, i was band
<bazhang> zhxk, what joke
<zhxk> "hi folks, lack of money? follow me, i'll take you to Somali sea to fetch some."
<bazhang> zhxk, #ubuntu is support only channel not chat/joke channel
<zhxk> it's ok in a nother cahhnel, someone says that he can't swim
<zhxk> en, i see
<bazhang> zhxk, not sure what you mean; you ban dodged as well after the ban?
<zhxk> i'm fresh to the network, just have read the topic to #ubuntu in the channel list
<bazhang> !coc | zhxk read this
<ubottu> zhxk read this: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<bazhang> !guidelines | zhxk and this
<ubottu> zhxk and this: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bazhang> zhxk, the operator who banned you is not around, it would be wise to consult with him, and explain your 'joke' and subsequent ban-evading
<zhxk> bazhang:who is the operator did?
<bazhang> zhxk, did you read those two links I gave you?
<zhxk> and how could i contact to him? well,i'm going go read the links
<jussi01> zhxk: if you could read those links and pop back in a couple of hours that would be great.
<jussi01> Anyway, Im off to work. see you all later. 
<zhxk> see you
<zhxk> what's the meaning of "pop back"?
<bazhang> return zhxk 
<bazhang> ikonia, you about?
<bazhang> zhxk, you read the links? keep in mind that #ubuntu is a busy channel, and #ubuntu-offtopic is the chat channel.
<zhxk> I see
<zhxk> the wwritting is good
<bazhang> zhxk, you did read the links then?
<zhxk> i'm reading
<genii> Laters, sleep calls
<bazhang> night
<zhxk> night? night or right?
<zhxk> well, if i was away useing /away reasons, how to get back then?
<bazhang> jussi01, if you could step in, I have to get to work as well..
<Flannel> zhxk: /away
<Flannel> zhxk: Or, usually.
<zhxk> Flannel:nothing happens if /away issued
<topyli> zhxk: the document you're reading is probably referring to public away messages. away reasons are good, public announcements are not
<zhxk> topyli:well, i may just keep silent for away, i have know billions of ziltch
<ikonia> zhxk: morinng 
<ikonia> morning even
<zhxk> +iknoia:morning, what is the time at your place?
<ikonia> before 12:00 
<ikonia> zhxk: you want to be unbanned as I understand it ?
<zhxk> ikonia:yes, unbanding is desired
<ikonia> zhxk: ok, so can you explain why you have behaved like you have done ?
<ikonia> 1.) with "joke" links 2.) persistant ban dodging in multiple channels 3.) freenode staff have had to step in because you where that much of an issue in #debian
<ikonia> the last two do not effect your ban - however because of the effort reqruied with them, I'm asking you to explain them as I feel it shows your behaviour in ubuntu was not a "joke" and that you are a serial issue in general 
<ikonia> for futher reference - you also admitted you knew you where ban dodging in a pm to me - so if you can explain that, I'm more than happy to look at lifting the ban
<ikonia> zhxk: are you still there ?
<zhxk> iknoia:i'm here now
<ikonia> ok, if you could respond to my questions we'll see if we can sort this out 
<Myrtti> zhxk: we're not going to lift the bans if you don't answer the questions
<ikonia> this is typical behaviour
<Myrtti> yup
<Myrtti> zhxk: we're not going to play cat and mouse with you for long
<zhxk> 1.)well as you know the Smolia sea is not so peace, and news about piracy is so close and frequent.  2.) i'm studying linux systems so i need to to have conversations with others that have the same interesting. 3)what do you mean?
<ikonia> zhxk 2.) ban evading - why do you persistantly try to get around bans in multiple channels (the fact that you are banned in multiple channels is not a good sign) 
<ikonia> 3.) you where an issue in #debian yesterday and freenode staff had to get involved, as I also had to involve freenode staff yesterday 
<ikonia> as I said - these are not factors on your ban, I'm trying to understand your behaviour 
<ikonia> I asked you why you where trying to ban dodge and you played stupid with me like you didn't know what you where doing, but then you changed and said you did know what you where doing and wanted to know how I worked out it was you
<ikonia> that to me tells me you know what you are doing when you are being a problem - and playing dumb about it
<ikonia> hence why I'm asking you the questions
<zhxk> konia:i know, you mean the channel #cross-lfs?
<ikonia> I'm saying specific - I'm asking you about your behaviour in general 
<ikonia> zhxk: hello ?
<zhxk> ikonia:well,intractable questions to answer, my english is not so good, i come to here for questions and helps
<ikonia> zhxk: I understand your English is not the best, don't worry about that
<ikonia> zhxk: you seem to be able to pick which questions you understand so I'll try to make it clear
<ikonia> zhxk: "Why do you try to get around bans in channels"
<zhxk> ikonia:well, just for stay with experts that may help
<ikonia> ok, that's enough for me - zhxk from my point of view I don't think you should be in the #ubuntu channels at this time
<zhxk> iknoia:i don't know how to contact to them outside a channel yet
<ikonia> zhxk: in my opinion you know exactly what you are doing
<ikonia> zhxk: you did - you contacted me outside the channel
<ikonia> and you knew how to contact the other operator who banned you and also pm flooded him
<ikonia> my personal opinion based on what I've seen from you is that you know what you are doing
<zhxk> ikonia:i just got it
<elky> zhxk, what is your language?
<ikonia> zhxk: I'd say come back in a week and lets see if your reputation has improved
<zhxk> iknoia:i havn't found a way to declare who is the expert without observing their behivers in channels yet
<zhxk> ikonia:do you mean pm--personal message?
<zhxk> pm=personal message?
<ikonia> correct
<ikonia> zhxk: I suggest you come back in a week and see if you have lost your tag of trouble
<ikonia> do you understand what I'm saying
<zhxk> 1)"come back in a week"? come back to #ubuntu ina week? 2)tag? what's tag?
<ikonia> zhxk: come back to this channel in a week. tag - is badge, label, mark, 
<elky> zhxk, 'tag' is what people think when they see you
<zhxk> i'm starting to comprehend
<elky> zhxk, where are you from?
<Myrtti> china
<zhxk> correct
<Myrtti> broad.wz.zj.dynamic.163data.com.cn
<zhxk> people don't use irc in china
<elky> zhxk, you should always act like your parents or grandparents are watching you.
<elky> that's for *all* internet behaviour.
<zhxk> en, good idea, i may having funs in a channel that usaly shuldn't
<ikonia> well I must get back to what I was doing for 25 minutes, elky / Myrtti would you be dreams and finish up for me please. 
<ikonia> zhxk: sorry - I have to step out for a short while
<zhxk> go ahead
<elky> zhxk, we will still wait and watch you to see how well you go at behaving. you can come back and see us in a week from now.
<zhxk> so,may i ask ubuntu related questions here instead of #ubuntu?
<elky> zhxk, no. you can use the ubuntuforums.org boards instead. or the chinese version of the forums
<elky> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/ i believe is the chinese forums
<zhxk> logger
<elky> you dont need to be in this channel for the next week.
<zhxk> good forum! see you later
<elky> zhxk, you should leave this channel so we dont confuse you for other people
<elky> zhxk, this channel has a no-idling policy.
<zhxk> iknoia:well, i'm reading what you have said, and begin to comprehend, there may be a misapprehension:i pm flood none of people. and i should to admit that i once had type may "a' with enter key, thought it might be a way to clean up the the screen, that scrools to fast, sorry to that.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-bots, Flora43 said: !intercity is a train.
<Myrtti> zhxk: please leave and come back in a week
<zhxk> Myrtti:do you mean live this channel, and then return after that?
<Myrtti> yes, next week the same time
<zhxk> in a week means that?
<zhxk> okay, byebye
<bazhang> odd choice of newnick
<elky> he just attacked #debian-offtopic
<bazhang> so the reading comprehension fail was just a scam?
<elky> of course it was
<bazhang> aha
<elky> he was perfectly comprehensive with stew earlier
<elky> bazhang, http://pastebin.ca/1408342
<bazhang> glad I did not unban at the time then, and called up i k o n i a
<bazhang> elky, thanks
<elky> he does not appear to be on freenode currently
<bazhang> <zhxk> hello, how to setup an irc server on debian?
<elky> bazhang, -ENOCONTEXT
<bazhang> elky, sorry, he was just asking that in #freenode
<jussi01_> anyone got backlog of planet ubuntu?
<bazhang> wonder if he has been banned from #debian as well
<elky> bazhang, he is. thats why the log above exists
<bazhang> whoa, #debian then debian-ot, seems a pattern emerging
<jussi01_> Im looking for a post from about a week back from someone explaining stuff about jaunty release. mighta been emma jane?
<elky> jussi01_, try going to her blog specifically and looking at her archives
<jussi01_> elky: yeah, Im looking... 
<jussi01_> nope, wasnt emma jane :/
<jussi01_> grr
<jussi01_> I need it
<jussi01_> where is Myrtti  when I need her...
<elky> bazhang, no, not banned from #d it seems
<Pici> jussi01_: Any more context than that? I need something to search for on Google Reader
<Pici> jussi01_: Searching for Jaunty and/or Release isn't going to narrow things down much
<Myrtti> jussi01_: packing
<Myrtti> jussi01_: maco?
<Myrtti> jussi01_: http://ubuntulinuxtipstricks.blogspot.com/2009/04/jaunty-faq.html
<Myrtti> right, laptop goes off now
<bazhang> oh erry is back
<elky> bazhang, any problems from her yet?
<bazhang> elky, still banned from #ubuntu channels
<bazhang> just making more threats against freenode
<elky> then you dont need to worry.
<bazhang> right, sorry.
<Pici> topyli: I take it that wasn't his first language warning?
<topyli> his language was a coincidence
<topyli> simply removing a troll
<stew> ikonia: what problem was zhxk making in #debian?
<ikonia> stew: few days ago you mentioned you where having a hard time with him
<ikonia> he was just repeating things on Tuesday.
<stew> yeah, i had a hard time understanding english to help him get root mounted from his initrd
<ikonia> help
<ikonia> help
<ikonia> help
<ikonia> that sort of thing
<ikonia> (but with slightly bigger gaps)
<ikonia> I can't make up my mind on his intention as he seems to have selective communication issues
<stew> oh, i had no idea this was happening in #debian too
<ikonia> and ubuntu
<ikonia> and a few others
<ikonia> although he was banned from ubuntu for a stupid phisging gag
<ikonia> phishing even
<stew> i've gone through everything he's done in ubuntu several times
<ikonia> oh really
<stew> i've never seen him do anything wrong in #debian, where he has spoken a lot more
<ikonia> I've hardly speen him speak in #debian - but thank again I'm not that active in there
<ikonia> thank again ??? sorry, then again
<stew> i can't find him doing anything wrong in #debian
<stew> other than having a hard time with english
<ikonia> fair enough
<ikonia> you'll note he attempted to ban dodge in here again, changed his nick and tried to join #ubuntu so was forwarded here
<ikonia> I'll try to see if I have the logs from debian 
<bazhang> #debian-offtopic was banned
<ikonia> nah, I'm pretty sure it was in #debian
<bazhang> paste is above from e l k y
<ikonia> he's not a pain in any channels for me at the moment so it's a non-issue, however the ban dodging and selective english does make me question his level of ability and intention
<stew> i think his selective english is due to selectively working translation software
<stew> and I maintain that he doesn't have malicious intent, but cluelessness
<ikonia> whats with the ban dodging ?
<LjL> about who we are talking? i be not sure.
<stew> he thought he was banned in error.  he didn't know that you banned him or why becuase he had you on ignore
<ikonia> what about in ubuntu
<stew> and I don't think he realized how serious of a problem ban dodging is
<ikonia> and he thought he was banned in error 4 times and after a pm conversation asking him to stop
<ikonia> and he's just tried it in here by the looks of it, 30 seconds after being asked not to ?
<ikonia> LjL: zxkh
<stew> ikonia: what nick did he use in here?
<LjL> the one with the treasure?!
<stew> yes
<bazhang> bush
<ikonia> yes, bush, sorry can't see the log
<bazhang> * bush (i=zhxk@60.181.40.176) has joined #ubuntu-ops
<stew> ok
<ikonia> and as we saw yesterday he was trying multiple clients to get passed bans
<ikonia> eg 2 - 3 people on line at the same time
<LjL> he currently has two online
<LjL> ikonia: by the way, banning ?=zhxk@ instead of i=zhxk@ will prevent his from joining after turning identd off :)
<LjL> (which he has in one of the two clients he's online as)
<ikonia> LjL: nice tip, thank you
<Pici> I suggest always using ?= instead of n= or i= for any bans.
<ikonia> LjL:  Pici updated, will do 
<ikonia> thank you
<LjL> might also want to ban @125.109.2* if you really want him banned
<LjL> he's used to subnets in the past, one is that and one is the one you banned already
<ikonia> just keep any eye on him, he's causing no problem for us at the moment, unless you feel strongly enough to put a ban on the other ip 
<ikonia> as I said, I'm not %100 of his intent, but I believe due to phising/selective translation/ban dodging it's not good
<ikonia> LjL: can you remember who approached you about lifting erry's ban, there was two freenode staff members trying to mentor her
<LjL> ikonia: w00t
<ikonia> ?
<Pici> ikonia: w00t is the staff members nick
<ikonia> ahh
<stew> (who's technically not staff)
<ikonia> sorry thought it was a "Jauntys out" type of w00t
<Pici> stew: For some reason I'm thinking that he was involved with atheme but had some sort of special freenode staff status, or am I just making things up?
<LjL> w00t!n=w00t@freenode/developer/w00t
<Pici> now unaffiliated/w00t
<LjL> yes
<LjL> was freenode developer when he approached me
<zhxk> hello?
<bazhang> zhxk, hi
<zhxk> is it forbidon to switch name?
<bazhang> normally no; to evade bans yes
<stew> zhxk: it is forbidden to use a different name to try to get around your ban, as I made it perfectly clear to you multiple times
<stew> zhxk: which you claim you understood
<stew> and you claim to recall my telling you that yesterday
<zhxk> exactly
<stew> zhxk: so you ask #ubuntu-ops in order to confirm what I've said?
<zhxk> well,take it easy, i'm studying how to have a good atmosphere over IRC
<LjL> carbon credits are the key
<zhxk> what is carbon credits?
<LjL> basically i don't troll for a week, and you can pay me an amount of money to freely troll for a week in my place
<Pici> LjL: don't give him any ideas.
<ikonia> zhxk: why did you change your nickname to "bush" and try to re-enter ubuntu ?
<ikonia> or did you rejoin this channel on purpose ?
<zhxk> well, it seems that you have all the records, but i really dont retry to enter #ubuntu again
<ikonia> ok, 
<zhxk> any questions about me?
<ikonia> not from me
<zhxk> have a nice time
<ikonia> and you
<bazhang> ?
<bazhang> zhxk, thought you were going to re-join here in a week from now
<zhxk> anyway, i have to thanks to stew, that he/she gave me a way to have conversation to #ubuntu-ops, otherwise, i'll dont know its exitance
<zhxk> ok
<zhxk> bye
<ubottu> TheFunkbomb called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<Pici> Well, at least sometimes -offtopic is self-policing.
<LjL> Pici: maybe, but that's not a case demonstrating such... :(
<Pici> LjL: not really. 
<Pici> LjL: er, I mean you're right.
<LjL> Pici: yes, sure, i did not understand not something not different from what you didn't mean
<Pici> LjL: I'm glad we're on the same page then
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (MeowMix)
<LjL> stew, #ubuntu in case you didn't get hilighted
<stew> great
<stew> expect him to return shortly
<stew> this is MagnusSwe if that means anything to you guys
<stew> (afact)
<LjL> doesn't ring a bell here
<stew> gadmintools upstream author
<LjL> oh lord?!
<LjL> at least i'm pretty sure i've never used that program, that's a relief
<Pici> who is who?
<genii> I think you need to uppercase the X on that nick in #u he's still around
<LjL> genii: he was just muted
<genii> Ah, OK
<Pici> And nicks aren't case sensitive.
<Pici> Rather, bans are not case sensitive.
<LjL> Pici: magnusswe is x0rcitic if i understood this correctly, and google confirms magnusswe is the author of that program (which is in our repositories, too)
<stew> i'm not positive its magnusswe
<stew> but it feels like it
<LjL> stew: anyway, if it feels like it, it means this magnusswe is pretty bad anyway.
<stew> someone from sweden that feels like i don't have the right to persecute them becuase they are an open source developer and I am not
<stew> which is wrong on many points
<stew> which certainly feels like magnusswe
<genii> My first thought at seeing the nick is that X0rcitic was also X0rbit   ... although the hostmask is different
<LjL> it's quite demoralizing
<stew> but what just happened in #ubuntu is a spillover of me muting whoever it is from dialup.ice.net in ##linux
<genii> "<ubottu> cut off..."     factoid !derivatives   too large or so?
<LjL> i guess, i've seen it happen sometimes but kind of inconsistently
<LjL> (and for the record, if it's intended, i don't think it's a good idea to put that on a separate line...)
<genii> Maybe with usage like !factoid | theirname                    if the factoid is within the length of their username of being too large or something
<tsimpson> !-derivatives
<ubottu> derivatives aliases: mint, linuxmce, mce - added by LjL on 2008-01-24 22:57:06 - last edited by elky on 2009-02-23 09:57:32
<tsimpson> genii: 
<ubottu> derivatives-also has no aliases - added by Pricey on 2009-01-30 00:19:50
<LjL> wha
<LjL> !derivatives-also
<ubottu> derivatives-also is cut off...
 * LjL is perplexed
<genii> Yes, that is weird
<tsimpson> it's an -also
<LjL> yes but why on earth is it there
<Pici> !derivatives
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce)
<tsimpson> ask the author :)
<ubottu> cut off...
<Pici> ubottu: forget derivatives-also
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Pici
<LjL> [01:19] <Pricey> oh, !derivatives references !mintsupport
<LjL> [01:19] <Pici> yes
<LjL> [01:19] <Pricey> !derivatives is also cut off...
<LjL> [01:19] <ubottu> I'll remember that, Pricey
<Pici> oops
 * LjL rolls eyes
<Pici> :P
<tsimpson> heh
 * genii hands out more coffees
<Pici> I was going to say I remember discussing that factoid with him
<LjL> by the way, i still don't see why Linux Mint is being treated separately
<LjL> and also where is Ultimate Edition gone
<Pici> hrm, I could have sworn that was in there.
<LjL> it was
<LjL> no idea when it disappeared, not in my logs
<Pici> LjL: because mint is not on this irc network
<Pici> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<tsimpson> mint isn't open source ;)
<LjL> Pici: saying "support in #channel on network" (which is just what !mintsupport says) doesn't make it so awfully longer, does it
<tsimpson> should that be an irc:// link?
<Pici> Perhaps
<LjL> if those work in realworld clients
<tsimpson> works in xchat (right click -> connect)
<LjL> isn't even treated as a link in my konversation, but then again konversation isn't a supported client anymore
<tsimpson> it works in konversation for me
<LjL> tsimpson: err... what's the actual syntax?
<tsimpson> irc://<server>/<channel>
<tsimpson> the # is optional in <channel>
<LjL> doesn't work here then
<LjL> i'm on some random svn
<LjL> (of the 3.5 version)
<tsimpson> buckets of fail in quassel
<LjL> i thought quassel was *programmed* in fail? :P
<tsimpson> btw, I have konversation 1.1-1ubuntu2
<tsimpson> LjL: it sees it as a link, but tries to preview in in a WebKit window :p
<LjL> tsimpson: i think my konqueror did something similar last time i tried
<tsimpson> I remember there being some issue with konversation and kopete (kde3)
<tsimpson> because both handle the irc:// protocol
<LjL> it should go to telnet
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, LjL said: !o4o =~ s/suicide/suicide and swine flu/
<Seeker`> aww
<Pici> hrm.
<Tetracomm> Hello. I found that the #ubuntu channel is filled with numerous people and that so many conversations are taking place at once, pushing people's questions and answers up before they are seen. I created two channels to help with this situation. One for audio/video issues in Ubuntu, and the other for compatibility, do you want to see them?
<Pici> Tetracomm: This isn't the first time that this question has been brought up. We have weighed the pros and cons of doing this in the past and always come to the conclusion that it would be better to keep one channel.  By splitting the channels you acheive two things that we do not want:
<Pici> 1) Everyone who joins gets told to ask their question somewhere else, so that #ubuntu just turns into a lobby. 2) You split the finite resources of people willing to support others into two channels.
<Tetracomm> Ok.
<Pici> stupid spammer
<tsimpson> Pici: lawbreaker13 is in #ubuntu
<Pici> tsimpson: ty
<Pici> Gotta run for a bit, Sexuntu may be trouble in #u
<Seeker`> that isn't really an appropriate nick is it?
<LjL> oh lord the inappropriate nick witchhunt
<LjL> sex means six in swedish, perhaps he's swedish
<TornilloTorcido> Hola?
<LjL> bonnesoir
<TornilloTorcido> Tengo un problema con #ubuntu-es y #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<TornilloTorcido> tienen historial de esos canales para que ustedes vean si realmente merecia ser baneado?
<LjL> pregunta en #ubuntu-irc, este canal solo es dedicado a #ubuntu y otros canales anglohablantes
<TornilloTorcido> porque P3L|C4N0 y erUSUL me banearon.
<LjL> bueno, nada podemos hacer nosotros aqui, y el canal es de Pelicano, decide el
<TornilloTorcido> ah, como que es de Pelicano? es su fundador??
<LjL>  /msg chanserv info #ubuntu-es
<TornilloTorcido> ah, gracias LjL
<TornilloTorcido> pero lamentablemente ya intente hablar con Pelicano y no hubo respuesta.
<LjL> TornilloTorcido: pues pregunta en #ubuntu-irc, creo que allí habia también otros operadores de #ubuntu-es
<Seeker`> LjL: maybe, but its a british IP
<LjL> Seeker`: i know. was just a way to say i think excessive nickpicking can be excessive
<Seeker`> meh
<Seeker`> Tetracomm: how can we help you?
<Tetracomm> Hello. My question was answered already.
<Tetracomm> They don't want any more Ubuntu channels.
<Tetracomm> :(
<Tetracomm> I still like the idea.
<Seeker`> please don't idle in here
<Flannel> ##ubuntu-av and ##ubuntu-compatability? really?
<Seeker`> hmm?
<tsimpson> those are the channels Tetracomm registered
<Myrtti> greetings from Finland
<Pici> Welcome back
<Seeker`> heya Myrtti 
<Myrtti> hiya Seeker` 
<Seeker`> how be?
#ubuntu-ops 2009-05-01
<Myrtti> ttired...
<Seeker`> long trip?
<Myrtti>  somewhat
<jussi01> Vappu FTW!!
<Seeker`> ...?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, dmsuperman said: ubottu: What is your third line of source code
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, mpontillo said: !dd is a disk dump utiility. See: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Dd
 * genii sips
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<britt> help! im trying to fix the DCC exploit, updated my firmware and connected to freenode @port 8001
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Myrtti> anyone awake?
<nalioth> unfortunately
<Myrtti> I'm looking @ -ot with some uneasyness
<Chr|s> Hey guys, how do I go abouts getting ubottu on my system to run in ##zencart
<Chr|s> stdin helped me awhile back with a similar problem
<Chr|s> I hope I can still get him :)
<Chr|s> jussi01: *ping*
<jussi01> !botclone | Chr|s
<ubottu> Chr|s: Ubottu uses supybot, which is available in the main !repositories, with additional plugins that are available at http://ubottu.com/clone.html
<Chr|s> ahh thats it! supybot
<jussi01> Chr|s: also, bot discussion happens in #ubuntu-bots
<Chr|s> thanks
<jussi01> Chr|s: any operator stuff you need help with?
<Chr|s> jussi01: no that will be all thanks
<ubottu> In ubottu, Need_Help_1 said: The problems is that i cant play videos smothly
<ubottu> In ubottu, Kattollikisd said: My Mac is a Macbook why model-id 5,2
<jrib> IRSeekBot k-lined eh?
<tsimpson> It seems to get k-lined every month
<ubottu> In ubottu, ActionParsnip said: !playstation is You can install Ubuntu on a PS3. For guidance please visit: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PlayStation_3 Thanks!
<ubottu> In ubottu, ActionParsnip said: !playstation3 is You can install Ubuntu on a PS3. For guidance please visit: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PlayStation_3 Thanks!
<ubottu> In ubottu, ActionParsnip said: !ps3 is You can install Ubuntu on a PS3. For guidance please visit: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PlayStation_3 Thanks!
<ikonia> I thought IRSeek had stopped "servce" 
<elky> oh? that's a shame :(
<ikonia> j-dizzle, ha ha ha
<ikonia> that's new
<ikonia> j to the d to the izzle
<elky> ikonia, nah, he's always been a dork.
<gnomefreak> did we take +1 topic from =bugs?
<gnomefreak> oops
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, RandomSearch said: ubottu: that info is no longer relevant for jackalope and old ati cards
<Pici> gnomefreak: No?
<gnomefreak> from -bugs
<gnomefreak> Pici: the last line is happy bug hunting
<LjL> stew: an incredible deduction holmes!
<stew> i couldn't resist, i probably should have
<LjL> we should come up with something that reliably gives away one's distribution and version of it without them realizing
<Pici> gnomefreak: I know, I actually came up with it on my own
<gnomefreak> Pici: ah ok i just thought it sounding like test it and find bugs
<ikonia> people will want to test it because it has bigger versions number if it's in the topic or not
<Pici> gnomefreak: You can change it if you want. I just wanted to put something fun there.
<gnomefreak> Pici: no its ok lets wait and see what people say about it
<ikonia> gnomefreak: "it broke my system, when will nvidia drivers be read" I'll put $10 on that
<gnomefreak> :)
<ikonia> ready 
 * genii sipshttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<genii> Stupid touchpad
<tsimpson> you have moved from coffee to wiki? ;)
 * ikonia makes extra strong wiki
 * ikonia makes extra strong secure wiki 
<bazhang> hehe
<genii> I've been hanging out in -classroom and absorbing info. It looked quiet there right now so was gonna go check the schedule
<genii> But my touchpad has some gesture thing where it likes to paste things once in a while
<tsimpson> everything starts at 15:00 UTC
<ikonia> genii: I've enjoyed a few of the classroom sessions
<genii> ikonia: The ones on packaging and bug fixing/tracking lately were the ones of interest to me
<ikonia> genii: yes, I enjoyed them also (packaging - didn't see bug) 
 * gnomefreak should have checked meail first :(
<ikonia> I'm always very interested in the server talks, as the push development really well, but then the product shoots itself in the foot to be introducted to businesses
<genii> ikonia: Well, there's also that deeply embedded market where RHES and so on have been for a long time, so penetrating that takes time
<genii> But I grow -ot ;)
<ikonia> genii: it's not the market - it's the product and ethos
<ikonia> genii: lets rock -ot if you want to jabber about it
<ikonia> lets shock the world with an offtopic discussion 
<genii> Hehe
<genii> Is there a -erver-offtopic? I never checkd
<ikonia> nah
<genii> Bleh typos
<genii> ikonia: At work when we discuss OS and servers, mostly the people we talk with are using something other than MS products are running something usually like FreeBSD, RHES (or CentOS), Solaris. From there it goes into Debian and so on. And so the guys running non Debian based find the transition not worth it. And the Debian guys just think anything non-Debian is just inferior. Nevermind after that trying to talk to the MS fanboys...
<ikonia> genii: jump in -ot lets ramble/discuss
<genii> ikonia: #u offtopic?
<ikonia> why not
<ikonia> it's ubuntu and offtopic
<genii> OK
<LjL> yes, that's what he meant, as shocking as it sounds
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<ikonia> LjL: come and play, 
<LjL> servers are not really my thing, i've got something called a home "server" and that's it :)
<ikonia> LjL: sometimes you really crack me up and make me laugh in the office, you should stop that please. 
<genii> Heh who knew our benevolent leader actually sometimes pays attention to the channels
<topyli> ban him!
<Pici> I've been to UDS, but still having a conversation while Shuttleworth is there is still weird
<tsimpson> I've made some new factoids, edited !disks and added !partitionmanager and !kpackagekit
<Pici> tsimpson: Thanks!
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Pici> tsimpson: !kpackagekit is a bit bland though
<Pici> new misspelling for Jaunty: Juniper
<LjL> oh lord
<ikonia> juiper berry release, isn't that panarchy's new os ;)
<tsimpson> Pici: yeah, I just added it because I referenced it in !qtarted
<LjL> but i wonder
<LjL> if we called it, say, Clever Cat
<LjL> would people misspell them anyway?
<Pici> Yes
<LjL> yes, that's what i thought!
<ikonia> LjL: ubuntu 9.10 Klever Kat
<LjL> ikonia: that's kubuntu
<ikonia> ha ha ha touche
<LjL> should have presented !crackports to sabdfl when he mentioned backports, anyway
<ikonia> quite defensive, but I understand why
<LjL> he phears the debian!
<LjL> he isn't here too, is he?
<LjL> no? good.
<ikonia> I do admire someone who's willing to sit in a public IRC channel and be available like that
<ikonia> I think that's a bold move
<genii> We're gonna have a lot of weird crap after 9.10 in #kubuntu like:  How do I do <something here> in KKK ?
<ikonia> auto kick for kkk on the bots
<LjL> ikonia: we don't have bots in #k :(
<ikonia> really ?
<ikonia> I thought there was
 * ikonia launches kkk-bot
<Myrtti> we haz sun burn :-(
<ikonia> at least you have sun to burn you
<genii> So thats where the sun is shining. It's not around these parts today
<Pici> Nor here.
<ikonia> raining here
<Pici> Here too
<LjL> ikonia: Riddell is not a bot :(
<LjL> or at least, he claims not to be one
<genii> Sometimes I wonder ;)
<popey> he's a very efficient drinking bot
<Pici> Speak for yourself..
<ikonia> LjL: did I say he was a bot ?
<LjL> ikonia: no but he's the only opped user in there :P
<Pici> He forgot to deop after kicking someone yesterday
<ikonia> LjL: in where ?
<LjL> in #k
<ikonia> there you go 
<tsimpson> riddell *always* "forgets" to de-op
<genii> They are covering LP Soyuz system shortly in -classroom :)
<LjL> tsimpson: and nobody ever has the guts to deop him, it would appear :P aside from this time
<tsimpson> I have done it before, I just didn't this time
<bazhang> wonder if jfreak is intelikey
<bazhang> @bansearch ms1234
<ubottu> No matches found for ms1234!*@* in any channel
<popey> @btlogin
<popey> @search snailar
<ubot4`> popey: There were no matching configuration variables.
<ubottu> There were no matching configuration variables.
<popey> erk
<popey> how do you drive this thing?
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang>  its @bansearch
<popey> doh
<popey> @bansearch Snailar
<popey> hmm, my btlogin didnt work did it
<bazhang> try @login first
<popey> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<popey> @btlogin
<popey> woot
<popey> ta
<bazhang> * [Snailar] (n=gen@222.69.4.50): purple nothing on bt
<bazhang> notito> what's this canonical bought by sun? any1 has a link?  <--wth
<ikonia> bazhang: it's nonsense, 
<bazhang> ikonia, of course it is
<bazhang> spread by jfreak it appears
<Pici> He wasn't the first one who said it I thought.
<bazhang> aha
<popey> hmm, snailar smells of freak
<shadeslayer> hi was amy__ banned/kicked?
<shadeslayer> i ask because of this 
<ikonia> no, she quit
<shadeslayer> amy__ [n=amy@87.112.75.47.plusnet.ptn-ag2.dyn.plus.net] requested unknown CTCP VERSIONB from shadeslaye
<shadeslayer> multiple time
<shadeslayer> *times
<ikonia> check the part message, she quit on her own
<shadeslayer> thats not the issue
<LjL> uhm
<LjL> [17:38:20] <amy__> ctcp shadeslayer
<ikonia> shadeslayer: thats the question you asked 
<shadeslayer> oh sorry,ill re frame my question
<ikonia> shadeslayer: you asked was she kicked - no - she left on her own, was she ctcp'ing you - don't know - but can't do anything about it as she's left 
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> so should i talk to him/her in a query later or will you guys deal with it?
<ikonia> shadeslayer: you can talk to him/her if you want and it makes you feel better, but as she's not on freenode or in the ubuntu channels there is nothing we can do 
<shadeslayer> ok thanks
<LjL> i suspect the was doing it for real though, wonder if other people were hit
<LjL> s/the/she/
<gnomefreak> i wasnt hit
<ikonia> I suspect she was too, she said it in the channel, but as I didn't see it and no-one reported it, I don't know, nor can I act on it now that she's gone
<LjL> no of course, if someone else reports it on the other hand...
<ikonia> still can't really do much maybe put a forward on her 
<ikonia> put in a notify, speak to her when she is next on line ?
<LjL> [17:58:02] --> NeowiN has joined this channel (i=neowin@85.196.123.182).
<LjL> wasn't this the name of an old troll?
<ikonia> yeah, he was active a few days ago if I remember correctly
<LjL> uhm, perhaps not though
<LjL> the only thing i have in #ubuntu-ops about him is myself saying "i vaguely recall neowin being a troll"
<LjL> so perhaps i'm just vaguely recalling myself vaguely recalling him being a troll :
<LjL> :)
<ikonia> I think he was active a few days ago and someone else also commented on it though, so you are probably right
<LjL> wish the old bantracker stuff was still available
 * ikonia shakes first at seveas
<ikonia> not heard much from him in a while, hope he's good
<LjL> last time he left -offtopic angrily because i did something to him he didn't like, although i'm not sure just what.
 * genii sips
<ikonia> hot cup of wiki ?
<genii> ikonia: Smart aleck :)
<genii> They seem to spend a lot of time talking about doing language translations in -classroom. I guess the push is still on to get into as many places as possible. Or maybe they are just shortahanded in that dept, I dunno.
<Pici> ikonia: forgot how to use ubottu?
<ikonia> having a moment....sorry
<Pici> ;)
<ikonia> just working on a sunbox and had pkginfo in my head
<Pici> I actually have ls aliased to dir on my windows work computer for a simila reason
<ikonia> ThomasHC: hello again, how can we help
<ikonia> thought not
<bolt_> why am i here
<ikonia> bolt_: you know why you are here
<bolt_> but  what did i do this time
<ikonia> one moment please
<ikonia> ahh yes, you where just repeating yourself over and over in the channel and making pointless comments over and over again in the channel
<ikonia> you also kept spamming the channel 
<bolt_> did i? i didnt relise
<ikonia> http://ubottu.com/bans.cgi?sess=620954001648d19b38547edc1e2a193b
<ikonia> ohoh for sdlkfjfgsfd;lfsd sake
<ikonia> stupid windows
<ikonia> apologies
<ikonia> tsimpson: help please
<ikonia> bolt_: apologies, I'll be with you in a second
<ikonia> bolt_: you kept repeating linux fire alarm controll thing does the moast annoying things ever plz help
<ikonia> bolt_: you also kept saying "help" 
<ikonia> the fact that you said it about 12 times - suggests you knew what you where doing
<ikonia> more so after we'd spoke to you a few days earlier about your behaviour
<bolt_> but that was an actual problom that i don't know anything about , besides i've sorted it now
<ikonia> it doesn't matter if you sorted it or not
<ikonia> it matters how you asked / behaved in #ubuntu 
<ikonia> saying
<ikonia> help
<ikonia> help
<ikonia> help
<ikonia> help
<ikonia> hel
<ikonia> is not the way to get help
<ikonia> then saying about the firealarm problem in the same way - and cutting and pasting it so you knew exactly what you where doing 
<bolt_> ok , but knowone would help me
<ikonia> so ?
<ikonia> you've been told about this before
<ikonia> just beause you don't get help when/how you want doesn't mean you can behave how you want
<bolt_> youre not tricking me are you
<ikonia> tricking you with what ?
<ikonia> how can this be a trick ?
<bolt_> well for a start i don't know linux very well, and you telling me what to do. it just confuses me
<ikonia> bolt_: if you know linux or not is nothing to do with how you behave or interact with people
<ikonia> bolt_: is English your first language ?
<bolt_> no seccond
<ikonia> what is your first ?
<bolt_> doggy language
<ikonia> ok bye
<ikonia> this conversation is over
<bolt_> oh alright then not that
<ikonia> bolt_: I'm not interested now - come back in a few hours when someone else can be bothered with your childish behaviour
<bolt_> i'ved stopped now
<ikonia> I'm not interested - I'm done, this is your regular behaviour
<bolt_> yes it is
<ikonia> bolt_: please leave the channel now as this conversation is over 
<bolt_> i'll just sak #kubuntu then
<ikonia> bolt_: if you wish to 
<ikonia> bolt_: please leave this channel now though
<bolt_> i want to ask things in #ubuntu and .... what happened nothing
<ikonia> Pici: jussi01  Myrtti elky any of you around
<popey> :(
<ikonia> bolt_: please leave - this conversation is done 
<Myrtti> ikonia: yes?
<bolt_> btw i'm going to network hack and crash your pc
<ikonia> Myrtti: please remove bolt
<ikonia> bolt_: thanks for that threat - 
<bolt_> goodbye
<genii> Man. Must be a full moon or something
<Myrtti> bolt_: kick is not an invite
<bolt_> plus you and you 
<bolt_> = pain
<ikonia> just remove him, I'm not talking with a child making threats being a pain
<Myrtti> bolt_: bybye
<ikonia> thank you Myrtti 
<ikonia> it's his regular show and I'm not putting up with it while it's obvious his intent
<popey> oh jeez
<ikonia> popey: what's up
<popey> him
<ikonia> ah
<ikonia> he's a regular
<popey> such a monumental waste of time
<popey> oh, i know, he started in -uyk
<ikonia> yes, hence why I can't be bothered with the sasme dance
<popey> -uk
<ikonia> ahhh
<popey> he's 12 iirc
<popey> maybe 13
<ikonia> don't care
<ikonia> (sorry didn't mean that to you) 
<popey> well, indeed
<popey> tis fine
<popey> not mitigating, just saying :)
<ikonia> I know, 
<ikonia> I thought it may have been a language issue, but it's not
<ikonia> I personally don't think he should be allowed in #kubuntu while he's making threats 
<LjL> when i was 12, i knew how to spell :(
<ikonia> but I'm sure he'll screw up on his own 
<LjL> admittedly, i knew how to spell italian, which is not quite the same thing.
<nickspoon> I can spell spaghetti too, LjL.
<ikonia> I'd love some pasta now
<LjL> aw, nickspoon
<LjL> i'll have some pasta in about 24 minutes i believe
<LjL> nickspoon probably knew how to spell when he was 3
<LjL> actually some sources suggest he invented spelling
<ikonia> LjL: why so exact - 24 minutes
<LjL> ikonia: i know my female parent's habits :P
<ikonia> LjL: ahh
<LjL> at 20:27 she'll call dinner
<LjL> which means dinner will *actually* be ready at 20:30 exact
<LjL> (and that's because she knows it takes me an average of three minutes to disengage from IRC)
<genii> ikonia: My empathy goes out to you on the bolt_ situation
<ikonia> nothing to worry about, all done
<ikonia> LjL: you still here ?
<ikonia> my clients borked, I'm going to have to restart it
<LjL> yes
<ikonia> LjL: never mind, I found the problem, clients having an issue
<ikonia> sorry to call you away from waiting for pasta
<genii> ikonia: I'm on massive lag due to work requirements right now, have some patience with me in #k 
<ikonia> no problem
<ikonia> my client was missing characters I typed, but still actually taking them, so I made a right mess of that
<genii> Gah, I come back into #k to see tail end of this lspci output        
<ikonia> sorry 
<ikonia> had bolt_ talking rubbish in a pm 
<ikonia> I was disracted
<genii> That guy bolt_ is a resource hog
<ikonia> yes, I should have delt with #kubuntu and ignored him for a while - sorry 
<genii> I gotta go deal with some contractors here at work.
<Flannel> ubottu: tell Gon about away
<jussi01> lovely...
<jussi01> loving the lack of services
<Pici> ugh
<jussi01> and I wouldnt have said that...
<Pici> oh well.
<Pricey> ping me if nastiness goes on
<jussi01> Ive just opped up in case services die again - as they are backups. Il leave it that way for a while - feel free to deop me if you disagree...
<Seeker`> :O
<jussi01> Im procrastinating...
<Pricey> jussi01: hmm?
<jussi01> Pricey: Ive got to pack for my trip tomorrow... 
<Pricey> go pack then!
<jussi01> hehe
<genii> Geez, another trip so soon?
<jussi01> genii: yeah..
<genii> Wow.
 * Pici sighs
<genii> Bah /whois still offline can't deduce from hostmask what language channel to point someone at
<Pricey>  /whos still offline?
<Pricey> */whois
<Pricey> genii: ^
<Pici> genii: Eh? no its not
<genii> For me it is
<Pici> Just geoip.pl seems to fail for that fellow.
<Pici> >>>>  geoip    : Satellite Provider
 * Pici shrugs
<genii> Weird
<genii> Bah, nevermind. I did like:  /whois /theirname                         for some reason instead of /whois theirname
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<LjL>  /whois cannot be offline, it's not a service :o
<LjL> just what happened with Kubrick? at a glance, netsplit users seem to be more or less back, but the server's still unconnectable
<LjL> besides, wait, kubrick is not a leaf to begin with
<LjL> urgh
<LjL> also, why did people end up in -unregged?
<LjL> i don't see any +r being set
<ikonia> evening
<Seeker`> hi
<ikonia> howdy fellow uk'er
<Seeker`> how be?
<ikonia> good now I'm home, you ?
<Seeker`> blah
<ikonia> ThomasHC: how can we help again
<ikonia> ThomasHC: you're going to have to discuss your ban at some point if you want it lifted rather than just keep joining here and leaving
<ThomasHC> Sorry ikonia 
<ikonia> no problem
<ThomasHC> Yes I would like to discuss that, sorry I was eating
<ikonia> you've just been joining/parting for days
<ThomasHC> Yeah sorry
<ThomasHC> I've been sick.
<ikonia> I'll just check who it was who banned you, I think it was pici
<ThomasHC> Yes, it was Pici
<ikonia> ooh cool, 
<ikonia> Pici: are you around
<ikonia> I see you've been banned from a few channels
<ThomasHC> I have?
<ThomasHC> I only know of #Ubuntu
<ikonia> yes, you where banned from #kubuntu too
<ThomasHC> oh yes, My client was set to autoaway
<ThomasHC> like this
<ikonia> no it wasn't
<ThomasHC> and it broadcasted it to the channel
<ikonia> no it wasn't
<ThomasHC> same reason for ban here
<ThomasHC> what?
<ThomasHC> I don't really remember
<ikonia> ThomasHC: you keep being rude to people
<ikonia> then arguing that you are not being rude
<ThomasHC> Yes it bothered me a bit I could not do /away without being banned
<ikonia> ThomasHC: and "auto away" messages of "fuck you ubuntu irc" 
<ikonia> really ?
 * ThomasHC knows that
<ikonia> ThomasHC: fuck you ubuntu irc ? really ?
<ThomasHC> and I'm sorry
 * ThomasHC is not kissing your foot though
<ikonia> I'm not asking you to do anything, I'm looking at the situation
<ThomasHC> Yes I know.
<ikonia> I'll wait for pici to get back as I'm not comfortable removing the ban based on what I've seen 
<ThomasHC> I shouldn't think you would be
<ikonia> it doesn't look like pici is around at the moment, so I guess you should pop back later on see if he's around
<ThomasHC> I see
<ikonia> he's normally around a lot so you must have caught him at an odd moment
<ThomasHC> Thanks, ikonia 
<ikonia> no problem
<ThomasHC> Is it alright to stay here? or should I leave the channel?
<ikonia> best to leave an pop back in say an hour
<ThomasHC> alright
<ikonia> he's normally around, so I'm sure you'll catch him
<ThomasHC> cya later
<ThomasHC> and thanks
 * genii sips
<ikonia> is that secure coffee or insecure coffee ?
<genii> ikonia: I don't put a lock on the coffeepot, if thats what you mean
<ikonia> ;)
<Seeker`> you should
<Seeker`> someone might drink it or something otherwise
<Pici> ikonia: Feel free to take care of the ban, whether you want to unban or not. I'm mostly afk right now.
<ikonia> Pici: no problem
<ikonia> thanks for letting me know
<genii> Interesting. No relevant google results whatsoever for: coffeepot lock                        Maybe I should patent one.
<genii> ikonia: I'll donate half the revenue to your cause of course
<ikonia> ha ha ha
 * ikonia patents
<genii> Damn, I'm just too slow
<genii> I've really been enjoying the UbuntuOpenWeek thing in -classroom. I'm actually kind of sad the last one is in 20 minutes or so.
<ikonia> yes, I have too
<ikonia> some very informative discussions
#ubuntu-ops 2009-05-02
<Seeker`> Doesn't have quite the same ring as "stanley kubrick"
<genii> I like how the freenode boxes are all after sci-fi writers actually.
<genii> Hockey, dinner, anxious puppy chasing cats, kids. /back later.
<LjL> i like how they're after sci-fi writers, i like a little less the fact their MOTD contains a full and detailed biography of the respective sci-fi writers
<LjL> *especially* when i'm on pay-by-the-byte GSM connections
<Seeker`> LjL: nice
<Seeker`> can't you turn MoTD off?
<LjL> nope
<Seeker`> :(
<ThomasHC> Hello
<bazhang> ThomasHC, how may we help you
<ThomasHC> Yes I was here earlier
<ThomasHC> I talked to ikonia I believe
<ThomasHC> He told me to come back an hour later to look for Pici 
<bazhang> ThomasHC, any reason to have 2 nicks joining here?
<ThomasHC1> My net conenction died bazhang 
<ThomasHC1> The other one hasn't pinged out yet
<bazhang> ThomasHC1, pici does not seem to be around; I will give you some docs to read first
<bazhang> !coc | ThomasHC1 
<ubottu> ThomasHC1: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<ThomasHC1> Ok, sure
<bazhang> !guidelines | ThomasHC1 
<ubottu> ThomasHC1: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ThomasHC1> Will do.
<Pici> oh well. 
<bazhang> he's still here.
<ThomasHC1> I'm here
<Pici> Oh, hello there.
<ThomasHC> Hello Pici 
<ThomasHC> Sorry, net cut out a while ago and it refused to ping out
<Pici> Do you undertand why we forwarded you here?
<ThomasHC> Yes I do.
<ThomasHC> ikonia has explained why and such and bazhang has linked me to the ircguidelines and code of conduct
<Pici> ThomasHC: And do you understand them?
<ThomasHC> Yes, I do.
<Pici> ThomasHC: I'm going to go ahead and remove the ban, please take our guidelines into concideration when you're in our channels. 
<ThomasHC> Yes, I will thanks, funny when I use Xchat on Windows I get banned :D. back to irssi on linux? ;)
<ThomasHC> Thank you, Pici see you later.
<bazhang> not auspicious
<genii> "I was reading something about CLI how do I install this as my desktop?" ... or so.... bleh
<tonyyarusso> haha
<Flannel> genii: sudo apt-get install placebo && sudo chvt 1
 * Flannel wonders if he can convince people to modify apt-get to give dummy data on any package name ending in -placebo
<genii> Flannel: I'll need to remember that one for later
<genii> Please someone. lina69 in #u
<genii> (my spanish is provided by babelfish....)
<tonyyarusso> genii: that's what !es is for ;)
<genii> tonyyarusso: They were already bombarded with !es a few times and continued with the "holaaaa!" stuff....
<tonyyarusso> genii: that's what banforwards are for ;)
 * genii makes a note to ask an #u op for that next time
<tritium> genii: you're not one?
<genii> tritium: #kubuntu only as far as I know
 * tritium is surprised
<genii> Although I hang out in #kubuntu #ubuntu #xubuntu etc etc
<tritium> Yeah, which is why I thought you were an op in #.
<tritium> in #ubuntu, rather
<genii> tritium: I'll sometimes give the usual help or so as other ops do in #u but just usually call !ops or so when crap hits the fan, etc
<tritium> :)
<tritium> genii: mneptok arrived here today
<genii> tritium: mneptok is who gives ops their channels?
<genii> Or maybe he's just visiting you, I dunno :)
<tritium> genii: he's not just visiting.  He moved here.
<genii> So you're palling around, etc?
 * genii hides the beer
<elky> genii, in my experience, if they are doing 'holaaaaaaaaaa' instead of 'hola' then they have no intention of noting !es ;)
<genii> elky: Noted :)
<elky> it's basically the equivilent of 'wazzuuuuuuuuuuuup'
<genii> Hehe
<tritium> genii: he just arrived tonight
<tritium> elky: who?
<elky> tritium, who what? i was discussing troll classification with genii.
<elky> tritium, say hi to mneptok and woo for me
<genii> tritium: Earlier in #u a spanish speaker ignoring repeated !es   and so on
<tritium> elky: oh, I thought you meant mneptok and I (Spanish-speaking is common here ;) )
<tritium> elky: I will give them your regards
<bazhang> <ubuntu> i will have her  <-- -ot
<tritium> Gah, I can't open files on my ntfs partition.
<tritium> MS Office files are gibberish in OpenOffice.  evince complains it can't open octet/streams when I open PDFs.
 * jussi01 waves tiredly from the airport....
<elky> tritium, eww
<tritium> Hi jussi01.
<tritium> elky: yes, preventing me from getting work done.
<tritium> Time to reboot :(
<jussi01> tritium: hei!
<jussi01> ok, time to go get on the plane...
<tritium> Have a good flight.
<jussi01> thanks...
<genii> /msg chanserv access #kubuntu-offtopic list 
<genii> bah
 * genii hides in disgrace
<tritium> Gah, as much as I hate to reboot, I need 1) working sound, and 2) access to my files on NTFS.
<tritium> Good night.
<bazhang> night
<genii> tritium: Good night
<elky> bazhang, you need to stop being so triggerhappy.
<bazhang> elky, excuse me?
<elky> bazhang, he was letting people know about a job opening.
<bazhang> elky, that channel needs to be better monitored. has done so for a long time.
<elky> suggesting a job opening is NOT trolling politics.
<bazhang> if you are referring to a single instance with lenin_cat, then perhaps, but he has a long history of trolling politics
<elky> bazhang, and if he had continued, *then* would have been the time to stop him
<elky> bazhang, and i do hang in #wikipedia, i know exactly what he's like.
<bazhang> elky, that is a single instance, and as I said, you may be correct. nothing to do with the state that channel has fallen into, and remains however.
<elky> bazhang, lauding over every whiff of the o4o areas is not going to help at all.
<bazhang> elky, pretending that things are alright in there wont do it either, which has been sop for a long while now.
<elky> i am not pretending things are alright.
<bazhang> a year or more.
<elky> i have never pretended things are alright in that channel. but i am not going to start lynching on sight.
<bazhang> not the issue.
<bazhang> this has been mentioned many many times in the past, and just glossed over. that channel needs to be better monitored.
<elky> bazhang, you are not the answer to that channel.
<elky> bazhang, lynching people is not the answer to that channel.
<bazhang> elky, no single person is, yourself included.
<elky> bazhang, i never said i was. i am saying you're not.
<bazhang> and taking a single instance of !politics to a person with a long history of trolling just that very thing is very selective representation of 'lynching'
<bazhang> see the long thread with traveler and ubuntu before that.
<elky> bazhang, and what would you have done if you were op?
<bazhang> elky, it seems odd to me that if loco channels are trolling misogynistic/stalkerish then immediate action is taken, but when under the very auspices of the main channel adjunct, #ubuntu-offtopic, nothing substantive is done for a very long time. and remains unresolved to this date.
<elky> bazhang, that is not what i asked.
<bazhang> long threads of she is sooo hawt and the like
<bazhang> elky, with regards to traveler and ubuntu? nothing differently.
<elky> then why the heck bring it up?
<bazhang> elky, I will refrain from commenting on that channel in future. thanks for the clarification.
<elky> bazhang, dont be a brat. throughout the traveler discussion all i can see is you complaining about lol and enter. there's nothing there that's going to improve their behaviour at all. if you could guide by offering alternatives rather than just pouncing with canned responses, then they might.
<elky> responding in a manner that encompasses their whole behaviour is more likely to get response. if you had said to lenin_cat 'i hope this isn't going to be another of your political rants' rather than 'dont troll politics' then you would have got a far better response.
<genii> I tend to agree that the approach to someone makes all the difference.
<Flannel> This just in!  Geeks discover social skills! Film at 11. :)
<elky> fwiw, i contacted traveler in PM to avoid having snuxoll attack me in the channel again.
 * genii tivos the 11pm news special to watch later
<elky> however this now means one less set of eyes on that channel
<elky> is nobody else watching #u :-/
<Flannel> I'm around.  Coding.
<elky> im around. still in my nightwear. it's 4pm.
<genii> Hehe I like that the one fellow in #u thanked the bot
<genii> The bot should reply with something like: You're welcome... enjoy Ubuntu!                       or such
<genii> Just a thought, anyhow
<elky> many problems arise when peeps think the bot is a people.
<genii> Ah, hadn't considered. I suppose they may want to converse with it or so, using resources
<elky> and spamming here, usually
<ikonia> morning 
<elky> ikonia, you missed fireworks again
<ikonia> oh really
 * elky points upwards
<ikonia> got about 2 minutes logging at the moment as I reset my client,irssi is being a pain
<ikonia> elky: una momento
<elky> ikonia, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/05/02/%23ubuntu-ops.html look for 'triggerhappy'
<elky> ikonia, did you read the log?
<ikonia> reading
 * jussi01 prods ikonia
 * ikonia prods back
<jussi01> genii: 
<jussi01> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<jussi01> ikonia: you are not in a phonable time?
 * genii jars awake for a second
<ikonia> jussi01: yup, just sat at home tidying up/doing odd jobs etc
<ikonia> getting read to go up to London
<genii> 5AM ... bleh
<bazhang> hehe
<jussi01> ikonia: can I call?
<ikonia> sure
<jussi01> ikonia: is your phone on silent...?
<ikonia> oh yes, I went to bed late last night so put it on silent
<ikonia> hang on 
<evilGary> ikonia: come to Colchester?  we are having a LUG meet today
<ikonia> evilGary: sorry in a studio in London
<ikonia> jussi01: phone got
<ikonia> is was on silent sorry
<jussi01> ikonia: prod.
<genii> OK, I'm off and /away for sleep. <brews a fresh pot of coffee and goes>
<bazhang> night
<elky> goes off for sleep... and brews more coffee on the way?
<jussi01> elky: of course - the coffee is for us...
<elky> ah
<evilGary> ooo, I want coffee
<jussi01> evilGary: come meet me in Liverpool and Ill buy you one :D
 * elky has an espresso machine
<elky> espresso machines are stupidly cheap. only like $100. it's stupid.
<jussi01> elky: shush now
<bazhang> heh
<topyli> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<topyli> @btlogin
<topyli> @mark Jymm_is_a_douche is yaris1234567891
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<elky> bolt_, you need to stop being a problem, or you will find yourself banned from many more places. do you realise this?
<bolt_> yes
<elky> then why do you keep on doing it?
<bolt_> i don't relise i'm doing it
<elky> yes you do.
<bolt_> untill now
<elky> if you do not, then you should not be using the internet unsupervised.
<elky> bolt_, have you been drinking alcohol or taking drugs at all?
<bolt_> just melitoium at night nothing else and fish oil
<elky> then you should be perfectly capable of controlling your own behaviour.
<bolt_> yeah , and i have autisoum
<elky> if that is influencing your behaviour on the internet, then you need to have supervision while you're online.
<bolt_> i just get impashint 
<elky> that's not a valid excuse for bad behaviour.
<bolt_> oh right
<elky> bolt_, also, the reason you were banned from here is that you were threatening people in here.
<bolt_> i guessed that
<elky> then you are aware of what you do.
<elky> you are aware of what is right and what is wrong.
<bolt_> somtimes i can control it
<bolt_> yeah
<elky> i dont think it's a matter of 'can', i think it's a matter of 'find it convenient to'
<bolt_> oh ok
<bolt_> right
<elky> you can go now. you are not unbanned from #ubuntu and you will not be until you can behave appropriately.
<elky> you should not use #ubuntu-offtopic for support either.
<elky> please investigate ubuntuforums.org instead.
<bolt_> but i can behave 
<elky> not that i've seen.
<elky> you are currently talking absolute rubbish in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<bolt_> i'm trying to get help
<nickspoon> #ubuntu-offtopic is not a support channel, bolt_.
<bolt_> but i cant use #ubuntu or #kubuntu thats the ony other one i know
<elky> bolt_, you can use ubuntuforums.org.
<elky> or the mailing lists at lists.ubuntu.com
<bolt_> i don't like it has the wong info that just makes the issue worse
<elky> those are your options, since you have deprived yourself of #ubuntu and #kubuntu.
<bolt_> non work
<elky> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bolt_> i know them already 
<elky> then you really have no excuse.
<bolt_> for what
<elky> for your behaviour.
<bolt_> right
<bolt_> but its stopped now (if yu havent notaced)
<elky> no, you're still asking for support in the non-support channel.
<elky> despite several people asking you to stop.
<bolt_> oh i haven relised
<bolt_> better now
<bolt_> and it stopped by magic
<elky> then you dont need to be here anymore. we'll review your bans in a week if we see no more problems from you.
<bolt_> great now a week , i cant wait anylonger then 1 day 
<bolt_> oh great not another issue
<elky> ducking out for a few minutes
<elky> interesting nick...
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<elky> topyli, are you around enough to monitor -ot?
<topyli> elky: on and off. sauna, grill, other stuff
 * elky whimpers. i need to go to bed. got a committee meeting tomorrow. cant sleep all day :(
<topyli> go to bed :)
<elky> but -ot is full of tards today
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> * [chowabunga] (n=chowabun@c-98-192-66-27.hsd1.ga.comcast.net): chowabunga <--wonder if he is archlinux troll
<LjL> bazhang: possible, but relatively unlikely
<bazhang> LjL, okay, he is giving some bad advice/snark though. may also have me on /ignore
<bazhang> seems to have settled down with the random comments now
<bazhang> or maybe not :(
<ubottu> In ubottu, Vague said: !conky is Conky is a free, highly configurable, software system monitor for the X Window System. More information and downloads can be found at http://conky.sourceforge.net/
<LjL> !info conky
<ubottu> conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-0ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 179 kB, installed size 556 kB
<ubot4`> LjL: conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-0ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 191 kB, installed size 560 kB
<ubottu> In ubottu, ActionParsnip said: !unr is For intallaion instrutions of Ubuntu etbook Remix (UNR) please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR Thanks!
<ubottu> In ubottu, ActionParsnip said: !netbookremix is For intallaion instrutions of Ubuntu etbook Remix (UNR) please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR Thanks!
<ubottu> Seeker` called the ops in #ubuntu (master)
<Seeker`> @mark #ubuntu master being abusive
<Seeker`> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Seeker`> @mark #ubuntu master being abusive
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> can someone copy the ban from #ubuntu/#kubuntu and put it on #ubuntu-offtopic for bolt_ please he's doing that "I speak dog" and "I'm a robot" rubbish again - I've made it %101 clear that is not acceptable 
<Pici> ikonia: I don't see him in there.
<ikonia> he's not any more
<Pricey> 3~floodbot not removing bans again? :/
<ikonia> I see no reason to allow this to continue in a loop - end it until he learns 
<ikonia> while there are other channels to do this in, his behaviour loop continues
<Pricey> I think we really need to remove some of these bans still.
<ikonia> Pricey: which ones ?
<ikonia> I did some of floodbots yesterday
<Pricey> the exempts look old
<Pricey> but there's a huge amount of bans in there too
<ikonia> I can go through the floodbots bans if you want and clean up
<Pricey> I'm sure we wouldn't miss many of the +d either
<Pricey> s/either/too/
<LjL> the floodbots never removed actual *bans* they did
<Pricey> bah, i meant floodbot exempts sorry
<Pricey> and the other bans in general, whether or not they were from the floodbots, didn't look at them too hard
<ikonia> I'll do some house keeping, 
<Pici> LjL: I removed the bans that they set about a week ago, there were quite a lot in there
<LjL> Pici: there are quite a few that were set in march too
<rdove> can you test me for the DCC bug
<LjL> yeah
<LjL> vulnerable
<LjL> rdove: you are vulnerable
<rdove> damn
<rdove> lol
<rdove> i failed the test?
<LjL> rdove: i've marked you as such in #ubuntu-read-topic, so you will be able to ask the bots for other tests
<rdove> ok
<rdove> brb
 * LjL shakes head at IRC wiki page
<LjL> people just can't leave it alone
<Seeker`> what have they done now?
<LjL> Seeker`: nothing too terrible, just +  * '''[[http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/?action=browse;oldid=EmacsIrcClient;id=ERC|ERC]]''' - an IRC client for the [[http://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/|Emacs]] editor.
<LjL> just after i removed the Mac OS client. of course, this is a Unix client for sure, no doubt *roll eyes*
#ubuntu-ops 2009-05-03
<elexodus> any of you guys feel like banning a troll
<elexodus> ?
<elexodus> He's being disruptive
<elexodus> ...
<Seeker`> some more information would be nice
<elexodus> His handle is lazermann, he want advice on how to install windows drivers, and upgrade from jaunty to Windows 95...
<Seeker`> I can't do anything about it myself, but i'm sure someone will be about to keep an eye on him
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Seeker`> thanks
<elexodus> np
<bazhang> urgh.
<Seeker`> elexodus: thanks. Can I ask you to take note of the channel topic
<elexodus> Channel topic?
<Seeker`> Basically, please don't idle in here :)
<elexodus> Oh, sure.
<elexodus> See y'all
<LjL> sebsebseb is ridiculous really
<bazhang> *just* woke up
<LjL> http://paste.ubuntu.com/163179/ just tell me if this amount of afterkick makes sense.
<LjL> the quake in l'aquila had fewer aftershocks.
<bazhang> * [xcdfgkjhgcv] (n=xcdfgjkh@5ad04595.bb.sky.com): xcdfgjkhgcv  <--- bolt_ ?
<LjL> bazhang: it's not the last address he's had, but maybe
<LjL> he's also in #eeepc-ot if that means anything to you
<bazhang> LjL, I just remember the bb.sky.com from yesterday
<elky> does the behaviour match
<bazhang> not said anything yet elky 
<LjL> probably just another troll
<LjL> xcdfetc has trolled before
<bazhang> and is trolling again; recommending overclocking and defrag linux system right off the bat
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<elky> that was not bolt. spelling is too good
<bazhang> unless bolt_ was faking before with his 'doggy language'
<bazhang> now he is in #kubuntu
<Seeker`> xcdfgblahblahblah is banned on-sight from -uk
<bazhang> anyone with access in #kubuntu may want to keep an eye on him
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<bazhang> yikes
<LjL> remove the rR manually if the bots don't very shortly
<bazhang> seems like troll day. check out superdweeb in +1 as well
<LjL> it was a double +rR because the mibbiter was registered and did it twice, so it's going to last longer
<genii> Damn. Lots of Q in #k which I have no solutions or suggestions on, and seems no one else there does either.
<bazhang> new releases always have tough questions until the wiki are updated and bugs sorted :)
 * genii stays incognito
 * genii makes more coffee
<Seeker`> hi
<genii> Hi Seeker`
 * Seeker` is rewriting MootBot in supybot
<genii> Seeker`: For -classroom or so?
<Seeker`> for wherever it is at present
<Seeker`> /msg Mootbot #listchans
<genii> Cool
<genii> Like a secretary :)
<Seeker`> pretty much :)
<genii> I worked with eggdrop before, somewhat frustrating
<Seeker`> I found eggdrop quite easy
<Seeker`> taught it to myself in a week or so
<Seeker`> this is before I knew how to program properly (i.e. pre-uni)
<genii> :)
<Pici> tcl really bothered me when I tried to use eggdrop, I suspect I'd be better at it now that I'm a bit more comfortable with tcl
<Seeker`> why did it bother you?
<Pici> I don't remember, I think it had to due with variable scope.  I was trying to hack at a plugin that already existed
<Seeker`> ah, when I started I didn't know that much about programming
<Seeker`> so even not-so-subtle "problems" didn't bother me
<Pici> Me either, that may have been the problem as well.,
<Pici> I use tcl for an application at work, and its pretty easy now.
<Seeker`> cool
<ubottu> In ubottu, Amaranth said: !no amaranth is <reply>Ban this person.
<Amaranth> aww
<Amaranth> stupid bot
<Amaranth> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> krabit called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ripps> MRSeptic is spamming #ubuntu
<ubottu> ripps called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Seeker`> is noone going to sort this out?
<genii> Looks like no #u ops around 
<Seeker`> >.<
<Seeker`> HOW can there not be anyone around with ops in #u?!
<genii> Apparently it can happen
<Seeker`> there are 40 people in the access list
<genii> Yup
<genii> And none seem awake/around
<ubottu> MRSeptic called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Seeker`> @mark #ubuntu MrSeptic spamming, no ops around to deal with the issue
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Seeker`> how can we help you?
<MRSeptic> you ops fail
<ubottu> MRSeptic called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<MRSeptic> ive been trolling in #ubuntu for like 5 mins 
<MRSeptic> ha
<ubottu> NTFS called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ripps> Seeker` genii, don't you guys have op powers?
<Seeker`> no
<Seeker`> not there anyway
<ubottu> NTFS called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<NTFS> YOU OPS ARE LAZY
<Seeker`> nb: how can we help?
<NTFS> ban me
<NTFS> come on
<ubottu> genii called the ops in #ubuntu (Wake up)
<NTFS> YEAH WAKE UP
<Seeker`> genii: no point spamming the ops call any more, its going to show up on anyones hilight as soon as they get back anyway
<NTFS> SEEKER YOUR AN OP
<Seeker`> ikonia: how can we help oyu?
<IndyGunFreak> are there any ops to kick ntfs in #ubuntu?.. 
<Seeker`> sadly not
<NTFS> i am about to get klined
<NTFS> yay\
<Seeker`> they seem to have all gone on holiday together or something
<rww> Fujisan is ban evading in #ubuntu-offtopic. His unaffiliated cloak is banned, but he's in there without it.
<NTFS> lazy ops
<Seeker`> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic Fujisan Ban evading - ban on cloak ony
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Seeker`> rww: thanks
<rww> Seeker`: no problem
<NTFS> @mark NTFS
<Seeker`> IndyGunFreak: anything else we can do to help you?
<Seeker`> ripps: how can we help you?
<IndyGunFreak> nope
<ripps> nothing much, just waiting to wee if an op comes around to kill NTFS
<Seeker`> Can I ask both of you not to idle in this channel please?
<ripps> okay, sorry. 
<Seeker`> thanks
<Seeker`> IndyGunFreak: Please don't idle in here
<Seeker`> @mark #ubuntu-ops NTFS taunting, MrSeptic
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Seeker`> IndyGunFreak: please leave
<Seeker`> @mark 
<ubottu> (mark [<channel>] <nick|hostmask> [<comment>]) -- Creates an entry in the Bantracker as if <nick|hostmask> was kicked from <channel> with the comment <comment>, if <comment> is given it will be uses as the comment on the Bantracker, <channel> is only needed when send in /msg
<Seeker`> @mark #ubuntu nophilter lazerman
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Seeker`> hi Madpilot 
<Madpilot> hi Seeker` 
<Seeker`> you've missed a lot of fun 
<Seeker`> 30 mins of spamming in #ubuntu, no ops around
<genii> Madpilot: We could have used ya a while ago
<genii> (or any #u op)
<Madpilot> oh, good fun. I miss all the entertainment these days.
<genii> Hehe
<Seeker`> Fujisan is in #ubuntu-offtopic, his cloak is banned but it seems he doesn't have it any more
<Madpilot> was he our half-hour spammer?
<Seeker`> IndyGunFreak: is idling in here, has been asked several time to leave by me, isn't leaving
<genii> Madpilot: No
<Seeker`> Madpilot: no, MrSeptic/ Macrophage / NTFS was
<genii> What I said in #freenode and #defocus :: We have a troll in #ubuntu with no active ops for there. Also he is now in #ubuntu-ops taunting , etc etc. Please assist.MRSeptic/Microphage/NTFS   keeps nick swapping
<genii> Etc
<Madpilot> good to go to #freenode, you can yell for staff there. There's also the <bang>staff tell in the bot
<Madpilot> like <bang>ops except it brings out the klines and other heavy artillery
<Seeker`> no staff active atm
<Madpilot> meh
<Seeker`> have a look for the @mark on NTFS in the bantracker for this channel
<Madpilot> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Madpilot> @btlogin
<genii> Madpilot: Damn, didn't know about the <bang>staff 
<Seeker`> from 03:34 on the timestamp there
<Madpilot> I didn't know about the mark command, myself. Nifty.
<Seeker`> @mark
<ubottu> (mark [<channel>] <nick|hostmask> [<comment>]) -- Creates an entry in the Bantracker as if <nick|hostmask> was kicked from <channel> with the comment <comment>, if <comment> is given it will be uses as the comment on the Bantracker, <channel> is only needed when send in /msg
<Madpilot> good to know
<Madpilot> note that <bang>staff is a ubottu thing, not a freenode thing. wont work in #freenode
<genii> Ah, OK
<genii> Madpilot: Anyhow the guy was fairly nasty. Eventually he basically got tired
<Madpilot> awesome. at least it was an actual person - spambots don't get bored...
<genii> Hehe
<genii> It's frustrating as all hell when you can't do much :/
<Madpilot> ya
<Seeker`> genii++
<Seeker`> Madpilot: I once again draw your attention to "fujisan" in -offtopic
<Seeker`> appears to have a ban on the cloak for Fujisan
<Seeker`> but not on an ip
<Madpilot> I can't see a ban in -offtopic for him. Or is it a #u ban?
<ubottu> eseven73 called the ops in #ubuntu (Ricky_RocK)
<Seeker`> Madpilot: there is one in -offtopic
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso, make that a ban as well as a kick for our spammer in #u
<genii> Madpilot: There is no ban. No one was around to ban him
<Seeker`> #ubuntu-offtopic *!*@unaffiliated/fujisan!##unavailable Automated-Addition Jun 28 2008 07:30:23 
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: repeat?
<genii> sorry, wrong user
 * genii retreats to go have more coffee
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso, the URL spammer you just kicked in #ubuntu - add a ban to that, spammers suck.
<tonyyarusso> They do, but then I have to remember to clean it out later :P
<tonyyarusso> He's on my hilight list though, so anything else will.
<tonyyarusso> like that
<tonyyarusso> (/abr is easier to type than manually opping, adding, deopping too...)
<Seeker`> Madpilot: Fujisan ban was set sometime in 2008, not marked as removed int he bantracker, and is shown as banned in #kubuntu-offtopic more recently
<Madpilot> kickban is our friend and yours :)
<Madpilot> Seeker`, I sort of recognise the nick, as one of the regulars who sometimes pushes things a bit far
<Seeker`> yeah, has been around for a while
<Madpilot> if he's not currently causing trouble, I'm inclined to leave well enough alone
<Seeker`> fair enough
<Seeker`> right, 05:39 == bedtime
<genii> Bah. "swine flu swine flu" all freaking week long.
<genii> ( #u-offtopic)
<Madpilot> If you've ever heard someone promise something "when pigs fly", now is the time to collect. After all, swine flue.
<Madpilot> flu, even
<genii> Heh. Some ppl are getting pretty upset in there right now
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: nicely done
<Madpilot> Not my pun, but I'm shamelessly repeating it all over the intarwebz because it's great.
<genii> There seems to be no escape for me :)
<genii> Madpilot: Hehe "screen full of lines"
<Madpilot> I love error reports like that.
<Madpilot> those sorts of bug reports over on Launchpad must drive the bug triagers insane.
<genii> I'm still laughing some here
<Flannel> genii: Swine flu makes you taste of bacon!
<genii> Wasn't that something Stephen Colbert said recently?
<Flannel> Erm, I wouldn't know.  But I've been saying it since the beginning!
<Madpilot> from swine flu to cougars. not sure that's an improvement.
<Madpilot> ah, -offtopic is awesome. Being an op would be dead boring without it.
<Madpilot> of course, the ops have to do their bit to keep -ot properly surreal. :)
<genii> Flannel: Madpilot's remark reminds me we had no #u ops earlier for a persisten troll there. And he came in here as well to torture us for a while too.
<Flannel> I noticed the pings
<genii> Do they get some extra-special treatment when they do crap like that? I'm just curious mostly
<Flannel> uh
<Flannel> It'll certainly be harder for them to plead their case.
<genii> Hm
<genii> @btlogin
<genii> Flannel: They are not in bantracker as banned. Since no ops for that channel were here at the time
<genii> There's just Seeker` s @mark
<genii> MRSeptic@c-24-128-75-137.hsd1.ma.comcast.net
<genii> bazhang: You're alive!
<bazhang> genii, yep; had to go shopping this morning. sorry to miss all of the 'fun'
<genii> Ah
<bazhang> that mrseptic/ntfs etc has a long history of trolling and ban-evading
<genii> This is the first I've seen them. Nasty anyhow
<bazhang> very. odd that everyone with access was absent.
<genii> Yes, it was pretty frustrating. Especially when they show up in -ops and carry on etc etc
<bazhang> I saw that. weird considering that two are opped in #u as well
<genii> Maybe they just "left their hats on" as such
<bazhang> I'm sure that's what it was.
<Madpilot> the two op'd in #u are also marked /away
<Madpilot> which really isn't useful
<genii> Well, 2:25am so gonna try to get some sleep. Take care people
<bazhang> night
<Madpilot>  sudo rm -rf stupidity in #u. kb'd
<Madpilot> is #kubuntu actually quiet currently, or is UbbyCD in #u just whinging?
 * jussi01 wanders in sleepily
<Myrtti> hi
<Madpilot> morning Myrtti 
<elky> surviving finland?
<Myrtti> sunburns from Vappu are healing
<Myrtti> did bbq on the balcony yesterday
<Myrtti> I still haven't touched my laptop since Thursday
<elky> heh
 * elky huggles Myrtti
<elky> how's your mum?
<Myrtti> haven't seen her yet, going doewn south prolly tomorrow. she seems cheery but nervous about the hip surgery
<ubottu> geek_ called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<Seeker`> is S4th3N actually banned in #u?
<Seeker`> cant see anything relevant in the BT
<bazhang> he meant from -pl
<Seeker`> fair enough
<bazhang> whoa paste-mania in #kubuntu
 * Seeker` isn
<Seeker`> t in #k
<bazhang> easily the most I've seen pasted in channel anywhere ever, like some diagnostic read out or something
<tsimpson> full threaded backtrace...
<bazhang> heh 6 minute paste
<bazhang> * [d0_0d] (n=lol@5ad2a8c9.bb.sky.com): Lol
<bazhang> @bansearch bolt_
<ubottu> Match: bolt*!n=bolt@*!#ubuntu-ops by ikonia in #ubuntu on Apr 21 2009 19:22:29 (ID: 12659)
<ubottu> Match: *!*@* by bazhang in #ubuntu on May 03 2009 06:22:55 (ID: 13081)
<bazhang> bolt_!n=bolt@5ad6be03.bb.sky.com wonder if that was him
<Seeker`> don;t know, but it probably will drive you insane if you try and keep an eye on every bb.sky.com user in case they are bolt_
<bazhang> true
<elky> if it starts with 5ad it's a good chance of being bolt
<tsimpson> *!*@*?
<bazhang> the spelling looked familiar
<Seeker`> tsimpson: I'm sure that would stop him :)
<evilGary> thats a wide match :-)
<elky> everyone else who matters seems to be 5ac*
<Seeker`> Xintruder is 5ad*
<tsimpson> I mean: <ubottu> Match: *!*@* by bazhang in #ubuntu on May 03 2009 06:22:55 (ID: 13081)
<elky> tsimpson, a mark
<elky> probably against someone who had left by that point
<tsimpson> that needs fixing
<tsimpson> @bansearch elky
<ubottu> Match: *!*@* by bazhang in #ubuntu on May 03 2009 06:22:55 (ID: 13081)
<bazhang> :0
<elky> someone with db access want to mangle that?
<elky> Seeker`, yeah, you're right. we're just going to have to play whack-a-mole when it's clearly him
<elky> not when it's someone who happens to use the same isp
 * tsimpson removed 8 bans on *!*@* from the database
<Seeker`> nice
<tsimpson> it'll take a little while for the bot to sync though
<tsimpson> @bansearch tsimpson 
<ubottu> Warning: still syncing (26)
<ubottu> No matches found for tsimpson!n=stdin@ubuntu/member/stdin in any channel
<tsimpson> 26 channels to go
<Seeker`> that looks better
<bazhang> thought I broke the bt
<Seeker`> bazhang: you did :P
<tsimpson> how did you @mark?
<bazhang> for bolt_ dont recall ever doing so, and cant find in the bt
<tsimpson> I mean today, the *!*@* one
<tsimpson> want to find out if *!*@* is something the bot "generated"
<bazhang> aha was for cybertron/lazerman/lazermann iirc
<Seeker`> bazhang: where did you type it?
<elky> seeker's the one who has been on the marking spree today
<bazhang> in the ubottu window as always, @mark #channel nicks
<tsimpson> 2009-05-03T06:22:55 *** bazhang requested a mark for *
<Seeker`> elky: yup
<Seeker`> elky: wasn't much else I could do
<tsimpson> did you put in the nick in or *!*@*?
<bazhang> tsimpson, that is weird, perhaps he had quit before I hit send
<tsimpson> it shouldn't matter
<bazhang> put the nick in, wouldn't make much sense to put other
<bazhang> the last mark, though I did notice a slight delay (longer than usual) until I got 'the operation succeeded'
<tsimpson> bt code is a little, erm, messy
<bazhang> apologies if it was the net on my end, or hiccup here.
<Seeker`> tsimpson++
<tsimpson> I think it's more likely to be my code
<bazhang> though after the onslaught of this morning, perhaps the bt got overloaded with marks and such
<Seeker`> I would imagine its a problem in self.nick_to_host
<tsimpson> self.doLog(irc, channel.lower(), '*** %s requested a mark for %s\n' % (msg.nick, target))
<tsimpson> target is not altered from the command...
<Seeker`> but isn't it the doKickban function that actually adds it to the BT
<Seeker`> which uses hostmask
<tsimpson> yes, but the log said the mark was requested for "*"
<Seeker`> bazhang: do you still have the query window open with ubottu ?
<tsimpson> I can see how @mark #ubuntu * ...  would return *!*@*
<Seeker`> tsimpson: yeah, that would be understandable
<Seeker`> tsimpson: would be useful to actually see what bazhang typed though :)
<tsimpson> yeah
<stdin> quit
<tsimpson> @mark #ubuntu-ops stdin (n=stdin@ubuntu/member/stdin)
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tsimpson> that worked ok
<bazhang> @mark #kubuntu xcdfgjkhgcv removed from #ubuntu for trolling
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> that is the oops
<bazhang> :(
<bazhang> that is the one that did it I believe
<Seeker`> -15:02:53- :ubottu : Match: *!*@* by bazhang in #ubuntu on May 03 2009 06:22:55 (ID: 13081)
<Seeker`> it was for #ubuntu not #kubuntu
<Seeker`> can you not look at the timestamps in the query with ubottu?
<bazhang> of course. that is what I did
<tsimpson> [Guest22028] (n=mike@c-68-51-204-164.hsd1.ga.comcast.net random offtopic and nasty part message
<tsimpson> it was that one
<Seeker`> no closing bracket?
<tsimpson> not according to the log
<bazhang> a  *  seems to have gotten in before the [guestetc]
<tsimpson> ah
<bazhang> was this mark #ubuntu * [Guest22028 (plus @)
<tsimpson> @mark * [Guest22028] (n=mike@c-68-51-204-164.hsd1.ga.comcast.net testing and stuff
<ubottu> Error: Can not create a mark for '*'
<tsimpson> that's better
<bazhang> my sincere apologies tsimpson , no idea how that got in there, must have been a careless copy/paste on my part
<tsimpson> don't worry about it, the BT should be immune to it now :)
<bazhang> okay thanks :)
<LjL> i'd have a look at phix.
<Seeker`> do you reckon phix should be told to take it to -offtopic?
<LjL> he should take it to efnet for all i'm concerned
<LjL> not a coincidence i had him on highlight for sure
<Seeker`> what language is TUPLE_ trying to speak?
<Seeker`> *TUPE
<Seeker`> gah, typing sucks
<LjL> no idea
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (fde, phix refuse to stop the offtopic)
<Slart> Hello ops..can't someone please tell TUPUE_  to behave? I don't know how many languages he's tried so far
<LjL> the last one seemed fake
<LjL> at least, if it's a real language, it's one i'd like to learn
<Slart> =)
<LjL> Seeker`: before the last message, the rest was french
<LjL> and kind of abusive
<Seeker`> @bansearch phix
<ubottu> Match: phix!n=threat@123-243-44-131.tpgi.com.au by Mez in #ubuntu-ops on Dec 10 2008 01:53:35 (ID: 7777)
<ubottu> Match: phix!n=threat@123-243-44-131.tpgi.com.au by LjL in #ubuntu-ops on Dec 10 2008 01:53:37 (ID: 7778)
<LjL> orly
<Seeker`> ya rly
<LjL> that explains the funny-colored highlight for sure.
<Seeker`> yeah, there are a few entries for him
<LjL> Seeker`: -ot now
<Seeker`> does "TUPUE_ : i kicketen bouletten #ubuntu-it." mean anything?
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (digitalkiwi is ban evading, i believe)
<LjL> Seeker`: not really
<LjL> gnomefreak: no, i'm not
<gnomefreak> oh i miss so much :(
<Seeker`> LjL: cant find anything for kiwi or digitalkiwi on the BY
<LjL> Seeker`: he's an archlinux troll, sure he wasn't banned the last time a lot of those people were?
<Seeker`> @bansearch digitalkiwi
<ubottu> No matches found for DigitalKiwi!n=kiwi@unaffiliated/digitalkiwi in any channel
<Seeker`> @bansearch kiwi
<ubottu> No matches found for kiwi!*@* in any channel
<LjL> Seeker`: he wasn't banned before, you're right and so is he. sorry. i remembered wrong because i was *about* to ban him, but didn't.
<Seeker`> its ******* difficult to keep track of what is going on atm
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (phix, i've had more more than enough)
<LjL> mion and digitalwiki are both archlinux people
<LjL> why am i thinking phix and fde are related?
<LjL> also, why does "Francis Earl" (fde) ring very much of a bell?
<Seeker`> nothing obvious in BT for fde
<LjL> not sure about fde-the-nickname, it's the realname that rings a bell for me
<elky> he's a general douche
<LjL> [Tue Nov 28 2006] [17:42:27] Whois      lunitik is n=lunitik@unaffiliated/lunitik (Francis Earl)
<LjL> duh
<LjL> of course he rings a bell
<LjL> it's the guy seveas left because.
<elky> oh, right
<Seeker`> would that be requireing a ban then?
<elky> i really need to go to bed at some point RSN
<LjL> i believe he's ban evading, as unaffiliated/lunitik is still on the ban list.
<elky> LjL, in -ot?
<LjL> elky: yes
<LjL> probably in both
<Seeker`> and #u
<LjL> in #u, ikonia banned him, perhaps he got unbanned and then later banned again
<LjL> in -ot, i suspect it was never removed in the first place
<Seeker`> om paul removed it, ikonia readded it
<LjL> at any rate, that was supposed to be a permban, and unless this is another Francis Earl, which i doubt... he's also using different cloaks to evade
<Seeker`> no, wait
<Seeker`> ikonia removed it
<Seeker`> then readded it 4 mins later
<LjL> probably removed by mistake then
<elky> !staff ^^ could you kindly un-cloak this ban evader
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Seeker`> elky: do you want to remove him from #u, or shall I?
<elky> you can
<elky> in PM <fde> who is lunitik? why did you kick me again?
<Seeker`> tell him to come here? I just got the same
<elky> Seeker`, you'll get it too, just ignore him
<LjL> elky: staff should be able to tell whether they're the same person if the IP is similar. not that they'd tell you, but they'd certainly reach their own conclusions about what to do with cloaks, if you see my point
<elky> [Tue Nov 28 2006] [17:42:27] Whois      lunitik is n=lunitik@unaffiliated/lunitik (Francis Earl)
<fde> Why am I getting banned from Ubuntu channels being accused of being lunitik? I am not this person...
<fde> Ok, so because I have the same name... I am someone else?
<elky> it works for me.
<LjL> fde: aside from the fact that the nickname "fde" was registered just about when "lunitik" ceased being used?
<fde> As far as I know, ignoring people is not against the Ubuntu social contract, why are you having a problem with me?
<fde> Please remove the ban, I am not this lunitik person
<fde> That's messed up, first time I've ever been punished based on just my name... lol
<LjL> [02:00] *** fde!n=fearl@unaffiliated/fde has joined #ubuntu
<LjL> [12:12] *** fearl!n=fearl@unaffiliated/lunitik has joined #ubuntu
<elky> works for me.
<elky> !staff | see above. thanks!
<ubottu> see above. thanks!: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian, PriceChild or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<LjL> [16:15:39] [Notice] -NickServ- Information on lunitik (account fearl): [16:15:39] [Notice] -NickServ- Last seen  : (about 52 weeks ago)
<LjL> [16:15:41] [Notice] -NickServ- Information on fde (account fde): [16:15:42] [Notice] -NickServ- Registered : Apr 29 23:47:40 2008 (1 year, 0 weeks, 3 days, 14:28:01 ago)
<LjL> now, how long is 52 weeks ago?
<LjL> he really must think we're idiots
<elky> if only he could have stayed for the show
<LjL> phix is totally uncalled for, really
<elky> LjL, he's gone
<elky> LjL, i had to get clothes out of the washing machine
<LjL> [16:28:04] --> fde has joined this channel (n=fde@ip98-165-92-182.ph.ph.cox.net).
<fde> elky: what can I do to convince you I'm not that lunatik person? I wasn't ban evading though, I just started my client again
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (phix)
<elky> <LjL> [02:00] *** fde!n=fearl@unaffiliated/fde has joined #ubuntu
<elky> <LjL> [12:12] *** fearl!n=fearl@unaffiliated/lunitik has joined #ubuntu
<fde> elky: what does that prove? I'm telling you that isn't me....
<LjL> ah well of course THAT proves everything
<elky> and i'm telling you we're not idiots.
<fde> elky: Honestly, I don't even like Ubuntu, Fedora Preview just isn't working for me, so I figured I'd help some more in #ubuntu, and I was being polite. I was only going to be around until F11 final  :/
<fde> elky: bugs me I'm banned for no reason though, that's stupid... just based on your assumption?
<gnomefreak> i only saw him use bad lanuage and only once. and why dont we have !langauge 
<elky> your services are no longer required.
<elky> gnomefreak, his attitude in general has been sour.
<fde> Mine?
<gnomefreak> ah ok 
<fde> elky: I thought this community was supposed pride itself on being welcoming etc... yet I'm banned because my name matches someone else?
<LjL> NickServ- Information on lunitik (account fearl):  -NickServ- Last seen  : (about 52 weeks ago)
<LjL> NickServ- Information on fde (account fde): -NickServ- Registered : Apr 29 23:47:40 2008 (1 year, 0 weeks, 3 days, 14:28:01 ago)
<fde> lol... I've been praised by users in the channel for assisting them, and this is how I'm treated? No wonder this community has the actual reputation it currently has... you get rid of all the knowledgeable people. What a joke, but good luck with that philosophy... bye
<LjL> a @mark not to forget about the reasons to link him to lunitik?
<Seeker`> @mark #ubuntu-ops fde fde is lunitik
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<phix> too many arrogant pricks here
<phix> e.g. LjL 
<LjL> i certainly see one
<elky> that population grew within the past 30 seconds
<phix> elky: did LjL just join/.
<phix> ?
<elky> phix, no, you did.
<elky> tell me why exactly should we take you seriously?
<phix> elky: before LjL joined of corse
<elky> forget about ljl. why the heck should i take you seriously?
<phix> elky: who said you should?  don't ubuntu ppl get humour?
<elky> insulting homosexual people is not funny.
<phix> elky: I wasnt
<gnomefreak> is it !bleh is reply bleh bleh to add something to bot i cant remember its been so long
<elky> yes you were.
<phix> i love homosecxual ppl
<LjL> gnomefreak: !bleh is <reply> bleh bleh
<elky> then why use a derogatory term such as 'fag'?
<phix> elky: because I am refering to it in a differn term?
<elky> oh? which?
<Seeker`> phix: what term was that?
<phix> the term that doesn't insult fags
<phix> for being fags
<gnomefreak> LjL: thanks. also bot doesnt have !info for pastebinit
<elky> the ban stays. he is unwilling to behave by the rules.
<gnomefreak> it should read from archives i thought
<LjL> elky: besides, he has past history of bans.
<LjL> !info pastebinit | gnomefreak, yes it does?
<ubottu> gnomefreak,: pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 21 kB, installed size 344 kB
<ubot4`> LjL: pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 21 kB, installed size 344 kB
<phix> how is the word fag a derogatory term?
<phix> the fags I know like that word
<phix> they use it with pride
<gnomefreak> oh let me check something
<phix> are you being derogatory for thinkng otherwise
<phix> ?
<elky> phix, i know several gay people who find it insulting.
<gnomefreak> LjL: it worked that time
<phix> are you saying that fags arn't proud of being a fag?
<phix> elky: perhaps they should harden the f*ck up
<elky> then you can harden up and accept life without our channels.
<phix> elky: and be a real fag
<phix> how do they correlate?
<Seeker`> I don't think this is going anywhere
<gnomefreak> LjL: i think it was the space before the !
<elky> Seeker`, nor do i. ban stays for at least 48 hours. i go to bed now.
<phix> how does severall ppl finding that word insulting and speaking on an open source channel corrolate?
<phix> I thought open source ppl had open minds too>
<Seeker`> phix: if you want to be unbanned, come back in 48 hours and we can discuss this again
<phix> Seeker`: can I prv msg you?
<elky> in the mean time
<Seeker`> phix: I would prefer it if you didn't
<elky> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<phix> Seeker`: do you like to spoon?
<elky> night.
<LjL> elky: night
<elky> 72 hours now.
<phix> elky: what? spooning adds another 2 days?
<phix> elky: is this channel homophobic?
<phix> :)
<Seeker`> another 1 day actually
<elky> phix, learn math.
<phix> elky: oh, 1 more day?
<phix> :)
<elky> 48x2 is not 72
<gnomefreak> is jussi01  still running the bot?
<LjL> gnomefreak: and stdin, yes
<phix> elky: 24*3 is though
<gnomefreak> LjL: thanks
<elky> phix, please leave. you are wasting our time.
<phix> elky: or 48+24
<phix> elky: no
<gnomefreak> jussi01: is there a way to make bot ignore a space before !bleh so it still gives output
<LjL> normally it did
<LjL> i guess not with info
<elky> does someone here have access here?
<LjL> info used to be in encyclopedia but it's its own plugin now
<Seeker`> I dont
<LjL> elky: gnomefreak does
<gnomefreak> i do
<elky> good. night mkII
<Seeker`> nn
<gnomefreak>  !info pastebinit
<LjL>  !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<LjL> ! ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<LjL> it's just !info
<gnomefreak> LjL: is there a way to fix that or is that in the bots script
<LjL> gnomefreak: i don't really know, why do you need it fixed?
<gnomefreak> need wouldnt be the term i would use maybe just want. but its not important just helps me when i screw up 
<LjL> gnomefreak: https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimpson/ubuntu-bots/tweak has the source, i think PackageInfo is the plugin you're after
<gnomefreak> LjL: thanks i will look at it when im done with email
<tsimpson> @reload PackageInfo
<ubot4`> tsimpson: Error: You don't have the owner capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tsimpson>  !info pastebinit
 * tsimpson get's his hammer
<tsimpson> ubottu: @reload PackageInfo
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tsimpson> ubottu: reload PackageInfo
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tsimpson>  !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 21 kB, installed size 344 kB
<gnomefreak> tsimpson: thanks i didnt think reloading would help it
<tsimpson> gnomefreak: reloading after edit the files does ;)
<gnomefreak> ah :)
<tsimpson> just needed to .strip() the input
<LjL> look who's online
<LjL> [17:18:21] [Who] lunitik is n=fde@unaffiliated/lunitik (Francis Earl)
<LjL> and in #fedora, as he indeed had said he would :)
<Seeker`> haha
<LjL> what?
<Seeker`> ?
<LjL> nothing.
<Seeker`> how many times will AlsaPCM get muted by the bots do you reckon?
<LjL> dudedano 1) is from an ipv6 address 2) claims to have installed ubuntu using a youtube video tutorial apparently 3) asks if he should switch to gentoo
<LjL> sounds like a troll to me :)
<Chr|s> hey guys, how would I request something to be added to !ubottu?
<Seeker`> by saying !something is what you think it should be
<maco> you can try to set it yourself and then the folks in #ubuntu-irc can approve or denyy
<Seeker`> like !blah is something
<Chr|s> I see
<Pici> See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots#Using%20Ubottu
<Pici> maco: #ubuntu-ops gets ubottu suggestions
<Chr|s> I have this link that is well written for setting up irssi
<maco> oh, really?
<maco> ok then
<Chr|s> could help a lot of first timers out
<maco> hey Pici, you're a freenode op too, right?
<Pici> maco: Nope. Just Ubuntu.
<maco> oh. you're in #freenode right now so i tried to guess. so mr price is the one i'm thinking of then?
<Seeker`> yup
<Pici> And nal
<maco> ok. well they seem to both be AFK right now, so i guess i'll go back to hoping for a response in #freenode :P
<maco> tata
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-bots, Chr|s said: !irssi is Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help and see http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssi for "A Guide to Efficiently Using Irssi and Screen"
<Seeker`> !irssi
<ubottu> Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help.
<Seeker`> do we want that in the factoid?
<jussi01> !screen
<ubottu> Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<jussi01> Seeker`: you could just say: also see !screen
<Seeker`> hmm
<Seeker`> that link is already in the "external links" on the wiki page
<Seeker`> so no need to add it
<jussi01> exactly
<jussi01> !no, irssi is <reply> Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help. See also !screen
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi01
<jussi01> there.
<bolt> hi
<Seeker`> hi
<bolt> what i'm still band 
<Seeker`> it would appear so
<bolt> how come
<Seeker`> because the person that set it ahsnt removed it yet
<Seeker`> I believe that was ikonia?
<bolt> yes it was
<Seeker`> you would need to talk to him about gettign the ban lifted
<bolt> he is here
<Seeker`> he hasn't been active tody
<Seeker`> *today
<bolt> he apperes to be active
<Seeker`> please come back in a couple of hours and see if he is around then
<bolt> ikonia:  are you there
<bolt> elky  so i'm still band i guess
<Seeker`> bolt: please come back later
<bolt> ok
<Seeker`> !idle | bolt
<ubottu> bolt: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<topyli> bolt: you appear to be ban dodging on #ubuntu-offtopic? is this so? or has your ban been removed in there?
<bolt> topyli:  it has 
<topyli> apparently yes. sorry, go on chatting there
<Seeker`> bolt: please part this channel, come back in a couple of hours
<popey> 19:25:15 <bolt> i am an  idiot sometimes
<popey> heh
<LjL> sometimes
<jussi01> ??
<LjL> nothing, nothing
 * jussi01 hugs LjL
 * LjL wonders just how difficult it can be to learn to use the mouse with the left hand and the keyboard with one hand too
<Seeker`> using the mouse with the left hand is trivial
<Seeker`> one handed keyboard is a pin
<LjL> Seeker`: it is not trivial, it feels terrible
<jussi01> nah, I think its a needle... :P
<LjL> i think it's a pun
<Pici> I agree, one handed computing is bad when you don't have a choice.
<LjL> oh but i have a choice
<Seeker`> I had RSI in my right hand, feeling a little odd is better than searing wrist pain
<LjL> one handed computing, or sleepless night because the whole right arm and hand hurt
<LjL> or, well, no computing. if that is indeed a reasonable choice.
<Pici> I was referring to when I broke my arm.
<LjL> Pici: so do you happen to have any tips aside from "it's bad" which doesn't help?
<LjL> voice recognition - no, i tried that last year.
<LjL> it made for a bit of fun but.
<LjL> also it involves booting windows.
<Seeker`> LjL: what caused this need for one-handed computing?
<LjL> Seeker`: some sort of rsi i suppose
<Pici> LjL: I had a touchpad that I was able to plug into my work desktop, that helped a bit. I could still somewhat use my right hand for that. 
<Seeker`> I found a graphics tablet instead of a mouse helped
<Seeker`> my RSI seems to be mouse related, so I'm usually ok for typing with both hands
<LjL> tried the graphics tablet last year too, but it annoys me almost more than mouse in the left hand
<LjL> yeah mine's definitely mouse related too for all i can tell
<LjL> but right now it hurts whatever i do so i guess typing should be avoided too
<Seeker`> mine is mainly my right index finger, the tendons leading to it (above and below the hand)
<jussi01> you need to get one of these headsets that you navigate with your eyes :P
<Seeker`> or someone to ues the computer for me
<tsimpson> [Global Notice] Hi all, we're going to take services down for some quick maintenance -- they'll be gone a mere few minutes, this will affect chanserv, memoserv, nickserv and alis. Apologies for the inconvenience
<tsimpson> op up
<tsimpson> too late
<ubottu> stealth- called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> neskat called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Flannel> gah.  Look away for one second
<Seeker`> I was about 0.25 seconds too slow with the ban command
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Flannel> no one!
<Flannel> Oh
<Flannel> nevermind
<Flannel> Uh
<Flannel> Why didn't that ban him?
<Seeker`> I dont know
<Flannel> i=Trinexx@c-71-203-103-52.hsd1.fl.comcast.net
<Flannel> Is that aleady banned and I missed it?
<Seeker`> I didn't ban him because I thought the bots did it automagically
<Flannel> Yeah, I didn't see it.
<Flannel> I saw mao-kun, but not the guy who actually did something
<Flannel> oh
<Flannel> there it is.  FB3
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Flannel> *joy*
<guntbert> Hi, I got the impression that the factoid !mount should either *not* be an alias for !disks or should be amended (no proposal yet), because it deals only with partitioning
<BOLT__> oh bother still band
<Seeker`> BOLT__: ikonia still isn't around
<Seeker`> BOLT__: please come back later
<Seeker`> Pici: That is exactly what he was doing
<Pici> Seeker`: /me shrugs
<guntbert> I don't want to idle - any reply/request to my !mount-statement?
<Pici> guntbert: If you can come up with a suggestion to change it, we'll concider it
<guntbert> Pici: I was afraid of that :-), but I'll try...
<Pici> Okay :)
<LjL> bilokshem in #ubuntu
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (DangerDuck spamming)
<LjL> bolt has just been unaf cloaked
<Seeker`> LjL: different bolt
<Seeker`> supposedly anyway
<Seeker`> its the bolt that was killing bolt_ for nick collision
<popey> you sure
<popey> bolt (not bolt_ was talking to me earlier)
<Seeker`> bolt had a .no host
<Seeker`> bolt_ had a bb.sky.com
<popey> ah
<popey> my bad
<LjL> ah... uhm... *shrug*
<LjL> i have indeed seen the "r00t" ident before, though. not that it's very uncommon.
 * genii makes more coffee and takes a ppek at access lists to make sure he's not supposed to be somewhere he doesnt know about yet
<PROject-Emerald> Uhh
<PROject-Emerald> I was banned from #Ubuntu earlier for talking about putting marijuana in my mobo and seeing what it did
<PROject-Emerald> how do I get unbanned?
<LjL> tell us what it did!
<LjL> just kidding.
<PROject-Emerald> Srsly? It started my laptop on fire
<PROject-Emerald> Lol
<PROject-Emerald> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<PROject-Emerald> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<LjL> !msg the bot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<PROject-Emerald> Sorry :3
#ubuntu-ops 2010-05-03
<ubottu> LinuxGuy2009 called the ops in #ubuntu (meowbuntu)
<dholbach> good morning
<jussi> oooh lookee, its a Madpilot :D
<Madpilot> hey jussi
<Madpilot> been a while - was away in Hawaii for a week, among other things
<jussi> Madpilot: hows flying going? when are you coming over to teach me?
<jussi> :D
<Madpilot> not currently flying much at all, actually... long story. Still want to, but you know that line about real life being what happens while you make other plans? That.
<jussi> yeah... I hear you... Im guessing $$... ;)
<Madpilot> that too
<Madpilot> so I was drinking beer in the Hawaiian warmth on release day - how insane was #ubuntu?
<jussi> mad... but -r-p was madder
<Flannel> Madpilot: We hit 2120 in #u, and 1519 in -r-p
<jussi> but still, -r-p was worse...
<Madpilot> is that the first time we've broken 2k in #u?
<jussi> I think so
<Flannel> yeah
<Madpilot> nice
<elky> 2120 is more than we've had by about 300 or 400 i believe. karmic didn't increase much over the previous release by the reports i heard.
<Tm_T> elky: 1980 was last record, said someone
<elky> i thought it was around 1800 last time.
<jussi> nice post from rww: http://rww.dreamwidth.org/6196.html
<XorgedOne> Morning
<XorgedOne> Why does xchat-gnome have auto accept dcc enabled default?
<Pici> crazy
<XorgedOne> stupid irc clients that auto accept dcc
<Pici> File a bug?
<XorgedOne> I think I did a couple years back
<XorgedOne> I have bigger issues right now
<XorgedOne> Xorg is not playing nice on 10.04 amd64
<topyli> xchat-gnome does not auto-accept dccs by default btw
<topyli> (if my memory serves)
<elky> xchat gnome is, if my memory serves, hard in terms of changing port numbres
<topyli> you use foo.com:#### in the network settings
<topyli> not gnomey, but not alchemy either
<elky> not newbie friendly either.
<elky> with normal xchat, it's at least obvious with every config what the port is.
<elky> unless xchat-gnome has like improved lots since the last time i tried it and dissolved in to fits of rage within minutes.
<topyli> no idea
<topyli> it certainly doesn't have all the options visible that xchat does :)
<topyli> anyway, that's how you define a port
<elky> must be a topyli's dream
<topyli> i don't dream of irc clients very often, but i do use xchat-gnome :)
<Pici> topyli: Then you aren't using irc enough
<elky> Pici, either that, or he's not really an IRCCer
<topyli> i'm actually a proxy for drderek
<elky> topyli, you do realise we now need to exorcise you, right?
<topyli> i was sort of hoping it would not come out this quickly :(
<jussi> hrm...I need to find someone with a mac...
<jrib> jussi: ?
<jussi> jrib: I deleted OSX of my macbook and forgot an important peice of firmware...
<jrib> jussi: the cam?
<jussi> yup
<jrib> jussi: I have whatever the version before the latest OS X was on my macbook, want that?
<jussi> jrib: yes please
<topyli> pirates!
<Pici> yarr
<bazhang> apw, how may we help you
<jussi> just as a heads up, this was pointed out to me: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/24687/
<funkyHat> oo
<IdleOne> jussi what is the IRCC position on that idea?
<IdleOne> if any at this time
<jussi> IdleOne: there currently isnt one. we havent discussed it.
<funkyHat> It seems to me that it would make sense to use the main #ubuntu channel for the first year of the LTS, as normal releases would be supported there for longer than that. That would save having discussion about 2 releases that are 2 years apart in the same channel
<funkyHat> Alternatively release-specific channels like #ubuntu-hardy and #ubuntu-lucid, perhaps
<Pici> I don't like it.
<bazhang> Nor I
<IdleOne> I have mixed feelings, on the one hand I see the users point about getting help from other LTS users who may be using older versions of an app but at the same time it adds work load and more channels to monitor
<jrib> there's no point
<IdleOne> -1 at the release specific channels
<IdleOne> that is just insane
 * IdleOne huggles funkyHat 
<funkyHat> Why's it more insane than -lts? ;P
<bazhang> its just a stealth move to break up #ubuntu
<jrib> it's rare for a question in #ubuntu to be unique to a release.  When it is, it's usually covered in release notes.  And most people helping in #ubuntu can help regardless of version
<IdleOne> funkyHat: an -ltsd channel would at least be around for 5 years
<Pici> Think about the amount of work we already do when telling people to join #ubuntu+1 for devel releases.
<bazhang> ugh
<Tm_T> or the split knowledge
<Tm_T> spreading people around, just more of cross-channel postings and discussions
<Tm_T> no real benefit, lot to lose
<IdleOne> agreed
<funkyHat> On a somewhat related note I joined -meta yesterday, and as a result helped about 10 people that I wouldn't have otherwise
<IdleOne> may I suggest floodbots auto kick when a release version number is misused i.e. 10.4 (drive me nuts)
<bazhang> nice
<IdleOne> funkyHat: nice job :)
<Tm_T> funkyHat: ye, it's great service
<jussi> funkyHat: tried the meta client yet?
<funkyHat> I think I'm more likely to just go straight to -meta to look for questions than watch #ubuntu
<funkyHat> jussi: no, I'm not sure about the idea :/
<jussi> funkyHat: its quite cool.
<funkyHat> I'll give it a go then
<Tm_T> jussi: meta client?
<jussi> Tm_T: see topic in #ubuntu-meta
<Tm_T> ah, will do
<jussi> @now new york
<ubottu> Current time in America/New_York: May 03 2010, 10:14:08
<Tm_T> someone should comment that brainstorm item
 * jussi finds this rather funny..
<jussi> [17:31:26] <_pg_> does anyone use ubuntu studio and E?
<Tm_T> jussi: I stick with A and D
 * Tm_T hides
<Tm_T> or D and G, like "Lady In Black" is
<Pici> arhifas
<Tm_T> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<Tm_T> should that, or separate factoid have something about "linux vs GNU/linux battles doesn't belong to ubuntu support channels" ?
<Pici> Tm_T: I don't think that we need to write down a factoid for every possible rule that we could have.
<Tm_T> Pici: true that too
<jussi> !scope
<ubottu> We don't need factoids for *everything*, or ten factoids for the same thing ;)
<Pici> ahah
<Pici> 10:57:13 <Micheal`> anyone else having issues with evolution?
<Pici> 10:57:30 <_pg_> Micheal`: several billion years in im doing alright ;-)
<jussi> hehe
<Tm_T> so does anyone know why pete and andy are here?
<elky> tried asking them?
<elky> they seem to be #ubuntu-kernel ops not sure who is telling them to hang here
<Tm_T> elky: that's my question, who/in where is telling them to come here (:
<elky> hence my first response
<Tm_T> asked, no answer
<elky> then I suggest that the IRCC engage via an alternative means of communication
<Tm_T> we send out Igor?
<Pici> I thought we already did send out the carrier pigeons.  Let me poke some people.
<Tm_T> I prefer Igor
<topyli> Pici, mark pilgrim used to recommend thunderbird, because it's "just like evolution, but intelligently designed"
<Tm_T> reminded DarthFrog in #k to not tell people to use google so easily (:
<Pici> Anyone know enough about nouveau to update the factoid?
<h00k> !Nouveau
<ubottu> Nouveau is an experimental open-source nVidia driver, aiming for full 3d support.  Homepage at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/ - EXPERIMENTAL packages at https://launchpad.net/~raof/+archive
<h00k> hrm
<charlie-tca> not experimental any more, it is in 10.04
<h00k> that part is true
<Pici> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner" »
<Pici> ^ updated
<h00k> it will also be included in 2.6.33 by default \o/
<h00k> ...er as opposed to being included not by default?
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu adds it now to the distro. It will become part of the kernel instead
<h00k> right
<h00k> !nouveau is <reply> an open-source nvidia driver included by default in 10.04.  Currently, this does not support 3d rendering. More information can be found here: http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/
<h00k> perhaps
<Tm_T> h00k: does not support?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, h00k said: !nouveau is <reply> an open-source nvidia driver included by default in 10.04.  Currently, this does not support 3d rendering. More information can be found here: http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/
<Tm_T> oh, right
<h00k> Tm_T: not right now, it doesn't
<h00k> it will in the future
<Tm_T> h00k: ye, some functionality is there, been some time, but it's "unsupported"
<h00k> the wiki says: Any 3-D functionality that might exist is still unsupported. Do not ask for instructions to try it. But you can read GalliumHowto in case you are brave enough.
<Tm_T> ye
<h00k> !nouveau is <reply> an open-source nvidia driver included by default in 10.04.  Currently, 3d rendering is unsupported. More information can be found here: http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, h00k said: !nouveau is <reply> an open-source nvidia driver included by default in 10.04.  Currently, 3d rendering is unsupported. More information can be found here: http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/
<h00k> thanks for your attention to detail, ubottu. Never missing a beat!
<charlie-tca> Looks good to me. thanks, h00k
<Tm_T> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<h00k> Thanks, also, Tm_T :)
<Tm_T> !nouveau is <reply> an open-source nvidia driver included by default in 10.04.  Currently, 3d rendering is unsupported. More information can be found here: http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/
<ubottu> But nouveau already means something else!
<h00k> ubottu: you're silly
<Tm_T> ubottu: no, nouveau is <reply> an open-source nvidia driver included by default in 10.04.  Currently, 3d rendering is unsupported. More information can be found here: http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Tm_T
<Tm_T> !nouveau
<ubottu> an open-source nvidia driver included by default in 10.04.  Currently, 3d rendering is unsupported. More information can be found here: http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/
<Tm_T> bah, I knew this would happen
<Tm_T> ubottu: no, nouveau is an open-source nvidia driver included by default in 10.04.  Currently, 3d rendering is unsupported. More information can be found here: http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/
<Tm_T> h00k, charlie-tca: done
<h00k> !nouveau
<ubottu> nouveau is an open-source nvidia driver included by default in 10.04.  Currently, 3d rendering is unsupported. More information can be found here: http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/
<h00k> should the D on 3D be cap?
<Tm_T> !nouveau
<ubottu> nouveau is an open-source nvidia driver included by default in 10.04.  Currently, 3d rendering is unsupported. More information can be found here: http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/
<Tm_T> ...
<Tm_T> !nouveau
<ubottu> nouveau is an open-source nvidia driver included by default in 10.04. Currently 3D rendering is unsupported. More information can be found in http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/ - See also !nvidia
<Tm_T> happy?
<h00k> ta-da!
<Tm_T> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Tm_T> ...
<charlie-tca> Not true! For Nvidia, you must use the hardware drivers installer now
<Tm_T> sofixit (=
<charlie-tca> I don't think I have ability to
<Tm_T> you have an ability to suggest the replacement/update/correction/pimp-up
<charlie-tca> oh
<h00k> charlie-tca: !factoidthatisbroken is <reply> New stuff here!
<Tm_T> the <reply> part isn't mandatory
<h00k> :( oh
<jussi> but it helps
<Tm_T> if used right way, that is
<Tm_T> oh noes it's Pici!
 * Tm_T hides
<Pici> :(
<Pici> my linode crashed
<jussi> check out the topyli awesomeness! :D http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqVRd1FOMc8&feature=PlayList&p=67D3165D812D4CA7&playnext_from=PL&index=0
<funkyHat> Pici: sudobash seems to be ban evading in #ubuntu
<Tm_T> @btlogin
<jpds> Oh, fun.
<jpds> TheOracle: He can't.
<ubottu> joaopinto called the ops in #ubuntu (sudobash)
<TheOracle> jpds: Yeah, I know. :-/
<TheOracle> Want to boot him back out if he's actually banevading?
<Pici> I'm a bit busy here with a financial report at work, can someone else take care of this?
<Pici> I banforwarded him earlier to -ops due to his attitude, comments are on the bt
<h00k> Yes
<TheOracle> I can if a named op can't.
<Tm_T> he is known trouble
<h00k> nevermind, Tm_T is aware
<TheOracle> I just don't want to get yelled at for opping in a #ubuntu- namespace channel without permission. :-p
<Tm_T> jpds: thanks, I'm busy crawling thru silly bans here
<Tm_T> Gryllida: hi how can we help you today?
<Gryllida> Tm_T, no, no how, i'm just reading the topic here, i'll leave soon
<sudobash> do you all always harass people that come in here for support?
<TheOracle> sudobash: Learn how to ask a question without insulting people.  It's not that hard.
<sudobash> wow I only asked 20 times
<sudobash> all day long
<Tm_T> Gryllida: ok then, bye (:
<TheOracle> sudobash: And a lack of response usually means nobody has the answer / noticed the question if they did.
<sudobash> it's always something with you all
<Tm_T> sudobash: I'm just watching your ban records, I'm sure you already know how you are supposed to behave in ubuntu channels
<sudobash> always breaking some rule or not being patient enough for you all, why can't Canonical stop messing with shit and leave the stuff that works alone? why does it always have to change constantly
<sudobash> PPD are removed
<Tm_T> ?
<sudobash> SKIP_CHECKS removed (blacklist hardcoded)
<sudobash> yeah TM_T I cant speficify custom PPD drivers for printers in Ubuntu 9.10?
<Tm_T> sudobash: we are here dealing only your behaviour in #ubuntu
<sudobash> no place to tell it what driver to use in the printer applet
<sudobash> no I cam in for support and constantly get harassed
<sudobash> by youre asshole ops
<TheOracle> sudobash: In the time you've been in here whining I did some googling and found the answer to your question.
<jpds> sudobash: FYI: http://wiki.compiz.org/Hardware/Blacklist
<Tm_T> sudobash: that's not the point, your bad attitude towards others in #ubuntu is not acceptable
<Tm_T> sudobash: it's _your_ behaviour that stops you getting support
<sudobash> yeah that functionality was removed dumbass the blacklist is hard coded in 10.04 wow you don't know shit do you
<sudobash> so you let ops harass people
<TheOracle> I can't *imagine* why people aren't lining up to help you, sudobash.
<maco> the only person i've seen being harassing toward anyone is YOU
<Pici> cooks
<Pici> kitchen
<maco> Pici: got it
<sudobash> no I constantly come in and I am harassed by ops telling me stupid shit like I'm 5 years old maybe it's just because all your ops are retards
<Tm_T> sudobash: please, that doesn't help dealing this matter
<sudobash> you found my answer too bad it was wrong
<sudobash> it's the truth should people come in to get support and be harassed?
<Tm_T> sudobash: you've been aggressive towards others because you didn't get the answer quick enough, that is not acceptable
<Tm_T> any kind of aggressiveness towards others is not acceptable
<sudobash> you all jump on ppl because 1 op says hey this guy is starting a commotion but you all don't even know what it's about you all just jump in on the 1 person
<Tm_T> sudobash: as said, I have your ban records in front of me
<sudobash> whatever what you don't have is what lead up to them huh?
<sudobash> what the ops said
<sudobash> I'm sure you have what I said though...
<Tm_T> I do
<sudobash> where is the log of the ops saying shit in pm's and shit
<sudobash> yeah you have everything plus the complete confidence that your whole team is rock solid and trustworthy
<maco> this channel is logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/05/03/%23ubuntu-ops.html
<sudobash> yeah +maco once again I am not 5 years old thanks for pointing out the obvious for everyone though.....................
<Tm_T> sudobash: actually, you are _still_ banned from #ubuntu since Nov 2008
<sudobash> for something stupid no doubt
<Tm_T> that's your words (:
<sudobash> I am spreading the word the Ubuntu and Linux are slowly taking our freedoms away
<sudobash> I guess Richard Stallman is right, don't follow Linux unless you don't want complete freedom
<TheOracle> *splorf*
<sudobash> so explain why we can't bypass compiz blacklist anymore?
<Tm_T> sudobash: #ubuntu is not place to express freedom, it's place to have ubuntu supportin friendly atmosphere
<sudobash> and why we can't manually load PPD driver in Ubuntu 9.10 and above?
<Tm_T> sudobash: we don't discuss those things here now, we discuss about your behaviour
<jpds> sudobash: We can, I did so two days ago.
<sudobash> which on jpds?
<sudobash> blacklist is hard coded in binary, that seems sketchy to say the least
<jpds> sudobash: Lucid.
<sudobash> PPD or Blacklist?
<jpds> sudobash: That seems more like an upstream desicion and not our problem.
<sudobash> yeah well maybe they forgot that Open Source Software is supposed to be about Freedom?
<maco> jpds: i already explained in #ubuntu that ubuntu developers do not make such decisions about features of upstream software
<sudobash> hard coded something seems closed source to me
<Tm_T> sudobash: we don't discuss those things here now, we discuss about your behaviour
<sudobash> ok lets talk about why I got upset for being harassed by ops when coming to a support channel
<Tm_T> sudobash: you began your misbehaviour well before I interrupted it
<sudobash> I ask a question and wait, then ask again and be bombarded with DON'T REPEAT YOURSELF, then wait more, then ask again, nothing, wait and watch all the retarded questions that could be answered by google
<sudobash> then wait some more then ask again and get nothing except harassment from OPS
<sudobash> I wonder why I got upset
<Tm_T> 0029.39 < sudobash> I don't have time to watch a bunch of BS scroll down the screen talking about stupid stuff that could be handled in the forums by  something called a SEARCH ENGINE
<Tm_T> this is well before any ops interfered
<sudobash> well then you have stupid ass users that think and act like they are ops and need to stop that stupid shit before it pisses off the wrong person
<knome> uh
<Tm_T> sudobash: I rather have those users than bad attitude towards others
<sudobash> my attitude is bad because of the way you all handle shit
<sudobash> you can't even create separate channels for separate issues and more advanced uses, you stick everyone in one channel and expect everything to be gravy
<Tm_T> sudobash: we have been at this many times in past years, I don't like to discuss it all over again
<sudobash> then stop pissing off people
<Tm_T> sudobash: we don't piss off people (on purpose atleast), and our behaviour, or anybodys behaviour is not an excuse for your bad behaviour
<sudobash> I wont be back and no one else will either I don't want to have to fucking migrate 40-50 users off of ubuntu because Canonical can't make up their fucking mind about what applets they are going to allow long term and stupid shit like that
<sudobash> you don't even see my side you closed minded bunch of idiots
<Tm_T> oh well...
<knome> promises, oh those promises
<knome> THEY FUCKING SHIT CUNT NEVER KEEP THEM THEY IDIOTS
<Tm_T> it's not first time this end up this way with him, nor last
<knome> oops :)
<Tm_T> knome: ...
<knome> pardon
<maco> O_o
<jpds> No-one forced him to use Ubuntu in the first place.
<jpds> He could always use Gentoo.
<maco> for the record, these are the *only* things said to sudobash in #ubuntu by ops:
<maco> [18:48] <Pici> sudobash: You know this channel's rules, please take a break if you cannot follow them.
<maco> [18:51] <maco> sudobash: please don't shout, please calm down, and please file a bug if there is a regression (ie feature went missing). likely an ubuntu developer did *not* decide to remove a feature but rather upstream made some change which we can certainly talk to them about or patch at the ubutu level
<Tm_T> maco: what is timestamp of the ban?
<maco> well those are irclogs.ubuntu.com timestamps so umm...
<jpds> 18:51:16 [!] mode/#ubuntu [+zq sudobash!*@*] by Pici
<Tm_T> oh, that's the old one, right?
<Tm_T> sudobash: hello, how can we help?
<maco> 13:52 is my client's timestamp for what i said, so 5 hours off.  17:33 is the timestamp i see for the ban, so 22:33 i guess
<Tm_T> sudobash: if you have no desire to discuss about your behaviour, I have to ask you to leave this channel
<sudobash> she I was eating and your already getting on me for nothing
<sudobash> see*
<sudobash> yeah I want to get my answers
<Tm_T> no I'm not getting on you, I'm just following the procedure
<sudobash> this is like some dictator shit
<maco> sudobash: this channel isnt for idling in though, so if you're not here to discuss the ban, you've no reason to be here
<sudobash> yes I would like to talk about my behaviour please don't beat me
<sudobash> I WANT MY ANSWERS SO I WANT TO GET THE BAN LIFTED I HAVE TO SCREAM CAUSE YOU DON"T READ
<Tm_T> sudobash: please, stay calm
<sudobash> read then please
<maco> as i'm sure you've been told before, bans get lifted when you demonstrate a willingness to fix your behaviour, not when you become extra-annoying
<sudobash> or I could just change my mac ip and nick and come back without you even knowing maco
<sudobash> then you could say its against network policy to evade bans
<maco> exactly :)
<topyli> sudobash, evading a ban is against freenode policy and you will be k-lined
<sudobash> tell me how you are going to know?
<topyli> never mind, that's our job
<sudobash> wow on the delayed reaction thanks topyli
<sudobash> you won't thats just it...
<sudobash> not if I switch OS'es as well
<sudobash> good luck with that though...
<tomaw> sudobash: it doesn't matter if we know or not.  if you continued being off topic then someone would spot it.  if you rejoined and were a perfect citizen then who cares. :)
<Tm_T> sudobash: you could also switch your irc network and fool us more
<sudobash> yeah but why when this is the offical support server for Ubuntu
<sudobash> I have 2 ubuntu questions I have been trying to get answered all day
<maco> because your attitude is not welcome here
<maco> change your attitude, and things'll be fine
<topyli> sudobash, do you actually have something to discuss that is on topic here?
<sudobash> my attitude is a reflection of the way I have been treated here
<Tm_T> sudobash: there's no excuse for bad behaviour
<sudobash> that is on topic ass hole
<sudobash> sure if I get treated like shit here by stupid users and ass hole ops I think I have reason to be pissed off
<sudobash> you would be pissed as well
<sudobash> unless your a robot
<Tm_T> sudobash: there's no excuse for bad behaviour, no matter what
<sudobash> tell that to some of your ops
<sudobash> you cant accuse someone of something if your ops are guilty too and not even do shit about it with the staff members
<Tm_T> we are not discussing about them, we are discussing about your behaviour
<topyli> sudobash, the operators' competence is not an issue we discuss on this channel, we have an appeals process for that. if you don't want to make progress towards removing your own ban, you should leave the channel as we do not allow idling
<sudobash> what are you a fucking dictator telling me what I can and can't talk about?
<sudobash> what are you a fucking dictator telling me what I can and can't talk about?
<sudobash> what are you a fucking dictator telling me what I can and can't talk about?
<topyli> yes
<maco> sudobash: could you please be civil? i don't believe any of us have sworn at you
<sudobash> I'm putting this on slashdot
 * knome is eagerly waiting
<Tm_T> sudobash: as topyli said, if you're not willing to deal this matter so we could remove your ban, please leave the channel
<maco> knome: ditto. irclogs are great, aren't they? :)
<sudobash> what the fuck I told you my attitude is a reflection of how I have been treated here what the fuck else do you want me to fucking say you fucking dicks?
<knome> maco, definitely :)
<maco> "sorry", maybe?
<Tm_T> ...
<maco> thatd be a start
<sudobash> can I just get my answers?
<sudobash> you all are unbelievable
<Tm_T> sudobash: not until you are willing to be calm and behave properly towards others
<Tm_T> ...actually that's the answer
<sudobash> I am calm you all just have fun fucking with people and one day it's gonna bite you all hard in the ass
<Tm_T> sudobash: in that case, I have to ask you to leave (:)
<sudobash> I am calm I just want my answer so I can fix someones damn printer god this is retarded
<sudobash> I hope you all feel good about acting like Hitler and all
<topyli> ooh hitler
<Tm_T> ):
<TheOracle> Tm_T: You are a model of catalyzation.
<Tm_T> TheOracle: I am not ):
<TheOracle> Tm_T: You handled that better than I likely would have.
<topyli> very patient indeed
<sudobash> you all can't even be nice
<TheOracle> FWIW, I think there's a way to do what he wants to do but...
<sudobash> support team that are complete dicks
<Tm_T> now it's up to you, staff?
<TheOracle> Tm_T: For what, ban evasion?
<Tm_T> well, he has that kind of habit...
<TheOracle> Tm_T: We'll keep an eye out.
<Tm_T> danke
<topyli> Tm_T, remember to remove the ban tomorrow or so
<Tm_T> topyli: he is already banevading in here, tbh
<Tm_T> in here too, that is
<topyli> if so, the ban only adds up to the list :)
<Tm_T> indeed
<topyli> i think it's night time for topyli. cheers!
<Tm_T> good night
<knome> night
<funkyHat> Dear me.
<Tm_T> I'm actually explaining things to him in P;
<funkyHat> Good luck...
<Tm_T> PM that is
<Tm_T> seems to work somewhat
<Tm_T> how dull, he's calm and reasonable now
 * h00k arrives back from dinner
<h00k> oh my.
<h00k> Tm_T: Your patience is commendable.
<Tm_T> it's easy to be patient here, when they cannot pull your hair
#ubuntu-ops 2010-05-04
<knome> ooohh... what will happen next
<knome> :P
<knome> ave caesar!
<knome> morituri te salutant
<Tm_T> he promised to come back later calmly
<knome> :)
<Tm_T> small victory, I guess
<knome> winning a battle, losing the war
<h00k> knome: naysayer!
<knome> :P
<maco> knome: so are you a kde user that switched to gnome or vice versa?
<knome> maco, actually went from gnome to xfce...
 * Tm_T huggles maco
<maco> so whats the k for?
<maco> Tm_T: what?
 * maco huggles Tm_T back
<knome> maco, for the sake i wanted a nick starting with "k" (i know, that's ridiculous)
 * maco is unsure why there is huggling, but doesnt mind it
<knome> had this nick even before using linux
<Tm_T> maco: just felt like it, isn't that reason enough? (:)
<maco> Tm_T: hehe ok :)
<h00k> d'aw. teh love.
 * knome can smell the love in here
<knome> wait...
<knome> ;)
<Tm_T> knome: no, it's you
<knome> yes, i just noticed that
 * knome blushes
<Pici> Tm_T: Thanks for dealing with sudobash earlier.  Sorry I couldn't be of more help, I lost a day's worth of transactions and the finance department was breathing down my neck.
<h00k> Pici: cat /dev/urandom > transactions.db
<Pici> h00k: if only...
<h00k> Pici: heh.
<Pici> Some nightly job failed over a week ago and no one noticed until now.
<Tm_T> Pici: np
<h00k> ubottu: login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> use @login
<h00k> @btlogin
<h00k> Apparently I suck at using this search interface.
<Tm_T> how so?
<h00k> well, I'll tell you if I got it as soon as it loads...
<h00k> http://ubottu.com/bans.cgi?channel=%25&operator=%25&query=soundconjurer&kicks=on&bans=on&oldbans=on&mutes=on&oldmutes=on&floodbots=on
<h00k> I want to look up kicks/bans on that nick
<h00k> in any channel, by anyone
<Tm_T> yes?
<h00k> No matches for: "soundconjurer" in % by %;
<Tm_T> that's it then?
<h00k> apparently?
<h00k> They just asked if I rememberd them from Release Day
<h00k> I do remember having problems with them
<h00k> apparently I didn't have any activity in #u-r-p
<h00k> http://ubottu.com/bans.cgi?channel=%23ubuntu-release-party&operator=h00k&query=&kicks=on&bans=on&oldbans=on&mutes=on&oldmutes=on&floodbots=on
<Pici> h00k: the real ubottu wasn't in #u-r-p, so no bans were recorded
<h00k> Oh. I should have known that.
<bazhang> rlease party not in db
 * h00k facepalms
<Semitones> hey there
<Semitones> any -ot ops, could you keep an eye on bobby
<Semitones> starting to get a bit punchy
<Tm_T> thanks
<Semitones> np
<Pici> Perhaps someone should move the conversation with bobby to pm
<rww> Hello. MTechnology is on a crusade to whine at people over language that a reasonable person would not consider problematic. It is highly irritating and I would appreciate it if someone would look into his history of this and get him to quit it.
<funkyHat> I've just spoken to him
<Pici> feel free to poke me if you need help, I'm only halfway paying attention here.
<funkyHat> bazhang: was just about to remove him but I won't tread on your toes
<bazhang> funkyHat, no toes to tread on :)
<Pici> bean ops?!
<h00k> bazhang: doesn't have toes?
<bazhang> ohonez!
<Tm_T> Igor took 'em
<h00k> it happens.
<h00k> KB1JWQ: Oh, that was you.
<rww> Also, a "rww, I think you're crazy and biased" would be better than just ignoring me ;P
<Pici> rww: I thought funkyHat replied to you.
<Pici> but I like ignoring you too.
<rww> I thought funkyHat replied to you!
<Pici> oh
<funkyHat> I was replying to rww
<rww> !who | funkyHat :(
<ubottu> funkyHat :(: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Pici> rww: Also, good IRC related blog post.
<rww> funkyHat: oh, okay. In that case, thank you.
<bazhang> haha
<funkyHat> hehe
<rww> Pici: Thanks. Will be interested to see if anything comes of it at UDS :)
<Tm_T> let's just get everyone to use irssi?
 * Tm_T hides
<funkyHat> ⢁D
<rww> Tm_T: in a perfect world!
<Tm_T> rww: in a perfect world, we wouldn't have anything like IRC
<rww> heresy :(
<rww> but yeah, not having a decent IRC client really is a problem, and if any of you are going to UDS or otherwise can help with the situation, I would really appreciate it :)
<Pici> rww: jussi is
 * persia is convinced there are no good IRC clients, sadly (although irssi comes very close)
<Tm_T> I find irssi good, not perfect but good
<Tm_T> been using it some 10 years now, only
<rww> my irssi is starting to exhibit emacs syndrome. i use it for irssi, IM, identica, am working on email and rss...
<Tm_T> heh, good boy
<Paddy_NI> <rww> Paddy_NI: You weren't here earlier, would have made more sense to you if you were.
<Paddy_NI> there you go
<IdleOne> Paddy_NI: everything ok?
<Paddy_NI> Mob mentality
<Paddy_NI> IdleOne: I wish no harm but cant stand this
<Paddy_NI> seems to me like having ops is like living in a small village with a flaming torch
<Paddy_NI> I wish it was not
<bazhang> Paddy_NI, please take a time out first before you continue
<IdleOne> Paddy_NI: not sure what is going on but I don't think anybody is ganging up on anyone. I do know this. I am sure that if you need to speak to any op about a particular issue you can always PM if you need to.
<IdleOne> or like you did
<IdleOne> come here and ping that op :)
<Paddy_NI> IdleOne: I tried to but was denied
<Paddy_NI> I am done
<bazhang> rww is not an op
<IdleOne> Well unless I am wrong the #*buntu ops don't block pm
<IdleOne> yeah rww is not an op
<h00k> I was not quite paying attention at the time, I could read backlogs though.
<IdleOne> Paddy_NI: care to explain the situation to us and maybe if there is something that needs to be done one of us can take care of it
<Paddy_NI> OH dear.. it seems I got ahead of myself..
<IdleOne> mistaken identity?
<IdleOne> :)
<IdleOne> happens on irc all the time
<Paddy_NI> I really do not want to cause fuss on this channel as I have come to love #ubuntu
<Paddy_NI> its my first IRC channel
<IdleOne> this channel is all about fuss
<Paddy_NI> and I guess I am the self obvious "tw*t"
<Paddy_NI> :)
<Paddy_NI> no harm intended
<IdleOne> twit is not a bad word afaik
<bazhang> that was not what he meant
<Paddy_NI> now I need to put my head under the sheets
<funkyHat> IdleOne: s/i/a/
<Paddy_NI> :P
<bazhang> Paddy_NI, okay then
<Paddy_NI> okay cool down time
<IdleOne> Paddy_NI: cool beans then, have a good night.
<bazhang> great idea
<Paddy_NI> sorry guys
<bazhang> cya later
<Paddy_NI> bazhang: no harm
<Paddy_NI> calm too
<Paddy_NI> :)
<IdleOne> Paddy_NI: you ain't got to go home but you got to get out of here :)
<Paddy_NI> oh woops
<Pici> odd
<IdleOne> I think it was just like rww said, mistaken identity
<IdleOne> Guess what I did?
<IdleOne> you will never guess
<h00k> banned yourself from somewhere.
<IdleOne> I apparently have so much money that I forgot to submit my hours for last week
<bazhang> hah
<IdleOne> h00k: no :P
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<bazhang> mook_ seems to be trolling
<IdleOne> think we need to drop the entire subject and get back to support in there.
<Tm_T> I agree
<Flannel> bazhang: It's perfectly appropriate for that channel with regard to the way he's addressing it.
<Flannel> and trying to get him to come here is just going to cause more disruption
<bazhang> hmm?
<bazhang> discussion of removal is appropriate for here, always has been in the past.
<Tm_T> indeed here, not in support channel
<Tm_T> or in PM
<bazhang> -ot right now
<Flannel> bazhang: appropriate for here, yes.  But "here" isn't the only place it can be discussed
<Flannel> Howdy syn-ack, how can we help you?
<bazhang> syn-ack, he was making a sarcastic comment
<syn-ack> ah
<syn-ack> nm then. :P
<bazhang> ie Semitones
<IdleOne> he is pushing it. needs a ban. I don't have ops or he would be banned already
<bazhang> that is not the proper channel for it.
<bazhang> now he is banned in -ot and #ubuntu
<bazhang> a simple request for him to come here and discuss from the outset would have perhaps alleviated the necessity for that
<IdleOne> well he can come here and insult us and be banned again
 * IdleOne will stay out of it if he does.
<maco> is he gonna be auto-redirected here?
<IdleOne> I'm a little upset
<maco> if so a gandalfian "YOU SHALL NOT PASS" could be amusing
<bazhang> nope not banforwarded
 * maco hugs IdleOne
 * IdleOne huggles maco 
<bazhang> so what is the IRCC policy on this? removes/kicks/bans OKAY to be discussed in #ubuntu-offtopic ? or should they be asked to join here? My impression was that outside of PM this was the sole location to discuss.
<Flannel> bazhang: Why would discussion of community events/policies be offtopic in the community offtopic channel?
<IdleOne> bazhang: I would think this is the place to discuss that
<bazhang> IdleOne, that was my impression (longstanding) as well
<Flannel> By the time he got really going, it was less about his particular kick, and more about ranting in general
<bazhang> Flannel, up until now, it has been here. to my knowledge discussion of such has not changed. I may well be mistaken though
<IdleOne> allowing it to go as far as it did was a mistake imo but there really is no way to tell how far a person is going to take the rant so :/
<Flannel> bazhang: "Discuss your [disciplinary action] with the ops in here"  Not "Discuss community policies with [arbitrary people]".
<bazhang> the entire rant was about being removed.
<Flannel> bazhang: He didn't have to come here to get unbanned or anything, I don't see why he needs to rant in here as well.  That puts a chilling effect on any sort of discussion of those sorts of things.
<Flannel> Once he becomes an issue in -ot, that's another story about it being inappropriate for that channel.
<Flannel> but had he done it in a calm, polite, etc manner, that wasn't abrasive, or disruptive to -ot's other discussions, I don't see any reason we should be worrying about it
<elky> I personally wouldn't trust the -ot crew to not make a circus of it.
<maco> elky: actually he got a roaring smackdown from the -ot crew
<elky> circuses can go both ways
<elky> the -ot crew has been known to take the gender and race "weaknesses" when doing their "roaring smackdowns"
<elky> Hence why we tend not to trust them with nice things.
<dholbach> good morning
<maco> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<maco> @btlogin
<maco> @help
<ubottu> (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<maco> @help mark
<ubottu> (mark [<channel>] <nick|hostmask> [<comment>]) -- Creates an entry in the Bantracker as if <nick|hostmask> was kicked from <channel> with the comment <comment>, if <comment> is given it will be uses as the comment on the Bantracker, <channel> is only needed when send in /msg
 * Pici sighs
<ubottu> macr0x called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<macr0x> ohai ops
<elky> before we start:
<elky> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<macr0x> shall we sing rick astley first please?
<elky> I want you to read the stuff at the link above.
<macr0x> but my browser only renders korean text
<macr0x> =/
<macr0x> i think kubuntu is better than any ubuntu derivative because its more windows-ish
<elky> So?
<macr0x> also i got the source for NT 6
<macr0x> i tought that you want
<macr0x> why u mad tho elky
<elky> I want you to read the guidelines.
<macr0x> guidelines,where?
<elky> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<elky> Those ones.
<macr0x> it redirects to my own apache server =/
<elky> jussi, care to try?
<macr0x> elky
<macr0x> elky
<macr0x> elky.....
<txwikinger> macr0x: It is very easy... Either you abide by the guidelines or you are not allowed on the channels
<txwikinger> It is up to you
<txwikinger> what a kindergarden :)
<Tm_T> was about to do it...
<jussi> txwikinger: welcme to normality...
<Pici> in -irc now
<txwikinger> :D
<txwikinger> jussi: I have one at home, so I am used to it :D
<macr0x> rude
<macr0x> the perfect ubuntu person always tries to support
<macr0x> other people
<macr0x> but you guys kick me
<macr0x> shame
<Tm_T> macr0x: if you are not willing to deal with us without silly games, you can leave
<txwikinger> macr0x: We try to support you to learn proper ettiquette
<macr0x> Tm_T:are you provoking me to  a challenge?
<Tm_T> macr0x: no, I'm asking you to behave
<txwikinger> macr0x: but your part of it is to listen and obey..
<macr0x> u mad?
<Tm_T> I have no reasons to be mad (:)
<macr0x> then why you mad
<txwikinger> macr0x: Nobody is mad
<macr0x> except you man
<macr0x> you are really angry
<txwikinger> macr0x: You just need to behave or keep out of our channels.. it is very easy
<macr0x> and if i dont want to
<macr0x> yall get mad
<macr0x> =[
<macr0x> this is pure bdsm
<Tm_T> no, we just do our job with smile
<txwikinger> macr0x: please grow up and learn to accept your limits :D
<macr0x> :D
<macr0x> you funny guy
<macr0x> your internet explorer can render good jokes
<macr0x> as i se
<IdleOne> macr0x: this is not a discussion, you are expected to follow the rules. Don't and we will be forced to ban you.
<macr0x> Holy Qu`ran
<macr0x> why you do this
<Tm_T> because that is our job
<macr0x> That, meaning, this, Book, which Muhammad (s) recites, in it there is no doubt, no uncertainty, that it is from God (the negation [lĀ rayba fĪhi] is the predicate of dhĀlika; the use of the demonstrative here is intended to glorify [the Book]). A guidance (hudĀ is a second predicate, meaning that it [the Book] ‘guides’), for the God-fearing, namely, those that tend towards piety by...
<macr0x> ...adhering...
<macr0x> ...to commands and avoiding things prohibited, thereby guarding themselves from the Fire;
<macr0x> Amen
<macr0x> enjoy your inexistent girlfriends linuxfags
<Tm_T> ):
<elky> I think we can stop it there.
<txwikinger> indeed
<elky> someone lift it in ten or so if i forget
<IdleOne> there was no talking with him and he won't change his position.
<IdleOne> troll is troll
<elky> IdleOne, there was never a chance of it. we just go through the motions of trying.
<maco> inexistent?
<IdleOne> shame though, he seems like he is fairly intelligent
<txwikinger> He is from Romania
<Pici> nonexistant.
<elky> maco, i dont think english was his native tongue
<IdleOne> Pici: , oh that last sentence makes sense now
<maco> wait my girlfriend is *totally* non-existent
<txwikinger> IdleOne: not really
<elky> IdleOne, the smartest person in my family is my brother. a jailbird truckie. life is funny like that.
<maco> IdleOne: back to that bit in -ot where he was asking about linus's sexual preferences
<maco> the last line i mean
<IdleOne> I didn't even see that
<IdleOne> I just sat down at the computer 10 seconds before I spoke in here
<maco> oh
<maco> ill pm you
<IdleOne> sure :)
<IdleOne> I love morning pm's from maco :)
<Tm_T> everyone loves morning pms from taco
<Tm_T> ...I need some food ->
<IdleOne> lol
<txwikinger> yo quiero Taco Bell
<jpds> txwikinger: Pues, no lo puedes tenir.
<txwikinger> :D
<IdleOne> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<IdleOne> I would like to have the "pour les Quebecois" part removed. It reads as exclusive :/
<IdleOne> like if your not from -qc then we don't want you
<IdleOne> ubottu: !fr is Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, IdleOne said: ubottu: !fr is Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Seveas-train said: !esr is insane
<Tm_T> ubottu: no, fr is <reply> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ubottu> I'll remember that Tm_T
<Tm_T> IdleOne: ok now?
<IdleOne> yup thank you.
<IdleOne> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<jussi> ubottu: join #ubuntu-packaging
<jpds> ubottu: http://sourceforge.net/tracker/index.php?func=detail&aid=2898723&group_id=131204&atid=720419
<ubottu> Error: Sourceforge bug 2898723 not found
<ubottu> MrPancake called the ops in #ubuntu (Barley)
<peleg> Hey there. I am trying to enter #ubuntu, but it keeps telling me that I am banned. I believe that it is a mistake. Can you check that? thanks :)
<MrPancake> Someone want to take care of barley? :-)
<MrPancake> I just quieted him for ten.
<peleg> Anyone?
<Pici> one moment
<peleg> thanks
<nhandler> peleg: You are using the web gateway
<nhandler> Pici: Is the bot not working again?
<peleg> nhandler: that's true. I am using a machine which is not mine - I am not allowed to install here any software
<peleg> nhandler: but I am also a registered and identified user.
<nhandler> peleg: Yeah, there is a bot that should give you a ban exemption to join #ubuntu , but it breaks every now and then
<peleg> I see. I can wait :)
<peleg> nhandler: thanks
<nhandler> :)
<Pici> peleg: you should be fine now.  Just make sure to /part #ubuntu-proxy-users first before trying to join #ubuntu again
<peleg> Pici: I am there already, thanks :)
<nhandler> peleg: If there is not anything else we can help you with right now, would you mind /part'ing here ?
<peleg> sure, sorry :)
<MrPancake> Urm... the channel ban list is full in #ubuntu
<MrPancake> Pici: Ping.
<MrPancake> A lot of 'em look like they're ancient; anything set by operserv is from the ircd migration.
<MrPancake> Really, really tempting to clear the ban list entirely and repopulate it as needed.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from barley)
<ubottu> Slart called the ops in #ubuntu (Barley)
<jpds> Heh, now I have Barley in PM.
<Pici> !server
<ubottu> server is <repy> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !$curLTS ($curLTSLong $curLTSNum). For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support.
<Pici> hrm.
<Pici> oh. spelling
<Pici> !server > sebsebseb
<ThomasG33K> sorry to be a bother but, I would like to know why I was banned from the #ubuntu channel?
<h00k> ThomasG33K: give me a second
<h00k> oh.
<ThomasG33K> sorry thought this was wrong channel for me
<Pici> ThomasG33K: We current;y ban freeshell.org due to an inordinante amount of abuse from that host.
<Pici> I can add an exception for you though.
<h00k> Pici: thanks, I was trying to look up that information but couldn't find it :)
<ThomasG33K> sorry. Just switched to that host
<ThomasG33K> some of those regular users are pretty bad IRCers from what I have noticed
<ThomasG33K> thanks for your help :)
<Pici> ThomasG33K: I can't garuntee that the exception will be there forever though, we regularly prune that list.
<ThomasG33K> Pici: Okay, Ill let you know if I have further problems
<ThomasG33K> Also, the host sverige.freeshell.org has the paying users on it, not the free users. So I think they tend not to abuse as much as the other hosts. Some consideration for modifying the blanket ban to make an exception for sverige.freeshell.org would be appreciated
#ubuntu-ops 2010-05-05
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ThomasG33K> Pici: How long will it take to get unbanned
<funkyHat> Phrea is acting up a bit but I'm going away for a bit, might be good to pop your head in to -offtopic if you get the chance -_-
<tsimpson> ThomasG33K: you already have a ban exemption in #ubuntu, you can join there now
<ubottu> robinetd called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (pacostacos is trolling with some pretty nasty content.)
<ThomasG33K> thanks
<ThomasG33K> Well I am still banned. Something is not working
<tsimpson> one sec
<tsimpson> ThomasG33K: try now
<ThomasG33K> there we go thanks :)
<tsimpson> no problem
<bazhang> forkbomb?
<bazhang> from [manchot
<jrib> well he stated it was malicious and asked how to prevent it
<bazhang> so it was then
<jrib> yes, it's the standard bash forkbomb
<elky> My prevention suggestions are not appropriate for Ubuntu channels :(
<h00k> elky: heh
<elky> It involves forks.
<elky> Actual forks.
<h00k> Or perhaps http://www.thinkgeek.com/homeoffice/kitchen/8ace/
<bazhang> wow
<dholbach> good morning
<elky> oh yay, more usuarios
<Jordan_U> In #ubuntu: 00:27 < usuario> mother fuckers
<Jordan_U> 00:27 < usuario> fuck you ciao
<elky> Jordan_U, there's a whole spanish province of them, aiui :(
<jpds> Neat.
<elky> yeah, they keep trolling #debian too
<elky> though: ....staticIP.rima-tde.net seems like it'd stick
<jpds> And banning more than half of Spain.
<elky> aherm.
<elky> though: the ".staticIP.rima-tde.net" part seems like a ban would stick
<elky> even more so if i can type stuff
 * Pici updates all the serverguide factoids to use the 10.04 edition
<jussi> Pici: "all"?
<jussi> Pici: can we not just link them all?
<Pici> all of the factoids that have a link to pages on the server guide.
<Pici> !time
<jussi> oh
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<Pici> !php
<ubottu> PHP is an HTML-embedded scripting language. A command-line only version can be installed in Ubuntu with the "php5-cli" package. See also !lamp for integrated server PHP. The Ubuntu server PHP5 guide is found at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/php5.html
<jussi> ok
<Pici> etc
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, BrightFrank said: ubottu, is this a reliable source http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ ??? THis is the first time I get a corrupted BitTorrent download
<kklimonda> hey, what do you guys suggest to use to keep track of bans, quiets and unruly users in general? is there some script I could use for that reason?
<kklimonda> s/reason/task
<kklimonda> or have I missed channel and #ubuntu-irc would be a better place to ask? :)
<IdleOne> kklimonda: probably #ubuntu-irc
<kklimonda> ok, thanks
<IdleOne> sure
#ubuntu-ops 2010-05-06
 * genii sips
 * h00k toasts
 * funkyHat wiggles
 * genii sips a bit more while wiggling and toasts h00k
 * MrPancake sits on a plate
<dholbach> good morning
<Jordan_U> kk17 in #ubuntu
<ubottu> Jordan_U called the ops in #ubuntu (kk17 kk09)
<Tm_T> I'm on it
<Tm_T> Jordan_U: thanks
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from kk17)
<Jordan_U> Tm_T: Thank you. Is there a good way to get your attention in the future without using !ops in the channel? The "Help! Channel Emergency!" feels like feeding the troll.
<Tm_T> Jordan_U: hinting here or using the ops call, those are the methods
<Jordan_U> Ok, thanks again.
<Tm_T> someone should change +1 topic
<Tm_T> it's still saying it's "official lynx discussion"
<jussi> Tm_T: its currently invite only...
<jussi> ie, not open
<Tm_T> still!
<jussi> opens at or after UDS.
<Tm_T> I know, wouldn't hurt change the topic though, considering there's plenty of people still in
<Tm_T> "Channel is currently closed until after UDSM, for Meerkat" or something
<jussi> fixored
<Tm_T> jussi: thanks sir
<Tm_T> hi jrib
<jrib> hey Tm_T
<IdleOne> I hate people who make stupid remarks and then leave the channel.
<bazhang> I marked him in bt
<IdleOne> bazhang: just shows me what little chickens they are
<bazhang> check the quit message on Ocean in -ot
<IdleOne> yeah?
<IdleOne> I have seen it before
<Tm_T> it's not very friendly
<bazhang> thought he was supposed to change it
<bazhang> far from it
<IdleOne> oh I don't know
<IdleOne> I find it kind of amusing in a dark humor sort of way
<IdleOne> agree that it is not appropriate.
<IdleOne> who did you mark in bt?
<bazhang> wasabeh
<IdleOne> ahh
<IdleOne> ok explain what that means exactly marking?
<bazhang> [oCean_] (~Alex@unaffiliated/ocean/x-5251811): Alex is the nasty quit message in -ot
<bazhang> its @mark #channel nick comment
<nhandler> IdleOne: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/nhandler/OperatorGuide#Adding%20marks
<IdleOne> thank you
<IdleOne> interesting
<IdleOne> so later on if you do a @bansearch wasabeh that mark will show up
<bazhang> if he's online
<IdleOne> ok so how is a @mark useful?
<IdleOne> does the bot msg the person who set the mark when that user/nick comes back online?
<Tm_T> IdleOne: we can mark someones misbehaviour when it's not warranted a ban yet
<elky> it puts stuff in the bantracker so that we can check when someone's tripping our trolldar
<IdleOne> ok I see, so when we get that "This person is a troll" feeling we can go look at bt
<bazhang> some clients have that function independent of the bantracker
<bazhang> iirc Konversation did
<IdleOne> like a blacklist?
<IdleOne> umm watchlist
<elky> More like keeping score.
<bazhang> any thoughts on banforwarding ocean_ here to change the quit message?
<IdleOne> I used to have a really awesome op script back in the day on mirc :/
<Tm_T> bazhang: I'd say yes
<IdleOne> bazhang: can we really start dictating what people can/can't have has a quit message?
<IdleOne> I mean I understand his quit is not nice but it isn't vulgar in any way
<IdleOne> s/has/as
<bazhang> IdleOne, that one is all about rape. so I'd say it goes against the guidelines, coc, at the very least
<IdleOne> ok
<IdleOne> I did not even think of it on those terms
<IdleOne> :/
<Pici> me either :/
<elky> the chloroform one?
<IdleOne> yeah
<bazhang> yep
<elky> i get the feeling it's a bitchx one, i could be wrong.
<Tm_T> doesn't matter
<elky> yeah, but lots of folks use it not knowing it has stuff that awful in it
<IdleOne> bitchx had/has some of the worst quit msg's ever
<Tm_T> it's default is "I'm too lame to read manual" or something like that, right?
<elky> yeah
<elky> it randomises by default
<IdleOne> yup
<elky> oh, the name, yes
<Pici> My logs suggest that its not a bitchx quitmsg.
<Tm_T> ah, that one
<Pici> Unless bitchx's rng is completely broken.
<elky> fair enough
<Tm_T> but that also doesn't matter, it's inapropriate, whatever the reason off its existance is
<Pici> For the record, I personally don't have an issue with it.
<Tm_T> I don't like it, and as bazhang noted it suggests something very bad things
<elky> Tm_T, it's not about excusing it, it's about approaching the user in a productive manner
<Pici> Thats fine, no one said that we all always have to agree.
<Tm_T> elky: ah, true
<IdleOne> Think about it for a second, would a rapist ask that sort of question?
<bazhang> just a suggestion the ops in that channel can do as they see fit.
<elky> going "you think rape is funny!" is different to "are you aware that..."
<Tm_T> Pici: no, we all have to agree with me (;
<elky> IdleOne, yes.
<IdleOne> elky: ok. I am going to differ to your judgement on this
<elky> IdleOne, you seem to have a fairly narrow definition of 'rapist'
<Tm_T> elky: in either case, I would start with the latter
<Pici> Tm_T: If you'd like to take them aside, go ahead.
<IdleOne> elky: I am not trying to defend the quit message. I just did not think of it in that way until bazhang said it.
<Tm_T> Pici: I'm not op there
<Pici> o
<elky> <Pici> Thats fine, no one said that we all always have to agree. <-- actually, i'm pretty sure we're not actually /allowed/ to all agree.
<IdleOne> heh
<elky> it becomes a conspiracy or something when we do.
<eagles0513875> afternoong my fellow ubuntu users
<bazhang> hi eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> is there any chance i can get my ban on kubuntu-devel lifted as i need to talk to the devs urgently to some serious installation issues i have been having with lucid
<ubottu> In ubottu, Jobob said: what? is it crazy... i did not do any of that
<eagles0513875> ?
<topyli> eagles0513875, installation issues sound more like something you should either get help for in #kubuntu, or report bugs on launchpad
<eagles0513875> topyli: i have been trying to get help in kubuntu but from what im seeing or have seen in there is that nobody seems to be having my issues im still trying to trouble shoot the exact caus of the problem
<IdleOne> eagles0513875: try #ubuntu
<ubottu> In ubottu, Jobob said: that is CRAZY
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> IdleOne: so there is no chance getting my kubuntu-devel ban lifted as it has been a number of years since that was put in place
<bazhang> eagles0513875, doubtful at this point
<eagles0513875> why though :(
<eagles0513875> that ban was when i was first starting out using kubuntu and i was eager to help out and was still learning
<IdleOne> eagles0513875: if it has been there for that long I don't see it being lifted
<eagles0513875> well i had another one for motu which was lifted
<ubottu> bazhang called the ops in #kubuntu (Jobob trolling)
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from jobob)
<eagles0513875> can i ask you guys a kinda offtopic question
<eagles0513875> are there daily snapshots of lucid?
<IdleOne> ask
<IdleOne> lucid is released
<bazhang> eagles0513875, how about in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<IdleOne> if there is nothing else. Please don't idle here
<eagles0513875> ok thanks guys :( /part
<bazhang> Jobob is randomly joining and spamming then quitting #xubuntu , #ubuntu , and now #kubuntu
<funkyHat> I just had a silly idea for an extra mode that an ircd could have -- like +q but the user can't see they have been muted
<funkyHat> Could be useful for some trolls ⡈D
<Pici> The heck?  jobob tried to DCC me his kubuntu iso
<IdleOne> lol
<funkyHat> ⢁|
<IdleOne> funkyHat: I don't understand why +q is shown
<funkyHat> I don't think changing q to be stealth would be a good move
<funkyHat> MenZa: the uptime line on the dahouse stats page makes no sense ⢁|
<funkyHat> Oops, wrong channel
<alexfpms> hi, how can i hide my ip ?
<bazhang> !cloak
<ubottu> Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks  More information available in #freenode
<alexfpms> yes
<bazhang> alexfpms, /join #freenode for help
<alexfpms> ok
<alexfpms>  /join #freenode
<bazhang> without the space
<alexfpms> sorry for copy/paste
<bazhang> alexfpms, please dont idle here if there is nothing further, thanks
<ubottu> miniBill called the ops in #kubuntu (assential trolling)
<Pici> I know I've mentioned that particular quiet to the -kernel guys before.
<MenZa> funkyHat: inorite
<Pici> I'm extracting the current banlist and comparing it to what we have in the bantracker.  We have a lot of old stuff in there.
<h00k> in the current banlist?
<Pici> in #ubuntu
<h00k> right, gotcha
<bazhang> rgreening, hi
<rgreening> hey
<bazhang> heh
<rgreening> alrighty then... thanks jussi
<bazhang> be aware that prebenr was trolling in #xubuntu earlier
<persia> There's a query about +1 in -bugs.  I suspect it's independent, but I've advised folks to watch https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick to see when it's not in "Pre-release Freeze".
 * mneptok thunders past
<jussi> persia: thats about right
<persia> That's what I figured, and that it would save folks poking other folks, but that then makes it important that the other folks watch the same thing :)
<jussi> :)
<ubottu> iceroot called the ops in #ubuntu (CytotoxicTCell)
<ubottu> CytotoxicTCell called the ops in #ubuntu ()
 * genii slides Pici a yummy cookie
<ubottu> DarthFrog called the ops in #kubuntu (troll ubuntu______)
<genii> Man. Every time I get back to my computer today there were ops calls.
<ubottu> erUSUL called the ops in #ubuntu (CytotoxicTCell)
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (JAHSDGH)
<h00k> jpds: you're quick.
<jpds> h00k: Yes.
<Bcell> i demand you unban me from ubuntu or i will develop antibodies
<jpds> Hmm, antibodies.
<persia> Heh.  encourage development by increasing bans: it's a new incentive model :)
<jpds> persia: We /must/ change our development model around it.
<persia> Dunno.  We'd have to get more IRC ops to maintain bans on everyone we wanted to develop stuff.
#ubuntu-ops 2010-05-07
<nhandler> /39
<Amaranth> So... the maverick toolchain deadline has passed and there appears to be a new toolchain
<Amaranth> #ubuntu+1 topic says the channel will open when that happens
<Amaranth> I'm thinking we should wait a bit though, probably until UDS starts or people start requesting it, whichever comes first?
<h00k> What exactly consists of the toolchain?
<h00k> or, what does it consist of?
<h00k> foundit.
<funkyHat> Wait until people start to join?
<funkyHat> Or is joining disabled? ⢁D
<h00k> It's invite only
<nhandler> Amaranth: Maverick is still frozen. Wait until it is unfrozen before opening +1
<IdleOne> justin22885 he is about to ban evade in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> ok I was wrong
<ubottu> Loshki called the ops in #ubuntu (please take care of debugger-)
<IdleOne> that debugger needs to go. spamming child porn
<IdleOne> marienz: ^^^
<elky> again? ugh
<Madpilot> spam link to some imageboard
<Tm_T> highvoltage: you seem to have connection problems quite often these days
<Madpilot> it's the high voltage. Fries his connection.
<jussi> Madpilot: lol
<elky> he has a few connections, this iirc is the cheap one for downloading on
<dholbach> good morning
<ljl2> hi, wanted to point out that the "ljl" currently connected is NOT me
<ljl2> will set the nick to autoenforce now
<Madpilot> anyone else up in -offtopic, keep an eye on syn-ack, he/she/it has been treading gently trollward. I'm off for the night in a bit.
<Mamarok> hm, my typing is realy bad today, can't even get factoids right :(
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, ebel said: ubottu: lies! :P kqemu is no longer supported in lucid
<elky> ban list needs trimming
<Pici> yes.
<IdleOne> oops I sent to wrong channel
<IdleOne> sorry
<IdleOne> meant it to be -ops
<Pici> huh?
<IdleOne> jae in #ubuntu
<bazhang> no ban forward that I could see
<IdleOne> wasn't a forward just put the wrong channel in kick message
<bazhang> nope
<Pici> oh
<Pici> right.
<bazhang> ban nick...string..#ubuntu-ops
<Pici> IdleOne: Have you spoken to them in pm?
<IdleOne> was about to send a pm
<Pici> okay :)
<h00k> The sound factoid is out of date
<h00k> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Tm_T> h00k: feel free to suggest update (:
<h00k> Tm_T: yeah, I'm looking through that
<Tm_T> thanks
<h00k> !sound is If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, h00k said: !sound is If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<bazhang> oh nasty
<h00k> bad?
<h00k> change it as you will :p
<bazhang> that same quit message
<h00k> and this is officially out of my understanding
<bazhang> sorry not clear, nothing to do with your factoid
<h00k> Gotcha, I figured, yeah.
<h00k> I need more coffee.
<ubottu> niko called the ops in #ubuntu (Linkbot)
<bazhang> niko, thanks
<h00k> Pici: you barely beat me
<niko> i banned him from #ubuntu-fr few minutes ago
<marienz> you might want to have a word with linkof18, who hails from the same ip
<Pici> niko: did you talk to linkof18?
<Pici> marienz: the bot says that that person is the owner too
<marienz> yes, just noticed that
<niko> ok
 * niko pm'ing
<Pici> niko: I'm talking to him now.
<bazhang> kikim, hi
<kikim> Hi
<kikim> How ar you
<bazhang> kikim, how may we help you
<kikim> I like chat with girls
<kikim> Tell me chat with funi
<bazhang> kikim, this is not for that
<kikim> I now
<Pici> kikim: Well, if you know that, is there anything else we can help you with?
<bazhang> I'd wonder about what kind of advice Jobob would give in PM
<Pici> I was thinking the same thing.
<bazhang> he was serial spamming all the major variant channels a day or so ago
<IdleOne> bazhang: that is why I used !pm
<IdleOne> I believe it was yesterday he was spamming
<Pici> Yes.
<IdleOne> any of you know how that apt score thing works?
<IdleOne> higher score is better?
<Pici> I actually have no idea what it means.
<IdleOne> asking because if a higher score is better then I should really be worried when I get -scores
<IdleOne> s/-/negetavie
<Pici> sheesh, we don't need four people doing the same factoid.
<bazhang> bot got muted
<Pici> No, it didn't.
<Tm_T> ?
<Pici> bazhang: ubottu is in a blacklist so the floodbots won't mute it... but they get confused and still issue the unmute.
<bazhang> Pici, yep just noticed the -q, assumed there was a +q
<IdleOne> I blame it on the multiple personalities FloodBot has
<bazhang> root-nazis?
<Pici> Oh, looks like Idle-One banned him yesterday...then unbanned. looking up bt now.
<IdleOne> root-nazis?
<IdleOne> hmm
<IdleOne> I don't recall banning any nick like that
<Pici> IdleOne: justin22885
<bazhang> debian live user?
<IdleOne> ahh yes
<IdleOne> did I unban him?
<Pici> Yes
<IdleOne> hmm thought I wanted him to come here first
<IdleOne> well as long as he isn't acting up or cursing
<Pici> Nah, just complaining in -offtopic.  claimed he was banned at one point, so I wanted to check what the bt said.
<IdleOne> yeah I remember banning him. I must of removed it this morning
<IdleOne> I should always wait until after 10AM before removing bans
<IdleOne> not fully awake till that time usualy
<IdleOne> ok say I wanted to work on bug fixes for xchat and also maybe write a script or ten for it, what language do I need to learn?
<IdleOne> and where do I start learning it
<IdleOne> note to self: this is not a support channel
<charlie-tca> IdleOne: looking at the existing xchat scripts (not xchat-gnome), it looks like you have a number of languages you can use. I see some in python, perl, and tcl
<gionnico> Hello!
<gionnico> i'm (still) banned from #ubuntu
<gionnico> why?
<jrib> gionnico: give me a minute
<jrib> gionnico: I see that on more than one occasion you were giving malicious commands in #ubuntu
<gionnico> more than one occasion?
<gionnico> i remember one (when i was banned). and it was a joke
<jrib> gionnico: yes
<gionnico> (didn't even work)
<gionnico> anyways it's been quite a while now i think
<jrib> gionnico: you were banned on march 16th for it
<gionnico> wow so long
<gionnico> yes so i won't do anymore please unban me
<jrib> gionnico: on march 22nd you were again in the channel (evading a ban) and again recommended malicious commands.
<gionnico> ...............
<gionnico> evading a ban????
<jrib> ah wait, I didn't see the year.
<jrib> On mar 22, 2009, you were removed from the channel for suggesting malicious commands
<jrib> Then you did it again on march 16, 2010 and were banned
<gionnico> ok so next time wil be march 2011
<jrib> guess so
<gionnico> now you can unban me please
<gionnico> ...
<jrib> gionnico: why are you suggesting malicious commands in #ubuntu?
<gionnico> jrib: it was a joke. in #gentoo they don't say anything for that
<gionnico> looks like i can't say rm -rf that's like a badword
<jrib> gionnico: well destroying people's data isn't a very funny joke
<jrib> #ubuntu is for /helping/
<gionnico> jrib: baah .. i don't say someone do that like it was a suggestion
<gionnico> anyways i also need help sometimes so i'd like to have #ubuntu access again.
<jrib> !guidelines > gionnico
<ubottu> gionnico, please see my private message
<jrib> gionnico: please take some time to read the guidelines
<gionnico> ok i've skimmed it now can you unban me?
<jrib> gionnico: read them.  Make sure you understand what the rules for #ubuntu are.
<gionnico> ok i've read it. it's not so long. (and i can't find specific rules about don't sending malicious jokes, i guess this is some of those "unwritten rules, which over time have become stricter")
<gionnico> anyways i know you don't like them so i will not send anymore in #ubuntu
<Tm_T> gionnico: guidelines should express the purpose of the channel very well, and malicious "jokes" isn't the one
<h00k> It also states the Code of Conduct should be obeyed, which covers that as well
<gionnico> Tm_T, h00k: hey I know but sometimes ppl go OT.
<gionnico> and it wasn't my intention to harm someone system
<Tm_T> gionnico: they shouldn't
<gionnico> and what I said couldn't harm
<gionnico> like sudo su - && rm -rf / well this doesn't work
<gionnico> so if someone is so stupid to execute it, it doesn't work
<Tm_T> that's not an excuse
<gionnico> if someone really do it's his fault not mine
<gionnico> that's why i consider it a joke! and i didn't address that to someone. like "how can I install openoffice?"
<Tm_T> someone might take it as such anyway
<gionnico> that would be mean ^^
<jrib> gionnico: in 2009, you did address it to someone
<jrib> gionnico: anyway, do you understand now, that it's not acceptable?
<gionnico> yes i've grown! sorry!!
<gionnico> you have to pass the public gallows to get unbanned ^^
<jrib> gionnico: you may rejoin #ubuntu now, please keep in mind the document you read
<gionnico> ok thanks
<IdleOne> I doubt you understand and your attitude doesn't suggest you will not do it again.
<IdleOne> but we are all allowed a 2nd,3rd,4th chance :)
<Tm_T> good night all
<IdleOne> night Tm_T
<jrib> gionnico: if there's nothing else left to discuss, please part this channel.  Thanks
<gionnico> Bye!
<IdleNN> is there an ubuntu-op-testing channel for testing scripts/kicks/bans and such?
<IdleNN> maybe with a bot or two in it that enjoy abuse?
<jrib> IdleNN: not that I know of, I usually just ran another client, enabled auto-rejoin on kick and joined #jrib
<IdleNN> jrib yeah think I'll do that
#ubuntu-ops 2010-05-08
<bazhang> any clue what bambang is saying
<bazhang> is that a dangerous command?
<bazhang> <bambang> can u solve my problem: Ctrl + L = "$echo -e \\033c", do u know Alt + F9 = ??????
<IdleOne> alt+F9 minimizes window
<IdleOne> ctrl +L clears the screen like /clear does in IRC
<IdleOne> and yes I just tested both :/
<elky> sound like someone's got homework and doesn't want to do it.
<ubottu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu (Russ spamming)
<ubottu> dominicdinada called the ops in #ubuntu-server (russ)
<Flannel> meh
<ubottu> dominicdinada called the ops in #ubuntu-server (Russ Spamming)
<Flannel> Could someone fix that?
<Flannel> Pici, topyli, jussi, nhandler
<Flannel> Howdy dominicdinada
<dominicdinada> Hi ?
<dominicdinada> Russ spamming in Server again...
<Tm_T> Jordan_U: hi
<Jordan_U> Tm_T: Hi.
<Flannel> dominicdinada: Yeah, Ive pinged people with access, or at least, everyone in this channel.  The others look to be idle as well
<Jordan_U> In #ubuntu "01:22 < nocturnus> damagu: maybe you should go to hell, because i'm clearly wasting my time offering you help" "02:07 < nocturnus> heroid: try fixing it" "01:35 < nocturnus> yes, i.e without your 94 year old grandmother holding your hand and giving you an icecream sandwich".
<Tm_T> did anyone take him already?
<Jordan_U> nocturnus or Russ?
<Tm_T> noct
<Tm_T> apparently noy
<Tm_T> not
<Tm_T> I'm at it
<Jordan_U> Thanks.
<Tm_T> no answer in PM yet
<zhxk> jayne on #freenode quited me
<bazhang> zhxk, did you need some help?
<bazhang> zhxk, this channel is for #ubuntu channel issues
<zhxk> i'd like be voiced on #freenode if you can help
<bazhang> zhxk, nothing to do with us.
<zhxk> you responser of freenode responsibility of #freenode
<bazhang> zhxk, was there some other issue you needed help with?
<zhxk> just his have already brings me headache
<Tm_T> zhxk: you should contact freenode staff, we cannot help with this matter
<jussi> jayne: ^^^
<jayne> yeah, I saw, and was amused :-)
<Tm_T> jussi: hmh, I was about to ask him to leave and then remove
<jussi> jayne: I assume from your comment in #f he is kline evading.
<jayne> when his earlier IP was quieted, he came to #ubuntu to appeal
<jayne> we didn't k-line; quiet seemed sufficient
<jussi> jayne: Ill leave you to deal with him ;)
<zhxk> oh, god its closed the channel itself
<Tm_T> zhxk: please, this is wrong channel for this matter
<jayne> zhxk: #ubuntu (or #ubuntu-ops) is not the place to appeal freenode staff decisions
<Tm_T> zhxk: so if you have nothing dealing ubuntu channels, you should leave
<zhxk> i've known you are partnership eachother
<Tm_T> zhxk: there is nothing we can do
<Tm_T> zhxk: we deal here only ubuntu channels, period
<zhxk> ok:p
<Tm_T> jussi: see, no need to use weapons (:
<Tm_T> nor Igor
 * Tm_T wonders if jussi already know this Igor thing
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (25))
<yofel> now that maverick is open https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2010-May/000713.html - can you open #ubuntu+1 again please? thanks
<jussi> yofel: its open now :D
<yofel> YES :D
 * yofel hugs jussi 
<yofel> till next time!
<elky> jussi, mr-scale-of-one-to-troll has advised us to rename to "ubuntu-bitches"
<elky> And I think he just PM'd me his password accidentally.
<elky> bazhang, are you around?
<bazhang> elky, yep
<elky> bazhang, have sir_burpalot, rosalia, taurusthetroll or boristhebear visited #ubuntu-ru today?
<bazhang> elky, let me check
<elky> we have a little outbreak of trolling in -women.
<elky> oh, and Katrina
<bazhang> not in the last few hours
<elky> k then, must be just a random who spotted "women" in the channel name and thought of the opportunities :(
<bazhang> seems so. they have really tight control of -ru nowadays
<elky> cool. it's all the same person coming back with different hosts, banevading. but if they were in -ru it'd give us something to bargain with them
<ubottu> overmind called the ops in #ubuntu (BLACKROCKBINXON is trolling)
<jrib> is ubuntu tweak sane?  or is it the next automatix?
<jrib> it seems like most people just use it to expose some obscure gconf settings which is okay...
<IdleOne> jrib: it is not supported but not officialy discouraged either
<IdleOne> as I understand it
<elky> in that it doesnt install a heap of stuff with --force-yes or whatever it is,
<IdleOne> yeah, it doesn't do that
<maco> a sane interface to obscure gconf settings sounds rather win to me
<IdleOne> I haven't used it but from what i read it adds medibuntu,getdeb and a couple of other repos but does not do it in a forced way.
<IdleOne> the user has to select what repos get added
<elky> the *matix scripts were written by people who really didn't even understand what sudo is.
<IdleOne> They could of had a good application but like elky said I think they went more in the direction of not trying to figure out the right way and just forcing things
<ubottu> In ubottu, RoyK said: !is is viltu tala Íslensk, /j #ubuntu-server-is
<ubottu> In ubottu, RoyK said: !no is Hvis du vil diskutere på norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<maco> !scanner
<ubottu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<maco> so that ^ is not very helpful on the kde front
<maco> kooka isnt in jaunty or karmic or lucid
<maco> also, simple-scan is the scanning app included in ubuntu now, so might want to replace gimp with that and just remove the kde suggestion (skanlite is, afaict, the only kde scanning app in the repos, and it is /horrid/)
<maco> actually i guess you could say gwenview if you wanted
<maco> (its an image viewer, but it does a bit of scanning too)
<topyli> the gimp doesn't scan out of the box btw, i don't know why it's on that list. there's an xsane plugin for it
<ubottu> overmind called the ops in #ubuntu (BLACKROCKBINXON is evading a ban)
<bazhang> false alarm
<maco> so maybe: Scanning software: simple-scan (GNOME), Gwenview (KDE), Xsane. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<ubottu> In ubottu, IdleOne said: scanner is Scanning software: simple-scan (GNOME), Gwenview (KDE), Xsane. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<IdleOne> just needs to be approved now
<bazhang> !scanner is <reply>  Scanning software: simple-scan (GNOME), Gwenview (KDE), Xsane. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<ubottu> But scanner already means something else!
<bazhang> !no scanner is <reply>  Scanning software: simple-scan (GNOME), Gwenview (KDE), Xsane. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<ubottu> I'll remember that bazhang
<bazhang> !scanner
<ubottu> Scanning software: simple-scan (GNOME), Gwenview (KDE), Xsane. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<IdleOne> fixed
<IdleOne> \o/ bazhang
<bazhang> :)
<maco> yay thanks bazhang
<bazhang> maco, :)
<Tm_T> meeting in 16 minutes?
<tsimpson> Tm_T: yeah, although we have nothing to discuss at the meeting
<topyli> Tm_T, yeah. doesn't look like a very long agenda though .)
<Tm_T> was just looking it, so I'll opt-out and go to sleep instead (:
<Tm_T> good night all (:)
<tsimpson> night \o
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Seveas said: !lts is Larger Test Sample
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
#ubuntu-ops 2010-05-09
<rww> A look-see at codygman would probably be a good idea. Linked to an nsfw comic, and is now talking about rm -rf :(
<rww> in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (17))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (17))
<ubottu> moetunes called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<jpds> !staff | hi.
<ubottu> hi.: hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, Pricey, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, stew or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<ubot3> In ubot3, sonofthewind said: what is your name
<jpds> ...
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Chinta said: ubottu: Sorry, what is it meant with words preceded by an exclamation mark (!). I'm sorry I'm not familiar with that.
<marienz> jpds: hi, do you still need something? Looks like there's not that many of us around on sundays :)
<ubottu> AcePresahw called the ops in #ubuntuone ()
<ubottu> AcePresahw called the ops in #ubuntu-proxy-users ()
<elky> marienz, if you're still around?
<marienz> yes
<marienz> I have someone in #freenode asking about a floodbot ban, but I think he's one of your regular #-ops visitors
<elky> marienz, could you help me remember how to lock down a channel and forward it on? :P
<tsimpson> marienz: he's a regular troll
<marienz> it's RobbiePreshaw, who triggered the floodbot as AcePresahw earlier
<tsimpson> elky: +if #new-channel should work
<marienz> iirc he's the same guy who regularly sets off triggers in all your channels?
<tsimpson> and set chanserv to guard
<elky> ta
<tsimpson> marienz: yes, that's him
<marienz> yes, what tsimpson said, and you probably want to mlock that +if.
<elky> tsimpson, um it seems to be wanting me to have op access in -women to set +if on -woman
<marienz> that is correct.
<elky> as in, be currently opped up to do it
<tsimpson> yes, you need +o in both channels now
<elky> ah
<marienz> you need to either be opped on the target or the target needs to have channel mode +F set.
<tsimpson> or set a certain channel mode in the target channel
<elky> i thought it was trying to alter the -women flags
<elky> which would break it
<marienz> (if you're not opped on the target you can ask someone who is to +F it for a few seconds)
<elky> i could, i just didn't want to break a channel
<elky> it doesn't explain /why/ when you try it, it just makes you think you're going to edit the "new channel"
<marienz> (the idea is to stop weirdos from banforwarding known troublemakers to a completely unrelated channel)
<marienz> yes, the ircd isn't very good at error messages :(
<elky> it's a good idea, yes.
<ikonia> hello
<elky> oh look who is back from his luxury holiday.
<elky> where's /my/ holiday? :P
<ikonia> I certainly wouldn't class it as luxury
<elky> you weren't subject to post-release trolls, i class that as luxury
<ikonia> yes, I timed that well
<Semitones> hey, I've got a hypothetical question
<Tm_T> hi
<Semitones> hi :)
<Semitones> If someone joined a channel and the first thing they said was "Whas up nigras??" what would you do?
<maco> tell them that language is not welcome
<maco> language things usually get a warning before a removal
<Semitones> yeahg
<Semitones> they're probably just being kind of silly too so maybe they'll stop
<Semitones> ty!
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, x3464 said: ubottu:  why is the security cert expired on launchpad.net when I attempt to login.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<roberto_> hey, apparently I need to be tested manually ?
<Flannel> roberto_: Hi.  Let me look into it
<roberto_> I changed ports.. should be fine
<roberto_> its really interesting because I applied the firmware fix to my router like 2 years ago
<Flannel> roberto_: Do you mind trying again?  Seems the bots were having some troubles, just join -read-topic and ask to be tested like you already did
<roberto_> ok
<roberto_> I think your bot is still having problems
<Flannel> roberto_: Please stay in this channel while you do it :)
<roberto_> oop :)
<roberto_> well, there's been another patch since 2 years ago, let me apply that. I guess people keep finding DCC exploits every so often
<roberto_> bbl
<Flannel> Hmmm, got stuck somewhere else.  Bother
<Flannel> He's still vunerable, obviously.
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
#ubuntu-ops 2011-05-02
<Onryo> A co-worker informed me that a Mr. Alan Pope (alan@ubuntu/member/popey) from the LoCo Council and the Ubuntu Community Council had instigated contact with me. Apparently Mr. Pope insinuated that I should come to this channel and “work things out”. I left a rather dull party full of drunkards and will be going to bed in the next 20 minutes.
<Onryo> There seemed to be some concern about the possible repercussions from further development from  factions of the Nordic development. I have not read what was fully said during that discussion as my co-worker had the discussion. If I understand right Mr. Pope, Linda and Markus Lindström spoke on Skype.
<Onryo> Is there anything that needs/should be said. I am not in the mood for sarcastic/arrogance
<Jordan_U> Onryo: Your ban in #ubuntu is not going to be lifted any time soon. Is there anything else that we can help you with (within the domain of IRC and the ubuntu channels)?
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (ioy89oy89 appears to be abusive - 5.5)
<IdleOne> Onryo: Please do not idle in this channel.
<Onryo> Jordan_U have perfectly illustrated my position on the matter. You have lost the holistic view on the matter can only wonder if other decisions are made on the same permissions as yours.
<Onryo> take care and good luck
<IdleOne> Onryo: Please stop wasting our time. the decision has been already made and the ban will not be lifted. Please part this channel.
<IdleOne> !appeals > Onryo if you wish to appeal.
<ubottu> Onryo, please see my private message
<Onryo> come over to #OpenBSD and see if it looks like this.
<ubottu> In ubottu, Onryo said: <popey> My name is Alan Pope. I'm on the Ubuntu LoCo Council and the Ubuntu Community Council.
<IdleOne> This behaviour supposedly from the "boss" at some company.
<elky> I'm still at a loss to understand what positive influence we gain from their presence.
<Jordan_U> Is calamari the same person that we banned for telling users to use sudo with graphical apps before?
<Jordan_U> Seems not.
<Flannel> 211.56.233.161 concerning anyone else? or am I being paranoid? (#u)
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<Madpilot> so, have we founded #ubuntu-yes-we-know-you-hate-unity yet?
<bazhang> <POOPHAMMMER> when i installed ubuntu it told me i would need to install linux
<Jordan_U> 22:38 < POOPHAMMMER> flooding is for the japanese
<Jordan_U> Any reason not to ban them?
<Jordan_U> It's a bit after the fact but still.
<bazhang> Jordan_U, he's +q, have him in PM
<Jordan_U> bazhang: Ahh, carry on then :)
<bazhang> ban forward taint_ here?
<bazhang> thanks IdleOne
<IdleOne> rage quit after you warned about language.
<IdleOne> he knew exactly what he was doing.
<bazhang> yeppers
<elky> <photon> you're a moron
<elky> He's not getting unmuted in a hurry.
<IdleOne> I tried :/
<elky> <photon> banning people for speaking their mind without any comment just outed you as a big big moron
<elky> I'm pretty sure "no" followed by "just, no" is commenting. Kthx.
<elky> (for log watchers, he wanted us to agree that wanting to torture osama is perfectly ok.)
<IdleOne> elky: his current nick in -ot is bad imo
<IdleOne> well the previous one
<elky> Now i'm being told I suck dick and am muslim.
<elky> by 'osamadeadyay'
<Madpilot> this will, of course, lead you to unban him immediately...
<elky> Obviously.
<elky> I'll get /right/ on that.
<IdleOne> threat to ban evade did not sit well
<Madpilot> that was either a threat to ban-evade, or a threat to bot flood. either way, not smart.
<IdleOne> I understand his position and I have felt the same way in the past about similar issues.
<elky> Madpilot, the latter is also the former, so yeah, epic smrts
<IdleOne> but that doesn't mean it is acceptable in ubuntu channels
<IdleOne> maybe banning him is not the right solution right now.
<elky> suggesting there ought to be exemptions to morality for certain people is the slipperiest slope evar.
<IdleOne> emotions are certainly running high for some
<IdleOne> I'm not saying exemption but maybe talking to him and trying to explain our point of view regarding the Ubuntu IRC aspect of it all.
<IdleOne> I am going to remove the ban, if someone else feels it needs to be replaced that is up to you.
<bazhang>  p5790677F.dip.t-dialin.net lars is back
<Pici> you sure?
<bazhang> yep
<Pici> Which channel?
<bazhang> <dasfefg> hello i  dont like gnome 3 and unit
<bazhang> #ubuntu
<Pici> ugh
<Pici> Well, it sucks that Deutsche Telekom users get dynamic addresses, but the wildcard ban I just set seems to match only him, although I only checked some of his recent joins.
<Pici> I don't think there is anything that freenode could do to help us with this, as a kline won't really take any more arguments than a ban will.
<bazhang> he clearly would just evade klines
<Pici> Right.
<bazhang> augh
<bazhang> this h4xors fellow was running a really nasty bot in ##linux the other day.
<Pici> How nasty?
<bazhang> waaaaay outside the freenode rules and code of conduct
<popey> @btlogin
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (yuyu appears to be abusive - 5.5)
<ikonia> sad
<Pici> That people think that those are real?
<ikonia> that people do it and that people think it's real
<DexterF> is that spambot/unregged thing for real or a scam? sounds fishy to me
<Tm_T> what where?
<LjL> DexterF: which one? we had a real spambot in #ubuntu. the ones asking question in #ubuntu-unregged are our legitimate bots
<DexterF> #ubuntu-unregged
<LjL> you're unlikely to get scammed by just answering a question anyway ;)
<DexterF> LjL: ah. ok. so there's a flood attack on ubuntu?
<LjL> there was some 20 minutes ago
<DexterF> LjL: well - a channel window get's opened without me opening it. if that can be automated I guess a lot more can, possibly by not much more that sending data. I prefer paranoia.
<LjL> DexterF: it's called channel forwarding, it's a freenode feature. you join #ubuntu, but since #ubuntu is +r and +f #ubuntu-unregged, you client gets directed to the latter instead.
<DexterF> LjL: I know of fwd, but I never seen it happened while in the channel before, only on joining. so I assumed that happens in the join process or not at all. well, learned sth new.
<LjL> DexterF: it does happen when you join
<DexterF> LjL: exactly. and I was forwarded while being around for quite a while already
<LjL> DexterF: that is strange. maybe you were disconnected and didn't realize?
<DexterF> LjL: oh, you're right! didn't notice. mystery solved.
<LjL> :)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (qwerty1234 appears to be abusive - 6)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (18))
<LjL> i'm going to test some important change in the floodbots, they might mode-spam a little, and possibly even msg-spam (though i hope not). namely, the change is that they're staying all opped, since i think each given one of them doesn't always react very quickly
<Tm_T> why idoru isn't on #u ?
<IdleOne> was removed
<Tm_T> yes, why
<IdleOne> not entirely sure to be honest but I believe there was some questions about false positives and reaction time
<Tm_T> well, the latest spammer didn't get any boot
<Tm_T> it did stay over a minute on the channel and parted
<tsimpson> see http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/04/24/%23ubuntu-meeting.html
<IdleOne> Tm_T: I think that is probably what LjL is working on with the floodbots
 * IdleOne guesses
<Tm_T> hopefully
<Tm_T> tsimpson: ah, thanks
<LjL> no, it's something else about the floodbots
<LjL> and a warm welcome to jaaaason ribeeeiro!
<LjL> *APPLAUSE*
<ikonia> hello Customs
<Customs> why did i get banned??
<ikonia> Customs: I asked you not to do the "hack the planet" stuff, you responded by doing "hack the planet", I banned you from the channel
<Customs> and how can i get back onto the channel??
<ikonia> well, you're going to take a break from the channel for now, as if you can't follow simple requests you're going to have a problem
<ikonia> !guidelines | Customs
<ubottu> Customs: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ikonia> Customs: reading those links on how to behave in the channel is also a good start
<Customs> so how long do i have to wait??
<ikonia> well, read the URL's and come back to me
<Customs> i dont need to read links on how to behave im not retarded
<ikonia> then why did you do repeat the line I asked you not to repeat
<Customs> i dont know
<ikonia> if you know how to behave why did you do the opposite of what I asked you to do ?
<ikonia> then you don't know how to behave/control your self, therefore you can't use the channel
<LjL> uhm - any idea why Carlos| got banned by the floodbot?
<Customs> I think i know how to behave, im sorry can i go back on now?? because i want to ask questions about setting up an apache server on my machi9ne
<ikonia> Customs: sorry no, you can take 24 hours from now to think about what to do next time someone asks you to do something
<Customs> can i get banned from the banned section??
<ikonia> LjL: no idea
<ikonia> nothing untoward
<ikonia> Customs: sorry, I don't understand
<Customs> is it possible to get banned from ubuntu-ops
<LjL> yes
<ikonia> yes, but that would be unwise
<Customs> lol then where do you go to??
<ikonia> just take 24 hours to think about your response to requests and how to behave in the channel, come back to #ubuntu-ops and we'll resolve your ban
<Customs> matt??
<ikonia> Customs: if you come back in 24 hours someone in here will be more than happy to resolve your ban
<Customs> MATT??
<ikonia> (myself included but not everyone is always active at the same time)
<ikonia> Customs: do you understand ?
<Customs> lol im 14 can i not have any fun??
<ikonia> no
<LjL> not at the expense of #ubuntu
<Customs> this is like school man
<ikonia> do you understand
<ikonia> Customs: do you understand the terms I've laid out to you ?
<Customs> do you even work for ubuntu??
<Customs> and yes i do
<ikonia> ok, if you understand, please leave this channel and return in 24 hours and we'll resolve your ban
<Customs> do you work for ubuntu??
<ikonia> where I work is not relevent
<Customs> mcdonalds??
<ikonia> Customs: to show you can take instructions, please leave the channel and return in 24 hours
<Customs> Microsoft??
<ikonia> Customs: I'll ask you one more time, please leave the channel and return in 24 hours
<Customs> Hack the planet??
<ikonia> the ban has now been extended to a week
<Customs> to a week!!!!
<ikonia> Customs: could you please leave this channel now and return in a week
<Customs> awww cmon not a week!!!
<LjL> Customs: it's entirely your call. it could have been 24 hours had you not behaved "smart" in here.
<ikonia> Customs: if you do not follow the instruction to leave the channel, I'll just keep increasing the ban,
<ikonia> please leave now and return in a week
<Customs> but i need ubuntu!!!
<ikonia> Customs: then you should have not behaved so foolish
<Customs> i was having fun!!1
<ikonia> Customs: please leave the channel now (last time I'll ask) and return in a week
<Customs> do you know what it feels like to be banned??
<ikonia> ok - enough now, 2 weeks
<ikonia> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<Customs> i dont get it
<Customs> what did i do!!!
<Customs> i have the right to know the terms!!!
<ikonia> stop wasting my time - I could not make it clearer, leave the channel and return in 24 hours, fail, leave the channel and return in a week, fail
<ikonia> don't play dumb, stop wasting my time and others,
<Customs> am i banned from all channel??
<ikonia> just #ubuntu
<Customs> lol
<LjL> Customs: you're banned from #ubuntu, and you're honestly not making your ban any shorter
<ikonia> topyli:
<ikonia> thank you tomaw
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> Customs: it would be unwise for you to continue this
<ikonia> leave the channel now
<Customs> I want to know why i am banned for so long
<topyli> Customs: please don't get banned from this channel too, as it will make resolving your #ubuntu ban more difficult
<Customs> what will happen then??
<LjL> Customs: because you refused to read the guidelines and kept arguing, simple enough
<topyli> Customs: please leave this channel for now, read the ubuntu irc guidelines and return in a couple of weeks as instructed
<LjL> i think i have fixed the thing that caused Carlos| to be banned when you banned Customs, please apologize to them on my behalf if they come back
<ikonia> LjL: sure thing
<DexterF> wow. being played by a 14 yo troll and then ban some random guy by accident while playing wannabe guru. that's rich.
<maco> DexterF: do you need assistance, or are you just rubber-necking?
<DexterF> just gadflying rather
<DexterF> well, whatever.
<LjL> ^ why we have to keep this channel closed to people
<elky> mhm
<bazhang> * [H4x0rs] (~hacker@adsl196-146-43-217-196.adsl196-10.iam.net.ma): hacker
<bazhang> ban evading
<LjL> thought as much
#ubuntu-ops 2011-05-03
<LjL> btw feel free to review cam's ban. i personally have zero tolerance for gratuitous bashing of people who made a small mistake.
<bazhang> arphetic does not seem to be so much asking for support , as complaining about he/she does not like Natty
<genii-around> Maybe we need #ubuntu-complaints-dept
<Jordan_U> Don't expect me to op at the moment as I have severe lag.
<Jordan_U> But I agree that arphetic is pushing it.
<bazhang> "Microsoft Ubuntu 11.04"
<Jordan_U> bazhang: I think it's probably time to deal with arphetic, and I can't due to lag.
<ubottu> In ubottu, LjL said: !unregged is <reply> #ubuntu-unregged is where users are redirected on joining #ubuntu, when they're either unidentified and the channel requires people to !register due to spam problems, or "join throttling" kicked in. If you're a registered user, it's possible that your client didn't identify in time before joining.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (uotuiouio appears to be abusive - 6)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (17))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (17))
<ubottu> gartral called the ops in #ubuntu (hyu)
<gartral> I have a request: can we make a ubottu trigger to instruct people on how too switch too Gnome-classic?
<topyli> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<topyli> like that :)
<gartral> ohh. i didn't see it in the list! thanks! I was getting of typing it out, lol
<topyli> :)
<pennnn> i wpuld complain about starminN
<pennnn> [10:33] <Starminn> !enter > pennnn [10:33] <ubottu> pennnn, please see my private message [10:33] <Starminn> !details > pennnn [10:34] <Starminn> !patience > pennnn
<gartral> have a good day ops!
<Starminn> For all the is pure and good, could somebody please have a talk with pennnn from the #ubuntu channel?
<Starminn> /s/the/that
<ASEDDDD> hello
<jussi> good afternoon ASEDDDD
<ASEDDDD> why cant get help in ubuntu-offtopic
<jussi> ASEDDDD: because its offtopic ?
<ASEDDDD> no look:
<ASEDDDD> thegoodcushion>
<ASEDDDD> [11:36] == ASEDDDD [57976a33@gateway/web/freenode/ip.87.151.106.51] has joined #ubuntu-offtopic [11:36] <ASEDDDD> hi i am not sure if gnome 3 oir kde is besser [11:36] <chu_> Most people won't read, so sounds good. [11:36] <Flannel> chu_: or this: http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssi [11:36] <chu_> ASEDDDD: Neither, use awesome [11:36] <ASEDDDD> chu_ dont like awesome :( [11:37] <chu_> Missing out [11:37] <chu_> Flannel: Good arti
<ASEDDDD> no
<ASEDDDD> its wrong sorry
<jussi> ASEDDDD: Im there, and can read backsrcoll.
<ASEDDDD> i9ts in
<ASEDDDD> ubuntu-offtopic
<ASEDDDD> I asked about advice and chu_ always telled me his shit
<ASEDDDD> about awesome
<ASEDDDD> and when i said, i dont want it, he said, so you dont get help here
<jussi> ASEDDDD: its likely you should know that you dont get help there. as I mentioned via ubottu in #ubuntu, "which is best" questions should be asked from bestbot
<ASEDDDD> i asked if a ppa is safe
<ASEDDDD> should i ask this to bot ? lol
<ASEDDDD> lol
<jussi> no, you asked whether gnome 3 or kde is better...
<ASEDDDD> wwhy do you lie jussie?
<jussi> [11:36] <ASEDDDD> hi i am not sure if gnome 3 oir kde is besser
<ASEDDDD> [11:40] <ASEDDDD> gnome 3 is only available per ppa [11:40] <ASEDDDD> and it can be very buggy, righ t? [11:41] <chu_> Ok... Awesome is available from the repos.
<ASEDDDD> i asked about gnome 3
<ASEDDDD> and he told me awesome
<ASEDDDD>  
<bazhang> this is gurke_ et al
<bazhang> Pici, he somehow got around the wildcard ban
<LjL> good morning. did the bots do anything untoward this night?
<bazhang> LjL, not that I saw
<LjL> good good
<LjL> i think i am supposed to lose my +o in #ubuntu today, so i'm not doing op actions unless i'm given the go-ahead...
<ikonia> LjL: if you've got it - just keep hold of it, help is appreciated
<bazhang> LjL, indeed, it'd be nice for you to keep it
<LjL> it's gone now ;) but maybe i'll apply for ops
<topyli> LjL: i would assume your application wouldn't be badly hurt even if your wiki page isn't the best ever :)
<topyli> (didn't look, maybe it is!)
<LjL> that's a relief topyli, i have a hatred for shiny personal wiki page =)
<topyli> do make one though
<LjL> i have one
<topyli> right
<LjL> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LorenzoJLucchini
<Pici> hah
<topyli> right :)
<Pici> LjL: You forgot the unfinished floodbots ;)
<topyli> just add a section for endorsements and this will be the most contradictory wiki page ever
<LjL> yeah i should probably talk about the bots a little, at least they're relevant to ubuntu
<topyli> oh yes there is nothing about either irc or ubuntu
<bazhang> he never helps there!
<topyli> oh ubuntu is mentioned though
<bazhang> "watches the watchers"
<bazhang> we need it tbh
<jussi> epic wiki page :D
 * LjL never remembers the ubuntu wiki syntax, how do you make a named internal link?
<LjL> oh it's just like metawiki, somehow i assumed it had to be different :P
<LjL> mediawiki even
<bazhang> I just copy and paste once in unlocked/editing mode
<LjL> bots added!
<bazhang> irc 24/7 support added!
<jussi> bazhang: LjL 24/7? nahh... have you _ever_ seen LjL here between 0600 and 1300 italian time?
<jussi> :P
<LjL> i thought those were just fictional hours...?
<jussi> LOL
<LjL> section about bots now made better
<jussi> hahaha: It's fun because the categories it guesses are never right.
<jussi> funny, but close to true :P :P
 * jussi hugs LjL
<jussi> mostly because not many people teach it stuff
<LjL> blame bayes!
<LjL> naah, i've spent ages teaching it, and it never improved :P
<jussi> hehe
<bazhang> hehe
<LjL> jussi: anyway i think you ought to do op recruitment before releases, not after :P
<knome> Ungika is throwing the 'bruder' stuff at #xubuntu, was he a known troll?
<Pici> still?
<knome> yes
<knome> and pinging ba zhang, you and ik onia
<Pici> I'm trying the ignore him and maybe he'll stop approach.
<LjL> it never worked with me
<ikonia> I'm actually speaking with him now
<ikonia> see'ing if we could just let him use the channels normally
<Pici> ikonia: good luck
<ikonia> time has passed, maybe time to resolve ?
<ikonia> he's just ignoring me now, he pm'd me saying "ola" but hasn't responded,
<ikonia> no joy at all
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (yuity appears to be abusive - 6)
<bazhang> appears to be indeed
<Pici> So now this bot is free to come back and terrorize another channel since idoru didn't kill it?
<LjL> Pici: maybe, but other channels *are* now being terrorized but by *different* IPs
<LjL> these people don't tend to reuse an IP in the first place
<LjL> still, idoru could be fine. it just needs to be tuned a bit. i'm looking forward for that to happen.
 * Pici sighs
<pankaj> hi there
<Pici> pankaj: Hi. How can we help you today?
<Pici> I wonder if theres a way to tell how many users have decided to use Classic Ubuntu versus Unity.
<IdleOne> create a poll, send to all ubuntu mailing lists?
<charlie-tca> won't that be in popcon?
<Pici> charlie-tca: As I understand it, package installs are in popcon, not what settings users have chosen to use, and since they both are installed by default..
<charlie-tca> I see.
<Pici> I'm really really unhappy that we're hitting peaks in #ubuntu days after a release.
<Jordan_U> A survey is more likely to be filled out by people with a strong opinion on the issue, and strong opinions are much more likely to be unfavorable than favorable.
<Pici> Indeed.
<Corey> Pici: Peaks in what sense?
<Pici> Corey: More people in #ubuntu right now than there were on release day.
<Corey> Pici: Why does that make you unhappy?
<Corey> Indicative of things breaking?
<Pici> Corey: Exactly.
<Corey> Yeah, my netbook ate itself upon upgrade for the second consecutive release. :-/
<Corey> I realize that my anecdote isn't data, but still...
<Jordan_U> It's data, just not information ;)
<LjL> Pici: not like breakage wasn't to be expected with this release, though
<LjL> Pici: do you have precise usercount stats for previous releases as well? i don't have those
<Pici> LjL: Just because it was expected doesn't mean I have to like it.
<Pici> LjL: I have 10.04 on this graph: http://status.nullcortex.com/other/other/irccount.html
<LjL> Pici: interesting graphs but would need other releases to compare to i guess. i can get graphs of message activity (if i can resurrect the scripts that do that), but not user count itself, although maybe activity is a better indicator anyway, not sure
<LjL> Pici: also, of course you have to like it, ubuntu is not about sadness and hatred
<Pici> LjL: I have an activity graph as well.
<LjL> my graphs are better than your graphs
<Pici> The insecure SQL graphs?
<LjL> :(
<LjL> y u call my lack of security insecure
<Pici> LjL: Because I remember you specifically warning me not to share the link because it was insecure.
<LjL> Pici: on an unrelated note, i wonder why my server's hard drive has got corrupted. every sector contains a string "PICI TOLD ME TO DO THIS", it must be some magnetic interference
<hypatia> Magizian spammity spam spam
<Pici> Yeah, I ended up banning them in #ubuntu too
<hypatia> Pici: fromt he googles he seems to go way back as a net.kook
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (rt6765 appears to be abusive - 6)
#ubuntu-ops 2011-05-04
<LjL> [02:15:02] *** Nisstyre is now known as Mark_Shuttlecock.
 * Jordan_U doubts that AlexGer has actually gotten that error from Ubuntu, and further doubts that they have any intention of actually trying Ubuntu.
<IdleOne> you mean the camerabin error?
<Jordan_U> IdleOne: "No installable kernel was found in the defined APT sources." during install.
<IdleOne> yeah I looked at scroll back I had confused them with someone else
<bazhang> the main helpers razzing unity and telling people to stay away from natty is not acceptable in my opinion
<bazhang> pointing out other options, like gnome classic mode, unity 2d and the like are fine, but to say in a somewhat veiled manner -unity sucks- just invites more of the same
<IdleOne> +1
<Tm_T> bazhang: agreed, support channels are not the place to push anyones opinions
<Sterist> does anyone have a contact with the PSubuntu forum?
<Sterist> --moderators
<IdleOne> PSUbuntu?
<Sterist> ps3's ubuntu page
<Jordan_U> I would be surprised if anyone did. And this isn't really the place anyway.
<IdleOne> Sterist: ah, non-official builds. I don't know...
<Sterist> i figured as much but asking in the main channel is pretty much hopeless
<Sterist> sorry
<IdleOne> there must be a contact us link on their forums
<hypatia> whois their domain
<hypatia> :D
<Sterist> ...there are still official builds cranking out for ps3 (but they dont install) all available from alternate downloads link
<Sterist> the forums are dead as a doornail
<Sterist> :(
<IdleOne> Sterist: what I meant by non-official was that Canonical is not involved afaik. not an official derivative.
<Sterist> pretty sure the ps3 builds are run-of-the-mill PPC64
<bazhang> #ubuntu-ps3 iirc
<Sterist> oooh ty
<Sterist> lol you just made it :( oh well, i'll cease convo on this channel. sorry
<ubottu> llutz called the ops in #ubuntu (Guest66097 trolling, spamming)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from guest66097)
<ubottu> In ubottu, llutz said: no fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<ubottu> shcherbak called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> surprised idoru did not get hyu
<tsimpson> bazhang: idoru is not in #ubuntu
<bazhang> tsimpson, ah sorry, thought it was
<tsimpson> it was, but not now
<bazhang> must be thinking of another channel
<bazhang> ah right
<tsimpson> it was decided at a meeting to trial removing it: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/04/24/%23ubuntu-meeting.html
<bazhang> okay thanks
<bazhang> not sure why someone is using minimal install if they cannot get to the command line
<LjL> bots behaved correctly?
<bazhang> well they kinda went crazy and all did +q and then -q on a serial spammer <hyu>
 * LjL greps
<LjL> hmm. well i guess they behaved as expected, mostly (the spam was not of the kind that would trigger a ban) - the bad thing is the multiple -q, i'll have to fix that somehow
<LjL> and by the way, on the topic of triggering bans - i've made a change yesterday, now whenever someone is "detected as abusive", they get banned for good
<LjL> the !ops message here has been changed to specify that
<LjL> and also, they get a PM saying they should join #ubuntu-ops if it's an error
<bazhang> added to akick ?
<LjL> no no, just banned as opposed to temporarily muted
<bazhang> ah right
<Flannel> What sort of false positives has that been having?
<Flannel> s/sort/percentage/
<LjL> Flannel: not many to my knowledge, since it always called !ops in the first place so ops would have complained about any false positives, i imagine ;)
<LjL> let me try something
<LjL> +q me by nickname and +z the channel please
<LjL> (and stay opped if you want to see)
<Flannel> in #u?
<LjL> yes
<LjL> i'm going to spam a little - the +q is so that my spam isn't seen by users
<Flannel> mhmm, I gathered as much
<Flannel> auto_bleh will remove it in 10 (in case I die, etc, but fair warning)
<LjL> did good to test, as it isn't working =)
 * LjL is bit puzzled
<jussi> LjL: also, having 3 of them opped creates a bit of modespam everytime they -q someone
<LjL> jussi: yeah that's what bazhang pointed out i think. wish the server ignored the other -q's (it does ignore +q's)
<LjL> i'll have to find a solution to that
<Flannel> No notification, by the way.
<LjL> indeedely
<Flannel> LjL: I think you're back to normal now
<LjL> yes, good idea to point that out
<Flannel> LjL: So don't go spouting randomness :)
<LjL> jussi: i should have worked around the -q spam now, but anyway i might eventually just go back to having only one opped at a time. i thought having all three opped would improve reaction time, but i'm not even so sure
<LjL> jussi: have you seen/pondered my -council request of yesterday?
<jussi> LjL: ahh yes - I was waiting for you to join -bots-team
<LjL> ok Flannel can you +zq again? last time, i promise! maybe.
<bazhang> ashmew2 is a known issue from u-r-p days
<Flannel> LjL: 10 minutes again
<Pici> eh?
<LjL> what the hell, it still doesn't work
<LjL> Pici: testing bots
<Pici> LjL: ah
<LjL> i think i've broken the whole flood thing :\ reverting to old code
<LjL> although i don't see how i broke it
<LjL> actually, maybe i know. removing the floodbots for a moment to test them in different channel
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (LjL appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> permaban!
<LjL> =) sorry, are going to be a few fake calls
<Flannel> LjL: you're done in #u
<LjL> ok
<LjL> going to continue testing in #floodbot anyway
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (LjL appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY - 6)
<LjL> Flannel: so basically all the testing in #ubuntu was useless, because i forgot about a foundamental thing - that when you mute someone manually, then the floodbots won't act on that specific mute again :)
<Pici> -ot is especially annoying today.
<LjL> Pici: you mean language calls are especially annoying?
<Pici> LjL: Everything.
<topyli> this is like star trek. "commander LjL, the bots can't take much more"
<LjL> i think one of these days the bots will revolt and permban me
<topyli> "don't tell me what the bots can take! i created them!"
<LjL> the question is, will they do that first or will you :P
<bazhang> * [h4x0rs] (~maroccain@adsl196-211-58-217-196.adsl196-10.iam.net.ma): maroccain
<LjL> oh lord
<LjL> so it was maroccain yesterday too?
<bazhang> if someone else wants to handle this. he PM me some very nasty stuff last time I banned him for praising bin laden, and going on and on in that vein
<bazhang> he is ban evading, at the very least
<LjL> he managed to be banned from ##club too
<LjL> that really does mean he's bad :P
<bazhang> and ##linux
<bazhang> along with very bad bot
<ikonia> is h4x0rs evading yes/no ?
<bazhang> yes
<ikonia> it's the same guy we spoke about the other day I assume
<bazhang> yes
<bazhang> very abusive and openly calling attention to his ban evading
<ikonia> yes, I remember this discussion the other day
<bazhang> LPIC is the linux exam?
<LjL> je ne sais pas
<Pici> I believe so.
<bazhang> <sabri_icone> i want some document or blank exam if possible
<Pici> ...
<Pici> Thats likely for testing themselves, than for cheating.
<Pici> Or at least I hope.
<LjL> still not quite ontopic, is it?
<bazhang> alumni exam?
<bazhang> blackbit wants to give me the Turing Test , I presume as he's PM'd me
<LjL> well drop the joke and tell him you're not a bot?
<bazhang> since lmsensors got dropped in natty what replaces it? gkrellm?
<bazhang> err lm-sensors
<LjL> oh lord lm-sensors dropped? :(
<bazhang> bizarre. when I just upgraded , it said obselete, but the bot says its still in
<ikonia> I was surprised pidgin was still in main also
<jpds> Wait, you guys haven't done the LPIC?
<jpds> LjL: Point him at
<jpds> http://lpi.org/eng/certification/the_lpic_program/lpic_1/exam_101_sample_questions
<bazhang> I can barely install packages with apt!
<LjL> pointed
<LjL> [15:42:10] --> Nisstyre has joined this channel (~nisstyre@infocalypse-net.info).
<LjL> yesterday night this used changed nicks to Mark_Shuttlecock and some "other" user started asking him trollish things about Ubuntu being broken
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (ssfdre37 appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY - 5)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (ssfdre37 appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY - 5)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (ssfdre37 appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY - 5)
<jrib> at least they are original
<jrib> oh wait
<LjL> people, how about if the bots set a (brief?) +r every time there is a k-line?
<jrib> no :(
<LjL> lately, i've often seen someone joining, getting k-lined, and then someone else gets through
<Pici> LjL: how short?
<LjL> two minutes?
<jrib> do k-lines really involve groups of ips more often than a single ip?
<LjL> i wouldn't know that
<LjL> i think in these cases i'm seeing, the k-lines are happening because these people are being recognized as open proxies shortly after joining
<LjL> but i'm not really sure
<IdleOne> Why doesn't freenode just deny access to any open proxy?
<LjL> because how does it know it's an open proxy?
<IdleOne> beats me
<IdleOne> guess my question was stupid
<LjL> not particularly
<LjL> but there are two ways to detect open proxies
<LjL> one is to use a blacklist, in which case you can just deny access
<LjL> the other is probing on the fly, but then what happens if the proxy doesn't reply immediately?
<IdleOne> it can't send to channel until it replies
<LjL> it's conjectures, mind, i don't know how it really works on freenode
<LjL> IdleOne: well if it's not a proxy, then it quite possibly will never reply
<IdleOne> ok I clearer know nothing about this
<IdleOne> :)
<IdleOne> clearly*
<Pici> 'go kiss a cobra'?
<Pici> o.O
<jrib> yes, wasn't sure how to take that...
<IdleOne> not nicely
<IdleOne> it is clear to me what it meant
<jrib> I was going to pm, but whatever
<Pici> I guess its sort of similar to 'kiss my asp'
<IdleOne> more front facing but yeah
<jrib> 60 hits on google for "go kiss a cobra"
<Pici> Wierd.
<Pici> Weird too
<Pici> IdleOne: lars is still banned in -ot, right?
<IdleOne> afaik
<IdleOne> chronic ban evader he is
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1777 users, 2 overflows, 1779 limit))
<IdleOne> LjL: wasn't Nysstyre an issue yesterday?
<IdleOne> Nisstyre
<IdleOne> *
<LjL> IdleOne: yes, about when i went to bed he nicked to Mark_Shuttlecock. he said nothing himself that i saw, but another user made reference to him
<LjL> another user who could of course have been the same user
<IdleOne> ok well he isn't using a bad nick now. Will keep a look out
 * jrib wonders what the most gratuitous use of pastebin ever is
<Pici> jrib: I thought that was the floodbots
<jrib> haha
<LjL> jrib:  http://pastebin.com/VGupZ3qn
<jrib> heh
<jrib> http://pastebin.com/nDYHgqV0 *
<LjL> jrib: http://pastebin.com/gS0TCu3A
<Flannel> LjL: I did find you!
<jrib> LjL: haha
#ubuntu-ops 2011-05-05
<LjL> teadict always makes me smile =)
<arand> Hello, I suggested a !bootinfoscript (& alais !bootinfo) a while ago, would it be possible to add that one or was it not added for a particular reason?
<Jordan_U> +1 from me for having a boot info script factoid. I know I would use it often.
<IdleOne> !bootinfoscript is <reply> To diagnose boot issues, you can use the Boot Info Script available from http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/ Run the script with !sudo and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<ubottu> I'll remember that, IdleOne
<IdleOne> arand: good?
<arand> IdleOne: Excellent! :)
<arand> Add !bootinfo is <alias> !bootinfoscript as well?
<IdleOne> !bootinfo is <alias> !bootinfoscript
<ubottu> Factoid '!bootinfoscript' does not exist
<IdleOne> !bootinfoscript
<ubottu> To diagnose boot issues, you can use the Boot Info Script available from http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/ Run the script with !sudo and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<IdleOne> !bootinfo is <alias> !bootinfoscript
<IdleOne> !bootinfo
<IdleOne> hmm
<IdleOne> !bootinfo is <alias> !bootinfoscript
<ubottu> Factoid '!bootinfoscript' does not exist
<IdleOne> !bootinfo is <alias> bootinfoscript
<ubottu> I'll remember that, IdleOne
<IdleOne> !bootinfo
<ubottu> To diagnose boot issues, you can use the Boot Info Script available from http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/ Run the script with !sudo and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<IdleOne> there we go
<arand> Thanks!
<IdleOne> thank you.
<IdleOne> Jordan_U: you should be capable of adding factoids also
<Jordan_U> IdleOne: I am, just wanted agreement from at least one other person :)
<IdleOne> ah ok
<IdleOne> next time I will just +1 and let you do it :)
<Jordan_U> This time particularly as I probably ask people to use boot info script a *lot* more than anyone else, so I wanted to be sure it was more generally useful.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Dylan-sama appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Dylan-sama appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (fishermann appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (fishermann appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> edbian called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (hgktyu appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (hgj67inm appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (hgj67inm appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<Omega> spammer in #ubuntu
<Corey> Floodbot is busted?
<Omega> Well, there were multiple spammers.
<Omega> (multiple nicks atleast)
<Corey> Looks like it's an emergency mode issue.
<IdleOne> Corey: why would lorez be allowed to curse and not you :P
<IdleOne> also don't think I won't remove either of you just cuz your staff :P
<IdleOne> you're*
<IdleOne> heh
<Corey> IdleOne: Hey, you can remove him if you'd like.  Frankly he scares the hell out of me, so... :-)
<IdleOne> haha
<IdleOne> I need a reason to remove.
<Corey> Nah, LoRez is good people.
<IdleOne> he is a little to brusque sometimes
<Omega> (Can I squeeze a few words in?)
<Omega> May I even.
<Omega> I don't know either party, but I think it's best if you tell him that he is a little too brusque sometimes, so he knows what he should work on.
<IdleOne> hahahah I removed lorez
<IdleOne> I don't think he appreciates my humour :/
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (rwe45 appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY - 5.5)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (rwe45 appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY - 5.5)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (awfjq appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY - 4.5)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (awfjq appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY - 4.5)
<oCean> good morning
<oCean> please notice <k|oWn> in #ubuntu
<oCean> also andyland suggesting the rm command (if you're stupid enough to try it. you get what you deserve)
 * ikonia wakes
 * jussi waves in ikonia's direction
 * Tm_T surfs in shallow water
<bazhang_> Omega, was there anything else we could help you with?
<ikonia> Omega: ping
<bazhang_> bilal is cdbs right?
<Pici> Yes.
<Pici> lars_t_h isn't larstorben btw.
<bazhang_> right
<bazhang_> laaaaaa at last check
<bazhang_> icecat? isn't that the debain one?
<bazhang_> what is pentaho
<Pici> I could be mistaken, but I thought it was some DTS engine for doing exports from databases and things
<bazhang_> libpentaho-reporting-flow-engine-java-openoffice.org is the only thing I found
<bazhang_> * [Blockcold] (~jack@122.163.166.141): Jack    <-- bet thats jungli
<Pici> hrm
<bazhang_> so cedric_ is saying that he really does not like unity, it seems
<ikonia> bazhang_: it is
<Pici> which is?
<ikonia> as long as he keeps out of ubuntu he can do what he wants
<Pici> oh, him
<ikonia> blockcold/jungli
<jussi> Pici: who was that?
<Pici> jussi: larstorben
<jussi> oh.
<ikonia> I wish he'd play elsewhere
<Pici> Me too
<ikonia> not quite sure what he gets out of it
<bazhang_> still in #ubuntu
<ikonia> where ?
<Pici> bazhang_: hes muted. See -ops-monitor
<bazhang_> Pici, okay, my mistake
<ikonia> Pici: you ubuntard helping him !
<ikonia> help from the very thing he mocks
<LjL> what do you all think about the floodbots being all opped? scary, less mode spam, too much spam, quicker response, useless?
<ikonia> not noticed much difference to the idle eye to be honest
<genii-around> LjL: It makes me feel like bowing to my floodbot overlords
<LjL> if there is a difference, it's subtle, ideally they should ban/mute spammers after one line instead of after several, by virtue of the fact that each bot sets the mode on its own server
<genii-around> The thing i noticed most actually is that now they don't have an +o barrage of spam
<LjL> that should be an advantage, yeah
<Pici> ikonia: Honestly, I didbn't even notice that he was the one asking the question.  I thought it was some other user without a clue.
<ikonia> Pici: I'm only teasing
<ikonia> Pici: about two line up he called #ubuntu ubuntards for "stealing" his cloak
<ikonia> hence my comment to you, just joking
<Pici> ikonia: yep )
<ikonia> I love the pushing of responsibility "#ubuntu took my cloak" - rather than, I behaved like a fool so freenode took it
<Da|Mummy> why cant i send msg to #ubuntu?
<Da|Mummy> i have a question, but it wont let me ask
<ikonia> hi there Da|Mummy
<ikonia> one moment and we'll look into it for you
<Da|Mummy> thanks
<ikonia> Da|Mummy: it appears to be because you pust swastickers into the channel
<Da|Mummy> bah
<Da|Mummy> i cant deny that :{ i was toying around with unicode :|
<ikonia> any reason you randomly did that ?
<ikonia> ok, so if I remove the mute, can you please keep it a bit more under control ?
<Da|Mummy> of course
<Da|Mummy> sorry about that
<ikonia> give me a minute please
<ikonia> Da|Mummy: try it now
<Da|Mummy> thank you
<ikonia> Da|Mummy: no problem, happy to help
<jussi> I wish they were all that easy
<ikonia> hello totem
<totem> oh hi, wrong channel
<ikonia> no problem
<Pici> IdleOne: tneva82 has been told a few times to stay on-topic
<IdleOne> ok
<IdleOne> looks like we got a troll in the making
<IdleOne> @mark #ubuntu tneva82 warned about off topic. possibly running unsupported version of ubuntu. appears to want to waste time and complain.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<IdleOne> any reason to allow tneva82 to continue ranting? He has made it clear he plans on installing an unsupported version.
<Pici> no reason.
<popey> Ender_nothome isnt helping here
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (fatazzes appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY - 4.5)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (fatazzes appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY - 4.5)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (fatazzes appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY - 4.5)
<LjL> hmm is maroccain ban evading again?
<IdleOne> where?
<LjL> h4x0rs in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> FloodBot2 sets mode: +zq h4x0rs!*@*
<IdleOne> don't see anything else
<LjL> he's maroccain, and i think he's banned
<IdleOne> can't find anything for that nick
<IdleOne> you sure?
<IdleOne> if he isn't breaking any rules right now...
<LjL> no, that's why i said "i think" :P but i thought someone (ikonia?) yesterday was complaining that he was ban evading
<LjL> http://ubottu.com/bans.cgi?channel=&operator=&query=h4x0r&kicks=on&bans=on&oldbans=on&mutes=on&oldmutes=on&floodbots=on gives "please don't evade bans, join #ubuntu-ops if you want to seriously discuss your ban"
<IdleOne> you want to handle it if he shows up?
<LjL> IdleOne: tbh it's not clear to me what the original ban that ikonia was acting on *was*, i'm with you in not being able to find it. i do know this guy is pretty obnoxious in general, though
<IdleOne> well, we can leave it to ikonia in that case :)
<IdleOne> I suspect he will be back with a different nick soon if not already
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (ssfdre40 appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY - 5.5)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (ssfdre40 appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY - 5.5)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (ssfdre40 appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY - 5.5)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (18))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<LjL> well flood is maybe excessive innit
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (rh45y appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (rh45y appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (rh45y appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<LjL> onjoin spam?
<Pici> yeah.
<Pici> 16:06:28 <?guuqjw> free games www.pregames.info
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood during emergency mode)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (f45665 appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mang0 appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<Flannel> mang0 is not abusive.  Has also not been muted.
<LjL> yeah i don't get it. that he wasn't abusive, well, that's bad if the bot triggers on something like that, but i guess it's possible... but i have no idea how it would give that message and not actually mute
<Flannel> I'm more worried about the false positive than the broken muting :)
<LjL> oh i know why there was no mute - webchat user
<LjL> you're right about the false positive
<LjL> uhm, it was lagging it seems. changing it so that it bans even while in emergency mode (a change i just did) was probably not such a good idea.
<LjL> i guess there was a valid reason why i initially did it the other way, even though it favors spammers :P
 * genii-around makes a pot of coffee for the crew before leaving
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Andy_C appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<LjL> hell no
<LjL> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<Andy_C> hi, i copied and pasted some output from terminal into #ubuntu and was blocked by the floodbot
<LjL> Andy_C: yeah, fixed. sorry
<elky> Andy_C, you should use pastebin in the future though
<elky> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Andy_C> i will
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (shmup_ appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<LjL> christ i messed this up horribly
<Andy_C> did my post go through?
<Andy_C> or was it completely blocked?
<LjL> Andy_C: no
<Andy_C> okay thanks
<LjL> Andy_C: in case you don't know, you can probably hit your up-arrow to post it again
<Flannel> Unmuted shmup_ and sent him a query explaining.
<LjL> i'm opped as floodbot (that's probably obvious), will put the bots back after fixing them
<LjL> hope pirates don't assault right now
<Flannel> That's what we have operators for.
<Andy_C> LjL: I am using pidgin, the up arrow doesn't seem to work
<Andy_C> also, i am still getting a response of 'Cannot send to channel' after each post
<LjL> are you?
<LjL> maybe i unmuted you incorrectly
<LjL> a moment
<Flannel> Yeah
<Flannel> LjL: You -b not -q
<LjL> yeah thanks
<LjL> Andy_C: try now please
<Flannel> Andy_C: got that one
<Andy_C> muchas gracias (it is after all cinco de mayo)
<LjL> :)
<LjL> sorry again
#ubuntu-ops 2011-05-06
<Flannel> Did the web interface for ubottu's search change?
<Flannel> I can't seem to search for anything in the comments anymore.  Looks like it's just nick/mask.
<Pici> I didn't think it ever searched in the comments
<Flannel> I thought it used to.  Maybe that's just me never noticing.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (a-02m appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<IdleOne> tonyyarusso: koheleth has been borderline all night long
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne: Noted, but I'm not going to care until after I'm done making my sandwich :P
<IdleOne> haha, fair enough
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (ssfdre39 appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (awfjq appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (ytuuio6 appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ubottu> sagaci called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> myrk called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> atomhunter called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<eoss> I NEED UNBAN FROM UBUNTU
<IdleOne> not going to happen
<eoss> WHY
<IdleOne> because I asked you not to curse and you did it again and worse.
<eoss> ITS MY CULTURE
<IdleOne> come back in 72 hours and we can discuss the removal
<eoss> YOU RACIST
<eoss> YOU WHITE PEOPLE ALL THE SAME
<eoss> RACIST DEVILS
<IdleOne> anything else I can help you with?
<eoss> nah, was bored, needed to get that out of my system
<eoss> back to portal 2
<IdleOne> ok. see you in 72 hours. Please part this channel.
<elky> charming.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (cybergay appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ubottu> zniavre called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<phix> hey, I would like to offer support in #ubuntu (as well as ask some questions) but I am banned, can come one rectify that?
<phix> s/come/some/
<phix> Give me a probation period or whatever
<phix> Any way, I will leave here now, I guess I will find out if you agree to giving me a probation period if I am unbanned the next time I try to join
<ikonia> phix isn't getting unbanned any time
<ikonia> (soon?)
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops phix sent phix a pm to confirm he is not unbanned so there can be no excuses of "I didn't know I was still banned"
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<phix> Evening
<ikonia> hello
<phix> Please continue ikonia
<ikonia> I'm just confirming for the logs, that at this time you are still banned from #ubuntu and will not be unbanned at this time due to your persistant behaviour problemns
<ikonia> I have explained that to you in pm and I'm now explaining it to you in public
<phix> I understand why you would say that regarding my previous (a few months ago) behaviour, however my latest ban was a few days ago and was pretty zelous
<phix> thank you
<ikonia> thanks for your opinion. Nothing has changed
<phix> I would still like to contribute helping people (and being helped as 11.04 is a bit backwards in some areas). I shouldn't be continuously banned from my previous, isolated, behavior instances
<phix> I would like to meet half way, perhaps a probation period
<phix> or at least a future date (hopefully not too long) in which I can attempt access to #ubuntu again.
<phix> Preferably the former :)
<phix> I will leave you and the rest of the ops to consider that, thank you for your time
<ikonia> sorry - my connection dropped
<Tm_T>  ofcourse I suffered heavy packet loss when I wanted to give my opinion about this
<ikonia> I actually did though
<ikonia> I've got a phone engineer visiting me today as it's a known problem
<phix> ikonia: wb
<ikonia> phix: I'm very sorry about that, I had my connection dropped,
<phix> That's fine, I have been experience connection drop outs all day :/  water in the phone line or something
<ikonia> phix: to summerise, you've been a problem in these channels for too long, so I'm afraid all your chances/probation periods are used up
<Tm_T> phix: if you care about other opinions: I would like to see from you that you can stay out of the channels you're banned without any fuss for long enough
<ikonia> it would be more effective if you found somewhere else for support, such as the forums or other linux channels to rebuild your reputation
<Tm_T> and that ^
<hypatia> phix: show that you can be polite and helpful elsewhere
<phix> hmmmm
<ikonia> our history on you in the #ubuntu name space is terrible, I don't the point of allowing it to continue
<ikonia> there are other mediums you can gain support
<phix> I welcome alternate solutions, they seem feasible
<ikonia> the forums and other irc linux channels are you best bet
<ikonia> (and mailing lists of course)
<popey> also askubuntu
<phix> I think the easiest option for me would be to purchase a shell account with BNC, but I would rather clear up my name
<ikonia> there are lots of other mediums as you can see
<ikonia> phix: threaten to ban evade is your call
<phix> no no I was speaking out loud
<ikonia> so was I
<phix> I am not threatening at all
<ikonia> you've been a problem since 2009 - you're not going to "clear up your name"
<ikonia> use other mediums as you have used up your life lines on the #ubuntu IRC channels at this time
<phix> hmmm ok, then perhaps a new one is needed, I will still keep the same IP :)  so I wont be evading ban
<ikonia> don't be silly
<phix> oh
<ikonia> cleaning up your name is not changing nick
<ikonia> I mean your reputation
<ikonia> and you know that
<ikonia> this conversation is over as you don't seem genuinly interested
<ikonia> you're banned and that's how it's staying
<ikonia> sorry to be harsh but you appear to have dropped back into time wasting mode
<phix> no I am, I wasn't being a smart ass, just different locations have different metaphors
<phix> ok I understand
<ikonia> I think we are done - I've spelt out the reason your banned
<ikonia> I've offered you alternatives
<phix> sort of
<phix> thank you
<ikonia> bye
<phix> how will you know that I have cleaned up my act?  what linux channels do you recommend besides #ubuntu that has ops from #ubuntu in it?
<ikonia> I'm not recommending specific channels
<ikonia> that's your business to investigate, I'm not pushing your behaviour on any other channels
<phix> I don't like probation period in an alternative channel
<phix> that is fine by me
<ikonia> there is no probation period
<ikonia> to be clear - this is NOT a probation period
<phix> hmmm
<phix> Good day
<ikonia> bye
<ikonia> sorry if that seems harsh, but this dance has been done many times before
<popey> @btlogin
<ikonia> popey: you'll need a big screen
<popey> hah
<Tm_T> hi pankaj_sharma, something we can help you with?
<pankaj_sharma> nah.. i was about to leave
<ikonia> I've managed to agree for ongibot/$nicks_here to stop with this "bruda" rubbish and I'll remove his bans now, see how he gets on
<jussi> ikonia: nice, lets hope it works :)
<ikonia> please keep an eye on ongibot - but he seems genuine after our conversation
<LjL> so, i hope the bots haven't made further blunders?
<jussi> not that I have seen, but I havent paid particular attention. everything working ok on ubottu.com?
<LjL> ye
<LjL> yesterday night the floodbots were pretty nasty, they perm-muted random people. so i reverted all the silly changes i had made yesterday
<LjL> jussi, i think the team report link in the mail is wrong
<jussi> oh bah
<jussi> yeah, it should have an 11 in it
<jussi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCCouncil/TeamReports/11/April
<jussi> fixored
<jussi> LjL: thanks for the heads up
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (connor__)
<elky_> Hurricane Electric has disappeared from the internet...
<bazhang> ylmfos still seems to join #ubuntu by default
<LjL> why do we even have #ubuntu-tw? we don't recognize it as a valid country
 * LjL waits to be strangled
<popey> define 'we'
<LjL> We The People
<bazhang> ! free speech
<ubottu> Please don't pepper the channel with cries of buzzwords like "free speech!", especially when you don't know what they mean nor are they applicable to the current situation. See http://tonyyarusso.com/politics/what-free-speech-isnt for more information.
<popey> it was a serious question.
<LjL> popey: but mine wasn't
<popey> ok
<bazhang> popey, he was trying to bait me. failed badly.
<LjL> (anyway, Italy, the ONU, etc, but it's not like i really care)
<LjL> bazhang is unbaitable
<ikonia> carlfk is struggling today
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, JAQK-Joker said: ubottu: How is this making someone uncomfortable.
<random-ae> Pici, what the fuck did you do?
<Pici> random-ae: Oh. thats a good start.
<random-ae> shut up
<random-ae> now im going to install Debian
<random-ae> say bye to ubuntu and to another user
<random-ae> ahahahahahaha
<random-ae> you lost Pici
<Pici> bye
<random-ae> FUCK YOU PICI, I WON, IM INSTALLING DEBIAN
<random-ae> FUCK UBUNTU
<gord> poor debian :(
<IdleOne> what did Pici do!?!?
<LjL> oh god
<LjL> the floodbots did not (at least that i can see, sometimes konversation "eats" messages) unmute mang0
<LjL> not only that, but he's not replying to pings after screaming that there was lightening :\
<IdleOne> dasdasds ban evading in #u ?
<LjL> i dunno, not a ban i remember
<IdleOne> looks like Larstorben
<LjL> oh
<LjL> if it's lars it's from a different ip than usual though
<IdleOne> yeah
<LjL> he's tried to join countless times from the same ip using webchat, i know because the floodbots nag about that
<LjL> so anyway, i know what happened with mang0's lack of being unmuted. i don't know how to properly fix it, though. so i've reverted to the old behavior whereby the bots all unmute... which causes a bit of modespam
<LjL> but atm i've got no clue how to make that better
<popey> can we get the /topic in #ubuntu-uds updated for -o pls?
<tsimpson> popey: any ubuntu member can update the topic with ChanServ
<tsimpson> /msg ChanServ topic #ubuntu-uds topic goes here
<popey> oh
 * Jordan_U should probably apply to become an ubuntu member
<IdleOne> Jordan_U: you and genii can be the first two "irc members"
#ubuntu-ops 2011-05-07
<ubottu> In ubottu, k_sze said: !no cn is <reply>如欲獲得中文的協助，請移玉步至 #ubuntu-cn 、 #ubuntu-tw 或 #ubuntu-hk 頻道。
<IdleOne> hello k_sze
<k_sze> Hello.
<IdleOne> How can i help you?
<k_sze> I was just wondering what this channel looks like because I submitted a !no to ubottu for the first time and it says it forwarded the request here.
<IdleOne> it dead
<IdleOne> err
<IdleOne> it did
<IdleOne> Why does the !cn factoid need to be edited?
<k_sze> btw, do you guys "own" the #ubuntu-hk channel yet? It doesn't even have a topic set right now.
<k_sze> because the original reply was obviously machine translated and awkward.
<IdleOne> and your translation in Chinese would read as what in English?
<k_sze> "For assistance in Chinese, please join the #ubuntu-cn, #ubuntu-tw, or #ubuntu-hk channel.
<Jordan_U> k_sze: We usually include a message to the effect of "type /join #ubuntu-cn" as they may be new to IRC.
<k_sze> Jordan_U: in that case, the !jp message also needs to be amended.
<IdleOne> !no cn is <reply>如欲獲得中文的協助，請移玉步至 /join #ubuntu-cn , /join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk 頻道
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<IdleOne> is that ok?
<k_sze> in that case...
<ubottu> In ubottu, k_sze said: !no cn is <reply>如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入「/join #ubuntu-cn」、「/join #ubuntu-tw」或「/join #ubuntu-hk」。
<IdleOne> !no cn is <reply>如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入「/join #ubuntu-cn」、「/join #ubuntu-tw」或「/join #ubuntu-hk」。
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<k_sze> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<k_sze> hmm. I have a hunch for how to fix this one, but let me confirm with my Japanese-speaking friends first.
<bazhang> why the 「
<k_sze> That's the quotation mark in Chinese
<IdleOne> google translated it as "
<bazhang> no need for it
<ubottu> In ubottu, k_sze said: !no cn is <reply>如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 、 /join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk 。
<bazhang> thanks
<IdleOne> !no cn is <reply>如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn、/join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk。
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<ubottu> In ubottu, k_sze said: !no jp is <reply>日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<IdleOne> bazhang: you happen to speak japanese also?
<bazhang> IdleOne, mostly just read
<IdleOne> look good to you?
<IdleOne> !no jp is <reply>日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<IdleOne> google sees nothing bad
<ubottu> In ubottu, k_sze said: !no fr is <reply>Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez rendrer /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<IdleOne> !no fr is <reply>Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<bazhang> I saw that coming
<IdleOne> the troll or the factoid edit?
<bazhang> slak
<bazhang>  [slak] (~slak@98.159.19.18): penetrate all the simple minds
<bazhang> and then "compile but need to defrag first"
<IdleOne> you would have to go after the simple minds, the intelligent people won't take your crap.
<h00k> OH Hi everyone!
<IdleOne> heya h00k
<Braiam> can I update factoids of ubottu?
<Braiam> !warty --info
<IdleOne> !warty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 4.10 (Warty Warthog) was the first release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<IdleOne> what did you want to update?
<Braiam> a alias to !4.10
<Braiam> !4.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 4.10 (Warty Warthog) was the first release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<Braiam> oh, sorry
<IdleOne> was that all?
<Braiam> yes
<bazhang> <Guest50733> someone have exploits for windows 7?
<Braiam> bazhang: the nick is changed the real name was root
<IdleOne> Braiam: Can I ask you to please part this channel. Thank you.
<dzup> hello, can some op remove my ban from #ubuntu  i did change my 6667 port for the 8001 specify, but still in ban list, thank you
<IdleOne> dzup: did you see my message to you in the other channel?
<dzup> cool, i think am in the channel :)
<IdleOne> you are
<dzup> IdleOne: thank you
<IdleOne> welcome
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, evstevemd said: Ubottu:The problem is, I customize my own program in that sidebar unity thing and when I reboot everything is gone. For example, I remove Software center and add Eclipse IDE and rebooting it, SC is there and no eclipse!
<dzup> dzup-freenode: hmm
<dzup> Cannot send to channel
<dzup> can some one help me wih that? thank you.
<dzup> at #ubuntu
<IdleOne> gimme  a moment
<elky> IdleOne, looks to be a router issue
<IdleOne> he fixed that part there was a +q on him also
<IdleOne> he should be good now
<elky> IdleOne, ah. you must have got rid of that before i got the page loaded
<IdleOne> yeah.
<bazhang> <fedorafan2> bauzhang is my friend   he seems familiar
<bazhang> p579066DF.dip.t-dialin.net  * Unityhate is now known as Unityshitt
<cdbs> Oh god. There sure are many Unity haters who didn't try out Unity ever since Alpha 3
<cdbs> like the one bazhang 's talking about
<bazhang> * Bacta (~Ricky@203.160.114.68) has joined #ubuntu    unbanned?
<elky> I doubt.
<elky> though, i can't see him in the list. strange.
<bazhang> remove/ban him then?
<bazhang> isn't wubi inside of the regular installer cd?
<popey> its on the cd
<bazhang> not sure what babarnazmi is referring to then
<popey> http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.list
<bazhang> popey, thanks
<popey> its not on the alternate cd
<popey> if thats what he means
<popey> http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-11.04-alternate-i386.list
<jussi> bazhang: Id talk to ikonia first about bacta - he usually knows whats going on there.
<jussi> especially if he isnt causing problems just now.
<bazhang> jussi, well he does not seem to be blatantly trolling so far (Bacta that is)
<jussi> bazhang: yeah, let him be - unless he does soemthing silly, until we find out more.
<bazhang> will do
<jussi> There is a possibility of him behaving himself :)
<jussi> anyways, Im off to a party. laters all
<bazhang> jussi, PM'd jimrew btw, and he was fine with it
<bazhang> tuesmufns in PM after being quieted
<bazhang> *very* abusive
<tuesmufns> yeah... bazhang just banned me for not having a tab key
<tuesmufns> what, not even further insult? just silence?
<LjL> no
<tuesmufns> uh yes
<LjL> he banned you for calling him an idiot and telling him to grow a fucking brain
<LjL> get your facts straight
<tuesmufns> what would you call someone who has to be told something three times?
<tuesmufns> learning impaired?
<bazhang> not having a tab key does not mean you cannot type out the nicks, or map a tab key
<tuesmufns> itit does actually
<bazhang> just throwing out random statements creates noise and confusion, and is not helpful
<tuesmufns> thobannibg people for having different interfaces isn't helpful
<tuesmufns> banning*
<bazhang> you were quieted, and asked to read the guidelines and code of conduct
<tuesmufns> the guidelinew wont get me a tab key
<tuesmufns> are
<tuesmufns> you
<tuesmufns> mentally retarded?
<LjL> tuesmufns, that attitude will get you banned from this channel as well. don't verbally abuse people.
<tuesmufns> big surprise
<tuesmufns> dont abuse ME you dumb cunts
<bazhang> * [trolling] (brianl@pitrescue.org): Brian Levine
<bazhang> interesting nick
<bazhang> floodbots 1 and 3 simultaneously +q and then -q user
<LjL> bazhang: i only see a simultaneous -q... which is unfortunately by design. i had changed them so they wouldn't do that, but that created issues, and i'm not sure how to solve them :\
<LjL> basically, it was floodbot1 always doing the -q'ing
<LjL> however, if it happened for any reason that a mute was only triggered by one bot, and not others (which can happen due to lag or other reasons), there would be no unmute
<LjL> which is pretty serious
<bazhang> <root__> he bazhNNG WHAT YOU USE
<bazhang> I'm tempted to nick to that
<LjL> bazhhhhhnnnnng
<bazhang> <asdfgftft> gnome 2  lars?
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> so he has a whole new range of IP
<IdleOne> don't know but tired of the useless complaining and cursing about unity. Ask a actual support question and stop whining.
<IdleOne> I'll remove the ban in a few minutes.
<bazhang> he's ban evading
<bazhang> in -ot now as well
<IdleOne> looks like it could be him
<bazhang> its him without a doubt
<bazhang> so not sure why you'd remove the ban in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> because I wasn't certain it was him
<IdleOne> but if you are I will leave it
<bazhang> exact same language, to a "t"
<bazhang> or in this case, to a "gnome3"
<topyli> LjL: can you join the next ircc meeting? i added the extra-namespace behavior item to the agenda
<topyli> it's ok if you can't but you might want to be there
<topyli> it's a policy change so i think we need to rubberstamp it in a meeting
<topyli> (sunday 20:00 utc)
<jussi> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<jussi> hrm, I want to update this to apt-clone :)
<jussi> http://mvogt.wordpress.com/2011/05/07/apt-clone/
<jussi> Im just reading more about it first... if anyone knows how to use it already feel free to update
<topyli> good idea especially since we don't have aptitude by default anymore
<topyli> (i'm old-fashioned and have always used dpkg --get-selections and --set-selections :)
<topyli> i think synaptic also has something similar
<topyli> oh but apt-clone looks awesomer
<jussi> it seems to be sudo apt-clone clone / to clone, but I dont get the restore sequence yet...
<LjL> topyli: i should make it
<jussi> might be a sudo apt-clone restore /
<jussi> but I think it needs a file in there to restore from, and Ive no idea where it puts that
<jussi> ahh
<jussi> you have to give it a destination in the first one...
<jussi> so, sudo apt-clone clone / ~/clonefile
<jussi> then sudo apt-clone restore ~/clonefile /
<jussi> anybody care to verify that?
<Seveas> <Captainkrtek> Hey all the new Ubuntu users out there, if you have time fill out this survey! http://bit.ly/lZk5xw
<Seveas> (in #ubuntu)
<BlouBlou> Hi there, ssasss seems to be flooding with 'help I need help' but he never asks a real question. I tried telling him to do, but nothing
<BlouBlou> in #ubuntu
<Pici> BlouBlou: thanks
<BlouBlou> thank you
<ssasss> hi
<Pici> Hi again.
<ssasss> i want  complain about pici
<ssasss> why do bann  me
<Pici> I think we've been over this enough times.
<ssasss> i am the first time here
<ssasss> with o 2
<Pici> o2?
<ssasss> yes umts mobilephone
<popey> jussi: yes :)
<popey> jussi: apt-clone is actually used by the natty installer, if you are 'upgrading' (read: reinstalling over the top) from an old release to 11.04
<popey> it's total awesome.
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from mole_)
<LjL> is this guy blind?
#ubuntu-ops 2011-05-08
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (grims appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu (morenobombado22)
<LjL> good bots bad bots?
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (thesheller appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<LjL> lovely
<ikonia> what was the foolish stuff with thesheller all about ?
<ikonia> is he known ?
<LjL> i dunno
<mneptok> "gay" as a derogatory epithet either indicates young age or decreased mental capacity. one man's opinion, baby.
<ikonia> not really, it's quite common slang in parts of the UK, Manachester for example
<mrmist> yeah, but it's common amongst those of young age, or with decreased mental capacity ;)
 * Pici slides jrib a drink
<jrib> thanks :)
<LjL> late now, but ftr [16:06:52] <oCean> I think weeeebhbb is the ever-banevading lars (torben?)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from mang0)
<ubottu> BluesKaj called the ops in #kubuntu (srinux)
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (srinux appears to be abusive - 4)
<Tm_T> FYI I just banned bshellz.net in #k
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, S-M-Gl said: ubottu: The PPA is good if you want to reinstall ubuntu, oterwise its garbage.
 * Pici rolls his eyes
<IdleOne> I even answered him in the proper form, you think he would have got the message :/
<hypatia> /loin #ubuntu-ops-team
<hypatia> errrrr
<hypatia> hah.
<jrib> ohnoes  you have revealed the super secret channel!
<hypatia> lawl
#ubuntu-ops 2012-04-30
<MrChrisDruif> And the day is still young Myrtti
<ubottu> In ubottu, Iron_ said: it is a feeling
<IdleOne> !ops | IdleOne is testing something
<ubottu> IdleOne is testing something: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (IdleOne is testing something)
<IdleOne> hmm
<IdleOne> interedsting
<IdleOne> s/d/s/
<MrChrisDruif> So it seems
<tonyyarusso> ubottu: what are you testing exactly?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tonyyarusso> ....
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne:
<tonyyarusso> To be fair, those keys actually are next to each other.
<ubottu> violinappren called the ops in #ubuntu (jdhfr)
<elky> tonyyarusso, <jdhfr> so canonical does crap software to sell support?
<tonyyarusso> still hardly something that requires a trigger...
<Jordan_U> If nobody else has done it I plan to PM violinappren about not being quite so trigger happy with !ops.
<IdleOne> tonyyarusso: was wondering why when Gnea used the ops trigger, ubottu didn't respond
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne: ah
<tonyyarusso> huh
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, cereal__ said: ubottu: but that is still the same account that is used for the software sync system is it not?
<ubottu> wylde called the ops in #ubuntu (cleric_preston)
<ubottu> johnbravo called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<elky> yano, pinging staff everywhere is he?
<yano> apparently so
<oCean> Pouncer> anyone good with networking
<oCean> kanliot> yeah i have tons of facebook friends
<yano> hah
<LjL> i know we support non-gnome stuff in #ubuntu... but damn, why do people have to ask GUI-specific things and only specify they're using a derivative after they've been answered
<knome> LjL, it's way more fun that way
<elky> * SharkMuttleworth (c28182f2@gateway/web/freenode/ip.194.129.130.242) has joined #ubuntu-offtopic
<elky> o.O
<MrChrisDruif> Awesome name is awesome
<elky> also smells of troll
<LjL> ikonia: so aside from having this guy file a bug, how would you work it around? i'd just symlink libbotan-1.8.2 to libbotan-1.8.13, but that might be less than ideal
<ikonia> LjL: apologies, I wasn't watching I had to run off for a minute to talk to someone, what's the actual issue
<ikonia> missing symlink, sure, manually put the symlink in and get the bug logged but explain the resolution in the bug so it's a clear fix
#ubuntu-ops 2012-05-01
<ubottu> wylde called the ops in #ubuntu (root`)
<szal> morning
<szal> user Dacicus2 in #ubuntu is running some kind of auto-responder that automatically greets people entering the channel & auto-replies on highlight
<szal> a recent version of mIRC
<ubottu> dax called the ops in #ubuntu (Dacicus2)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, blackcatnekonegr said:   ubottu, thanks, my internet is a bit jumpy lately, so no direct downloads for me (Can't resume downloads)
<glosoli> check ubuntu offtopic
<glosoli> spammer
<LjL> [13:17:30] [Whois] lars_ is ~lars@p57976736.dip.t-dialin.net (Lars Torben Kremer)
<lars_> Hello?????
<lars_> What is wrong with you
<lars_> Why I am banned???
<IdleOne> err
<elky> ahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahaha
<knome> err.
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu (funnyboy240)
<ubottu> Ben64 called the ops in #ubuntu (funnyboy240)
<ubottu> In ubottu, funnyboy240 said: :-)  What do you have that is  GREEN?
#ubuntu-ops 2012-05-02
<IdleOne> ubottu: join ##super-not-so-secret-channel
<ubottu> Error: You don't have the admin capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<IdleOne> :/ fine
<ubottu> Daekdroom called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> <netsplit_comin> http://freenodewatch.org/sudo
<bazhang> wants to download a .bin
<bazhang> * [netsplit_comin] (hex@i.love.popping.klonop.in): Unknown
<bazhang> lovely
<kloeri> yeah, you don't want to run that file - see http://preview.tinyurl.com/cbvymst
<IdleOne> it connects to IRC to allow someone to remote ddos etc
<elky> bazhang, relevant: * _hex_ (~z@freenodewatch.org) has left #ubuntu-women (requested by pleia2 (lol trolls))
<bazhang> elky, oh wow
<elky> wth, xchat copied the colour?
<elky> alo that was about 6hrs ago
<elky> also*
<dax> elky: here is +c, so it didn't end up in the channel anyway :P
<elky> dax, ah
<ubottu> Packetmaster called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<violinappren1>  check xodoo in @ubuntu
<violinappren>  jsh in #ubuntu
<ubottu> violinappren called the ops in #ubuntu (jsh_)
<bazhang> -server could  use some attention (flaccid)
<bazhang> flaccid> if you wish to discuss anything else, please email me
<bazhang> via PM when asking him to stop
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu-server flaccid (~flaccid@unaffiliated/flaccid) refuses to follow guidelines, cites helping others as a get out of jail free card on that score
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> <aries> bazhang: but the ubuntu channel has more members....    <--- asking for fedora upgrade help logic
<elky> hah
<bazhang> <flaccid> nah, i take it up here     <----- wishes to discuss policy in server
<bazhang> augh -server ; is pasting links of arguments about policy
<jpds> bazhang: Have him kicked.
<bazhang> jpds, call ! 0p s on him?
<jussi> bazhang: we really cant help people to install oracle java?
<bazhang> jussi, the older version 6? from Oracle website? via apt-get?
<bazhang> or try a deb from an earlier release and hope it goes well?
<bazhang> the !java tells them how, but he wants it to be part of the Ubuntu repos.
<jussi> ahh
<bazhang> and if I recall correctly, it was removed from said repos
<jussi> yes, it was
<bazhang> please correct me if I am in error
<jussi> there is a script which packages the oracle stuff though on your own pc
<bazhang> I'd think getting a PPA for Pycharm would be the better option at this point, then trying that possibly destabilizing move
<bazhang> well less destabilizing as PPAs are not exactly 100% stable
<jussi> perhaps
<jpds> jussi: They should always download it from the Oracle website, and all PPAs distributing it should be flagged.
<jussi> jpds: yeah, Im aware of that
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic kingfisher being an idiot talking in caps to try to cause a problem, trolled #freenode earlier, made it clear in PM the rules, any more issues just ban
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> wilee-nilee called the ops in #ubuntu (khaktoos)
<oCean> khaktoos in #u is a troll, removed earlier?
<bazhang> trolling multiple channels
<oCean> and killed
<bazhang> * khaktoos has quit (Killed (idoru (Spam is off topic on freenode.)))
<bazhang> hehe
<oCean> removed him again, might be back though
<iceroot> hi
<Myrtti> hiya
<iceroot> can someone invite me to #ubuntu+1 please? sorry for using this channel for that topic
<Myrtti> why?
<iceroot> wayland-discussions :)
<Myrtti> well, the channel was closed down after Precise was released due to some low quality discussion and it will be reopened soonish
<Myrtti> we're right now in the middle of IRC team meeting and I can raise the topic there too
<iceroot> Myrtti: ok, thank you
<ubottu> dlentz called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> ilovefairuz called the ops in #ubuntu (Mr_Midnight)
#ubuntu-ops 2012-05-03
<bazhang> <L3top> bazhang: he said he could not find a release, so I assumed he was on 1004, precise will not show up till there is  a point releace
<bazhang> thats right? you have to wait for 12.04.1 to LTS---->LTS?
<Unit193> Yes, unless you use -d
<bazhang> how absurd
<bazhang> simplew seems to be either confused or deliberately obtuse
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from vexaxv)
<bazhang> l49-18-203.cn.ru    LINT?
<bazhang> 	lint!~lax@l49-18-203.cn.ru    yep
<bazhang> tired of his always trolling #ubuntu with Ubuntu is just broken etc etc
<bazhang> <WulRadyansyka> wylde: I'm not installing spyware like apport in my system
<bazhang> some reason I should let this continue?
<Tm_T> bazhang: no reason
<bazhang> Tm_T, ok. he stopped/left most of the helpers id'd him as being a troll though
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1632 users, 0 overflows, 1632 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1625 users, 1 overflows, 1626 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1575 users, 10 overflows, 1585 limit))
<Jordan_U> Was that mass quit in #ubuntu a freenode network problem, an exploit, or something else?
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1627 users, 6 overflows, 1633 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1575 users, 5 overflows, 1580 limit))
<IdleOne> Morning Lipu. Anything I can help you with?
<Lipu> no thanks
<bazhang> yeah it's him. the wisdom committee guy
<ikonia> ?
<bazhang> nomadhar
<ikonia> I've never seen him before
<bazhang> different nick when he was removed/quieted iirc
<bazhang> same exact points, and style
<ikonia> what was his other nick ?
<bazhang> checking the bt now
<bazhang> he was disrupting -classroom-chat with his ranting
<ikonia> yes,
<Myrtti> bazhang: if he's letting go of the subject finally, why do you want him to go on?
<Myrtti> ah, too late
<Myrtti> nevermind
<bazhang> <dem0n> hey everyone... i am on ubuntu 12 ARM
<bazhang> on his phone!
<bazhang> <Khmerog> if i want to complain about a OP who do i talk to
<tsimpson> you could just direct them here, or to the council
<bazhang> someone already did
<LjL> [21:07:49] <Fyodorovna> madsj, I was not speaking to you and welcome to my ignore. :)
<LjL> i don't suppose we have a policy on announcing ignores i could slam on their face? ;(
<Tm_T> LjL: it's rude, so it's ok to let them know not to do that
<ubottu> In ubottu, guntbert said: de is <sed> /, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at/ oder #edubuntu-de/
<guntbert> hi, I suggested removing  "#ubuntu-at" from !de because that channel is no support channel now and probably will not be one for a long time ™
<EvilResistance> i sense a potentially-explosive situation in -offtopic, emphasis on *potentially*
<EvilResistance> is anyone able to keep an eye there?
<Myrtti> I'd suggest reductio ad felis domesticus
<Fuchs> mmh, cats
<Myrtti> works every time
#ubuntu-ops 2012-05-04
<bazhang> mi3 seems to want apt-get to operate differently than it does
<bioterror> and now he joined #lubuntu again
<bioterror> let's see how he acts this time :D
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from WhereIsMySpoon)
<ubottu> In ubottu, LinuxMonkey said: !admingroup is <reply> Up until Ubuntu 11.10, administrator access using the sudo tool was granted via the "admin" Unix group. In Ubuntu 12.04, administrator access will be granted via the "sudo" group. This makes Ubuntu more consistent with the upstream implementation and Debian. For compatibility purposes, the "admin" group will continue to provide sudo/administrator access in 12.04.
<tonyyarusso> !admingroup
<tonyyarusso> shut up you dumb bot
<tonyyarusso> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tonyyarusso> !admingroup is <reply> Up until Ubuntu 11.10, administrator access using the sudo tool was granted via the "admin" Unix group. In Ubuntu 12.04, administrator access will be granted via the "sudo" group. This makes Ubuntu more consistent with the upstream implementation and Debian. For compatibility purposes, the "admin" group will continue to provide sudo/administrator access in 12.04.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> It is a bit wordy though...
<tonyyarusso> !admingroup is <reply> Up through Ubuntu 11.10, administrator privileges using sudo was granted to the "admin" Unix group.  In Ubuntu 12.04, privileges are granted to the "sudo" group, for consistency with upstream and Debian.  For compatibility, the "admin" group will continue to have access in 12.04.
<ubottu> But admingroup already means something else!
<tonyyarusso> A smidge better.
<tonyyarusso> !no, admingroup is <reply> Up through Ubuntu 11.10, administrator privileges using sudo was granted to the "admin" Unix group.  In Ubuntu 12.04, privileges are granted to the "sudo" group, for consistency with upstream and Debian.  For compatibility, the "admin" group will continue to have access in 12.04.
<ubottu> I'll remember that tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> !admingroup > LinuxMonkey
<MrChrisDruif> !admingroup > MrChrisDruif
<ubottu> MrChrisDruif, please see my private message
<AlanBell> we are doing a call for ops across the channels: http://ubottu.com/ircc/2012/05/04/call-for-irc-operators/
<MrChrisDruif> I've just seen the email arrive, need to read it still ^_^
<tsimpson> do we really need that factoid?
<maco> huh. good to know.
<maco> do upgrades automatically copy everyone from admin to sudo?
<maco> cuz thatd be handy!
<tsimpson> it says that admin is also used in 12.04, so people don't have to do anything...
<maco> but i assume a proper transition will happen at some point
<maco> so copying them over for when admin is dropped in 12.10 or 13.04 or whatever.... handy
<tsimpson> I'd assume that'd be automagic
<tsimpson> so I still don't know what value it brings to add the factoid
<maco> im hoping so
<tonyyarusso> tsimpson: Considering that I personally had a "What the hell?  Why isn't this working?" moment like two days ago due to the sudo change, I'm going to go with yes, it's a reasonable factoid.  ;)
<tsimpson> probably more worth wile filing a bug ;)
<tsimpson> *worthwhile
<tsimpson> if something breaks, and people have no idea why, it's an issue
<tonyyarusso> Although, looking back at the issue I had, it appears the factoid isn't complete.
<tonyyarusso> From what I can tell, *new* installs don't have an admin group at all, so I assume the backwards compatibility must only be for upgrades.  Can anyone confirm that?
<tonyyarusso> (I tried to do 'adduser somebody admin' and got "group 'admin' does not exist")
<ubottu> Paulmaster called the ops in #ubuntu (LinuxMonkey)
<mneptok> 17:07 < Paulmaster> i have question!!!
<mneptok> 17:24 < Paulmaster> i have question
<mneptok> jrib: ^^^
<mneptok> dunno if you /lastlogged
<mneptok> aaaaaaaand nm
<jrib> @btlogin
<jrib> @help
<ubottu> (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<jrib> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<jrib> @mark #ubuntu Paulmaster repeatedly says he has a question but never divulges what it is
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<jrib> thank you ubottu
<jrib> mneptok: yeah wasn't sure if it was reoccuring or a one time thing
#ubuntu-ops 2012-05-05
<Sidewinder> Might want to watch, kick/ban Elotero; making racist remarks, etc..
<Sidewinder> Definately a racist, troll <Eletero>.
<ubottu> wylde called the ops in #ubuntu (Elotero language/racism/spam)
 * Ben64 pokes the channel
<yano> taken care of
<Sidewinder> Thank you very much.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Oprtx said: ! help. is there any driver for Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG , it disconnects after 5 minutes ...very anoying , thanks for the help
<ubottu> In ubottu, gry said: partitioning is For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/switching/C/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<IdleOne> !partitioning
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<IdleOne> !no partitioning is <reply> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/switching/C/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<IdleOne> gry: ^^
<chu> Ok, I have signed the code of conduct, and set up a wiki page. But what should I populate the wikipage with?
<oCean> chu: you could check the wikipages others created
<sistematico> Anyone can help me?
<sistematico> JavaNunes is spamming on #ubuntu-br
<sistematico> :(
<topyli> sistematico: try #ubuntu-irc, you're more likely to find -br operators there
<sistematico> topyli: Thank you!
<Fuchs> topyli: ubuntu members are on the access list, they could help
<Fuchs> topyli: unfortunately staff isn't, that's why he got redirected
<topyli> oh
<sistematico> :(
<IdleOne> I see no spam going on since the report
<sistematico> IdleOne: Swearing.
<sistematico> IdleOne: Im not sure of this word, i am from Brazil.
<IdleOne> sistematico: I understand, but if he has stopped the problem is resolved
<IdleOne> I will stay in the channel and watch for a little while
<sistematico> IdleOne: It happens every day, he swears and disrespects all of the channel.
<sistematico> IdleOne: Thank you very much.
<IdleOne> Our pleasure
<IdleOne> and you are welcome :)
<sistematico> :D
<IdleOne> chu and sistematico if there is nothing else please do not idle in this channel :)
<oCean> chu: you managed to find an example wiki page? anything else we can help with?
<oCean> oh
<sistematico> IdleOne: Ok!
<oCean> great minds think alike and all :)
<IdleOne> oCean: something about fools never disagree :)
<oCean> or that :p
<chu> Sorry guys :)
<IdleOne> chu: for future reference....never mind I'll tell you over there ->
<ubottu> netyire called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
#ubuntu-ops 2012-05-06
<bazhang> heads up on pikkachu /renatosilva: loves to ignore help/argue
<IdleOne> and be a jerk
<Jordan_U> They haven't been a problem yet this time around.
<bazhang> "yet"
<Jordan_U> :)
<Madpilot> huh, I still have /voice here. It's been a long time.
<bazhang> hah
<bazhang> not *that* long
<Madpilot> I'm not sure Launchpad lists me as an op anymore, I have a feeling I let that lapse in a fit of inattention over the winter...
<bazhang> easily amended if so
<bazhang> several people missed that one
<Madpilot> yeah, I should ping the IRC mailing list
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu mi3 Randomly calls someone a "bitch"
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bioterror> LjL, nice
<oCean> lars_ (~lars@p57906B2E.dip.t-dialin.net)
<oCean> joined #u
<chu> Hey, is anyone watching #ubuntu at this time?
<IdleOne> you are
<chu> Someone with the associated privs :p
<chu> But, it seems to have ended now. It appeared to be going somewhere else for a second there.
<IdleOne> relating specific issues helps :)
<chu> Well then, next time I drop past I will cite what the issue might be. Hehe.
<chu> See you in #offtopic, sir.
#ubuntu-ops 2013-04-29
<Jordan_U> !plymouth
<ubottu> Plymouth manages the Ubuntu boot process (before the root filesystem is mounted) and also provides a graphical boot animation.  To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Jordan_U> !no plymouth is <reply> Plymouth is an application that runs very early in the boot process (even before the root filesystem is mounted!) that provides a graphical boot animation while the boot process happens in the background. To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<ubottu> I'll remember that Jordan_U
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (BitcoinTicker)
<dank101> lol
<lotuspsychje> Hi all, i have a sugestion for a new trigger for #ubuntu
<IdleOne> lotuspsychje: just a moment please
<IdleOne> dank101: what is so funny?
<dank101> IdleOne, a chan of Ops
<IdleOne> was that all you wanted to do, waste time?
<dank101> i'll shut up now
<IdleOne> Please part this channel unless you have business here.
<IdleOne> lotuspsychje: How can I help you :)
<lotuspsychje> i was thinking of a trigger the same way !info does for packages
<lotuspsychje> but more to help new users
<lotuspsychje> !install packagename | username
<lotuspsychje> so the bot would username: sudo apt-get install packagename
<lotuspsychje> (if this system not already exist)
<IdleOne> I'm not sure if that would be a good idea or not. How would it be better than telling the user yourself?
<lotuspsychje> maybe speed and ease
<lotuspsychje> its just an idea
<IdleOne> something to look into
<lotuspsychje> ok tnx for listening
<IdleOne> Thanks for the suggestion.
<lotuspsychje> np!
<Myrtti> I clearly need to spend less time on IRC when I find it offensive that a person that I've given advice on #lubuntu comes to #ubuntu to confirm what I've told them
<Myrtti> I clearly care way too much
<bazhang> or care
<bazhang> bumscum was telling people to reinstall, pull hw, and other grand advice
<k1l> Quest: when will you take this channel out of autoconnect?
<Quest> k1l,  cant help. gone through every config. please ban me here
<Myrtti> it's Xchat
<Tm_T> if you cannot stop autojoins with your client, I recommend switching the client
<Myrtti> Quest: I'm 100% sure you can remove the channel from autojoin in xchat
<Quest> Myrtti,  i never feeded it in any list
<bazhang> edit server Ubuntu servers auto join list delete #ubuntu , save
<bazhang> augh
<bazhang> <betrayd> fede be careful, he was able to reset your user
<bazhang> unless I'm missing it, he's talking about dr_willis
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu betrayd] (~jazz@pool-96-231-61-67.washdc.fios.verizon.net): jazz   giving out various false "warning" "beware" counter-advice
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ettesto> Hello
<bazhang> hi
<ettesto> Nick Parhs is sending disturbing unwanted private messages in #ubuntu
<ettesto> Parhs from #ubuntu
<IdleOne> ettesto: Can you PM the message to me please
<ettesto> IdleOne:
<ettesto> Sure
<bazhang> brilliant
<IdleOne> what?
<bazhang> betrayd's nonsense "support" and c0mputer still found the answer
<bazhang> <betrayd> c0mputer: isn't that like blood on a tshirt, where you're trying to get the stain off with the right detergent, when theres a more pressing problem at hand
<bazhang> ubottu random much
<ubottu> much
<bazhang> hehe
<IdleOne> heh
<bazhang> ubuntu one has a windows version?
<LjL> yes
<bazhang> zomg
<Tm_T> it did have windows mobile thingy for syncing contacts too
<bazhang> goos-fraba...
<LjL> bazhang: for a while the ubuntu.com homepage was like GET UBUNTU ONE FOR WINDOWS NOW                                                                                                   ([tiny font] Download Ubuntu)
<Tm_T> didn't work that well, but I haven't seen well-working solution for that anyway
<bazhang> LjL, thanks for the nightmare image
<Myrtti> why wouldn't it have a Windows version?
<bazhang> it's "ubuntu" one?
<bazhang> bug #1
<ubottu> bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<bazhang> that changed quite a bit
<Myrtti> what has that have to do with the fact that interoperability between operating systems is an excellent way of making sure customers are happy with a product?
<bazhang> formerly there was a reference to a mental facility
<Myrtti> shock horror, even people who use Ubuntu might need to use Windows from time to time
<Myrtti> I have the beta Mac client on the living room Mac Mini so I can get my CV latex files on that too easily
<DJones> This was the email I received in November 2010 re Ubuntu One windows client http://privatepaste.com/694060b267
<bazhang> thats sensible, but then killing wubi at the same time?
<Myrtti> the issues aren't even on the same planet
<bazhang> the reports of wubi's demise are exaggerated
<bazhang> still found on 13.04 iso
<Tm_T> bazhang: U1 Windows client has been around since... 200something
<bazhang> Tm_T, thats good to know
<Tm_T> pretty much from the beginning
<Tm_T> also I love Android client
<Myrtti> I can't even
<bazhang> I use go-mtpfs for that
<Unit193> It's not been pushed into Debian yet, sooo.
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> never mind me... I just got +v in #defocus
<bazhang> 11
<Myrtti> bazhang: may I ask what's your opinion about Dropbox or Spideroak having a Linux client?
<bazhang> Myrtti, not sure, why
<Myrtti> because there's more business sense in Ubuntu One having a Windows client than there is in Dropbox having a Linux client
<Myrtti> business and customer care sense
<IdleOne> Ubuntu One was only named that to try and capitalise on the Ubuntu brand. From the start it was always intended to be a for profit product.
<bazhang> Myrtti, yes, so I made a single comment about ubuntu one and windows version
<Tm_T> I rather see Ubuntu brand used as a bridge than a barier (:
<Tm_T> barrier even
<IdleOne> They could have called it Canonical One but then they would have had to rename the plane
<IdleOne> or start doing cargo transport
<IdleOne> ;)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, JAF2801 said: !ohmy what is that
<Jordan_U> DJones: Just a reminder that, unless you remove the ban floodbot added, JAF2801 won't be able to speak after rejoining via webchat (and won't be able to join from a normal client).
<DJones> Cheers, didn't realise that
<DJones> ON the other hand...
<DJones> 20:10 <  JAF2801> YOu know, I have ways of making you unban me
<DJones> 20:10 <  JAF2801> I have developed freenode
<DJones> via pm
<Tm_T> love is in the air
<IdleOne> DJones: I sense 1337 hax0r
<Myrtti> Every sight and every sound...
<DJones> I smell something that belongs in a farmyard...
<IdleOne> The real question is
<IdleOne> Can you smell what the ROCK is cooking!?
<Myrtti> is he cooking it on his George Foreman?
<DJones> Nope, but a Real American will smack his ass down :)
<IdleOne> haha
<DJones> Although, how many real americans wear yellow tank tops & have a tache
 * Tm_T huggles all
<Myrtti> are you mistaking him for Hulk Hogan now?
<DJones> Well, Idleone/Hulk Hogan, its an easy mistake to make
<IdleOne> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=guG9cVs3ms4
<DJones> Personally, I prefered the hart foundation or the ultimate warrior
<Jordan_U> That was fun.
<DJones> Won't take them long to come back, after all, they developed freenode
<Unit193> Quest: <+bazhang> edit server Ubuntu servers auto join list delete #ubuntu , save    also you could try grep ubuntu-ops ~/.xchat2/* -R
<bazhang> whoops delete #ubuntu-ops in that instance
<Quest> done
<Quest> hope not to see you here again
<bazhang> you will need to logout and back in for that to take effect
<Quest> ok
<Quest> should i leave?
<bazhang> ok
<bazhang> <agliodbs> please ban Parhs.  He just PM'd me a pornographic spam image
<bazhang> thats the second report on him
<IdleOne> done
<DJones> And we have JAF2801 asking for a cloak #f
<Fuchs> what is wrong with him?
<k1l> alot
<Fuchs> be more verbose please
<IdleOne> he wants the cloak so he can try to evade a ban in #ubuntu
<DJones> Fuchs: 20:10 <  JAF2801> YOu know, I have ways of making you unban me
<Fuchs> that is more verbose, thank you
<DJones> That was via pm
<DJones> Fuchs: You should know them anyway -> 20:10 <  JAF2801> I have developed freenode
<DJones> Maybe they want a freenode/staff cloak :)
<bazhang> hehe
<Fuchs> k1l: also just as a minor sidenote: http://hyperboleandahalf.blogspot.ch/2010/04/alot-is-better-than-you-at-everything.html   ;)
<LjL> i allot a lot of time to read about alot
<Unit193> Fuchs: \o/  I wanted to hit !alot but I (almost) never do!
<funkyHat> alot ⡈)
<Fuchs> I wasn't aware that there is a factoid, and I hate bots ;)
<Fuchs> anyway, the cloak was denied, as you probably have noticed.
<Unit193> Fuchs: Understandable, the factoid also links to http://www.arixystix.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/alotmonster03.jpg but sadly not my favorite: http://i.imgur.com/7M4Xz.jpg
<Fuchs> <3
<bazhang> <invariant> thenoob, you weren't expecting Ubuntu people to ever fix anything, were you?
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> got him in PM
<bazhang> he wants #ubuntu to be shut down, or at least have the topic changed
<bazhang> invariant> "We can barely make it boot ourselves, but perhaps we can help".
<bazhang> I forgot to ask if he was using wubi
<bazhang> <supertough> I don't use evolution uninstall that will also get rid of ubuntu unity
<bazhang> I saw no sign of evolution in 13.04 fresh install
<bazhang> <bambam1> Does it take a long time because USC has to ask Amazon and Canonical's other ad partners if it's okay?
<bazhang> <troll detected>
<Myrtti> please take some time looking at your bans and quiets, I have a feeling there's quite a few that could be removed, for example some banforwards to this channel
<Myrtti> I removed some of old banforwards to ##fyc
#ubuntu-ops 2013-04-30
<k1l> and suddenly, a logbot appears :)
<Myrtti> wheeeee
<Tm_T> any missing channels? #k atleast but others you notice?
<bazhang> <alesan> only thing I enabled "AllowRootLogin=true" because of reasons
<bazhang> augh
<genii-around> bazhang: I remember having to do this before for the kiosk thing
<bazhang> genii-around, and now a question about a "reset of the root password"
<bazhang> is there any doubt that plshelp's issue is hardware
<jbroome> i only looked at lastlog, but nope.
<genii-around> Is that the person that spilled something on their laptop then asked if it's posssible the hd problem is a software issue?
<bazhang> yeah
<bazhang> dropped something heavy on it, clunk, now the hdd cannot be accessed
<genii-around> Heh, yeah, I'd lean towards hardware on that one....
<bazhang> hehe
<jbroome> oh but the glass was empty.  i find that wonkiness soon after dropping things on laptops can usually be traced to the dropping incident
<bazhang> [lenim] (~lemin@217.sub-174-236-161.myvzw.com): lemin
<bazhang> spider sense tingling
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1824 users, 2 overflows, 1826 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1825 users, 2 overflows, 1827 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1828 users, 2 overflows, 1830 limit))
<bazhang> wow impatient much
<bazhang> I demand answers!111
<genii-around> bazhang: You seem cranky today
<bazhang> genii-around, hah not a t all
<genii-around> bazhang: I guess just getting annoyed :)
<bazhang> genii-around, not in the slightest
<bazhang> <superjoe> where can I direct my rage
<bazhang> #ubuntu-rage
<bazhang> it's all the rage!
<genii-around> Hehe
<bazhang> the new nautilus is a bit annoying though
<bazhang> where's the size remaining bottom panel
<bazhang> whoops space
#ubuntu-ops 2013-05-01
<ubottu> wilee-nilee called the ops in #ubuntu (Trexity)
<l057c0d3r> hello.. i was wondering if someone on could give some info about a ban or #ubuntu-offtopic...
<chu> I should be able to.
<l057c0d3r> thank you.. I notice when i try to join #ubuntu-offtopic that it sais i am banned...  its been this way for quite a while now.. and although i like helping people in the #ubuntu channel.. i would like to be able to join in on some topics that are started there that move to offtopic again
<l057c0d3r> any info on it or help would be much appreciated...
<Tm_T> l057c0d3r: hi, it seems that you've been banned from offtopic channel couple months ago
<IdleOne> l057c0d3r: the bot is acting up, give us a minute to see.
<IdleOne> ahh, there we go. Tm_T has you.
<l057c0d3r> i see..  is there any chance of possibly getting this ban lifted?
<Tm_T> l057c0d3r: it depends if we can agree that action that led to a ban will not be repeated (:
<Tm_T> l057c0d3r: you were banned because you were cross-trolling on offtopic and gentoo channel, you recall?
<l057c0d3r> yes i do..
<l057c0d3r> and i will agree.. it was something i should not have done...  and i'm not sure how much my word means to you..  but it will not happen again..
<Tm_T> !guidelines > l057c0d3r
<ubottu> l057c0d3r, please see my private message
<Tm_T> l057c0d3r: ubottu linked our guidelines, worth checking while I remove the ban (:
<l057c0d3r> ok. and thank you..  will read them over now
<IdleOne> We need you to print that out and sign it in blood, mail it to our World Headquarters. After the DNA tests have returned we can process the ban removal.
<IdleOne> Thank you for flying Areyoucrazy Airlines :)
<l057c0d3r> :-)  umm..  sounds bit strict... but ok..  you pay for the dna test right
<l057c0d3r> :-p  thank you again
<Tm_T> l057c0d3r: thank you, feel free to join this channel if you have any questions (:
<IdleOne> remember to part this channel also
<l057c0d3r> k.. thank you all again
 * l057c0d3r bows before everyone
<gry> <l057c0d3r> hmm..  well talked to them..  they said they lifted the ban
<gry> <l057c0d3r> but im still banned wtf
<chu> My mistake I guess.
<gry> that one was banned behind quite a few doors wasn't he :)
<Tm_T> no, chu is just having their own kind of fun
<chu> :p
<chu> I shouldn't use tilde with wildcards, I take it. hehe
<Tm_T> chu: well, you should use the exact banmask the ban is set
<bazhang> wow thats an impressive away message
<bazhang> budus-away
<bazhang> just saying his nick opens up a  PM
<Myrtti> I'm not entirely sure, but it might be that the person to blame for my one time affection to emacs might have been few moments ago in #debian. my old sql teacher. woo.
<bazhang> [tuffgong] (~kayaman@197.250.192.21): kayaman   whoa that's familiar
<Myrtti> ubottu?
<Unit193> Quick bathroom break.
<Corey> FOr my sins I'm helping in #ubuntu for a bit.
<Myrtti> repent
<Corey> 09:29:02 [freenode] [~lemin(~lemin@32.sub-174-227-64.myvzw.com )] Stop wasting my time jerk off
<Corey> So polite!
<bazhang> adobe air means nautilus sucks?
<bazhang> I thought air was dead
<bazhang> yeah it is
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Pici> exploits:o
<genii-around> Was it that same doc_tuna ?
<bazhang> augh lemin again
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu lemin (~lemin@32.sub-174-227-64.myvzw.com  consistently unhelpful , terrible support advice
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> quest seems to be asking how to crack someone's encryption
<Jordan_U> bazhang: I interpret it as confirming that Ubuntu's home encryption is secure and can't be easily circumvented.
<bazhang> Jordan_U, odd that he would ask it every month
<Jordan_U> bazhang: Ok, yes that is odd.
 * genii-around makes more coffee
<Jordan_U> Is OSX's man page for su odd or is it just me: https://developer.apple.com/library/mac/documentation/Darwin/Reference/ManPages/man1/su.1.html specifically, they don't list '-c' as an option, but they use it in multiple examples.
<genii-around> Probably don't want to give people ideas
<funkyHat> Jordan_U: -c is passed to the shell, it's not an option of su
<Jordan_U> funkyHat: Ahh, that makes sense.
<Jordan_U> GNU su's man page lists it though, and lists it as if it were an option that su itself interprets.
<ubottu> wilee-nilee called the ops in #ubuntu (piero)
<Jordan_U> I guess GNU su interprets it specifically to allow not passing a user name to imply root (su -c "echo hello world" vs su root -c "echo hello world).
<bazhang> got him in PM
<bazhang> no response so far
<bazhang> nice quit message
<bazhang> is INoki even on topic?
<bazhang> web design specs?
#ubuntu-ops 2013-05-02
<ubottu> In ubottu, nakaori said: nakaori is currently away, try again later
<wilee-nilee> Might a mod observe the #ubuntu channel for  off topic
<ubottu> jatakk called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Ben64> just so you guys know, you might have a problem with bumdog in #ubuntu soon. he sent me a pm out of nowhere which was a bit vulgar
<ubottu> In ubottu, DJones said: !kali is Kali Linux is a penetration testing and security auditing distribution. The Kali IRC support channel is #kali-linux found on irc.freenode.net
<k1l> and its based on debian and not ubuntu anymore
<DJones> Maybe a change to !kali is Kali Linux is a penetration testing and security auditing distribution based upon Debian. The Kali IRC support channel is #kali-linux found on irc.freenode.net
<bazhang> !derivatives
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<bazhang> why not edit derivatives instead
<bazhang> replace linuxMCE with kali
<DJones> That would be fine with me
<DJones> But have an alias for !kali to !derivatives
<k1l> i just wanted to spread the info, that its not based on ubuntu anymore, so they can stop to ask in #ubuntu for support
<bazhang> !no derivatives is <reply> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<ubottu> I'll remember that bazhang
<bazhang> !derivatives
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<bazhang> sure why not
<DJones> I can't ever remember anybody asking about gNewSense, was the one ompaul was involved in
<bazhang> I dont think I've ever seen someone using LinuxMCE ask for support
<bazhang> yeah, for a while, he's big into debain now
<DJones> I've not seen him around for quite a while, probably occasionally in the offtopic channels
<bazhang> he helps pretty regularly in #debian
<DJones> Thats not a channel I spend any time in, it was probably defocus last time I saw him
<bazhang> haha
<bazhang> most everyone sane has left #defocus long ago
<bazhang> we seriously need 20cm high flashing ascii art for some of these factoids
<bazhang> agu10 got that ufw several times and just kept on
<k1l> yes
<ntzrmtthihu777> hello, someone just msg'd me, insulted me, and then left.
<bazhang> ntzrmtthihu777, what nickname
<k1l> ntzrmtthihu777: which nick was it?
<ntzrmtthihu777> bumdog
<bazhang> thanks for the report ntzrmtthihu777
<k1l> ntzrmtthihu777: thanks. we will keep an eye on that
<bazhang> [bumdog] (~bumdog@175.sub-174-236-135.myvzw.com): bumdog
<bazhang> quelle surprise
<ntzrmtthihu777> no, thank you guys. http://imagebin.org/256165
<bazhang> aka scumbum and others
<ntzrmtthihu777> history of this sorta thing?
<bazhang> yer answering the wrong question
<bazhang> !!!
<bazhang> ntzrmtthihu777, one other report, so thanks
<ntzrmtthihu777> no prob. so /part now?
<bazhang> currently hes offline
<ntzrmtthihu777> never even heard of the guy.
<k1l> ntzrmtthihu777: yes, thanks
<bazhang> you can /mode +g if its continuing to be an issue as well as ignore
<ntzrmtthihu777> bazhang: what is +g? I like knowing exaclty what I'm doing, irc and terminal.
<ntzrmtthihu777> I know ignore :D
<bazhang> ntzrmtthihu777, block all PM, which you can selectively /accept nick
<ntzrmtthihu777> ahh, but would that be a good idea with my current client (irssi) ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> I did not even notice the pm till I cycled channels.
<tsimpson> http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml#modes describes the modes available
<ntzrmtthihu777> my question is, should a friendly pm me with mode +g, how would I get the message they are trying to pm me in irssi, since its in-terminal?
<bazhang> try #irssi ntzrmtthihu777
<ntzrmtthihu777> k. thanks guys.
<bazhang> for xchat its, mode nick +g  augh
<bazhang> minus the augh
<k1l> @mark bumdog #ubuntu insulted a user via query
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> thats two now at least
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, vic_ said: ubottu: i see the mainline kernel 3.9 is it safe to use it and how do i upgrade the kernel in the terminal
<Myrtti> vic_: yes?
<Myrtti> vic_: ubottu is a piece of software programmed to give people canned responses they request for.
<vic_> want to update to the latest mainline kernel
<Myrtti> please ask in #ubuntu :-)
<vic_> ok
<Pici> I guess I was giving "attitude" to someone by asking them to clarify their question and then not being able to answer it.
 * Pici shrugs
<IdleOne> you're a horrible person :/
<ubottu> In #xubuntu-offtopic, maddernick said: ubottu: my bot is intelligent, why aren't you?
<knome> heh
<bazhang> <derp> sup fools?
<bazhang> troll detected
<bazhang> I think quest's system must be really compromised
<bazhang> 403??
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> uck.deb?
<bazhang> uck creates an iso, last I tried
<bazhang> [bumdog] (~bumdog@175.sub-174-236-135.myvzw.com): bumdog
<bazhang> he's back!
<bazhang> <riddrib> How work the new ubuntu?
<ubottu> daftykins called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> got him in PM
#ubuntu-ops 2013-05-03
<bazhang> augh
<bazhang> #ubuntu has become the #mostpeoplethereaskrandomstuffchannel
<bazhang> banforwarding to...##wherearemycarkeys
<dank101> hi
<dank101> dogface is being a jerk to me
<IdleOne> where?
<dank101>  sending me provaities that i will not repeat
<dank101> he just look at me in the ubuntu IRC and called me a b@#$
<dank101> then calling me a piace of c@#$
<dank101> then saying @#$% you
<IdleOne> he isn't in #ubuntu anymore
<dank101> IdleOne, he was hitting and runninf
<dank101> *running
<IdleOne> dank101: if he is sending you private messages there is nothing we can do about it.
<dank101> IdleOne, oh
<dank101> he started in the IRC
<dank101> #ubuntu
<IdleOne> We will keep our eyes open.
<dank101> k
<dank101> thanks
<h00k> I have some abusive PMs from dogface.
<h00k> I'm not quite sure what to do.
<h00k> yet
<IdleOne> dank101: they have been banned from #ubuntu. Thank you for reporting.
<dank101> IdleOne, no prob
<chu> So, we removed his (l057c0d3r) ban yesterday on the assumption he understood why he was banned in the first place (which was "because he found amusement in trolling"), he just admitted to trolling, and like.... :(
<Flannel> did we?
<Flannel> fun stuff.
<chu> Well, I did :(
<Flannel> yes, I see that in my backscroll!
<IdleOne> We could have ignored his initial comment and not egged him on
<Flannel> eh, rww did that, but, still, "initial comment" was a troll, so.... it's not like he was prompted, he started on his own accord.
<chu> (apply #'argument (every-troll-ever))
<jussi> he doesnt seem particularly bad atm to me, but Ive only been glancing in.
<Flannel> That's why I haven't re-banned him.
<Myrtti> hi sazawal
<sazawal> Myrtti, hi
<Myrtti> sazawal: what's up?
<sazawal> Myrtti, nothing much.
<Myrtti> sazawal: so...?
<sazawal> Myrtti, I have a question. Can you help me out?
<Myrtti> dunno, chances are you might be asking on the wrong channel from wrong person, but in the end I couldn't possibly know if I can, because I'm not a telepath. try.
<sazawal> Okay here it is, I have a python script which authenticates me and connects to the internet. When I press Ctrl-C it logs me off successfully. I want to end this script (log off) automatically when I shut down/reboot my computer. How can I do it?
<Myrtti> yeah, wrong channel (this is #ubuntu-ops,  not #ubuntu) and definitely wrong person (as I don't know Python)
<Myrtti> even #python might be better
<sazawal> Myrtti, Anyways I got my answer in #ubuntu-server. Can you tell me why I am banned from #ubuntu?
<sazawal> What could be the reason?
<Tm_T> sazawal: seems that from that ip someone did join the channel and flooded nonsense
<Myrtti> yup
<Tm_T> aaand floodbot banned, and supposed to be taken away too, nice
<sazawal> Tm_T, may be. Actually I am in my University's network, so external IP's of all the students are same if they are behind the same proxy
<Tm_T> sazawal: yeah, our automated systems think they removed the ban already but it was still there
<Tm_T> removed
<Tm_T> sazawal: you can join #ubuntu now, anything else we can help you with? (:
<sazawal> Thanks Tm_T, It is working now
<Myrtti> sazawal: great! did you have something else to ask?
<sazawal> no Myrtti , Thanks for the support.
<ubottu> llutz called the ops in #ubuntu (Meisyou)
<DJones> Already quit the channel
<niko> genii-around: mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*] by genii-around
<gry> #ubuntu has *!*@* ban active
<niko> i doubt that is what you want
<gry> genii-around, ^^
<ntzrmtthihu777> um, I can't send to channel #ubuntu
<darthanubis> I have been in #ubuntu for the last few weeks only to find today I'm banned?
<gry> thanks niko :)
<darthanubis> guess I'm not the only one atm?
<gry> should be solved now
<niko> it's fixed, darthanubis
<darthanubis> thx
<ntzrmtthihu777> thankya, lol.
<Myrtti> "oops"
<genii-around> @comment 54997 Inappropriate name, disruptive profanity
<ubottu> Comment added.
<genii-around> gry: Sorry, work required me... Did they leave before the kick took effect? This seems to happen to me sometimes, then the command alias has a blank where the nickname was specified
<genii-around> OK, looks like my aliases for Quassel are probably not right... could someone look and maybe make recommendation?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5629200/
<genii-around> ( I used the kban one just earlier)
<gry> no, you banned first and then kicked
<gry> that one works for me and i tamed it down a bit so you can /kban nick reason here, and have only 'reason here' as the remove message
<gry> '/msg chanserv op $channelname ; /wait 2 ; /MODE $channelname +b *!*@$1:hostname; /wait 1; /quote REMOVE $channelname $1 :$2.. ; /mode $channelname -o $currentnick;'
<gry> but i can't reproduce the issue so don't know how to avoid it reliably
 * genii-around makes more coffee and studies http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml 
<Pici> genii-around: why? <genii-around> !badident > trapni
<genii-around> Pici: --> trapni (~trapni@82.207.154.70) has joined #ubuntu-server
<genii-around> <-- trapni (~trapni@82.207.154.70) has quit (Changing host)
<genii-around> --> trapni (~trapni@gentoo/developer/trapni) has joined #ubuntu-server
<genii-around> Crap. I wanted doublejoin
<Pici> yah
<jrib> ntzrmtthihu777's quit message is somewhat amusing
<Unit193> Hah, you've noticed?
<genii-around> Dammit. RickRolled Again!
<Unit193> You didn't check it out first?
<genii-around> Unit193: Silly me.
<bazhang> wow annoying
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from benzrf)
<bazhang> he's just trolling
<bazhang> no one could get that many !enter warnings and then do the one word per line
<k1l> and magically things get fixes when he is asked for some output
#ubuntu-ops 2013-05-04
<ubottu> In #ubuntustudio-devel, smartboyhw said: !testers-ubuntustudio-devel is <reply> That item needs testing! zequence, len-1304, Len-nb, smartboyhw, DarkEra please do some testing!
<ubottu> In #ubuntustudio-devel, smartboyhw said: !testers-#ubuntustudio-devel is <reply> That item needs testing! zequence, len-1304, Len-nb, smartboyhw, DarkEra please do some testing!
<bazhang> "need help ubutnu plz"  yields 5trillion results, did you mean to search for "help ubuntu"?
<bazhang> it changed some things in kernel??
<bazhang> seriously?
<bazhang> tsimpson, he's crossposting that in #ubuntu as well and we informed him to register earlier
<bazhang> lolipop seems to be extremely ill informed, or just deliberately making things up
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu [lolipop] (~joel@79.102.155.104): joel   cursing , ill-informed rants/complaints offtopic
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> <phenom> wilee-nilee: I'd appreciate if you would RTFM
<bazhang> not seen that for a while
#ubuntu-ops 2013-05-05
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Guest34570 appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1699 users, 1 overflows, 1700 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1705 users, 0 overflows, 1705 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1703 users, 3 overflows, 1706 limit))
<LjL> i'm not sure, did i notice a split?
<ubottu> smartboyhw called the ops in #kubuntu (The FloodBotK bots are getting crazy)
<harris> can someone please help me in here no one is responding to me and its urgent
<bazhang> harris, help with what
<harris> my computer keeps poping from the sound chip turning on and off how can i turn off the powersaving
<bazhang> thats a question for #ubuntu harris
<harris> fine gtg bye
#ubuntu-ops 2014-04-28
<elky> mado in #ubuntu decided to PM me to ask asl
<rww> can i kickban it
<rww> (j/k)
<elky> if you want to try request it cease asl-ing random people in pm
<elky> where by random i suspect means "whois'd to find the feminine realnames"
<rww> can i asl it
<elky> sure
<rww> done
<elky> make sure they know you're 'not asking' thus implying demanding
<rww> 07:16:20 <mado> 24 male egypt
<elky> lolol
<rww> idk what to do now
<elky> i can think of inappropriate things
 * DJones renews membership of irc-ubuntu-ops team for another 12 months
<Pici> You know theres going to be a problem when a nick starts to autocomplete in the bantracker search field.
<Jordan_U> It would be a cool feature if that could be added via AJAX fancyness rather than just the browser remembering what you've previously entered.
<Jordan_U> Would probably be difficult to get the sql query to be fast/light enough to be practical, and I'm not volunteering to implement it, so it's probably not going to happen :)
<tsimpson> Jordan_U: correct and correct
<tsimpson> we'd probably need to move to a "real" database server rather than sqlite for it anyway
<Pici> thats why you should use something faster, like an in-memory key-value store instead.
<tsimpson> maybe, but it'll have to be stored somewhere so different programs can access the data
<tsimpson> if we could get rid of the log storage, that'd seriously help
<tsimpson> *storage in the DB
<rww> !webscale
<rww> !webscale-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> mongodb is web scale.
#ubuntu-ops 2014-04-29
<ubottu> abhvym called the ops in #ubuntu (nadia-f27 posting porn messages in my pm)
<ubottu> daslicht called the ops in #ubuntu (nadia-f27 spaming around)
<DJones> Might be worth keeping an eye on StephenS in #ubuntu, comments like this seem likely to cause a bit of a flame war StephenS> but real linux users will not use any of those fancy guis
<ubottu> In ubottu, ketankul2010 said: What is your name?
<IdleOne> Slim Shady
<jussi> no, Im slim shady
<knome> slimey shady
<Pricey> Will the real Slim Shady please stand up?
 * Pricey hates himself.
 * jussi hugs Pricey.
 * IdleOne stands ^
<jussi> IdleOne: Im suprised your nick isnt already "ShadyOne" :P
<IdleOne> heh
<IdleOne> I'm not shady
<IdleOne> well, not for a long while now
<jussi> I miss Gary.
<ubottu> In ubottu, zz_Zyrax said: zz_Zyrax is currently away, try again later
<ikonia> there is a ban in #ubuntu *!*@host-91-192-90-101.elomza.pl
<ikonia> yet karab44 in in #ubuntu talking from that address
<ikonia> oops, no there isn't
<ikonia> it was removed
<ikonia> sorry
<Pici> Something about two people posting "please don't spam" in quick succession...
<ikonia> agreed
<phunyguy> sasl isn't working ><
<bazhang> twss bot
<Pici> hm?
<bazhang> * [stephen_jenkins] (~ircbot@wsip-70-167-141-136.ga.at.cox.net): IrcBot
<DJones> instantaphex: looks to be owner (same hostname)
<bazhang> thats what she said    repeatedly
<Pici> and?
<DJones> Messaged instanaphex and asked them not to use #ubuntu to test their bot
<Pici> ty DJones
 * Jordan_U almost just removed emiliano_ in #ubuntu, then realized they probably just mistyped "guys" :)
<bazhang> * niftylettuce_ goes to apple.com.... buying macbook air...
<bazhang> wow rude
<bazhang> were those links lmgtfy
<Jordan_U> No.
<bazhang> ok
<Jordan_U> You guys took !enter away from me too!
<bazhang_> ez on da etr ky
<k1l_> bazhang: feed your cat in the kitchen :)
<bazhang> hehe
#ubuntu-ops 2014-04-30
<bazhang> <Bludot> its a radeon hd 24000
<bazhang> that must be great for btc
<IdleOne> tsimpson: they are in the channel, nick is waskum
<bazhang> * [waskum] #ubuntu
<IdleOne> @mark #ubuntu waskum sending users unsolicited pm's asking them to click "sketchy" links
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tsimpson> I tried tab-complete, and I didn't see them
<tsimpson> s/didn't/still don't/
<IdleOne> yeah because you probably tried waksum. cfhowlet misspelled
<IdleOne> try was not wak
<bazhang> * [waskum] (~zin@90.174.1.114): zin
<tsimpson> yep
<bazhang> still there
<IdleOne> I sent a PM got no response.
<IdleOne> if someone else reports then we get Thor's hammer out
<Pici> someone else just reported waskum in #freenode
<Pici> perhaps they will deal with it
<tsimpson> if "someone else" is DannyBrown, that's because I asked them to
<bazhang> it was
<IdleOne> klined
<bazhang> thanks
#ubuntu-ops 2014-05-01
<ubottu> In ubottu, DJones said: !12.10 is 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1210 It will reach End of life on 16th May 2014, At that time, Ubuntu Security
<DJones> Grr, too long I think
<DJones> !12.10 is 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1210 It will reach End of life on 16th May 2014, At that time, Ubuntu Security Notices will no longer include information or updated packages for Ubuntu 12.10. See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2014-April/000183.html for upgrade advice.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, DJones said: !12.10 is 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1210 It will reach End of life on 16th May 2014, At that time, Ubuntu Security Notices will no longer include information or updated packages for Ubuntu 12.10. See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2014-April/000183.html for upgrade adv
<DJones> That solves the split line, but factoid looks too long
<Pricey> If you don't have a <reply> after the 'is', the factoid used to call it will be prepended to the string.
<bazhang> <Electroid> I am just trying to do some sort of experiments to understand the functions of IRC
<Captain_h00k> bazhang: tell them IRC is just a fad :(
#ubuntu-ops 2014-05-02
<bazhang> hah I wish
<rww> So, fun question time:
<rww> Ubuntu Touch / Ubuntu on Phones / whatever support in #ubuntu: yes or no?
<rww> pros: it's Ubuntu
<rww> cons: nobody in #ubuntu is good at Ubuntu Touch support and #ubuntu-touch is better for that
<IdleOne> I think you answered your own question
<rww> I guess it's different enough underneath that the support knowledge for Ubuntu on Desktop doesn't really converge (let's say) on the support knowledge needed for Ubuntu on Phones yet ;)
<rww> mail like https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/technical-board/2014-March/001852.html notwithstanding
<rww> @comment 62076 this has been your weekly Skraito AstaraOS nonsense, 30d
<ubottu> Comment added. 62076 will be removed after 1 month.
<jussi> rww: Im pretty sure ubuntu touch support is in #ubuntu-touch
<rww> I'm pretty sure Kubuntu support is in #kubuntu, but it's also in #ubuntu ;)
<rww> hence my point, is Ubuntu for Phones Ubuntu enough for us to sanely support it in #ubuntu
<rww> (like Kubuntu is and like Mint isn't)
<IdleOne> not yet
<rww> is the expectation that it will be? because I don't see them abandoning, say, read-only filesystem, and it'd be hilarious to see that by default on Desktop
<rww> although this is probably veering into "god only knows" territory
<jussi> I think it is still enough of a different product that it stay's in -touch for now
<rww> *nod*
<jussi> but thats just an opinion from me...
<IdleOne> +1
<jussi> also, lets face it - we are trying to provide a good experience here, and the best experience for all parties is that the touch questions stay in -touch
<valorie> do we have a !touch factoid ?
<valorie> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<valorie> cool
<rww> !-touch
<ubottu> touch is <alias> phone - added by IdleOne on 2013-02-25 19:29:40
<rww> !-phone
<ubottu> phone aliases: nexus7, tablet, touch, phablet, edge - added by IdleOne on 2013-01-02 19:42:52 - last edited by AlanBell on 2013-02-24 14:14:48
<rww> !phone =~ s/support/. Support/
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<valorie> omg phablet
<valorie> worst word evar
<rww> heretic
<rww> phablet is my phavorite word
<valorie> I dun believe ya
<IdleOne> !forget edge
<ubottu> I'll forget that, IdleOne
<rww> NEVAH 4GET
<valorie> blog is pretty bad too, but I've gotten used to i
<valorie> t
<rww> i have a t-shirt entitled "bomb the blogosphere"
<valorie> vlog, not so much
<rww> vlog is so last decade
<ubottu> jellow called the ops in #ubuntu (lkjhg)
<ubottu> yeats called the ops in #ubuntu (stnkt Guest55074)
<IdleOne> !guidelines > Guest55074
<IdleOne> can't say I didn't try :/
<Pici> yep
<holstein> i wonder if "dark like cookie" and "turtles" is some kind of translation error ;)
<holstein> doubt it...
<ubottu> blissi called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> blissi called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Captain_h00k> ikonia: it wasn't necessary as far as I could tell, and they weren't responding to a /query asking why they called ops
<ikonia> Captain_h00k: couldn't see anything, but I thought it worth asking
<Captain_h00k> ikonia: it makes sense, yeah
<blissi> !ops
<ubottu> Thanks for letting us know you are here, someone will be along presently
<ubottu> blissi called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<ikonia> hello blis
<ikonia> hello blissi
<blissi> Somone from #ubuntu tricked me into uploading a script to my ubuntu box
<blissi> I have no idea what it does!!!
<blissi> http://pastebin.com/R7Xxa4jT
<ikonia> I've no idea either, sorry
<ikonia> so we can't help you, please /part the channel as you seem unable to use the channel nicely
 * Captain_h00k sips
<DGJones> ikonia: blissi is back in #ubuntu
<ikonia> muted him
<DGJones> Wasn't sure what the situation was with him so just thought it was better to flag him up for you
<ikonia> yeah, thoughtful, thank you
<ikonia> I'd sent him a pm asking him to stop and welcomed him here to talk if he could grow up a bit
<ikonia> not had anything back, so I'll leave muted until that changes
<Captain_h00k> nonresponsive to me as well
<DGJones> Script looked pretty innocuous apart from echoing a text line
<Captain_h00k> It's purely a troll, I'm convinced.
<ikonia> it's just a way of calling us fags
<ikonia> of course it's a troll,
<ikonia> that's why I'm not engaging until he meets the requirements to stop
<DGJones> And with that, I'll go  back to being one handed while I wait for a cortisone injection to settle down
<Captain_h00k> DGJones: er, good luck :s
<DGJones> Captain_h00k: Thanks, injection was fine, I no longer trust people who say they're agony going in, just starting to stiffen up & ache now
<ubottu> iter called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<IdleOne> handled
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu wickedheadache very bad advie
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu wickedheadache very bad advice
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
#ubuntu-ops 2014-05-03
<lotuspsychje> some weird irclouds join in #ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> just letting you guys know
<IdleOne> that is a lot of them
<holstein> that was from a split earlier though, correct?
<lotuspsychje> same in #ubuntu-touch
<lotuspsychje> where its calm normally
<IdleOne> yeah looks like there was a split
<lotuspsychje> ok
<IdleOne> thanks for looking out though :)
<lotuspsychje> np
<bazhang> purplehaze seems to be offering strange and/or incorrect "support"
<bazhang> <PurpleHaze> rot3 if your a noob stick with apt-get or whatever the gui version is
<bazhang> the gui version? augh
<ubottu> Codmadnesspro called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<DGJones> ]Dealt with, wasn't an op s call as such, user thought it just listed channel op, rather than highlighting them
<ubottu> PlayMCPENetwork called the ops in #ubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2014-05-04
<IdleOne> Can we help you Satoshi_N ?
<Satoshi_N> I would like to apply for a permit to peddle my bitcoins, please
<IdleOne> No.
<Satoshi_N> I am willing to make a hefty donation to the IRCC
<IdleOne> Please don't waste our time with this silliness and part this channel
<phunyguy> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic Nefela is LjL in disguise.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<phunyguy> so there's that.
<rww> took you long enough
<phunyguy> I've known for a while :(
<phunyguy> days
<phunyguy> I just wasn't sure I wanted to bark up that tree.
<phunyguy> But I am realizing his sole purpose in the channel is to spark something out of nothing, and get everyone riled up.
<phunyguy> spite?  who knows.
<rww> IdleOne: the correct /remove message was "no u", btw
<IdleOne> I was too busy enjoying watching you enjoy  your fame to set a message
<bazhang> <TehNubKilla> Putty ! (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻   <---- bot?
<phunyguy> goodnight
<elky> satoshi_n has been told to stop the con artist act or he'll be finding somewhere else to stir trouble
<elky> act on that as you please
<bazhang> <ronaldsmazitis> I use slowmoUI granjow app which crashed, and since that few other apps have problem aswell
<bazhang> finally the other shoe drops
<hggdh> can someone please bring ubotn (ubot2?) back in #ubuntu-bugs?
<hggdh> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<hggdh> @btlogin
<IdleOne> jussi tsimpson ^
<tsimpson> I can't do anything about ubot2
<IdleOne> maybe a different one?
<tsimpson> trusty old ubot5 is available
<hggdh> good enough:-)
<tsimpson> * 367 #ubuntu-bugs ubot5!*@* rajaniemi.freenode.net 1396950433
<tsimpson> it's banned in there
<IdleOne> lol
<hggdh> tsimpson: unbnned. Can you please try again?
<tsimpson> it's there
<hggdh> thank you
<DJones> Hmmh, why does the Ubuntu installer when it offers try or install say "You can install Ubuntu directly from this CD" when it hasn't fitted on a cd for years (Desktop installer)
<DJones> Actually, you can try ubuntu directly from this cd
<IdleOne> because nobody has edited that line
<DJones> I guess so
<tsimpson> it's still a "CD image" rather than a "DVD image", but as we don't do DVD images any more it there's no point in saying CD
<IdleOne> s/don't do DVD images/don't do CD images
<tsimpson> no, there was a DVD image as well as a CD image, the DVD image was the alternate installer along with ubiquity and it had a few more packages on it (as an apt repo)
<IdleOne> oh right
<IdleOne> forgot about that
#ubuntu-ops 2015-04-27
<phunyguy> @comment 67423 This guy is bad news, and already has a ban in place.  No need to remove any time soon.
<ubottu> Comment added.
<DJones> Does ubottu need updating to show 15.04 results instead of 14.10 for !info prompts
<Pici> DJones: yes.
<Pici> I've reached out to tsimpson and jussi about it, but haven't heard anything back.
<DJones> I have no idea how to do that, just noticed a utopic result in #u that made me wonder
<DJones> alanbell may know how to change that
<Pici> It can only be done by people with Owner access on ubottu, of which those two are the only ones with sufficient access.
<DJones> Ah
<Pici> alan and I both have admin, which isn't enigh.
<Pici> *enough
<bazhang> was it debain that gave dist-upgrade the version change idea
<bazhang> sooo many people get confused about that
<Pici> Only when combined with changing the sources.list file.
<k1l> "back then" that was the way to upgrade to a new release
<k1l> with the new apt, they named it sudo apt update&&sudo apt full-upgrade. which is still confusing with update and upgrade, but the missing "dist" is better imho
<Unit193> A release or two ago, ubuntu-release-upgrader was a bit hit and miss with even finding them, so the old Debian Way™ had to be used by a few.
<bazhang> I shiver to think when thenwas in 'back then'
<bazhang> I cannot wait for snappy and dmg
<ikonia> ubuntu-release-upgrader ??
<ikonia> is that replacing update manager offering new releases ?
<k1l> i am curious what problems come with snappy. but i like to adress the issues with PPAs.
<bazhang> snappy, and add everything with all the libs independent
<Unit193> ikonia: ubuntu-release-upgrader-core is what provides do-release-upgrade, the commandline version.
<bazhang> much like dmg
<bazhang> @random upgradeception snappy
<ubottu> snappy
<Pici> I have no idea whats going on with this snappy stuff.  I think I'll stay in the dark for the time being.
<Unit193> I went "Phone stuff, can ignore."
<bazhang> ogra gave a great rundown in -release-party
<bazhang> ubuntu as arch with rollback/restore
<k1l> i see it as a chance to get rid of "i have 23343535 PPAs installed and now my apt-get is not working anymore
<bazhang> all factoids can be replaced with !restore
<Seveas> Getting this in PM from someone active in #ubuntu
<Seveas> 01:16 <   mutherbag> | cocoony wants to finger your ass
<Seveas> might be trouble looming
<cocoony> hello...the user : mutherbag   ....makes stress ..i am newbie in linux and after i ask a question he writes pm to me and other users and writes rassism words
<Seveas> !ops
<ubottu> Thanks for letting us know you are here, someone will be along presently
<ubottu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<Seveas> trouble it is indeed
<cocoony> now the user writes lies in mainroom
<cocoony> he lies
<ubottu> mutherbag called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<cocoony> !ops : motherbag writes hate in pm to me and now he writes in mainm
<ubottu> cocoony: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cocoony> the user mutherbag writes rassism words to me and now he writes in mainroom that i write this !!!!!! what a lier
<genii> cocoony: You do not need to write the content of offensive PMs into the maion channel either. This is also not acceptable
<ubottu> darthanubis called the ops in #ubuntu (hellsangels)
#ubuntu-ops 2015-04-28
<Unit193> Someone may want to boot in #u
<Unit193> Annnnd, just did.  Thanks, genii.
<genii> np
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (AmazinglyDumb)
<ubottu> AmazinglyDumb called the ops in #ubuntu (lotuspsychje)
<k1l_> just see that logan is penos. :/
<k1l> i did contact kiwiirc about that users abusing their service and that this service is banned now in #u. they said its some trolls using a bug and they will report back to me when they have a clue
#ubuntu-ops 2015-04-29
<tonyyarusso> k1l: Are you sure it's users, plural?  I know I've had a user in #u-offtopic who I've banned from a zillion different IPs, all using kiwiirc, but all of the IPs were on the same ISP in Portugal.
<stevendale> Hello operators.
<stevendale> Phone almost flat. Goodbye.
<k1l_> tonyyarusso: its what the kiwiirc guy told me. i do think its just one troll in our case.
<phunyguy> k1l_: tonyyarusso: is it the same person with the redstation IPs?  That is the one I have seen abusing kiwiirc.
<k1l_> if you ask me: yes.
<tonyyarusso> phunyguy: redstation doesn't ring a bell
<tonyyarusso> I'm not sure what that means
<k1l_> there were some redstation ip trolls yesterday at the same time while the kiwiirc guy was active
<k1l_> tonyyarusso: redstation is a .uk hoster. its used for proxy/vpn stuff that trolls use for evading bans
<phunyguy> ^ yes that
<phunyguy> some of my more recent bans have notes on it for #u-ot in bt
<tonyyarusso> My bans are all on IPs that whois back to "MEO Broadband, PT Comunicacoes S.A."
<phunyguy> they would use kiwirc, freenode web client, etc
#ubuntu-ops 2015-04-30
<k1l_> <svetlana> AlexEagle8128: 3 suggestions. run it as root. format the usb and do it again. use unetbooting instead of startup disk creator.
<k1l_> that is 180° against what i would suggest.
<hfdhfhfhurururhf> Yop
<hfdhfhfhurururhf> Yo
<k1l_> <dasjoe> 10.04 EOLs today, yes
<k1l_> the info i find says 29th april. so its EOD already
<genii> Jordan_U: Hah.. I was formulating pretty much the same thing to say to them
<Jordan_U> genii: Great minds think alike (and sometimes people like us do also :)
<genii> Well, now I know there's some other eyes in there I can go do my banking :)
<daftykins> be nice if someone would +q XYZAFFA1R right about now
#ubuntu-ops 2015-05-01
<ikonia> has anyone spoken with rene_ ?
<k1l_> imho just plain trolling to stirr up the channel
<k1l_> Rene_> !how_to_disable_setting_the_clock_as_a_normal_user
<k1l_> "i read that ubuntu is insecure so lets join the channel and start something" while not even knowing what that bug is about.
<ikonia> it would appear that way
#ubuntu-ops 2015-05-02
<PassiveLeader1> hi
<PassiveLeader1> trying to get into #ubuntu says im banned
<PassiveLeader1> Ive never done anything to be banned
<PassiveLeader1> × You are banned from #ubuntu. Cannot join channel (+b) - you are banned
<Alcyius> Excuse me, I'm sorry to bother anyone, but I just tried to join #ubuntu and it says I am banned, even though I've never connected to it before. Nothing I've found says I need to be registered so I'm somewhat confused.
<k1l_> Alcyius: hi, we needed to ban the kiwiirc service due to konstant abuse from users from there (using a bug in the kiwiirc system). just connect with a native irc client until kiwiirc got rid of that issue
<Alcyius> Ok thank you very much.
<k1l_> on another note: do we want to make a factoid promoting to use apt instead of apt-get since its not that confusing with dist-upgrade?
<k1l_> apt-get dist-upgrade = apt full-upgrade
<valorie> apt full-upgrade is better; I recommend it all the time
<valorie> to those who like cli
<Unit193> "better"
<k1l> most supporters still advice apt-get dist-upgrade which makes most users say "but i dont want to upgrade to a new release" which leads to a "but it will not upgrade the ubuntu-release" discussion.
<valorie> yes
<valorie> it's hard to tame the fingers to type apt instead of apt-get
<valorie> worth it though
<k1l> it got a progressbar \o/
<valorie> I know, isn't it cool?
<hggdh> they are equivalent; apt is more geared to the casual-to-the-command-line user
<hggdh> so it is much more simpler to use
<hggdh> I personally never use it, but only because I am so used to apt-get. I will try a bit more to use apt as opposed to apt-get
<valorie> well, full-upgrade will remove outdated libs and such if necessary
<valorie> I like it better
<hggdh> OTOH, it misses an option to completely remove a package, including config files
<valorie> agreed, I miss purge
<hggdh> and, on the other other hand, I like the colour output
<valorie> yup, color in the console is a nice change
<hggdh> oh, apt list accepts wildcards
#ubuntu-ops 2015-05-03
<elky> apt always manages to confuse me whereas apt-get doesn't
 * elky shrugs
<Unit193> Try 'apt search firefox' vs 'apt-cache search firefox' big difference and not for the better.  Also, apt isn't well documented.  How does one use apt list?  Read the source.  I do use full-upgrade, sure. :D
<elky> at least one of those things is fixable
<Unit193> Yep, I figure it's still early, so docs will come.  And, apt tells you its interface isn't finished yet, so that may change.  I'm simply speaking right now.
<ubottu> daftykins called the ops in #ubuntu (packetedprophet)
<elky> today in daftykins doesn't realise how hostile he is
<phunyguy> yeah then he plays the volunteer card
<phunyguy> when you say something baout it.
<phunyguy> about*
<bazhang> <smallfoot-> Ubuntu is not user friendly if I have to remember commands like that
<bazhang> why has he used for 7 or more years then
<c0mrade> Hello.
<c0mrade> I think I am banned from #ubuntu, can you guys get me back there please?
<c0mrade> Hello.
<c0mrade> I was banned from #ubuntu can someone get me back there please?
<c0mrade> :P
<c0mrade> Any help?
<ikonia> c0mrade: hello
<c0mrade> ikonia: Hi, how are you doing?
<ikonia> fine thanks
<ikonia> so what's up ?
<ikonia> you've been banned in #ubuntu ?
<c0mrade> I wish to join #ubuntu again but I am banned from a long time ago from there.
<ikonia> is that righht ?
<c0mrade> Yeah.
<ikonia> why where you banned ?
<c0mrade> I got involved in Ubuntu related stuff lately and I might need some support from the community/IRC channel.
<c0mrade> I believe it was a long time ago maybe like more than a year ago, but I think I got banned for saying offtopic stuff.
<ikonia> one moment please
<c0mrade> Like talking about the time travel machines, black market organ trading, cryoginecs and life expanding, quantum physics etc...
<ikonia> it looks like you've got quite a history
<ikonia> and you've been a problem since 2010 - through to 2014
<c0mrade> I think it was more than a year.
<c0mrade> But I am not sure.
<ikonia> no, it was Oct2014 your last visit
<c0mrade> But anyway I've been using IRC since 1996 but knew bout freenode like in 2008.
<ikonia> serious question, what's going on ? you've been a problem in the ubuntu channels since 2010
<ikonia> why have you been a problem for 4 years ?
<c0mrade> I used to join and say offtopic stuff and then part the channel.
<c0mrade> Nothing much.
<c0mrade> I used to tease the channel operators.
<ikonia> what's stopped you just using the channel in acceptable ways ?
<ikonia> why ?
<ikonia> then  why hae you been a problem for so long
<c0mrade> I didn't go every single day there.
<c0mrade> And do that for four years straight.
<c0mrade> I am not sick in the brains... LOL.
<c0mrade> I mean I used to get maybe one a week sometimes once a month and sometimes four days straight.
<ikonia> yes, but why ?
<ikonia> you knew it was wwrong, you knew it distruted the channel and wasted peoples time, yet you kept doing it
<ikonia> why ?
<ikonia> actually it doesn't matter
<ikonia> I'm not comfortable letting you back in the channel, you show yourself to be aware of causing a problem on purpose,
<ikonia> so I don't see a reason to give you yet "another" chance
<ikonia> sorry
<c0mrade> No I am just confessing and telling you the truth.
<ikonia> yes,, I know
<c0mrade> Lately I got involved in projects that need extensive Ubuntu knowledge and now I feel that I need to get to the channel....
<ikonia> I don't feel you do
<c0mrade> You don't feel I do what?
<ikonia> and I feel you should have thought about that before wasting peoples time for 4 years
<ikonia> so I think we should cut it there,
<c0mrade> You think it's for 4 years straight?
<ikonia> good luck with your projects, I hope it helps you find a new way to contribute to the IRC communities with a bit less trouble
<ikonia> please /part the channel,
<c0mrade> So no chance right?
<ikonia> sorry
<ikonia> I don't see why
<c0mrade> I am sorry for what I did and it won't happen again.
<c0mrade> I appologize.
<ikonia> appreciate that, thank you
<c0mrade> Can I access #ubuntu again please?
<chu> May I just pipe in and recommend you join #ubuntu-offtopic for a while, *if* you are seen as a contributing member (and honour your promise) maybe some action will be taken in regards to #ubuntu
<c0mrade> Why are you guys making it hard for me....
<ikonia> you made it hard for yourself
<c0mrade> I am so lazy to use a proxy and change my nickname.
<chu> It may be the only way to verify that you actually intend on holding strong to your promise (I'm sure you can understand how often we are told)
<ikonia> c0mrade: nice suggestion to ban evadae
<ikonia> shows you can really respect the rules
<ikonia> I think we are done
<chu> Ouch, well that's the one way to guarantee you're not coming back
#ubuntu-ops 2016-05-02
<pcgeek_> Hello All.
<pcgeek_> i am new to linux world and IRC itself.
<pcgeek_> and i find myself banned from the #ubuntu channel
<pcgeek_> can someone help me with this issue plzz...
<pcgeek_> Can sumeone help me with my banned from #ubuntu channel issue please ...
<elky> im about to head off to dinner but someone should be around shortly
<pcgeek_> ok thanks elky
<elky> oh i found your issue. you were pasting entire files into #ubuntu and got quieted several times and then the flood prevention bot banned you because it didn't stop.
<pcgeek_> yea thats right..
<pcgeek_> can you help me..
<pcgeek_> ?
<elky> can you promise me you won't paste files into #ubuntu ever again?
<elky> and use a pastebin service instead
<pcgeek_> i am very new to the IRC chat, still learning its rules..
<pcgeek_> promise...
<pcgeek_> it happend by mistake.
<pcgeek_> i had already create a pastebin link, but for some reason the link to it didn't get copied and hence the whole file got pasted on the chat window..
<elky> pcgeek_: usually if you quit your irc client it'll stop a pasteflood, then you just need to rejoin
<pcgeek_> and i am using hexchat for irc, and its a bit complicated, do you suggest another irc client for noobs..
<elky> anyway, have a read of http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<pcgeek_> thanks i didn;t know that..
<pcgeek_> sure
<elky> pcgeek_: nope hexchat will be fine.
<pcgeek_> cool.. my choice was right, actually xubuntu came with pidgin and i couldn't get it..
<elky> yeah pidgin isn't a full client for irc, just a "better than nothing"
<elky> anyway hold on and read those rules while i remove the ban
<pcgeek_> reading it.. thanks!
<elky> pcgeek_: please try rejoining
<elky> excellent
<pcgeek_> yup i am in, thanks a lot...
<dax> (check you can talk too, just for good measure)
<elky> now i'm off to get dinner, have fun, but not too much ;)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, fstx said: ubottu: that link is from 2012. Four years ago. What's happened since then?
<wyoung> hey gang, can I join #ubuntu yet?
<wyoung> I apologise for poking hte bear but but the gut was very provocitive
<wyoung> gut = gut
<wyoung> guy
<wyoung> keyboard error
<wyoung> ?
<k1l_> !guidelines | wyoung
<ubottu> wyoung: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<k1l_> please make sure to read them
<wyoung> ok
<wyoung> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vAj6cXHrWdQ
<wyoung> learn
<ChunkzZ> thanks for the unban. I did get a memo but no one left their name, I'll lurk until you message me because I don't know who sent it. thanks!
<ChunkzZ> I'll be in #ubuntu
<Pici`> don't memos say who they're from?
<bazhang> wyoung, hi
<Unit193> Pici: They do say, yes.
<dax> @comment 72382 immediate spam on join (continued from oftc/#debian where he was unresponsive to requests to stop), 14d
<ubottu> Comment added. 72382 will be removed after 2 weeks.
#ubuntu-ops 2016-05-03
<bazhang> wyoung_, please dont idle here
<hggdh> wyoung_: what can we do for you? If nothing right now, please /part this channel
<Unit193> squinty: Anything we can do for you today?
<squinty> Unit193,  lol   no thanks but thank you very much for enquiring.  I just joined the channel to make sure I was passing along correct information to another participant in #ubuntu  :-)
<dax> you did (and see /topic here)
<dax> although the answer's gonna be along the lines of "if i edited #ubuntu /topic every time Ubuntu had a bug that affected a lot of people, the /topic would run out of room every week"
<squinty> dax,  ooops apologies about not exiting.  thanks for the heads up
<Unit193> Someone might want to do something about Empyrium.
<dax> sigh, they're still broken?
<dax> sec
<Unit193> That one has been broken in fyc for months.
<dax> yup
<Unit193> Thanks.
<ubottu> Kartagis called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<k1l> kriszta3> where i can talk with girls in channel ?
<valorie> icky
<k1l> <kriszta3> i need op
<Pici> 10:07:13 <Pici> yogesh: Please be patient, answers are not always immediately available.
<Pici> 10:07:28 <yogesh> ok Picachu
<Pici> :07:13 <Pici> yogesh: Please be patient, answers are not always immediately available.
<Pici> :(
<DJones> And Picachu was in the channel when?, certainly not a tab compltion error
<Pici> never.
<DJones> Yep
 * DJones calls troll
<DJones> Either that or a child of the naughties who wants everything handed to them on a plate
<dax> @comment 72405 racial trolling immediately after join, 30d
<ubottu> Comment added. 72405 will be removed after 1 month.
<Pici> not all months are 30 days long ubottu
<Pici> I probably should fix format-identify
<Unit193> I use cap_extjoin now too.
<dax> staying opped for a bit and keeping an eye on #ubuntu
<dax> jzk's still flooding #debian soooooo
<Pici> I thought you meant jwz for a moment.
<dax> lol
<elky> nah he just messes around with xscreensaver.
<yofel> does anyone know who can make ubottu in #kubuntu-devel default to xenail or yakkety for package info queries? It still defaults to wily
<k1l> Pici: ^
<Pici> I can do that!
<yofel> yay
<yofel> thanks :)
<Pici> yofel: which release do you want me to change it to?
<yofel> Pici: yakkety
<yofel> then we have peace for a while
<Pici> ubottu: config channel #kubuntu-devel plugins.packageinfo.defaultrelease yakkety
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> Pici: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yofel> works :D
<Pici> yay
<genii> Why does it complain if the command succeeded?
<Pici> genii: beacuse the factoid parsing thing is greedy.
<genii> Interesting
<Pici> does drone tell people who aren't identified when we're set +q $~a an +z?
<dax> Pici: usually I poke them if they're asking a question or whatever
<dax> it's somewhat complicated by Drone` and I being on separate servers with lag so it takes a bit to know who got filtered and who didn't, though :|
<Unit193> Pici: Only time it PMs is when it does a mute, otherwise just the output in -unregged.
<dax> Unit193: how long's the auto-+r time
<k1l> mbak> anybody knows how to crack flareget ?
<k1l_> mamamia> I had three pinecones and a sugar cube.
<wxl> um, is that against the rules? XD
<ubottu> squinty called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> and jrib appears
#ubuntu-ops 2016-05-04
 * dax eyes the clonebots sitting in -unregged
<dax> already told staff about them, kinda funny watching them just sit there
<dax> stupid flooder gave them all the same ident, what a noob
<dax> DalekSec is making my new pets go away :(
<DalekSec> :3
<DalekSec> It's fun. >_>
<dax> letting the botnet rental time tick down is funner
<hggdh> and now #weechat is being played
<elky> yep
<elky> the botter is even there being absolutely incompetent
<ubottu> Poke95 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> SeriouslyBro called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<k1l> dionysus69> did he do rm -rf /
<k1l> <Abe_> I bought memorex dvd's.. their are fresh I only have a couple left... linux sucks
<bazhang> that straightened em out
<bazhang> 'now dont ban me'
<bazhang> I read that as ready your hammers
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> well, you did *not* ban him/her
<bazhang> haha
<bazhang> now dalksec will be raging
<bazhang> ban THEN KICK!
<hggdh> :-)
<bazhang> billly is billly
<dax> and now lotuspsychje invited him to -discuss
<dax> sighhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<bazhang> too soon to say: PSYCH!?
<dax> oh good, daftykins is active, this oughta be good when they all figure out the fail
<dax> i'ma just sit back and watch
<hggdh> I am actually tired of seeing ignorance on 'rm -rf /'
<bazhang> thats ages since it did anything
<bazhang> I suppose a factoid correcting it is out of the question
<dax> yes, as well as making it easier for trolls by pointing them at -offtopic and -discuss, let's make it easier for them to hose peoples' systems
<bazhang> well, in my defense, I did add 'elsewhere'
<dax> i'm prissy about the general behavior of people using -ot as a dumping ground and certain people inviting everyone and their mother to -discuss
<dax> was more taking pot shots at that than your specific behavior in this case
<bazhang> phew
<bazhang> I thought I might have to learn emacs as punishment
<dax> one of these days i should actually try installing HURD
<hggdh> dax: you might need a rather old machine for that
<dax> i have a couple of generic intels i use for stuff like that
<k1l> <AIneedu> OerHeks: tried 30 minutes ago there
#ubuntu-ops 2016-05-05
 * Myrtti facepalms
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (puto profanity)
<hep7> hello
<hep7> why i cannot join ubuntu channel?
<Pici> yes. it this is all #ubuntu's fault
<dax> i know right
<Unit193> Can't hit #freenode so shifted to #ubuntu?
<elky> got banned from #u like a week ago
<dax> back to -r, keep an eye out
#ubuntu-ops 2016-05-06
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu (DONALDTRUMP)
<Jordan_U> Where is the best place to get autobleh that works with irssi 0.8.19 in Ubuntu 16.04?
<Unit193> Don't know about best, but I've got something in git I've poked autobleh people with.
<Jordan_U> Unit193: In use by another Ubuntu op and using git instead of svn; Sounds good to me :)
<Jordan_U> Unit193: Where can I clone said git repo from?
<Unit193> Jordan_U: Actually gave you a link a night or two ago to it, just a sec.
<e> Just for future knowledge, what do you prefer, +r or +q $~a? (I know drone` does +q $~a)
<tsimonq2> is there a way I can report an individual?
<hggdh> tsimonq2: yes. email to irc-council@lists.ubuntu.com, or join #ubuntu-irc-council (if you want a more restricted area) or join #ubuntu-irc.
<hggdh> tsimonq2: alternatively, just say it here
<bazhang> tsimonq2, did you see that
<Unit193> e: Drone` sets +rzq $~a, I've seen two other OPs set ~a so could be that one.
<k1l> unluckyone_> MonkeyDust asko give enough, kill yourself
<dax> !guidelines > unluckyone_
<dax> @whoami
<ubottu> rww
<dax> !guidelines > unluckyone_
<dax> let's see if he gets the hint second time around
<k1l> i doubt it
<dax> same
<dax> woooooooooooo spam time again
<dax> e: as far as +r vs +q $~a goes, i started off doing the +q, but have been doing +r instead recently because I feel like people are more likely to figure out NickServ using /topic #ubuntu-unregged and Drone`'s periodic messages, than they are to figure it out because of the +q
<dax> but i don't have a strong opinion either way
<dax> going back to work, someone set -r in an hour or whenever the crap subsides elsewhere
<dax> i might do it, or i might be distracted, who knows
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu (unluckyone_)
<valorie> hi folks, we used to have a logbot in #kubuntu-council, and today we notice that it's gone
<valorie> I forgot whom to ask to get it back?
<k1l> "Send a mail to <rt AT SPAMFREE ubuntu DOT com> to open a support request"
<k1l> i dont know if Pici manages that bot, too.
<valorie> ok, that's probably how I requested it originally
<valorie> not sure when it left
<k1l> i just thought about removing +r :/
<valorie> thanks k1l
<Pici> I don't manage ubuntulog.
#ubuntu-ops 2016-05-07
<wyoung> hey, can I please join #ubuntu?
<bazhang> wyoung, hi
<wyoung> hey bazhang
<wyoung> How are you?
<bazhang> wyoung, when directed to offtopic, you responded saying such direction was offtopic itself
<wyoung> Yes, I believe that was what earnt me the kick ban, my apologies
<bazhang> wyoung, in future, when directed to stay ontopic, please do so
<wyoung> You got it!
<bazhang> please try now wyoung
<wyoung> woot!
<wyoung> Thank you!
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (Kirkland_Signatu)
<Myrtti> that might have been a bit too wide, if anyone fancies narrowing it down (I'm on my mobile) you're welcome to it
<dax> mhm. half of Comcast is static, half is quite dynamic. I wonder which half this one is.
<dax> @comment 72536 racial trolling, did not stop when asked, 60d
<ubottu> Comment added. 72536 will be removed after 2 months.
<Myrtti> Yeah, one of the reasons I mentioned 'if'. Will see how it goes
<ubottu> ducasse called the ops in #ubuntu (fablab01)
<bazhang> gone
<k1l_> !guidelines > twelveheaded
<nixoeen> Hey, anyone has access to edit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList? The contact person of #ubuntu-ir should be changed there.
#ubuntu-ops 2016-05-08
<upbaz> !ops
<ubottu> Thanks for letting us know you are here, someone will be along presently
<ubottu> upbaz called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<upbaz> bazhang from faggot land
<chu> Nice
<k1l> isnt he from the same country?
<chu> lol
<Myrtti> nixoeen: hi
<nixoeen> Myrtti: Hey :) You have the access to edit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList ? :)
<Myrtti> I probably do, why?
<Myrtti> ok then
<k1l> <nixoeen> Hey, anyone has access to edit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList? The contact person of #ubuntu-ir should be changed there.
<k1l> but i still dont know to what it should be changed
<k1l> nixoeen: to what do you want the contact person to be changed?
<k1l> or whom
<nixoeen> Myrtti, k1l: The contacts persons of #ubuntu-ir should be changed from zwnj, MehdiHassanpour to nixoeen, MehdiHassanpour.
<k1l> you are the only contact person then?
<k1l> nixoeen: i see MehdiHassanpour  and a_skywalker are still listed in the access list of that channel
<k1l> and MehdiHassanpour beeing the ir-council leader
<nixoeen> k1l: No, MehdiHassanpour stays as one of the contact persons as well. So : "nixoeen, MehdiHassanpour"
<k1l> nixoeen: ok
<nixoeen> k1l: Great, thanks :)
<dax> CIA: i note icesword/yehai evading a ban set on his old cloak using his new cloak about 11 hours ago in here ^
<k1l> <Spinach> k1l does not mean k1l. Period.
<k1l> i did not even talk to him or to any other user while he joined
<Flannel> k1l: That's because it's the same guy.
<Flannel> dax: I have the feeling we'll be using that again soon. :P
<k1l> yep, its the same guy, using another proxy or tor endnote
<Unit193> Flannel: Perhaps, but it makes bots angry.
<Flannel> The bots perhaps should be fixed then.
#ubuntu-ops 2017-05-01
<dax> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2017-April/003833.html
<dax> !no, lts is <reply> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !$curLTS ($curLTSLong $curLTSNum). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<dax> !no, precise is <reply> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) was the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-of-life was April 28th 2017. See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2017-April/003833.html for more information
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> !forget aptitude
<ubottu> I'll forget that, dax
<dax> !search esm
<ubottu> Found: fusesmb-#xubuntu
<dax> !esm is <reply> Canonical offers paid extended security support for 12.04 through the Ubuntu Advantage program. For more information, see https://ubuntu.com/esm . ESM is not an Ubuntu community offering; please direct questions about it to Canonical directly.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, dax
<dax> I think that wording's appropriate, let me know if not ^
<ikonia> reads well
#ubuntu-ops 2017-05-02
<bazhang> has yankdownunder been giving decent support
<bazhang> yankdownunder has had multiple prompts about getting offtopic
<elky> has he ack'd the prompts at all in the past?
<bazhang> elky, once yes, just now
<bazhang> selsper_ keeps posting very silly links
<bazhang> 'one does not simply get help in unbuntu'
<bazhang> oh a runescaper
<bazhang> that's beyond any ubuntu help
<dax> i never played runescape
<dax> probably only missed it being popular by a year or two
<bazhang> there's a native pakcage for zest y
<bazhang> and package
<bazhang> the number of 'solved' ubuntu forums, means he was not looknig very closely
<dax> some java thing by the look of it
<bazhang> yep
#ubuntu-ops 2017-05-03
<CrazyTux> hello.. I am told that I am banned in #ubuntu channel. Please guide me in getting the ban removed.
<CrazyTux> I am using Ubuntu on multiple computers. I sometimes get some bugs. I can't seek help on #ubuntu because of that ban.
<CrazyTux> please lift that ban.
<bazhang> yankdownunder just wants to give a 500 word essay instead of actual succinct ubuntu support
#ubuntu-ops 2017-05-04
<bazhang> Jordan_U, he's running MINT!
<Jordan_U> bazhang: Who is?
<bazhang> carl!
<Jordan_U> bazhang: Are you saying that's what he's trying to install, or that's what he's currently using to connect to #ubuntu?
<bazhang> just kidding Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> OK. I don't get the joke.
<bazhang> I;m sure CarlFK would never run MINT, I think chu got him running spacemacs
<CarlFK> Hmm?
<bazhang> criminy levity is on vacation
#ubuntu-ops 2017-05-05
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (babo offtopic)
<Pricey> Heyoo. Probably about time to remove me from the default ops trigger please?
<bazhang> Pricey, hi!
<Pricey> Howdy!
<Pricey> Uuu, I still have megapowers here though.
<Unit193> Pricey: Howdy!  That's out of every ops call?
<Pricey> Unit193: I have a bit of random access for random channels, but most of it has been removed now.
<Unit193> OK, I'll take that as a yes.  I'll do it "tomorrow" (Friday) if someone doesn't get to it first.
<bazhang> Pricey, no staff emeritus nor ubuntu member cloak?
<Pricey> bazhang: It wasn't offered.
<bazhang> that's odd
<Unit193> (You still qualify for the latter.)
<Pricey> I do, have been dutifully clicking the link each year to keep my email address.
<Unit193> Heh, and you're still in the cloaked group too. :P
<ikonia> Pricey: really not fancy hanging around ?
<Pricey> ikonia: I'm not going anywhere :)
<Pricey> Little point me being on ops calls though.
<ikonia> Pricey: you could still op though
<dax> ubottu: ops-#ubuntu-beginners-team =~ s/Pricey, //
<ubottu> Nothing changed there
<dax> ubottu: ops-#ubuntu-beginners-team =~ s/Pricechild, //
<ubottu> Nothing changed there
<dax> now what
<dax> oh, case
<dax> ubottu: ops-#ubuntu-beginners-team =~ s/PriceChild, //
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> ubottu: ops-#kubuntu =~ s/PriceChild, //
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> ubottu: ops-#ubuntu-offtopic =~ s/PriceChild, //
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> ubottu: ops =~ s/PriceChild, //
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> ubottu: ops-#kubuntu-offtopic =~ s/pricechild, //
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<Pricey> dax: Thanks muchly.
<Pricey> ikonia: I didn't leave you guys on great terms.
<ikonia> Pricey: is that not fixable ?
<dax> Pricey: i didn't remove the ones that you still have +o in, do you want those dropped too?
<Pricey> ikonia: I don't see what the benefit to Ubuntu would be if I just inserted myself back it with a position of authority? That's only going to be weird for the existing members.
<Pricey> dax: Less bothered, but I figure the owners should probably be cleaning shop anyway ;-)
<ikonia> Pricey: extra hands and people in the team to contribute, I didn't think it would be weird, but I'm not really aware of the reasons you left, wasn't trying to dig, just sorry to see someone step away
<dax> Pricey: alrighty, will leave those factoids alone for now. Feel free to poke in here or in PM if you want them dropping in the future
<Pricey> dax: Thanks.
<Pricey> ikonia: You'd be better off with new blood ;-) But thanks.
<Unit193> !forget ops-#ubuntu-beginners-team
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Unit193
<krytarik> lol
<Fuchs>  !forget about DRE
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, Fuchs said:  !forget about DRE
<Fuchs> oh bleh :( Sorry, didn't think it takes it with space
<dax> ja, she drops whitespace at the front of messages. i usually upside-down the ! or put a dot first
<Unit193> ‽foo
 * Fuchs goes to his corner and is quiet
#ubuntu-ops 2017-05-06
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<genii> Meh adbots
<elky> considering the first one typoed i'm guessing not bots
<Fuchs> pretty sure that was manual, yes
<elky> oh good you saw it
<Fuchs> thus I also handled it as "user being stupid"
<elky> twice
<Fuchs> means: feel free to remove the ban if it was meant to be less than a day
<elky> thankies
<elky> Unit193: can you add that url to drone until sigyn gets it?
#ubuntu-ops 2017-05-07
<Unit193> elky: Not still needed, I presume.
<elky> not sure, they spammed from multiple connections, i dunno if it's still happening elsewhere
<ubottu> vadert called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<elky> looking
<elky> (he called ops in the ##werewolf game channel a bit ago too, so i guess this is fun
<elky> )\
<bazhang> vadert> Ks0stm you are a bastard
<bazhang> just hitting everywhere with some nasty
<elky> not everywhere, but certainly 3 places i know of.
<bazhang> implite likes factoiding even more than dax fave
#ubuntu-ops 2018-04-30
<Unit193> dax: Yes I'm presuming that's who this was, and was in #ubuntu-meeting-2 about a week ago too.
<ubottu> In ubottu, lotuspsychje said: !kylin is Ubuntu Kylin is a variant of Ubuntu that focuses on Chinese users. It is an official part of Ubuntu. For more information, see http://www.ubuntukylin.com/index.php?lang=en
<krytarik> !kylin =~ s|http://.*$|http://www.ubuntukylin.com/|
<ubottu> I'll remember that krytarik
<krytarik> !kylin
<ubottu> Ubuntu Kylin is a variant of Ubuntu that focuses on Chinese users. It is an official part of Ubuntu. For more information, see http://www.ubuntukylin.com/
<ubottu> leftyfb called the ops in #ubuntu (mint)
#ubuntu-ops 2018-05-01
<ubottu> In ubottu, lotuspsychje said: !ltsupgrade is Upgrades from 16.04 LTS will not be enabled until a few days after the 18.04.1 release expected in late July.
<Pici> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Upgrades from 16.04 LTS will not be enabled until a few days after the 18.04.1 release expected in late July.
#ubuntu-ops 2018-05-02
<SlidingHorn> I'm 99% certain that "bunnyman13" in main is bugzie/bugzbunny avoiding a ban.  Same trolling techniques, same habit of offering bad advice etc.  Just figured I'd point it out in here for folks to keep an eye out
<SlidingHorn> I won't idle for a response...I'll be in -discuss if anyone wants to talk
#ubuntu-ops 2018-05-03
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, SlidingHorn said: !latest > qwerty this is what SlidingHorn meant about LTS and using the same version
<lotuspsychje> morning guys, ubottu needs a reboot
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<Norux> I just wanted to make you aware of Bugzie trolling in #ubuntu. leftyfb said you probably know about him already.
#ubuntu-ops 2018-05-04
<Unit193> tsimonq2: Howdy.  Anything we can assist you with?
<tsimonq2> Oh, I'm still in here?
<Unit193> Nope.
<tsimonq2> Then I'll keep things as they are. :P
<tsimonq2> But if I am in here and you want me to leave, we can arrange that. :P
<Unit193> Well, perhaps observe the topic.  If there's nothing you need right now, that'd be preferred, yes.
<tsimonq2> OK.
<valorie> btw tsimonq2 is an op in #lubuntu channels as the release manager and one of the leads
<krytarik> He isn't the first yet.
<Unit193> He is not an op in #lubuntu, chanserv auto voices anyone on the ACL
<valorie> huh
<valorie> that team has had issues in the past
 * valorie hushes up
<Flannel> Awkward that Ubuntu.com bugs are tracked on github.
<Unit193> Awkward that Ubuntu/Canonical uses Github at all.
<valorie> it's rather odd -- anyone know why they do that?
<Unit193> Well the message it tends to give is "Launchpad is not a good enough platform" >_>
<Flannel> It's one way to cut down on bug reports!  I'm not going to make a github account just to report something.
<Unit193> Which is amusing because LP does bugs way better than GH.
<Tm_T> it's almost like one is done for bug handling and the other one is not
#ubuntu-ops 2018-05-05
<SlidingHorn> just warning about coolchris in main - Came in specifically to troll, and is just lying in wait presumably to disrupt or tell someone to do something damaging to their system
<SlidingHorn> have a good night all
<ubottu> In ubottu, lotuspsychje said: !wayland is Wayland is a display server protocol that can be used instead of X. From Ubuntu 17.10 and higher you can choose the wayland session at gdm login on systems that support it. For more info, see https://wayland.freedesktop.org/
<ubottu> In ubottu, lotuspsychje said: !botdoc is fix broken links please
<ubottu> In ubottu, lotuspsychje said: !gnome is GNOME was the default desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 and by default again from 17.10 and higher.
<ubottu> In ubottu, lotuspsychje said: !classic is delete please
<ubottu> In ubottu, lotuspsychje said: !controls is delete please, bug dated from 2010
#ubuntu-ops 2018-05-06
<ikonia> rikmills: hi there, what's up ?
<acheronuk> ikonia: just grouping an additional nick to my account
<ikonia> just seen
<ikonia> sor=ry
<ikonia> sorry
<acheronuk> np :)
#ubuntu-ops 2019-04-29
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Kon- said: !ops GirLLiz is spamming all users in PM on their joining this channel
<dtx> Hello GirLLz is spamming users in your chat
<dtx> phisher i guess
<dax> dtx: looks like they got klined before i woke up. i've also banned their realname, so hopefully they'll stay gone from #ubuntu if they come back to freenode
<dax> @comment 79317 on-join PM spammer
<ubottu> Comment added.
#ubuntu-ops 2019-05-01
<ubottu> pragmaticenigma called the ops in #ubuntu (zette is posting phishing scams (root@118.96.173.241))
<pragmaticenigma> dax: Is there a reason behind your message?
<dax> calling for ops when there's already an op dealing with the issue seems a bit amusing
<pragmaticenigma> dax: I wasn't aware you were an op, and comments like that don't create a lot of confidence in moderation being taken seriously
<dax> ok
<pragmaticenigma> Thanks for helping keep the channel a safe place
<dax> one of these days i'm gonna !no, ops is <reply> BEEP!
<dax> (not really, but i *am* considering making a list of people in that factoid who've actually appeared in #ubuntu in the last year or two, 'cause i suspect it's a bit shorter than the factoid ;)
<genii> My response time varies wildly while I'm here at work
<hggdh> dax: and yes, we need to adjust the !ops call (at least)
<h00k> :[
<hggdh> tomfarr_: please do not idle in this channel
#ubuntu-ops 2019-05-02
<hggdh> dtx: please do not idle in this channel
<ubottu> ducasse called the ops in #ubuntu (cleanup in aisle #ubuntu)
<h00k> TomFarr: what can we help you with?
<TomFarr> with what?
<h00k> TomFarr: This is the ubuntu operators channel - it's not for idling. Do you have something to chat with us about? If not, I ask you to kindly /part
<TomFarr> gb
<pragmaticenigma> Hello ops, shaggubombtastic (shaggyboo@67.216.127.82) has their mind in the gutter and way off-topic
#ubuntu-ops 2019-05-03
<soulseeker> I have an ubuntu support need
<soulseeker> but the nickname is banned from #ubuntu
<dax> excellent, you found your way here
<soulseeker> dax was it you doing the ban
<dax> You are indeed banned from #ubuntu, based on repeated off-topic behavior. Your ban will not be removed at this time, as I have reason to believe that your behavior will not improve. Please use alternate methods for Ubuntu support instead, such as https://askubuntu.com/ or https://ubuntuforums.org/
<dax> I note that if you change your connection profile to get around your inability to use #ubuntu, this will increase the duration of your #ubuntu sanctions, and would also be a violation of freenode network policy and thus referred to other freenode staff.
<soulseeker> dax is that your apps with paintings of nikola tesla
<dax> I'm uninterested in responding to anything unrelated to your #ubuntu status, sorry.
<soulseeker> dax what about another channel
<soulseeker> if I ask you about matrix in #matrix are you interested
<soulseeker> jim banned me from ##linux
<dax> as I already told you in #matrix, I'm not going to respond to you there because the vast majority of #matrix's users are on Matrix, and Matrix has banned you from their side of that channel.
<dax> Yes, you're banned or quieted from quite a few places. Perhaps consider a non-realtime method for talking with people, since realtime doesn't seem to suit you.
<soulseeker> apparently the bill of rights was banned
<soulseeker> did you notice that
<soulseeker> what are you dax another police station
<dax> the bill of rights does not limit the right of private actors (for example: me) to prevent you from using privately-owned spaces (for example: #ubuntu)
<dax> much like it wouldn't stop me from kicking you out of my house if you sat in my front room rambling about tesla paintings
<soulseeker> this is not privately owned, and is supposed to be a peer directed network of open and free software
<dax> Yes, it is privately owned.
<soulseeker> the bill of rights is mostly that
<soulseeker> identify the owner of freenode
<dax> christel dahlskjaer
<soulseeker> oh
<soulseeker> did "christel" decode to privatize it
<dax> freenode has never been publicly owned.
<soulseeker> it was a texas nonprofit then london rught
<dax> Non-profit corporations are not public entities, they are private businesses with limitations on how they handle money.
<soulseeker> dax that argument is not a priority, but yeah if you ask for public permissikn it is a subdomain of the public
<soulseeker> and in texas of the bill of rights
<soulseeker> thats why they flipped it to london right attempts to override that
<soulseeker> that truth
<dax> Your understanding of the legal issues here is extremely flawed, and I recommend that instead of getting banned from channels repeatedly, you disconnect from IRC and gain the legal training necessary to function in a modern democracy.
<dax> I am now uninterested in responding to further legal theories.
<dax> Do you have anything else you'd like to bring up?
<soulseeker> why dont you let a posring of the bill of rights on freenode
<soulseeker> you are staff right
<dax> I am both an #ubuntu channel operator and freenode network staff. I am currently talking in my capacity as an #ubuntu channel operator.
<soulseeker> does the owner christel sign on using the nick christel
<dax> yes
<soulseeker> is that your peer, christel
<soulseeker> mrdata suggests forming groups
<soulseeker> as you have seen I joined #matrix to chrck how many active nodes can be potential peers
<soulseeker> if I desire a peer they need to be capable of rumning code such as the bill of rights
<soulseeker> for such an environment which lets the bill of rights to be posted is needed
<soulseeker> what is christels problem with that
<soulseeker> this is how my peer is to conduct his or herself
<soulseeker> it is despite your flawed perception not behavipur anymore than the sunrise
<hggdh> soulseeker: anything else we can do for you here? If not, then please /part. This is a no-idling channel
<soulseeker> hello hggdh
<soulseeker> oh and you dont want to make anybody need an unban of my nick is thatvit
<soulseeker> hggdh what is with this we garbage
<soulseeker> do you claim credit for whatever dax typed
<soulseeker> or is this some sort of obsurd rule your peers have that anything dax does is accounted to you
<soulseeker> dax typed everything then you jump in and say "we"
<soulseeker> but if I let you exhibit a schizoif syndrome and answer you complain it wasnt you
<soulseeker> for example
<soulseeker> the line after hello hggdh
<soulseeker> dax because you did not quickly accept the inquery as true about these being peers if you need any support detaching from the schizoidism feel free to contact me sooner rather than latter
<soulseeker> the funny thing is I have necer sren christel jump in and day "we" like hggdh here
<soulseeker> never seen christel jump in and say "we"
<soulseeker> though now christel is being called the owner
<soulseeker> may as well go into #freenode again
<soulseeker> if dax you read anything I typed in #matrix you kbow that it is your consistency which has made freenode useless
<ubottu> In #lubuntu, teward said: !no 32bit-#lubuntu is <reply> Lubuntu 18.04 LTS is the last version to support 32-bit processors & will be supported until 2021. Support is highly limited, as we no longer provide images nor test packages for 32-bit. No other Ubuntu flavor offers 32-bit support. Discussion has been had to remove 32-bit packages from the archive. If `grep lm /proc/cpuinfo` succeeds, use 64-bit.
<dax> !32bit-#lubuntu
<ubottu> Lubuntu 18.04 LTS is the last version to support 32-bit processors & will be supported until 2021. Support is highly limited, as we no longer provide images nor test packages for 32-bit. No other Ubuntu flavor offers 32-bit support. Discussion has been had to remove 32-bit packages from the archive. If `grep lm /proc/cpuinfo` succeeds, use 64-bit.
<dax> oic
#ubuntu-ops 2019-05-05
<ubottu> Eickmeyer[m] called the ops in #ubuntustudio ()
<rsakeys> sup
<hggdh> rsakeys: hello, whatncan we do for you?
<rsakeys> what is this channel for?
<hggdh> this is where people that find themselves with prpoblems in other Ubuntu channels come in to discuss the issues
<hggdh> for example, if you have been, say, banned in #ubuntu, you could come here to discuss the event
<hggdh> rsakeys: so, again, what can we do for you?
<rsakeys> oh right, nm i got told you can go to this channel to troll or shitpost
<rsakeys> i haven't been banned from the original chat, but thanks for offering help
<hggdh> rsakeys: yes, I saw the log. You had not been banned, but was trying hard to be
<hggdh> so... the #ubuntu channels follow a Code of Conduct.
<hggdh> !CoC | rsakeys
<ubottu> rsakeys: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is the document that spells out etiquette in the Ubuntu community | http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<hggdh> We would really appreciate if you could follow it as well.
<rsakeys> i see
<rsakeys> i'm quite new to IRC, i wasn't aware of any rules, but now i am
<hggdh> different projects/channels may have different rules, so YMMV. But, in general, trolling is not accepted anywhere in freenode.
<hggdh> rsakeys: so, if there is nothing else, please /part the channel. This is a no-idling channel.
<tomreyn> !ops | AppXprt in ubuntu doesn't seem to want to stop
<ubottu> AppXprt in ubuntu doesn't seem to want to stop: Thanks for letting us know you are here, someone will be along presently
<ubottu> tomreyn called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (AppXprt in ubuntu doesn't seem to want to stop)
<tomreyn> #ubuntu that is
<tomreyn> please kick me off this channel when this is done, i'll be afk for now.
<tomreyn> he left since.
#ubuntu-ops 2020-04-27
<Pici> updated !info to handle groovy
<genii> Does Groovy have an animal yet?
<dax> gorilla
<genii> heh
#ubuntu-ops 2020-04-29
<genii> Ouch, launchpad is down
#ubuntu-ops 2020-04-30
<ubottu> In #xubuntu, xu-irc46w said: ubottu this is for wifi but i want for sound card of realtek make
#ubuntu-ops 2020-05-02
<ahmedamerican> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1234562/ssh-to-server-behind-vpn-connection
<housecat> ahmedamerican: #ubuntu-ops is for channel operation issues, not for technical support. You'll want to stick to #ubuntu.
<ahmedamerican> housecat alright. i apologize.
<housecat> no worries :)
#ubuntu-ops 2020-05-03
<warsoul> sorry
<warsoul> can you guys -q me
<el> warsoul: the -q happened automatically after a minute. was there anything else you needed from this channel?
<tomreyn> someone in #ubuntu is requesting your attention
<tomreyn> rabbitnightmare - but they just left
<housecat> DalekSec: you just beat me to it. I note their long history.
<housecat> oh gods, they started in -offtopic too
<TheMaster> I set it to expire in 3 months if he doesn't end up here first, I don't mind if anyone chats with him and removes it.
<housecat> im honestly considering just asking for a namespace ban
<TheMaster> ...Feel free to extend if you think 3mo is too short, then.
<housecat> what'
<housecat> what's the ban id
<TheMaster> 79932
<housecat> @duration 79932
<ubottu> [79932] ban - $a:rabbitnightmare$#ubuntu-ops - #ubuntu - expires in 2 months and 4 weeks
<housecat> @duration 79932 99999d
<ubottu> 79932 will be removed after 273 years and 11 months.
<housecat> that ought to do it
<housecat> @comment 79932 repeated problematic behavior in #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic since at least 2014
<ubottu> Comment added.
<housecat> phunyguy: fyi, if they start up in -ot just nuke them ^
 * housecat ponders flyback and rabbitnightmare in -ot scrollback, concludes we've been a bit lax on !language recently
<TheMaster> Urgh, you guys have flyback?  I'm sorry.
<housecat> yeah it's great im thrilled
<housecat> i saw him in #ubuntu recently, i guess he migrated from there
<el> i wish people would stop punting people who violate our minimum behavioural standards to offtopic where their behaviour is unsurprisingly also disallowed
<housecat> please feel free to stick "#ubuntu-offtopic is not a dumping ground for people you think are trash" in a certain channel's topic. lord knows i've tried telling them
<tomreyn> thanks DalekSec
<tomreyn> if you have the time, could you also do the "fix your connection" for ferche23?
<tomreyn> or anyone else who's around.
<TheMaster> Hi, let me check.
<TheMaster> Well let's see if he's still doing it, maybe his znc finally was able to catch up.
<TheMaster> tomreyn: Looks to have settled.
<tomreyn> looks like i need more patience. thanks, TheMaster
<TheMaster> Hah, well I've done the same too.
